#xubuntu 2007-10-22
<Rodents210> I have Xubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon, and it won't detect my hard drive at all during installation.
<Mark76> Odd
<Rodents210> I've read that this happens, and it said to use the alternate install disk. That doesn't detect it either.
<Mark76> Weird
<Rodents210> My HDD is a Western Digital WD Caviar 205AA
<Mark76> Hello Clare!
<clare> Mark76: hi
<Rodents210> Is anyone here capable of advising me with my problem?
<Mark76> Erm
<Mark76> It sounds like a tricky one Rod
<Rodents210> So I've heard. Gateway told me I need to repartition it with external software (he claimed to use Linux), and the install disk asked me to use drivers but none listed were correct
<Rodents210> the Gateway rep claimed drivers for my HDD don't exist
<Rodents210> that it should just work
<Mark76> I had a WD 300 that just stopped working
<Mark76> I replaced it with a MAxtor
<Rodents210> Nah, the HDD works. I just formatted it from Windows the other day
<Rodents210> yes
<Rodents210> whoops, wrong window, sorry
<Mark76> Lol
<Mark76> I'd have thought the hard drive was the one thing that any OS would be virtually bulletproof on
<Rodents210> And me as well, but evidently not.
<Rodents210> It isn't even SATA. If it were, I'd understand.
<Mark76> Hmm
<illu45> Hm... could someone help me out with installing themes?
<Mark76> What happens?
<Mark76> Themes?
<illu45> Well, I've extracted the files to /usr/share/themes, and /home/*username*/themes (with my username in place of the placeholder), and they show up in the User Interface settings, but not the window manager settings. Perhaps I've downloaded the wrong file, though
<prak> does anyone know how to screen-capture in xubuntu?
<Rodents210> Prn Scrn Sys Rq on your keyboard, paste into an imaging software
<Rodents210> SHOULD work
<prak> Rodens210: that's what i did, but didn't work
<hollunder_> maybe you need an app for that? Not sure, I'm glad it doesn't just work with print :)
<Rodents210> Hm, I don't know then.
<prak> hollunder_: i'm trying to screen-capture a problem that i have with the display
<MatBoy> damn gutsy is kewl
<MatBoy> oops, wow :)
<hollunder_> I'd try an app, pretty sure there is some
<Rodents210> if it's a problem with your monitor or possibly even with your GPU, it will probably come out right and others won't see a problem...
<prak> Rodents210: i'm using an integrated gpu on my laptop
<prak> that problem didn't show up on Kubuntu 7.04
<Mark76>  Have you tried Add New Item: Screenshot, Prak?
<Rodents210> Yeah but regardless it could be your GPU or monitor unless it's a very specific issue
<prak> Mark76: how would i do that?
<Mark76> Do you have a panel, Prak?
<prak> Mark76: you mean the panel with the window buttons?
<Mark76> Yes
<Mark76> Right click on it
<Mark76> Near the bottom of the pop up menu is an Add New Items option
<Mark76> Item
<Mark76> Click on that and a menu will pop up in a new window
<Mark76> Scroll down
<Mark76> Found it yet?
<prak> Mark76: got a screen capture now
<Mark76> YAY! :D
<prak> does http://imagebin.ca/view/yZ7vzM.html look anything wrong to you?
<prak> there's seems to be a problem with displaying terminal properly
<prak> that i didn't experience with kubuntu before
<Rodents210> I don't see anything different than what I have
<Mark76> Xubuntu, surely?
<prak> yes
<prak> that's xubuntu
<Rodents210> what exactly are you referring to
<prak> the terminal window's display glitch
<prak> maybe that's only on my computer
<Rodents210> it looks completely normal to me
<Rodents210> what is wrong with it in yours
<Mark76> I just added the weather widget to my panel :D
<prak> Rodents210: I just can't see anything on the right side of the terminal window (it looks very blurred)
<prak> doesn't seem to happen with anything else
<Rodents210> do you have a CRT monitor
<prak> it's on a laptop
<Rodents210> oh
<Rodents210> I forgot
<Rodents210> *stupid*
<Rodents210> well like I expected, it doesn't show a problem
<Rodents210> if you view your own screenshot, does it look wrong there
<prak> yes
<Rodents210> hm
<Rodents210> like I said nothing looks wrong here
<Mark76> I like the crap png, Prak
<prak> Mark76: huh?
<Mark76> Sorry, I'm looking at your other images
<prak> prak: what other images?
<Mark76> Good God, you're 5!
<Rodents210> he IS
<Mark76> There's a sidebar on the page your link leads to with thumbnails of other pictures on, Prak
<prak> Mark76: on the left?
<prak> those ain't mine
<Mark76> Yes
<Mark76> Oh
<Mark76> Odd
<prak> it's an imagebin site
<Mark76> Ah
<prak> if i can't solve that problem, i may have to go back to ubuntu or kubuntu
<Mark76> Which problem?
<Mark76> The terminal one?
<prak> the problem with the display glitch with terminal
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> I can't see any glitch
<Rodents210> it's either your display or GPU
<prak> problem with xubuntu communicating properly with my gpu?
<Rodents210> no
<prak> b/c i don't see any problems with my display when i booted windows
<Rodents210> problem with the GPU communicating with the display
<prak> i don't see that problem when i used windows
<Rodents210> it's obviously coming from your processor correctly, and it isn't an OS glitch, otherwise the image would show it to us
<prak> or kubuntu before i performed the version upgrade
<Mark76> I need to go to bed
<prak> if it's the gpu glitch, that problem should reappear when i boot to windows
<Mark76> Night all
<Rodents210> I realize all that but that's the only thing it can mean
<prak> i'll try installing ubuntu or kubuntu and see if this problem reappears
<prak> it looks like it's exclusive to xubuntu
<MatBoy> why does the thunderbird logo changes so much ?
<MatBoy> is this an XFCE thing, or really Mozilla ?
<Rodents210> what does it change to
<Rodents210> just different thunderbird icons
<MatBoy> yep
<MatBoy> now I have a poststamp again on Gutsy
<Rodents210> robably a glitch
<Rodents210> Mine has never changed
<MatBoy> ok
<MatBoy> I thought, let me ask :)
<MatBoy> byw Gutsy is much faster than Feisty in some strange way
<Rodents210> still no ideas how to take care of my issue, guys?
<hollunder_> that menu really confuses me..
<hollunder_> gnargl... got it, stupid stuff...
<hollunder_> uhm, where are those .desktop files located?
<edsiper> hey guys, I've installed xubuntu but it never ask me for a user account :/
<crabgrass> is there any way to make rightclick-on-desktop menus tear-off, like gimp's?
<user1> i think the mount thing in thunar is broke
<user1> i click my pendrive and thunar freezes
<Caithness> aah, this channel moves at a pace i'm more familiar with
<user1> sup Caithness
<Caithness> i've got a potentially amusing problem
<Caithness> i installed xubuntu on a machine that already had a debian install on it, with a separate /home partition
<Caithness> and used the same /home partition for xubuntu
<Caithness> to my surprise, the xfce panel was set up the way debian has it by default, and not ubuntu's default
<Caithness> is there a quick and easy way to switch it to the ubuntu default?
<R[a]ndom> ah. yeah the configs are kept in your home folder
<R[a]ndom> if you want everything back to the default, you could delete the config folder
<Caithness> hmm
<Caithness> and then depending on which disto i've booted into, it will create its own defaults again?
<Caithness> good idea
<Caithness> where does xfce panel keep its config?
<Caithness> /usr/lib?
<Caithness> nope, that's just got a plugin
<Caithness> ah, there it is
<Caithness> ~/.config/xfce4
<Caithness> lol, i just did an "end process" on xfce4-panel
<Caithness> is there any way for me to start it again short of logging out?
<wbadger> Caithness, alt+f2?
<Caithness> ah, nice
<Caithness> thanks
<wbadger> np
<graelb> Is anyone having problems with 7.10, with the network configuration setting the address of the router as a dns server?
<Caithness> hmm, i'm registered with nickserv on this server?
<Caithness> oh, it's freenode
<Caithness> okay, i deleted ~/.config/xfce4, and it worked to bring back the default settings
<Caithness> does it matter that i also deleted xfce4-session in the same directory?
<graelb> I think xfce-session just stores the info for saved sessions irrc
<graelb> but don't quote me there
<graelb> Is everything running correctly? lol
<Caithness> as far as i can tell
<Caithness> when i've got a different partition for /home, are applications stored in the root partition or the home partition?
<graelb> I think they're stored in the root partition, i had an issue with that before as well
<graelb> anything in the /home and on are stored on the /home directory
<graelb> er
<graelb> partition
<CLIdiot> I'm trying to launch my xubuntu desktop as an x11 window on my remote mac
<CLIdiot> what command do I use to launch the desktop session?
<graelb> _I_ got a message from me
<graelb> i don't know why you wouldn't
<Caithness> dang, i'm going to have to do some partition resizing then
<Caithness> i only gave xubuntu 3 GB
<Caithness> and it said it needed a minimum of 2
<graelb> Yeah, i'm not sure though, you might try getting a second opinion
<graelb> you might be able to change where it automatically puts the programs and stuff you download with synaptic
<Caithness> has anybody had success sharing over nfs or smb to a mac?
<Caithness> and can thunar browse smb shares?
<Caithness> when i click on the smb share in Finder's network view, it tells me "the alias could not be opened because the original item cannot be found"
<Caithness> when i do a command-k and try to connect directly to smb://<computer name> it tells me the login or password is incorrect
<Caithness> same thing when i connect to the IP address
<graelb> Anyone know anything about not being able to see my TTY's
<graelb> ?
<ThePub> graelb: does X work fine though?
<graelb> Yep
<graelb> and when i do go to one of the tty's it kind of cycles through colors
<graelb> red, white green, grey with little dots, a darker form, to black, then back to red after a while
<ThePub> Just going to take a stab here, but you're using an unsupported console vga format.  Did you specify a vga= line?
<graelb> _I_ didn't... i dunno if it's currently set that way though... would that be in here?
<graelb> http://pastebin.com/d468ff058
<ThePub> it'd be a grub setting, usually used to get something greater than 80x24 text consoles :)
<ThePub> anyhow, like I said, it's just a stab :)  bbiab, need to boot into a new kernel.
<ThePub> sucks being on wireless and needing to recompile 3rd party software to get back online :)
<EKLY> can someone here please tell me if installing 6.06 or 7.10 be better on a old machine? cause each time i try to run 7.10 installation it crashes after loading the kernal. something about the bios older than 2000 appears
<scriptdevil> i upgraded to gutsy without a glitchg
<scriptdevil> :d
<Einsidler> hi
<Einsidler> does anyone in here know the username/password to log into the xubuntu 7.10 live cd?
<TheSheep> Einsidler: it doesn't ask for usernam and password
<Einsidler> it did here, its come up with a login screen
<Einsidler> i tried the usual suspect like 'ubuntu' and 'live' but nothing's working
<Einsidler> ah, crud
<Einsidler> worked fine in qemu on my fedora laptop, but this old computer keeps giving me a login screen
<MatBoy> can it be true when I say that Gutsy is faster than Feisty ?
<Einsidler> off the top of my head i'd say that might be due to xubuntu gutsy's faster theme engine
<Einsidler> as well as general improvements might let it run faster
<MatBoy> yep can be, I was using Feisty with Compiz before
<Einsidler> yeh, compiz would make it run slower, thats why i turned beryl off on my laptop
<wers> I want my Fn+F4 and Fn+F5 to work as volume control shortcuts the way they work in KDE and GNOME. How do I do it?
<Einsidler> are those volume up volume down keys media keys built into your keyboard?
<wers> those keys are the blue "function keys"
<wers> I think, yeah.. they're built in
<Einsidler> sounds like the same as the ones on my laptop
<wers> the shortcuts work in windows too
<Einsidler> is it a laptop or  a keyboard in a normal box computer?
<wers> laptop
<Einsidler> not an acer aspire is it?
<wers> nope.. benq joybook
<wers> but I think, it's similar to acer aspire's
<Einsidler> http://www.fwconsult.com/acer-install/laptop-install.html helped me get them working on my laptop, its for gentoo but the instructions worked in fedora
<Einsidler> might be a good place to start looking
<Einsidler> also something called linEAK might work, as recommended in this thread i found googling http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32689
<wers> ok.. thanks
<wers> :)
<wers> brb
<crayner> hello
<Einsidler> hi
<crayner> could anyone help me?
<Einsidler> I don't currently use xubuntu (came here with install probs) but I might be able to help
<Einsidler> whats the problem?
<crayner> an error occured installing the kernel package kernel-generic
<crayner> during the install
<Einsidler> damn, have you tried restarting the install? what media are you installing from?
<crayner> cd
<crayner> yep
<crayner> we changed media
<crayner> to cd rw
<Einsidler> hmm, I've heard of problems booting from rewritables, that might be the problem, but its unlikely
<crayner> ok
<crayner> 	
<crayner> #ubuntu-au
<Einsidler> did you run any checksums to make sure the iso downloaded properly? oh, and you didn't run out of partition space or something?
<crayner> hmmm
<crayner> checksums were failing
<crayner> yeah
<crayner> hold on
<crayner> on the cd version
<crayner> ill see about the cd rw version
<Einsidler> you might have to redownload it, <sarcasm>oh what a great way to use bandwidth</sarcasm>
<crayner> lol dw
<crayner> its unmetered
<Einsidler> lol
<crayner> hmm
<crayner> yeah looking likes its a dodgy image
<wers> what commands do adjust the volume in xfce?
<vinze> xfce4-mixer does not take any arguments, can't you do it graphically?
<wers> I am trying set a keyboard shortcut fo increasing and decreasing the volume
<wers> I found the command before. Just don't remember what it is
<vinze> Was it an xfce-specific command?
<wers> yep vinze
<vinze> The xf* commands do not seem to have one to adjust the volume other than xfce4-mixer
<nikolam> I have a question about mixer
<nikolam> Why there is no slider for audio cd
<nikolam> Also totem starts and dies when i insert audio cd
<keitherz> hey
<keitherz> what xserver does xubuntu use?
<nikolam> xfree 7.2
<keitherz> awwww
<keitherz> hmm
<keitherz> when i installed GRUB it didn't detected my windos OS
<keitherz> windows*
<nikolam> Do you use xubuntu or ubuntu?
<keitherz> xubuntu
<keitherz> did i do something wrong during the installation
<nikolam> You can add in grub options to boot windblows
<nikolam> here at me it added itself
<keitherz> ???
<keitherz> my windows isnt listed in the boot selection menu
<nikolam> Well add it
<nikolam> I will paste you my settings just wait a bit
<keitherz> ok tnx
<nikolam> My Thunar is doing some CRAZY LAGS
<keitherz> its just im not sure im afraid if i go something wrong
<keitherz> could you post your whole menu.lst
<keitherz> could compiz-fuzion run in xubuntu
<vinze> Yeah
<keitherz> how?
<vinze> Wait I'll look it up
<keitherz> its searching for Xgl
<keitherz> nikolam you finished pasting
<nikolam> oh its SO boring when comuter becomes so unresponsive beacouse of something so stupit as 3d windows
<nikolam> keitherz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41675/
<nikolam> This is default at me
<nikolam> settings for disks are in /boot/grup/device.map
<nikolam> boot list and settings are in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keitherz> should i edit my device.map
<vinze> keitherz, http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-install-Compiz-Fusion-on-Ubuntu-Feisty---tutorial-for-advanced-andor-KDE-as-well-as-Xfce-users
<keitherz> what should i put, my windows is on partition 5
<vinze> Which version of Xubuntu do you use?
<keitherz> should i put (hd0,4)
<nikolam> open device.map
<keitherz> gusty
<vinze> OK, then instead of sudo su -c 'echo deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu feisty main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<vinze> You should do sudo su -c 'echo deb http://ppa.dogfood.launchpad.net/amaranth/ubuntu gutsy main >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<vinze> Then it *should* work, I haven't tested it though
<nikolam> keitherz: df will tell you where is what
<keitherz> df?
<nikolam> keitherz: Or sudo fdisk <device>
<nikolam> keitherz: then p option
<nikolam> see what is mapping in device map.
<nikolam> And then put it in menu.lst
<keitherz> unable to open when i do that fdisk thigy
<keitherz> my device.map
<keitherz> (hd0)	/dev/hda
<nikolam> sudo fdisk /dev/sda or sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<nikolam> then p
<keitherz> should i unmount
<keitherz> still unable
<nikolam> my windblows is on second partition so it is root		(hd0,1)
<keitherz> hah maybe im right
<nikolam> on what partition is your windblows?
<keitherz> (hd0,4
<keitherz> (hd0,4)
<keitherz> 5
<keitherz> 5th partition
<nikolam> wait a sec. Partitions are numbed from 0
<nikolam> thats ok
<nikolam> so windoblows is on hda5
<nikolam> if that is so, root		(hd0,4)
<keitherz> so i dont need to check with fdisk
<nikolam> You need to have just one windblows option, i have two windblows
<nikolam> no man
<nikolam> fdisk is just to see info
<nikolam> save that menu.lst
<keitherz> ill just not use fdisk
<nikolam> and happy dual boot
<nikolam> you can paste your menu.lst to see what was done
<keitherz> darn i still have to terminal to sudo my text editor
<nikolam> no, you can use ALT+F2 gksu mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst
<keitherz> gksu
<keitherz> ive seen that before but i dont know whats that for
<nikolam> same as sudo
<nikolam> But graphics login
<MaxFrames> hello
<nikolam> hi
<MaxFrames> is there, in xubuntu, a procedure similar to windows' to prepare usb drives for removal?
<MaxFrames> or is it safe to just pull out the usb drive?
<nikolam> umount
<nikolam> you can add mount devices to xfce panel
<MaxFrames> right click=>unmount volume: is this the same as umount?
<nikolam> and umount graphically
<nikolam> yes.
<MaxFrames> ok thanks
<MaxFrames> just installed gusty... looks great
<keitherz> whats sda
<keitherz> im only on hda
<vinze> MaxFrames, it does, doesn't it?
<vinze> I'm sold :)
<nikolam> sda is label for scsi devices . But lately it is used for ide and sata devices
<MaxFrames> and no problem whatsoever in upgrading from feisty, as opposed to the 6.10=>7.04 upgrade which was a pain for me
<nikolam> I hope I will never need to upgrade i like a fresh start
<keitherz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/41676/
<nikolam> i think it is ok
<keitherz> nikolam are you still on fiesty
<MaxFrames> and this thing runs well on PIII 733/128 MB RAM/10 GB HD... take it, Bill.
<vinze> :D
<nikolam> NOW i am on 7.10 but fiesty is still my default
<nikolam> Need to force myself to migrate data
<MaxFrames> i'm getting more and more into the *ubuntu world....way to go mr. shuttleworth (first african into space)
<nikolam> MaxFrames: You run that machine now? :)
<MaxFrames> yep :)
<nikolam> Niice :)
<nikolam> But ram is a bit tight, try 256
<keitherz> yah
<keitherz> im on 256
<nikolam> I upgraded myself from p3-733/384Mb to x2 amd 2G i will neve change xubuntu
<nikolam> it is so nice when almost everyone can use os
 * vinze likes sending OpenDocument documents to friends who use Windows :P
<nikolam> Haha that is right vinze> They can always download and install windblows OOo
<h3sp4wn> vinze: Why ? seems pointless to me
<MaxFrames> nikolam: this is just a test system, and besides that, it only takes sdram with a max of 128 MBx2 size :)
<nikolam> Windows Ooo works fine on windblows
<vinze> h3sp4wn, because it's open
<MaxFrames> right now it's running 2x64 MB :)
<vinze> When people send them a PDF they'll also download Adobe Reader, so why not an OpenDocument plugin?
<nikolam> Yes :) vinze have a point
<nikolam> Not a plugin, they should use free and open OOo
<vinze> And since OpenDocument is an open format, it is easier for their system to support it than it is for mine to support e.g. .doc files
<vinze> nikolam, yeah, but they don't give a (...) :P
<nikolam> vinze that is true
<nikolam> Well, "You can install Ooo to use this document" download it free from... have a nice day"
<nikolam> :)
<vinze> Yeah, I just say "either download this plugin from Sun or download OO.o here"
<vinze> Or perhaps just Abiword or something
<nikolam> I myself Uset intentionaly Ooo and Semonkey and gaim on Windblows
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: Ooo is garbage - staroffice is alot better
<nikolam> I thanfered to linux wit a ease
<vinze> StarOffice is not open source
<h3sp4wn> So what its free as in beer for solaris
<nikolam> h3sp4wn: I dont despute, How much is it?
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: free (for solaris express)
<vinze> h3sp4wn, yeah, but I care... I'll prefer open source when both are suitable
<nikolam> I think I will stick to multi platform solutions
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: You can have it for linux if you pay - or completely free (as in beer) for windows through google
<nikolam> h3sp4wn: But with Ooo I can always say to windblows user: Download for free
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: same with staroffice
<nikolam> h3sp4wn: I will check it. BUT it IS interestin that only for Linux I have to pay :>
<h3sp4wn> http://pack.google.com/intl/en/pack_installer.html?hl=en&gl=us
<vinze> But then I can also say "here's a .doc, open it with MS Word" if I don't care about openness
<nikolam> Solaris is doing its little war on linux lately
<nikolam> I dont like sun commertials against linux..
<nikolam> But is opensolaris goes to glp3 thing will change..
<h3sp4wn> nikolam: never seen one - I use both though
<MaxFrames> correction: "here is a .doc, open it with word viewer - or even with wordpad.exe" ;)
<vinze> Yeah whatever :P
<h3sp4wn> I use doccat the most
<nikolam> In every commercial, they are saying solaris vs linux this and that
<h3sp4wn> sorry catdoc
<h3sp4wn> (through lesspipe)
<vinze> By the way, what do you people think of how Xubuntu.org looks atm?
<nikolam> Noooo
<nikolam> Like sinking ship
<vinze> lol :P
<MaxFrames> rotfl
<MaxFrames> didn't notice that
<MaxFrames> it really looks like it's sinking
<vinze> You could also think of it as something rising up
<vinze> :P
<nikolam> No it looks more like sinking :)
<vinze> xD
 * TheSheep whistles the titanic theme
<vinze> :)
<nikolam> aaah I dont see xubuntu like sinking i want it to look like brand new.
<vinze> You can create one :)
<vinze> A new graphic
<TheSheep> it looks very good
<nikolam> Like good looking sinking ship
<TheSheep> and it explains the version number in an excellent way
<vinze> TheSheep, that was stolen from Ubuntu :P
<nikolam> second picture could have something on the screen
<vinze> Could do that, any suggestions?
<vinze> e.g. a screenshot from http://xubuntu.org/tour
<TheSheep> a smiling muppet
<TheSheep> manah manah
<vinze> xD
<nikolam> maybe some communication apps running
<vinze> That's an idea...
<nikolam> browser, pidgin and something else
 * vinze starts VirtualBox
<TheSheep> nmap, wireshark
<MaxFrames> or a penguin eating steve ballmer
<vinze> :P
<TheSheep> mtr, tcpdump
<eix> I have had many troubles at installing xubuntu on a TravelMate 210T (64MB of ram), now I have a problem with the kernel:
<nikolam> 3 windows: miltimedia, browser and pidgin
 * vinze hopes his computer will hold on with Bluefish, Firefox, gFTP, gtk-gnutella, Xchat, BitTornado, Thunar and now VirtualBox opened
<vinze> Oh, and Gimp
<TheSheep> vinze: make a screenshot of firefox showing a the site
<nikolam> vinze: How much ram?
<eix> it goes into kernel panic because it cannot mount the root= parameter
<vinze> Yeah the site or the desktop guide?
<TheSheep> vinze: with a screenshot of firefox showing the site
<TheSheep> vinze: with a screenshot of firefox showing the site
<TheSheep> vinze: with a screenshot of firefox showing the site
<TheSheep> etc.
<vinze> nikolam, 512 MB
<MaxFrames> now, 64 MB really sounds like too few
<eix> should the kernel be able to mount a reiserfs partition?
<eix> MaxFrames: I managed to install and configure everything - except network
<eix> (there's no network with this laptop)
<vinze> ...oh, and Rhythmbox too
<vinze> Geez I've opened a lot :P
<nikolam> eix: is it alternate cd you are trying to install from?
<TheSheep> vinze: use mpd :)
<vinze> :P
<vinze> I think I'll manage ;-)
<MaxFrames> eiz: but does it run acceptably fast?
<eix> MaxFrames: if win2000 does, Xubuntu must
<MaxFrames> win2000 doesn't :D
<eix> nikolam: yes
<eix> MaxFrames: it works reasonably
<MaxFrames> nice :)
<MaxFrames> 128 here :)
<eix> I have told the owner to upgrade his ram
<eix> I do have a vmlinuz* file in /boot
<nanonyme> eix, you don't happen to have a gentoo? ;)
<eix> now I am running the grub commandline
<eix> nanonyme: on my laptop, not on all laptops
 * MaxFrames goes to lunch.... bye bye
<nanonyme> eix, just wondered about the eix
<eix> eheh
<vinze> Bye MaxFrames
<eix> I'd like to put gentoo there..but the end-user is a noob
<keitherz> wow i have lot of terminals opened
<vinze> MaxFrames, which timezone are you in? :)
<vinze> Crap
<eix> I was saying: I have a vmlinuz* file in /boot
<eix> so how can I boot it?
<eix> kernel /boot/vmlinuz* root=/dev/hda2 ?
<eix> in /dev/hda2 there is the linux partition
<eix> (/dev/hda1 is windoze)
<eix> GRUB is installed correctly but there must be something wrong because the kernel cannot mount the filesystem
<eix> maybe because I used reiserfs?
<nikolam> Hey!
<nikolam> Where are hardware requirements on xubuntu org??
<vinze> xubuntu.org/get?
<nikolam> Its too Not obious
<nikolam> Should be on top of the page
<vinze> Well, I'm not sure whether  theya lso are correct...
<eix> any idea if the generic kernel in 2.6.20 (alternate) contains the reiserfs module?
<eix> how can I force the kernel to load it?
<eix> seems like it cannot mount the partition
<nikolam> Do you install 7.04 or 7.10 xubuntu?
<eix> 7.04
<eix> the kernel panics because "VFS cannot mount fs partition"
<eix> like if /dev was not populated..
<keitherz> errrr
<nikolam> hm.. Try to boot from cd and choose repair
<keitherz> i hate this
<eix> this is a vmlinuz
<eix> keitherz: what?
<nikolam> Then modprobe reiserfs
<keitherz> im using regex compiz*
<keitherz> then at the end
<nikolam> mount it
<eix> nikolam: I already did that
<keitherz> E: Couldn't find package compiz*
<nikolam> ahh
<eix> nikolam: it can be mounted perfectly
<nikolam> hmm so you think default kernel does not have reiserfs
<eix> nikolam: is it possible?
<nikolam> maybe some boot argument in menu.lst?
<eix> nikolam: I am confused because I have always used initramfs kernels
<nikolam> I somehow think hihly unlikely but I don`t know
<eix> nikolam: there's to say that grub perfectly mounts it
<nikolam> look at those boot arguments
<nikolam> maybe it needs some to activate reiserfs
<eix> the error says: "please append a correct root="
<eix> but root=UID... was written by the xubuntu installer!
<nikolam> hmm, maybe partition order is changed?
<eix> I did not
<nikolam> it displays it when booting from cd or booting fom hd?
<eix> nikolam: when booting through grub
<eix> (from hd)
<nikolam> maybe you should give a try 7.10 alternate
<nikolam> try to edit manu.lst
<eix> and what should I put there?
<nikolam> paste your menu.lst
<nikolam> on pastebin
<nikolam> I would try 7.10 anyway
<eix> nikolam: impossible, it's on the other laptop
<eix> anyway it's the menu.lst generated by the installer
<eix> I made no modifications to it
<eix> maybe that the kernel has reiserfs as a module?
<nikolam> can you boot live cd and copy data and then format it all?
<eix> nikolam: ye
<nikolam> And then try 7.10
<nikolam> At the end, restor data and that is it
<eix> nikolam: I think that minimal requirements are not met
<eix> nikolam: this was a fresh install, no data to backup
<nikolam> 64 mb should install on xubunut
<nikolam> but X will not work perfectly
<eix> iirc we didnt get 7.10 for the minimal requirements
<nikolam> Maybe some bare wm
<eix> blackbox?
<nikolam> or openbox, something like that
<nikolam> But there is also low-class computer specific distribution , like BSD and BSDN
<eix> i will now format again
<nikolam> LFS LFSN sorry
<eix> k
<nikolam> And try to use XFS or EXT2/3
<eix> in order to improve the installer performance, can I switch to a shell and activate the swap?
<nikolam> I think so
<nikolam> ctrl+Alt+F2
<eix> nikolam: ye
<nikolam> I managed to make raid that way in the mid of install
<eix> there is a bug in this installer: mkworddict always hungs, and then when you resume packages installation dpkg waits for input, even if called non-interactively (it asks confirmation on the syslog terminal!)
<feklee> Where do I find documentation showing me how to install a Ubuntu package from source? (I want to recompile twinkle with KDE libs disabled)
<nikolam> That was Damn Small linux, I was thinking before DSL, DSLN
<feklee> Hm, just found sth. in the Debian doc: http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-pkg_basics.en.html
<feklee> (sorry for my premature call for help, let's see how things go ...)
<feklee> How do I get rid of messages like this? Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Xubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016)'
<MatBoy> Mhh, I still get Unsafe Device removals on a SDcard with Gutsy
<feklee> I don't have CD rom drive in my machine, currently.
<nikolam> you can boot from floppy and mount cd image and install
<feklee> Hm, I just commented out the first line in sources.list.
<nikolam> got to go
<nikolam> bye to all
<MatBoy> Mhh, Krdc again not fullscreen :S
<tuxcrafter> hello everybody
<keitherz> how can i have multiple workspaces on compiz-fusion
<tuxcrafter> my custom header filter stoped working in thunderbird in xubuntu gusty
<keitherz> so that i have a cube
<tuxcrafter> can somebody test this please?
<tuxcrafter> X-Spam-Flag
<thingummywut> i'm trying to install Gutsy Gibbon. everything else works fine, but i can't see the bottom of the screen
<thingummywut> what could be wrong? i've tried playing with the settings, but it always shows only the upper part
<thingummywut> and if it doesn't, it's something like 600x400 resolution
<thingummywut> with the better resolutions the bottom is always cut off
<thingummywut> i had problems with Feisty Fawn too. with that i couldn't see anything with better resolutions
<keitherz> i have that problem too
<thingummywut> you do? what kind of gfx card/monitor do you have?
<keitherz> and i finished installation by just pushing stuffs at the bottom by setting my panel autohide
<keitherz> i can see a small line and i klik it intil i finish the install
<thingummywut> i installed Gutsy yesterday, and just once the screen was OK
<thingummywut> but now it doesn't work anymore for some reason
<keitherz> i dont know
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: do you have the same problem with the normal ubuntu to?
<thingummywut> haven't tried. too little memory to install normal
<eix> are 32MB enough for the boot partition?
<tuxcrafter> eix: 100 MB is the recommended value
<tuxcrafter> eix: or just combine the root and boot togheter
<tuxcrafter> eix: that way you dont need a special boot partition
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: did you try other linux distributions
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: are you using a crt or lcd screen
<eix> tuxcrafter: I spotted (it is still installing) a vertical message like "ld_static: could not finish linking" because of "no more space on device" on the systlog terminal
<eix> tuxcrafter: will the installer continua anyway even without properly setup kernel?
<thingummywut> haven't tried the others yet. this is a 1280x1024 LCD screen
<eix> tuxcrafter: I think it would have stopped..
<tuxcrafter> eix: no it will not boot without a proper kernel
<tuxcrafter> eix: what are your system specs
<eix> tuxcrafter: I know, but it didnt stop
<thingummywut> i find it weird that once it ran ok, but now it's screwed up
<eix> tuxcrafter: now it is configuring xorg-server
<eix> celeron 700Mhz 64 MB ram
<eix> hard disk 10GB
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: your lcd is probably the problem
<tuxcrafter> 64 mb is a bit to low
<tuxcrafter> 128 is minium
<eix> tuxcrafter: I expect the installer to stop if the /boot partition could not be setup, correct?
<tuxcrafter> you can try
<eix> tuxcrafter: I know..I am using 7.04
<tuxcrafter> but it will be extreemly slow because its going to swap everyting
<thingummywut> tuxcrafter, that's what i think too. i wonder what could be done
<eix> tuxcrafter: more than windows 2000?
<tuxcrafter> eix: maybe try zenwalk
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: you have to setup your xorg with the correct settings
<thingummywut> if i select plug-and-play monitor from the list, it only shows 600x400 resolution
<thingummywut> tuxcrafter, i have, many times
<eix> tuxcrafter: looks nice - never heard about it
<thingummywut> manually too
<tuxcrafter> for your lcd screen and video card
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: have you pressed the auto adjust button on your lcd screen
<thingummywut> but with Gutsy the xorg.conf it's little different... it has way more values, some of which don't tell me anything
<thingummywut> yes, i have
<tuxcrafter> hmm
<thingummywut> it moves the screen left a few pixels, but still doesn't show the bottom
<tuxcrafter> these things are to complicated to explain remote for me
<eix> tuxcrafter: they did not specify the minimal requirements :(
<tuxcrafter> have you set the xfce display option to default
<tuxcrafter> eix: xubuntu has a lot of services by default for useablilty
<tuxcrafter> but it takes up a lot of memorty
<tuxcrafter> you can totaly fine tweak xubuntu
<thingummywut> yeah, it's on default
<eix> tuxcrafter: I am able to tune it
<tuxcrafter> eix: if you have the skills to tweak everyting it can work
<tuxcrafter> but it will take alot of time
<thingummywut> when the display seemed correct, i checked what the options were like, and "Plug-and-play" monitor was selected from the setup
<eix> tuxcrafter: I tweak a lot my gentoo and my debian at work - I should be able to make it work
<eix> tuxcrafter: I hope it wont :\
<thingummywut> but now if i check plug-and-play again, i only get 600x400 res ;<
<eix> btw ZenWalk does not list the minimal requirements
<tuxcrafter> thingummywut: you are using that new ubuntu display config tool
<tuxcrafter> (I dont have good experience with that new tool, it messed up everyting here, and it did not detect my openchrome driver)
<thingummywut> yes, i am
<thingummywut> hey, btw, could i add this line to zorg.conf:
<thingummywut> DisplaySize width height
<tuxcrafter> eix: the only problem with ZenWalk is that is use slackware
<thingummywut> "This optional entry gives the width and height, in millimetres, of the picture area of the monitor. If given this is used to calculate the horizontal and vertical pitch (DPI) of the screen."
<eix> seems like ZenWalk and Xubuntu have similar minimal requirements
<tuxcrafter> but that can be a pro to
<thingummywut> *xorg.conf
<eix> tuxcrafter: I am intolerant to rpms
<tuxcrafter> eix: it does not use rpms
<tuxcrafter> i believe so
<tuxcrafter> its more like tar.bz things
<tuxcrafter> (i have to leave this channel soon, i have a hole list of problems i need to take care of)
<eix> tuxcrafter: ok, thanks!
<tuxcrafter> good luck guys
<thingummywut> blarr. i'll just try reinstalling xubuntu. just to check the setups if it decides to work correctly again ->
<keitherz> is xubuntu built-in with make, autoconf, gcc,etc...
<vinze> I'm not sure, but you needed the "build-essential" package to install a lot of such tools at once
<vinze> How's this for a screenshot for xubuntu.org: http://www.filegunner.net/uploadedfiles/113374gutsy_demo.png
<werstudying> on xfce, openoffice.org does not follow my system's font settings. I enabled improved subpixel font rendering by editing my .fonts.conf
<werstudying> on gnome, it follows the font rendering
<eix> but will xubuntu run slower than win2000 with 64MB of RAM?
<homebrewcider> has anyone here been able to upgrade to 7.10 yet, via synaptic? is that possible yet?
<vinze> Via Synaptic? You should do it using Update Manager
<homebrewcider> duh, that's what I meant sorry
<homebrewcider> brain fade
<vinze> :P
<h3sp4wn> I wonder how they deal with the upgrade path from dapper -> hardy heron
<h3sp4wn> they will*
<homebrewcider> I'll re-phrase, has anyone here been able to upgrade to 7.10 yet, via update manager? is that possible yet?
<vinze> h3sp4wn, yeah, me too
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: I would use aptitude to do it
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: Seems its quite likely to fail anyway
<homebrewcider> in here the other night, I was told to use update manager
<homebrewcider> should i hold off?
<h3sp4wn> I have never broken a system with using aptitude even doing stupid stuff like upgrading ubuntu -> sid and back again
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: Depends the thing is if aptitude has a problem it tells you
<homebrewcider> the command for aptitude? is it simply aptitude dist-upgrade?
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: whereas if it just gets stuck at 75% (as I have heard at least 3 people say) and the system is half upgraded
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: make sure xubuntu-desktop is installed
<homebrewcider> I'm using it now
<h3sp4wn> switch feisty->gutsy in sources.list and then sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade (you can do a -s to see if what it wants to do is sane if you want)
<homebrewcider> ok
<vinze> h3sp4wn, isn't that very risky?
<vinze> Just changing your sources.list?
<homebrewcider> ok, I;'ll wait til you guys agree ;)
<h3sp4wn> vinze: I don't think its risky I do think using update manager is risky
<vinze> Well, yeah, update manager does fail often, but I've also read about a lot of problems when people just changed all feisty occurences to gutsy (or edgy to feisty at the time)
<h3sp4wn> vinze: I wouldn't let apt-get do it but aptitude should be fine
<vinze> h3sp4wn, that's true, it was apt-get always
<homebrewcider> that settled? ;)
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: You do what you think is right
<homebrewcider> I don't know what's right......
<h3sp4wn> either way if it fails you get to keep the pieces
<homebrewcider> that's the problem
<homebrewcider> would it be best to wait a while?
<h3sp4wn> Well I guess if you pay canocial they will support you through an upgrade
<vinze> h3sp4wn, I'm not that much of a Linux expert, perhaps you're better qualified to advise ;-)
<vinze> homebrewcider, I don't think waiting will make the risk go away ;-)
<vinze> Safest bet is still a fresh install, you didn't put /home on a separate partition, did you?
<homebrewcider> no
<vinze> Too bad, I've used that when I went from Edgy to Feisty and it works like a charm :)
<homebrewcider> I can copy /home to another HDD, is that an option?
<vinze> Well, if you can make a backup that's always safest :)
<vinze> Even if you're planning on doing an upgrade
<homebrewcider> ok, then change feisty to gutsy (all of them)
<h3sp4wn> homebrewcider: I guess you are not using lvm ?
<homebrewcider> no idea
<h3sp4wn> (If you are then just take a snapshot - try one method if it messes up roll back and try the other way)
<homebrewcider> it's late, I'll do this when I'm fully awake, thanx guys
<homebrewcider> not making THAT mistake again
<vinze> :)
<Acorn02> hey ummm im trying to get my gaim instant messnger on my top panel thingy? prob is im newb
<vinze> Right click the panel and select "Add New Item"
<vinze> Then select "Launcher"
<Acorn02> ok
<Acorn02> but now what
<vinze> Name: Gaim Description: Multi-protocol IM client (or whatever you please) Icon: gaim Command: gaim
<Acorn02> Sweet
<Acorn02> thx
<vinze> np :)
<Acorn02> lol this place is a lot more helpful then the ubuntu place.... =)
<vinze> It's less crowded ;-)
<neozen> Acorn02: that room just moves a lot faster
<Acorn02> yah 0.os... ok another thingy... any good web browsers? besides firefox?
<neozen> plus lol
<vinze> Epiphany is cool
<neozen> w3m is the best
 * neozen grins
<vinze> w3m?
<neozen> command line
<neozen> modern lynx
 * vinze prefers elinks on the command line
<Acorn02> so w3m for web browser?
<neozen> ah... I just got used to w3m b/c its installed by default in ubuntu-server
<vinze> Acorn02, that's in the terminal :P
<Acorn02> or am i totally off and confused
<vinze> Acorn02, but I quite like Epiphany
<vinze> It's fast and does a good job
<Acorn02> kk
<vinze> And integrates with the system
<Acorn02> well cya guys... back to school... 0.os
<vinze> neozen, I with Elinks because it was my first encounter with translating open source stuff ;-)
<dogg> hi, can someone help me with azureus please?
<thingummywut> uhh. i can't get this screen working properly
<thingummywut> it only shows ~60%, leaves the bottom out of the monitor
<Acorn02> hey.. IM BACK!!!... uhhh i need flash player
<Acorn02> how i get it?
<vinze> Which Xubuntu version do you use?
<thingummywut> me? 7.10, the new one
<Acorn02> ummm... the 6.01 i think?
<vinze> thingummywut, this morning (my timezone) someone else had that problem, apparently there was not solution
<vinze> Acorn02, wait a sec
<thingummywut> :I
<thingummywut> i want a solution, this is really awkward. once this run perfectly ok
<vinze> Acorn02, I suppose you want the latest Adobe Flash Player (i.e. not open source)?
<thingummywut> but the other times it's been like this
<Acorn02> yeah the latest
<Acorn02> lol... w/e works for youtube
<vinze> Well, there's an open source flash player that used to play YouTube, but I believe it doesn't work anymore so let's do Adobe's
<thingummywut> i just installed the flash...
<vinze> If you open Applications->System->Software Sources
<vinze> thingummywut, in 7.10 it's easier
<vinze> Acorn02, and there go to the "Updates" tab
<vinze> You have to check the checkbox in front of "Unsupported Updates"
<Acorn02> ok
<thingummywut> what about "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"?
<thingummywut> or does that only work with this version? i'm a noob with Linux
<vinze> thingummywut, yeah, but Dapper only ships version 7
<thingummywut> ah, ok
<vinze> Acorn02, once you have checked that, you can close that, and open Applications->System->Synaptic Package Manager
<thingummywut> grrr... any ideas what could be wrong with my screen? i suppose it's the phhysical monitor, but i just can't get it work
<Acorn02> i dont got software sources... i got software properties though?
<vinze> thingummywut, *perhaps* there is something in Applications->Settings->Screens and Graphics
<thingummywut> nah, played with those for last 2 days
<vinze> Acorn02, that might be correct too, see if it has an "Updates" tab
<vinze> thingummywut, sorry, don't know anything else :(
<Acorn02> lol... umm is it the one where u can connect globaly to stuff? like to get gnomebaker?
<vinze> Connect globally?
<thingummywut> well, i'll try and play a bit more. if it doesn't work, i'm back to windows ;<
<thingummywut> ->
<vinze> thingummywut, too bad :(
<vinze> thingummywut, perhaps more luck with another version of Xubuntu?
<Acorn02> u know when u go to the synpatic package manager - tools - repositories - add? u click universe or something
<thingummywut> tried Feisty Fawn, didn't even work this much
<vinze> Acorn02, yeah
<thingummywut> couldn't go up from 600x400 resolution with that
<vinze> Acorn02, but then it's not universe that you need, but dapper-backports
<Acorn02> vinze: what do i search in synpatic?
<vinze> Acorn02, flashplugin-nonfree
<Acorn02> 0.os... ok
<vinze> With the default repositories it gives you version 7, if you enabled dapper-backports version 9
<joeamined> hi
<Acorn02> hello?
<joeamined> when it is not xubuntu handling my desktop, what does it ?
<vinze> How do you mean?
<vinze> *What
<joeamined> in desktop preferences
<joeamined> there's a check box
<vinze> Ah yes
<vinze> Interesting question...
<joeamined> let xfce handle my desktop
<vinze> I think nothing... That it's just there to allow you to have something else manage your desktop if you wish so
<joeamined> :)
<joeamined> okay
<joeamined> it's just that there's the orange background of gnome that is set
<joeamined> :P
<Acorn02> ummm... coming from a complete newb...... would that be a different window manager?
<vinze> When you uncheck it?
<Acorn02> coming from a complete newb*... sorta like enlightment?
<joeamined> vinze, yes
<vinze> Acorn02, no, a window manager is for your window borders and stuff, xfwm4 for Xfce
<Acorn02> o
<vinze> joeamined, you have Gnome installed too?
<joeamined> vinze, no
<vinze> Acorn02, xfdesktop handles the desktop for Xfce
<vinze> Oh, odd :P
<Sandblasted> need some help creating a live fhash drive w/ xubuntu
<Sandblasted> can you guys help me
<joeamined> vinze, it's an orange background, i'm not sure it is set by gnome :)
<Sandblasted> (hi all!!!)
<vinze> Sandblasted, what exactly do you want? (Hi :)
<vinze> joeamined, ah well, doesn't matter that much anyway ;-)
<vinze> Crap :P
<Sandblasted> i want to unpak the iso to run it in a flash drive (usb)
<vinze> Ah, which version of Xubuntu?
<Sandblasted> vinze: can you pvp
<Sandblasted> pvt
<Sandblasted> ?
<vinze> pvt = private?
<Sandblasted> yep
<vinze> ...did you get my message?
<Sandblasted> your message?
<vinze> The private one
<Sandblasted> yes. i'm there
<Sandblasted> antd ive wrote something
<vinze> Hmm... OK, apparently it doesn't work the way it should :(
<Sandblasted> so
<Sandblasted> ?
<vinze> Let's do it here then, I guess...
<vinze> So... Do you want your changes to be saved to your USB drive?
<Sandblasted> there isnt any forum ou site w/ instructions
<Sandblasted> yes
<Sandblasted> [16:35] vinze: Do you want your changes to be saved to your USB drive?
<Sandblasted> [16:35] Sandblasted: yep
<Sandblasted> [16:35] Sandblasted: i made one, but it doesn' t
<Sandblasted> [16:35] Sandblasted: boot
<Sandblasted> [16:37] Sandblasted: with 2 partitions
<Sandblasted> [16:37] Sandblasted: im gonna check the usb partitions
<vinze> Sandblasted, there's pendrivelinux.com for example, I've also written my own guides on my blog ;-)
<Sandblasted> its the 7.10 version
<vinze> Did you follow any instructions?
<Sandblasted> those one's .....
<Sandblasted> :)
<vinze> pendrivelinux.com's?
<Sandblasted> yep
<Sandblasted> word by word
<vinze> Let me see...
<vinze> Sandblasted, ah, I see, they try to work around a bug that has been fixed in the final release
<vinze> Sandblasted, there's this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vinze> But it's a bit too long for me to check, so I'll dig up my own post
<Sandblasted> alright i'll follow that instrutions
<Sandblasted> my flsh has 2gb
<vinze> Otherwise, you can follow this one: http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/06/17/ubuntu-feisty-on-your-usb-drive-finally/
<vinze> Sandblasted, mine too, works fine :)
<vinze> In that second guide, use a Xubuntu 7.10 image instead, and you can also make the first (ubuntusb) partition smaller, about 600MB
<Sandblasted> i thought ithat it was sufficient
<vinze> More than enough :)
<Sandblasted> thats what i thought :))
<Sandblasted> its better to install it or use like a "live cd"
<vinze> Live CD I guess is better for the lifetime of your USB drive and takes up much less space
<vinze> I don't even think a normal install would fit on a USB drive
<Sandblasted> i doesnt fit
<Sandblasted> ive tried :)
<vinze> Haha
<Sandblasted> only in a 8gb flash drv
<Sandblasted> :))
<Acorn02> ..... 0.os....
<Acorn02> what about the 20gb memory stick i got from japan?
<Acorn02> memory stick pro duo*
<vinze> Perhaps it could work, but I guess it's not that good for its lifetime
<vinze> The advantages of doing a normal install are that it boots faster and works a bit better (e.g. you can enable restricted drivers)
<vinze> Disadvantages are that it writes more often to the drive and that it takes up more space
<vinze> Come to think of it, for 20gb is might be OK to do a normal install
<vinze> *it
<Sandblasted> its fixed space.... :)
<h3sp4wn> You could just use it booting from the iso (from inside the vfat partition and use a unionfs ext2 partition ontop of that)
<vinze> Yeah that's the LiveCD alternative, but you can't enable Restricted Drivers on that for example
<vinze> *LiveUSB
<h3sp4wn> Why not ?
<vinze> I don't know, I guess the LiveCD's are configured that way, because you can't reboot it normally
<h3sp4wn> the unionfs should make that possible
<h3sp4wn> (might have to do a small amount of tweaking)
<vinze> I tried enabling it, but it didn't work
<h3sp4wn> did you take the iso appart to force it ?
<vinze> You could, though, edit the ISO before you put it on your USB drive, but then you can only install the driver for the computer you're on that moment
<h3sp4wn> ubuntu was never a very good live cd anyway
<h3sp4wn> (or xubuntu or kubuntu)
<vinze> Why not?
<h3sp4wn> Not got any useful applications on it openoffice takes up loads of space
<h3sp4wn> Its slow you don't have the option to preload the entire disk to ram
<Sandblasted> ubuntu its "much heavier" that kubuntu or xubuntu?
<vinze> h3sp4wn, Xubuntu doesn't have OO.o
<vinze> Sandblasted, not than Kubuntu
<h3sp4wn> vinze: does it have emacs and screen ?
<vinze> h3sp4wn, dunno :P
<Sandblasted> the lighest options are xubuntu then kubuntu
<Sandblasted> right?
<vinze> h3sp4wn, but "useful programs" is an opinion
<vinze> Sandblasted, Kubuntu is not light, but Xubuntu is lightest of the three indeed
<h3sp4wn> xbuntu is not as light as etch with xfce
<h3sp4wn> dunno why or haven't tried to find out
<Acorn02> ok ummm... question.... i was downloading enlightment in my terminal
<Acorn02> and when it was loading
<Sandblasted> whats that main differences in kubuntu and xubuntu
<Sandblasted> interface in apps?
<h3sp4wn> Sandblasted: One has kde one has xfce
<Acorn02> my friend got the mouse.. and clicked paste
<Sandblasted> (and)
<Acorn02> it loooks like this now
<h3sp4wn> Sandblasted: But the kde apps are the best
<Acorn02> --------------------------- Installing libraries (EFL) -------------------------- imlib2 ..................... ok
<Acorn02> - edb ........................ ok
<Acorn02> - eet ........................ ok
<Acorn02> - evas ....................... ok
<Acorn02> - ecore ...................... ok
<Acorn02> - efreet ..................... ok
<Acorn02> - epeg ....................... ok
<Acorn02> - embryo ..................... ok
<Acorn02> - edje ....................... autogen: [-]-------------------------------- Build phase 2/3 -------------------------------- lib-compilation and installation
<Acorn02> - apps-compilation and installation
<vinze> h3sp4wn, that's also an opinion...
<Acorn02> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<Acorn02> --------------------------- Installing libraries (EFL) -------------------------- imlib2 ..................... ok
<Acorn02> make   : [-]sudo gedit /etc/environm[|]
<Acorn02> ok
<Acorn02> - epsilon .................... autogen: [/]
<Acorn02> would that affect the stuff he pasted
<vinze> !paste | Acorn02
<ubotu> Acorn02: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Sandblasted> what the hell is this
<h3sp4wn> vinze: I would say that is pretty indisputable
<Acorn02> 0.o kk
<vinze> h3sp4wn, no it's not, because "KDE Apps" is a wide definition
<h3sp4wn> vinze: well - amarok and k3b
<Sandblasted> BRB :)
<vinze> h3sp4wn, I didn't quite like Amarok but didn't take the time to investigate it, and I dono't burn CD's ;-)
<vinze> h3sp4wn, but there's no KDE alternative as good as Gimp for example
<vinze> Or Bluefish
<vinze> On the other hand, there's no good GTK alternative for e.g. lmms
<h3sp4wn> vinze: Bluefish is disputable (quanta)
<vinze> h3sp4wn, that's what I mean, I personally prefer Bluefish, but someone else might prefer Quanta
<h3sp4wn> vinze: Yeah but the gtk alternatives to amarok are poor (I have tried all of them)
<vinze> h3sp4wn, matter of taste ;-)
<vinze> What I've seen of Amarok's next version I really dislike its interface
<h3sp4wn> vinze: They are incomplete - that is an objective statement
<vinze> h3sp4wn, no, the definition of "complete" is partial
<vinze> If it has all the features I need, it's "complete"
<vinze> Note when it has all the features all its competitors have
<vinze> *not
<h3sp4wn> vinze: Complete is when everything that it is supposed to have is working
<vinze> h3sp4wn, such as?
<vinze> And what it "what it is supposed to have"?
<h3sp4wn> vinze: just stuff like last.fm integration and musicbrainz integration just doesn't work correctly on exaile or banshee or the other one i forget the name of
<vinze> h3sp4wn, Last.fm integration worked fine on Exaile for me (and now on Rhythmbox), and I don't need musicbrainz integration
<h3sp4wn> vinze: rythymbox doesn't like my choice of using the commercial oss drivers
<vinze> h3sp4wn, that does not make it objectively worse than AmaroK
<h3sp4wn> vinze: I had changed subjects (I cannot be bothered wasting time on rythmbox at the moment)
<vinze> :P
<h3sp4wn> It really is getting annoying for me alsa using ice1712 or ice1724 - it gets broken so often especially when dmix is involved
<vinze> I have no idea what you're talking about right now :P
<h3sp4wn> I don't know loads about it other than it happens consistantly
<vinze> And how come AmaroK doesn't have that issue?
<h3sp4wn> Well its easy to use the right plug
<h3sp4wn> so it bypasses dmix
<vinze> Ah, the "more options" advantage/disadvantage :P
<h3sp4wn> Then you cannot play 2 sounds at once ever though - commercial oss drivers let you do this and it just works
<vinze> There's always something :P
<h3sp4wn> always
<Sandblasted> hi again
<vinze> Hey Sandblasted
<vinze> wb
<Sandblasted> got one more question... :)
<Sandblasted> :)))
<Sandblasted> wb=?
<vinze> Bring it on :P
<vinze> Welcome back :)
<Blue89> is there a package for E17?
<Sandblasted> ah ok (dumb me) :)))
<h3sp4wn> Blue89: easy_e17.sh is not that bad to use
<Sandblasted> is there a xubuntu server?
<Blue89> a buddy of mine just tried it, and it failed
<Blue89> he pasted a couple build errors for me
<vinze> Sandblasted, what do you mean, Xubuntu server?
<Acorn02> lol ur already here blue
<Blue89> hi Acorn02 I didn't see you there
<Acorn02> lol.. u know what ur talking ab out more then me so go ahead
<h3sp4wn> Blue89: It is live cvs code - it breaks and unbreaks very frequently still
<thingummywut> bah, i can't get this work. if anyone has any ideas how to get the bottom of the screen to the monitor area, keep 'em coming
 * Blue89 (a gentoo user) is trying to explain to Acorn02 how to get E17 working... without ever doing it on ubuntu before
<Acorn02> yeah... 0.os
<Blue89> I used the other ebuild to use a different version of it, that was not broken, but I don't know if there is a similar way to use the configure the easy_e17.sh script
<vinze> I'm off for dinner, bye
<h3sp4wn> I would use easy_e17.sh but just build what you have to have
<h3sp4wn> don't bother with all the modules
<Sandblasted> yes, is it possible to make a xubuntu server installation
<Sandblasted> i have a server  (rather old) that has a w2000 server installation
<Sandblasted> ... i want to install a linux server
<Sandblasted> with a share directory
<h3sp4wn> Sandblasted: use the server install cd or the alternative and select a cli only install
<Sandblasted> but what version? xubuntu?
<Sandblasted> or ubuntu?=
<h3sp4wn> Any doesn't matter (server doesn't need a gui right ?)
<Sandblasted> it was better if it has it
<Sandblasted> ...
<Sandblasted> and can i share a dir with windows installations?
<h3sp4wn> You can do that just with samba
<h3sp4wn> There is not much in the way of gui administration stuff for ubuntu anyway
<h3sp4wn> I have heard suse is good for that with yast
<thingummywut> grr, the bottom of the screen is still cut off
<h3sp4wn> (but not used it since 6.2)
<thingummywut> i want to get it to the monitor range ;<
<Sandblasted> but suse is paid.........
<Sandblasted> :)
<Blue89> thingummywut, I never did figure out how to get gentoo to run on a widescreen monitor... lol
<Sandblasted> what is the best option
<Sandblasted> ?
<thingummywut> yup, this seems weird. this is a normal 17" LCD, though
<Sandblasted> xubuntu right? ubuntu asks for a better machine...... right?
<Sandblasted> (server install)
<h3sp4wn> The server install is the same on all of them
<h3sp4wn> (has to be the alternative cd though)
<Sandblasted> hmmm
<thingummywut> .... this ain't even fun. now the screen is again OK and i did nothing special
<thingummywut> i bet next time i boot it's messed up again
<Sandblasted> but were is the link for the xubuntu server?
<thingummywut> i'd better never reboot anymore :):)
<Sandblasted> mess with the power... and you will see
<Sandblasted> :)
<Sandblasted> but is there a link for the xubuntu server?
<Sandblasted> or its supposed to use the desktop cd
<Sandblasted> ?
<Blue89> Sandblasted, I would recommend you use the ubuntu serve and not look for an xubuntu server, I don't think there is any differenence between the two assuming xubuntu serve even exists
<Blue89> but I wouldn't know
<Sandblasted> ok
<Sandblasted> ive been away from linux so many years
<Sandblasted> ....... but know i se the bright light.........
<Sandblasted> :))
<Sandblasted> ...... but now i see the bright light.........
<Sandblasted> :))
<wers> my alt+F4 doesn't work. I checked on my keyboard shortcuts and alt+F4 is really set as the shortcut to close windows..
<wers> any ideas on why it doesnt work?
<Sandblasted> blue69: ive been away from linux so many years, ..... but now i see the bright light......... :))
<Sandblasted> well see ya tomorrow
<Sandblasted> gotta do some xubuntu install
<Sandblasted> :)
<Sandblasted> bya!!
<genii> alternate cd had CLI install option?
<genii> *had/has
<wers> wow... genii on #ubuntu
<wers> i mean
<wers> xubuntu
<wers> hehehe
<genii> Heh :)
<genii> wers: Someone was asking there about the alternate CD, didn't know offhand. these days i'm doing gnome alternate then xubuntu-desktop  kubuntu-desktop
<wers> sorry.. haven't been playing with alternate cds
<wers> hehehe.. just installed by sudo aptituding.. hehe
<thingummywut> i installed Firestarter on my new Xubuntu. is that enough for internet security?
<thingummywut> or should i even have that?
<hyper___ch> thingummywut: you don't need firestarter
<thingummywut> is that because the in-build firewall?
<thingummywut> hyper___ch?
<hyper___ch> thingummywut: first starter is not a firewall
<hyper___ch> thingummywut: firestarter is just a gui for iptables
<thingummywut> ooh, i see now.
<thingummywut> i'll just uninstall that then
<hyper___ch> thingummywut: as long as you don't setup servers and stuff there's no real need for using firestarter
<thingummywut> k
<hyper___ch> thingummywut: only once you encounter problems when some stuff isn't going ok
<thingummywut> btw, is there a simple way to replace that PC beep to something more pleasant?
<thingummywut> for example if i push "back" on this space when there's nothing written
<thingummywut> shower ->
<Wilbur31337> Hello, all.
<Wilbur31337>  Having a few problems, but I think they may all be related. Short question: Getting error "dbus_bus_get ... Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory"  I did already RTFM, lol. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: do you have dbus running?
<Wilbur31337> Yes.
<Wilbur31337> I can tell u a little more...
<Wilbur31337> Says dbus is up and running, I reinstalled the dbus and hal packages, hoping something would reconfigure but no dice. Also getting "fake start-stop-daemon ... doing nothing"  messages at bootup. I'm thinking I may have installed a package that is blocking access to certain system areas.
<Wilbur31337> The only other problem I've noticed, is if I try to open network-admin it says I don't have permission, even tho I am starting xfce from a root shell.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: yes it depends on dbus
<Wilbur31337>  At first, I thought maybe whatever was trying to access the /var/run/dbus didn't have permission to access to the directory, but I manually checked and the system_bus_socket was not there. I was thinking maybe XFCE was pointing to the socket for a different version of dbus than the one I'm running.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: and many other tools too
<Wilbur31337> The only other thing I could think of is if the permissions are preventing that socket from being created in the first place.
<Wilbur31337> Could the SELinux package be causing problems?
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: I think it can
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: if you don't have apropriate rules for dbus in it
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: but I don't have experience with selinux
<Wilbur31337> It was an addon package for my xubuntu install.
<Wilbur31337> So I suppose I should try removing that package and see if the situation improves.
<TheSheep> sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart <-- tried this already, I presume?
<Wilbur31337> Ooh.
<thingummywut> hey, anyone know how to delete or replace that PC speaker beep when i do something?
<thingummywut> i hate how it goes "BEEP" all the time
<Wilbur31337> Just did. Got a whole bunch of lines with the same result:  "* Stopping ???blah manager???   Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.  [OK]"  then a series of the "starting ???" lines with the same error.
<TheSheep> this is very strange, why would it "fake" it?
<Wilbur31337> Thing, if you're up to it, and you want it always disabled, you should be able to open your box and physically disconnect the pc speaker.
<Wilbur31337> I don't know, maybe booting into a recovery mode. It doesn't seem to be loading my drivers either.
<thingummywut> yeah, i know, but can't be bothered. i googled one method, doing it now
<Wilbur31337> Might be able to disable it in BIOS.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: I get this: http://sheep.art.pl/SandBox
<TheSheep> thingummywut: you can disable it in terminal settings
<thingummywut> ah, worked perfect. praise google!
<TheSheep> thingummywut: in ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<thingummywut> yup, i did. "rmmod pcspkr" did the trick
<TheSheep> ough, that's brutal
<thingummywut> also added pcspkr to blacklist, should prevent it loading during start-up
<thingummywut> TheSheep, why is it so brutal btw?
<thingummywut> doesn't "modprobe pcspkr" re-enable it?
<thingummywut> plus removing the blacklist too
<TheSheep> thingummywut: yes, but I'd prefer to disable it in that one particular app where it is annoying
<TheSheep> thingummywut: something could depend on that module bening loaded, for example
<thingummywut> well, i don't prefer it anywhere, so this just does the trick
<Wilbur31337> lol
<thingummywut> hmm... that's a point, though
<TheSheep> thingummywut: whatever works for you :)
<thingummywut> well, if i happen to face problems, i got to try your way then
<thingummywut> i'll use this as long as it works
<Wilbur31337> See, I solve both of those problems by physically disconnecting the speaker. :P
<Wilbur31337> Just like in my car.
<Wilbur31337> ha ha
<TheSheep> speaker-o-tomy
<Wilbur31337> Radio on the same fuse? Jam a screwdriver into the piezo and hope u don't short anything important! lol
<TheSheep> I always used to connect pcspeaker via the turbo button, so I could enable it and disable at will
<Wilbur31337> Ahh, very nice.
<Wilbur31337> I want to get another fan to mount on my monitor since it gets so hot.
<TheSheep> honestly, can't think what that button was for -- who would want his box to run *slower*?
<Wilbur31337> I just read an article about the turbo button the other day. Just eye-candy they used to put on legacy machines.
<Wilbur31337> You can disable its operation from within the system.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: not on a 386 :)
<Wilbur31337> I forget exacly what signal is sent by the button tho.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: it depends on BIOS
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: some motherboards had it harwired
<TheSheep> hardwired
<Wilbur31337> Ahh, okay.
<Wilbur31337> My C-64 didn't need no dang turbo!
<Wilbur31337> Think my DX66 was the first I had with a turbo.
<Wilbur31337> The PC I am installing this xubuntu on now is an IBM 300GL, lol.
<h3sp4wn> I think the point of it was to speed the machine down if you needed to run a legacy app (I never needed to use it though anyway)
<TheSheep> goslo.com :)
<h3sp4wn> I think mine dropped the speed from 33 to 16 mhz
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, the only purpose for it, like you said, is for programs that didn't dynamically adjust timings according to processor speed.
<TheSheep> later there were lots of resident programs that did the slowing down
<NullName> hello.
<Wilbur31337> Well, I'm going to remove the SELinux pkg, and if that doesn't fix, I'm just going to reinstall. Ugh.
<Wilbur31337> I would have just done that a long time ago, but my CDrom barely reads the CDs I burn on my other computer.
<Wilbur31337> Had to burn a half dozen discs at different speeds to get one that worked, ha ha.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: there are other ways to install xubuntu
<Wilbur31337> Wish I could download a pressed disk, LOL.
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, I was thinking about trying a netboot install, but I'm having enough trouble with this without trying something I know nothing about.
<Wilbur31337> Is that the other method you were referring to?
<Wilbur31337> TheSheep?
<TheSheep> !install | Wilbur31337
<ubotu> Wilbur31337: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, they are download ISO image, order pressed CD, netboot, or upgrade from previous dist.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: there is more, for example I reinstalled my system by running it from an iso on hdd
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: without burning (because I didn't have a spare cd handy)
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<TheSheep> I uset that unetbootin thingy
<slow-motion> hallo
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, but first I would have to get the ISO onto the HD, and second, this machine only has a 2.5GB HD and an ISO image would take almost a third of my available space.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: sixth
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: how about the minimal cd?
<Wilbur31337> I only saw a regular and alternate image, and I got the alternate.
<Wilbur31337> from xubuntu.org
<Wilbur31337> Is that the minimal u meant?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: it's 8MB
<Wilbur31337> Okay, thanks.  U think the installer will be able to get the networking up though? I just figured I would need a working system installed before it would even have the drivers available to enable my networking.
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: no idea
<Wilbur31337> I have an uncommon networking setup to wrestle with here, and that's why I haven't bothered trying a netboot heretofore.
<Wilbur31337> Surfboard cable modem, connected to USB.
<Wilbur31337> Need special drivers that map the USB to eth0
<Wilbur31337> Should be common enough tho, maybe the installer does have that driver.
<Wilbur31337> Thanks for the info and links.
<Wilbur31337> You have been very helpful.
<TheSheep> :)
<Wilbur31337> Shit, is xubuntu based on SELinux?
<Wilbur31337> I marked the SELinux library to be removed, and it autoflagged a gig of other packages to be removed.
<Wilbur31337> I won't have a system left, ha ha. Time for reinstallation... wheeeeee!!!!
<Wilbur31337> what is the command to set system runlevel?
<zoredache> telinit
<Wilbur31337> Oh, runlevel, ha ha ha
<Wilbur31337> and telinit.  thx zored
<NullName> hey guys how do I use apache ssl with 7.10 xubuntu? https://localhost isn't working..
<NullName> It should be installed
<Wilbur31337> U have the https port open?
<NullName> let me check
<NullName> nope I don't
<NullName> how do I open it?
<NullName> just port 80 is open
<Wilbur31337> Default for https is 443
<NullName> maybe I don't have it installed?
<TheSheep> NullName: you use it exactly the same way as you'd use apache on debian, redhat, fedora, suse, solaris, etc.
<Wilbur31337> What system are u running?
<NullName> well I'm not sure if it's installed.
<NullName> xubuntu 7.10
<NullName> its just a network for me and my roommates.
<NullName> on the router
<NullName> or through the router..rather..
<Wilbur31337> Is it connected to the internet at all tho?
<NullName> yes.
<NullName> but no ports are forwarded,.,
<Wilbur31337> Okay, then you still need to be careful about what you enable. (if no internet was connected, it would be trivial to just open everything up)
<Wilbur31337> Are you running anything like bastille, that might be blocking that port?
<NullName> maybe I don't have ssl installed.
<NullName> I have openssl
<NullName> aND apache.
<NullName> I went to synaptic and searched for ssl and everything that would have been there was installed.
<NullName> do you know the name of the specific package I need>
<NullName> ?
<Wilbur31337> No.
<Wilbur31337> I haven't played with Apache in a while.
<NullName> I thought it came with apache...that's what apache-ssl is saying
<Wilbur31337> Did it configure itself when you installed the package?
<NullName> I don't rememeber what it said...
<NullName> it was a while ago
<Wilbur31337> You might have to manually edit some apache config files.
<NullName> that's probably it...but I can't find a document saying that..
<NullName> wait I found it
<Wilbur31337> I'm sure you have to configure it so serve https, I doubt it does by default.
<NullName> libapache-mod-ssl
<NullName> sudo bash echo "Listen 443" >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<NullName> :-D
<Wilbur31337> Sweet
<Wilbur31337> Does it work?
<NullName> looks like it is except the first two commands don't and are pointless
<NullName> yea it works
<NullName> I ran " sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-relod"
<NullName> and then the sudo bash echo "Listen 443" >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<NullName> and it works
<Wilbur31337> Yay! 8-)
<NullName> :-D
<Wilbur31337> Just make sure if you install a firewall or anything u don't forget to allow that port. It won't matter if Apache is listening on that port if it never gets any packets. :P
<Nyks> hi all :O)
<Nyks> i hope, its ok, to start with a question: I get no more network connection with xubuntu ...
<Wilbur31337> Hello, Nyks. :)
<aoupi> hi, when I make my terminal window transparent only the backgrounds shows thru, not windows or anything
<Wilbur31337> Did you have a working connection before?
<Nyks> using a 10/100 wired lan, i got connectivity first (www works well). After restarting: no LAN
<aoupi> I have enabled Composite in my xorg.conf if that matters
<Wilbur31337> So now you are getting nothing?
<Nyks> no connection the the www, and no PING to hardware-router
<Wilbur31337> type ifconfig
<Nyks> correct, nothing, no ping to my network-router (DHCP)
<Nyks> i did: ...
<Wilbur31337> Does the network device show up?
<Nyks> ... inet Adress: 169.....
<Wilbur31337> U played with dhclient at all?
<Wilbur31337> dhclient --help
<Nyks> 169.254.4.150. Usually it has to be 192.168.1.X
<Nyks> no, i didnt
<Nyks> i have to admit, being a linux-newbie ;)
<Wilbur31337> It is the client that handles the DHCP configuration.
<Wilbur31337> I think NetworkManager takes over control though, if you are using that.
<Nyks> i really wondering, why this works afzter first restart after i installed the LAN-card
<aoupi> can someone try enabling transparency in the terminal, do you only see the background?
<TheSheep> aoupi: yes, to get real transparency you need to enable compositing in settings->window manager tweaks
<Nyks> ok, i will try dhclient now
<aoupi> TheSheep: oh, thanks
<Wilbur31337> Try typing just dh and hit <tab> a few times
<Wilbur31337> it will show a list of a few commands
<Wilbur31337> just try them with --help flag
<TheSheep> usually you just do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<Wilbur31337> Try what Sheep says first.
<Wilbur31337> I'm a born-again noob myself, lol.
<Nyks> Wilbur31337, I run "sudo dhclient", and now it works suddenly :-O
<Nyks> Strange ... only type dhclient, it asks for nothing, and fixed it.
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, it queries the DHCP server automatically if nothing is specified.
<kpel> hi all
<Nyks> is it permanent (usually) ?
<aoupi> TheSheep: is it normal for some apps to break when enabling window-decoration transparency?
<Wilbur31337> You can give it parameters to use a certain server, only request certain info (eg. if u want to use your own DNS server, but still need to get an IP address, etc.)
<Nyks> I hope, xubuntu dont force me to run this after every startup
<Wilbur31337> Hmm, if it didn't automatically query DHCP the first time, it won't start. Have you rebooted again since you installed the network hardware?
<TheSheep> aoupi: no, report a bug
<kpel> is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 froma CD? I don't have enough free space in my root partition and I don't know how to tell the update manager to use another partition for temp storage.
<aoupi> TheSheep: to xubuntu or xfce?
<Nyks> Wilbur31337, after first start after installing the lan-card, it works,
<Nyks> ... and then, after resatrting, it stops working (up to now)
<TheSheep> aoupi: to ubuntu, they will forward it to xfce
<aoupi> TheSheep: ok
<NullName> damnit now I messed up apache.
 * Nyks restarts the xubuntu-machine
<Wilbur31337> Sheep, where should Nyks put an entry to run dhclient at startup?
<NullName> Wilbur I messed it up now.
<Wilbur31337> How?
<Wilbur31337> Like I said, I'm no apache expert, I just knew that https needs that port.
<Wilbur31337> :P
<Wilbur31337> I will try my very bestest tho! O:-)
<NullName> someone help! I was trying to enable ssl on apache and now I disabled port 80. I reintsalled apache, and it still won't work.  How do I open port 80?
<TheSheep> Wilbur31337: it's already in /etc/init.d/networking
<TheSheep> NullName: edit /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<NullName> thanks TheSheep
<Wilbur31337> Null, also, be careful when you echo/cat entries to a file like that. You want to make sure you are APPENDING to the file, not OVERWRITING an entry. You probably overwrote the port 80 rule with the 443 rule.
<NullName> no I did append
<Wilbur31337> Does the server still serve on port 443?
<Nyks> Wilbur31337, TheSheep : i restarted the pc, and now it continues to work. I dont really understand, how this error was caused, but now it works :)
<NullName> yes it does say 443
<Nyks> Wilbur31337, thank you verya muc
<Nyks> h
<NullName> TheSheep: how should the file look?
<NullName> TheSheep: here is how it looks http://pastebin.com/m237dd011
<TheSheep> Listen 80
<TheSheep> looks good
<aoupi> is there some quick way to take a screenshot?
<NullName> is the 443 messed up?
<NullName> aoupi: use the screenshot button on your keyboard
<NullName> oh wait that probably won't work in xubuntu...
<Wilbur31337> Nyks, you are very welcome!
<NullName> only in normal ubuntu
<aoupi> NullName: ah, I'm an old mac user and always forgets it exists :)
<NullName> hehe did it work?
<aoupi> NullName: nope, printscreen does nothing
<Nyks> aoupi, i just used GIMP
<Nyks> aoupi, its included in xubuntu
<aoupi> Nyks: for screenshot? that seems overkill :)
<Nyks> aoupi, but it works fine (and is standard-included)
<Nyks> aoupi, "File / import" (or something similar, im using german localisation)
<aoupi> Nyks: got it, thanks
<NullName> TheSheep...I removed everything except port 80
<NullName> I restarted and it doesn't work
<Wilbur31337> I forget where you set them, but there is a very simple list you can edit for binding keys to anything, like taking a screenshot. If you use it a lot, it might be worth it.
<TheSheep> the program is called scrot
<TheSheep> or you can use imagemagic's import
<snelbojke> why do it take so long to download xubuntu
<Wilbur31337> Try another mirror.
<Wilbur31337> I got mine from Argonne and I was d/l ~1400KB/s
<TheSheep> snelbojke: use torrent
<Wilbur31337> ...and make sure you check the md5
<snelbojke> i use torrent  25kb/s
<snelbojke> then it cames up to 700 then down again
<Wilbur31337> Have you set the upload speed limit?
<snelbojke> no
<Wilbur31337> Also, try enabling encryption, and set to RC4, with fallback.  That will help avoid throttling on some ISPs.
<LastMall> force encryption
<Wilbur31337> Try setting the upload max to around 25-35KB.
<snelbojke> :O i aint so good at torrent
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, there will be enough seeds to force encryption for this torrent.
<snelbojke> NVM
<snelbojke>  now it is 300kb/s
<Wilbur31337> Otherwise, go to the xubuntu download page and pick a mirror location that is close to you.
<snelbojke> 22 m left
<snelbojke> ok
<snelbojke> or no
<snelbojke> 20 m left
<snelbojke> :p
<Wilbur31337> Okay, I've had this problem since Hoary:  The video looks good, the desktop fits perfectly on my screen, but anytime I open a window, it goes way off the bottom of the screen. I can't shrink the windows because I can't get to the bottom of them to resize them.
<Wilbur31337> I'm guessing I just need to put a max window size line in a win-manager config file.
<Wilbur31337> It sucks not being able to see some of the window, but really kills me since the buttons for a window are always at the bottom too.
<Medo42> Hello. I'm trying to install xubuntu on a system without CD, Floppy or network connection. However, I have an attached a CD drive via USB (which I can't boot from) and have an Ubuntu Feisty installed (by moving the HDD to another system and installing there,, but had trouble getting it to work afterwards). Any ideas?
<Wilbur31337> I've also had trouble resizing the panes within a window.
<Wilbur31337> Okay, Medo, give me a minute to read that a few more times.
<Wilbur31337> lol
<Wilbur31337> Might be easiest to just put the HD back in the other system to install again, if that is practical.
<Medo42> I thought there was maybe a way to copy the image of the CD to hard disk and boot from that.
<Wilbur31337> Yeah, you can, but wait a sec.
<Wilbur31337> U can upgrade from feisty.
<Wilbur31337> Can you mount the CD from Feisty?
<Medo42> yes, that works.
<Wilbur31337> then, from the console, type apt-cdrom add
<Wilbur31337> tell me what happens
<Wilbur31337> Oh, wait, you don't already have the dist you want on CD?
<Medo42> I do have that. I'm just trying it out...
<kpel> Wilbur31337: of if i have a Gutsy cd i can upgrade my feisty by running 'apt-cdrom add' ?
<Wilbur31337> If you have xubuntu on the CD, just mount the CD, type "apt-cdrom add"
<Medo42> Ok, he found the packages and asks me if I want to start the package manager.
<kpel> Wilbur31337: excellent, thanks!
<Wilbur31337> wait
<Wilbur31337> you might want to clean up a bit before you upgrade
<Wilbur31337> anyway, u can type "apt-get update" to refresh the package list to include the packages on the new cdrom
<kpel> Wilbur31337: you mean clean up /var/cache/apt/archives and /tmp ?
<Wilbur31337> I think it's apt-get clean
<Wilbur31337> or apt-clean
<Wilbur31337> something like that
<kpel> ok thanks
<Wilbur31337> type apt and hit tab a few tiomes
<Wilbur31337> then, type "apt-get upgrade"
<kpel> it's a parameter of apt-get, thanks
<Wilbur31337> then, type "apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wilbur31337> That should install the new distribution.
<kpel> ok thanks
<kpel> do i have to be in single user mode?
<Wilbur31337> You just want to be careful to do it right the first time, since you cannot recover from a broken system with the setup you described, lol.
<Wilbur31337> Not sure about the mode. The package manager should have the priveleges it needs, so I don't see why it would need to be in single mode.
<kpel> it is ok i X11 is running during the upgrade?
<kpel> i=if
<Medo42> Hmmm, when I apt-get update now, it tells me "Ign cdrom://Xubuntu 7.10" etc... and "apt-get upgrade" says there's nothing tp upgrade.
<Wilbur31337> Well, put it this way, apt will most likely unload anything it needs to during the upgrade -- BUT anything you leave running is just offering another chance for something to go wrong and land you with a broken box.
<sadmanu> Hi guys, I have one question: Which driver do you recommend for a ati rage 128 graphics card? Thank you.
<Wilbur31337> try "apt-get install dist-upgrade
<kpel>  Wilbur31337: ok, thanks for the info
<Wilbur31337> np, hope it helps
<kpel> we'll see :)
<Wilbur31337> Like I said, better safe than sorry. I would bring down as much as I could before upgrading.
<Medo42> dist-upgrade won't work either.
<Wilbur31337> Not sure about the command, u try both "apt-get dist-upgrade" and "apt-get install dist-upgrade"
<Wilbur31337> I think it tells you how to use that option with "apt-get --help"
<Medo42> It's just "apt-get dist-upgrade", but he just didn't add the packages fom the cd to his sources. (it's in the sources.list, but it is ignored on apt-get update)
<emdash> kpel: is there a reason you cannot use the update manager?
<emdash> not a great idea to run dist-upgrade unless you really know apt
<Wilbur31337> You can also try using the GUI upgrader.  From the desktop in Feisty, go to the system menu, and there is an update manager at the bottom.
<emdash> i would recomment that over manually running dist-upgrade
<emdash> i have broken quite a few installs that way
<emdash> but I know how to fix it when it breaks =P
<emdash> the update manager hasn't failed on me yet
<emdash> although that has more to do with being patient, and waiting for the kinks to ge worke out
<Medo42> Well, I think I'm going to try the HDD route again. Thanks anyway ;)
<Wilbur31337> You mean put the drive in another box to install?
<asbani> Hello, is it possible to make the panel transparent?
<Medo42> yes, that. It's a bit of work getting everything running, but I know it works :)
<fromotion> can someone tell me how to fix the font encoding in terminal to display ansi correctly in bitchx? it displays when connecting through ssh but not locally.
<asbani> Hi?
<Wilbur31337> Asbani, have you tried right-clicking on the panel, and going into panel properties?
<asbani> Wilbur31337, yes
<kpel> emdash: yes, a very good reason: the update manager complains there is not enough space in my /
<asbani> Wilbur31337, only two options there, "Dwar separator" and "Expand" Thats all
<emdash> well in that case
<emdash> dist upgrading is not likely to succeed iether
<kpel> and i don't know how to tell it yo use another huge partition i have
<emdash> well
<Nyks> thanks again, and bye!
<kpel> emdash: but if i have the packages on cd i won't need a large cache dir, right?
<emdash> you can mount another partion under /tmp
<emdash> that will help
<kpel> so the update manager only cares about /tmp as far as storage is concerned?
<emdash> any packages you install get cached there
<emdash> so even if you install from cd, you need some free space in which to unpack everything
<asbani> so it is not possible in Xubuntu?
<kpel> emdash: i thought they were cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<emdash> oh, right
<emdash> well in any case
<emdash> you need to delete a bunch of stuff if your / is full
<emdash> and you should check to see what the big users are
<kpel> emdash: i always keep / small and leave plenty of space for /usr and /home.
<emdash> sometimes system log files get too large
<kpel> will do, thanks
<emdash> there's also the deb-orphan utility which helps remove unecessaary programs
<emdash> i.e. dependencies you no longer need
<emdash> but yeah
<Wilbur31337> Asbani, I am new to xubuntu also. I remember setting it that way in previous dists. There must be a way.
<emdash> worst case you can install off the cdrom
<emdash> and that will be fine
<emdash> as long as you don't nuke /home
<fromotion> heh
<kpel> emdash: i want to upgrade, not install
<asbani> Wilbur31337, yeah true. but nobody is answering me here and I can't find anything in xubuntu page about transparent
<kpel> i don't want my /etc to be completely messed up
<emdash> that's one reason why i allways keep /home as a separate partition
<emdash> because i can tell the insaller not to touch it
<emdash> everything else is really secondary to my personal data
<emdash> but everything else under / is basically disposible
<kpel> emdash: agreed, but the secondary things need time too. and i wouldn't want to have to spend time reconfiguring everything. unless reconfiguration is as easy as in windows (which it isn't)
<emdash> as long as you keep your home directory
<emdash> all your config files for the programs you care about w will be preserved
<kpel> it's not the programs only
<emdash> if you want to back up /etc/, you might as well
<emdash> it's not a big directory
<asbani> Can sombody help me. I'm also trying to add a keyboard layout language, everytime I do that. then click OK. I go to the keyboard layout switcher and its not there, I go back to "Keyboard settings" and its removed.
<emdash> have you tried logging out?
<kpel> exactly, i have /etc, some development tools for arm and maemo, some stuff i built in /usr/local... they pile up :)
<Wilbur31337> I'd be careful about which /etc files you preserve though, the new dist might expect a different format for some config files.
<asbani> emdash, you telling me?
<emdash> yes
<sadmanu> Does anybody know how to disable anti-aliased fonts in firefox 2?
<emdash> kpel: yeah, what he said
<emdash> kpel: back everything up, but don't restore the whole diretory. do it as you require
<kpel> emdash: been there, done that a few tiems back inmy slackware years. and that's why i try to avoid it :)
<emdash> you'll figure it out hen
<Wilbur31337> and save backups of anything you replace "mv foo.conf foo.conf.bak"
<kpel> emdash: i will, eventually. the point though was to do it painlessly. oh well... maybe in the future the update manager will become clever and configurable.
<Wilbur31337> or "cp foo.conf foo.conf.bak" if you want to edit the original
<emdash> anyways, long story short: update manager is the way to go
<emdash> in the future, make / bigger =P
<kpel> that's a horrible waste of space
<kpel> making the software smarter is a much more elegant solution.
<emdash> i give it about 9 gb
<kpel> 3.7G here
<emdash> leaving 90gb for everything else
<emdash> that's a tight sqeeze
<emdash> that's what you signed up for
<kpel> well if you believe the ubuntu installer, 2G should be enough :)
<kpel> but obvisouly the installer was full of crap
<emdash> right, but you have to compromise
<emdash> you can't install the whole distribution and expect to be able to dist-upgrade
<kpel> the whole distribution is installed mainly in /usr
<kpel> which is a separate patition
<emdash> besides, i think the 2GB refers to the official, supported software not the community maintained software (of which there is much, mumch more)
<emdash> oh
<emdash> i didn't bother to separate
<emdash> just /home
<Wilbur31337> em, he is not networked, he can only install what is on the CD.
<Wilbur31337> He's not going to get a 10GB system from a single CD.
<emdash> true
<emdash> i'm actually using only bout 3.3g of / according to df -h
<Wilbur31337> I just installed just about everything on the alternate CD on a PC here with a 2.4GB HD, and have >600MB left free.
<Wilbur31337> Installing any more at this point would only break and remove other packages.
<emdash> but that wouldn't be enough space to run a dist-upgrade, would it?
<emdash> that's all i'm saying
<Wilbur31337> Not sure about that.
<emdash> you have to leave some working room
<Wilbur31337> Of course. Where else would all the porn go?
<Wilbur31337> >:o
<emdash> in /home/emdash/porn =P
<Wilbur31337> ha ha ha
<Wilbur31337> okay
<kpel> i have 520M working room in / but apparently it's not enough. oh well...
<emdash> it's things like thatt  which make me wonder if lvm is worth the haassle
<Wilbur31337> can't u specify the other partition as the package cache?
<emdash> pry
<emdash> but i do't know how
<emdash> maybe in /etc/apt/preferences
<emdash> or at the very least, you could flush the package cache and mount the partition under /var/...
<kpel> there is no such thing
<Wilbur31337> I'm pretty sure you can even pass a command line parameter, so as to use that partition only for the dist-upgrade, then resume using the normal cache.
<Wilbur31337> As specifying a different cache location, or using another partition as the cache?
<kpel> currently i'm thinking of mounting a partition somewhere under /var  or creating a symlink named cache that points where the big partition is mounted
<emdash> there's definitely a confi item for it
<emdash> according to the man page
<emdash>           Dir::Cache::Archives.
<emdash>           Dir::Cache::Archives.
<emdash> gar
<emdash> and instead of preferences
<Wilbur31337> bbl, good luck all, and thanks for all the help!
<emdash> it's apparently /etc/apt/apt-conf.d
<emdash> so the config is split into multiple files
<kpel> and none of these includes the string "cache" :)
<kpel> oh well, it'll probably be the symlink way
<emdash> kpel: just add the line
<emdash> kpel: it will override the default
<kpel> and that line is? ...
<emdash> Dir::Cache::Archives
<emdash> man apt.conf
<kpel> k thanks
<emdash> my guess is you just need Dir::Cache::Archives "somedir";
<kpel> / Location of the cache dir
<kpel>   Cache "var/cache/apt/" {
<kpel> ok found it in an example in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples
<asbani> Hi.
<asbani> I'm in a transparent terminal, but I don't really see the underneath things, always I see the background as the transparent. why is that
<emdash> pseudotransparancy
<asbani> emdash, ?
<emdash> unless you are using a compositing window manager, it won't be transparant
<emdash> transparent
<asbani> emdash, what do I need to install pls, im kinda new
<emdash> and even then, only some terminals support real transparancy
<emdash> it's rather a complicated task
<emdash> depends on your window manager and graphics card
<emdash> i'm assuming you're using xfce
<asbani> yes using xfce.
<asbani> My graphic card support it. because i was in gnome ubuntu, and I could transparent panels & transparent terminal- I can be in terminal and watching browser in the background of it, but here in xfce i cant.
<emdash> mkay
<emdash> it works similar to how it does in gnome
<asbani> so what do i need to install
<emdash> what graphics card?
<emdash> and what terminal
<asbani> nvidia gforce 7500 GS
<asbani> here in xfce i'm using default "Terminal"
<asbani> and in gnome i used default "terminal" too
<emdash> so you need to install the restricted graphics driver using the restricted driver manager
<asbani> emdash, I did already
<emdash> and it needs to be enabled
<asbani> it is enabled
<emdash> then all you should need to do is enable compositing
<emdash> but i forget exactly how
<emdash> it's in one of the settings control panels though
<asbani> desktop effects maybe?
<emdash> something like that
<emdash> google for it
<asbani> google is for gay ppl
<emdash> just make sure you really have accelerated graphics
<asbani> i was kidding
<emdash> that's extremley offensive
<asbani> where is desktop effects in xfce :(
<emdash> dunno
<emdash> i had to disable it
<emdash> i forgot
<emdash> but it dodn't work so well in 7.04 on my thinkpad
<emdash> i'll try again when the update to gutsy completes
<emdash> but like i said
<emdash> google
<asbani> im in gutsy:)
<emdash> because there's at least one ubuntu forums tarticle on this topic
<asbani> damn i wish i install ubuntu, not xubuntu
<asbani> xubuntu is slow
<kpel> just wait until you see ununtu :P
<kpel> ubuntu, rather
<asbani> i was in ubuntu half hour ago...
<asbani> and in the last week too. gnome all the way and ubuntu was awesome
<graelb> Hi there, does anyone here use hamachi?
<ice109> anyone in here?
<qwerkus> hi all
<ice109> my panel doesn't launch on startup anymore
<ice109> and i can't shutdown from it
<ice109> can you help me?
<qwerkus> hehe
<qwerkus> seems I'm not the only one experiencing dist-upgrade problems
<qwerkus> ....
<qwerkus> ice109: which panel are you talking about ?
<ice109> xfce panel
<qwerkus> and works by manual launch ?
<ice109> yes i can manual launch but you the know the exit button , the red arrow into the door?
<ice109> it's no longer a shutdown,restart, etc button
<ice109> it a quit xfce panel butto
<ice109> n
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> what about configuring your panel buttons ?
<ice109> um i can only change it from quit to lock screen or quit + lock screen
<qwerkus> frankly: i modded my own button-set
<qwerkus> don t really see where your problem is...
<ice109> i can't shutdown
<qwerkus> xfce4-session-logout
<ice109> how do i make the button do that?
<qwerkus> just right click
<qwerkus> add a button
<qwerkus> and enter "xfce4-session-logout" in command executed
<ice109> ahh i just realized xfce4-session isn't running
<ice109> only panel
<qwerkus> hehe
<qwerkus> how did you log in ?
<ice109> the desktop just came up
<ice109> no session
<qwerkus> eh ?
<qwerkus> no login screen ?
<ice109> no panel i mean
<ice109> nope
<ice109> nothing
<ice109> i have my prefs to autologin
<qwerkus> you didn t enter a pass
<qwerkus> aaah
<ice109> some kind of bug?
<qwerkus> don t think so
<qwerkus> rather a buggy install
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> but under ubuntu, buggy install = bug
<qwerkus> hehe
<ice109> brb
<qwerkus> hey, anyone alive in here ?
<wyrd> yo
<qwerkus> nice
<qwerkus> the gutsy update just crashed over here
<qwerkus> and i would like to know where the log files are hidden ...
<wyrd> erm
<wyrd> let me have a look
<qwerkus> thanks
<Mark76> What's a good partitioner for a Windows XP computer?
<qwerkus> under linux or m$ ?
<qwerkus> Mark76 ?
<slow-motion> good night
<wyrd> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ might work
<wyrd> not tried it but it seems to have a good reputation
<Mark76> Will it work on XP, Wyrd?
<wyrd> not sure
<Mark76> Hmm
<wyrd> have a red of the website
<Mark76> I did
<wyrd> XP uses either FAT32 or NTFS
<wyrd> qwerkus, try /var/log/dpkg.log
<qwerkus> k
<TheSheep> Mark76: why do you need a partitioner for windows? use the one on linux
<Mark76> I don't. My friend does
<Mark76> Or she will
<Mark76> Once I've talked her into downloading Xubuntu
<Mark76> :)
<qwerkus> hhm: looks like i stopped at the update-manager upgrading
<qwerkus> Is there a way to resume the process ?
<qwerkus> (dist-upgrade)
<wyrd> Mark76, i always install linux on to an entirely new hard disc, i've had problems in the past
<wyrd> qwerkus, not sure
<qwerkus> mist
<Mark76> She wants to keep Windows for gaming
<qwerkus> Mark76: under m$, i partition with Partition magic
<wyrd> doesn't that cost?
<qwerkus> yup: a lot
<ice109> my computer is so messed up now
<wyrd> Mark76, you can run the 2 drives together and choose linux or windows at boot
<ice109> qwerkus
<wyrd> but without any risk to your windows drive
<ice109> anyone
<qwerkus> yup
<qwerkus> step after step:
<ice109> ?
<ice109> you talking to me?
<qwerkus> what is the first thing you find messed up ?
<qwerkus> yup
<ice109> first xfce panel wasn't working
<qwerkus> "was"
<ice109> so i ran xfce4-panel
<ice109> wasn't
<ice109> then i realized xfce session wasn't running either
<ice109> so i ran that
<ice109> and i got two copies of everything
<qwerkus> you mean each time your reboot, xfce doesn t start properly ?
<ice109> before
<ice109> now something different
<ice109> now when i boot xfce seems to be running a session that i've never used before
<ice109> i have no icons
<ice109> no workspaces
<ice109> and worst of all no window manager
<wyrd> qwerkus, have you tried just running dist upgrade again?
<qwerkus> yup
<Mark76> xubuntu requires less than 2gigs of HDD space, right?
<ice109> so i have panel but i can't right click the desktop or anything and there's nothing there
<qwerkus> wyrd: yes, but fails with that damn update_manager
<TheSheep> Mark76: no, it needs more during install
<qwerkus>  ice109: reinstall xfce-desktop
<TheSheep> Mark76: it cane run on 2 later
<qwerkus> (not sure this is the right packet)
<wyrd> what's the error?
<wyrd> try apt-get install -f update_manager
<qwerkus> k
<qwerkus> aaah
<qwerkus> i have connection problems
<wyrd> ahh
<wyrd> k
<qwerkus> i takes year to connect to the depots
<qwerkus> maybe i have to update my source.lst
<Acorn02> hello all... im trying to get enlightenment windows manager thingy...  but im a complete newb that doenst know where to start? can anyone help
<wyrd> pastebin it, if you want, and i'll have a look
<qwerkus> k
<qwerkus> i got two files now
<qwerkus> http://qwerkus.free.fr/sources.list
<qwerkus> and
<qwerkus> http://qwerkus.free.fr/sources.list.distUpgrade
<qwerkus> wyrd: any idea ?
<wyrd> that looks ok to me
<wyrd> can you ping the repo?
<qwerkus> (trying)
<ice109> i can't find xfce desktop in the package manager
<qwerkus>  ice109: checked it: under
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> wyrd: you mean simple "ping -5 http://archive.ubuntu.com"
<qwerkus> ?
<ice109> can someone help me
<ice109> my xfce is all messed up
<qwerkus> ice109: was just answering when you left ...
<wyrd> ping fr.archive.ubuntu.com
<ice109> i had to
<ice109> but sorry
<ice109> yea i can't find xfce desktop in package manager
<qwerkus> I said: under ubuntu there is a meta package
<qwerkus> calle xfce4
<qwerkus> *called
<qwerkus> i would advice to reinstall
<qwerkus> it
<ice109> hm seems like it was never installed
<qwerkus> heh
<qwerkus> go for it
<qwerkus> wyrd: yes, ping is working
<ice109> well i checked install but apply is grayed out
<wyrd> and it still takes ages to contact with apt?
<qwerkus> wyrd: yes
<hyper___ch> does AppArmor block port 25 (ssh)?
<ice109> so i still can't install because i can't hit apply
<wyrd> how odd
<ice109> should i use apt-get?
<qwerkus> ice109: open console and type "apt-get install xfce4"
<wyrd> ice109, i'd advice against mixing aptitude with apt
<qwerkus> (in sudo)
<wyrd> unless it's improved
<ice109> ok i'm getting conflicting advice
<wyrd> not used it inaround 4 years
<wyrd> sorry
<qwerkus> wyrd: you think he should go via synaptics ?
<wyrd> it used to b the case
<ice109> ok i installed the metapackage
<wyrd> it didn't break anything
<ice109> restart?
<qwerkus> yes
<wyrd> but could make the tickboxes weird
<wyrd> if i remember rightly
<ice109> yes to me qwerkus?
<qwerkus> yes to you
<Tombar> ice109: you cant use aptitude and synaptics at the same time just close synaptics and try sudo aptitude install xfce
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> just learnt something
<Tombar> he leaves...
<qwerkus> apt is NOT aptitude
<qwerkus> some details, perhaps ?
<qwerkus> (i m from gentoo)
<wyrd> i meant synaptics when i said aptitude
<wyrd> me too
<Tombar> anyone here using a sony laptop? im quite lost trying to get my fn key to work
<qwerkus> wyrd: let's get crucified: GENTOO ROCKS !
<wyrd> wooooo
<wyrd> lets waste time compilein'
<qwerkus> agree
<wyrd> i only use it as i like it's runlevels, sorry
<qwerkus> that's why I switched to ubuntu
<ice109> still nothing
<wyrd> i used to have it on my old lappy
<wyrd> but it took too long compiling to bother with
<qwerkus>  ice109: you sure you use the same account ?
<ice109> please tell me in settings under autostarted applications if i should have xfce-session
<ice109> yes of course
<wyrd> still use it on my server though
<qwerkus> (whoami)
<qwerkus> wyrd: but it's nice to make some tests
<wyrd> tests?
<qwerkus> yup: on-the-edge stuff
<antares79> hi there
<ice109> fixed
<wyrd> ah yes
<qwerkus> like compiz 2 years ago
<wyrd> i  see
<ice109> for some reason xfce wasn't managing my desktop
<qwerkus> :)
<qwerkus>  ice109: gnome problem ?
<wyrd> you should try debian, i believe they're still stuck on csh :P
<ice109> i have no idea
<antares79> guys, i need a cluebat
<ice109> no if i want to make sure that this works from now on
<ice109> but i don't want to save session
<ice109> what do i do
<qwerkus>  wyrd: don t laugh: i know it well from freebee
<ice109> brb
<antares79> where the heck do you configure your xfce-tasklist to use more than one row of buttons?
<qwerkus> antares79: you mean the panels ?
<antares79> yes
<qwerkus> never tried to get two rows
<antares79> or rather, now... i mean, the xfce4-tasklist plugin
<qwerkus> but perhaps just two panels on uppon another
<qwerkus> :)
<antares79> no, i just want that one plugin to use two rows... it was working on feisty... today i upgraded to gutsy and it broke :-/
<qwerkus> what's the name of your plugin ?
<antares79> Task list
<qwerkus> sry
<qwerkus> never tried this one
<antares79> np. thx though
<qwerkus> wyrd: YEESS; connection succeeded, packet list has been upgraded
<wyrd> horray
<qwerkus> let's admit it: some fancy admin around there is filtering out french ips, don't he ?
<wyrd> well, you can't let just anyone have access to your repo
<wyrd> s
<wyrd> :P
<qwerkus> i knew it
<qwerkus> well: now every .deb is up to date; is there something else that should be checked to complete the dist-upgrade ?
<qwerkus> (kernel has been replaced successfully)
<wyrd> erm
<wyrd> not sure
<qwerkus> Does someone know about beryl/emerald ?
<qwerkus> since gutsy upgrade, i'm experiencing following error: "beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011"
<qwerkus> no windows decos
<Acorn02> ummm im downloading E17 and i got stuck at this what it says Now type 'make' ('gmake' on some systems) to compile evas,
<Acorn02> and then afterwards as root (or the user who will install this), type
<Acorn02> 'make install'. Change users with 'su' or 'sudo' appropriately.
<Acorn02> after i type make... then what
<qwerkus> since gutsy upgrade, i'm experiencing following error: "beryl: decoration: property ignored because version is 20070319 and decoration plugin version is 20061011"; any ideas ?
<qwerkus> (sry for double post: wrong applet :) )
<Acorn02> any ideas ppl?
<Acorn02> what should i do... and whats root
<Mark76> Why would a CD-RW on a Windows machine stop working?
<tombar> got a big trouble, maybe someone can help me a bit: i clean install xubuntu710 on my laptop and my Fn key is just not working, it use to work on kubuntu 7.04 + xfce, i have looked at it and its seems xubuntu instalation just dont install something i need to get my keys to work, i download the module but i just cant get it to work
<tombar> by the way my laptop is a sony vaio, anyone here have a clue?
<Mark76> What's a Fn key?
<Acorn02> tombar...... uninstall it and then reinstall and try ur keys if it works? idk what ur saying but i got my own confusing stuff
<tombar> function key
<Mark76> Ah
<Acorn02> tombar if u can help me i can help u
<Mark76> I don't have one of those :(
<Acorn02> can u figure out my problem above
<tombar> Acorn02: i guess 2007319 and 20061011 are dates of releases/subversion
<Acorn02> thats not mine..... those are qwerks
<tombar> Acorn02: i guess 2007319 and 20061011 are dates of releases/subversion/
<tombar> oww, sorry..
<tombar> i installed e17 on my desktop without any trouble on festy. let me look for the guide i follow, maybe it would help you
<Acorn02> lol thx
<Mark76> e17 confuses me
<Mark76> Is it a DE or a WM?
<Acorn02> wm
<Mark76> There should be a light weight version of Ubuntu that lets you choose your WM at install
<Acorn02> tombar..... find anything
#xubuntu 2007-10-23
<MonsterCookie> is there any place where I can compare benchmarks of xubuntu to see whether I could do better for my spec?
<tombar>  no Acorn02, kinda stuck with my keys..
<Acorn02> lol
<Wilbur31337> Hello, all! :)
<Wilbur31337> When installing, I have 3 kernel choices:  linux-generic, linux-image-generic, and linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic.  Are these different kernels, or just one kernel and two meta packages for some special install?
<tonyyarusso> Wilbur31337: When you say "choices", at what point are you being given options?  Kernel installation should be automatic...
<Wilbur31337> Nope, during "Installing base system" window pops up asking which kernel.
<Wilbur31337> Sorry, btw, was afk.
<Wilbur31337> Found the answer by RTFM.
<Wilbur31337> All the same kernel, the different packages just determine what all is installed with the kernel.
<Wilbur31337> The one with the version numbers is the kernel itself. The linux-image-generic package installs some modules for it, and the linux-generic option installs restricted modules also.
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> Thunar: Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cheeseboy> gnome-mount 0.6
<cheeseboy> how do I fix that?
<Michae1> hello - can anyone help with wireless probs here?  I have been at this for hours and am ready to throw the old laptop in the river
<manu__> hey
<manu__> I'm completely newbie... using Ubuntu 7.10 (Gnome) and willing to try Xubuntu.
<manu__> I tried to synaptic but it doesn't show xubuntu-desktop
<manu__> or something like that
<manu__> "tried through synaptic"*
<crimsun>   Candidate: 2.50
<crimsun>   Version table:
<crimsun>      2.50 0
<crimsun>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<crimsun> seems to exist.
<Michae1> ...
<crimsun> `apt-cache policy xubuntu-desktop`
<manu__> nevermind, I'm just downloading it through "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop", as I learned in some forum
<manu__> thanks anyway
<tombar> im having some trouble with aumix on my xubuntu, im googoling and apparently im not the only one as its already reported as a bug, anyone have found and approach to solve the SOUND_MIXER_READ_DEVMASK ?
<frig> hello
<frig> i am unable to connect to google using FF, but i am able to ping it
<frig> all other websites work fine
<frig> if anyone has any help to offer, i would be appreciative :)
<cheeseboy> FF?
<frig> firefox
<cheeseboy> Thunar: Failed to connect to the D-BUS session bus: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<cheeseboy> gnome-mount 0.6
<cheeseboy> how do i fix?
<cheeseboy> frig what happens if u put googles ip in FF?
<frig> ill try
<frig> hm, that works perfectly
<frig> why is it only doing this with google though?
<cheeseboy> frig what error u get for google.com?
<frig> just that it is taking too long to respond
<cheeseboy> what exactky are y typing in?
<cheeseboy> exactly u*
<frig> google.com or www.google.com
<cheeseboy> wat about http://www.google.com?
<frig> same result :/
<cheeseboy> can u search with the ip version of site?
<frig> yes i get search results
<cheeseboy> does it still say ip in url or it change to google?
<frig> it still has the IP
<cheeseboy> um
<cheeseboy> in FF prevrences under networking
<cheeseboy> is anything set?
<cheeseboy> or it say "direct connection to internet"
<frig> direct connection to the internet
<cheeseboy> theres some thing where u can only use sites ip i forget what
<frig> hm
<cheeseboy> try "googleing" it "P
<cheeseboy> :P
<frig> lol
<frig> thanks for the help
<cheeseboy> np
<frig> ill try installing opera and see if it is just firefox messing me up
<Daviey> frig: console - $ dig google.com ; pastebin it
<frig> k
<frig> how do i copy text from the terminal
<frig> oh nevermind
<frig> the pastebin is stuck "connecting to pagead2.googlesyndication.com" ironically
<frig> pasetbin page*
<Daviey> try a different pastebin
<Daviey> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<frig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1226/
<Daviey> frig: "host google.com" and "cat /etc/hosts" and "tracepath google.com"
<Daviey> actually, before you do that - what does "w3m google.com" show?
<frig> says its opening socket
<Daviey> give it a few moments
<frig> k
<Daviey> meh.. i'll need the other stuff
<frig> aye
<frig> pastebin it?
<Daviey> sure
<frig> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1227/  -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1228/  -  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1229/
<frig> the w3m google.com command returned "cant load google.com"
<frig> i wasnt sure how many times that tracepath command was going to return so i cut it off at 14, but it stopped at 31
<frig> and told me "too many hops: pmtu 1500" and "resume: pmtu 1500" . if thats important at all
<Daviey> seems like it's your router#
<frig> ohh
<frig> odd*
<Daviey> http://192.168.0.1 and try adding opendns
<frig> it was working perfectly when i had xp on it
<Daviey> https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu
<Daviey> I'm sure that will fix the issue, on your local machine
<frig> ok, ill try that, thanks
<frig_> thanks Daviey, that worked! :D
<serphet> I have an acer aspire 3000 and am trying to put xubuntu gutsy on it. After the first loading screen after cd boot, my screen turns to static.
<jack11> how do i install a .dmg file for mac?
<The-Kernel> no clue
<The-Kernel> !dmg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<The-Kernel> is it even possible?
<feliciano> why xubuntu doesnt have shipit??
<elopi1> due to lack of founding
<feliciano> sorry?
<elopi1> "Unfortunately, unlike the other Ubuntu derivatives, Xubuntu does not yet have free cds available for shipping due to lack of funding."
<Rynux91> hey
<Rynux91> I think I may be one of those guys who can make almost any "foolproof" system burst into flames...
<Rynux91> I need to overwrite my other version of Xubuntu on this computer...
<Rynux91> since I really messed up the upgrade
<Name141> Would the windows manager in Xubuntu work better for an old p2 450 ?
<Name141> Ubuntu ran worse than WindowsXP on crack
<Name141> (Gnome)
<Name141> With all the flippity floppity animations
<Name141> And God knows I can't stand KDE.
<The-Kernel> Name141 how much ram do you have? I've ran KDE fine on a Pentium CPU with 386 ram
<The-Kernel> but like crap on a P4 with 128 ram
<Name141> 320
<Name141> PC100
<Name141> Applications would take longer to run in Ubuntu also
<Name141> er, to open
<Name141> (Than in XP)
<Name141> Then when they opened, they ran fair, till you started getting IMs
<Name141> And changing windows
<Name141> minumizing windows
<Name141> switching
<Name141> etc
<The-Kernel> yeah, download the alternative install cd of xubuntu and use that
<The-Kernel> it'll install it fine
<Name141> Install wasn't the problem
<Name141> All the flippity floppity was
<Name141> I imagine
<Name141> Like the box going to smaler box, smaller box, smaller box, program finally closes
<Name141> or minumized
<Name141> I only have a VooDoo3 also.
<Name141> The-Kernel: why not just the original CD?
<The-Kernel> VooDoo3?
<Name141> The Video Card
<Name141> 3DFX VooDoo3
<Name141> 8MB
<The-Kernel> that's like...8 mb...no acceleration...
<The-Kernel> it has a hard time displaying CLI for crying out loud
<Name141> Blame gateway, I tried to switch to a nVidia card but it wouldn't fit.
<Name141> Back when nVidia first screwed us
<Name141> er took over
<Name141> And had the switch 3dfx to nVidia and get a discount
<The-Kernel> what do you have? PCI?
<Name141> AVG
<Rynux91> AVG?
<Name141> er
<The-Kernel> what?
<The-Kernel> AGP?
<Name141> Yeah
<Name141> But that's beside the point, isn't it?  I mean, the idea is to get off a lagged ass system.
<Name141> And all I heard was "you should use linux, it'd run better"
<Name141> And after Ubuntu, I have to disagree.
<The-Kernel> try fluxbuntu...
<The-Kernel> I have a hard time using Ubuntu on my systems
<The-Kernel> and they're pretty cutting edge
<Name141> My friend uses Fluxbox on his system, and he has p4
<The-Kernel> so...I have a core 2 duo and I use CLI
<TheSheep> Name141: well, you have to choose, either a good system or a system that will appeal to those users
<Rynux91> hmm
<TheSheep> Name141: ubuntu has gone the "for the masses" way
<Rynux91> I never heard of fluxbuntu :S
<Name141> Eh?  I liked Gnome/Ubuntu , but it just ran worse than an old mule.
<Name141> So I search for alernatives.
<Name141> Other than KDE
<TheSheep> Name141: Haiku :)
<Rynux91> there's plenty other ones out there...
<Name141> TheSheep: I don't speak jap lol
<Name141> The Fluxbox only has a RC release, and "sync in progress"
<TheSheep> Name141: http://haiku-os.org/
<Name141> I liked BeOS
<TheSheep> shame it's still not ready
<Tech-Mike> sup peeps, i tried using ndiswrapper 1.48 and during 'make' got a bunch of errors...?
<Tech-Mike> no suggestions?...is there a ndiswrapper included on the xubuntu cd?
<ukh> hm, at first sight, it appears I no longer can run Xubuntu on my old 128MB laptop (with 256MB cache).  It appears as though Xorg sucks up all memory.
<ukh> s/cache/swap/
<MatBoy> does someone have any idea how to set laptop-mode on AC on 100% CPU ? I had it working before on Feisty, but after thhe upgrade... I have a problem and can't get it working
<MatBoy> mhh, ok the problem is powernowd.... cpufreq does work better if you ask me, what is the advantage of powernowd ?
<K3rl0u4rn> hi people, I got xubuntu 7.10 last week, installed it and noticed something weird yesterday
<K3rl0u4rn> I would actually like someone to confirm or not
<K3rl0u4rn> here is what happens,
<K3rl0u4rn> when I log out form XFCE, I get back to GDM
<K3rl0u4rn> then I press CTRL + ALT + Backspace so to restart X server
<K3rl0u4rn> weird thing is X restarts with XFCE and my old closed session, not GDM
<K3rl0u4rn> it looks like a severe security issue
<TheSheep> K3rl0u4rn: maybe you enabled autologin in gdm?
<K3rl0u4rn> I did not
<TheSheep> K3rl0u4rn: check if it's enabled
<K3rl0u4rn> unfortunatly, I found no one to test this at #ubuntu yesterday, I guess they were thinking about a joke or something
<K3rl0u4rn> TheSheep: I will as soon as I am at home, however, I actually got to login once after boot
<MatBoy> K3rl0u4rn, they are not serious there if you ask me, but what you say is something I have seen on Debian before I thought
<MatBoy> TheSheep, do you know why powernowd is prefered by cpufeqd in *ubuntu ?
<TheSheep> MatBoy: no
<MatBoy> TheSheep, ok :)
<MatBoy> everything well for the rest ?
<K3rl0u4rn> TheSheep: I tested what I said in vmware, and GDM gets back correctly. I truly don't remind having activated an auto login at home, but I will check this for sure !
<MatBoy> wow, Gutsy is so much faster
<vsouzajunior> hello!
<K3rl0u4rn> MatBoy: how is it ?
<MatBoy> K3rl0u4rn, Gutsy ?
<vsouzajunior> I'm trying to update to Xubuntu 7.10, but the updating stopped. Could anyone give me a help?
<K3rl0u4rn> MatBoy: I meant how can it be so faster ?
<vsouzajunior> It is asking for the jobs to be restarted to update the PAM libraries.
<MatBoy> K3rl0u4rn, I heard the GDM is different or something like it
<TheSheep> vsouzajunior: just press ok
<K3rl0u4rn> MatBoy: how is GDM involved with speed ?
<vsouzajunior> thanks, TheSheep
<vsouzajunior> Now it is going ahead.
<MatBoy> K3rl0u4rn, check the logs from yesterday, someone told it there
<K3rl0u4rn> MatBoy: where do I get the logs ?
<MatBoy> K3rl0u4rn, no, the thememanger is faster
<MatBoy> that's what it could be
<MatBoy> okt 22 12:01:54 <Einsidler>	off the top of my head i'd say that might be due to xubuntu gutsy's faster theme engine
<MatBoy> in your IRC program ;)
<MatBoy> weird is that in Gutsy KRDC does not full size over the toppanelbar anymore with fullscreen
<vinze> MatBoy, I have the same issue with VirtualBox on Feisty
<TheSheep> MatBoy: what's krdc?
<MatBoy> vinze, ok, weird, I had it before, but it was solved in some way... the nice part of krdc is that I still can use the cube when I'm in the rdp session, I can't using the Terminal Server Client
<MatBoy> TheSheep, RDP thingie
<MatBoy> vinze, is Virtual Box nicer ?
<vinze> When I need VirtualBox to be fullscreen I mostly set the top panel to autohide temporarily, but obviously that's just a dirty workaround
<vinze> MatBoy, I don't know what krdc is, it's just that fullscreen didn't work with VirtualBox too ;-)
<MatBoy> vinze, hehe, ok :)
<MatBoy> let's sew someone because of it
<TheSheep> alt+f11 ?
<vinze> :P
<MatBoy> TheSheep, no :)
<MatBoy> brb /me is going to get some food at the shop
 * MatBoy will wait some time
<qwerkus> Hello everyone
<vinze> Hi
<qwerkus> one question: where can you enable again some ttys under gutsy ?
<qwerkus> (i just love my console :) )
<thingummywut> uhh... i know how to get my screen working now
<thingummywut> previously the bottom didn't fit to monitor area
<vinze> thingummywut, cool!
<thingummywut> but the way it works ain't a good one
<vinze> Ow...
<thingummywut> every time i start up, i must manually reconfigure xorg.conf, boot xorg, and switch monitor styles from the settings
<thingummywut> then it works
<thingummywut> how could i prevent xorg.conf reconfiguring itself during reboots?
<thingummywut> i have no idea why it works when i switch 1280x1024@75Hz to 1280x1024@60Hz or vice versa
<thingummywut> but it does
<excalibas> hello, yesyerday i had sound, today i have no sound, i have nod done nothing (exept for updates) i dont know what to do, can someone help please?
<excalibas> in alsamixer everything is ok...
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<excalibas> no help?
<vinze> excalibas, I have no idea how to :(
<excalibas> ups, my mistake, i hadd headphones connected :|    very sorry to bother, ( i feel ashamed...)
<vinze> Haha, np :)
<curi0> Alright, I have a USB Hard Drive which I can boot from, however, there are already partitions and data on the drive. Should I use partition magic to resize and create 4 partitions: partition 1 for FAT16 syslinux, ubuntu gutsy.iso, vm file, and init file; partition 2 unallocated for ext3; partition 3 unallocated for swap? Can't forget to mention that I'm dual booting XP and Vista with EASY BCD.
<thingummywut> xorg.conf still keeps reconfigurating itself
<thingummywut> i must get it to keep the settings i wrote ;<
<vinze> thingummywut, have you tried finding a solution on the internet? It could very well be that someone has already encountered and solved this problem
<thingummywut> i've tried, but i just might continue that then
<MatBoy> vinze, did you found a way to solve the problem with the full screen yet ?
<vinze> MatBoy, no
<vinze> MatBoy, but I haven't really looked at a solution because I don't use VirtualBox that often
<MatBoy> vinze, ok
<MatBoy> vinze, should it be a xfce problem ?
<vinze> MatBoy, I guess so (xfce4-panel)
<vinze> But it's still odd that it's only the top panel
<MatBoy> vinze, let me ask there
<vinze> K
<MatBoy> yeah indeed
<MatBoy> vinze, btw, get a better provider ;) :P
<vinze> ?
<vinze> Oh, XS4All you mean :P
 * vinze didn't choose that
<MatBoy> vinze, hehe
<MatBoy> vinze, you only advised :P
<vinze> Not even that :P
<MatBoy> vinze, hehe :)
<MatBoy> what are you doing there ?
<MatBoy> if i may ask
<vinze> You mean at the computer?
<MatBoy> no, at your work I suppose ?
<vinze> No at home (but I am working ;-)
<MatBoy> hehe, me too at home
<MatBoy> I always work at home
<MatBoy> :D
 * vinze looks up the English word for bijbaantje
<vinze> Too bad, can't find it, ah well, you get the point ;-)
<MatBoy> vinze, yeah I get it
<MatBoy> you have vacation ?
<vinze> Yeah
<MatBoy> damn you bastard
<vinze> :)
<MatBoy> how come ?
<vinze> I'm still in high school ;-)
<vinze> Btw, /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<MatBoy> I'm already there
<vinze> :)
<MatBoy> I see something blue there :) see you there
<thingummywut> uhh... i deleted the files xorg.conf.1 - xorg.conf.13
<thingummywut> and only xorg.conf was left
<thingummywut> what were those files i deleted?
 * vinze guesses backups
<thingummywut> some kind of back-ups?
<thingummywut> but it seems xorg used the xorg.conf.13 as a confid file :o
<MatBoy> vinze, backups ? I only know Push Ups
<thingummywut> i hope it now only uses xorg.conf and it stays as it is
<vinze> twas just a wild guess :)
<thingummywut> gtg anyway ->
<MatBoy> thingummywut, just reinstall xorg
<vinze> Bye thingummywut
<thingummywut> MatBoy, the problem was only greater when it was freshly installed
<thingummywut> bye
<MatBoy> huh ?
<thingummywut> my screen was messed up. part of the bottom was outside my monitor
<thingummywut> now i got it working, but don't know why it worked what i did
<thingummywut> i configured it so that it had 2 1280x1024 modes, with 75 Hz and 60 Hz
<thingummywut> then if i boot it as 75 Hz and switch to 60 Hz it works fine
<thingummywut> now i really got to go ->
<vinze> Bye :)
<hollunder> hi, I have a small Thunar question: I've set up my mices side buttons to alt + arrowkey so I can use it for going back and forth. It works in firefox, but not in Thunar wheres alt + arrowkey on the keyboard works as intended.
<hollunder> I had this problem in gnome as well, it may be an imwheel problem
<nanonyme> anyone else having networkmanager take 100% cpu?
<Knightlust> hmm, not me
<vinze> Me neither
<nanonyme> i'm having a ppc cpu though so it might be something's just borked with the binary
<nanonyme> sigh, i wish i knew some ppc xubuntu user. would be easier to compare the stuff
<K3rl0u4rn> i got a couple of applications complaining about not finding /usr/bin/esd, do someone know if I should just ignore it or install a specific package ?
<vinze> K3rl0u4rn, if you miss something, you could try installing pulseaudio-esound-compat or pulseaudio-esound-compat
<vinze> Ehm, esound is the second one :P
<vinze> (Stupid clipboard ;-)
<K3rl0u4rn> is it something similar to arts ?
<vinze> Don't know
<vinze> I just know that when I enter "esd" in a terminal these packages are suggested
<K3rl0u4rn> ok, i gonna try, thanks
<DavidTangye> Hi all. Has anyone 'converted' a Ubuntu installation to Xubuntu?
<vinze> DavidTangye, you can have both installed :)
<DavidTangye> Hi Vinze. Yes I have 'both' at present... Its Ubuntu, with the Xubuntu desktop. I want to make it an Xubuntu installation, so I can upgrade it from Xubuntu Feisty to Gutsy.
<vinze> Why can't you upgrade it with both installed?
<DavidTangye> ... Does that make sense?
<DavidTangye> I can.
<vinze> But...?
<DavidTangye> ..But I want to effectively turn it into an Xubuntu install. I am afraid that the Ubuntu upgrade might reapply Ubuntu desktop stuff.
<vinze> OK, wait a sec
<DavidTangye> .. ie stuff up my Xubuntu setup
<DavidTangye> I dont really need Gnome stuff, except maybe 1 or 2 gtk-based apps -might- prove handy.
<vinze> DavidTangye, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce.php
<DavidTangye> thanks. I shall check that out
<DavidTangye> This is a 900mHz laptop, and its certainly running better with Xubuntu, about as quick as Puppy linux.
<vinze> Nice :)
<DavidTangye> brb. Shall check your link out.
<vinze> I'm off running, bye
<vinze> Good luck :)
<DavidTangye> Ta. Hey that url is great Ta.
<vinze> :)
<vinze> Bye
<DavidTangye> Funnily enuff, many of the packages are removed already .. by me.
<Michae1> hello
<Michae1> does anyone know how I can tell which wireless chipset I have?  It works fine but I would like to know the chipset.
<TheSheep> Michae1: try 'lspci'
<Michae1> that listed nothing particular so I found a command called dmesg which seems to have listed it after lots of scroller-coaster
<Michae1> thanks though :)
<Joakim> Hey. I want to upgrade my wine to 0.9.47 from winehq.org, but if I try to apt-get install wine -c=/etc/apt/.../winehq.list then it says that: E: Syntax error /etc/apt/sources.list.d/winehq.list:5: Extra junk at end of file. What is the problem. I opened that file with gvim, but everything seemed to be normal.
<rij1> how do I connect to a samba network from xubuntu?
<wbadger> rijl?
<wbadger> rij1,
<rij1> how i connect to a windows share
<wbadger> sudo mount -t smbfs //compname/folder /mount/points
<wbadger> this is how I use it
<rij1> ty
<vistakiller> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=887&num=1
<Joakim> I use smbmount from smbfs package
<emdash> okay
<emdash> i don't _really_ have to restart to disable fglrx, do I?
<emdash> shouldn't it be enough to kill x?
<K3rl0u4rn> hey people, I would like to change GDM buddy icon, how do I do that ?
<emdash> ah yeah
<emdash> that's all i had to do
<emdash> come on guys
<emdash> restarting to disable a kernel driver is so _WINDOWS_
<hirou> can somebody help me please? :)
<hirou> help
<hirou> :S
<vonck7_> hirou: what's the problem? , just post the problem, and someone will probably reply even if the reply is 2 hours later.
<vonck7_> ahh, he already left
<thingummywut> my xubuntu just totally froze. couldn't even move the mouse cursor. could this have been because of lack of memory?
<KlrSpz> anyone know how to set your default screensaver daemon?
<fifafrazer> Noob question: Can anyone tell me how the ubuntu repos work... If one of the packages in the gutsy repo is coming in a new stable release, it wont be but into the gutsy repos? So all repo-updates are only security fixes?
<KlrSpz> or bug fixes
<KlrSpz> new packages or renaming of packages and dependancies are usually pushed to the next release afaik
<slow-motion> hallo
<fifafrazer> But how does the developers distinct between new features and bugfixes...
<fifafrazer> The gutsy package of Audacious is incredibly buggy... Please don't remove xmms from the repos! :D
<thingummywut> anyone else have/had problems with sound?
<thingummywut> mine just disappeared. MIDI still works, but i can't adjust the volume from sound control
<martin_> Im trying to run Xubuntu on an old laptop with VIA S3G Unichrome graphics but. I have installed Xubuntu but i cant boot untill i have installed the proper graphics drivers. I can only boot up in text mode but how do i install the openchrome drivers???? Cant find any information anywhere! Any ideas?
<The-Kernel> !openchrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openchrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<martin_> There is a package called xserver-xorg-video-openchrome and its in the repositoris when i search from my ubuntu machine but not when I try to install it in xubuntu on my laptop..
<The-Kernel> !info openchrome
<ubotu> Package openchrome does not exist in gutsy
<The-Kernel> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-openchrome: X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 380 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<The-Kernel> martin_ did you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<The-Kernel> ok so martin_ you have to enable the universe line in the source.list file
<The-Kernel> you can do this by doing the following: sudo nano /etc/apt/source.list --> uncomment the lines that have multiverse and universe in them ----> save -----> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<martin_> The-Kernel: I have enabled both multiverse and universe, ive ran apt-get update but not the "upgrade"
<brick_> hi. is there a good program for transfering files to cellphones in linux? when i connect my Sony Ericsson p1i using usb cable and "file transfermode" the mem card in the phone gets mounted, but filetransfer to the phone hangs.. to transfer 40-50mb can take as long as 30 mins, and even then only half is probobly transferd,, if i try to unmount the device i get the msg thtat there are files waiting for transfer to that device and that i should not
<brick_> disconnect, even though the "copy" window is closed .
<The-Kernel> run the upgrade, also which release do you have?
<martin_> i installed the latest version xubuntu 7.10
<eccheneso> hi!!
<eccheneso> italian here???
<The-Kernel> martin_ well run upgrade and then sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome
<martin_> ok, ill do. So the upgrade command does what? does it upgrade to the latest release or what?
<The-Kernel> it makes sure everything already installed is up to date, and it also fixes problems sometimes
<The-Kernel> ok bbl
<eccheneso> i have a dlink g630 wireless pcmcia card...how can i configure a wifi network (wpa key)?
<eccheneso> (sorry for my english
<martin_> The-Kernel: ok its upgrading now, the thing is that when i searched for the package "xserver-xorg-video-openchrome" with the apt-cahce search command it told me that the package wasen even in the repos?
<martin_> The-Kernel: It still says that the package does not exist even after the updrade and another update and reboot.. One thig that i noticed though was that when i update the repos the system refers to them as the dapper repos and on my other machines as the gutsy repos, perhaps thats the difference?
<martin_> is there anywhere i can paste a picture on the web temporariarly?
<martin_> This is what my screen looks like when i try to boot up: http://www.margus.se/pic/screen.jpg
<martin_> The-Kernel: I had the same graphics problem during installation but during installation i could fix it with the vga=771 argument, why dosent it work when booting the system fro real? cant i just use the same vga=771 thing when booting from the harddrive?
<martin_> Hmm, i managed to get the spash screen working by entering the vga=771 argument into the grub menu.lst but xserver still wont start wothout the openchrome drivers which i cant find..
<Pumpernickel> !info xserver-xorg-video-openchrome | martin_
<ubotu> martin_: xserver-xorg-video-openchrome: X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.6+svn357-0ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 118 kB, installed size 380 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<alchemist_> Hi - I'm doing an in-place dist upgrade from 7.04 to 7.10 - my screensaver kicked in during the process - and now I cannot log back into that X session - logging into a different X session it seems the xfce screensaver plugin was zapped by the update - am I safe to just re-start - is there anyway of checking how far into update the process it got?
<The-Kernel> martin_ can you pastebin your source.list?
<SatanGolga> How do i remove bcm43xx-fwcutter when it's "1 not fully installed or removed" ? it keeps popping up in the end each time I run apt-get install something
<The-Kernel> SatanGolga apt-get remove bcm43xx-fwcutter
<SatanGolga> thank you :)
<slow-motion> n8
<nikolam> Ok. Thats it
<nikolam> How do I disable or destroy or something this Thunar
<nikolam> it is blocking and use 100% cpu even now on 7.10
<nikolam> Aargh
<TheSheep> ps x | grep thunar
<TheSheep> see the PID
<TheSheep> and then kill PID
<TheSheep> or kill -9 PID
<TheSheep> hmm...
<TheSheep> alternativelly, just killall thunar
<TheSheep> and don't forget to report a bug
<gerro> what does this mean "# United States (DVD) (Not synced yet)" was trying to show my friend how to download gutsy
<TheSheep> gerro: I believe that United States is a country somewhere in Northern America, DVD is a Digital Video Disk, and "synced" is a shortcut for 'synchronized'
<nikolam> gerro: I think it is safe to download
<gerro> does it mean its not up to date or something? why does it say dvd though isn't that same image?
<nikolam> (beacouse someone on the mirror put images under /DVD/ dir somewhere?) :)
<nikolam> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/
<nikolam> I want to use Dvd .iso without meeding to burn it
<nikolam> I manage to loop mount it in /media/vcd
<nikolam> How to make it vivible in synaptic/update?
<gerro> use it for what purposes?
<nikolam> To add it with file:// in sources.list?
<gerro> ohh okay
<nikolam> To be able to install packages with no need to download
<gerro> look up program called gmount if you want a gui for it
<nikolam> That would be great :)
<nikolam> Thanks
<gerro> don't know about exact commands though if you want it permanently added
<nikolam> I know sudo mkdir /media/vcd
<nikolam> and puting it in /etc/fstab :)
<gerro> can your drive read dvds?
<nikolam> i gill do gmount
<nikolam> yup
<gerro> it should auto mount it then you just cd /media/drive and dpkg -i *.deb or something
<graelb>  Why would i be getting wrong fs type errors when trying to mount a windows share with -t cifs?
<nikolam> maybe I write it one day :)
<gerro> graelb: are you using samba or nfs?
<gerro> graelb: isn't cifs for macs?
<nikolam> i think windows share is samba-related..
<graelb> well
<graelb> ok, even if i use -t smbfs, it still gives me the same error
<graelb> i think i remember someone telling me smbfs is deprecated in 7.10, so to use cifs
<gerro> perhaps you forgot to umount it
<gerro> what you mean by deprecated?
<graelb> not supported anymore
<graelb> at least... that's one definition of it
<graelb> lol
<nikolam> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gerro> yeah cifs is like legacy stuff or for other OS file sharing
<gerro> or its one of those integrated options, I remember reading about it
<graelb> so it should be mount -t smbfs -o username=whalksad,password=asodijads //hostname/share /whereveriwanttomountit
<graelb> right?
<graelb> with a sudo in front of it all
<gerro> omg I'm in your share dude
<graelb> heh
<gerro> can I dl some dat pr0n and oldies music?
<graelb> nosir!
<gerro> :P
<graelb> there's a file i had to edit to make it work before, i had to add cifs to something irrc
<gerro> what does irrc mean people always saying that
<graelb> if i recall correctly
<gerro> I thought it was like... web 2.0 irc or something
<graelb> yeah no
<nikolam> Hehe I found easy-mount way> gmountiso :)
<gerro> yeah isn't that what I told you
<nikolam> thanks
<gerro> I just call it gmount
<nikolam> gmountiso is the name of package
<nikolam> ok
<gerro> it does .img files too right?
<gerro> but it best just to convert those over anyway so doesn't matter either way
<gerro> ThePub: sup
<nikolam> i dont know about .img
<nikolam> But why not, I thing everything works with mount -o loop anyway
<nikolam> Oh no, it is downloading from Net again.
<nikolam> Even with dvd with file:// in apt.sources
#xubuntu 2007-10-24
<martin_> ok, i have just installed xubuntu 7.10 and installation works just fine but when i try to boot the system i first see the spashscreen and the progressbar and everything looks fine until it hangs just after "running local start scripts" anyone recognice this?? any ideas?
<martin_> also, when i boot up in recoverymode i get now network connection, hast worked great before with earlyer distros...
<th3man> hello
<th3man> why does my titlebar disappear after installing compiz?
<th3man> has anyone else have that problem?
<neozen> sorry... just joined
<neozen> which problem is this?
<brokensambot> Hi, is there a fast user type switching mech in Xubuntu 7.10?
<brokensambot> gnomefreak just joined Xubuntu, irony :)
<gnomefreak> brokensambot: im always here
<brokensambot> xfcefreak?
<gnomefreak> im just checking in to see if i can poush package. i used to be that nick as well as other freak nicks but got rid of alot of them
<brokensambot> Nice
<gnomefreak> i sign packages use gnomefreak as nicks for Lp wiki and such so i use this most of time
<brokensambot> You don't know of a fast user switching alt for Xubuntu do you?
<brokensambot> Fast user switching works so nice on my main box I must have it for my server ;)
<gnomefreak> brokensambot: if there isnt one you an use gnomes iirc you have to use the gnome-applet think for xfce
<gnomefreak> i dont think xubuntu added one
<yotux> can can anyone assist in getting network card to work?
<gnomefreak> yotux: sorry thats too much thinking at this time a night for me or i would love to
<yotux> its weird it sees my card list my card but the card doesn't pull an IP thankz for the reply though
<yotux> gnomefreak 1000mb card recommendation?
<gnomefreak> dont know ask me in morning i am not much help tonight i had to take painkillers
<gnomefreak> i do need a smoke brb
<yotux> ok thankz
<ICXCNIKA> Does Xubuntu utilize ShipIt? I would download the iso file and put it to a disk, but unfortunately I don't have a cd burner.
<gnomefreak> ICXCNIKA: not yet afaik
<ICXCNIKA> oh
<user1> can someone help gnome-mount doesnt work
<user1> gnome-umount is broke too
<user1> please???
<Rynux91> I'm starting to think my computer is too old for Xubuntu 7.10
<Rynux91> or my computer is running a practical exam on me...
<Rynux91> So far, the problems I've had are, Terminal Crashes X Server, Broken Packages, Unable to update using update manager and unable to fix using Synaptic
<niuq> hi, i'm having problems installing xubuntu
<niuq> while the installation is in process, a message appears
<niuq> (297.799458) out of memory: kill process 3512 (localedef score 542 or a child)
<Rynux91> any active members here?
<frig_> during the ubuntu loading screen, is the screen set to an 800x600 display mode?
<sve1> hey all
<jrsims> Is there a way to get xubuntu to redetect my display settings like it did during install?
<jrsims> I tried to use a second display, and that failed. So now I am stuck in low graphics mode.
<jrsims> No way back
<jrsims> bad bad bad
<jrsims> bad form
<jrsims> Oh, and every time I log out and back in, the fonts get smaller each time
<giulio> Hello, what can i do to autoload snd-sb16 modules at every boot? Adding snd-sb16 in /etc/modules is ok? Tya
<fbn> hi, where can I configure laptop power savings (suspend after XX minutes of inactivity and so on) on xubuntu?
<fbn> on ubuntu there was a app in system menu called energieverwaltung (sorry don't know the english word)
<rzimek78> hello, I'm a newbe in Xfce. I've installed samba, but how in Xubuntu search for local computers in local net?
<TheSheep> rzimek78: if you want a gui tool for that, pyneighbourhood does that
<rzimek78> ok, :)
<rzimek78> but there's a problem, because I can't even look into the folder that I share in pyNeighborhood - "Failed to mount" :( why is it? Samba is configured good
<TheSheep> rzimek78: I'm not sure, but I think that pyneighbourhood is using smbfs to mount the shares with fuse
<TheSheep> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheSheep> hmm...
<nikolam> Hello
<nikolam> Does anyode here uses Xubuntu 7.10 64-bit and have one of ATI graphics cards and uses FGLRX driver?
<nikolam> Could you please tell me, if you CAN start Open Office?
<fbn> hi, is there any laptop power management in xubuntu?
<nikolam> There were before on 7.04 in screen saver settings. (screen etc) Now on 7.10 I don`t know.
<McLOVIN> hi
<AlexC> hello
<AlexC> lol, McLOVIN
<AlexC> that was a crazy movie
<McLOVIN> yes ^^
<McLOVIN> i want to test the xubuntu live cd but after the blue-grey progress bar my monitor says "out of range"
<nikolam> Try alternate install, or try passing vga  mode during boot
<McLOVIN> i tried it with the safe graphic mode but the same thing happened
<nikolam> Didi you try F4 - select graphics mode?
<nikolam> What monitor do you use?
<alzamon> I have a problem with my sound quality when playing movies with mplayer and when playing mp3's with cmus. The quality used to be good, but it seems that when fumbling around with codecs and different video/audio players I have messed things up. The sound card is Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI] and I'm using ALSA.
<alzamon> It sounds almost like when the speakers can't handle the volume.
<nikolam> alzamon: You already know what it is.
<nikolam> I would try to reinstall those restricted codecs from add/remove applications
<McLOVIN> i use a normal lcd tft monitor
<McLOVIN> and with the F4 selection i only tried the vga mode and the 1024*768 32bit mode
<McLOVIN> maybe it's because of my graphics card?
<nikolam> McLOVIN: And what graphics card
<McLOVIN> nvidia geforce 7600 gs
<nikolam> McLOVIN: Did you try to set lower resolution with F4?
<McLOVIN> no just the high one and the standard vga mode
<nikolam> Maybe this would help as boot option?
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution?highlight=%20getty%20#12332751586536761693
<nikolam> but it seem to me its the same as F4
<McLOVIN> i will try out the other resolutions a bit later
<McLOVIN> thx for you help
<nikolam> ok pn
<alzamon> niko: Sorry but I didn't quite understand. You would reinstall the codecs packages that I was messing with earlyer?
<qwerkus> Hello all
<qwerkus> did someone managed to get the framebuffer console working under gutsy ?
<netdur> minimal req. to run xubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> qwerkus: are you referring to the vga= options bugs?
<tonyyarusso> netdur: 64 MB RAM, 1.5 GB HDD, 300 MHz CPU is what I'd guess off the top of my head, but 128 / 3 / 700 would be lots more comfortable
<netdur> 128 RAM 4 GB 333 MHz ?
<netdur> tonyyarusso: good specs?
<tonyyarusso> netdur: probably good enough at least.
<netdur> tonyyarusso: thanks
<qwerkus> tonyyarusso: yes
<tonyyarusso> qwerkus: in that case, no, but I'm also waiting
<qwerkus> :(
<qwerkus> any other way to get a fbconsole ?
<tonyyarusso> no idea
<qwerkus> k
<qwerkus> let's wait
<pfein> I upgraded to gutsy, and now I get two nm-applets... any idea?
<keitherz> help
<keitherz> hello?
<keitherz_> nikolam
<keitherz_> where are the ppl here
<nikolam> here here
<nikolam> :)
<GodOfWalmart> Does anyone know what package I need to install to get the xenv program to test input from buttons to the x server?
<GodOfWalmart> anyone?
<feodor24> off blast
<feodor24> hi all, guys
<feodor24> I've got some strange problem with nvidia driver and need your help
<feodor24> there's a 1.0-9631 NVIDIA driver installed on my Xubuntu right from the box but when benchmarking using Q3 I have only 32 FPS on Linux versus 48 FPS on Windows
<feodor24> i mean that graphic acceleration works but it's so slo-o-o-owly when compirising with Win
<feodor24> is it ok?
<feodor24> glxgears works too but it gain only 800 FPS
<GodOfWalmart> Does anyone know what package I need to install to get the xenv program to test input from buttons to the x server?
<feodor24> I don't  know, unfortunatly
<feodor24> GodOf, maybe u can help me? are u experienced user?
<feodor24> I just dunno what to do - NVIDIA driver seems to be working ok but it's very slowly
<GodOfWalmart> have you ran a top?
<GodOfWalmart> see what's using your CPU?
<feodor24> GodOf, u know, I'm absulotely shure that when render, my GPU using NVIDIA accelerated driver... but I just cannot understand why it is so slowly
<feodor24> what's the top?
<feodor24> oh, i see...
<feodor24> just a minute..
<feodor24> GodOf, so what proccess should eb listed in top to let me know it's ok?
<sve1> hey, my comp freezes as soon as the login screen loads.  it's happened with other distros, but I don't know why
<GodOfWalmart> sve1, freezes hard?
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, should be the programs you are running
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, someone on the forums reported mplayer running with two instances after an update and it was killing the CPU
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, kill beagle and desktop search if you don't use them
<sve1> Godof: yes.  the screen glitches and I can't use my mouse or keyboard.
<GodOfWalmart> sve1, kill the xserver and check the logs, see what's causing it to crash. It might be something in your xorg.conf
<feodor24> GodOf, no, it's ok with cpu and memory... everything's OK and other programs run well... only 3D seems to work so shitty
<sve1>  Ok, I'll check that now
<feodor24> GodOf, actually I'm a total noob in IRC :) tell me plz how can u make somebody from the room to know that u're addressing ur message to him/her?
<feodor24> GodOf, i mean is there any way to address ur msg instead of typing ur reciever's nick firstly?
<GodOfWalmart> type my full name
<GodOfWalmart> or type part of it and hit tab
<GodOfWalmart> it should fill the rest of it out
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24,
<GodOfWalmart> see?
<GodOfWalmart> fed, no?
<GodOfWalmart> Did you update your drivers?
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: cool :)_ it works :) thanks alot
<GodOfWalmart> np
<GodOfWalmart> glad to help
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: 1.0-9631 NVIDIA driver was just out-of-the box
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: actually I was very surprised by this fact
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, give me the output from the command uname -r
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, yeah, it's nativly supported now
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: 2.6.20-15-generic
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, you've not updated have you?
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: by the way, does GPL driver suck in comparison with NVIDIA's prop. driver?
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: no, coz 9631 is the last driver's version my GPU's able to support
<sve1> GodOfWalmart: where is xorg.conf?
<feodor24> sve1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<feodor24> sve1, but make a reserver copy firstly!:)
<feodor24> reserv i mean
<GodOfWalmart> yes!
<GodOfWalmart> sve1, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<GodOfWalmart> feodor24, what do you mean by that? it should be what your GPU supports, rather what the kernel supports
<sve1> feodor24: ty.,
<feodor24> GodOfWalmart: i have GeForce 4 440 MX card. It's old and so it's ablt to support only "Legacy" drivers. Last legacy driver is 1.0-9631
<GodOfWalmart> I have to go, sorry
<feodor24> ok, bye and thank u for ur help
<GodOfWalmart> the legacy drivers are still supported in newer kernels I'm pretty sure
<feodor24> ok, i'll go to ubuntu channel instead of sleeping xubuntu one and ask those guys about it
<Gabriella> Can someone help me with a simple problem?
<Gabriella> I accidentally removed my top and bottom task bars
<Gabriella> Any idea how I can get them back
<TheSheep> Gabriella: press alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<Gabriella> Haha!
<Gabriella> I thank you good sir
<nikolam> Hey, hello
<nikolam> Does anyone use 64-bit xubuntu 7.10
<nikolam> and fglrx ATI graphics driver?
<nikolam> I need someone to confirm bug regarding OpenOffice with fglrx
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org-amd64/+bug/155372
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155372 in openoffice.org "Open Office does not start when using fglrx ATI driver." [Unknown,Confirmed]
<tax0n> hi folks
<tax0n> any xubuntu website admin around?
<nikolam> What`s wrong? (I am just user like you)
<tax0n> unless your admin on the xubuntu site you probably can't help
<tax0n> one of the mirror links on the main page points to spam
<nikolam> Which one?
<nikolam> http://xubuntu.uberhax.org/releases/6.06.1/release.1/
<nikolam> Is this one?
<fairway> hi all
<fairway> what dvd player is recommended in xubuntu?
<wbadger> I like vlc
<fairway> how to install?
<wbadger> sudo apt-get install vlc
<wbadger> or in synaptic
<fairway> k thx
<neozen> ....ok
<neozen> just installed gutsy
<neozen> correction... upgraded to gutsy from feisty
<neozen> ...having some font issues
<neozen> mainly in eclipse...
<neozen> which was installed using a zip from eclipse.org NOT the repositories
<neozen> font sizes in iteditor are huge and bold.....
<neozen> *its editor
<wbadger> I think you should change a preference in eclipse
<neozen> I completely whacked out eclipse's preference folder (.mozilla/eclipse)
<neozen> ...no change
<neozen> :(
 * neozen finally finds eclipses default settings and kicks them...
<graelb> Hi, Is there any reason you can think of that would make my TTY's not be visible?
<zoredache> eh?
<zoredache> what do you mean not visible?
<zoredache> are you saying the device node doesn't exist in /dev or something else?
<graelb> when i go Ctrl+alt+F2, i get a black screen
<graelb> which then cycles througth a bunch of colors
<graelb> I'm on gutsy btw
<graelb> I found a bug report *looking through it*
<zoredache> wow, that sounds unusual...
<metsika> salut :)
<metsika> Quand aurat on droit a xubuntu avec gusty gibbon ? :o
<graelb> here's the report btw
<graelb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129910 in linux-source-2.6.22 "tty[1-6] are active but display nothing in Gutsy" [Undecided,New]
<metsika> and why?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> each time i try to run gutsy livecd i get to the progress bar and then it exits to "busybox" wtf?!
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: usually this means a bad burn or a bad download
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: sometimes it might be just the cd drive unable to read the cd
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep i burned it twise/ bad download? sure? i'm downloading dapper for test
<TheSheep> !md5 | Ben_Cs
<ubotu> Ben_Cs: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben_Cs> TheSheep: verifying from menu there brings me to busybox aswell
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: verufy the iso you downloaded
<TheSheep> verify
<h3sp4wn> There is an option on the boot menu to check the disk use that
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: there is md5 checksum availbale where you got it
<TheSheep> h3sp4wn: he just said it gives him busybox too :(
<Ben_Cs> but i can't get to kernel at all
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: do it on the computer on which you downloaded and burned the cd
<Ben_Cs> k
<h3sp4wn> TheSheep: Interesting I never needed to use that (just knew of its existance)
<Ben_Cs> the winxp sees the cd as blank cd. so i can't access what i need to run checksum on it
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: it shouldn't be seen as blank
<Ben_Cs> but it is
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: besides, you are supposed o check the iso you donwlaoded, not the cd
<Ben_Cs> i deleted the iso
<Ben_Cs> nevermind wil try dapper
<TheSheep> ah, then there is no use checking, just redownload :)
<Ben_Cs> desided to redownload gutsy cause dapper has old version of eclipse
<topyli> i installed xubuntu last night on my old desktop. nice enough
<topyli> however, it uses the system beep quite liberally. how do i turn it off?
<TheSheep> topyli: when does it beep?
<topyli> TheSheep: for example when i press backspace the beginning of a line
<topyli> in terminal, or an text entry box
<topyli> maybe it think it's an error. "you can't go back!" :)
<TheSheep> you can disable the beeps in the terminal
<evil_tech> has anyone gotten compiz working?
<TheSheep> !compiz | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TheSheep> topyli: in ~/.config/Terminal/terminalrc
<topyli> TheSheep: thanks :)
<topyli> the pidgin text entry box still beeps though
<topyli> actually, pidgin is the only one beeping on the desktop. the consoles beep too. i'll figure them out
<topyli> all in all, i find xfce quite sexy: http://i22.tinypic.com/n4gsbk.png
<topyli> (normally i'm a die-hard gnome fellow)
<jerbear> does anyone use nx with xfce?
<zoredache> one of my coworkers does...
<neur2> hello
<neur2> bye
<runokiab> hi
<runokiab> after updating to 7.10 I cannot get the mixer button added to the xfce-panel
<runokiab> is that a known bug? is there a workaround?
<runokiab> ah ok https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-mixer/+bug/144142
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 144142 in xfce4-panel "if i try to add the xfce4-mixer-plugin it does not show up in the panel (dup-of: 90261)" [Undecided,New]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 90261 in xfce4-mixer "Volume Control plugin can't be added to xfce4-panel" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<runokiab> that's really annoying for my using habits
<evil_tech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<machaddock> something is messed up with my home folder icon in the top panel. Can you help me fix it?
<machaddock> anyone?
<machaddock> god damn it there is never anyone active on this channel
<zoredache> there are people tht are active... just not necesarly knowledgable
<zoredache> as for the 'home' icon in the top panel right click on it and hit properties...
<zoredache> when I look at mine I see that the icon is 'user-home.png'
<Adriaan_> Hey people
<zoredache> hello
<Adriaan_> So the Gibbons are out... I read Ubuntu has a lot of bugs and stuff, but how about Xubuntu 7.10?
<Adriaan_> I'd like to know it before I download it
<Adriaan_> :)
<evil_tech> i suppose it would depend on what you are doing
<Adriaan_> what do you mean?
<zoredache> the system is useable on my computer.  There is a issue I am having with libpam_mount.  But I am not convinced it isn't something I have done to myself
<evil_tech> i am using it just for email word processing movie watching etc and ive ran into no bugs yet
<evil_tech> but if you need more advance things just judging for traffic there may be bugs that could cause you problems
<evil_tech> upgrading seems to break some things
<Adriaan_> I'm going to download the install CD and reconfigure the whole system
<Adriaan_> so that shouldn't be a problem
<Adriaan_> But I won't use it for complicated programs
<evil_tech> i'd do a full install from the disc rather than upgrade
<Adriaan_> yup, it's easier to just save imprtant files on an extern memory
<SuicideCow> Hi
<SuicideCow> So this is the Xubuntu IRC channel right?
<Adriaan_> :-) Alright, thanks for letting me know the state of the Gibbon, I'm doing it tomorrow [tomorrow's a long day and I'm really tired]
<Adriaan_> yes it is
<SuicideCow> Great, i have a problem with my deployement of Xubuntu on an old Acer laptop :P
<Adriaan_> good luck with that, but I can't help you with that
<zoredache> are you going to ask us about the problem or are you just sharing?
<SuicideCow> Im going to ask about the problem :P
<SuicideCow> The problem is:
<evil_tech> yay I got COMPIZ working :D
<SuicideCow> Im trying to install Xubuntu on an Acer 517TE Laptop, but it is taking forever, it is sitting at the desktop for nearly 20 minutes without the 2 taskbars, and if i click on an icon nothing happenes
<evil_tech> what are the specs on the machine
<zoredache> you might want to consider using the 'alternate' install cd
<SuicideCow> Emm, lemme think
<SuicideCow> Intel Pentium 2 366 Mhz, 192Mb Ram, build in videocard
<SuicideCow> Xubuntu should be able to run on it
<mattg_> how do i browse a network?
<SuicideCow> I burned the Live disk at 6x speed, but that shouldn be a problem
<evil_tech> yes ive installed it on much less than that
<evil_tech> i would try using the alternate install
<evil_tech> i have more luck installing with it on older machines
<SuicideCow> I hate the alternate cdś :P
<SuicideCow> Have to download again :p
<SuicideCow> But if im correct, i remember something wich might be important
<SuicideCow> During the boot you will see these DOS like messages saying if the devices are working ( [OK] ) Understand?
<evil_tech> yeah
<SuicideCow> Well, one of those messages told me that i had to update my Bios in order to get ACPI to work
<SuicideCow> Could that be the problem ?
<evil_tech> could be
<evil_tech> it probably is using APM and that is causing the problem
<zoredache> eh?  I love the alternate cd.  What do have against it?
<SuicideCow> Well, i searched the forum, and booted the live disk with the    acpi=off function(or something like that)
<evil_tech> at the boot screen you can tell it not to load ACPI
<SuicideCow> I did
<SuicideCow> Didn fixed it however
<evil_tech> i also think there is a failsafe mode which loads as little hardware as possible
<evil_tech> other than that i
<evil_tech> would try the alternate install
<evil_tech> its my prefered install method
<SuicideCow> Oh ok, im downloading the Alternate CD now :P
<SuicideCow> Ill give the laptop another reboot and see what commands work :D
<SuicideCow> The alternate CD download is ready in 75 Minutes
<evil_tech> :D
<SuicideCow> Ok, im at the Xubuntu boot screen now
<SuicideCow> How do i fail safe boot?
<SuicideCow> I already did a memory check
<evil_tech> umm i think it is in the F3 menu
<evil_tech> could be thinking of the DSL boot commands
<SuicideCow> Ok, and what is this OEM Installation( For developers ) for?
<zoredache> it lets you build a text file that gives you a completely automated install
<SuicideCow> lol
<SuicideCow> Useless :P
<zoredache> so if you wanted to install ubuntu on 1000 computers you wouldn't have to type anything
<zoredache> not really
<SuicideCow> cool :p
<evil_tech> i use that at work
<zoredache> I was installing it in a computer lab at a schooo...
<SuicideCow> by the way, F3 is for the Keymap option
<evil_tech> one of the reasons i love the alternate install
<SuicideCow> :p i Have ubuntu on my secondary PC, had no problems with it, but that PC wasn THAT old :p
<SuicideCow> Ok...I can't seem to find any option to boot in fai lsafe mode
<SuicideCow> Found it think, same way i fixed the installation of my Ubuntu
<evil_tech> i must have got it confused with DSL then
<SuicideCow> There is a option, listen
<SuicideCow> Workaround faulty FPU (old machines)  no387
<SuicideCow> I did it on my other PC ( P3 1 Ghz) and it worked
<SuicideCow> It only takes 2 minutes to boot :P
<evil_tech> try it
<SuicideCow> I also found this:
<evil_tech> anyone know when Fluxbuntu is supposed to be available for download?
<SuicideCow> What is Fluxbuntu?
<evil_tech> ubuntu that uses Fluxbox as the WM
<Mark76> Ubuntu with the fLUXBOX WINDOWS MANAGER
<SuicideCow> aha
<SuicideCow> Im rather new to Ubuntu so :p
<Mark76> God, I wish they'd shove the bloody capslock where the sun doesn't shine
<SuicideCow> I prefer Mac however, but i have a Windows :p
<SuicideCow> Hm...something is happening :D
<SuicideCow> I just now see a black screen with a blinking cursor :P
<Mark76> How are you posting here then?
<SuicideCow> This is my uber PC
<evil_tech> define uber
<SuicideCow> Im installing it on a friends laptop right next to me
<SuicideCow> Core 2 duo ^^ :p
<Mark76> Aha
<SuicideCow> This is fun
<SuicideCow> Now the screen has gone all black
<Mark76> Cool
<SuicideCow> Atleast it isn't a BSOD
<Mark76> How did you start the install?
<SuicideCow> With the live cd, then Extra options and added no387 to the boot command
<SuicideCow> but it isn doing anything anymore, so im going to try something else
<Mark76> What's no387?
<SuicideCow> I have no idea
<SuicideCow> It should be a workaround for a Faulty FPU
<Mark76> Then why did you add it?
<SuicideCow> because the help option told me :P
<SuicideCow> And because it worked for my ubuntu install
<SuicideCow> Now trying with noapic nolapic
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> It's not a Toshiba is it?
<SuicideCow> No it is an Acer
<evil_tech> i still say alternate install would be the best bet. anything under 400mhz and less than 256mb live cd install just doesnt seem to work
<SuicideCow> Acer TravelMate 517TE
<Mark76> Okay
<SuicideCow> Oh
<SuicideCow> Well, the alternate CD should be ready in....
<SuicideCow> 58 minutes
<Mark76> What's the most recent generation of PCs before the current one?
<evil_tech> on what platform AMD or Intel?
<SuicideCow> I don't know, i suppose this laptop is about 10 years old
<SuicideCow> Intel
<SuicideCow> Pentium 2
<Mark76> Lol
<Mark76> :p
<SuicideCow> My friend found it in a unit ( if you know what i mean)
<Mark76> Intel
<Mark76> Or AMD
<SuicideCow> Don't give me the Intel sucks story :p
<evil_tech> think it is 886?
<Mark76> Just as long as it's new enough to run Sims2
<SuicideCow> Haha
<SuicideCow> I don't play the sims
<Mark76> And XP
<SuicideCow> It is too slow for Xp :p
<SuicideCow> Believe me, i tried it
<SuicideCow> Took 5 minutes to log in
<Mark76> Oh. And how do I activate 3D effects in Xubuntu?
<SuicideCow> Ehm....
<evil_tech> ive gotten xp to run decent on 366 and 256
<SuicideCow> wow
<evil_tech> just have to strip everything
<SuicideCow> I prefer linux over windows for slower machines, they seem to run a lot better
<Mark76> How much can you strip out of XP and still ahve it functioning?
<evil_tech> yeah that is why im excited about Fluxbuntu
<SuicideCow> What does force_adrr=oxaddr mean?
<evil_tech> quite alot
<evil_tech> lot of services that dont have to run
<SuicideCow> lol
<evil_tech> you lose some functionality of course
<Mark76> Because I have a friend who I'm trying to persuade to go Linux but she wants to keep XP for gaming
<SuicideCow> I just got a message during boot, it was testing everything, and it was somewhere in the middle saying: Upgrade bios for acpi bla bla bla
<SuicideCow> Lol
<SuicideCow> Xubuntu seems to work now
<evil_tech> have you tried a BIOS update?
<SuicideCow> No
<SuicideCow> It is too old for that :P
<evil_tech> why keep xp for gaming. most games will run virtualized in linux pretty decent
<SuicideCow> Mwa
<evil_tech> particualrly on the latest gen of procs
<SuicideCow> If i have to choose i choose mac, i love mac :p
<SuicideCow> but they are so expensive
<SuicideCow> huh?
<SuicideCow> By xubuntu background is now green instead of blue :D
<evil_tech> not too bad. considering what I paid for my FX-53 4 years ago i can get 4 times the processing power for half the price
<SuicideCow> and the trashbin is purple
<evil_tech> lol
<SuicideCow> But still no taskbars
<SuicideCow> crappy crap
<evil_tech> are you sure the screen resolution is not too big?
<SuicideCow> Im sure, i put it to VGA mode
<Mark76> I love Blobwars :D
<SuicideCow> I can move the mouse however
<evil_tech> yeah that would have taken care of it
<SuicideCow> and click, but nothing happenes
<evil_tech> whats blobwars?
<Mark76> >:o
<SuicideCow> A build in Xubuntu game?
<Mark76> Look it up in the repos
<evil_tech> doing that now
<SuicideCow> WOOT
<SuicideCow> I see a loading icon :D
<SuicideCow> And a window
<SuicideCow> But still no taskbars
<SuicideCow> im now in the "Example"Folder
<evil_tech> well if it is up and running you could technically start the installer from the terminal
<SuicideCow> I give it some troubleshooting first
<SuicideCow> Let'see if i can play some funky music :D
<SuicideCow> Totem media player seems to work as well
<SuicideCow> It does
<SuicideCow> Still no bars at the top and the bottom
<SuicideCow> Ok, i know how to open the terminal, what now?
<evil_tech> Mark76 is ubiquity still the installer?
<Mark76> Ubiquity?
<SuicideCow> How do i start the installer from the terminal ?
<evil_tech> SuicideCow try sudo ubiquity
<SuicideCow> Ok
<SuicideCow> Thans
<evil_tech> i think that is what the installer is called
<evil_tech> dunno if it changed though
<SuicideCow> What a name :)
<SuicideCow> It is loading like hell now
<SuicideCow> Atleast it is pretending to do
<Mark76> Did you check out blobwars, evil?
<evil_tech> installing now
<evil_tech> net is slow
<Mark76> Excellente
<SuicideCow> Crap
<SuicideCow> I minimized the terminal, and now i can't find it anymore :P
<evil_tech> alt tab
<SuicideCow> There it is, the install window just appeared :)
<Mark76> Yay
<SuicideCow> Wich location should i choose
<SuicideCow> I prefer "No localization":p
<evil_tech> where do you live
<evil_tech> pick the closest lovation
<SuicideCow> Holland, i choose dutch :)
<SuicideCow> I know, i was just joking
<SuicideCow> Thanks guys, it seems to be working now
<SuicideCow> Atleast the installer is
<Mark76> Keep us updated
<SuicideCow> I think it was a smarter decision to burn the disc at 12x speed instead of 4x xD
<evil_tech> this game rocks
<Mark76> :D
<Mark76> I knew you'd love it
<Mark76> It's wonderfully retro, eh?
<evil_tech> well my productivity for the day is in the tank :D
#xubuntu 2007-10-25
<SuicideCow> What kind of game is blobwars?
<Mark76> 2d Side scrolling massacre
<SuicideCow> lol
<evil_tech> >: D
<Mark76> There's a 3D sequel called Blob adn Conquer
<SuicideCow> Haha
<Mark76> ;)
<evil_tech> lol
<SuicideCow> I have another question while waiting for the installer to comple
<SuicideCow> te
<Mark76> Go on
<SuicideCow> How do you install software on the Ubuntu systems?I know how to do it with the Software remove utility, but say i wan to install firefox 2.0.0.8. i download it and get a package named firefox2.0.0.8.tar.gz
<evil_tech> synaptic
<SuicideCow> Syn what?
<evil_tech> synaptic it is the package manager
<SuicideCow> Ah ok
<SuicideCow> I was already wondering if i had to do it manually
<evil_tech> applications-> system-> synaptic
<SuicideCow> Thanks
<evil_tech> or from the command line: sudo apt-get install *name of package*
<SuicideCow> Installer is at 15% now, thanks for all the support
<evil_tech> no problem :)
<Mark76> Synaptic is our secret weapon against Windoze
<SuicideCow> Haha
<Mark76> Synaptic, ruthlessness and surprise
<Mark76> ANd an almost fanatical dedication to the Pope
<evil_tech> make sure you enable all the repositories
<SuicideCow> Lol, seems the installer is frozen
<evil_tech> it will seem that way
<evil_tech> but just let it sit there
<SuicideCow> Can't move the mouse, even turning on capslock doen't work
<SuicideCow> Oh ok
<evil_tech> oh that might be bad then
<Mark76> Ooh
<evil_tech> if you cant do anything or get caps lock on then you probably have to restart
<Mark76> Maybe it's detecting the mouse and keyboard?
<evil_tech> possible
<evil_tech> but should have done that when you selected region though
<Mark76> Has he done that yet?
<evil_tech> thought so
<SuicideCow> Yes i did
<Mark76> It's a while since I last installed Ubuntu
<SuicideCow> I was at the step where i had to enter my name and password
<SuicideCow> Then clicked next, and now it is installing the system
<Mark76> Is it still unresponsive?
<SuicideCow> Yes it is
<SuicideCow> Im going to give it a reboot
<Mark76> Okay
<evil_tech> i still think the alternate install is the best option in this case
<SuicideCow> Yes i think so
<SuicideCow> Ill re format the HD ( just to be sure nothing is left)
<SuicideCow> 30 minutes till Alternate CD is complete
<Mark76> Good luck SuicideCow
<SuicideCow> K
<evil_tech> grr cant get my desktop cube to be a cube
<SuicideCow> You know what i also love about this laptop?
<hyper__ch> hiho
<SuicideCow> It doesn't has an Internet port xD
<SuicideCow> Just an old Modem Cable(the thin ones)
<Mark76> I want a desktop cube :(
<evil_tech> does it at least have a pcmcia slot?
<SuicideCow> yes it does
<evil_tech> why cant you get one
<Mark76> I don't know how
<SuicideCow> Well, a friend has two of them 56k modem PCMCIA slot xD
<SuicideCow> But he can't find the propper cables
<evil_tech> lol
<SuicideCow> And if im correct it also had Wireless internet( Guess 802.11a xD )
<Mark76> I have compiz installed, but I don't know how to start it up
<evil_tech> alt + F2  compiz --replace
<evil_tech> you also have to have XGL installed: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Mark76> Hang on
<SuicideCow> 22 minutes people :D
<evil_tech> there are more steps if you arent running gutsy
<Mark76> Installing xserver-xgl
<SuicideCow> What is actually the big difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu
<evil_tech> ubuntu uses GNOME and kubuntu uses KDE
<SuicideCow> ok.....
<evil_tech> basically they perform the same task by giving you the user, an environment to use your computer
<evil_tech> just do it in different ways
<SuicideCow> Ah
<evil_tech> GNOME uses GTK+ and KDE uses QT
<SuicideCow> Ah
<evil_tech> which are different programming libraries if i'm not mistaken
<SuicideCow> Okidoki, i first thought GNOME and KDE were methodes of rendering( effects and stuff like that)
<evil_tech> no
<evil_tech> they are desktop environments= window manager + applications + file manager
<SuicideCow> Ok, i understand now, thanks
<evil_tech> welcome
<evil_tech> finally put some of what i learned in school to use
<evil_tech> :)
<SuicideCow> Haha
<SuicideCow> Our school teacher for the lesson with computers is an InfranView Freak
<SuicideCow> If you say something like: "Mister, i need to go to the toiled" Then he says: "NO, INFRANVIEW BITCH! "
<SuicideCow> (not realy, but that doesn matter :P )
<SuicideCow> How do i change my name here, i am using Xchat
<SuicideCow> nevermind
 * SuicideCow writes
<SuicideCow> lol
 * SuicideCow is doing something 
<YorickPeterse> Im back
<YorickPeterse> 4 MINUTES TILL ALTERNATE CD IS DOWNLOADED :)
<YorickPeterse> FUCK
<YorickPeterse> And i just discovered i burned my last CD
<YorickPeterse> And this laptop doesn' reads DVDś
<silliness> how do I have to edit fstab to make xubuntu 7.04 not tell me failed to eject when I push the eject button on rom drive?
<YorickPeterse> Wait, found one :P
<evil_tech> YorickPeterse= SuicideCow?
<YorickPeterse> Yes
<YorickPeterse> Changed my nickname
<YorickPeterse> 55 seconds :p
<evil_tech> sweet
<YorickPeterse> Now let's hope i don't burn the disc at a too high speed
<silliness> ok now  Icannot get my dvd out
<YorickPeterse> lol
<YorickPeterse> The DVD Drive is hungry :p
<silliness> plextor junk
<evil_tech> that is my preferred brand
<evil_tech> still rocking PX-716a
<evil_tech> :)
<silliness> want me to make you hate them?
<YorickPeterse> I have a LG
<silliness> that what this one is
<YorickPeterse> LG is nice
<silliness> evil_tech,
<YorickPeterse> NICK Yorick
<YorickPeterse> crap
<silliness> evil_tech, do you have any problems with it under xubuntu?
<silliness> cause thats what I have exact model
<evil_tech> not with xubuntu 7.04
<evil_tech> havent upgraded the machine it is in to 7.10 yet
<evil_tech> but it works fine with Brasero and K3B
<YorickPeterse> Okidoki, nero is at 93% :D
<YorickPeterse> And it is ready :D
<evil_tech> let her boot
<YorickPeterse> Let's hope she will :P
<YorickPeterse> Oh
<silliness> evil_tech, what do you get for dvd burn speeds?
<YorickPeterse> Should i install it in Text mode?
<evil_tech> yes
<YorickPeterse> Ok
<evil_tech> as for burn speeds ive burned DVD at 12x
<evil_tech> DVD5
<evil_tech> i have a hard time finding dual layer media faster than 2x so im stuck burning DVD9 at 2x
<silliness> yes dvd 5
<silliness> ok can you help me make mine burn that fast cause I don't know what  im doing wrong
<silliness> I never get over 4x-6x
<evil_tech> what program?
<evil_tech> and what is the speed of the media?
<silliness> 52x vertibatim and maxell
<silliness> and no name
<silliness> opps
<silliness> 16x
<silliness> looking at it right now I an get full speed with cdr
<silliness> can
<evil_tech> so its just DVD that is slow
<silliness> k3b
<silliness> yes
<evil_tech> whats the device configuration in the machine look like. cause my drive is on its own IDE channel and gets fed data by a RAID 5 array
<silliness> pata
<silliness> but works at right speeds under win
<evil_tech> is DMA turned on?
<silliness> i865 chipset
<evil_tech> and have you told K3B to burn at the max
<silliness> yes
<silliness> ok I have a question about dma
<evil_tech> cause i think it defaults to 4-6x if it cant determine the speeds
<silliness> with the new kernels do you need to set up hdparm?
<evil_tech> not usually
<silliness> I will test again cause I have a brand new three day old install
<silliness> I have been having this issue for months trying to track an answer
<YorickPeterse> I gotta go now, the installer is working so far, See you and thanks for the support
<evil_tech> there is a k3b irc channel
<evil_tech> no problem good luck
<silliness> all programs were slow
<evil_tech> hmm
<silliness> some didn't even work
<evil_tech> xfburn never worked for me
<evil_tech> even had problems with brasero on some machines
<evil_tech> k3b is my preferred
<silliness> some would be three times as slow
<silliness> same
<evil_tech> had the best luck with it so far
<silliness> sorry just ripping some files to hdd
<silliness> to copy back
<silliness> like 1.4 hours to burn dvd5
<evil_tech> jeesh thats slow
<evil_tech> the burner in my laptop burns dvd5 faster
<silliness> what do you use for media
<evil_tech> maxell and memorex
<silliness> have you heard plextor is making new drives not work with free software
<silliness> not as in free as in beer
<evil_tech> no havent heard that
<evil_tech> thats unfortunate
<evil_tech> well i got to go to class
<evil_tech> routers to program :)
<silliness> shoot
<silliness> are you going to be around after
<evil_tech> ill be online at school
<silliness> so can ask back in abit
<evil_tech> if i can get IRC plugin to work on pidgin
<evil_tech> otherwise there are plenty of other fine folks that can help
<evil_tech> and there is always the kubuntu and ubuntu channels
<silliness> ok cause your like the only one with a near same config
<evil_tech> :)
<silliness> l8r
<evil_tech> peace
<mehevi> hola amigos.  I have problem with xfce.  I run nm-applet to manage my connection, though it starts three times when I log into X!
<silliness> ok I installed k3b from synaptic and will not open?
<silliness> and no updates available
<silliness> trying to create local folder /home/cjae/.kde/share: Permission denied
<silliness> trying to create local folder /home/cjae/.kde/share: Permission denied
<silliness> trying to create local folder /home/cjae/.kde/share: Permission denied
<silliness> trying to create local folder /home/cjae/.kde/socket-cicero: Permission denied
<silliness> trying to create local folder /home/cjae/.kde/socket-cicero: Permission denied
<silliness> kdeinit: Aborting. bind() failed: : Permission denied
<silliness> Could not bind to socket '/home/cjae/.kde/socket-cicero/kdeinit__0'
<silliness> ERROR: KUniqueApplication: Can't setup DCOP communication.
<mehevi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zoredache> mehevi: start nm-applet with --sm-disable
<mehevi> hey silliness, how about you run synaptic as a superuser
<zoredache> mehevi: kill off all the existing copies of nm-applet first of coruse
<silliness> makes me put in password
<silliness> and why is this not a default setup
<silliness> maybe it didn't this time ill check
<mehevi> zoredache where would I find where it starts nm-applet?  I edited my autostart file through xfce gui but its not even in there... I checked .config but still no dice.
<silliness> just gonna start using apt-get all the time
<mehevi> silliness use gksudo synaptic to start synaptic
<silliness> mehevi, yah but it is just being lazy on my part should be using cli
<Mark76> Man, xserver-xgl sucks on a 256mb machine
<mehevi> brb going to try this
<mehevi> holy crap!  I added it with --sm-disabled and I got five instances of it at boot
<silliness> mehevi, still won't start
<mehevi> what wont start
<silliness> k3b
<mehevi> did you install it?
<silliness> yes
<silliness> has the permission error
<mehevi> try /usr/bin/k3b, if that is the binary name
<mehevi> well sudo k3b then
<silliness> do I have to run it as root the first time and how do I make synaptic ask password again from the apps menu
<mehevi> zoredache its starting before my autostart list is parsed, when my session starts (I use the simple splash) I can see it flash by before autostart, where is that list of programs it runs at login?
<mehevi> silliness edit shortcut to be gksudo synaptic
<xoss> good day.. wanted to know how i can prevent a user from removing the xfce panel?
<mehevi> I've never used KDE or KDE apps silliness
<zoredache> hrm...
<mehevi> xoss, run xfce panel at a higher permission than the user?
<mehevi> then they wouldnt be able to change it either, I suppose.
<xoss> mehevi: how do i do that?
<mehevi> xoss I dunno I'm an idea man.
<xoss> mehevi: ok, thanks anyway
<mehevi> sorry I'm newbish :(
<xoss> mehevi: it's okay
<mehevi> oh crap zoredache I think it may be in my gnome applications startup, since I load parts of gnome for applets
<mehevi> ok just found a entry for nm in /.config/autostart.  removed, rebooting.
<mehevi> craaaap.  now I have four instances running at startup
<emdash> i've noticed that after updating to gutsy, firefox moves its window to my current window whenever I follow a link from an external application
<mehevi> I've made it worse
<emdash> i absolutely do not want this. is the issue with firefox or xfce
<mehevi> which application? Terminal?
<emdash> mostly terminal
<emdash> but also pidgin
<mehevi> well, dont update to gutsy then.  hehe, kidding.
<evil_tech> i hate traffic
<mehevi> yeah it sucks.  Those cageriders hate it when you ride a bike too.
<emdash> oh
<emdash> i have discovered a solution to this on the internets
<emdash> it appears it's an issue with xfce4.4.1 and later
<emdash> actualy
<emdash> hm
<emdash> maybe the issues is with firefox, but xfce has a way to deal with it
<gizmobay> Does anyone know how to lock your session on xubuntu?
<evil_tech> ctrl alt del i think
<evil_tech> is silliness on?
<gizmobay> great, it works. Thanks!
<evil_tech> your welcome
<emdash> hurrrrrr
<emdash> what is with python-mode in emacs22
<emdash> it doesn't indent properly at all
<emdash> this is completely unacceptable
<emdash> why did the update force me to uninstall python-mode?
<PiousMinion> Is it possible to install xubuntu/ubuntu with a minimal install with no X11 and such?
<PiousMinion> I'm trying to remove as much of gnome dependencies as possible, but finding that not installing them in the first place might be a better approach.
<tonyyarusso> PiousMinion: You can do anything from a minimal install, yes.
<LastMall> PiousMinion   using the alternate install disk you can do a commandline install and then add from there.
<LastMall> PiousMinion  the commands to get minimal kde up and running are on this page  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde-core
<PiousMinion> thanks
<PiousMinion> kde and minimal in the same sentence. heh
<LastMall> PiousMinion  some more http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal#barebones
<LastMall> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<PiousMinion> Other than gdm, what parts of the standard xubuntu desktop require gnome dependencies?
<tonyyarusso> PiousMinion: Not sure, but Gutsy has a lot more than Feisty did.
<PiousMinion> aye
<yell0w> hey guys, how big is a xubuntu installation ?
<PiousMinion> mine is bout 1.9gb
<yell0w> PiousMinion, do you put extra stuff on there ?
<PiousMinion> idk what it is "stock".
<PiousMinion> yes
<yell0w> what's the minimum ?
<yell0w> lol
<yell0w> i want to know if a 1gb usb can be used with it
<LastMall> doesn't that include large things like open office ?
<PiousMinion> I doubt it. I'm sure it's more than 1gb.
<PiousMinion> LastMall:  ?
<LastMall> a standard xubutnu install includes open office, corrrect ?
<PiousMinion> yell0w: You might be able to boot the live enviroment from the usb drive. :)
<PiousMinion> LastMall: I'm showing just the word processor part.
<yell0w> that's a thought
<yell0w> since the cd's only 700mb
<PiousMinion> yell0w: : aye. I've managed to do that with knoppix in the past.
<tonyyarusso> LastMall: yes, just Writer and core.
<PiousMinion> Anyone have any idea if it's possible to set up a dual screen setup with one of the displays being attached to a different box?
<zoredache> yes
<zoredache> it is possible
<PiousMinion> Can you point me in the right direction please?
<zoredache> ah, well that is a much trickier question...
<PiousMinion> a package/project name maybe?
<zoredache> I thought Xinerama, but I am not so sure
<PiousMinion> yeah, afaik xinerama just the module that allows dual screens in general.  Other packages I've found simply share the mouse and keyboard with a completely separate display and such do not allow me to drag windows from one to the other.  :/
<PiousMinion> synergy is great for that but is not what I'm looking for.
<zoredache> I am almost certain I have seen what you want, but I am not finding it in my bookmarks...
<PiousMinion> woe is me
<zoredache> you might consider asking in #ubuntu or #debian where there are more users
<PiousMinion> debian yeah, but #ubuntu is full of 12 year olds ranting about stuff easily found in FAQs.
<zoredache> they wouldn't help with the details, but you may find someone to point you in the right direction
<PiousMinion> that's all I'm asking. hehe
<zoredache> I wish my brain worked better... I am almost certain I read an bookmarked an article about this....
<zoredache> xdmx?
<zoredache> http://dmx.sourceforge.net/
<PiousMinion> that just may be it.  :)
<PiousMinion> thanks
<desper> hello there. How to solve "adding xubuntu to the /etc/host " problem.
<desper> any guy can help me?
<nanonyme> erm, which problem?
<nanonyme> desper, more information required
<desper> any time after the login. it tells me to add xubuntu to the host file
<nanonyme> also did you mean /etc/hosts?
<desper> no. it said "host", maybe i can try hosts :) nice hint
<nanonyme> it could have meant putting xubuntu (if that's your computer's name) as an alias for localhost
<desper> yes it seems so. but adding xubuntu [yes, it's my computer name], but it does not work. I am gonna try /etc/hosts
<desper> rebooting. thanks nanonyme
<Mark76> Hello. Anyone know how to change the shortcut keys?
<Mark76> I thought it might be amusingly ironic to use my Windows Start key to bring up the XFCE menu
<Mark76> thesheep?
<Mark76> Radomir
<totalwormface> Mark76: you can edit your keybindings in keyboard settings
<Mark76> I looked at that but there was no editing option
<totalwormface> you mustt make a new 'theme'
<Mark76> Right
<totalwormface> there ids a 'new' button under 'default'
<totalwormface> with the new one you can edit all you like :]
<Mark76> Aff?
<Mark76> Add?
<totalwormface> oh add, yes sorry hehe
<Mark76> Got it
<Mark76> How do I change the key or key combination a particular command uses?
<hollunder> hi there, the 'save session' option messed something up here, there is xchat and psi starting but nothing else, no panels, no nothing, and I don't know how I can get a default session.
<Mark76> At the moment the xfce3-popup-menu is set to ctrl+Escape
<Mark76> Try alt+F... Never mind
<totalwormface> Mark76: remove it, andh amke a new one :]
<Mark76> Ah yes
<Mark76> Good idea
<totalwormface> :P
<hollunder> any idea where the saved sessions are saved?
<Mark76> lYou're back
<Mark76> I wish I did
<Mark76> Drat.  The Windows key doesn't work :(
<Mark76> How disappointing
<totalwormface> aww
<Mark76> It would have made a handy menu popup key
<totalwormface> is it already in use by something else?
<Mark76> No, but I think I know what's happening
<Mark76> The Default setting is overriding my new one
<Mark76> So I need to set my new choices as the default
<Mark76> Hey, AlanBShepherd70. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:8772553.jpg Nice togs
<Mark76> Morning
<Mark76> It's a rotten looking day here
<totalwormface> there comes the sunshine :]
<Mark76> Have you worked out how I can override the keyboard shortcuts defaults yet/
<Mark76> ?
<totalwormface> no
<totalwormface> :]
<Mark76> :(
<totalwormface> i think i'm going to take a shower
<Mark76> Okay
<totalwormface> though i hate it
<Mark76> Heh
<znh> Hello
<znh> I've just downloaded the Xubuntu Gutsy CDROM and booted my PC with it, but whenever I to go to "Start or install Xubuntu" it does nothing
<znh> I downloaded it using BitTorrent, so it should be verified for errors
<TheSheep> !md5 | znh
<ubotu> znh: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<znh> BitTorrent verifies it...
<znh> but fine i'll md5sum it
<TheSheep> znh: it could also be a bad burn
<znh> true
<znh> Question. How would Xubuntu perform on a 600mhz/256 MB RAM computer? All I do is browse and do school stuff on it
<TheSheep> znh: as long as you run one application at a time, it should do fine
<TheSheep> znh: unless 'school stuff' means a lot of openoffice or 3d editing software
<znh> allot of OpenOffice
<znh> Oofice worked perfectly though under other operating systems
<znh> so I guess that should be ok
<TheSheep> yah, just don't install openoffice.org-gcj
<znh> how so?
<znh> btw, it was indeed a bad burn
<TheSheep> some parts of openoffice use Java. gcj is a free implementation of java, but it's kind of slow
<znh> Ah
<tonlip> Someone who has any idea why firefox hungs up for a few mins when I am getting transfered to a website?
<neozen> hung... as in frozen?
<neozen> temporarily or permanently as in a crash
<neozen> also, I have a question as well....
<tonlip> frozen , only for a few minutes.
<tonlip> But it only happens some websites.
<tonlip> I should also say that i recently updated my system to  Gusty
<tonlip> Linux bezman 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 21:45:15 GMT 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<neozen> currently, xfce4-panel is eating nearly 100% of my cpu
<neozen> any ideas why?
<neozen> ah... as did I.... I'm now running on gutsy as well...
<TheSheep> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<neozen> tonlip: any of those sites incorporate flash?
<tonlip> probably
<nikolam> I need an advice
<nikolam> I need to run open office on gutsy
<nikolam> But it does not work with fglrx driver
<nikolam> Should I install a driver from ATI site?
<nikolam> (I deared it is not supported)
<nikolam> heard
<nikolam> Can I go back to supported fglrx from repo later when bug qith office/fglrx is fixed?
<kleedrac> How well will Xubuntu run on a Pentium III 633Mhz with 128MB SDRam?
<evil_tech> it will run albeit slowly
<evil_tech> about as slow as xp on a similar system with 256
<evil_tech> if possible i would try to bump it up to 192
<kleedrac> Any suggestions on a distro that has good package management but will run on those specs?
<evil_tech> well xubuntu can. specially if you get rid of unneccesary start up things
<evil_tech> if you dont mind waiting you can get fluxbuntu soon
<kleedrac> Here's the deal, I'm a long time linux user who's working as the tech at a small PC shop in small town Saskatchewan ... we got in like 20 of the afformentioned machines and they came half with win98 licenses and half with nothing at all :P ... I was thinking I could sell them with a linux distro but my trial run with DSL had several complaints from people who couldn't install software.
<evil_tech> uses fluxbox as the window manager and is designed to be light weight
<evil_tech> if you use dsl you have to enable apt manually
<kleedrac> fluxbuntu eh?  I've always been a gnome man myself but that sounds promising ;)
<evil_tech> i know i am way exciting
<kleedrac> I had apt enabled ... just couldn't seem to get synaptic running ;)
<evil_tech> you could technically your own fluxbox installation on ubuntu
<kleedrac> That's true ... though I'm assuming you're doing some of the integration work huh?
<evil_tech> use the alternate install install a command line system then install fluxbox
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> but the base system is there
<evil_tech> you'll at least have synaptic
<evil_tech> or adept if you like that better
<kleedrac> Hmmm ... all right ... how close is fluxbuntu to being done?
<TheSheep> kleedrac: maybe you should ask on #fluxbuntu ?
<evil_tech> dunno the web sites up and the ISO is in process of being validated by canonical
<kleedrac> Oh sorry
<TheSheep> kleedrac: no, it's just that they will probably know better :)
<kleedrac> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction :D
<Adriaan_> There seems to be a problem with the download page...
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> what download page?
<Adriaan_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/release/
<Adriaan_> try the xubuntu alternate install for standard PC's torrent
<evil_tech> try this one http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/xubuntu/7.10/release/
<evil_tech> i like the alternate install. has the oem install :)
<Adriaan_> I don't need the OEM, my computer is just a bit weak when it comes to the Live CD :-)
<Adriaan_> 4% now ^^ thanks
<evil_tech> i'm going to run out of school money before i can get all the certificates i want :(
<evil_tech> oops wrong chat window
<evil_tech> ignore that...
<zoredache> get a job then, :p
<Adriaan_> I haven't read anything
<evil_tech> i have a job
<evil_tech> im just trying to stretch my GI bill benefits as far as possible
<zoredache> ah
<evil_tech> my goal is to get my A+, network+, CCNA, CCNP, MCSE, Linux+ and AA's in Tech, Network and Application support
<Adriaan_> My goal is a degree in Politics&Social Science
<Adriaan_> or Communication
<evil_tech> communication is big these days. makes sense to cant get too much accomplished without effective communications
<Adriaan_> But my real life goal is to travel around the world with little to no money at all, and by foot
<Adriaan_> (and boat to cross over the oceans, of course)
<evil_tech> that would be fun. i did a little of that while i was in europe
<Adriaan_> what countries did you visit? West-Europe or East/South?
<evil_tech> west europe. went from bavaria germany looped through italy, the southern france, through to barcelona then looped back up through northern france via paris went to berlin then back down to bavaria cause my vacation time was up
<Adriaan_> :) My sister is going on a euro-trip by foot now, she started off in belgium ( where we live) and she's going to Poland through Germany, along the Czech border
<evil_tech> nice
<evil_tech> how do you get compiz to start as the window manager at boot?
<baty> hi
<baty> im installing xubuntu alternate in a pII 333mhz 192 dimm 6gb cd rom 4x
<evil_tech> ok
<baty> will take a long time with that low speed cd room?
<evil_tech> yes
<baty> i just have a xubuntu logo on the screen
<baty> is the first time i install it
<evil_tech> you are using the alternate install
<evil_tech> ?
<baty> yap
<evil_tech> you already installed or are trying to install
<baty> should work ok with that cpu?
<baty> trying to
<minimec> Hi folks. Is there a way to change the icon of a folder in Thunar? I would like to give a custom Icon to some of my folders.
<evil_tech> will work fine with that cpu
<baty> now its reading the cd and the logo of xubuntu is on the screen
<baty> i thought its loading the installer
<evil_tech> there should just be a text logo and text options
<baty> emm
<baty> wait a min
<baty> maybe i burnt the wrong one!
<evil_tech> yeah i think so
<evil_tech> the alternate installer has no graphical interface
<evil_tech> should just be text
<baty> ups
<baty> was the last cd
<evil_tech> :)
<evil_tech> :)
<baty> ill try to install it in grafic mode
<baty> if not ill have to go to buy some cds
<evil_tech> it will be slow and seem unresponsive at times so be patient
<evil_tech> or you could just buy some more cds and burn the alternate
<baty> its the text!
<baty> it appeared!
<evil_tech> so it is just slow
<baty> install in text mode
<baty> REALLY slow
<baty> quad speed  creative cd rom sux
<evil_tech> does it have usb?
<baty> yes
<baty> but how do i set for boot in usb?
<evil_tech> i dont think it would be all that faster cause it is probably usb 1
<baty> how about net install?
<baty> how do i set the bios for net boot?
<evil_tech> you'll have to look in the forums. there is a how to somewhere.
<baty> error reading cd
<baty> i think the solution is to put the other cd rom drive in that pc
<baty> ill do that
<baty> brb
<evil_tech> anyone know how to get compiz to be the default WM
<evil_tech> right now i have to manually start it at boot
<TheSheep> evil_tech: create a new file ins /usr/share/xsessions
<Adriaan_> Hello again
<hyper___ch> huhu TheSheep
<evil_tech> hello
<evil_tech> what should the file be?
<Adriaan_> CD check failed
<Adriaan_> :(
<evil_tech> bad burn?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: look at the other ones in there
<TheSheep> hi hyper___ch
<evil_tech> only file in there is xfce4.desktop
<Adriaan_> I don't know - it's weird... I had Ubuntu 7.04 installed, than I tried 7.10, the check failed... so I now did Xubuntu 7.10 Check, failed too
<evil_tech> which is an empty file
<evil_tech> maybe a bad cd drive? try a different
<TheSheep> Adriaan_: burn the cds at th slowest speed possible
<TheSheep> Adriaan_: some older cd drives can't read cdr's burned at high speeds
<TheSheep> Adriaan_: and verufy the iso before burning
<TheSheep> Adriaan_: it could be a bad download
<Adriaan_> I checked the iso before downlading with MD5Sum
<Adriaan_> I don't think I lowered the burn speed when I installed the Feistyn vut it's worth a try :) thanks The
<Adriaan_> Sheep
<grazie> Adriaan_: you mean checked iso after download?
<Adriaan_> whoops yes
<Adriaan_> confused "after download" with "before burning"
<grazie> Adriaan_: as TheSheep said burning slowly for older machines is v.important
<hyper___ch> and what TheSheep says is normally right ;)
 * grazie normally?!
<hyper___ch> I'm pretty sure TheSheep did also err at an occasion ;)
<evil_tech> so should i put the command to start compiz in this xsession files?
<evil_tech> opps i cat-ted the wrong thing
<evil_tech>  ok xfce4.desktop is not empty
<Adriaan_> Ok I chose 4x instead of 8x now
<evil_tech> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pskol> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Adriaan_> Ithis is the first xubuntu I'm using, is Xfce similar to Gnome?
<evil_tech> lightweight version some people say
<evil_tech> looks similar and uses GTK (i think)
<Adriaan_> But I still find it weird that Ubuntu 7.04 burned/checked/installed with no problems at all, while my PC seems to hate  7.10 :)
<evil_tech> just a bad burn hopefully
<Adriaan_> 5 times with 3 isos
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> maybe not then
<Adriaan_> or maybe I selected low speed but forgot
<Adriaan_> 4xburn just finished...brb
<evil_tech> ok
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: have you tried the FS encryption yet on gutsy?
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: no, I think I won't bother
<TheSheep> hyper___ch: I don't have anything worth encrypting anyways
<hyper___ch> TheSheep: it works good... but I wonder how to include more devices later on without rupturing the upslash screen
<winkerbean> Anybody know how to resolve random system freezes in Feisty?
<hyper_ch> winkerbean: maybe upgrading to gutsy
<zoredache> system freezes are rarely random, unless you have failing hardware
<winkerbean> hyper_ch: Perhaps, but gutsy hasn't been out long enough to see if the random feisty freezes reported on the forum have been resolved.
<winkerbean> zoredache: It's a brand new pc.
<zoredache> and?  I purchased a new computer and it had bad ram in it...
<baty> i need help
<baty> im installing xubuntu in alternate mode
<evil_tech> dont we all
<baty> it asks me the way of partition
<winkerbean> zoredache: is there a way to tell if the freezes are from failing hardware?
<zoredache> run memtest86 on it for a couple hours
<baty> use all the disco? use all the disc and configure lvm or use all the disk and configure cifred lvm?
<zoredache> that should rule out your memory/cpu
<zoredache> when your system boots press the escape key, and select memtest off the list
<evil_tech> and a cpu burn in
<Adriaan_> ok, another fail
<evil_tech> are you dual booting baty?
<baty> nop just booting from a cd
<baty> just 1 hdd conected
<baty> after install ill setup another one
<baty> for files
<baty> wich option should i choose?
<evil_tech> no are you running two operating systems on the one machine or is there any data on the hard drive you want to save
<baty> not just format
<baty> just formatted
<evil_tech> then use the entire disc
<baty> with or without lvm?
<baty> without
<baty> :D
<evil_tech> without
<baty> i just understood what is lvm
<evil_tech> logical volume mangaer
<baty> yap
<ActySofts> how do I change the defualt sound card?
<ActySofts> *default
<evil_tech> mixer settings? there is a dropdown device selector
<evil_tech> though i suppose that would be temporary
<Night> Just installed 7.10 changed my resolution to 1280*1024. And everything looked fine. But when i restarted the computer and loged in and now the text in the menu and programs has grown in size and everything looks bad. And the only thing i did was to restart the computer. How can i get the text back to the smaller good looking font?
<Adriaan_> :) alright, I'm now trying the 1x burn
<Adriaan_> last hope *..*
<ActySofts> mixer settings do nothing
<ActySofts> when I press delete with nothing selected I hear a beep in my motherboard's speaker, instead from the sound card
<ActySofts> this because the integrated sound card was default and I disabled it from the bios
<evil_tech> if there is another sound device on the machine and the driver was loaded should be in the device selection drop down.
<evil_tech> i forget how to see if the device has a driver loaded
<evil_tech> you could do lspci to at least see if the system sees that a device is ther
<ActySofts> it isn't loaded, since it's disabled
<evil_tech> no not the onboard the other device you are trying to get sound out of
<ActySofts> but my second sound card that I have on this pc almost since I bought it is enabled and is default in the mixer, however, the kernel doesn't care and sends the beeps to the motherboard directly
<evil_tech> oh i see
<ActySofts> I'm listening to music right now using xmms and it works fine, but if I press delete (for example) with nothing selected I hear a beep coming from the mb speaker
<evil_tech> i had this same problem and cant remember what the file was i had to modify
<Adriaan_> everyone should save their problem/solutions actually
<evil_tech> i probably do but it would be at home
<evil_tech> and i'm at work
<Adriaan_> iSee
<evil_tech> i wanna say i had to add the device to alsa.conf or something and comment out the onboard and add the other
<evil_tech> nope thats not it
<ActySofts> alright, I'll try later in #ubuntu
<ActySofts> thanks anyway
<Adriaan_> exhange email adress and send it when you are home
<Adriaan_> thougt came too late
<Night> Am i the only one with the font size problem?
<Adriaan_> In Xubuntu? Or in IRC?
<Night> xubuntu
<evil_tech> !arts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<baty> im having a problem, im stalling xubuntu and its stuck on downloading and installing linux-generic
<baty> do i need to have internet to install it?
<baty> because of "downloading"
<grazie> evil_tech: ...and if the machine passes the memory test after several hours what other hardware faults would you suspect?
<baty> its been stuck for 15 minutes
<baty> is that normal?
<Adriaan_> Burned 1x speed: ....fail again :O
<evil_tech> i'd say bad .iso but you checked the MD5 sum so... have you tried installing 7.04 then upgrading
<evil_tech> ?
<zoredache> I don't suppose anyone knows if debbootstrap exists and works on the alternate cd?
<evil_tech> baty on that slow of a machine it will look like it isnt doing anything but it is
<evil_tech> just be patient
<evil_tech> now if it gets to a point where you cant hit caps or num lock and the lights on the keyboard dont turn on then it locked up and you need to reboot
<baty> its quite fast atm
<baty> i changed the cd drive for a dvd rw
<baty> that was the problem
<baty> maybe in some time ill have it ready :D
<baty> is there any howto about reading files from a windows pc with ubuntu?
<baty> i mean my mp3s are in my pc with win xp
<evil_tech> NTFS or FAT?
<baty> mmm let me check
<baty> ntfs
<baty> is there anyway?
<evil_tech> there is a way
<evil_tech> you can read but not write (safely anyways) to NTFS drives
<evil_tech> !NTFS
<ubotu> ntfs is To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions .  For NTFS write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<evil_tech> there is the link^
<baty> thks
<slow-motion> hallo
<evil_tech> hola
<baty> but the problem is
<baty> how do i mount a partition that its in other pc?
<evil_tech> SAMBA
<baty> yap but i used samba
<baty> to see linux files from windows p
<baty> pc
<baty> but how can i do it the otherway
<baty> i need to read from a ubuntu pc a ntfs file that is in the other pc running xp
<evil_tech> youll have to use samba. think there is a how to somewhere on mounting ntfs partitions over the network
<baty> ok
<zoredache> if the folder is shared by windows, then windows filesystem is irrelavent
<evil_tech> why?
<zoredache> why, what?
<evil_tech> is filesystem on the windows machine irrelevant when browsing the files on it from a linux machine
<zoredache> because when you are working through a network protocl you don't see or care about what is being served
<baty> its working
<evil_tech> ah i see. makes sense
<baty> dont ask me how
<baty> i can see both disks on the other computer
<evil_tech> hmm so how do i browse the network. i havent attempted trying to do it cause it seemed rather daunting
<zoredache> there are a few ways to do it... One is to install kde/gnome...  There is a method that is documented in the forums using fuse
<zoredache> and there is my way which uses autofs, and executable mount map
<zoredache> of course your can't really browse the network, but you can connect to all resources...
<evil_tech> so there is no network browser in xfce like there is for KDE/GNOME
<zoredache> not that I am aware of, no
<evil_tech> hm
<baty> ok allright now i can see the files but i dont have internet!!
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> bring the interface down and then up
<nofeardjb> how do i lock my machine?
<hyper_ch> nofeardjb: ctrl-alt-del
<nofeardjb> doesn't that do a restart?
<hyper_ch> nofeardjb: this is not windows
<nofeardjb> ...
<nofeardjb> i'm going to ignore you said that
<evil_tech> nope that will lock the machine
<nofeardjb> in ubuntu i thought it restarted the machine
<evil_tech> alt + F4 will bring up the shutdown options
<evil_tech> thats ubuntu
<evil_tech> this is xubuntu things are a little different
<nofeardjb> maybe i'm confusing my commands from TTY interface :-/
<evil_tech> yeah CTRL + ALT + DEL in a terminal will reboot the machine
<evil_tech> but in XFCE it locks the desktop
<nofeardjb> CTRL+ALT+DEL didn't do anything, i recently wiped my homes directory, was there anything in there that would affect my shortcuts?
<hyper_ch> nofeardjb: the config file for shortcuts ;)
<nofeardjb> sweet lol
<zoredache> you could simple customize a panel, and add an 'action button'  choose 'lock screen'
<nofeardjb> i didn't want it anyways *sarcasm*
<zoredache> then simply click the button to lock
<nofeardjb> what's the file name for that config?
<hyper_ch> dunno
<evil_tech> hmm apparently having compiz running does away with ctrl alt del for locking the screen
<evil_tech> must do something else
<benpicco> Hi, I tried to update a machine from feisty to gutsy, i used the alternative cd because of the weak connection
<benpicco> well, I first answered the question for the online packets with yes, but then i noticed that it would try to load everything from the net
<benpicco> when i answer the question with no now, it tries to get the online repos anyway
<hyper_ch> benpicco: you have to activate the cd as repos again
<benpicco> so i just have to remove everything but them from the sources.list for the time i upgrade?
<hyper_ch> adding the cd should be just fine
<benpicco> but it still tries to acces the web if the cd is written in there
<hyper_ch> did you also update first?
<benpicco> i installed feisty
<nofeardjb> so i checked my shortcuts and the lock command just isnt' working lol
<nofeardjb> oh snap
<nofeardjb> screensaver is the problem
<nofeardjb> either i don't have one or its not set up
<hyper_ch> did you do sudo apt-get update first ben?
<darrend> is there a good reason networkmanager can't work without logging into gdm?
<allBecauseTheLad> hi all
<allBecauseTheLad> anyone have a dual monitor set up in xubuntu, on a radiaon ati 9800 card ?
<benpicco> hyper_ch: arrg, ok, thx, i´ll try i think i forgott it
<ActySofts> any ideas why aumix -v+10 doesn't work when I press the volume button on my keyboard nor from terminal, yet it worked after I installed gutsy
<ActySofts> ?
<baty> hey how long does the nucleum takes to be installed
<baty> its been half an hour!
<nofeardjb> can someone help me out with this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42153/
<nofeardjb> i'm trying to get xflock4 to work when i press the shortcut to lock my machine
<evil_tech> urg
<evil_tech> i cant get a desktop cube
<evil_tech> and i just moved firefox to an apparently non existent workspace
<baty> which is the best distro for a pII?
<Odd-rationale> Does compiz-fusion come preinstalled in the gusty version of Xubuntu?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: no, xubuntu doesn't come with compiz
<evil_tech> nope i had to install it
<TheSheep> evil_tech: you will get much better answers on the compiz channel
<Odd-rationale> So it is possible to have desktop cube in xubuntu, but you have to install it yourself. Is that correct?
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: yes
<evil_tech> yeah
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: and it might require some additional setup
<evil_tech> i have compiz working now
<evil_tech> just no cube
<evil_tech> and i have to start it manually after login
<Odd-rationale> But is I want a really slim system, I should just forget about compiz, I guess.
<Odd-rationale> Thanks, guys!
<nofeardjb> </3 xflock4
<andrew4321> I'm new to Xubuntu. How can you start and stop a modem connection (via a GUI)?
<zoredache> Andy, you could also check in #ubuntu
<andrew4321> OK. I thought the perhaps xubuntu was missing a GUI that Ubuntu has.
<andrew4321> I've been looking around but don't really see a way to dial. I can use wvdial to get the connection going but I'm setting this up for someone who knows nothing about linux.
<zoredache>  /WINDOW IMMORTAL ON
<zoredache> ack
<alnokta> if i have a service running on tcp6, how can i make it tcp only?
<h3sp4wn> alnokta: elaborate
<alnokta> h3sp4wn: tcp6       0      0 *:www                   *:*                     LISTEN
<alnokta> h3sp4wn: its unaccessible from outside
<h3sp4wn> alnokta: right so what do you want to do
<TheSheep> alnokta: tell the service to bind to an IPv4 IP, not IPv4 one?
<alnokta> h3sp4wn: i want to make it use tcp instead of tcp6
<TheSheep> not IPv6 one
<alnokta> how?
<alnokta> its apache i'm talking about
<TheSheep> alnokta: in the config
<h3sp4wn> 1.3 or 2 ?
<alnokta> 2.2
<h3sp4wn> alnokta: I was expecting something like - I am trying to run foo its binding to both an ipv6 and and ipv4 address (its different depending on the app)
<alnokta> so ? ;)
<h3sp4wn> alnokta: Cannot be bothered wasting time trying to get blood out of a stone
<zoredache> why not simply disable ipv6?
<zoredache> echo "blacklist ipv6" > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ipv6
<zoredache> reboot after running that as root
<h3sp4wn> Why not use ipv6 its pretty good (being messing with mobile ipv6 recently)
<h3sp4wn> my laptop can have the same address wherever it happens to be connected
<zoredache> there are applications that get confused...
<alnokta> i don't mind if it uses it, its just making it unaccessible .. though ssh tcp6 works well
<h3sp4wn> alnokta: what is in ports.conf
<slow-motion> n8
<alnokta> h3sp4wn: just Listen 80 and 443 for ssl
<batyy> i having some serious problems
<batyy> im running xubuntu live desktop on a pII 196 dimm with a diamond stealth 2500 video pci
<batyy> and i cant see all the desktop, its set on a high resolution and mi gpu doesnt support it
<batyy> how can i change it?
<batyy> help me plz
<TheSheep> batyy: alt+ctrl+gray plus
<batyy> gray plus???
<TheSheep> batyy: the one on your numeric keypad
<batyy> k
<TheSheep> it should change to the next available resolution
<batyy> not working
<TheSheep> try it several times
<batyy> lets say ctrl alt - ?
<TheSheep> should work too
<batyy> not working
<TheSheep> batyy: you can switch to text mode with alt+ctrl+f1
<TheSheep> then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to change the xserver settings
<TheSheep> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  to make the new settings work
<batyy> rourse temporarily unavailable
<batyy> maybe because im on live mode
<batyy> im going to try alternate install
#xubuntu 2007-10-26
<Mark76> Why does the conversation icon in the Pidgin Buddy list look like a couple of boiled eggs? :-/
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> looks like two speech bubbles to me
<Mark76> Are we seeing the same icon set?
<Mark76> Evening Evil
<evil_tech> late afternoon for me
<evil_tech> :)
<Mark76> Afternoon Evil
<pimp^air> hi
<evil_tech> good evening mark
<pimp^air> i just upgraded to gutsy
<Mark76> Cool
<pimp^air> now my encrypted /home is broken again, as it was everytime i upgraded ubuntu before
<Mark76> I couldn't get 3D to work properly in XFCE so I decided to not bother
<evil_tech> really
<evil_tech> you have xserver-xgl?
<pimp^air> usually it all stops working, because /usr gets mounted after cryptsetup
<evil_tech> and all the core compiz library
<Mark76> Yeah
<pimp^air> any ideas on how to delay the crpytdisks startup?
<evil_tech> did you hit alt + F2 and then type compiz --replace
<Mark76> When I restarted it just hung during the desktop loading
<evil_tech> hmm
<evil_tech> maybe yours was attempting to work like it should and be active at boot
<Mark76> Crappydiscs start up?
<evil_tech> still havent gotten it to do that
<Mark76> I'll wait until XFCE has official Compiz support
<Mark76> No big deal
<evil_tech> anyone know when that will be?
<Mark76> You encrypt your home folder, Pimp?
<Mark76> I've never done that
<pimp^air> Mark76: yes, i did using dapper i guess or breezy
<Mark76> Ah.. Breezy. That takes me back
<pimp^air> i usually put /var and /usr and /opt on different lvms
<Mark76> *Screen goes wavy*
<pimp^air> so when the cryptdisks get started, there's no /usr present
<Mark76> *Harp sounds*
<Mark76> Sounds complicated
<pimp^air> and then it's all not finding libraries and dying and s**t
<Mark76> I really wish I could help
<pimp^air> so basically i'd like to have "starting remaining crypto-disks" after "checking file systems"
<Mark76> But I have no experience of that sort of thing
<evil_tech> yeah ive never messed with encryption
<pimp^air> i don't know exactly how it was before in feisty, but i remember, that i had the same "get rid of /usr tools" issue back then
<Mark76> Are you in the CIA, Pimp?
<pimp^air> no
<Mark76> FSB?
<pimp^air> ?
<pimp^air> why should i
<Mark76> SIS?
<pimp^air> hehe
<pimp^air> Mark76: tell me your password! NOW!
<evil_tech> KGB
<pimp^air> *torture*
<Mark76> My password is *****************************
<Mark76> :D
<pimp^air> hehe
<evil_tech> mine is 11001111000001110101010111100111
<pimp^air> if it wasn't for the easy way to get a recent xfce-installation, i'd be using fedora
<pimp^air> :)
<evil_tech> ah fedora
<Mark76> What a good image viewer for Xubuntu?  I only have Gimp and that seems a bit much for looking at someone's snapshots
<pimp^air> eog is pretty fast for that
<evil_tech> qwenview works too
<Mark76> Checking
<evil_tech> i'd look but im downloading games :)
<Mark76> I installed Alien Arena yesterday
<evil_tech> thats what i am installing currently
<evil_tech> i am trying to find a clone for geometry wars
<Mark76> Geometry Wars?
<evil_tech> its an xbox arcade game
<Mark76> Ah
<evil_tech> you fly around and shoot the little shapes and try to last as long as possible
<evil_tech> ive found windows clones just trying to find a linux version in the repo
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Poor little shapes :(
<Mark76> *Sadness* :(
<evil_tech> theyre evil empire building shapes that must be eliminated via my photon cannon >: D
<evil_tech> FOR TERRA!!!
<Mark76> OH okay
<Mark76> Carry on then
<pimp^air> where do i find a recent xubuntu image?
<pimp^air> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/
<pimp^air> there?
<Mark76> Seems like a good place
<Mark76> I wish AA had a window option
<Mark76> Woohoo!  we have Pacman! :D
<evil_tech> pacman!!
<Mark76> Yeah Baby!
<Mark76> Remind me. What are the gratis game choices in Windows?
<evil_tech> solitaire, spider solitaire, internet chess checkers reversi, freecell and of course minesweeper
<Mark76> How exciting
<evil_tech> super exciting
<Mark76> I'm so excited I may have to go and have a little lie down
<Mark76> We can send each other files in here!
<evil_tech> really?
<evil_tech> how
<Mark76> Well, I just right clicked on your name in the menu and that was one of the options I got
<evil_tech> so it is
<evil_tech> server might block it though
<Mark76> I'm testing it now
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> :(
<Mark76> I think you're right
<Mark76> Oh well
<Mark76> So. What useinterface are you using at the moment?
<Mark76> user interface
<evil_tech> right now im in ubuntu so i can play with compiz without hassle
<Mark76> I'm using Xfce-Stellar with the Galaxy windows manager
<evil_tech> i havent played with the different styles and themes in xfce yet
<Mark76> There's quite a choice
<Mark76> THough I suspect I may have added some from somewhere
<Mark76> I love the analog clock option
<evil_tech> oh i found widgets
<Mark76> Widgets?
<Mark76> where?
<evil_tech> linux version of konfabulator
<Mark76> What's that?
<evil_tech> you have little programs to monitor various things, display info etc
<Mark76> Oh those
<Mark76> I knew about that
<Mark76> I've just activated compositing in the Xfce window manager
<evil_tech> sweet
<Mark76> Hopefully it'll run a bit smoother this time
<evil_tech> what finally got it working
<Mark76> NO, not Compiz
<Mark76> Compositing
<Mark76> Transparency and shadows
<evil_tech> you can do that without compiz? thought you needed that
<evil_tech> wish i would have known that from the get-go
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> Window manager tweaks in the settings menu
<evil_tech> now i cant get those cause it doesnt know what wm im using
<Mark76> Oh dear
<Mark76> Damn.  Looks like you can't play Tremulous on your own
<evil_tech> man my connection is slow
<Mark76> I have to run Pacman from a command line :(
<evil_tech> can you make a launcher?
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> But my panel is pretty crowded
<evil_tech> i try to keep mine as sparse as possible
<evil_tech> otherwise i get lost trying to find the right launcher
<Mark76> Iconbox helps to keep things under control
<evil_tech> whats that?
<Mark76> It's an addition to the Xfce panel that shows programs you have running as icons rhater than text
<Mark76> I should go to bed
<Mark76> It's 1:30am here
<evil_tech> wow
<Mark76> Night Techie
<Mark76> tech
<evil_tech> thnight
<pimp^air> crypted disks don't work in the alternate textinstaller using the xubuntu-alternate iso
<pimp^air> known issue?
<pimp^air> md5sum verified ok
<pimp^air> "Starting up the partitioner" when chosing configure crypt disks
<pimp^air> hanging is 35dump
<pimp^air> has enough ram
<pimp^air> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-md/+bug/154502
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 154502 in partman-md "partitioner crashes with random encryption key." [Undecided,New]
<pimp^air> found it
<pimp^air> ubotu: thank you
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<pimp^air> hehe
<edner__> hi, does anyone have a workaround for the Network Manager keyring request at login?
<edner__> I tried installing libpam-gnome-keyring, which seems to have made it even worse
<edner__> (this occurs when NetworkManager attempts to connect to a wifi network btw)
<klaxian> hello
<klaxian> i'm trying to configure x to use a 1366x768 resolution...is that possible?
<fluffman> what are some generic xorg device drivers I can try?
<fluffman> neomagic sucks :(
<crimsun> vesa.
<mikubuntu> hey everybody, have a look at how comcast is blocking certain kinds of webtraffic: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21376597/
<PiousMinion> I'm a member of the cdrom group and the drom group has RW on /dev/scd0, but every disc I put in my burner.....     brasero says it's un-writable.    clues?
<PiousMinion> Then I can't eject the media without yanking the power to the burner.
<PiousMinion> The damn thing reads data like a crack feind, but idk why it won't burn. lol
<homebrewcider> where can I find the latest hcl please?
<homebrewcider> never mind
<batyy> ppl how can i format a hard drive in xubuntu?
<batyy> im newbie
<joeamined> hi folks
<joeamined> how can i prevent non admin users from removing the xfce-panel ?
<alnokta> kick them a little
<joeamined> haha
<joeamined> no seriously
<alnokta> i don't know, so i just said useless stuff :P
<joeamined> lol
<alnokta> you can make a group
<joeamined> yep
<alnokta> and add them to it and restrict
<alnokta> what they can do
<joeamined> but what privilege influences this thing
<alnokta> no idea ;)
<joeamined> i don't know if removing the panel is linked to a privilege
<joeamined> :)
<alnokta> whats the problem in removing it anyway?
<joeamined> well somebody asked me this question
<joeamined> he is using xubuntu in a network in a school
<joeamined> and he wants to prevent non admin users from removing the panel
<alnokta> may be change the owner of xfce4-panel?
 * alnokta don't knows, and suggests waiting for somebody else
<joeamined> thanks for trying to help :)
<homebrewcider> probably a stupid question, but I'm looking at  a new  computer that has an Intel Core 2 Duo E2140, and can't find it on HCL anywhere
<homebrewcider> anyone running one of these?
<zoredache_> not that exact cpu here, but I am sure it will work
<homebrewcider> specs I was quoted are Core 2 Duo E2140, 4mb level 2 cache
<homebrewcider> and motherboard, guy was flustered but reckon it is Gigabyte vm900m
<homebrewcider> gotta check back
<homebrewcider> when I get the new pc, can i just reinstall xubuntu and copy home back over?
<homebrewcider> _/home that is
<PiousMinion> that should work
<homebrewcider> should?
<homebrewcider> hmmm
<homebrewcider> 'not sounding real confident
<PiousMinion> I would have said "absolutely will" but you would hunt me down if something went wrong.
<homebrewcider> hehe
<homebrewcider> good comeback
<PiousMinion> hehe
<homebrewcider> hmm, according to intel e2140 has 1mb of level 2 cache, not 4
 * PiousMinion doesn't touch intel.
<homebrewcider> i've got an AMD now and it's the noisiest f***** around
<PiousMinion> your processor makes noise?  weird.  lol
<homebrewcider> and I was trying to record albums (vinyl) to the HDD and was sh!te because of computer noise
<homebrewcider> first thing I heard from computer shops, many of them too
<homebrewcider> not discernable until playing back recorded sound
<PiousMinion> How is the processor making noise?
<PiousMinion> interference?
<PiousMinion> RF *
<homebrewcider> couldn't make it out just listening to the computer
<homebrewcider> they all said noisy mother board and processor
<homebrewcider> wasn't a grounding issue
<homebrewcider> either
<homebrewcider> been there
<homebrewcider> it's just a loud computer
<homebrewcider> listened to my mate's computer and you coiuld hardly tell it's on
<PiousMinion> so it's RF interference.  I'm not sure the processor would cause that, but maybe amd boards tend to carry the same audio chipsets which aren't that great.
<PiousMinion> idk
<homebrewcider> and his is a dell ffs
<homebrewcider> inserted a num,ber of other sound cards into it, still had the problem
<PiousMinion> There's one way I can think of to help determine if it's the proc.   remove speakers and stream your audio output over a network.
<homebrewcider> can't fo that but recored as I was saying with no speakers attached into 3 different sound cards, still had problem , recored no input, ie just computer itself and noise shows up every time
<PiousMinion> well, from that we knows it's on the board, but to determine what on the board idk.
 * PiousMinion can't type.
<homebrewcider> thast
<homebrewcider> that's the sort of problem i want to avoid with this new setup I'm looking at
<homebrewcider> know what I mean?
<PiousMinion> aye
<PiousMinion> could solder a crap load of ground wires all over the board. lol
<homebrewcider> hehe
<homebrewcider> getting a new pc anyway so this new one will do all the recording hehe
<homebrewcider> ok, back to computer shop, thanx guys
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> hello/
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> ??
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> where is everyone?
<PiousMinion> on my screen they are to the right.  :)
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> nobody is talking or ??
<PiousMinion> I'm the only one I suppose. heh
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> oh
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> thats weird why is there such a long list of logged on users?
<PiousMinion> Much of IRC is like that unfortunately.  People just stay in IRC channels further congesting the intarwebs.
<PiousMinion> When I'm gone I'm gone.  *shrugs*
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i have been kicked off ubuntu both regular and non topic and it's been like a month
<PiousMinion> banned from #ubuntu ?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i never did anything to warrent a boot either
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> yea #ubuntu
<PiousMinion> #ubuntu consists of a bunch of 12 years old asking questions blatantly answered in the FAQs. heh
<PiousMinion> I stay away.  :)
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i had discovered ubuntu actually I put xfce on that's how I knew about this channel
<PiousMinion> ubuntu is great if you have the cpu cycles and ram to throw away. hehe
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> anyways i had to go back to XP cuz i own the only printer on earth that didnt have a linux option without bottoming out on disc space
<PiousMinion> lol
<PiousMinion> nice
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> no i loved ubuntu i just like xfce better for me
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i like the way you can drag stuff across 4 screens
<PiousMinion> same here.  Easier to install xubuntu and have xfce4 by default.
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> makes lots of room and i can do insane things with just a little 256ram system
<PiousMinion> aye
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> yea xubuntu is even a little inflated for my liking
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> i like to just start from xfce and go from there on my own
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> you know one thing i thought was cool in kde id like to see make it's way into xfce is the "wallet" for passwords and stuff
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> id like to see it go a little deeper like generating it's own keys etc
<PiousMinion> hmm
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> that would be sweet
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> anyways i had JUST got done installing XP back on and i was just so used to going and hanging out online with everyone from ubuntu i went back and i asked someone if there was any where I could "openSource" windows
<PiousMinion> I don't understand that question.
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> as stupid as it sounds it is freenode's most popular channels
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> one of i mean
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> its at least in the top 100 ha ha
<PiousMinion> What did you mean by "any where I could "openSource" windows"  ?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> its something like M.S. open source or something
<PiousMinion> I still have no clue what you mean.
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> anywhoo i asked someone on the ubuntu channel if they knew what the channel's # was and i said what i just told you about my printer
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> and then i said a couple of the things i noticed about my computer that werent negative regarding XP and boom next thing i knew i was kicked off
<mindframe-> so the "auto failsafe graphics" stuff is worthless if you cant even get to a console to fix stuff
<mindframe-> how the hell do you disable it?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> it's been over a month now
<PiousMinion> mindframe-:  huh?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> what "graphic fail safe"?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> GIMP?
<mindframe-> gutsy has a "feature" where if X does not start properly then it goes to "safe mode"
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> can't you disable it?
<mindframe-> all it does for me is take me to a black screen where ctrl+alt+bkspc or ctrl+f* does nothing
<mindframe-> thats what im trying to figure out
<PiousMinion> mindframe-:  Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't work ?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> have you tried doing whatever you tried to do originally through terminal?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> mindframe: what is the feature called "exactly"
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> ??
<mindframe-> "failsafe graphics mode"
<mindframe-> or something similar
<mindframe-> PiousMinion, no it doesnt
<PiousMinion> mindframe-: well that isn't fun.
<mindframe-> guy in #ubuntu said to rename /etc/gdm/failsafeXinit
<mindframe-> testing now
<mindframe-> i think my new raid card is having some kind of irq conflict with my nvidia card
<PiousMinion> certainly possible
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> mindframe: http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/09/01/201200
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> http://www.nraged.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10116&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> http://arstechnica.com/journals/linux.ars/2007/08/29/ubuntu-xorg-maintainer-demonstrates-bulletproof-x
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> that one should be better
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> Minset:did you follow slashdot through and end up here already?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> mindframe:sorry lol
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> good luck!
<mindframe-> no irq conflict, just that failsafe garbage messing with my xorg conf
<mindframe-> chmod -x /etc/gdm/failsafe*
<homebrewcider> does gutsy utilise dual core?
<warbler> this gives some clues - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3564496#post3564496
<homebrewcider> ok
<Doomguy0505> Is Sony DDU1611 DVD known to not work with Xubuntu? The CD is always defected when run on the computer with the DDU, but other CD-ROM drives work with it
<warbler> Doomguy0505: there doesn,t seem to be any complaints I can find
<warbler> does it work on another comp?
<Doomguy0505> warbler: Yes, all the other computers pass the defects check
<warbler> what's the defects test?
<Doomguy0505> warbler: In the DDU, the defects varies each time, so there must be a reader problem
<warbler> Doomguy0505: what sort of defects are you talking about?
<Doomguy0505> Files not matching the hashes
<warbler> is it a md5 checksum?
<Doomguy0505> Yes
<warbler> so burning with the sony always gives errors but other devices don't - yes?
<warbler> Doomguy0505: if you are burning an OS then everyone will tell you to burn it slowly - 4X is the best
<Doomguy0505> Last attempt, I tried a lot of CDs, with each speed possible, all failed
<warbler> Doomguy0505: I can't find any other people having issues like your's - maybe , if it is not speed than the device might be faulty?
<Doomguy0505> I can't really tell, since it lacks diagnostics
<warbler> Doomguy0505: does it play a retail dvd ok?
<Doomguy0505> Yes
<Doomguy0505> And it installs XP
<warbler> try using k3b as burning software - I had problems with gnomebaker but changing to k3b got things working
<Doomguy0505> I have burned from Ubuntu and Nero
<warbler> Doomguy0505: so it is just xfburn is it?
<Doomguy0505> I burned with gnomebaker and I have burned with Nero on Windows XP
<warbler> Doomguy0505: sorry - don't know what else to add...
<Doomguy0505> I could always just use cygwin
<warbler> I use xubuntu on a headless server to burn and it works well with k3b
<MaxFrames> hello
<warbler> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<MaxFrames> quick & lame question: how do I check which version of xubuntu I am running?
<warbler> MaxFrames: in terminal type - uname -a
<warbler> "uname -a"
<MaxFrames> uname -a
<MaxFrames> it returns what I think is the linux kernel version?
<MaxFrames> 2.6.20-16-generic
<MaxFrames> ok, I got it
<MaxFrames> cat /etc/issue
<warbler> or try - lsb_release -a
<MaxFrames> strange though... I am running v7.04 and the update manager is not presenting me with the distribution upgrade option to install 7.10
<MaxFrames> it did on another 7.04 install I have here
<MaxFrames> possibly because update manager has to be updated as well (I didn't use this laptop for months)
<MaxFrames> what do you think?
<warbler> gksu update-manager -d is what you need to get 7.10 - is that what your using?
<MaxFrames> I am using the GIU
<MaxFrames> *GUI*
<MaxFrames> anyway I'm installing a batch of 7.04 updates now, let's see if the upgrade option appears afterwards
<TangBaBa> Good evening, everyone. Anyone up to help a noob?
<MaxFrames> I'm a noob as well, but who knows... :P
<totalwormface> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<totalwormface> :]
<TangBaBa> Well, I've got kind of a simple question first which might null the need ask anything else.
<TangBaBa> I'm running Xubuntu (Gabby) on an old Sony Vaio P3 (900MHz or thereabouts) with only 192MB of RAM.
<TangBaBa> My question (and background) is this:
<MaxFrames> "gabby"?
<TangBaBa> I forgot the name of the newest release.
<TangBaBa> Gibson?
<MaxFrames> gusty gibbon :P
<TangBaBa> Something like that. There we go.
<TangBaBa> New it was a G-word.
<totalwormface> :D
<totalwormface> i like this question already
<TangBaBa> Anyhow- I'm using the Wiki to try and use NDiswrapper to get the Belkin wireless card that I bought the other day working.
<TangBaBa> I'm at the point where I run modprobe, but it just hangs.
<TangBaBa> Is this an operation that will simply just take a lot of time because this machine is ancient, or is probably generating a segmentation fault, not doing anything else, and I just don't know about it.
<totalwormface> TangBaBa: have you searched the forums for anyone with problems with this specific type
<TangBaBa> Pardon the typing.
<TangBaBa> I've seen several people having problems with this particular Belkin card.
<TangBaBa> Unfortunately, I just bought this one, and mine seems to be a newer version than the ones others have addressed in the forums (or at the least the posts I've come across).
<MaxFrames> oh anyway it is "gutsy" and not "gusty"... my fault :P
<totalwormface> TangBaBa: and the workarounds for those types are not functioning on yours?
<TangBaBa> Everyone in the forums had different, creative ways of dealing with the problem of getting this card to work (thought apparently it works straight out of the box for some people)... But I wanted to try the "official" wiki solution first.
<totalwormface> (btw, i really don't know one thing about wireless / ndiswrapper :P)
<totalwormface> good choice
<TangBaBa> Do you know anything about running modprobe?
<totalwormface> nah, i tried to fix a webcam with modprobe once but i failed horribly :P
<TangBaBa> As I recall from the man page, it is messing around with the kernel...
<totalwormface> so no help from me there either, lol
<TangBaBa> =P
<TangBaBa> So I don't know if it's just something that will take a while on a P3...
<TangBaBa> It's been running for about 10 minutes already with no output (even though I used a verbose switch).
<MaxFrames> if you're not in a hurry, you'd probably better let it run for some time
<TangBaBa> I'm not.
<TangBaBa> Just running depmod took around 4 minutes or so...
<MaxFrames> if it's not done in an hour or so, then you'll probably be able to assume it's stuck
<TangBaBa> I think I'll just go to sleep and see if anything is different in the morning.
<TangBaBa> I was just so hoping to have it working before I went to work tomorrow =P
<TangBaBa> Thanks guys- have a great night/morning/afternoon - whichever is appropiate for your time zone =)
<totalwormface> *^_^*
<MaxFrames> I had to gksu update-manager -d to get the distro upgrade option... strange, I didn't have to with the other PC
<totalwormface> people who get happy with no solution
<benpicco> Hi, i started the update on an quiet old machine ca. 1h ago and now it tells me there is still 1h left - well, the pc has to be turned off in ca. 45m - can i abort the update then without risking to break the system_
<benpicco> ?
<MaxFrames> what update? feisty to gutsy?
<benpicco> yes
<benpicco> the cdrom updater
<totalwormface> benpicco: is it still downloading or installing?
<benpicco> its already installing
<MaxFrames> I'm doing the same and it's already installing... I can't see a "pause" or "cancel" option
<MaxFrames> I think you'd better let it run... do you absolutely have to switch the system off?
<benpicco> well, the power is turned off then
<MaxFrames> and that is not under your control, is it?
<benpicco> no, its not, the room is cloes then
<MaxFrames> mm, tough one
<benpicco> i hoped i could finish it within 1.5h
<MaxFrames> if you kill the process, perhaps odd results will arise
<benpicco> and if i go in hibernate mode?
<MaxFrames> that could work
<MaxFrames> if you can pause the task and then hibernate
<benpicco> i started it fromn console so it might be posible
<MaxFrames> anyway, 4:40 remaining here :P
<MaxFrames> good thing it's a laptop
<benpicco> erm, how to pause the proess best_
<benpicco> ?
<benpicco> uing ctrl+z to pause it - and how to resume again?
<benpicco> so fg %1 will work after resuming, too, i hope...
<MaxFrames> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/10308-can-i-pause-command-execution.html
<MaxFrames> good luck
<MaxFrames> indicating 1:48 here now :)
<benpicco> oops
<MaxFrames> just for the sake of curiosity: what kind of place disconnects the power from all workstations at a given time of the day?
<benpicco> i clicked on the End button in the upper rigt corner - and the effect bluring the screen normally crashed x
<benpicco> im at school atm ,)
<benpicco> well, seems like dpkg --configure -c can fix it
 * MaxFrames goes to lunch
<excalibasr_> hello, how can i chose which programs start on boot? i have 7 nm-applets each time i restart... please help
<excalibasr_> i am using xubuntu 7.10
<_dillinger> oh man, I upgraded to gutsy and now my printer doesn't work
<_dillinger> or it "works", but it prints blank pages :(
<_dillinger> it worked fine under the previous release and was supported fine with drivers etc
<_dillinger> I guess I broke the golden rule of computing "if it works, don't fuck with it"
<_dillinger> :(
<Pixilarion> _dillinger: did you do a distupgrade?
<Pixilarion> or clean install?
<SoulChild> hey all, is there a way to change from 32-bit to 64-bit without loosing my configuration ????
<MaxFrames> help!!!! while I was at lunch the 7.10 installation went crazy
<MaxFrames> I found the screensaver active and locked, I typed the password (100% sure it's correct, obviously) and it did not accept it
<totalwormface> SoulChild: is your /home on a different partition than your / ?
<MaxFrames> so I clicked on "new login" and now I am presented with the 7.10 login window and I can't do anything
<SoulChild> totalwormface: nope,... but i am able to back it up ;)
<MaxFrames> a popup windows saying "authentication failed" keeps on popping up
<MaxFrames> I can't click on anything or type anything
<totalwormface> SoulChild: probably all you need are the files in /home, there ubuntu stores most of your configuration :]
<MaxFrames> what the .... is happening? :(
<SoulChild> totalwormface: i know ,... but .... well ... how do i backup my package-configurare ( the package that are installed, and those which arenot )
<totalwormface> well, that is the whole point of a fresh install isn't it? :P
<totalwormface> MaxFrames: that really is bad stuff
<totalwormface> MaxFrames: did you ask in #ubuntu?
<MaxFrames> heeelp
<MaxFrames> I had to restart, so maybe now my 7.10 install is toast :(
<MaxFrames> kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)
<MaxFrames> I knew it....
<MaxFrames> and now?
<MaxFrames> heeeeeelo
<MaxFrames> p
<totalwormface> MaxFrames: did you have a seperate /home partition?
<totalwormface> then you could try a clean install
<totalwormface> otherwise, try a livecd, backup your files and do a clean install
<MaxFrames> :(((
<totalwormface> breaking up an upgrade is nasty :]
<MaxFrames> I do not understand what happened.... I left the installer working... why the **** did it CHANGE my password?
<MaxFrames> now I can't even boot this stupid thing
<keitherz> heeeeeeeeeellllllllppppppppppp!!!!!!!!
<keitherz> my windows partition is blah!!!
<MaxFrames> I am able to enter the recovery mode though
<MaxFrames> what can I do from there to try and recover?
<totalwormface> retry the upgrade?
<MaxFrames> how?
<keitherz> Unexpected clusters per mft record (-1).
<totalwormface> update-manager -d
<keitherz> Failed to mount '/dev/hda5': Invalid argument
<totalwormface> dpkg update-manager -d :]
<keitherz> The device '/dev/hda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<MaxFrames> ok I am able to boot with kernel 2.6.20
<MaxFrames> not with 2.6.22
<totalwormface> 22 is the gutsy one
<MaxFrames>  dpkg update-manager is not accepted
<keitherz> how can i remove the old kernels
<MaxFrames> update-manager -d does not work either
<totalwormface> MaxFrames: sorry, it's just 'update-manager'
<keitherz> hello
<MaxFrames> does not work
<keitherz> can someone read all my above post
<MaxFrames> "segmentation fault" + a lot of other stuff
<totalwormface> MaxFrames: how did you upgrade in the first place?
<MaxFrames> update-manager
<totalwormface> gahh, i don't understand what's happening :]
<MaxFrames> how do I apt-get gutsy?
<MaxFrames> I found a post in a forum which suggests sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MaxFrames> let's go=>fingaz cross'd
<totalwormface> could work :]
<MaxFrames> keitherz: can you access the ntfs partition with windows?
<keitherz> no
<MaxFrames> then it's probably corrupted
<keitherz> i think that means my windows is hoste
<MaxFrames> "hoste"?
<keitherz> typo
<keitherz> host
<keitherz> nvm that WORD argh!!
<keitherz> my windows is dead
<MaxFrames> try to repair the file system using a disk scan&repair tool
<MaxFrames> it's going on somehow, but keeps saying "regenerating font cache" every two or three lines
<keitherz> uhm
<keitherz> max
<keitherz> what software can i use for that
<MaxFrames> dunno...
<MaxFrames> perhaps http://www.diskinternals.com/
<keitherz> i need one for linux
<MaxFrames> sorry, don't know any. try to google for it
<MaxFrames> oh goooosh
<MaxFrames> now the prompt has disappeared
<MaxFrames> what the....
<MaxFrames> bah... reboot
<MaxFrames> looks good... the mouse has appeared :)
<MaxFrames> except it won't get past that :(
<keitherz> hehe
<keitherz> im on xubuntu with compiz fusion and my memory could still take it
<MaxFrames> gosh... it was reasonably quick with 7.04 and it's dead on 7.10.....
<MaxFrames> it takes an hour to do anything
<MaxFrames> i hadnt realised gutsy was that much heavier than feisty
<MaxFrames> it format=>reinstall feisty :/
<MaxFrames> and i thought the system requirements were the same
<keitherz> uhm
<keitherz> is that xubuntu
<MaxFrames> it is
<MaxFrames> gonna try something lighter, like ubuntu lite or absolute
<MaxFrames> i want a linux with GUI and basic office software which runs really FAST on old (pentium III class, 64 to 128 mb RAM) machines
<MaxFrames> i'll install it to revive old laptops
<MaxFrames> stuff which originally shipped with win 2000 or win me
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: well, xubuntu is probably the best you will do to fit your needs unless you want to "roll your own" setup from a base debian system and then build it from the ground up
<MaxFrames> which i am not able to do
<MaxFrames> anyway xubuntu does not run reasonably well on this machine, it just can't handle it
<MaxFrames> strange because it handled 7.04 pretty well
<MaxFrames> unfortunately I have no time to study, search, build, compile, test: i need a quick solution to put back these venerable machines on the road
<MaxFrames> who cares about bells and whistles.... as long as they work well
<MaxFrames> I'd just like to know why 7.10 is crawling where 7.04 walked
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: honestly, i don't know ... i don't run xubuntu anymore, all my systems run custom config'd debian systems because i wanted more performance and more stability
<maxamillion> hiya grazie, long time no speak
<keitherz> ah MaxFrames
<keitherz> have you tried DSL befor
<maxamillion> MaxFrames: if you are going to go the route of DSL, you might want to give fluxbuntu a look before going to something that is so hack-job
<keitherz> oh
<MaxFrames> fluxbuntu? I don't know it... is it suitable for my needs in your opinion?
<keitherz> why wont MaxFrames talk
<keitherz> now he did
<MaxFrames> and whats dsl?
<keitherz> damn small linux
<MaxFrames> ah ok
<grazie> hi maxamillion, how are you? I tend to get outdoors a lot when the weather is more favourable
<MaxFrames> fluxbuntu seems to be unavailable for download at this time
<MaxFrames> PIII 969 MHz/64 MB: do you think DSL will run well?
<keitherz> yea
<keitherz> i think
<MaxFrames> it's way above the min specs
<MaxFrames> it's not booting anyway :/
<MaxFrames> i made a live cd with dsl current and it's stuck on the acpi detection
<keitherz> acpi
<keitherz> what acpi?
<MaxFrames> ac battery button fan processor thermal
<MaxFrames> does not boot
<MaxFrames> this is getting boring
<keitherz> oh that
<keitherz> there is a solution
<MaxFrames> ?
<MaxFrames> please tell me that, or it will be "Damn Useless Linux" for me :P
<MaxFrames> perhaps "failsafe"?
<MaxFrames> no, that just gives me a prompt
<MaxFrames> dsl no apm
<MaxFrames> nope, same as before
<mindframe-> wait for the fluxbuntu :)
<keitherz_> sorry
<keitherz_> it was a power surge
<MaxFrames> I will try puppylinux
<MaxFrames> if that fails too, i'll give up :(
<MaxFrames> puppy linux sounds good anyway... I can always spank it if it bisbehaves
<MaxFrames> *mis*
<keitherz_> oh that puppt
<keitherz_> puppy
<keitherz_> well the waggy tail pisses me off
<MaxFrames> lol... poor puppy
<MaxFrames> let's see how well it does... live cd ready
<MaxFrames> here, puppy, here... fetch!
<keitherz> whats RC?
<MaxFrames> release candidate, i'd say
<keitherz> its always in Ubuntu Gusty RC fusion
<keitherz> its always in Ubuntu Gusty RC compiz fusion
<MaxFrames> gee... the loading process is *slow*
<MaxFrames> god damn it! it's stuck again!
<MaxFrames> I'm starting to think there is no such thing as a lightweight linux
<MaxFrames> "get current hardware or get screwed"
<ous> hey all
<ous> I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old Vaio PCV-200 with a newer 80GB HDD in ot
<ous> *it
<ous> so the issue is whenever I boot up Grub fails on Stage 2 with Error 18
<ous> reccomendations?
<minimec> Hi. I would like to change the icon of some of my folers in Thunar. Is that possilbe, as there is no such function in the properties menu of a folder...
<hyper__ch> hiho
<minimec> hi ;)
<minimec> hyper__ch: You use Thunar I guess don't you?
<minimec> hyper__ch: Is it possible to give some custom icons to a folder?
<hyper__ch> minimec: I don't use thunar
<minimec> hyper__ch: ok thx
<hyper__ch> I prefer Konqueror
<minimec> I never gave konqueror a real try...
<minimec> .. or let's say a real chance..
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> ich hab gerade von feisty auf gutsy grafisch mit xfce upgedatet, alles lief gut bis auf einmal die atstatur und maus nicht mehr ging und eine frage zum behalten eienr config kam, ich konnte nichts machen und so habe ich xfce-session gekillt und neu egstartet, ist mein system jetzt schrott?
<alnokta> when you type in terminal and what you type comes delayed, what is the cause of that?
<evil_tech> you need to be in the deutsch channel
<evil_tech> slow system
<evil_tech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<alnokta> he is gone already
<The_ManU_212> hier
<The_ManU_212> pidgin crashes
<alnokta> slow system on the host?
<The_ManU_212> what happened?
<alnokta> or me?
<minimec> The_ManU_212: hier ist eigentlich ein englischer channel? starte das system im recovery mode. wenn grub kommt die esc taste drücken
<The_ManU_212> ok didnt know sry
<The_ManU_212> minimec: and then?
<The_ManU_212> pidgin isnt very stable
<The_ManU_212> afk for some minutes
<alnokta> evil_tech: ?
<evil_tech> yes
<evil_tech> sorry was playing collapse
<minimec> The_ManU_212: sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg. You will have to answer some questions. if you're not sure about the driver of you card take the vesa driver.
<alnokta> evil_tech: which is slow..my computer or the host itself?
<evil_tech> well are you logged into the terminal remotely?
<minimec> The_ManU_212: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... sorry ;)
<evil_tech> if remote then maybe the the host is slow or the connection is experiencing some lag
<alnokta> evil_tech: yes
<alnokta> ah it must be the connection
<alnokta> thx
<evil_tech> yup
<Mark76> What's the off topic channel called?
<Mark76> Hey Evil
<evil_tech> hey mark
<Mark76> How's it going?
<evil_tech> pretty good getting ready to go to work
<evil_tech> you?
<Mark76> OKay
<Mark76> Just sitting around
<Mark76> I've spent most of the day installing games from the repos and finding out just how bad I am at FPS
<evil_tech> lol
<evil_tech> my games await on my work computer
<Mark76> I suspect not having a joystick doesn't help
<evil_tech> should have finished downloading and installing last night
<Mark76> Cook
<Mark76> Cool
<Mark76> But...
<Mark76> Shouldn't you be working on your work computer?
<evil_tech> meh need something to occupy time after i set systems up for installation
<alnokta> Mark76: frame per second?
<Mark76> First Person Shooter
<Mark76> Ah, I see Evil
<evil_tech> but i must get going. ill see you again once im logged on at work
<evil_tech> ta
<jarnos> Hi, is it meant that pasword is asked after suspend?
<alnokta> agh
<Mark76> Yes
<jarnos> It did not for me.
<jarnos> on Gutsy.
<Mark76> LUcky you
<Mark76> Ever played Alien Arena?
<minimec> jarnos: You have to activate that for your screentsaver I think. It should work for suspend I think
<Mark76> My suspend is wonky. So I can't help
<alnokta> whats the development release?
<Mark76> Erm
<alnokta> post gutsy i mean
<Mark76> Hardy Heron
<Mark76> 8.04
<Mark76> LTS
<alnokta> is there anything we can install yet?
<Mark76> How adventurous do you feel?
<alnokta> :)
<TheSheep> alnokta: as long as your installation is not critical for your life
<TheSheep> alnokta: for example, if you use it for work, then don't
<alnokta> ah
<alnokta> i use it for other things, yes
<TheSheep> it's a work in progress, and although it usually works more or less, it can sometimes break hard or even corrupt data
<The_ManU_213> gaim never chrashed pidgin every five minutes
<The_ManU_213> so i didnt get you cause of several crashes
<alnokta> so i will stick with gutsy then :)
<TheSheep> alnokta: compulsive upgrader? ;)
<The_ManU_213> i upgraded feisty to gutsy but had to restart xfce-session so that the upgrade has been terminated too
<Mark76> I've not had any problem with Pidgin crashing
<The_ManU_213> how can i see if my system is fine or i have to reinstall it?
<alnokta> TheSheep: :P
<TheSheep> The_ManU_213: run the upgrade again?
<Mark76> Hey Sheep
<The_ManU_213> Thehm
<TheSheep> hi Mark76
<The_ManU_213> The Sheep how?
<alnokta> OCU
<minimec> alnokta: I started to use gutsy with tribe5 on my test system. I will do the same with Hardy. I f you want to test... try Debian Lenny ;)
<TheSheep> The_ManU_213: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Mark76> Does Pidgin support webcams?  I haven't seen the option anywhere
<TheSheep> hi SamRose :)
<The_ManU_213> argh strange pidgin
<alnokta> minimec: i did that from fiesty, kept upgrading till gutsy :)
<TheSheep> Mark76: I guess not, I've heard some rumours they were working on it, but I might have mixed something up
<The_ManU_213> ehm there is all fine
<Mark76> You want strange pidgin me show you Dodo
<The_ManU_213> i broke the upgrade and then i had to reconfigure dpkg and all seems to be fine but not all was installed
<jarnos> minimec: I played with screen saver settings and set it so suspend when I close the laptop cover, in return I am asked password, but not if I choose the suspend from xfce4-panel.
<Mark76> Thanks Sheep
<TheSheep> The_ManU_213: then install the xubuntu-desktop package
<TheSheep> The_ManU_213: it will pull in all parts of xubuntu
<SamRose> Hey TheSheep :)
<The_ManU_213> minimec what did you say to do with my "broken" system?
<The_ManU_213> can you all upgrade with no issue grphically?
<jarnos> Can anybody else return to desktop from suspend without being asked password?
<Mark76> Nope
<minimec> The_ManU_213: can you change to a console on your system with <alt>F1 ?
<jarnos> Mark76: provided you can return from suspend.
<minimec> jarnos: I use e17 as window manager with some gtk apps. So I cannot help you with the xfce4-panel.
<Mark76> Which I can't
<minimec> oups... time is running.. have to go cu
<Mark76> Does anyone know how to add items to the menus?
<jarnos> Mark76: right-click the menu
<Mark76> That doesn't work in Xubuntu
<TheSheep> Mark76: settings->menu editor
<Mark76> That doesn't look like the applications menu, Sheep
<TheSheep> Mark76: yes, because it's generated form the system icons, but you can add your own items in there, and they will show up
<The_ManU_213> minimec, i know how to change to a console but how to check the system i think there went something wrong with dist-upgrade cause i had to kill it ( x mouse and keyboard crashed no navigation possible)
<Mark76> How do I add an item to, say, the games menu?
<TheSheep> Mark76: create a 'games' submenu and add an item to it
<TheSheep> Mark76: place them above the system include
<Mark76> But there's already a games submenu
<TheSheep> Mark76: not in the editor
<TheSheep> Mark76: basically, the menu you are editong is later being merged with the system-generated one
<evil_tech> hmm apparently direct rendering is not enabled on my system
<Mark76> kay, Where do I click first?
<Mark76> I have the menu editor open
<jarnos> Mark76: try right click on system
<jarnos> Mark76: add entry.
<jarnos> I have opposite problem. I want to remove items from a submenu.
<jarnos> I have some entries in Other submenu added by Wine.
<jarnos> I have uninstalled the respective windows application, and even upgraded ubuntu, but the menu entries remain.
<fro> so uh
<fro> anyone around to help?
<Mark76> I set up a sub menu called games and added a game to it but it isn't showing up in the pop up menu
<jarnos> Mark76: did you save?
<fro> anyone else here use bitchx?
<Mark76> Yes
<alnokta> this is weird, can you open turtle.ignorelist.com ?
<alnokta> it was working just yesterday
<Mark76> Damn. It's in the Settings menu
<Mark76> Now I need to kinow how to remove stuff as well
<evil_tech> having to start my wm manually is really getting annoying
<fro> alnokta, no, doesn't work
<alnokta> i get network timeout on my 127.0.0.1
<alnokta> :(
<alnokta> there is something wrong
<fro> clearly
<alnokta> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart won't fix it
<alnokta> and /var/log/apache2 don't have anything
<jarnos> Mark76: move the menu above system by clicking the arrows, then save.
<alnokta> could this be the reason? Oct 26 17:19:40 lost-desktop avahi-daemon[4726]: No service file found in /etc/avahi/services.
<Mark76> Now I have two games menus
<jarnos> Mark76: you mean games and Games?
<fro> bleh
<Mark76> Yes
<alnokta>  GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 743 "-" " what does that mean?
<jarnos> Mark76:  Try to rename the other to Games
<silliness> evil_tech, sup
<ProducedRaw> how can i disable tooltips?
<evil_tech> hola
<silliness> 5 dolla
<silliness> anyway
<silliness> tried to burn again and still very very slow evil_tech
<alnokta> TheSheep: any idea why apache isn't responding? even on localhost 127.0.0.1 or 10.0.0.12
<evil_tech> well it is a 366mhz
<TheSheep> alnokta: I really hate apache and refuse to support it, aks on #apache :)
<evil_tech> if you cant ping your loopback then there is something wrong with your tpp/ip stack
<alnokta> TheSheep: what server do you use then?
<evil_tech> tcp/ip*
<alnokta> evil_tech: it was working fine and i haven't changed anything in Network
<TheSheep> alnokta: lighttpd
<Mark76> I can't do it :(
<Mark76> I'm going to have dinner
<alnokta> its pretty straight forward, install apache, open the port on the router, then it works.
<Mark76> Bye for now
<evil_tech> something is wrong. that is why they have you ping the loopback. it is to test that the tcp-ip stack is functioning
<TheSheep> alnokta: you also need to tell apcahe on what port and IPs to listen
<TheSheep> evil_tech: he's not pinging it
<alnokta> TheSheep: by default as always, it listens on 80
<TheSheep> alnokta: on which ip?
<alnokta> and i open 80 by default and 443 for ssl
<TheSheep> alnokta: have you looked into the logs?
<evil_tech> whats he doing with it?
<evil_tech> thats what i get for coming in the middle of a conversation
<alnokta> TheSheep: yes, syslog, apache2/access.log error.log , nothing novel
<alnokta> TheSheep: open turtle.ignorelist.com and i will give you what it makes on access.log
<silliness> evil_tech, can you think of anything else why  I am burning so slow
<evil_tech> nope not a clue other than what i have suggested already
<alnokta> evil_tech: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42263/
<evil_tech> alnokta: yeah that is bad. i dont know how one would go about fixing it either. i just know it means that tcp/ip is not working
<evil_tech> maybe uninstall and reinstall tcp/ip?
<jarnos> Anybody have idea how to remove the Other menu?
<jarnos> A submenu generated by Wine, I suppose.
<TheSheep> jarnos: put that app in some other submenu
<TheSheep> jarnos: copy relevant file from /usr/share/applications/ to ~/local/share/applications/ and edit it
<TheSheep> jarnos: edit the 'Categories' entry to put it in some other menu
<TheSheep> jarnos: or add 'hidden: true' to make it hidden
<alnokta> evil_tech: how? ;)
<evil_tech> looking in synaptic to see if it is a package. b
<alnokta> that is strange, it opens in http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/http://turtle.ignorelist.com/
<alnokta> but not with localhost
<alnokta> or the local ip
<evil_tech> so you can ping outside your local network?
<alnokta> evil_tech: you mean like websites?
<jarnos> TheSheep: I can't find relevant files. The entries are Windows application names.
<evil_tech> yeah
<jarnos> TheSheep: they got there when I installed a windows application using wine.
<TheSheep> jarnos: grep for them
<alnokta> evil_tech: sure
<alnokta> --- yahoo.com ping statistics ---
<alnokta> 19 packets transmitted, 18 received, 5% packet loss, time 18008ms
<alnokta> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 255.364/259.217/261.552/1.748 ms
<TheSheep> jarnos: ah, then they will probably already be in ~/local/share/applications/
<alnokta> evil_tech: what do you get whne you ping me 81.10.39.193 ?
<jarnos> TheSheep: there is no such directory.
<evil_tech> alnokta: ping is successful
<TheSheep> jarnos: .local
<TheSheep> jarnos: sorry
<jarnos> TheSheep: it's getting hot :)
<alnokta> evil_tech: why i cannot ping myself then ;)
<evil_tech> so tpc/ip is apparently fine if you can ping outside and people can ping you
<zoredache> hold on...
<evil_tech> firewall?
<zoredache> alnokta: are you behind a broadband router?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: ping has noting to do with tcp
<TheSheep> evil_tech: it's icmp
<evil_tech> i know that
<zoredache> what is the ip address of your computer?
<zoredache> not the ip of your router?
<alnokta> zoredache: yes, 81.10.39.193
<alnokta> evil_tech: i didn't install any firewalls
<zoredache> when you have a broadband you will have to screw around with dns
<evil_tech> but when you ping the loopback that is to test the tcp/ip protocol stack. everything else is to see if there is connectivity
<s|k> why would a user not be able to see a directory in another user's home directory even though permissions are set to read?
<TheSheep> alnokta: linux comes with a firewall build in in kernel
<zoredache> your router will not NAT internal traffic destined for internal hosts
<TheSheep> s|k: you need an x on a directory to enter it
<SunZ-_> hola
<TheSheep> s|k: and on all the directories above
<alnokta> zoredache: uhm but it worked before? ;)
<s|k> an x is for execute?
<alnokta> TheSheep: how can i see its configuration then?
<TheSheep> s|k: execute for files, end enter fo directories
<s|k> ohh
<zoredache> did you have an entry in the hosts file that gave your internet IP for the hostname?
<TheSheep> alnokta: iptables -L
<zoredache> *internal* ip
<SunZ-_> i just installed xubuntu 7.10 but i have a strange problem... an half wsod! when login.. half of the screen is white... and of course all is blocked.. any suggestion ?
<alnokta> zoredache: let me check
<TheSheep> alnokta: 'ip a' will tell you
<LycanNyc-work> hello guys..
<alnokta> zoredache: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42268/
<alnokta> TheSheep: should i sudo iptables -L or normally it should give info?
<jarnos> TheSheep: rm -r wine/ in ~/.local/share/applications/ did the trick. (I had formatted / during upgrade and don't have wine installed anymore.)
<jarnos> TheSheep: thanks
<TheSheep> alnokta: sudo
<zoredache> so  if you connect with a browser to http://10.0.0.12 you don't get anything?  how about if you telnet to 10.0.0.12?
<zoredache> or netcat to 10.0.0.12 on port 80
<evil_tech> well that sucked
<evil_tech> stupid game
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42269/
<alnokta> zoredache: yes network timeout in the browser
<TheSheep> alnokta: ok, so no additional firewall rules
<alnokta> telnet: could not resolve to/10.0.0.12: Servname not supported for ai_socktype
<TheSheep> alnokta: what does 'ip a' say?
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42270/
<TheSheep> alnokta: ok, so your local ip is 10.0.0.12
<alnokta> TheSheep: i know :)
<zoredache> ok, so if you use the command 'nc 10.0.0.12 80' you get an error?
<TheSheep> alnokta: I wonder why you don't have an IP on your loopback device
<alnokta> even ssh is messed up and won't allow me to login
<alnokta> TheSheep: how can i add it?
<zoredache> how is that static adddress get configure?
<zoredache> can you show us your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<TheSheep> alnokta: sudo ip a a 127.0.0.1/8 dev lo
<alnokta> i added it through system->network
<alnokta> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42272/
<alnokta> TheSheep: i executed that
<TheSheep> alnokta: uncomment the first two lines
<TheSheep> alnokta: in your interfaces
<TheSheep> alnokta: they are needed
<TheSheep> alnokta: what does 'ip a' say now?
<zoredache> it should probably look more like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42273/
<garuhhh> hi! does xubuntu have all the applications pre-installed in ubuntu?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: no
<alnokta> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/42274/
<TheSheep> alnokta: do you have ping to localhost now?
<garuhhh> TheSheep: i kinda liked the vncviewer in ubuntu.. is it in xubuntu? am still downloading xubuntu now..
<zoredache> garuhhh: no, it doesn't have everything preinstalled
<zoredache> garuhhh: everything is available to install though
<alnokta> no, may be i should restart networking? TheSheep
<TheSheep> garuhhh: you can install any apps from ubuntu in xubuntu, they just don't come preinstalled
<slow-motion> hallo
<TheSheep> hi slow-motion
<garuhhh> zoredache: which programs can you say are not in xubuntu?
<slow-motion> hi TheSheep
<zoredache> garuhhh: on an installed system do an apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop.  You'll get a list of all the packages.  You can compare that with an 'apt-cache show xubuntu-desktop'
<garuhhh> zoredache: ok... unfortunately, i'm still downloading xubuntu now.
<alnokta> still nothing :(
<garuhhh> thesheep: how do i do that?
<zoredache> garuhhh: the easiest way to get everything on 'ubuntu', onto a system that you installed with a xubuntu cd would be to use the command 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' from the terminal
<zoredache> erm... maybe not the 'easiest', but that would work anyway
<garuhhh> zoredache: wow thanks! i'll be needing that..
<alnokta> TheSheep: what should i do now?
<garuhhh> i kinda miss that installation method where you click all apps you wanted to be installed upon linux install.. that's available in ALTERNATE cds right?
<garuhhh> i used mandriva before..
<evil_tech> how do i turn compiz off?
<Adriaan_> Hey
<zoredache> evil_tech: you could probably kill compiz, and you might have to restart xfwm4
<evil_tech> think i might just uninstall compiz. tired of starting it up at boot and i think its why i cant get this game to work
<alnokta> is it possible to 'downgrade'? ;)
<zoredache> alnokta: not easily... it may be possible, but you are more likely to get a very broken system
<alnokta> ;)
<TheSheep> garuhhh: no, that's not available, you can just install all the apps you need after you installed the base system
<garuhhh> thesheep: oh ok.. so it requires more work then.. hmmm..
<TheSheep> garuhhh: how is selecting them after install more work than selecting before?
<evil_tech> well compiz is gone but i have no window manager now
<TheSheep> garuhhh: at least you can try them and see if you need them
<zoredache> start xfwm4
<evil_tech> sudo xfwm4
<zoredache> I don't think you would want to use xudo for that...
<zoredache> the windows manager should be ran as the user...
<garuhhh> thesheep: normally, i already know which ones i'll be using, atleast those i've used before.. while it's installing, i just kinda leave the pc and just wait till its finished.
<garuhhh> i mean, the OS and apps will be installed "all at once" :)
<TheSheep> garuhhh: ok, so here you have two waiting steps
<garuhhh> thesheep: ah yes.. that's what i meant :D
<evil_tech> hopefully i dont have to start it up at boot everytime
<TheSheep> garuhhh: that's because *buntu are supposed to more complete products, rather than 'build your own system' kits
<zoredache> evil_tech: make sure you save your session when you log out
<garuhhh> thesheep:  rather than 'build your own system' kits >> what do you mean?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: the developers already made some decissions for the users about which applications maight be best for them -- it's not good for everyone, but surelly makes it easier for first-time linux users
<TheSheep> might
<evil_tech> how do you turn on direct rendering? thought that was turned on when you installed the ati driver?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: and the advanced users know how to change that
<garuhhh> thesheep: ah yes. i agree.. though at first i was really having problems downloading the apps i wanted. my pc is not connected to the internet, so dependency problems were annoying.
<TheSheep> garuhhh: there is apt-zip for that
<TheSheep> garuhhh: it will download the packages and dependencies and put them in a zip archive
<garuhhh> thesheep: apt-zip? how is that? my pc is not connected to the internet.. and the ones i'm using to connect are windows.
<TheSheep> garuhhh: ah, that's bad
<garuhhh> linux is not that popular in internet cafe's here in our place
<TheSheep> garuhhh: carry a livecd with you ;)
<garuhhh> so when i'm looking for apps, i have also to look at dependencies... "manually"
<alnokta> it works!
<TheSheep> alnokta: amazing
<garuhhh> thesheep: unfortunately, internet cafe's dont provide cdrom drives :(
<alnokta> now i need to note how it is fixed so i can do it for another computer :)
<garuhhh> that's why i was looking for debian based linux which can run on usbs
<TheSheep> garuhhh: xubuntu can run from an usb, I think
<jarnos> I had a little power management issue: I just came to computer, tried to unlock, computer suspended, tried to return, computer suspended, tried to return, computer hibernated, started computer, after login it complained hibernation did not work, even if I think it was the only thing that worked this time!
<alnokta> TheSheep: can you open turtle.ignorelist.com ?
<garuhhh> thesheep: will it still take around 500MB?
<garuhhh> my usb is only 512 :(
<TheSheep> garuhhh: yes, use DSL for smaller
<TheSheep> garuhhh: I think DSL is about 50MB
<garuhhh> yeah... i got dsl installed on my usb.. but haven't tried it yet
<garuhhh> thesheep: the pc i'm using now can't boot on usb :(
<TheSheep> garuhhh: I thik there is a program for that
<garuhhh> thesheep: the one which will use floppies?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: lets you boot from usb after you booted windows, or somehting like that
<alnokta> TheSheep: can you give me the part of the log in which i talked about teh problem?
<TheSheep> alnokta: I don't keep logs
<TheSheep> alnokta: wai,t I will paste it
<alnokta> ;)
<garuhhh> thesheep: hmmm.. haven't heard of that..
<alnokta> ok thanks :)
<maxamillion> alnokta: the ubuntu bot keeps logs, you can check the official ubuntu log server
<alnokta> i keep my own too, just not chatzilla, where is that maxamillion ?
<maxamillion> garuhhh: there is a program called "master boot floppy" or something of the sort that will install to a floppy and then you boot from your floppy drive and it gives you the option to boot from almost every interface of your machine and it just does a "virtual boot" and tells your bios its booting from floppy but streams the input from whatever interface you selected
<garuhhh> thesheep: sorry if i'm a bit going away from xubuntu, but have you tried dsl? last time i tested it, it was looking for the KNOPPIX file system, i checked and there was a folder named Knoppix, and a file named knoppix inside.
<garuhhh> thesheep: that's using my usb.
<graelb> hi there. Anyone know why i would be getting a "Required: Non-windows generic openGL 1.4.0 drivers" error whenever i ran a hardware scan on KOTOR 2?
<garuhhh> thesheep: ah ok.. heard of that floppy software thing.. but haven't tried it yet.
<maxamillion> graelb: sounds like you either don't have 3d drivers installed or that you are running something from wine and i don't know how much about that
<TheSheep> alnokta: http://sheep.art.pl/SandBox
<TheSheep> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<graelb> maxamillion:  hehe, it is indeed running it from wine, sorry, forgot to mention that :-\ I do have the new nvidia drivers installed though
<alnokta> TheSheep: thanks!
<TheSheep> garuhhh: they might know more on #wine
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> graelb: they might know more on #wine
<graelb> TheSheep: yeah, i'm in there now, i figured someone in here might know the answer quicker ;-)
<evil_tech> !3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maxamillion> ah!@#!?$
<maxamillion> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * maxamillion slaps ubotu and walks off
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maxamillion> i used to know ubotu commands like they were second nature ... i've been away from the channel for too long
 * maxamillion will brb
<tcare> Anyone know of a problem when using xfce session - when I go into Applications->Accesories->Terminal, Xubuntu
<tcare> logsout of itself.
<TheSheep> tcare: it was an old bug with Gutsy and Terminal on ATI cards
<graelb> BTW, on a sidenote, it says i don't have any vram either
<TheSheep> tcare: a system update should help, I think
<tcare> I have all the latest updates -
<evil_tech> how do you turn direct rendering and 3d acceleration on
<evil_tech> ?
<TheSheep> !compiz | evil_tech
<ubotu> evil_tech: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<evil_tech> i had compiz loaded. and xgl is installed as is my ATI driver
<evil_tech> yet this game (Boson) keeps saying its turned off
<evil_tech> and crashes X half the time
<garuhhh> are ATI drivers not having problems with openGL?
<tcare> What's the equivalent of Windows device manager using XFCE (sorry, I am a newbie)
<tcare> I am looking for a list of my hardware ...
<evil_tech> there isnt one installed by default
<evil_tech> you could type lspci in a terminal though
<evil_tech> list all the stuff on the pci bus
<tcare> When I try to run terminal in xfce, it logs out the system ...
<TheSheep> tcare: it kills your X session, because there is a bug
<zoredache> can you do a 'CTRL-ALT-F1' and get a terminal?
<TheSheep> tcare: you can just install some other terminal application
<TheSheep> tcare: like gnome-terminal
<tcare> TheSheep: What could I look for if I have all of the updates ...
<DBAlex> Hey!
<DBAlex> Im running XUbuntu in VirtualBox :-)
<DBAlex> Its damn nice...
<DBAlex> just im limited to like 1024x768 :(
<TheSheep> Bug #91849
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91849 in xfce "i810 + xorg = xfce crashes when opening terminal" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91849
<DBAlex> also
<DBAlex> XFCE rocks :)
<DBAlex> Cant wait to build a new PC (Quad Core) and run Xubuntu ;)
<TheSheep> tcare: sorry, it was with an Intel card
<garuhhh> DBAlex: wow!
<tcare> ubotu: thanks for the link, let me take a look...
<tcare> TheSheep: no problem ...
<DBAlex> garuhhh: yeh :) im running Xubuntu on top of Vista atm... its actually quite snappy even on my lowly AMD 64 3000... I do have 1.25gb ram tho.. :-)
<DBAlex> Ive installed it so I can use MonoDevelop :D
<DBAlex> Gtk# fun :)
<DBAlex> the only thing thats slow is window re-draw... dunno how to speed that up cos I cant exactly install a video card driver for a VM :)
<garuhhh> DBAlex: you've got quite a system there..take a look at mine: 500MHz AMD k6-2, 256 MB ram, 16MB vcard. :D
<garuhhh> DBAlex: what's a MonoDevelop?
<DBAlex> hehe thats not a bad system dude :) try installing on a Cyrix 233mhz thingy, I once had to hack around in the shell just to get a serial mouse working... : ) hehe
<DBAlex> garuhhh: MonoDevlop? its basically .NET open sourced and cross-platform
<DBAlex> means I can port C# apps to Linux, OSX etc
<garuhhh> DBAlex: actually am using a serial mouse too! lol  and believe me, took me an entire week to make it work
<DBAlex> lol yeh
<DBAlex> I have all the commands I did written on some paper
<garuhhh> DBAlex: good thing i knew of "mdetect" i knew what i got wrong... the capital S in ttyS1
<garuhhh> DBAlex: frustrating right? add also the capital M i got wrong in "microsoft" protocol
<garuhhh> DBAlex: was using ubuntu, though.
<DBAlex> the only reason I have to use Xubuntu in a VM is because since like the 6.10 release any version if *buntu (Ubuntu/Xubuntu/Kubuntu) wont load... they all crash when the xserver is loaded :(... sucks... I might install it on my laptop but then the wifi doesnt work... unless I can hack the driver and get it working with ndiswrapper
<DBAlex> garuhhh: hehe, yeah, old legacy technology doesnt like Linux thats for sure
<garuhhh> DBAlex: hmmm.. you'll be using it for programming? the QuadCore?
<DBAlex> garuhhh: yeah of couse... I just want to see how fast it can compile a kernel ; - )
<DBAlex> yeah basically just development... :P
<DBAlex> plus I need one to boast ;)
<tcare> I'll be back ...
<garuhhh> DBAlex: oh yeah... i guess it's an overkill for development... but for the boasting.. you won't have enough :D
<DBAlex> heh
<DBAlex> brb
<garuhhh> DBAlex:  i decided to go for linux to boost performance of blender.
<DBAlex> ahh ok, how come such low hardware specs?
<garuhhh> my 500MHz is reeeeeeeaaaally sloooooow..
<DBAlex> you can find some better computers for free now
<DBAlex> I got a 1ghz computer for £3
<DBAlex> my dad uses it
<garuhhh> DBAlex: what? 1GHz pc for that price? where?
<DBAlex> ye
<DBAlex> local scrap computer yard sort of... plus, try ads in papers, people sometimes give computers away, plus try a local freecycle :)
<garuhhh> DBAlex: am really in a deep need to have a new pc. but lacking the budget :(
<DBAlex> you can allways re-use bits of your old PC in the new one etc
<DBAlex> you need a better PC for blender tho :)
<garuhhh> hmmm...here in the philippines, they don't throw such pcs..
<garuhhh> look at mine..
<evil_tech> if all you replace is ram, mobo and processor you can keep it pretty cheap
<garuhhh> anything higher than 500MHz is better for me!
<DBAlex> evil_tech: exactly
<evil_tech> newegg and tigerdirect are your friends
<DBAlex> garuhhh: Philipines? wow :) ... irc is global hehe :)
<garuhhh> but the shipping cost is higher than the item costs!
<evil_tech> lol
<DBAlex> garuhhh: you must have a phillipines freecycle
<DBAlex> google it :)
<DBAlex> be right back!
<DBAlex> need to reboot
<garuhhh> DBAlex: still in windows right?
<DBAlex> ?
<DBAlex> nah im on Xubuntu in a VM
<DBAlex> brb
<garuhhh> oh..
<garuhhh> what's a freecycle? can't find one..
<kbrooks> what's Xubuntu's menu look like?
<maxamillion> kbrooks: these screenshots are from 7.04 but the menu looks the same -> http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=791&slide=3
<kbrooks> maxamillion, what does the System entry have?
<maxamillion> kbrooks: it doesn't ... i don't run xubuntu anymore
 * grazie falls off chair in horror!
<evil_tech> ?
<evil_tech> grr all these nifty games and they all crash
<wbadger> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<wbadger> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wbadger> !nvidia >wbadger
<wbadger> !nvidia |wbadger
<wbadger> !nvidia >wbadger
<wbadger> !nvidia >othernick
<DBAlex> hey im back :)
<DBAlex> sorry for the delay
<DBAlex> I had to reconfigure X
<TheSheep> wbadger: don't abuse the bot
<DBAlex> but its br0ked
<wbadger> sorry, I just wanted to test the redirection
<wbadger> can it redirect inside the channel like "wbadger, answer"?
<TheSheep> wbadger: you can just /msg the bot
<TheSheep> !botabuse | wbadger
<ubotu> wbadger: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids. Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<wbadger> TheSheep, thanks
<slow-motion> n8
<PlatoFunFactory> Hi. I'm trying to install Xubuntu to an older machine (233, 64M) and so burned the alternate install cd.  I set my BIOS to boot from cd, but when I start up, it doesn't seem to recognize the cd.  It does, however, recognize other distros cds (puppy, DSL).  Any thoughts?
<evil_tech> bad burn?
<evil_tech> you check the iso's md5 sum and burn at the slowest speed?
<graelb> Hi... i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers from nvidia's webpage, and the scripts says i don't have the libc headers
<graelb> ..
<graelb> any ideas?
<keb> did you apt-get install build-essential ?
<graelb> huh uh
<graelb> hang on
<TheSheep> graelb: just install the drives from the repository
<TheSheep> drivers
<graelb> It doesn't work right, it doesn't allow direct rendering, and my TTY's aren't working, so i thought i'd try to install them clean
<graelb> installing build essentials
<keb> yeah the pre-compiled ones worked for me
<evil_tech> is there a linux clone of metal slug?
<graelb> ok, brb
<TheSheep> evil_tech: no, but you can play the original in xmame
<evil_tech> doesnt that require having the ROM though?
<TheSheep> evil_tech: well, yes
<PlatoFunFactory> evil_tech I burned at the slowest speed, I'll check the md5 now.
<alnokta> TheSheep: if i have another disk mounted at /media/disk ext3, and my / is almost filled, can i move the directories which get filled into that disk?
<TheSheep> alnokta: like which ones?
<TheSheep> alnokta: you can, for example, mount it as your new /home
<alnokta> TheSheep: i don't know exactly which ones, what directories apt-get install use for the programs?
<graelb> yeah... issues galore! it couldn't build a kernel interface
<TheSheep> alnokta: all of them?
<TangBaBa> Anyone know how much time I should wait running modprobe before I can declare that something is going wrong? Running Gutsy on a P3 900 MHz with 192 MB or RAM.
<TheSheep> alnokta: all except for /home
<TheSheep> TangBaBa: running modprobe?
<zoredache> seconds
<evil_tech> yeah
<evil_tech> shouldnt take long at all
<TheSheep> evil_tech: I'd say it depends on the module you're trying to load
<TangBaBa> Doh =(
<TangBaBa> Ndiswrapper is the module...
<TangBaBa> Trying to get my wireless working.
<alnokta> TheSheep: not all of them, just the big one(s)
<TheSheep> alnokta: you can mount the disk as any *one* directory
<TangBaBa> Even after a fresh Gutsy install, modprobe just hangs when I try to run it to load ndiswrapper.
<evil_tech> ive done modprode on ndiswrapper on a p3 550 with 192 and it took around 30 seconds
<Mark76> Is there a Xubuntu version of Karamba or Desklets?
<TheSheep> alnokta: or make several partitions on it and mount them as several directories
<TheSheep> Mark76: 'xubuntu version'?
<TangBaBa> Well, poopy. Something officially is not working then.
<Mark76> Yeah
<keb> i've never tried to use lvm to combine directories across partitions
<alnokta> TheSheep: okay, how to do for example /home ?
<Mark76> Well, okay. Which will work better on Xubuntu?
<TangBaBa> I know this sounds like a stupid question, but if I'm trying to run modprobe to get my wireless working, should I unplug the USB cord that is currently supplying my internet? Or is that just one of those things that really doesn
<evil_tech> hehe FCEU and tetris life is good :D
<TangBaBa> 't make a difference?
<TheSheep> alnokta: basically you need to rename your old home to somethng like oldhome, make an empty directury for your new /home, and add a line to your fstab that tells the system to mount that disk at /home
<TheSheep> alnokta: but you should do it from a text terminal, because X are going to heng if you just remove the home from under them
<TheSheep> alnokta: them you just copy all the files from your old home to your new one
<TheSheep> alnokta: and you can delete the old home
<TheSheep> alnokta: here is a howto on fstab
<TheSheep> !fstab | alnokta
<ubotu> alnokta: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TangBaBa> Hmm... does anyone know if I might have a better chance of success if I'm running from the failsafe text terminal?
<TheSheep> TangBaBa: with a modprobe? unlikely.
<TangBaBa> Poopy. Google time. Thanks =)
<alnokta> TheSheep: thanks, 1-how to copy preserving all the permissions? 2-does that apply to directory usr too?
<TheSheep> alnokta: copying while preserving permissions and all other special things (as root): tar cv from-directory | tar xC to-directory
<Mark76> That's odd. No sound
<TheSheep> alnokta: for example, tar cv /oldhome/* | tar xc /home
<zoredache> rsync and cpio with the correct options could also be used to perserve permissions
<TheSheep> xC
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> zoredache: but they won't copy static links and devices
<TheSheep> zoredache: tar can do that
<tcare> Is TheSheep still in the house?
<zoredache> rsync will...
<zoredache> with the correct options
<TheSheep> zoredache: well, I always used tar, don't know the right options for rsync :)
<zoredache> actually rsync should be pretty easy... rsync -a src dst
<alnokta> TheSheep: the second question :)
<Mark76> Okay, sound's working in Gxine
<Mark76> But not in Pidgin
<TheSheep> alnokta: it applies to all directories, although I'd rather boot the livecd to move the system ones
<TheSheep> alnokta: shuffling directories under a running system i a bad idea and requires some care
<tcare> TheSheep:  I edited the xorg.conf file and removed a few higher display modes, set the DefaultDepth to 16, rebooted and terminal now runs under xfce without logging out.  Thanks a million - I knew I always liked sheep for a reason!
<alnokta> TheSheep: good you warned me :)
<tcare> Coming from a model of the Control Panel in Windows, I would like to experiment a little with Synaptic Package Manager.
<tcare> Does Synaptic just download the packages, then you have to install and configure the program from there ...
<evil_tech> only if you tell it to
<tcare> Or does Synaptic actually get the program "installed" for you?
<evil_tech> otherwise it downloads and installs
<tcare> I tried installing roundcube using Synaptic.  It looks like it's all there in the folders, but when I try to access http://localhost/roundcube, I get nothing.
<TheSheep> tcare: you need to start it first, and probably configure before that
<tcare> What do you mean start it first ???
<TheSheep> tcare: from what you describe, it's some kind of a web server?
<tcare> Xubuntu - server version 7.10
<evil_tech> email server judging from the description in synaptic
<tcare> If you mean RoundCube, yes its an email server.
<TheSheep> tcare: ah, it's a web application, you need a web server running to access it
<Mark76> Now sound's gone totally
<TheSheep> tcare: read the docs in /usr/share/roundcube
<tcare> The default Xubuntu server version installs LAMP by default.  Apache is running.
<Mark76> Why would the sound fail?
<alnokta> TheSheep: tar cv from-directory | tar xC also applies when you are on the livecd? (keeping everything intact)
<Mark76> This is worrying
<TheSheep> Mark76: kill esd
<Mark76> No process killed
<TheSheep> Mark76: well, run lsof | grep esd and see which application is taking your sound card
<Mark76> And when I tried kill esd I got this
<Mark76> bash: kill: esd: arguments must be process or job IDs
<keb> you can try killall esd
<keb> that will look it up by name
<Mark76> I did
<Mark76> The output of  lsof | grep esd doesn't really mean anything to me
<TheSheep> Mark76: sorry grep dsp
<Mark76> Nothing happened Sheep
<TheSheep> Mark76: lsof | grep dsp  returns nothing?
<Mark76> Correct
<keb> doesnt return anything on mine either
<keb> and my sound works
<Mark76> I'm trying to think of anything superobvious, but easily overlooked, I could have done
<Mark76> Ah.  PCM got turned off by something
<Mark76> Weird
<Mark76> What's this I hear about OSX Leopard having multiple desktops?
<evil_tech> i've also heard it has compiz like effects too
<Mark76> Heh
<TheSheep> evil_tech: the whole idea compiz-like effects came from MacOsX
<TheSheep> evil_tech: mac had them first
<evil_tech> i didnt know that
<alnokta> TheSheep: alnokta>	TheSheep: tar cv from-directory | tar xC also applies when you are on the livecd? (keeping everything intact)
<keb> didnt the whole idea windows icons menus and pointers come from xerox labs
<TheSheep> alnokta: yes
<alnokta> thanks TheSheep
<TheSheep> keb: it's hard to pinpoint, many people worked on it at the time, and they "borrowed" from each other freely
<evil_tech> the original gui mouse and web browser
<TheSheep> keb: xerox did some really good research on it, true
<TheSheep> evil_tech: there is an interesting article on the history of mouse on wikipedia
<TheSheep> evil_tech: the idea is much older
<keb> yeah those were the good old days pre-software patents and copyrights
<Mark76> Gxine could be a decent little app if it'd stop cutting out
<TheSheep> keb: not really, they didn't patent the mouse on purpose
<TheSheep> keb: or so it seems
<keb> hehe
<keb> gxine never worked for me.  i just compile mplayer for each new release
 * TheSheep uses vlc, pretty nice
<TheSheep> and mpc for music
<Mark76> Gxine has lots of ready to listen to channels
<keb> hmm i'm using exaile now
<Mark76> INcluding the main BBC ones
<TheSheep> keb: oh, it seems the ydid patent it
<keb> heh
<Mark76> What's a decent deb handler for Xubuntu?
<keb> synaptic works for me
<evil_tech> synaptic
<Mark76> It's okay,  I seem to have gDeb
<keb> what do you want to do with debs?
<fifafrazer> I need some help with the keyboard shortcuts in xfce (xubuntu gutsy). Everytime I reboot, I have to start the keyboard config application to activate my custom keyboard shortcuts. I don't have to edit anything - just open the gui. How can I make my shortcuts load by themselves?
<Mark76> YOu know www.getdeb.net?
<fifafrazer> and another question.. How can you use english and danish language with aspell at the same time.. It's pretty annoying that everything i write in english is red-underlined.
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: it should use your settings automatically :/
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: and about aspell -- please let me know if you get to know how to do it, I'd be very interested too :)
<fifafrazer> It doesnt do it automatically for some reason :(
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: maybe the rights for the config file are wrong somehow?
<fifafrazer> Where are they located?
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: int ~/.config
<TheSheep> in
<TheSheep> fifafrazer: you need to enable 'show hidden files' in thunar to see them
<fifafrazer> hmm.. I notice that the default shortcut keys works, so maybe it is using the wrong config file..
<Mark76> Can Exaile handle Real streams?
<keb> hmm such as?
<Mark76> ANy BBC radio stream
<TheSheep> Mark76: I think that Exaile uses gstreamer
<Mark76> Yeah
<keb> looks like it doesnt , it is hanging on the url
<Mark76> Yeah
<fifafrazer> hmm.. changing permissions to the config file didnt work
<Mark76> Does Gxine cut out after a few minutes for anyone else?
<tuxcrafter> hello guys
<Mark76> Hey Tux
<Mark76> Ooh.  Must load the penguin racer game
<tuxcrafter> How do i stop the following apps from starting up without removing the package
<tuxcrafter> gnome-keyring-daemon
<tuxcrafter> gnome-pty-helper
<tuxcrafter> update-notifier
<tuxcrafter> gnome-vfs-daemon
<tuxcrafter> I cant get them to die :-p
<Mark76> Just untick them in Autostarted Applications?
<tuxcrafter> Mark76: they are not there
<Mark76> Oh
<Mark76> Hmm
<tuxcrafter> I have been trying for 60 minutes knwo
<tuxcrafter> so time for some IRC help :-p
<tuxcrafter> anyone?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: delete files in ~/.cache/sessions/ and untick the 'save session' on logout
<tuxcrafter> untick?
<tuxcrafter> so not select
<tuxcrafter> i do not run gdm btw
<tuxcrafter> strait from startx
 * tuxcrafter already deleted .cache on the previous try but will do it again
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: by untick you mean do not save session ?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: yes
<tuxcrafter> ok i will try
<Mark76> I'm installing supertuxcart and planetpenguinracer
<Mark76> So much for my lightweight OS
<Mark76> Lol
<TheSheep> Mark76: you could keep a lightweight os on a separate disk, locked in a drawer
<Mark76> :p
<Mark76> I wonder how much all this free software is worth?
<fifafrazer> htop indicates that my cpu is at 100%, but the sum of the seperate processes cpu % is only about 25%.. How can that be?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: they are still there
<TheSheep> :/
<tuxcrafter> but it did have nice effect on my other settings
<tuxcrafter> (desktop icons are back)
 * tuxcrafter dont want them :-p
 * tuxcrafter is going tho check the initrc files
<tuxcrafter> nope its not ther
<tuxcrafter> or it is the gnome-screen-saver
<tuxcrafter> lets remove it for testing
<tuxcrafter> sudo aptitude purge gnome-screensaver
<Mark76> It's weird how some apps are automatically added to the menu
<tuxcrafter> why wierd
<tuxcrafter> .desktop files are added
<tuxcrafter> so they come in the menu
<tuxcrafter> (there is a bug in the xfce menu_
<tuxcrafter> it does not support sub menus like the freedestkop standard predicts
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: any ideas how to stop the apps from starting?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: removing the saved sessions always worked before
 * tuxcrafter is leaving in 15 minutes else he fals asleep
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: also for the gnome-pty-helper
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: 1. sessions, 2. autostarted apps, 3. sessionrc file
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: sessionrc is somewhere in /etc/xdg I think
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: autostarted apps in ~/.config/
<tuxcrafter> 1 cecked 2 checked 3 processing:-p
<tuxcrafter> [Compatibility]
<tuxcrafter> LaunchGnome=true
<tuxcrafter> brrr
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: gnome-pty-helper is still there
<tuxcrafter> sudo find / -type f -exec grep -H -n "gnome-pty-helper" '{}' \;
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: the rest is gone
<tuxcrafter> hmm has to do something with the Terminal emulator
<tuxcrafter> has something to do with libvte9
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: are you able to figure this one out
<tuxcrafter> its int there for the last 3 xubuntu versions or more
<tuxcrafter> its installled with libvte9
<tuxcrafter> what does it do?
<tuxcrafter> why is it there?
<tuxcrafter> can it be removed without losing essential functionality?
<fifafrazer> TheSheep, I've foun out.. It's not my custom keyboard shortcuts that dont start on boot, but only my media keys.. They only work after I've launched the xfce-key application.
#xubuntu 2007-10-27
<tuxcrafter> I can here my hdd turning on and off even when executed the sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda command and the -i options indicates the APM is disabled
<tuxcrafter> it started happening after removing some service
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: are you still ther
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: i have to leave know, thanks for the all the help, hopefully i talk to you soon again, you now how to reach me on the xubuntu devel list
<Mark76> Okay. So I was, erm, doing something when all of a sudden the mouse and keyboard became unresponsive and pressing the power button on hte PC just switched it off
<Mark76> No boot down or anything
<Mark76> Is it just me who gets that?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: Last serious problem I found
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: when I start xubuntu with startx and I start oowriter
<tuxcrafter> it does not use the gtk theme
<tuxcrafter> removing the .openoffice... does not work
<tuxcrafter> I had this problem also under the previous xubuntu releases
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: any ideas how to fix this?
<tuxcrafter> now i will really go to sleep
<Mark76> Night Tuxcrafter
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: oowriter --widgets-set ....
<tuxcrafter> just dont know the whanted set yet
<Mark76> What do I need to do to get 3D desktop working under XFCE, again, Sheep?
<excalibas> hello, how can i chose which programs start on boot? i have 7 nm-applets each time i restart... please help
<Mark76> Autostarted Applications? Excalibas
<excalibas> Mark76, yes, where do i change that?
<Mark76> In settings, dera Excalibas, dear Excalibas
<Mark76> In settings, dear Excalibas, dear Excalibas... Settings
<Mark76> :D
<Mark76> Sory
<Mark76> Sorry
<Mark76> Fucking typing
<Mark76> Sorry
<Mark76> I hate typing
<excalibas> Mark76, but i only have one network manager there, and xubuntu is opening 7
<Mark76> Hmm
<excalibas> eacho time i start mn.applet in the console window it starts one more...
<Mark76> Sounds like your session manager is playing silly buggers
<excalibas> yeah very silly :)
<Mark76> Try removing network manager from AA
<excalibas> and restart and add again?=
<Mark76> Yeah
<Mark76> If you know where to find it
<excalibas> i try that thanks
<Mark76> NM is in my autostarts and I haven't had that problem
<excalibas> i didnt had the problem before, but when i install my wifi usb with ndswraper the network manager doesnt recoginise the wifi, so i start mn-applet in console and i have wifi, but when i restart there was no more nm, suddenly i have 7...
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> In that case I have no idea what you should do
<Mark76> Wifi is outside my experience
<excalibas> hi will try your idea
<excalibas> brb
<Mark76> Okay
<excalibas> and thanks a lot
<Mark76> I just hope it doesn't go wrong
<GBladeCL> I'm having some issues, could someone help?
<Mark76> Probably
<GBladeCL> I'm new to xubuntu/linux. I just installed xubuntu 6.10, I'm tying to get my wireless card to work.
<Mark76> Ugh
<Mark76> Well I certainly can't
<Mark76> Sorry :(
<GBladeCL> oh...
<GBladeCL> well specifically I'm having trouble getting ndiswrapper working
<Mark76> Isn't everyone?
<GBladeCL> I don't know are they?
<Mark76> Evil tech might be able to help
<keb> didnt they improve a lot of drivers in 7.10?
<Mark76> I don't use wireless, so I don't really know
<GBladeCL> well when I try to connect it hangs and the caps/scroll blink
<Mark76> Odd
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: I cant get openoffice to use the gtk theme when xubuntu is started with xstart
<tuxcrafter> openoffice --widgets-set gtk
<tuxcrafter> does not work
<ir4d0m> im trying to change my ip address... how do i do it? besides tor
<tuxcrafter> openoffice.org-gtk is installed
<GBladeCL> It seems there are some forum post with the same prob.  I'll try there sugestions.
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> And I've no idea how to change IP address, r4d0m
<Mark76> I didn't even know you could change your IP address
<keb> ir4d0m are you using a router?
<ir4d0m> yes i am
<tuxcrafter> i have to go
<Mark76> Night tux
<tuxcrafter> the openoffice problem is very bad for me
<keb> ir4d0m what do you want to change from and to?
<ir4d0m> umm im trying to change my ip address so i can get onto a site im ip banned for
<ir4d0m> by accedintly saying G@Y*
<ir4d0m> which is sorta ghey...
<keb> ah
<zoredache> power cycle your router
<ir4d0m> how i do that?
<keb> you could use a proxy
<zoredache> unplug the power, then plug it in again
<ir4d0m> but im sorta stuck on installing tor... linux confusing me
<Mark76> What site is that then, 4d0m?
<keb> yeah and unplug your modem and replug
<zoredache> wait a few minutes after it is off
<ir4d0m> and zoredache... ive tried it on modem and router
<ir4d0m> ummm gamespot.com
<ir4d0m> and wtclan.com
<mindframe-> can you use xfs with the alternate installer?
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Geigh!
<ir4d0m> noidea
<Mark76> :D
<zoredache> I believe so mindframe-
<ir4d0m> ummm sorta confused... linux nub =)
<keb> ir4d0m what stage are you at installing tor?
<crimsun_> mindframe-: yes, you can.
<ir4d0m> umm the step after installing it
<Mark76> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/cd/Panda_Cub_from_Wolong%2C_Sichuan%2C_China.JPG/800px-Panda_Cub_from_Wolong%2C_Sichuan%2C_China.JPG
<Mark76> Aww :)
<ir4d0m> nice pic mark =)
<Mark76> Cute
<keb> ir4d0m tor instructions are at http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<ir4d0m> i had prblem with privory
<ir4d0m> privroxy*
<Mark76> Has anyone got compiz working on xubuntu?
<ir4d0m> this is xubuntus help??? DANGIT IM RUNNING FLUXBOX
<keb> lol
<ir4d0m> plus ubuntu... but ubuntu is to crowded for me.... XD
<keb> what was the problem with privoxy?
<keb> ir4d0m there is #tor for tor help ;)
<ir4d0m> i did know which one to install... 0.os
<Mark76> Is Fluxbuntu available for download yet?
<ir4d0m> 0.o
<keb> Mark76 i had it working with version 7.04 but i didnt need all the fancy stuff so took it off when i upgraded to 7.10
<ir4d0m> this place confuses me...
<Mark76> How long before it's in the repos?  I want to have a look at it
<ir4d0m> tor is quiet*
<Mark76> tors
<ir4d0m> o
<ir4d0m> lol
<ir4d0m> keb is over on tor asking me the same questions..
<keb> hehe
<keb> well this isnt the right place for tor questions
<ir4d0m> o
<Mark76> You had compiz working in 7.04, keb?
<keb> yeah i followed the detailed instructions on someone's page and ran a shell script
<Mark76> What's your system specs?
<keb> celeron 1.7Ghz, NVidia fx5200
<keb> 512MB ram
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Mine are a tad more modest
<ir4d0m> LOL
<ir4d0m> i got 1gb ram and 2.8ghz intel pentium 4 processer
<Mark76> 883 GHz, NVidia Riva TNT2 and 256MB of ram
<ir4d0m> used to be a gaming computer until i screwed windows up and lost my recovery cds =)
<Mark76> Have you tried any of the Linux games, r4d0m?
<excalibasr_> Mark76,  didnt work...
<Mark76> Oh dear
<ir4d0m> nope... besdies bzflag
<ir4d0m> lol
<ir4d0m> and tuxkart
<Mark76> Alien Arena?
<excalibasr_> i removed network and network and network manager from the autostarted aplications and i still have 6 nm-applets when i restart
<Mark76> That's one less than you had before :D
<ir4d0m> lol
<excalibasr_> hehe yeah
<ir4d0m> im trying to get wine w/ WoW on here
<ir4d0m> mayb maplestory also
<ir4d0m> lol
<excalibasr_> isnt there a file somewere that i can edit?
<Mark76> Install Alien Arena, you might like it
<Mark76> I assume you play first person shooters
<ir4d0m> yeah
<ir4d0m> ill download it later
<Mark76> Well, there you go!
<excalibasr_> where does xubuntu go see whe aplications to start?
<Mark76> Dunno
<excalibur> is there a way to shut nm-applet from the console?
<excalibur> to shut down
<Mark76> kill nm-applet?
<ir4d0m> sudo apt shutdown program ?
<ir4d0m> lol
<excalibur> like sudo apt shutdown nm-applet?
<Mark76> sudo kill nm-applet?
<excalibur> what is the diference?
<Mark76> kill and killall are the Linux commands for shutting down programs
<excalibur> ok, i will try to shutdown from the console, but it shouldnt be diferent from using the process manager
<excalibur> c u
<Mark76> Okay
<Mark76> Good luck
<Mark76> I hate tar.gz files
<Mark76> But I'll deal with that later
<keb> why
<Mark76> They're hassle to get working
<Mark76> All the command line gymnastics you have to do
<Mark76> I hate them
<Mark76> There should be a program that deals with them
<Mark76> Unzip, install, Bob's your Aunty's husband
<ir4d0m> install bob;s your aunty'x husband nude
<ir4d0m> GROSS DUDE
<Mark76> :p
<Mark76> I'm going to bed
<Mark76> With YOUR MOTHER
<Mark76> :p
<Mark76> Night :D
<ir4d0m> ok is the grave big enough though
<mattz> hey'
<mattz> anyone help me?
<keb> maybe
<mattz> cant get my wireless to working on xubuntu
<keb> when you go to Applications, System, Network, does it see your wireless hardware ?
<mattz> nope
<mattz> should i use firmware?
<mattz> i use firmware and it doesn't show up
<keb> what do you mean firmware
<mattz> under the restricted drivers
<mattz> i have a broadcom 4306
<keb> ah ok
<keb> is it enabled
<mattz> is what
<mattz> my wireless enabled?
<keb> the driver
<mattz> how do i check
<mattz> well not now
<mattz> cause i tried using ndiswrapper
<keb> you will see a red x or something if it isnt
<mattz> lemme go back to firmware
<keb> oic
<mattz> well it hasn't been enabled at all
<keb> are you running xubuntu 7.10 ?
<mattz> yes
<mattz> im going to reinstall it h/o
<keb> did you check this topic http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=201902
<mattz> yea thats the one i tried after i tried the firmware
<keb> hmm ok i can't help anymore then
<mattz> should i try it again after reinstalling
<keb> not sure if there is a coherent set of instructions there
<mattz> i went step by step
<mattz> ill try it again
<mattz> maybe the firmware messed it up
<keb> normally you shouldnt change firmware unless it is really a broken card
<mattz> well should i use my card using the firmware or the ndiswrapper?
<keb> dunno
<keb> this posting seems to have it down to a routine http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3264682&postcount=628
<keb> ndiswrapper
<mattz> ok
<mattz> this might take forever
<cyros> hey guys i just started up my xubuntu laptop and it wants to download 62 updates, but i also want to upgrade to 7.10 can i just press upgrade to 7.10 or should i dl the 62 updates first?
<zoredache> cyros: it shouldn't matter, you can probably do the upgrade
<cyros> oh ok
<cyros> thanks
<baty> hi
<baty> need help xubuntu should run in a PII 333mhhz 256dimm?
<grommithockey> baty: I believe it should be fine
<grommithockey> I'm using PIII 450Mhz with 256dimm
<baty> k will try again
<grommithockey> What problem are you having?
<baty> cd
<baty> i will burn it for third time
<grommithockey> baty: I've seen people have problems with this
<grommithockey> Make sure you are burning as .iso
<cyros> try using the alt cds with the text installer
<cyros-> my connection crapped out...so im not sure if it went through, but try the alt cd with the text installer, my laptop didnt like the installer on the bootable cd
<juliodominguez> hello
<cyros-> hello
<juliodominguez> hi i have a sony vaio model pcg-fx370 i was wondering if you guys can help me install the drivers for the screen resolution the highest resolution i can get is 800*600 and when i had windows i could get 1024*768
<Pownties> Would Xubuntu work better on my older system than Ubuntu ?
<Pownties> In Ubuntu things would take 30 seconds to load, then the damn windows would animate when closing/opening, etc
<Pownties> and lag when you alt + tab
<Pownties> Worse than windows xp ever thought about
<zoredache> it could work faster
<Pownties> 'could' and 'will' are 2 things
<Pownties> lol
<ice109> anyone in here?
<zoredache> sorta
<ice109> id like to make the sidebar tree in thunar a little more like windows
<ice109> where it has desktop at the top or somewhere permanently
<zoredache> sadly I don't have any answers for you
<keitherz> hellooooo
<zoredache> hi
<keitherz> anyone here knows a NTFS recovery tool for linux
<keitherz> my windows partition got vroken
<Pownties> zoredache Do you think I should give Xubuntu a try?
<Pownties> Or do you think it would be pointless like Gnome/Ubuntu
<Pownties> ?
<zoredache> I think xubuntu will be an improvment in general, but some resource-hog applications (firefox) will run just as bad on both
<LastMall> maybe a commandline install, then add kde-core, then add things from there one by one.
<cellofellow> ahhh, I'm using GNOME and I miss good-old Bulk Rename. That really is a great utility and I wonder why it's so unique: never come across anything quite like it.
<hl3fx> hi
<hl3fx> im having some trouble installing my PCMCIA wireless card.  iv been at it for some time now, its an avaya wireless gold w/ orinoco chipset.  im using Xubuntu gutsy with all the latest updates.  iv been through a lot of threads in the forums and guides, cant seem to get things to work right.
<hl3fx> a bit of a newb,
<cyros> anyone know where that new finder thing in xubuntu 7.10 is?
<cyros> or whats its called
<cyros> or is it a gnome thing only?
<hl3fx> the drivers are pre-installed i know.  when i plug it in it comes up as eth2.  i want to install the latest orinoco .15 drivers although i get a "wireless extensions are not enabled".  i found a tutorial on how to edit the kernel to enable them, although im having trouble implementing the new kernel
<hl3fx> i get "wireless extensions are not enabled" when i do a make in the driver folder.
<hl3fx> anyone have any pointers?
<Adriaan_> Hola
<schlumpf-> hi how do i kill a zombie prozess which does not show up under top
<predaeus> schlumpf-, does it show up with "ps -e"?
<schlumpf-> yes
<schlumpf-> i used the pit to kill with signal 7 but nothing happend
<schlumpf-> i thought 7 is the nuklear bomb under the kill signals....
<schlumpf-> what could i try next i realy dont want to reboot
<predaeus> 15 is SIGTERM, 9 is SIGKILL (which you are refering to)
<predaeus> you should always try 15 first
<predaeus> only use 9 if it is absolutely necessary
<schlumpf-> well 15 dident work
<predaeus> see "man kill"
<schlumpf-> thx 9 worked
<predaeus> schlumpf-, the thing is 15 allows some programs to finish important tasks like writing something to disk, 9 just kills them, might get configs messed up or something like that
<predaeus> that's why you should always try 15 first and not be lazy :-D
<Adriaan_> I'm not able to install 7.10, so my question is: is Dapper alright?
<schlumpf-> yes i know that but its just a game which reguraly does it
<predaeus> Adriaan_, reading the #ubuntu logs
<predaeus> Adriaan_, <ubot3> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<predaeus> Adriaan_, there is different ways mentioned in those links to isntall without a CD
<Adriaan_> predaeus, thanks
<tuxcrafter> Hello everybody
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: hello again
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: did you remember my notes from yesterday ?
<tuxcrafter> I cant get openoffice to use the gtk theme when xubuntu is started with xstart
<tuxcrafter> openoffice --widgets-set gtk does not work here
<predaeus> why don't you use gdm then?
<ivan_> hello, i'm trying to install xubuntu 7.10 und have started the installation cd with the second option. "secure graphic mode" or something like that. it is asking for username. what should I type in?
<predaeus> ivan_, can't you just hit enter or so?
<predaeus> did you try ubuntu or root?
<predaeus> wait!
<predaeus> you mean the mask that asks for your username to use for the installation? or does it require you to log into something?
<predaeus> ah, ok seen it in #ubuntu
<predaeus> oh man, sorry I nearly lead you wrong there.
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: because it slow down my system with unwanted programs
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, openoffice is a beast. gdm should not be that big of an impact.
<predaeus> but I understand what you mean. sorry I don't know a fix.
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: do you have the same problem when you start your system with startx only
<tuxcrafter> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tuxcrafter> startx
<tuxcrafter> oowriter
<predaeus> hm going to check, brb
<tuxcrafter> ack
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, oowriter looks fine with gtk here, with or without gdm.
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: hmm hmm that can't be good
<tuxcrafter> testing here
<tuxcrafter> i got the same problem with feisty
<tuxcrafter> its not and therefor too
<tuxcrafter> starting gdm
<tuxcrafter> brb
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, k
<neur2> hello
<tuxcrafter> hmm its broken in gdm too
 * tuxcrafter going to debug mode
<tuxcrafter> sudo aptitude purge openoffice.org-gtk
<neur2> how do I turn off the compositor from the term, cannot start X
<tuxcrafter> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-gtk
<tuxcrafter> still borken
<tuxcrafter> damm whats wrong here
<predaeus> hm
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, have you installed openoffice.org2-writer or openoffice.org-writer (I've got the latter)
<predaeus> "org"
<predaeus> also I have sun's java implementation installed.
<predaeus> I think ooo needs java. not sure though.
<tuxcrafter> Note, selecting openoffice.org-writer instead of openoffice.org2-writer
<tuxcrafter> openoffice.org-writer is already the newest version.
<tuxcrafter> also got the free java installed
<tuxcrafter> (it have been working
<predaeus> ? so it worked before you stopped using gdm?
<ivan_> predaeus, no, it doesn't work
<ivan_> authentication failure or something like that
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: indeed
<predaeus> ivan_, ? where?
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, weirdnessss
<tuxcrafter> i hate this
<tuxcrafter> so hard to debug
<predaeus> tuxcrafter, probably some hidden gnome dependency or something
<tuxcrafter> hmm I removed all gnome stugg
<tuxcrafter> standby lets test
<tuxcrafter> enabeling gnome support
<tuxcrafter> brb
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: found it
<tuxcrafter> its indead a hidden gnome deb
<tuxcrafter> damm it
<predaeus> :-D
<tuxcrafter> that so sucks
<predaeus> indeed
<tuxcrafter> we have to fix this
<tuxcrafter> lets see if i can find the hidden lib
<slow-motion> hallo
<Adriaan_> Hallo
<tuxcrafter> LaunchGnome=true
<tuxcrafter> searching all files in the system know
<tuxcrafter> sudo find / -type f -exec grep -H -n "LaunchGnome" '{}' \;
<bgergo94> hi
<bgergo94> I have a small problem
<bgergo94> when i connect my wifi adapter, the xubuntu goes very slow and i can't reboot
<bgergo94> Just with the reset button on my computer
<tuxcrafter> /me is getting the xfce4-session source code
<predaeus> ohmy :-D
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: Where is source code located , once it is downloaded with apt-get?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: in your home folder :-p
<nikolam> I want to compile enigmail for iceape
<tuxcrafter> apt-get source xfce4-session
<nikolam> no no, when I install source with apt-get sources _package_
<nikolam> And where to go to compile?
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: Where will you go in shell, to start compiling your package?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: at the place with the config files
<nikolam> ???
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: Per instance, where that xfce4 source code will be unpacked?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: ??
<nikolam> We don`t understand each other..
<tuxcrafter> cd $HOME/xfce4-session-4.4.1
<tuxcrafter> make
<tuxcrafter> first config
<nikolam> Aaaaaah
<nikolam> I never imagined it could be in my ~
<nikolam> its so stupit, and its im My /home/user dir but with root permitions
<nikolam> so if I need to backup my /home ... aargh
<tuxcrafter> ??
<tuxcrafter> dont use sudo when getting the source!
<nikolam> Is there any way to alternate that location where source is, during install?
<tuxcrafter> dont know maybe
<nikolam> But I used apt-get to get source..
<nikolam> apt-get needs sudo, right?
<nikolam> maybe i should login and compile as other user when getting source..
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: found the file xfsm-compat-gnome.c
<predaeus> nikolam, you can move those files from your home anywhere you like as sudo
<predaeus> g
<nikolam> Do I need to remove sources them with apt-get or do I can just delete them and get sources as other user?
<nikolam> OK, My mistake is that I was thinknig that sources acts like a packages if they are installed with apt-get.
<predaeus> nikolam, check "man apt-get"
<nikolam> They just doenload and unpack, don`t they?
<nikolam> OK
<predaeus> yes the man pages state that source "packages" are not tracked by apt-get. read it anyway though
<nikolam> doing man
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: cant directly point the cause of the oowriter gtk issue in the source files :-(
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: using the xfce gnome support is costing me 10MB only to be able to use openoffice gtk widgets :-S
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: also the gtk widgets of firefox thunderbird and openwriter are buggy, they put the icons to close to the left black menu line of the new gusty theme, do you see it to
<tuxcrafter> predaeus: if you see this too please support me by posting a message at these bugs
<tuxcrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/135230
<tuxcrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/135231
<tuxcrafter> would also be nice if somebody backed me up with this bug :-p
<tuxcrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openoffice.org/+bug/135230
<tuxcrafter> just test if you have the same issue and post a comment
<tuxcrafter> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bug/135120
<nikolam> I found that open office does not work beacouse of fglrx driver
<tuxcrafter> i have to leave know
<tuxcrafter> got a meeting
<nikolam> hay
<tuxcrafter> I will be back in 6 hours
<nikolam> Just have this im mind
<tuxcrafter> bye gys
<nikolam> I changed fglrx
<tuxcrafter> guys
<nikolam> And now ooo works
<slow-motion> bye
<nikolam> hi.
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> I just closed my laptop lid and when I reopened it, all I had was a black screen with a white cursor
<dazjorz> I tried getting control back, by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1, 'CRT/LCD' button, and SSHing in,  but it didn't help; I had to reboot
<dazjorz> Somebody in #xfce thought it was a hibernation problem - how do I turn hibernation off ?
<sukae> hello
<[chr0n0s]> hello, i tried some commands with xfwm4 --replace (and some options) and now at login xfwm4 won't start
<[chr0n0s]> so one way to fix this is put xfwm4 --replace in the startup files, or is there a better way
<dazjorz> Ah the bug is already reported, https://bugs.launchpad.net/xorg-server/+bug/138256
<sukae> is there a codec that allows mkv to play in gxine
<sukae> I have more than the usual amount of gstreamer video codecs and I've even tried vlc
<LeChacal> hello i am new to xubuntu but been using ubuntu for a few years and i know how to edit the main menu under ubuntu but how do i do it under xubuntu
<TheSheep> LeChacal: settings->menu editor
<LeChacal> yes i saw that but how does it work i dont see anything that is in my menu in this window
<TheSheep> LeChacal: you should see the logout and help etc.
<TheSheep> LeChacal: all the programs are included by the system, using that 'include' item, but you can add your own additional items
<LeChacal> TheSheep: ok so wait this might be my problem then, because under ubuntu there are other programs that are installed  but arent listed and you go to settings->Preferences->main menu and you can add and remove anything from the main menu, so then you are telling me that eveything that is load is in the menu and that i can slim down my menu
<LeChacal> TheSheep: sorry that should read "I can't slim down my menu"
<TheSheep> LeChacal: every application you install can come with a .desktop file, that contains a description of its menu entry. These .desktop files are collected together and the menu is utomatically generated from them, so that your menu is always up to date.
<TheSheep> LeChacal: what do you want to do?
<[chr0n0s]> can anyone help me with this, the xfwm4 won't start by default, i have to use xfwm4 --replace to start it.. any ideas how to fix this ?
<LeChacal> TheSheep: i was trying to add some things to menu that i saw in the Appfinder to menu for example i like using the root terminal for something and so i was trying to add that
<[chr0n0s]> oh... i'll try something
<TheSheep> LeChacal: you can add items easily
<LeChacal> TheSheep: but how do i do that is what i am trying to figure out
<TheSheep> LeChacal: with that menu editor. click the 'add item' button
<TheSheep> LeChacal: 'add entry', sorry
<LeChacal> TheSheep:ok thank you that worked, you were saying something about .desktop file, so you can also use that to edit the menu then or is that where the file that the menu editor loads in
<TheSheep> LeChacal: the .desktop files are in /usr/share/applications/, one per menu entry
<TheSheep> LeChacal: you can make local copis and edit them in ~/.local/share/applications/
<LeChacal> ok thank you that helps alot
<TheSheep> LeChacal: this is a standard: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktop-entry-spec
<xt600e> Hello! I am currently running xubuntu 7.04 on my very old Thinkpad 600e 130MB Memory. It runs quite well. Have anyone tried release 7.10 on such a low end machine ? will it be much slower ?
<baty> i have a really big deal here, cant install any distro
<sleepynate> xt600e: i'm running gutsy on a 733 coppermine with 256mb... runs just fine :)
<sleepynate> xt600e: i actually think it's faster than feisty in most things :D
<TheSheep> xt600e: gutsy seems faster than feisty, because it uses a faster gtk theme by default
<pleia2> xt600e: mine's a 500mhz dell w/128 ram, gutsy is doing fine
<baty> i cant run dsl from cd
<baty> but when trying to install ill just tilt
<baty> in xubuntu its start loading desktop
<baty> but when the bar starts filling it tilts
<xt600e> sleepynate: ok - good - but when I run from Update manager - will it still bee Xubuntu ? or will it install the ubuntu ? In the readme file it says nothing about Xubuntu .. ?
<sleepynate> xt600e: if you run update manager in xubuntu it will keep xubuntu... and your xfce desktop
<sleepynate> xt600e: if you run it in ubuntu, with GNOME as your window manager, it will update to that :)
<xt600e> ok - great - thanks - was kind of worried if it would install a much bigger ubuntu version .. :) ... I am kind of new to Linux...
<TheSheep> baty: tilts?
<sleepynate> xt600e: and in all fairness, i am running ubuntu with the window manager replaced by xfce :D
<sleepynate> xt600e: so, no worries :)
<baty> freezes
<baty> im thinking about a hard problem
<baty> just check the ram all night long
<baty> no errors
<baty> its a pentium II 333mhz 256 dimm
<xt600e> Sleepynate: - I will do the upgrade now - Will I then also get Pidgin ?  and Finch ?
<TheSheep> baty: well, remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' from the boot line and see what it writes
<sleepynate> xt600e: it will get pidgin for sure
<xt600e> :-P
<xt600e> I'll be back after upgrade........
<sleepynate> hehe, you can leave IRC open till you reboot if you really want :D
<xt600e> maybe..
<sleepynate> won't hurt it
<xt600e> ok - will do
<sleepynate> although it will be slow, you can sit and browse the web, chat on IRC, etc... just don't much around in your root filesystem or anything silly :)
<sleepynate> s/much/muck
<baty> no errorsok
<baty> how do i do that
<baty> how do i do that
<xt600e> ok - how long will it take  - do you think - I have a 3Mbit link
<ir4d0m> ANY ip changer thingy programs like TOR... but easier to install?
<desertc> Almost show time in #ubuntu-classroom, Mr. Somerville.
<ir4d0m> ?
<ir4d0m> ok obviously no1 can answer my question...
<wbadger> ir4d0m, what was your question?
<ir4d0m> umm
<ir4d0m> ANY ip changer thingy programs like TOR... but easier to install?
<ir4d0m> i needa just change my ip while some1 directs me... lol sorta newb linuxer user...
<wbadger> I never used IP changers sorry
<ir4d0m> lol
<wbadger> dhcp changes IP every time you connect of course
<wbadger> so you could just reconnect if using that
<ir4d0m> whats that?
<ir4d0m> no idea what it is...
<TheSheep> wbadger: dhcp assigns ips to cimputers, but how it does it, depends on its configurtion (on the dhcp server), it may assign the same ip every time
<ir4d0m> ill still give it a try if some1 can direct me on how to do it?
<TheSheep> ir4d0m: I don't know any other anonymizers than tor, but it shouldn't be that hard to install, maybe look on the forums for howto?
<ir4d0m> LOL one of my friends helped me install it.. but then when i try to load an internet page with it enabled it goes to the little proxy page and says it couldnt connect
<ir4d0m> ethier i have an old version... or in my fowarding socks and the direction after tat i got fcked up.. not sure which one though
<ir4d0m> but im total linux newb and have no idea where to fix it
<TheSheep> ir4d0m: why do you need an anonymizer at all?
<predaeus> ir4d0m, try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_Anon_Proxy
<ir4d0m> ummm long story short... i got banned from a wii clan wtclan.com for saying gay .... samething with gamespot.com
<ir4d0m> APPARENTLY U CANT SAY that game looks gay
<sensouci> Hello, is there a way to mograte from ubuntu to xubuntu without reinstalling the complete system?
<TheSheep> ir4d0m: that's pretty stupid :/
<TheSheep> sensouci: yeah, just install xubuntu-desktop, it will pull in all the xubuntu packages
<ir4d0m> yeah i know but guitar hero 3 and Battalion wars 2 will be coming out... i needa get some fccs to pwn some people
<TheSheep> ir4d0m: tor is pretty useless for gaming anyways, it's too slow
<sensouci> TheSheep thanks and will it remove all unessecary gnome package so I could have a light system
<TheSheep> sensouci: no, but removing ubuntu-desktop and then running autoremove should do it
<ir4d0m> lol its WII GAMING... not computer gaming... i just need the computer for webpages
<sensouci> TheSheep huge thks !!! I will install xubuntu with ubuntu for a while, to try it and then remove ubuntu if everything goes right with xubuntu
<dsl2707> hi.  i put in a new vid card and now x wont start.  any idea how to get to to reprobe video card?
<predaeus> dsl2707, is it an nvidia card?
<TheSheep> dsl2707: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dsl2707> an ancient nvidia had been in there, now i put in a matrox
<nikolam> hi
<rastal> hello nikolam
<nikolam> when you compile something, how comes compiler use just one cpu/core?
<nikolam> hi
<desertc> Anyone want to talk on Xubuntu for the Ubuntu Open Week ?  The speaker has not showed up
<TheSheep> nikolam: you can tell make to compile several files at a time
<TheSheep> desertc: talk about what exactly?
<desertc> At this point, anything that has to do with Xubuntu
<desertc> The classroom is silent when there should be a session on Xubuntu
<TheSheep> desertc: on #ubuntu-classroom ?
<desertc> Cody Somerville did not show up for the talk
<desertc> Yes
<TheSheep> it's not like him :/
<desertc> also #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<desertc> Popey is organizing the talk
<TheSheep> desertc: I can say something, should I just stat talking?
<desertc> You might check with Popey for OPS, but I think it will be fine to just start talking.
<TheSheep> desertc: ok, here I go
<desertc> \o/
 * desertc cheers.
<pleia2> desertc: you'll be staying for my session right? ;)
<desertc> Wouldn't miss it!
<pleia2> :D
<desertc> I've actually been very interested in learning about your project since I heard about it, but never got around to researching it very much.  I'm looking forward to your talk.
<desertc> TheSheep: You have until the top of the hour to lead the session.  Questions come from #ubuntu-classroom-chat and are prefaced with the word: "QUESTION:"
<TheSheep> thanks
<dsdsds> hey there. let me ask you some question... if someone would come to you and ask: "And what is actually the differenz between ubuntu and xubuntu?" .what would you say? :)
<xt6001> xubuntu is much faster ... ? :)
<dsdsds> and why is that so?
<dsdsds> new x-server? new windowmanager?
<xt6001> don't know the detailed techs - but it's announced as being much faster...
<dsdsds> thanks that you told me that, but i still hope someone could more specify that beeing :)
<xt6001> Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop environment, meaning that it will  run fast while still delivering a user-friendly interface. Older computers feel  lively again, while newer ones will run faster than ever before!
<xt6001> from : http://www.xubuntu.org/
<xt6001> I use it on a Thinkpad 600e - Not being used for years - but now its ok to use a a Number 2 computer...
<xt6001> *as a number 2 computer...
<superid> rather simple question (in Gutsy): how do I edit the system menu? the menu editor contains an "include system" entry, but I can't find a way to edit/view it
<superid> there was a bug regarding this dated aug-2006, stating it had been fixed in Edgy
<superid> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bugs/2006-August/273406.html
<superid> :(
<superid> I thought this was rather simple, since that's where mostly all the shortcuts are
<TheSheep> superid: that menu is not editable, it's generated from the desktop files that came with installed application
<TheSheep> superid: you can add to it however
<TheSheep> superid: or cover existing entries with your own
<TheSheep> superid: just add them to the meanu
<TheSheep> menu
<superid> thanks, I wanted to move things around, copy launchers to other locations, etc
<superid> thanks for the clarification
<superid> gotta go, see you all later
<garuhhh> hi! how do i know that 3D acceleration is working on mine?
<TheSheep> garuhhh: glxinfo, I think
<garuhhh> thesheep: ok thanks! i'll try that out as soon as i get home. am on a winxp now
<nikolam> garuhhh: Install Open Arena game and see if it works! :)
<garuhhh> hmmm... mine is a quite old pc... it won't be good at any advanced game.. :(
<garuhhh> my video card is a RIVA TNT2 M64 32mb card, but windowsXP and even ubuntu uses the SIs 300/600... driver..
<garuhhh> with the sis driver, windows reports only 16mb videocard memory, but mine is a 32mb.
<garuhhh> but after installing the driver provided by the vcard, it shows 32mb. (that's in windowsxp)
<garuhhh> so i guess making sure that the correct drivers are installed in my xubuntu, i'll get better performance.
<tuxcrafter> am back
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: it seems openoffice.org-gtk requires gnome dependencies (LauchGnome=true) to be functional, do we see this as a bug?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: what does it require in particular? I think I'm using it and I have the gnome services disabled...
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: I have been searching through the xfce4-session source code
<tuxcrafter> and i could not pinpoint the exact dependency
<tuxcrafter> but i must enable the LaunceGnome=True to be able to use the gtk widgets
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: let me put it another way. how it doesn't work when you have 'launch gnome' disabled?
<tuxcrafter> openoffice does not use the gtk widget windows interface that is installed with the openoffice.org-gtk package
<tuxcrafter> when I disable the xfce4-session LaunchGnome feature
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: if you see a way to fix this than you would make me very happy
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: you mean you see that ugly wxwidnows interface?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: can you confirm the issue? else try stopping gdm and use the startx command
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: no, it works for me
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: don't think its wxWindows because that is gtk, however I see the basic (java) interface
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: still not able to replicate the problem?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: works fine both with and without gdm
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I use the tango theme
<tuxcrafter> and you have set the LauncheGnome checkbox of in the xfce4-session app to disable ?
<TheSheep> yes, I have it on off since always
<tuxcrafter> (the icon theme works_
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: by default xubuntu has Gnome support on
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: the dropdown menus and other widgest are normally themed gtk too
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: yes, that's mostly for pidgin
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I use gajim instead, so no need for that
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: what does pidgin use that requires gnome support?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: gconf
<tuxcrafter> ow ok
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: and I think it may use esd
<tuxcrafter> is there a easy pastbin for images?
<tuxcrafter> so i can post my screenshot
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: imageshack maybe
<tuxcrafter> brb
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: http://imagebin.ca/view/i9HOHoB.html
<tuxcrafter> if i enable LaunchGnome I get gtk widget interface
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: instantly?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: no I always have to restart
 * TheSheep scratches hi head
<tuxcrafter> the i logout and start x again
<TheSheep> I can't replicate it
<TheSheep> even killing most of my apps
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: maybe you have openoffice.org-gnome installed and it takes precedence?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: no i dubble checked it
<tuxcrafter> rechecking it abain
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: http://imagebin.ca/view/i9HOHoB.html
<tuxcrafter> wrong link!
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: http://pastebin.ca/751742
<tuxcrafter> that is every openoffice package i have
<tuxcrafter> i also purged openoffice.org-gtk  and reinstalled it
<tuxcrafter> it did not matter thou
<nikolam-away-> I had trouble even starting Ooo on amd64 7.10 I managed to start Ooo by changing fglrx driver.
<nikolam-away-> Maybe It have something to do with fglrx?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: these are mine http://pastebin.ca/751744
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I don't have java-common
<tuxcrafter> pff what to do know
<tuxcrafter> i can try the test system monday again
<tuxcrafter> and reinstall xubuntu
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: maybe try uninstalling java-common and see if it halps?
<tuxcrafter> I hate reintall to test
<nikolam> I don`t thing I understand problem.
<nikolam> Could you just tel me what does not work?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: have not installed java-common
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: it's on your list?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: my openoffice gtk widget environment does not work without enabling the xfce LaunceGnome support
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: The following NEW packages will be installed:
<tuxcrafter>   java-common
<tuxcrafter> openoffice.org-java-common
<nikolam> Hm, I could restart disabling It and see if it works. Will it help?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: http://pastebin.ca/751742 <-- listed in here
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: whould be nice if someone could reproduce the issue
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: jups thanks, i saw it
<nikolam> Ok, disabling Sessions and startup> Launch Gnome services on startup, Restarting
<tuxcrafter> sudo aptitude purge openoffice.org-java-common
<tuxcrafter> sudo aptitude install openoffice.org-writer openoffice.org-gtk
<tuxcrafter> restarting x now
<nikolam> Ooo works even when i disable Launching gnome services on startup
<nikolam> What graphic card driver do you use?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: http://pastebin.ca/751757
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: OpenChrome dirver
<TheSheep> nikolam: I doubt it's a problem with graphics card
<nikolam> I doubted it too. But I couldn`t start Ooo till changing fglrx driver :(
<nikolam> Try VESA driver or something and restart X
<tuxcrafter> trying just to be shure
<tuxcrafter> i also agian removed the .openoffice folder
<tuxcrafter> restarting x
<tuxcrafter> brb
<tuxcrafter> still the same problem
<tuxcrafter> removeing .cache
<tuxcrafter> and do not same session
<tuxcrafter> and restaring x
<nikolam> Then its not the same thing as here with fglrx, sorry
<nikolam> You started with Vesa, right?
<tuxcrafter> jup
<nikolam> Ok, that was my attempt
<tuxcrafter> I know have a WORKING openoffice with gtk widgets
<tuxcrafter> rechecking to by sure gnome support is disabled
<nikolam> is ti 7.10? is it i386 or amd64 xubuntu?
<tuxcrafter> 7.10 i386
<nikolam> I have amd64
<tuxcrafter> Linux xubutu-en12000e 2.6.22-14-386 #1 Sun Oct 14 22:36:54 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<tuxcrafter> [Compatibility]
<tuxcrafter> LaunchGnome=false
<tuxcrafter> LaunchKDE=false
<tuxcrafter> restarting
<tuxcrafter> x
<nikolam> I would like to install i386 xubuntu but i can`t make kqemu working..
<dgimse> were can i get info on boot errors for xubuntu and a guide to GParted?
<tuxcrafter> xfce gnome support is off and I have a correct gtk widgets in openoffce
<tuxcrafter> there is no gnome-keyring-deamon loaded :-p
<tuxcrafter> rebuilding the system up to see if i can find the issue
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: I found the issue
<tuxcrafter> it is so nasty
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: do tell
<nikolam> heh..
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep:
<tuxcrafter> 1 Disable LauchGnome support in you xfce4-session apps
<tuxcrafter> 2 Disable the option to lett xfce manage your desktop (so no icons no background)
<tuxcrafter> 3 Make sure to save you session settings
<tuxcrafter> 4 (just to be shure) stop gdm and start xfce with start x
<tuxcrafter> please test :-S
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I have no icons on my desktop by default
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: yes no icons but also dsiable the compleet management of the desktop
<xt6001> FYI : Just for fun : I just upgraded my Thinkpad 600e (130Mb Ram) from XUbuntu 7.04 to 7.10. It went all ok. Took 26 min. to download - and the complete install took 3 hours... - Everything works ok. Boot time increased with 10 secs. Total boot time (until computer is responsive) increased by 1 minute (Total of 3:45 Mins). The load of Home page in Epiphany browser increased by 7 secs. (Total of 37 secs.) and the time to shutdown decreased with 2
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I'll test that later
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: can you please test is soon , so i can be sure iam not getting crasy
<tuxcrafter> crazy
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I'm a little busy at the moment and don't feel like closign all my apps just
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: i understand
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: are you still testing?
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: Do i need to restart whole system?
<tuxcrafter> no just logout to terminal and execute startx
<tuxcrafter> make sure gdm is not running
<nikolam> ok
<nikolam> how to make shure i saved desktop settings?
<nikolam> tuxcrafter:
<vonck7> hi, I want to change the default file manager from thunar to pcmanfm ,where do i set the default application for a file-type?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: in the logout window select save session
<nikolam> OK.
<nikolam> Ok, I disabled starting gnome services, disable managing desktop, saved settings, exited, killed gdm, logged in with alt-f2 and startx
<nikolam> i have grey backgroud and OpenOffice starts fine.
<nikolam> :,,)
<nikolam> amd64 xubuntu 7.10
<tuxcrafter> alt-f2?
<nikolam> To go to console ctrl alt f2
<tuxcrafter> ah ok
<tuxcrafter> would you like to do one more try?
<tuxcrafter> remove .cache
<nikolam> Where is it?
<tuxcrafter> rename .openoffice to someting else
<tuxcrafter> like .openoffice-backup
<nikolam> I will delete .openoffice, no swet
<xt6001> Fyi - Just for fun : I just upgraded my VERY OLD Thinkpad 600e (130MB RAM) - from Xubuntu 7.04 to 7.10. Download time was 26 Mins. - total install time 3 hours. My Boot time increased by 1 min. (from 2:46 to 3:45) That is when my desktop is responsive..  Launch of my homepage in Epiphany browser increased by 7 secs.. (Simple homepage). :P
<nikolam> Ok, next
<TheSheep> xt6001: you're repeating yourself
<TheSheep> xt6001: and it's not really a support issue
<tuxcrafter> then logout but DEselect the save session on startup
<tuxcrafter> then logout (you should go back to the terminal)
<tuxcrafter> then go to the xfce4-session manager and disable gnome support
<tuxcrafter> then go to xfce4 desktop manager disable management of desktop
<tuxcrafter> then go to the xfce logout and Select the save session for ...
<tuxcrafter> then logout and startx again and test openoffce
<tuxcrafter> I am also doing a extra test here
 * tuxcrafter is restarting x
<xt6001> ok  - sorry for that - but IT DID NOT show up in my IRC windwow - so I did not know if it was posted - sorry for your inconvinience - I will not use this forum again - Thanks
<TheSheep> sigh
<tuxcrafter> jup without xfce managing the desktop openoffcie is ugly again
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: jup without xfce managing the desktop openoffcie is ugly again
 * tuxcrafter is enabeling his openchrome driver and his resolution again
<nikolam> i started x again and without saving, desktop managment restored itself
<nikolam> OOo starts
<nikolam> desktop management off.
<nikolam> maybe restart?
<nikolam> Oh this grey desktop reminds me on old days.. :)
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: restart? Ooo starts
<tuxcrafter> Without xfce4-managing the desktop and without xfce4-session LaunchGnome support my openoffice widgets will not use gtk
<tuxcrafter> With either LaunchGnome or/and xfce managing the desktop openoffice will use the gtk widgets.
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: Nope if you sitll cant reproduce it
<tuxcrafter> i will have to reinstall my testing sytem
<tuxcrafter> and try it tere
<tuxcrafter> but here it is very very repeatable
<tuxcrafter> and extremely annoying
<nikolam> I would like to install Quemu xubuntu32
<nikolam> but I cant manage kqemu working properly
<tuxcrafter> no its nog a kernel issue
<nikolam> No, I am telling, I have issue with using kqemu
<nikolam> its much slower emulation without that
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: yes true
<tuxcrafter> i am forced to use vmware server i have a nice supported how to for it on the ubuntuforum
<tuxcrafter> with qemu/virtualbox my usb devices do not work properly there is a bug somewere
<nikolam> I would like to use xen but did not managed it yet
<tuxcrafter> xen rulez
<tuxcrafter> only tested it by someone that has installed it already
<nikolam> hm. Do U use soem Gui for xen?
<tuxcrafter> but **** some nasty OS does not work with xen
<nixternal> #ubuntu-classroom for the OpenWeek Ubuntu Documentation Talk
<Adriaan_> Hey, I heard there are some bad mirrors out there, so can anyone tell me where they got their Alternate 7.10 from?
<nikolam> where are you from
<Adriaan_> leuven, belgium, europe
<nikolam> i managed to download from france just nicely from Serbia
<nikolam> So france is safe bet i think, even when there is huge traffic
<Adriaan_> free.fr univ-nantes.fr?
<nikolam> free.fr i think.. somethink
<tuxcrafter> http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenOffice#Setup
<tuxcrafter> found that
<tuxcrafter> export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome
<tuxcrafter> trying know
<Adriaan_> it'd be nice if anyone could affirm that the torrent also works
<nikolam> Adriaan_: Why it wouldnt work?
<Adriaan_> nikolam: I already had corrupted ISO that turned out to be broken when burned, and someone told me that some mirrors aren 'broken'
<nikolam> No. Just download could be broken
<nikolam> you can always Repair downloaded .iso with some bit torrent program.
<nikolam> I repaired 4Gig debian Iso with torrent.
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: OMG i fixed it
<tuxcrafter> OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome oowriter
<tuxcrafter> brr so much so much time i spend on it
<nikolam> tuxcrafter: nice :,)
<tuxcrafter> up to the next issue
<nikolam> so what/where it needs to fix not to happen again?
<rastal> good night
<nikolam> Adriaan_: Also media could be false. You can always chack .iso integrity with md5sum
<nikolam> Adriaan_: It is also Ok to first check .iso with md5sum, then while burning CD with K3B check that it is tested upon burning.
<Adriaan_> nikolam: it is just very weird that all the 7.10isos are corrupted except 1 kubuntu-torrent
<nikolam> How do you think corupted?
<nikolam> is md5sum Ok?
<nikolam> You can always check md5sum from main site and re-check .iso you downloaded from other country
<Adriaan_> nikolam: yes you're right there
<nikolam> I got .torrent and checked from mininova.org and checked all .iso`s i downloaded from france. Not 200 people seeding could be wrong..
<Adriaan_> I'm downloading iso (non-torrent) from a french server now
<nikolam> Adriaan_: Just check md5sum`s and repair those iso`s that fail with torrent.
<Adriaan_> alright
<nikolam> np
<Adriaan_> 50%... now wht would come out...
<Adriaan_> maybe interesting: the corrupted thing was always /nvidia-kernel-commons/
<nikolam> Mmm this startupmanager package have niice "create rescue floppy" option :) how nice :)
<nikolam> Adriaan_: How do you tested it?
<Adriaan_> with the CD check for defexts option
<Adriaan_> *defects*
<nikolam> Did u tried to use cdrw disk?
<nikolam> Did you burned that .iso with other cd media
<nikolam> Diti you checked .iso with md5sum?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: how can i set the
<tuxcrafter> export OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome
<tuxcrafter> OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome
<tuxcrafter> so it will be used on boot up?
<tuxcrafter> i added the lines to .bashrc .bash_profile and .profile
<tuxcrafter> it does work when starting xfce4-terminal
<Adriaan_> I use normal CD-Rs, I use InfraRecorder
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: /etc/environment maybe
<tuxcrafter> ah that was it
<tuxcrafter> (forgot it) sometimes it happends
<nikolam> Adriaan_: What is InfraRecorder?
<tuxcrafter> nikolam: its a iso burner of windows
<tuxcrafter> on GPL linux
<Adriaan_> nikolam: it's an ISO burner
<tuxcrafter> GPL licence i meant
<tuxcrafter> its very nice
<Adriaan_> I like it
<tuxcrafter> (i thought it was gpl let check it to bue sure
<Adriaan_> I think it is opensource, not sure
<Adriaan_> it is under GPL
<Adriaan_> GPL version 2.
<nikolam> nice
<nikolam> so did jou check .iso for md5 sum before burning before_
<Adriaan_> yes, but with the md5sum provided by the mirror, I'm gonna xompare ot other mirrors as well this time
<Adriaan_> it should be alright... gonna burn at 2x speed now..
<nikolam> Dont burn too slow
<nikolam> On media able for fast burning, you should not go below some speed.
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: echo OOO_FORCE_DESKTOP=gnome | sudo tee -a /etc/environment
<Adriaan_> Others recommended me, as the PC I'm going to use it with is a bit old
<tuxcrafter> would this be something wort to make mainstream in xubuntu
<tuxcrafter> also the next line would be nice to get mainstream
<tuxcrafter> echo MOZ_DISABLE_PANGO=1 | sudo tee -a /etc/environment
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: no
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: under what reason?
<tuxcrafter> not standard?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: xubuntu comes with openoffice working by default
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: no need to patch against that
<tuxcrafter> hmm
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: and pange is required for supporting internationalization
<tuxcrafter> no point arguing to something that can not yet be reproduced
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: rtl languages, for example
<TheSheep> pano*
<TheSheep> pango*
<TheSheep> the fact that firefox is hopelessly broken since more than 1.5 years is sad
<tuxcrafter> true
<tuxcrafter> but my firefox is fast
<tuxcrafter> with only 2 mods
<tuxcrafter> i think its 40% faster then the default settings of xubuntu
 * tuxcrafter is using a via 1.2 GHz VIA EN12000E
<szyszeja> hello
 * tuxcrafter is restarting x
<szyszeja> how can i setup my keyboard
<szyszeja> to latam or spanish
<szyszeja> ?
<tuxcrafter> so oowriter problem fixed :-p
<tuxcrafter> up to the next one
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: do you remember my comments about gnome-pty-helper and vte9
<TheSheep> no
<Mark76> I found some instructions for editing the xfce menu, but they don't seem to work
<Mark76> http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/07/12/manually-edit-the-xfce-menu/
<Mark76> I copied the menu xml file but the ~/.config/xfce4/desktop/menu.xml does nothing
<TheSheep> Mark76: just edit the .desktop files
<TheSheep> Mark76: xfce 4.6 will have a brand new and functional menu editor
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: when xfce4-terminal is opened it will use libvte9 and libvte9 will create an extra process called gnome-pty-helper
<tuxcrafter> xterm does not do this. I was hoping we can somehow change libvte9 so it will not have to use gnome-pty-helper and making xubuntu a bit lighter
<Mark76> When is xfce4.6 due?
<Mark76> Evening Sheep and Tux
<tuxcrafter> there is no date planed i believe i always here that it will gome out whan its ready
<Mark76> The current menu editor is weird
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: 728 bytes lighter, great idea
<Mark76> Who's 728 bytes lighter?
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: and remove a process :-D
<TheSheep> Mark76: that's how much memory gnome-pty-helper takes on my system
<Mark76> Is that good?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: remove init
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: this process doesn't really do anything once your terminal is opened
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: what will removing init do
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: kernel panic
<tuxcrafter> precise :-p
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: init is the root of all processes in linux
<tuxcrafter> yes i know
<tuxcrafter> i already modified it :-p
<TheSheep> no, you modified initab
<tuxcrafter> your right :-p
<Mark76> You should have said: "init is the root of all processes in Linux. init" :D
<tuxcrafter> i changed the startup process
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: if you are looking for something to do in xfce, maybe write to xubuntu-devel mailing list and ask what needs to be done?
<tuxcrafter> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/132
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: my country already said 'agreed with comments' :(
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: I post regular "improvements" of my xubuntu system on the devellist
<tuxcrafter> The only problem I have with ODT is that it is integrated differently in all applications. a *.odt created in openoffice looks different in other versions of openoffce, kword and abiword. and also diffrence betweeen windows mac and linxu platforms
<tuxcrafter> so much for a standard
<tuxcrafter> that sad I think It Must become THe Standard because everything else sucks even more
<tuxcrafter> :-p
<tuxcrafter> and I am a very strong believer in standardization
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: ever tried to open a .doc file in different versions of Word?
<tuxcrafter> dont talk about MS word please :-D
<tuxcrafter> i pay the FSFE to do my bidding :-D
<Mark76> The who?
<tuxcrafter> and they can contact me if they need my help
<tuxcrafter> http://www.fsfeurope.org/
<tuxcrafter> https://www.fsfe.org/
<Mark76> Ah
<tuxcrafter> 120 euro per year
<tuxcrafter> freedom is not cheaper for me :-p
<ninjabooty> my laptop only has 184 (after 12MB for video)
<ninjabooty> I don't get the menu bar at the top of the screen like i'm supposed to
<ninjabooty> no wait, 8mb for video
<ninjabooty> still
<ninjabooty> same thing happens with standard ubuntu
<ninjabooty> all I get is desktop icons
<Mark76> Maybe your menu bar is set to transparent
<mick_> I use Xubuntu, when I start mozilla, the CPU grow up to 95~99% !!!
<mick_> What could I do ?
<mick_> Im just installing opera
<mick_> but I would like to continue to use mozilla
<Mark76> There are some fun games in the repos
<ninjabooty> why would the menu bar be transparent on the LiveCD?
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Got me there
<ninjabooty> this is an old laptop
<Mark76> Why would installing Opera stop you using Mozilla, Mick?
<ninjabooty> 800Mhz Pentium III
<Mark76> Cripes
<Mark76> Same as mine
<ninjabooty> Gateway Solo?
<ninjabooty> LOL
<Mark76> Except mine's a desktop
<ninjabooty> oh
<Mark76> Compaq
<mick_> Mark76, cause mozilla use 99% of CPU and Opera dont
<ninjabooty> also, since I can't get a menu bar ... I have no idea if my wireless card is working either
<Mark76> 833 MHz
<tuxcrafter> ninjabooty: you have to little memory to run the liveCD 256 is minimal
<tuxcrafter> you can install it
<Mark76> That's a heck of a lot of the CPU
<tuxcrafter> 128 can do fine
<Mark76> YEah, xubuntu can run on 128 megs
<tuxcrafter> i know use 122 with oowriter and pidgin
<tuxcrafter> but i tweaked a lot
<mick_> Mark76, I have a Pentium M 2ghz
<Mark76> xubuntu must be lightning fast on yours Mick
<mick_> with mozilla ?
<mick_> I have 128Mo
<Mark76> I'm confused now
<mick_> its all right
<Mark76> DO you have 2 gigs or 128 megs?
<mick_> I just think something
<mick_> I installed a theme in mozilla
<mick_> perhaps it is this theme
<ninjabooty> so even though I can't see everything, if I install it to the drive I will?
<mick_> I have a Pentium4 M with 128Mo RAM
<mick_> Mo = MB (in french)
<mick_> sorry
<Mark76> Ah
<ninjabooty> ouch
<Mark76> Gosh, this game has rather grand music
<ninjabooty> no wonder you aren't using WinXP
<Mark76> Install Vista. I dares you
<tuxcrafter> i have a 1,2GH with 1G DDR2 :-p
<tuxcrafter> but mine uses 25W
<tuxcrafter> :-p
<tuxcrafter> good for the trees :-p
<ninjabooty> damn dude
<ninjabooty> 25W
<mick_> tuxcrafter, your CPU is a Dual Core ?
<ninjabooty> where can I get one?
<tuxcrafter> VIA C7 CPU
<ninjabooty> micro ITX?
<mick_> Yes I know :)
<tuxcrafter> jups
<tuxcrafter> passive cooled
<ninjabooty> neat
<mick_> great processor
<tuxcrafter> great process very bad company
<mick_> VIA ?
<tuxcrafter> s/process/processor/g
<mick_> Cyrix ?
<tuxcrafter> am via the reseller
<ninjabooty> I still want to look into getting an ARM9 dev board
<tuxcrafter> cyrix developed it
<ninjabooty> reseller aye?
<ninjabooty> can I get a "demo"?
<ninjabooty> how about a "sample"?
<ninjabooty> har har
<tuxcrafter> VIA does not make the C7 chip i belive
<tuxcrafter> ninjabooty: were do you live
<ninjabooty> USA
<tuxcrafter> Hmm to bad
<ninjabooty> would it help if I lived in Taiwan?
<tuxcrafter> if you lived in the netherlands i could helped you :-p
<ninjabooty> well, I've always wanted to go to Amsterdam anyway :)
<Mark76> Is that booty in the pirate sense or booty in the street slang sense?
<tuxcrafter> haha
<ninjabooty> Mark76: yes
<ninjabooty> I just liked the way it sounded
<ninjabooty> in fact ... anyone want to help me make a video game?
<ninjabooty> who lives in the netherlands?
<ninjabooty> like, turkey has turks, hungary has hungarians ... what does the netherlands have?
<ninjabooty> oh, Dutch, ha
<tuxcrafter> the Netherlands have a bit of everything
<ninjabooty> so, how about that northwest passage?
<ninjabooty> pretty neat stuff huh?
<tuxcrafter> sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda
<tuxcrafter> I can here my harddisk clicking when its doing nothing i dont trust it
<tuxcrafter> but smartctl does nog show any changes
<tuxcrafter> does not i meanet
<tuxcrafter> mean
<ninjabooty> it's "journaling"
<ninjabooty> your keystrokes :D
<ninjabooty> *shrugs*
<tuxcrafter> yeah my typing is bad
<tuxcrafter> you see :-p
 * tuxcrafter is restarting
<Mark76> Vector editors are amazing
<Mark76> You can zoom in forever without the image get pixelly
<Mark76> Why are there two Dr Maisons?
<Mark76> I want one of those attachments you can get for the Classmate PC that turns an ordinary sheet of paper into a graphics tablet
<keb> sounds liek magic
<Mark76> Hang on
<Mark76> I'll try and find the article
<Mark76> Here you go Keb http://education.zdnet.com/?p=1291
<keb> thanks
<Mark76> The 16th picture along in the screenshots section
<tuxcrafter> is it correct that this initscript /etc/init.d/networking will never connect you with the internet in xubuntu? but only does a ifup on your networkcard?
<tuxcrafter> could be way of here btw :-p
<Mark76> :|
<Mark76> :-/
<keb> Mark76 where did you get that thing
<Mark76> The article?
<Mark76> Linux Today
<tuxcrafter> ow think i see whats wrong
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: it's not correct
<tuxcrafter> lets test it
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: yes i read it in man ifup
<Mark76> Clocks go back tonight for us Brits
<keb> no the writing pad and digitzer
<Mark76> Not mine.
<tuxcrafter> you hoe auto dchp is working again
<Mark76> WHo you calling a hoe?
<Mark76> :p
<Mark76> Beehatch :D
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: way is it disabled in xubuntu gusty in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: because you didn't configure you network?
<tuxcrafter> by default sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart did not connect my to the internet
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: no the system has changed
<tuxcrafter> there was a new dhcp deamon system
<tuxcrafter> in that worked around the interface file
<keb> tuxcrafter did you configure your network settings in Applications, System, Network ?
<TheSheep> um, the /etc/network/interfaces was in debain since at least 4 or 5 years, I htink
<tuxcrafter> keb: i dont use guis :-p
<TheSheep> think
<TheSheep> and in ubuntu too
<keb> oic
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: true true
<tuxcrafter> TheSheep: however there is know an extra d-bus system to talk with dhcp deamons
<keb> i use /etc/resolv.conf and ifconfig and route sometimes, when i add weird devices for testing
<Mark76> You must have an astonishingly dull desktop, tux
<keb> maybe he likes ratpoison
<keb> or text console
<TheSheep> tuxcrafter: I think it's the otehr way around -- for the dhcp daemon to talk to other apps
<Mark76> Is it just a blank screen with a terminal?
<tuxcrafter> so the new network manager could interface with dhcpdeamons
<TheSheep> Mark76: text mode is very undervalue nowadays
<tuxcrafter> keb: Mark76: i like guis but not for configuring my system
<Mark76> Ah right. Sorry I thought you meant for everything
<tuxcrafter> unless the system setup gui is a good wrapper around a commandline tool
<tuxcrafter> then its ok to
<tuxcrafter> what the gui can i want to be able to from the commandline
<tuxcrafter> so i can automate it
<tuxcrafter> Mark76: my desktop looks brilliant btw :-D
<Mark76> Cool
<keb> got a screenie?
<tuxcrafter> i like the new xubuntu theme
<Mark76> What's that?
<tuxcrafter> the one form vincent and jmak
<Mark76> Show me, show me :D
<tuxcrafter> standby
<Mark76> K
<tuxcrafter> http://imagebin.ca/view/HgXqALK5.html
<tuxcrafter> open it with your image vieuwer
<tuxcrafter> viewer
<keb> ooh i see my name
<tuxcrafter> and what do you think of it
<keb> nice tasteful low-key greys
<tuxcrafter> i use 75 MB when its booted up
<keb> mine is almost the same but i prefer a black background
<keb> to save my monitor
<tuxcrafter> thats a new record for me btw
<tuxcrafter> i can make it even beter
<tuxcrafter> but i have to do modification in the modules it will load
<tuxcrafter> and my system is giving me a hard time with that
<tuxcrafter> blacklisting modules does not seem to work
<keb> how much RAM does your system have?
<tuxcrafter> 1GB ddr 2
<tuxcrafter> so its in high mem mode
<keb> and you only want to use 0.075GB
<tuxcrafter> but now i can open 10 big pdf files strait in to my memory :-p
<keb> nice
<tuxcrafter> and render it fast as hell
<tuxcrafter> i am going to do my last reboot
<tuxcrafter> brv
<tuxcrafter> great is working perfect
<Mark76> Cool
<tuxcrafter> auto login and auto start of xfce without gdm
<Mark76> What is?
<tuxcrafter> and auto internet
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Excellent
<tuxcrafter> boot time < 30 secs
<tuxcrafter> with 1,2 GHz proc
<Mark76> How did you do that?
<keb> nice
<tuxcrafter> remove a lot of unnecessary things they put in the last gusty release
<Mark76> Like?
<tuxcrafter> lots of d-bus things
<tuxcrafter> like network manager
<tuxcrafter> dchpd
<Mark76> I don't need network manager?
<tuxcrafter> of course not
<TheSheep> Mark76: you need it on a laptop
<tuxcrafter> exectly
<TheSheep> Mark76: or when yuo change networks often
<tuxcrafter> so it good its on the system
<Mark76> How do I remove these things?
<tuxcrafter> Mark76: lots of work
<Mark76> Okay
<tuxcrafter> i first test them
<tuxcrafter> if its stable
<tuxcrafter> i post howtos
<Mark76> Where?
<tuxcrafter> ubuntu forum
<Mark76> USer name?
<tuxcrafter> tuxcrafter
<tuxcrafter> TuxCrafter
<Mark76> Ah
<Mark76> Which thread should I be looking for?
<TuxCrafter> TuxCrafter
<Mark76> No, thread
<TuxCrafter> Mark76: i dont have speed up how tos posted yet
<Mark76> AH
<TuxCrafter> only support scripts
<TuxCrafter> for problems
<TuxCrafter> as you can see
<Mark76> Well, guide me in removing nm
<TuxCrafter> that one is easy
<Mark76> Can I just uninstall from Syn?
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude purge network-manager
<TuxCrafter> sudo aptitude purge dhcdbd
<TuxCrafter> sudo vim /etc/network/interfaces
<TuxCrafter> # The primary network interface
<TuxCrafter> auto eth0
<TuxCrafter> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Mark76> Purging nm
<TuxCrafter> oja also remove all autostart tools
<Mark76> What's dhcdbd?
<Mark76> But I like autostart
<TuxCrafter> Mark76: just the network manager then
 * TuxCrafter is going to sleep in 5 minuts
 * TuxCrafter has turned on his awesome DIY beamer system
#xubuntu 2007-10-28
 * TuxCrafter turned on his movie pc and is unpacking a miswak stick
<TuxCrafter> Mark76: is your system still alive
<zolek> hello
<TuxCrafter> hello
<zolek> i've got a problem updating to 7.10
<TuxCrafter> ow ow
<zolek> heh
<TuxCrafter> TuxCrafter: /me had that too and had to do a fresh install
<zolek> probably You get tons of ppl like me everyday :)
 * TuxCrafter had that too and had to do a fresh install
<zolek> I'll probably do that too
<TuxCrafter> zolek: have you used the upgrade guide/
<zolek> well... not yet :)
<TuxCrafter> hmm whats the problem...
<TuxCrafter> zolek: http://www.fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-6/
<TuxCrafter> in the magazine there is a nice update guide
<TuxCrafter> for starters..
<TuxCrafter> dont know what your computer expert level is :-p
<zolek> not too high i'm afraid
<zolek> or: not as high as i would like it to be
<TuxCrafter> zolek: just practice
 * TuxCrafter is workied about Mark76
 * TuxCrafter is going to sleep and wishes everybody good luck with all there endeavors 
<mark-williams> Hey Keb
<mark-williams> It's me :(
<mark-williams> Mark76
<mark-williams> Removing network manager removed my access to the internet
<mark-williams> I had to reinstall the entire OS
<mark-williams> From Breezy
<crimsun_> err, that shouldn't be /the/ defining removal
<crimsun_> as long as you have net-tools installed, it should be straightforward.
<crimsun_> (however, it won't be as GUI-simple.)
<mark-williams> IS there any way to install Ubuntu without having to burn an ISO?
<crimsun_> cf. wubi.
<mark-williams> Because I really can't burn a CD
<mark-williams> Or is there a distro I can install without burning a CD?
<crimsun_> seriously, http://wubi-installer.org/ .
<mark-williams> Okay, downloading wubi
<mark-williams> Balls. It's an .exe file :(
<mark-williams> I can't run exe files
<mark-williams> IS there a Linux version?
<mark-williams> I really need a Linux version
<mark-williams> Not a WIndows version
<jcronin> Linux version of what?
<mark-williams> of Wubi
<josh_> Does anyone know how to delete the 'games' category in the application menu?
<mark-williams> I need to reinstall Gutsy
<mark-williams> And I don't have my installation CD
<jcronin> right-click on the menu and edit menu
<jcronin> then uncheck games
<josh_> doesn't show all the categories.
<josh_> when I right click and choose edit menu, it just shows the settings manager as an option
<jcronin> it should have a column on the left, and if you scroll all of the way to the top
<jcronin> and click on the "Applications" icon
<jcronin> then on the right, it should show the games section
<jcronin> (I am not working in Xubuntu btw)
<jcronin> just plain Ubuntu 7.06
<jcronin> What are the system requirements for Xubuntu?
<josh_> gutsy xubuntu doesn't seem to work that way
<josh_> Is there a text file?
<jcronin> Not sure
<jcronin> I'm only familiar with Gnome
<jcronin> Does anyone know what the system requirements are for Xubuntu?
<jcronin> duh! sorry, I must have overlooked it on the xubuntu.org/get page...
<josh_> I just installed Xubuntu on a really light system, jcronin
<josh_> My school had a bunch of pIII
<josh_> laptops
<josh_> They wanted internet and word processing
<josh_> 128 mb ram
<josh_> I used the alternate install cd and it seems to be working well
<josh_> The xubuntu site also outlines minimum requirements
<josh_>  You can google xubuntu system requirements and get the exact specs.
<josh_> I just did that a few hours ago
<josh_> q
<josh_> \q
<josh_> exit
<AlanBShepard70> Does xubuntu 7.10 include any type of file search? I've looked all over on the net and on my machine and can't find a way to search through files
<keb> AlanBShepard70 : you can use a terminal to do a locate or a find command
<keb> AlanBShepard70 : you can also use Synaptic to search for search tools, or install Beagle
<keb> there is a nice new search tool called catfish that is in early stages of development but supports a few different back end engines
<AlanBShepard70> Does beagle or catfish have a GUI? I'd like to be able to click certain files within the results.
<keb> yes i think both are gui based
<AlanBShepard70> What's a good image viewer for xubuntu? On my default install gimp is used to load all images even just for a preview, needless to say it's kinda slow and not fun to use with many photos
<AlanBShepard70> One last question.... What's the xubuntu equivilent of ctrl+a (select all). Everytime I try the select all keyboard shortcut the cursor just jumps to the beggining of the line. Google was no help in this matter
<keb> i use gqview
<AlanBShepard70> hmm gqview was already installed but images still open with gimp. All I had to do was switch the default program.... :-\
<keb> http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq
<keb> it is cool - you simply hover over the menu option with the mouse and press your favorite keyboard combo
<keb> and it uses that
<keb> i never knew that til now. thanks for asking :D
<AlanBShepard70> lol you're welcome and thanks for the help
<keb> np and hope to see you up in space again
<AlanBShepard70> lol heh so would I.
<AlanBShepard70> Alan B was one lucky guy
<warbler> !ping
<thingummywut> hi. has everyone heard about weird monitor problems with Feisty/Gutsy?
<thingummywut> my monitor goes all black at the start-up messages, and at log-in screen the bottom doesn't fit to monitor
<thingummywut> at desktop it seems to know something about the monitor because the background picture is scaled appropriately, but the bottom is still out of monitor
<thingummywut> if i switch resolution from "screens and graphics" it gets ok
<thingummywut> but it still ain't because of bad refresh rate or anything
<gizmobay> maybe you can shift the screen through the monitor controls
<thingummywut> nope, tried
<thingummywut> and i'm missing like 1/4 of the bottom
<thingummywut> so little shifting wouldn't work
<gizmobay> yeah that's a lot
<gizmobay> i thought it was just a little
<thingummywut> yup. as if xubuntu thinks my monitor was a complete square
<thingummywut> or even flipped 90 degrees
<gizmobay> is your screen 16 x 9?
<thingummywut> this one: http://www.hyundaiq.com/pro_l70s.asp
<gizmobay> looks like 4 x 3
<thingummywut> i've tried reconfigurating xorg.conf many, many times
<gizmobay> does it do it with the livecd
<thingummywut> yes
<thingummywut> and with liveCD "safe graphics mode" the screen appears all black
<thingummywut> and i get a weird "no-signal" monitor message: "Videoiaa ei ole auettu"
<thingummywut> that's like finnish written very, very wrong
<gizmobay> did you post it on the ubuntu forums?
<thingummywut> not yet
<thingummywut> it's funny if i reload the settings in desktop environment it works fine
<thingummywut> but when i boot it's messed up
<gizmobay> do you change the settings through the gui or command line?
<thingummywut> i get it working by switching from 75 Hz to 60 Hz (or vice versa) through the GUI
<thingummywut> btw, ain't it 5 x 4 if the default resolution is 1024 x 1280?
<thingummywut> *1280 x 1024
<thingummywut> tried the forums now: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3651056#post3651056
<AlexC> anybody know how to get burn to burn an audio cd in order of track number
<warbler> I thought when you loaded them into the burning software that was the order they were burned in?
<[chr0n0s]> hi, my xfce4-panel doesn't start at xubuntu login, how do i fix it ?
<ierce> hello, i would like to run xubuntu from mini cd. is it possible remaster xubuntu? how can I do it?
<zoredache> minicd?
<ierce> yes mini cd
<ierce> cca 210MB
<DaBeowulf> 'lo, did anyone in here recently install afresh from a GG Live CD and can tell me how much the total of the initial update D/Ls will be?
<vonck7> not much, a few little updates
<DaBeowulf> I'll try to make my aunt switch and she connected to the net via call by call ISDN.
<DaBeowulf> 's
<DaBeowulf> Is there a way for me to get the downloads she'll need, that isn't too much work?
<Adriaan_> Hey, I finally managed to get a good burned CD, and I installed Xubuntu.
<Adriaan_> I played the 'experience ubuntu' Ogg to test and the image quality really sucked, the screen flickers and stuff...
<Adriaan_> So how do I fix this?
<Adriaan_> Also: I'd like to know what I have to install to get my iPod to work with Xubuntu, and to play non-free extensions like mpg, mp3, wmv...etcetera
<gamulbert> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for mp3 etc. i have no idea about ipod.
<J-_> !codecs
<J-_> hmm
<J-_> !ping
<maxamillion> J-_: the bot doesn't appear to be logged in at the moment
<maxamillion> J-_: try checking ubuntuguide.org for info on codecs
<J-_> maxamillion: yep, figured that.
<J-_> I was trying to help someone.
<niila> hello
<niila> anyone happen to know about murrine configurator? i dont know how to install it
<niila> the file is called nmc.tar_3
<totalwormface> the downloadsite says 'i think you have spam'
<totalwormface> so i didn't trust the package :P
<computer-123> where do i adjust the volume for all media?
<totalwormface> you can add volume control to the panel
<Pixilarion> somebody knows a music player that supports on-the-fly normalize of your music without altering your files but by just "scanning" them?
<Sine> in Xfce what is the little circle in the left of the titlebars on aps
<Pixilarion> Sine: good question :)
<Sine> Pixilarion: O.O
<Sine> I'm testing out gnome kde and xfce and that little circle us there with no function.... it bothers me
<Sine> AH HA! i figured it out
<vonck7> you mean the icon for applications? i set that panel to icon-only
<Sine> no
<Sine> look at the title bar of the window then to the left side near the icon, the little white circle
<_Adriaan> it's view on all workspaces/only on this workspace
<_Adriaan>  :-)
<Sine> if you click it it toggles between the ap being on all desktops or just one
<_Adriaan> exactemente
<Sine> yay now i wont go insane clicking it anymore
<vonck7> ;)
<Sine> wow... you guys are alot nicer then the #ubuntu folks
<totalwormface> :P
<totalwormface> we get that a lot :P
<Sine> though there seems to be alot less of you too
<Sine> can you upgrade from fiesty to gutsy from within linux? or do you need to download the cd and redo it all over again
<vonck7> just start the update-manager in the system menu
<Sine> but isn't gutsy still beta?
<vonck7> nope, it's stable now
<vonck7> i can start compiz using "compiz --replace" , is there a simular command to go back to the xfce window manager?
<totalwormface> what happens if you try to launch xfwm4?
<vonck7> trying...
<vonck7> ** (xfwm4:14852): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<vonck7>  ** (xfwm4:14851): WARNING **: Another Window Manager is already running
<totalwormface> i don't see any replace options in xfwm4
<vonck7> oops
<totalwormface> vonck7: and if you just close compiz?
<vonck7> then i loze all window-decorations
<totalwormface> vonck7: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=569432
<totalwormface> and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=558089
<tsubasaleguedin> hello :)
<Sine> does xubuntu have any real benefit over gnome other then being blue instead of orange?
<tsubasaleguedin> It may be normal, but i have a problem with xfce and xubuntu
<tsubasaleguedin> when I right click on the desktop, the wallpaper disappear
<totalwormface> Sine: it uses less memory
<totalwormface> Sine: and has a mouse as logo! i ask you how much benefit do you want :D
<TheSheep> Sine: it also has quite a different approach for many things, which appeals to some people -- and to some not
<Sine> totalwormface: I remember hearing it was a lighter kernal/os (newish to linux not sure what gnome kde and xfce are officially called) but is does it provide enough benifit to be noticible?
<TheSheep> Sine: it uses teh same kernel as ubuntu
<TheSheep> Sine: it only uses different set of default applications (lighter and simpler)
<totalwormface> Sine: it's completely the same operating system / kernel, is't just the front end / userinterface which changes and it comes with some programs which replace KDE and Gnome programs
<totalwormface> Sine: i personally switch between gnome and xfce once in a while, i don't notice any speed difference, but i notice it a big deal on my 'server'
<totalwormface> that one just doesn't run under gnome :]
<totalwormface> and i personally like the looks of xfce
<Sine> hmm ok. I guess I'll have to experiment for a littl before i switch for good
<TheSheep> totalwormface: Thunar is much fster than Nautilus, and you don't need special aparature to see this :)
<totalwormface> TheSheep: that is correct :P
<totalwormface> sweet heavens
<sugardrunkk> hello
<sugardrunkk> I'm having a problem with my network connection...
<sugardrunkk> using this funny USB to HOMEPNA adapter... (pegasus driver)
<sugardrunkk> so everytime i reboot or start up my Xubuntu Gutsy, I have to first remove pegasus (modprove -rv pegasus) and then restart my eth1
<sugardrunkk> oh and of course reload pegasus before the restart of eth1
<sugardrunkk> i have added the lines to /etc/modules/... but nothing seems to work like it used to with Feisty..
<TheSheep> !bugs
<TheSheep> argh, ubotu still dead
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: please report a bug, and include all the information you can gather that you think may be relevant
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: at http://bugs.ubuntu.com/
<ffjia> hi there
<ffjia> i just upgrade from feisty to gutsy
<sugardrunkk> TheSheep, maybe I will..
<sugardrunkk> TheSheep, not sure if it is a bug though
<ffjia> but i don't know how/where to enable compiz
<TheSheep> sugardrunkk: if it used to work and doesn't work now, it sure looks like a bug, at least in teh default system settings
<ffjia> sugardrunkk: how about add "pegasus" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<TheSheep> ffjia: try asking at #compiz-fusion
<ffjia> command not found...
<TheSheep> ffjia: it's a channel name
<ffjia> TheSheep: oops
<sugardrunkk> :)
<ffjia> TheSheep: gutsy did support compiz, right?
<ffjia> i mean by default
<TheSheep> ubuntu gutsy does support compiz, yes
<TheSheep> not te lack of x at the beginning
<ffjia> TheSheep: then i should able to enable compiz-fusion, from somewhere
<TheSheep> ffjia: in ubuntu, yes
<TheSheep> ffjia: in settings->gl desktop, if I remember correctly
<TheSheep> ffjia: then again, I htink it's enabled by default on cards that support it
<TheSheep> ffjia: in ubuntu, of course, not in xubuntu
<ffjia> TheSheep: what about xubuntu?
<TheSheep> ffjia: what about it?
<TheSheep> ffjia: you can install any package from ubuntu or kubuntu in xubuntu
<ffjia> TheSheep: thanks, maybe i upgrade from feisty, so the packages related to compiz were not installed
<TheSheep> ffjia: xubuntu doesn't install compiz by default
<ffjia> TheSheep: oh, i c, :)
<_Adriaan> Back, and asking again: /I finally managed to get a good burned CD, and I installed Xubuntu.
<_Adriaan> I played the 'experience ubuntu' Ogg to test and the image quality really sucked, the screen flickers and stuff.../
<TheSheep> ffjia: sorry for being vague
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: what cpu?
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: and what graphics card?
<ffjia> TheSheep: np, i should read something like release notes before
<_Adriaan> TheSheep: it's aPentium II (deschutes)
<_Adriaan> TheSheep: Graph. card not sure...
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: speed of that p2?
<_Adriaan> TheSheep: I dont know,where can I check it?
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: cat /proc/cpu
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheSheep> sorry
<_Adriaan> TheSheep: When I go to Applications->Accesories->terminal I automaticaly log out :?
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: aag, i810 graphics crad
<TheSheep> card
<_Adriaan> or where do I have to put *cat /proc/cpuinfo*
<TheSheep> _Adriaan: you run feisty, not gutsy?
<_Adriaan> TheSheep: I run gutsy
<TheSheep> I thought this bug was fixed :/
<_Adriaan> wait, I'm gonna shut down, I'll be back in some minutes, than I upgrade some stuff
<ffjia> TheSheep: what does "aag" stand for?
<TheSheep> ffjia: it was supposed to be argh!
<TheSheep> ffjia: a sound
<ffjia> TheSheep: cool
<TheSheep> bug #91849
<TheSheep> right, ubotu's dead :(
<ffjia> TheSheep: who killed she/he?
<TheSheep> ffjia: it's a bot, seems it has some temporary technical problems
<TheSheep> ffjia: it normally tells a link to the bug description when you mention a bug
<ffjia> TheSheep: hehe
<ffjia> TheSheep: it's the same bot in #ubuntu?
<TheSheep> yes, they have a tmporary replacement now though
<ffjia> TheSheep: thanks
<adriaan_> Alright
<PowerUp> How would you 'auto start' something once you login? Such as if you where to put a shortcut in your 'start up' folder in Windows.
<adriaan_> so... I'm now in with xubuntu, what do I need to do?
<TheSheep> PowerUp: settings->autostarted applications
<PowerUp> OK.
<TheSheep> adriaan_: there is a workaround for that bug
<PowerUp> TheSheep: Sound didn't work while in the live DISK, I imagine once I installed it, It would work ?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: you have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and change the 'DefaultDepth 24' line to 'DefaultDepth 16'
<ffjia> TheSheep: is it the same that put scripts in ~/.config/autostart/?
<TheSheep> PowerUp: no, it might need some configuring, but you may be lucky
<TheSheep> ffjia: yes
<adriaan_> okay, but wait, I have to go now, I'll leave me logged in, so if you want you can send me more infos about the bugs...
<PowerUp> TheSheep: it worked right off bat in slow ass Ubuntu
<vonck7> totalwormface: thanks
<PowerUp> Then I ditched it cause it ran worse than XP ever thought about
<TheSheep> PowerUp: if it worked in ubuntu, it should work the same in xubuntu, they have the same kernel
<TheSheep> PowerUp: how do you check?
<PowerUp> TheSheep: check what?
<TheSheep> PowerUp: the sound
<PowerUp> I played a video in VLC
<PowerUp> Once I installed it
<TheSheep> PowerUp: maybe you're just missing codecs, for example?
<PowerUp> Well, when I pressed mute on my keyboard, it didn't come up with a 'sound muted' like in Ubuntu, but maybe that's just the GUI ?
<PowerUp> or sound up/down
<PowerUp> I of course couldn't play anything in the live disk
<PowerUp> since there was no mpg123
<PowerUp> or anything
<PowerUp> But seeing there was no sound menu..
<TheSheep> PowerUp: you can add a sound volume control to your panel
<PowerUp> I figured it didn't pick it up
<PowerUp> Alright.  That's that issue, next is where is the screen saver options ?
<TheSheep> PowerUp: settings->screen saver settings
<PowerUp> OK, next, I need to know how to turn off/on my NIC again through the terminal (so I can put it in a crontab).
<PowerUp> I have a "Fair access policy" that only allows unlimited usage during 2-5 AM, and after that it counts towards the daily limit, so I don't need idle hours on.
<zeroflag> is there something like's gnome's /etc/init.d/gdm for xfce?
<zeroflag> because I can't start xfce (with xubuntu-desktop installed) while I can still start gdm (without ubuntu-desktop installed)...
<TheSheep> PowerUp: sudo ip link set <device> up/down
<TheSheep> zeroflag: it's the same
<TheSheep> zeroflag: xfce also uses gdm
<zeroflag> so I just start GDM and get xfce?
<zeroflag> ok, then why does it still look like gnome?
<TheSheep> zeroflag: yes, you might have to choose it in the 'session' menu
<zeroflag> mmhh...
<zeroflag> let me see if I can get my mouse working first...
<TheSheep> zeroflag: on the login screen
<zeroflag> I don't get any login screen. :P
<zeroflag> seems I'm missing a login manager... >_<
<TheSheep> PowerUp: for example, sudo ip link set eth0 down
<TheSheep> PowerUp: will bring eth0 down
<TheSheep> zeroflag: sems you set your gdm to autologin
<PowerUp> TheSheep: OK, The only thing I can think of next would be a good download manager , like GetRight or Freedownloadmanager in windows.
<PowerUp> Or maybe run them under wine
<TheSheep> zeroflag: disable it in 'login windo settings'
<zeroflag> well, if I start gdm as a user, shouldn't it be using that user?
<TheSheep> PowerUp: there are some donwload managers for linux too, just search for them in synaptic
<zeroflag> ok, how do I enable my usb mouse?
<TheSheep> zeroflag: you can't start gdm as user
<zeroflag> it won't initialize (no red light thingie)...
<zeroflag> fine, I sudo-cheated. -_-
<TheSheep> zeroflag: it should work out of the box
<zeroflag> well, doesn't.
<zeroflag> lights are out.
<TheSheep> zeroflag: check if it's connected XD
<PowerUp> TheSheep: alrighty. So I imagine I wont be disappointed with this er.. windows manager?  As I was with GNOME ?
<PowerUp> TheSheep: Meaning, it wont grab ass when alt + tab, or opening a program like Ubuntu ?
<PowerUp> TheSheep: I blame it on the animations I couldn't turn off though
<TheSheep> PowerUp: yes, xfce is pretty fast
<zeroflag> TheSheep: it is connected. I already rebooted and it didn't do the trick...
<zeroflag> ewwww... sounds like bios setting... >_<
<PowerUp> I have a 10 GB internal, 320 MBs of PC100 SDRAM, VooDoo3 8 MB 3dfx video card.
<PowerUp> P2 450 MHz
<PowerUp> CPU
<Kevo> hello, anyone around that can help me with an upgrade issue?
<PowerUp> And Ubuntu ran like it was Vista
<PowerUp> or something
<zeroflag> great...
<zeroflag> what's the thing with "three times"?
<zeroflag> third reboot, mouse working. >_<
 * zeroflag nods
<zeroflag> bios issue. >_<
<zeroflag> does xfce use the settings from gnome or how do I make certain xfce is running instead of gnome?
<PowerUp> TheSheep: I suppose this would be 'fair' to run on xfce ?
<gpocentek> zeroflag: why would xfce use the gnome settings?
<zeroflag> gpocentek: maybe because it's just "settings" and has nothing to do with the wm implementation?
<zeroflag> but anywho, how do I enable xfce...
<zeroflag> xfce is set up as the defualt window manager but it still starts gnome for my auto-login...
<gpocentek> just select it in the gdm sesions menu (if you run gdm)
<TheSheep> zeroflag: or edit ~/.dmrc
<zeroflag> where? oO
<zeroflag> I have gnome's sessions manager...
<zeroflag> but I can't see xfce anywhere...
<zeroflag> mmh...
<zeroflag> Sesssion=default
<zeroflag> shouldn't that start with the default setting, which is xfce?
<TheSheep> if you installed ubuntu first, the default is gnome
<zeroflag> well, gnome's login preferences suggest that I changed that to "[x] Default session: Xfce Session"
<zeroflag> eheh...
<zeroflag> [x] Last
<zeroflag> >_<
<zeroflag> it still uses some of my gnome settings (desktop layout)...
<zeroflag> which is good, I think...
<zeroflag> ok, thanks guys. seems to be working now.
<zeroflag> oh, another thing...
<zeroflag> how would I set up a persistent session over VNC?
<Powerup> Is it possible to use the windows key for CTRL + ALT
<TheSheep> Powerup: you can map the keys however you like, there are lots of tutorials on this
<Powerup> Where at ?
<TheSheep> google for xmodmap
<adriaan_> TheSheep: I changed 24 to 16, but when I try to save I get: *can't open file to write*
<Powerup> TheSheep: It appears you have to know which key is being pressed to 'map' them?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: you have to do it as root
<TheSheep> adriaan_: press alt+f2 and type 'gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<adriaan_> alright, changed the 24 to16 and saved
<adriaan_> it should work now?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: press alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X
<adriaan_> okay..brb
<TheSheep> adriaan_: that will log you out
<Powerup> TheSheep: some places are saying I need to edit '.xinitrc' ?
<Powerup> With my changes ?
<tsubasaleguedin> Someone know why if I right click on the desktop, the wallpaper disappear with xfce compositing on ?
<TheSheep> Powerup: what is the question?
<tsubasaleguedin> its really boring
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: sounds liek a bug
<Powerup> TheSheep: I am still trying to figure out how to add shotcuts/etc
<adriaan_> alright, back
<TheSheep> adriaan_: the terminal should work now
<adriaan_> it does
<adriaan_> :) thanks
<tsubasaleguedin> TheSheep: and ? : /
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: well, you know, look if it's reported already and report it if not, or add any useful information you hove to an existing bug report
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: the developers can't fix it if they don't know about it
<adriaan_> you might be busy, but could you tell me what I had to do to find out graph card and fix the video-problem?
<tsubasaleguedin> TheSheep: you mean i am the first to try a right click on xfce desktop ?
<tsubasaleguedin> 'cause i use xfce compositor
<mikubuntu> my friend has a problem .... her windows is really corrupted, and all she was able to do was boot into safe mode, but couldn't get online, nor perform many other functions ... so i gave her an xubuntu to run live, which it does with no problem, i assured her that we were not 'installing' at this point (she's worried about her data on the windows system)... anyways, now, even when she turns...
<mikubuntu> ...the (compaq presario 5000 series) computer on W
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: you are the first to have a combination of settings and hardware that makes it crash, everyone else seem to be right-clicking on their desktop without problems
<tsubasaleguedin> with xfce compositor ?
<tsubasaleguedin> yes for sure it work without compositor
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: I have compositor enabled and menu on right click enabled and it always worked and works now
<mikubuntu> without the xub disk in it she cannot get windows to boot... even when she takes the x disk out, her cvomputer saying something like 'no valid system found'
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: sounds liek a windows problem
<tsubasaleguedin> TheSheep: Ok i have one thing for you
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: maybe ask on ##windows
<tsubasaleguedin> I dont want right click menu, go in XFCE control panel
<tsubasaleguedin> in Desktop uncheck the 'display desktop menu on right click
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: ok, will try, just wondered if any x'ers had experienced the same thing after running live
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: it's unchecked by default on all installations
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you mean before running live it was ok?
<tsubasaleguedin> For me the wallpaper stay with this option
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: livecd doesn't touch hard disk if not ordered to do so
<tsubasaleguedin> the menu appear, but if i dont want the menu I uncheck the option, and now if i right click, the wallpaper disappear
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: it disappears because xfdesktop crashes
<tsubasaleguedin> yes
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: and it crashes because of some bug you found and should report
<tsubasaleguedin> I must renable it in xfce control panel
<TheSheep> tsubasaleguedin: chances are that the bug is already reported and there is a workaround in its decription
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: before running live it wasn't 'completely ok' she could only go into safe mode on windows, and could not internet or many other things, that's why i gave her the livecd... that's why i don't understand the problem now... she did not 'install' x, just ran live...
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: in any case, she should probably insert the windows cd and select 'repait my system' or something like that
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: did you access the windows disks from the livecd?
<adriaan_> TheSheep: Could you repeat the steps I have to take to solve the video-problem?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: press alt+f2, type 'gksu mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf', find 'DefaultDepth 24', change it to 'DefaultDepth 16', save and exit, press alt+ctrl+backspace to restart X
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: as far as i know, no... do you mean it 'is possible' to access windows files from the livecd?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: of course it is
<mikubuntu> how do you browse windows files from livecd?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: I think they are read-only by default, but this might have changed in the recent version
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you should have icons for the disks on the desktop
<adriaan_> the 16->24 change solves terminal problem, but no tthe video problem
<TheSheep> adriaan_: your computer is not exactly very fast
<TheSheep> adriaan_: it may improve when you install codecs
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: question: even on 7.04?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: on 7.04 they are read only, afair
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: but they are tehre
<TheSheep> there
<TheSheep> adriaan_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Codecs
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: when 'read only' is it poss to export them, like say attach them to an email, and send them to an external storage, where they could be converted to read/write?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: yes, you can read them and copy them normally
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you can copy them to a pendrive, for example
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you can also mount the windows disk in read-write mode
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: it just wasnt so by default, because they had to reverse-engineer the windows file sysem and there were sometimes some problems with some operations
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: oooooOOOOOOoooohhhhh, i never knew that ... i could have saved my own files way back 3 mos ago when i switched...
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: but anyways, enough about me, i just need to solve my friend
<mikubuntu> s problem for now
<TheSheep> windows cd should be able to repair that windows installation, by the way
<TheSheep> without reinstalling
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: her windows is so corrupted it barely does anything, but she wants to save select files before installing xubuntu
<TheSheep> well, you can do that
<TheSheep> you can copy them to pendrive or over netwrok, or even send by e-mail
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: i don't think she has a windows cd, its so old prolly lost, she did say she has a 'compaq recovery disk' is that same thing?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: might be
<mikubuntu> hmmmmmm
<mikubuntu> ok, mucho information, let me go process; thanks and see yous lata...
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: good luck
<TheSheep> and remember, we don't need to force people into linux, they will come by themselves sooner or later ;)
<mikubuntu> oh, no.  i'm FORCING her
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: this usually results in a curious phenomenon: whenever somethng's wrong, she'll say "it worked on windows"
<adriaan_> TheSheep: ubuntu-restricted-extras? any other codecs?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: I was mostly thinking w32codecs
<adriaan_> TheSheep: Thanks, I'll load these when the other one's ready
<TuxCrafter> nice compleet black sreen
<TuxCrafter> during boot
<TuxCrafter> :-p
<TheSheep> adriaan_: it's always possible tah tyoru computer is too weak to decode and play this video fluently
<TuxCrafter> damm wrong channe.
<TuxCrafter> sorry guys
 * TuxCrafter goes back to ##linux
<adriaan_> there used to be a windows 2000 on it, and it played videos without any troubles...
<adriaan_> I find it odd that there is no music player included in Xubuntu
<TheSheep> adriaan_: there is 'media player', it plays both music and movies
<TheSheep> adriaan_: for long and comfortable listening, I recommends installing mpd
<TheSheep> -s
<adriaan_> "mpds"
<TheSheep> mpd
<adriaan_> okay
<TheSheep> -s was for recommends->recommend
<TheSheep> sorry
<adriaan_> Ohh I see
<adriaan_> should I install "gstreamer" codecs?
<TheSheep> no, xubuntu uses xine by default
<adriaan_> okay
<adriaan_> it's odd though that under MS Win 2000 I could play videos correctly
<TheSheep> adriaan_: usually linux is faster :/
<TheSheep> adriaan_: maybe there is something with the video driver for your card
<TheSheep> adriaan_: wait, is it livecd?
<adriaan_> no, I installed with Alternate CD
<adriaan_> but it is possible that it's my drivers fault indeed
<adriaan_> if its a driver-error, how do I solve it?
<TheSheep> adriaan_: try looking for your graphics card mode lon the forums, maybe there is a solution
<TheSheep> adriaan_: you can check your grahics card by typing 'lspci'
<TheSheep> adriaan_: it's also possible that the videos you tried on windows were worse quality
<adriaan_> that's possible inndeed...i thinnk I'm going to buy a "new" 2nd hand PC,... the newest they've got, at a reasonable price :)
<adriaan_> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)
<adriaan_> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)
<adriaan_> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)
<adriaan_> 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<adriaan_> 00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<adriaan_> 00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)
<adriaan_> 00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Yamaha Corporation DS1L Audio (rev 04)
<adriaan_> 00:0e.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8029(AS)
<adriaan_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c368 [Trio 3D/2X] (rev 02)
<adriaan_> TheSheep: alright, thanks for the help! I'm gonna shutdown when I installed banshee
<qwerkus> hi all
<qwerkus> I'm trying to set a direct network between an Ubuntu-laptop and a win Xp one
<qwerkus> does someone know how to configure the network interface (eth0) on both sides to get it working with a cross-over cable
<qwerkus> ?
<TheSheep> qwerkus: sure, just set them to 'static ip'
<qwerkus> no gw ?
<TheSheep> qwerkus: and put the same settings on both, except for the ip
<TheSheep> qwerkus: if you only want the two connected, then no gateway
<TheSheep> qwerkus: tand different ip, from teh same subnet
<TheSheep> qwerkus: for example, 192.168.0.1 and 192.268.0.2
<qwerkus> you mean just ifconfig eth0 inet 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0
<TheSheep> qwerkus: yes
<qwerkus> nice
<TheSheep> then should see each other
<qwerkus> well
<qwerkus> i can't ping the windows box
<TheSheep> qwerkus: check if windows has firewall enabled
<qwerkus> of course ...
<TheSheep> qwerkus: I think windows has pings disabled in the firewall
<TheSheep> qwerkus: by default
<qwerkus> WORKING !!
<qwerkus> and what about samba ?
<qwerkus> how do i set things to enable winxp users-access on my ubuntu shares ?
<qwerkus> Something's still wrong: smbclient -L 192.168.0.3 from the Ubuntu box don t work
<DaBeowulf> Will Xubuntu only auto-detect USB printers?
<slavik> how customizable are xfce panels?
<nikolam> what panel ?
<nikolam> Usually right click on it
<nikolam> Select customize panel add, remove etc
<bobo> Where i can find the config used to build the stock kernel (2.6.22-14.46 on 7.10)? Thank you.
<gpocentek> in /boot/ if you install the kernel
<gpocentek> or you can extract the .deb if you don't want to install it
<bobo> ok, found.I'll try to rebuild it since with i386 flavour i am able to shutdown the pc, whilst with the 686 one it doesn't fully shutdown ( a bug? )
<gpocentek> 686 flavour?
<gpocentek> it doesn't exist AFAIK, do you mean generic?
<bobo> Yes, excuse me. With generic it doesn't shut down, with 386 it shuts down.
<MelanomaSky> I've just installed Xubuntu -- the font size for the "Applications", and the icon titles on the desktop is absurdly too large.  Anyone know how I can fix that?
<bobo> You should use something like ( i'm not english ) gui settings from the settings menu, and change the font size
<MelanomaSky> I think the dpi is messed up
<bobo> What happens if you change the font size?
<MelanomaSky> bobo: The size changes, but it is wrong..
<MelanomaSky> Similar to the problem in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=575978&highlight=font+size
<RandyboY> How can i reset my sources.list? Get the ones i need and add some for programs?
<cheeseboy> anyone in here using cups?
<hyper__ch> RandyboY: google for source-o-matic
<tombar_> guys i have been googoling about adding themes to my xubuntu but i really didnt understand, maybe im missing something
<tombar_> i added my themes to .themes and to /usr/share/themes
<tombar_> but cant get them on my user interface to show
<tombar_> any tip/clue/link?
<Mark76> Gah!  What a nightmare! =-O
<cheeseboy> anyone in here using cups?
<Mark76> I use mugs
<cheeseboy> ..
<Mark76> Oh.  You mean the printing thing
<Mark76> Sorry, no
<Mark76> How long has Yahoo Messenger been overrun by spambots?
<Mark76> I've just spent the last 12 hours reinstalling Ubuntu sequentially from Breezy Badger onwards
<Mark76> I can't begin to tell you how much fun that wasn't
<TheSheep> going down the memory lane?
<Mark76> No, I foolishly believed TuxCrafter when he said it was okay to remove Network Manager, TheSheep
<TheSheep> it's ok if you know what you're doing :)
<Mark76> Which I didn't
<TheSheep> Mark76: but why didn't you just install gutsy?
<Mark76> So I lost my internet access
<Mark76> And I had to install Breezy because I'd lent my Gutsy CD to a friend
<TheSheep> you could have booted livecd and asked us how to fix it :(
<TheSheep> it's like 10 minutes
<Mark76> I did ask in the main channel
<Mark76> They pointed me to unetbootin
<Mark76> Which I figured out afer much weeping and gnashing of teeth
<TheSheep> you could just chroot from the livecd to your installation on disk and install the nm back
<Mark76> Breezy was never issued as a live CD, TheSheep
<TheSheep> Mark76: you don't need graphical desktop
<TheSheep> Mark76: you can just boot the nstaller and switch to second console with alt+f2
<Mark76> See, I never knew that
<TheSheep> for the furture:
<TheSheep> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<Mark76> Anyway, I'm back up to date now
<TheSheep> :)
<TheSheep> Mark76: I'm kind of astonished you did all that work
<Mark76> Well, I will be as soon as I've got compiz working and xubuntu reinstalled
<TheSheep> Mark76: I'd probably just call that friend to get the cd back :)
<Mark76> I was up till gone 5 this morning Sheepy
<Mark76> Can I ask you a non Ubuntu/Linux related question?
<TheSheep> Mark76: sure, come to -offtopic or /msg me
<Mark76> How do I get to offtopic?
<TheSheep>  /j #xubuntu-offtopic
<massctrl> hello how can I prevent the volumes from showing up on my desktop ?
<DaBeowulf> :D I just ran the live CD xubuntu-7.10-i386 on the system of my aunt which only has 192MB of RAM.
<TheSheep> massctrl: there should be options for that in desktop settings
<DaBeowulf> It worked albeit very slowly and the top and bottom panel only showed up after Ctrl+Alt+F1, killing the X process and having it start again..
<massctrl> hmyeah, but it's more than that, ... it's also showing up in thunar,.. everytime it sees a volume it tries to automount it I guess,...
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: yes, xfce4-panel sometimes doesn't start on low memory, I guess the yare working on it
<massctrl> it's this automounting for my 2 local (windows)datapartitions i want to turn off
<DaBeowulf> Okay we used the reset button to reboot, though :P
<TheSheep> massctrl: you can turn off outomounting in thunar (edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager)
<DaBeowulf> Oh and that system has just 450MHz as well. xD
<TheSheep> but that just makes it slow
<DaBeowulf> Should it run fine once installed and maybe 64 to 128 additional MB of RAM has been added?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: you ran it as livecd?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: crazy! :)
<DaBeowulf> Yes.
<DaBeowulf> I was amazed it worked.
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: it will definitely run much better after it's installed
<DaBeowulf> Since you state it needs 386 MB
<DaBeowulf> er 384 most likely :P
<homebrewcider> sorry guys,I'm a bit of a dummy when it comes to this, but I'm looking at getting a dual core system, will Xubuntu 7.10 utilise both?
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: it depends on the applications, but yes, if you run several apps, they will be spread between the cores
<massctrl> TheSheep ok I think i've found it, ... thanks
<DaBeowulf> "You will need at least 128MB of RAM to install from this CD." Hmm where did I get the idea it needed much more from?
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: it changes from version to version
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: feisty required 192MB
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: I always use alternate cd anyways
<DaBeowulf> In how far differs the OEM option btw?
<homebrewcider> ok, also
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: I think it just runs teh configuration at first boot instead of at install
<hdevalence> hey, where can I get a hold of an xubuntu svg
<massctrl> how can I prevent the automatic mounting of partitions on my harddisk which belong to another os?
<TheSheep> hdevalence: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Dapper/Logo
<TheSheep> massctrl: didn't I already tell you?
<DaBeowulf> Ew, will the Teledat 220 PCI card (for ISDN) work under Xubuntu to connect to the net?
<massctrl> TheSheep: hm no that's about showing mounted volumes on the desktop
<TheSheep> massctrl: open thunar, go to edit->preferences->advanced->configure volume manager
<TheSheep> massctrl: there you have options for automounting
<massctrl> TheSheep: it's all turned off
<massctrl> and yet the volumes still show up
<TheSheep> then they shouldn't get automounted
<homebrewcider> pc I'm looking at getting gigabyte m52s-s3p motherboard, can't find it on compatability list, what do you reckon? good bad?
<TheSheep> you can also check fstab
<TheSheep> !fstab | massctrl
<ubotu> massctrl: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaBeowulf> I executed pppoe-conf on her machine and it didn't detect any Ethernet card automatically, so this has me worried.
<massctrl> TheSheep: darn my god, ... it's becoming too late i guess
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: does ifconfig -a list it?
<massctrl> I really should have known that
<TheSheep> massctrl: that's what we are here for :)
<DaBeowulf> I can't say now.. but I'll note it down for when my research turns up blank.
<massctrl> heh yeah
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: another think that sometimes works is trying to modprobe all the kernel modules for network
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: if they don't require additional options, one of them should work
<TheSheep> DaBeowulf: then you can add it to /etc/modules or something
<massctrl> thanks all
<homebrewcider> anyone know of a bigger compatability list than the one at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<homebrewcider> want to know if I'm checking the best one to check
#xubuntu 2008-10-20
<vagab0nd> been there done that...
<vagab0nd> guess I'll just go back to vista... that shit WORKS at least
<charlie-tca> vagab0nd: what is your wireless card?
<charlie-tca> what version of xubuntu?
<vagab0nd> dlink dwlg520 atheros chipset, hardy 8.04
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: do you have the windows install disk for your card?
<vagab0nd> yeah
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: i guess we could try ndiswrapper...
<vagab0nd> I thought that was a last resort?
<Odd-rationale> not really...
<Odd-rationale> ndiswrapper often works...
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: are you on anther computer right now? or wired in?
<vagab0nd> another, wireless
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: first of all, tell me what have you tried already...
<vagab0nd> tried installing madwifi
<vagab0nd> said it was already there
<Odd-rationale> do you have the link to the guide you were trying to follow?
<vagab0nd> nope
<vagab0nd> I have wep enabled
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: would it be possible for you to wire in the computer we want to work on?
<vagab0nd> maybe thats it?
<Odd-rationale> i would like you to pastebin some stuff
<vagab0nd> maybe later, u think ndiswrapper will work?
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: i would definetely give it a try.
<vagab0nd> why does it keep asking for the wep key I put it in 30 times already
<Odd-rationale> vagab0nd: try disabling all encryption...
<Odd-rationale> and see if you can connect...
<vagab0nd> permanently?
<Odd-rationale> no, just try... for diagnosis
<MHz128> hi all
<Odd-rationale> hi, MHz128
<MHz128> My laptop trackpad has been disabled somehow, is there a package available for track pad settings?
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: you would usually configure that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.
<MHz128> Is there a graphical frontend that could be added to the system settings panel?
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: not that i know of...
<MHz128> ok. What do I need to add to xorg.conf?
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: try reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MHz128> 10 4, thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> hope that helps!
<MHz128> Damn. According to xorg.conf track pad is already enabled!
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: tried restarting X?
<MHz128> well, its been booting with no touchpad for the last 10 times, so Im assuming something else is wrong
<MHz128> I will try again. :)
<MHz128> oh btw, can xubuntu do automatic upgrades? like updating from 8.04 to 8.10 ?
<MHz128> or do I need to reinstall...
<Odd-rationale> yeah, all *buntu's can bump up versions...
<Odd-rationale> but i like to reinstall... :P
<MHz128> how come?
<Odd-rationale> MHz128: feels cleaner... also *sometimes* updates don't work...
<MHz128> hehehe cool
<MHz128> i gotta restart
<CapTech> OMG.  xubuntu 8.10 is smokin' hot!
<charlie-tca> nod
 * charlie-tca nods
<charlie-tca> and I thought it was just me!
<CapTech> This is the first time I've used a 64-bit OS (of any flavor), that's worked out of the box.
<charlie-tca> I think it's the best Xubuntu yet. It's working real good for this stage.
<charlie-tca> CapTech: did you install from the daily cd or the beta cd?
<CapTech> I believe the daily.
<CapTech> Can't be sure on that.
<CapTech> I've not had any prompts that updates are available.
<charlie-tca> Okay. I'm real glad it's working for you. I ordered a 64-bit motherboard and cpu but it's not here yet.
<CapTech> Want a screenshot?
<Michael_RN> Hi, I'm having some installation trouble.
<charlie-tca> No, I've installed the 32-bit versions
<charlie-tca> Michael_RN: what's wrong?
<charlie-tca> Okay, i'll guess - network didn't work
<charlie-tca> no login screen
<charlie-tca> white screen after logging in
<Michael_RN> Installing xubuntu from a CD on a Compaq Armada M700. Freezes at the "installing system/detecting file systems message.
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu 8.10?
<Michael_RN> not even that far, charlie.
<Michael_RN> yes,
<Michael_RN> 8.10
<charlie-tca> Daily or beta live cd
<Michael_RN> live CD
<charlie-tca> Already had partitions on the drive?
<Michael_RN> yes
<charlie-tca> I hate to say it, but you will need to download today's daily live cd or use the alternate install cd.
<charlie-tca> It's known, and in work.
<charlie-tca> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<charlie-tca> wrong place
<Michael_RN> where where from?
<charlie-tca> Grab the Xubuntu daily live cd at
<charlie-tca> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/
<charlie-tca> It will install even with manual partitioning and existing partitions
<Michael_RN> thanks, I'll try it.
<charlie-tca> Drop back in if you run into any problems, and just ask your question. We'll get to you even if it takes a little time
<charlie-tca> You can also get help with intrepid on #ubuntu+1
<charlie-tca> and they even help with Xubuntu
<Michael_RN> I'll be back later this evening, and I'll let you know how it went.
<charlie-tca> Okay. Thanks
<KaKaTm> hello, after a normal reboot my network stopped working.
<KaKaTm> i was using wireless connections
<KaKaTm> now it doesnt even show that i have wireless
<KaKaTm> someone can help me on that?
<Nillerz> http://pastebin.ca/1231511
<Nillerz> I'll just leave this here...
<chardfi> yo
<chardfi> i need an xubuntu buff
<chardfi> anyone here?
<zoredache_> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<chardfi> ok
<chardfi> will xubuntu run on a celeron with 64mb of ram or do i need to go with a debian lite?
<The-Kernel> I don't think much of anything runs on 64 mb anymore
<zoredache_> it kinda depends on how you define run....
<The-Kernel> a router/firewall maybe
<The-Kernel> no GUI
<The-Kernel> yeah
<The-Kernel> true
<chardfi> ok, but these old boxes use to run win98 etc, surely there's a distro to replace this on old hardware?
<zoredache_> you will be able to install onto the system only if you use the alternate installer, and you will have to fight pretty hard to get the normal level of usability... you will have to sacrifice lots of services and functionality..
<The-Kernel> I have a 64mb pentium pro machine that acts as a firewall
<The-Kernel> But in the end, it may be worth it
<chardfi> think about it though. Win 98 and office 97 were pretty usable on such hardware. I'm sure there must be a suitable distro to replace it
<zoredache_> chardfi: it goes back to what you want to have running.  You could probably get a really light windows manager to run in 64mb... you wouldn't be able to use a current web browser
<TheSheep> chardfi: try dsl or arhclinux
<zoredache_> !lowmem | chardfi
<ubottu> chardfi: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<chardfi> thanks ubottu
<ball> NetBSD will run on 64 Mbytes RAM, but I wouldn't recommend heavyweight X applications there.
<chardfi> i'll take a squiz
<ball> The same probably applies to Linux
<ball> (on that machine)
<zoredache_> it might be far easier to simply find some old computer you can steal RAM from
<ball> Blackbox and Dillo
<ball> You /could/ run something heavier such as Firefox, but accept that the machine will thrash the disk horribly.
<ball> brb
<ball> ganeshix____: new Indian distribution? :-)
<chardfi> dsl looks like a good option
<chardfi> I am tempted to have a bash at xubuntu though
<ball> chardfi: it's worth trying!
<chardfi> agreed, looks better than dsl, will have the benefits of ubutu engineering and huge support. If it doesn't i'll fall back on dsl as a last resort
<RAVTUX> Xubuntu is your best bet
<RAVTUX> but try them both and have fun
<Yaskin> anyone here
<knome> yes
<floating> LET ME BEEEE HERE WITH Youuu
<knome> floating, go to kara-Ã¥ke
<maestrolinux> buenas!! soy maestro es buenoas aires de linux, el que necesite ayuda en español me pide sin problemas
<knome> maestrolinux, english please
<knome> maestrolinux, #ubuntu-es for spanish support
<maestrolinux> ok I give support to the users of Xubuntu Spanish or Latin in need
<knome> ok, great.
<ablomen> ah nice, now me as an acient roman can finaly get some help in my native language ;)
<maestrolinux> would have to create Xubuntu is, I specialized in xfce
<maestrolinux> Θα πρέπει να δημιουργήσουμε Xubuntu είναι, θα ειδικεύεται στην xfce -- ablomen!!! ;)
<ablomen> hehe ;)
<maestrolinux> Good! I am a master linux aires is good, the one needing assistance in Spanish is asking for trouble-free
<knome> uoh, flood warning :P
<maestrolinux> knome:  	not break the balls ... chau
<knome> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Vi1> Hi folks, I've an old laptop an AMD K6+450 with 256Mb RAM. Will Xubuntu give this a new lease of life?
<ball> hello Vi1
<ball> Vi1: I have a very similar machine
<Vi1> hi ball
<ball> ...but mine has a K6-2+ 450 MHz
<ball> ...and 128 Mbytes RAM
<Vi1> that's the one!
<Vi1> it's an old Winbook
<ball> The few winbooks I've seen were quite nice, metal case and very light.
<Vi1> how does Xubuntu run?
<ball> I've not tried Xubuntu on that box yet.
<ball> I would happily do that today if I had more time available.
<Vi1> very new to Linux, but Ubunto looks good and is very versatile
<ball> One thing that attracts me to Ubuntu is the welcoming community.
<ball> ...it also seems very easy to keep up to date.
<ball> Of the Ubuntu variants I've seen, Xubuntu seems like an appropriate choice for that box.
<ball> (the least inappropriate perhaps ;-)
<Vi1> yep, that's what I thought
<ball> Xfce looks quite useable too.
<Vi1> Only hurdle I've not been able to cross is getting a Wireless Canon Pixma printer to work yet
 * ball nods
<ball> I've had problems with a printer too.
<ball> hello JannoTT
<ball> JannoTT: is it very cold up there yet?
<JannoTT> Cold?
<JannoTT> No
<ball> I feel cold here today, but I know it's going to get much colder.
<ball> 16C outside.  Feels a lot colder.
<ball> Perhaps I should open some windows.
<ball> Probably just need to move around more.
<ball> I'll be back later.
<ball> Vi1: good luck, let us know how you get on with that Winbook
<Vi1> Will do, cheers
<JannoTT> winbook?
<Vi1> yup
<JannoTT> Whats that
<JannoTT> laptop?
<Vi1> ﻿K6-2+ 450 MHz 256Mb Ram
<Vi1> Yes
<JannoTT> You running xubuntu on it?
<Vi1> Thinking of, posted to see if it was worth giving it a try.
<Vi1> It runs XP but pretty slowly
<Bert_2> Hi, I have a very old laptop (10 years old, 500Mhz CPU, 128MB RAM), I run xubuntu gutsy with openbox on it, now I would like to do some frequency scaling on it to get more battery out of it, is there a good frequency scaller that's not part of gnome-applets (takes to much diskspace and kills the processor) ???
<cody-somerville> There is a xfce4-panel plugin
<Bert_2> cody-somerville: do you know how it's called ?
<cody-somerville> Governor plugin
<Bert_2> cody-somerville: I found xfce-cpu-freq-plugin and xfce-cpufrq-plugin but their description only say something about displaying
 * ball doesn't remember voting for the governor
<cody-somerville> You can control it
<Bert_2> cody-somerville: which one of the 2 do I need ?µ
<cody-somerville> They're just front-ends - ugh, not sure
<Bert_2> ow wait, there also a xfce4-governor-plugin
<JannoTT> How do you switch from iwl3945 to ipw3945?
<Bert_2> Hey, how can I check whether my CPU supports CPU freq scaling or not ?
<ball> Bert_2: it doesn't.
<Bert_2> ball: how do you mean ?
<ball> Bert_2: what is your CPU?
<Bert_2> pentium III copermine 500Mhz
<Bert_2> 256KB cache
<TheSheep> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies
<ball> Tualatin would be nicer.  At least yours has on-die cache though
<Bert_2> TheSheep: in the dir cpu0 I only have the file crash_notes and the dir topology
<Bert_2> ball: it really is a very old laptop you know :p
<ball> I'm pretty sure Coppermine didn't support SpeedStep
<ball> I can find out for definite though
<Bert_2> ball: I already thought this would happen
<Bert_2> ball: so that means I can't scale ?
<TheSheep> Bert_2: how about 'grep stepping /proc/cpuinfo' ?
<ball> Bert_2: Not via normal means.
<ball> ...I'd just call it a "no"
<ball> You'd probably have more luck by tuning cron etc.
<ball> ...perhaps swapping out the hard disk
<Bert_2> TheSheep: Stepping is 1
<ball> I have a few Coppermine machines sitting around.
<Bert_2> ball: already did all other things, this was the last step, I can get a fairly long time out of the battery now
<Bert_2> ball: laptops or desktops .
<Bert_2> s/./?
<ball> Desktops (well, towers mostly)
<ball> cpu0: Intel Pentium III (686-class), 797.45 MHz, id 0x686  <- one example
<Bert_2> ball: cool :P
<TheSheep> Bert_2: that means your cpu has 1 differens speeds :)
<TheSheep> different
<Bert_2> ball: I should take the time to wake up some of my older machines too
<ball> TheSheep: that's not what stepping level is
<Bert_2> TheSheep: hurray :D:P
<ball> Also have 500 MHz and 550 MHz boxen
<TheSheep> ball: ah, sorry then
<Bert_2> but I'm off now
<Bert_2> thx for your help guys !!!! :D
<ball> no problem
<MalfermitaKodo> hi
<MalfermitaKodo> can someone here help me with setting up access to my college's VPN? They're all a bunch of Gates worshippers :(
<MalfermitaKodo> I tried this entire afternoon :(
<Michael_RN> Hey charlie-tca, thanks for your help last night. Solved the install problem.
<sirking1991> hello every1!
<vidd> hello sirking1991
<sirking1991> i just want to know is 8.04 can be installed and run under 386 w/128ram & 4gbhdd.
<vidd> sirking1991, you would be hard pressed....
<vidd> but yes you can
<vidd> you would need to use the alt cd to install
<vidd> the live cd wont load
<sirking1991> thats what i already did.
<vidd> issues?
<sirking1991> at first i tried the live cd, and as you said, got that problem.
<vidd> have you tried the alt cd?
<sirking1991> now, i just d/loaded the alt cd. i'll try it early this morning.
<vidd> you may want to do a cli-install
<sirking1991> will it still run GUI?
<sirking1991> or im stuck in text mode?
<vidd> well...
<vidd> xubuntu might turn out to be a bit heavy
<sirking1991> hhmmm... any suggested distros for the poor 386?
<vidd> on a similar system, i installed lxde
<vidd> come to #xubunt-offtopic and i can give ya some pointers
<sirking1991> alright
<sirking1991> im already at #xubunt-offtopic.
<vidd> sirking1991, #xubuntu-offtopic (sorry)
<sirking1991> ah okay. :)
<Michael_RN> Just successfully ran the live CD with a P3/500 and 198MB RAM. I'll be happier with the system when I upgrade the RAM to 500 MB
<charlie-tca> Glad to hear it worked, though.
<JannoTT> !gas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gas
<Zerothis> is there a vnc type server-client combination that lets the client switching between desktop users?
<Zerothis> all bots?
<TheSheep> no, just no idea
<vidd> Zerothis, no
<TheSheep> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> that's not what I meant, sorry
<TheSheep> there was one factoid describing pretty nicely how it works, how people responf when they know the answer
<vidd> Zerothis, it would seem that RealVNC might have what you need
<vidd> in their enterprise version
<charlie-tca> Anybody have issues with file associations in Hardy fresh installs? I've installed 3 times, and Thuna
<vidd> charlie-tca, no issues here
<Zerothis> vidd: realvnc server and client? or just the server?
<charlie-tca> r open with is all wrong. It's opening .pdf in Gimp, .png in firefox, etc
<vidd> Zerothis, didnt really look into it
<Nt_nT_> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wormsxulla_> hello. what's the alsa-utils module doing, or rather, what is it not doing when it's installed but not launched as a service?
<TheSheep> doesn't save the volume leves on shutdown and restore them on startup
<wormsxulla_> ah ok. nothing to do with some applications not making any sound when they should, then?
<stitchedwings> Hello.  I believe I need the include headers that are usually in /usr/X11R6/include ...  What package do I need to install to get /usr/X11R6/include to exist because at the moment it does not exist and I think it's the reason why I'm getting compile errors.
<stitchedwings> I think I have it
<stitchedwings> nevermind
<stitchedwings> xorg-dev??
<stitchedwings> hmm
<stitchedwings> no, /usr/X11R6/include still does not exist
<JannoTT> !img
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about img
#xubuntu 2008-10-21
<deathtech> Heya Fellas
<cody-somerville> Hi
<deathtech> got an issue with grub on my xubuntu/ubuntu install on a latitude C600, it takes an inordinate amount of time to actually get past grub, it sits there forever, then eventually boots, i dont see any odd flags, any thoughts ?
<deathtech> i mean its a good 180 seconds and when hitting ctrl+alt+f1, i get nothing, blinking cursor, and then bam randomly starts booting
<deathtech> Archlinux, using grub, comes up instantly, so its thrown me a bit off
<charlie-tca> Which version of xubuntu and which version of Ubuntu?
<deathtech> 8.04
<deathtech> Both
<deathtech> i heard something about compiling grub with a -nofloppy option, but im unsure how to do so, and was kinda wondering if i could use a flag amybe. Also, the first thing i see is some kinda errorstating k_init could not resume image, appears to be some kinda resume feature incase the system randomly dies, but i dunno if seeking for that image is wahts doing it or not
<charlie-tca> Have you tried removing the quiet option to see what it's doing?
<deathtech> no, im a windows admin and a lot of this is green to me , so excuse my noobness :p
<deathtech> trying now...
<charlie-tca> no problem.
<deathtech> bah it clears the screen before i can see what the last command was
<deathtech> i see it now though
<deathtech> wonder if i can snap the "pause" key and have it pause
<deathtech> weird
<deathtech> nowit boots up fine now....
<deathtech> lol go figure
<charlie-tca> I'd leave the "quiet" out then, so if it does it again, you get to see it.
<deathtech> damn thing clears screen before i can see it though
<deathtech> have to hit pause fast
<deathtech> lol
<deathtech> Thanks any Charlie
<deathtech> Anyway **
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
<dunnen> my cd drive doesn't read blank cds
<dunnen> anyone have that issue before?
<zoredache> if the CDs are blank, then there is nothing to read
<jointman> Xubuntu is so moody. There are days when it reads my router just fine, and other times it just doesn't work. But when I use Windows XP it works just fine. What the heck's the problem?
<leche> "reads my router"?
<leche> "it doesnt work" define it please
<jointman> Network Manager seems fine.
<jointman> All network settings are enabled properly.
<jointman> And yet, no internet connection.
<jointman> Prior to this, Xubuntu worked fine with my internet connection.
<jointman> It's funny how people like to say trash about windows, but Xubuntu seems to have problems with something as simple as establishing an internet connection.
<jointman> Something which i've never had a problem at all with Windows.
<TheSheep> jointman: it would greatly help if you described your setup, "all is set up properly and doesn't work" is in fact not very informative
<jointman> i need to know what i need to describe
<jointman> all i know is, Xubutu 8.04 detected my router before and worked fine
<jointman> i've rebooted multiple times, switched on and off my router
<TheSheep> jointman: what is that "router" you are talking about? just an ethernet router? or ISDL modem? is it connected via ethernet or usb?
<jointman> i disabled and re enabled my wired connection to no avail
<jointman> ethernet router
<TheSheep> how was it "detected"?
<jointman> automatically
<jointman> i didn't have to set-up anything
<jointman> prior to this, firefox and galeon seem to crash most of the time
<TheSheep> and you thik that firefox crashing is caused by your router?
<jointman> not really, just saying for the record
<TheSheep> where is that router connected?
<jointman> to my pc
<TheSheep> and only to your pc, or is there also some kind of connection to larger network infrastructure?
<jointman> a 2nd pc at home
<jointman> 2 pcs are connected to it
<TheSheep> and the second pc is connected to the internet?
<jointman> yeah, works fine with Windows XP on both pcs
<jointman> in fact im using windows at the moment
<jointman> since Xubuntu wont work
<jointman> i wish there was a Terminal command i can use to fix this
<jointman> i love Xubuntu, but these issues make it so frustrating
<the-erm> Anyone know off the top of their head how to enable other people to view your desktop remotely with vnc?
<the-erm> I can't seem to get it to go.
<the-erm> jointman: what's the issue I just joined?
<the-erm> Maybe I know.
<jointman> It may seem vague but here goes.
<jointman> I installed Xubuntu 8.04 last week and it automatically detected my router.
<jointman> I didn't have to manually set-up anything for my internet connection.
<Falatooni1> Hi
<jointman> However, just this moment it wont work, or rather, Xubuntu cant seem to "work" with my router.
<Falatooni1> I have quistion
<jointman> When I tried using Windows XP, it works.
<jointman> I just want to connect to the internet using Xubuntu. :/
<the-erm> what does ifconfig show?
<the-erm> Falatooni1: ok
<Falatooni1> xubuntu 8.10 use openoffice.org 3.0?
<jointman> i have no ifconfig
<jointman> terminal cant find it
<the-erm> Falatooni1: not sure, I don't use it enough to know.
<jointman> bash: ifconig: command not found
<the-erm> jointman: that's weird.
<Falatooni1> ok
<Falatooni1> and another quistion is:
<jointman> oops
<jointman> typo
<the-erm> jointman: try sudo ifconfig
<Falatooni1> xubuntu 8.10 support Persian language?
<the-erm> Falatooni1: I wish I knew.
<jointman> the-erm: it mentioned a bunch of stuff i cant paste here
<jointman> too large
<the-erm> What is the persian's laguage called?
<Falatooni1> Persian is Iranian language
<wormsxulla_> farsi ?
<Falatooni1> Persian is Farsi
<Falatooni1> xubuntu supoort Farsi language?
<Falatooni1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persian_language
<jointman> no one can help me :(
<Falatooni1> no one can help me too? :-(
<TheSheep> Falatooni1: xubuntu doesn't have openoffcie installed by default, but you can install it yourself
<TheSheep> Falatooni1: I think that the latest version that is realeased at the end of this month has openoffice 3.0
<TheSheep> Falatooni1: you can also install from packages obtained from openoffice's website
<Falatooni1> Thnaks but can you tell me about suport persian languga ein xubuntu?
<Falatooni1> sorry for bad spelling in my notes
<wormsxulla_> Falatooni1: tried http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#head-3d1e257e99c17b4980920f12d60c7b27f5f10743
<wormsxulla_> ?
<Falatooni1> Thanks but ubuntu use gnome desktop and gnome support Persian language. Xubuntu dont use gnome desktop
<jointman> damn it
<jointman> no one can help
<jointman> this is so frustrating
<jointman> i still cant find a way
<mnemoc> hi, will you try to update intrepid to 4.6?
<jointman> is there any terminal command which can reread my ip address?
<jointman> similar to window's ipconfig /release
<jointman> and ipconfig /renew
<wormsxulla_> ifconfig ?
<Peterchen> hi
<Peterchen> any germans here who can help me with an update?
<TheSheep> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Peterchen> thanks
<sirking1991> hi everyone! has anyone setup huawei e220 for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sirking1991> does anyone knows how to setup huawei e220 in xubuntu?
<sirking1991> please help
<TheSheep> we don't even know what huawei e220 is, maybe describe your actual problem? what doesn't work?
<sirking1991> its a usb 3g modem
<sirking1991> xubuntu detected it as a usb storage device. but it is supposedly a modem
<TheSheep> first hit in google: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3654996
<TheSheep> maybe that will help you
<sirking1991> thank you, i will try that now
<vegpuff> Hi, i am trying to install Xubuntu via xubuntu-alternate-8.04-1 iso image. But when i install, it says some file is missing.
<vegpuff> it is prompting me to retry for that file. (not sure which file). is there a bug open for this issue?
<vegpuff> or is it happening only to me?
<TheSheep> vegpuff: verify your cd for defects
<vegpuff> TheSheep , there an option in installer itself for cd verification?
<vegpuff> s/there/is there/
<TheSheep> vegpuff: yes, in the first menu you see
<vegpuff> thanks! let me look at it
<TheSheep> if that fails, check md5 of the iso you downloaded
<vegpuff> TheSheep , i checked the md5. it is fine. i am checking the cd for defects now.
<sincostan> Hello there, I need some help
<sincostan> My computer won't boot up, so I tried the xubuntu live cd
<TheSheep> vegpuff: if it turns out defective, burn next one with the slowest speed possible
<vegpuff> TheSheep:  Yes. it was a cd defect.
<vegpuff> i am going to burn another one now..
<sincostan> It will load to the point where xubuntu is supposed to show the login-screen, but then go dead on me.
<TheSheep> sincostan: does pressing alt+ctrl+f2 give you a login prompt?
<sincostan> TheSheep: I'll try that, brb
<sincostan> TheSheep: Keyboard's dead, too, the lights on it flicker when I connect it, but nothing more
<sincostan> TheSheep: Could it be my PSU that suddenly crawled up and died ?
<sincostan> I get the motherboard screen, the Xubuntu language selection, then the meny with "Try xubuntu without changing anything..." and so on. I choose the live cd thing (try without changing anything), and I get the little mouse in a circle and a blue loading bar. When it finishes loading, the screen goes black on me and just dies. The keyboard stops working as well.
<sincostan> Any ideas... anyone ?
<drowner> hey everyone
<sincostan> Hello, are you a hardware guy ?
<drowner> No, why?
<sincostan> I need some help with my system, I suspect that it's the harddrive or the power supply
<TheSheep> sincostan: try disconnecting the hdd and booting the livecd
<drowner> oh ok
<sincostan> TheSheep: Ok, brb
<drowner> was someone here
<drowner> when i was talking about my problems with non-gnome WMs randomly booting me out?
<drowner> Well, i solved it anyhow
<sincostan> TheSheep: I get the same result with the hdd disconnected
<sincostan> When I boot the live CD
<sincostan> TheSheep: Should I go ahead and try to find a spare psu to try with ?
<TheSheep> sincostan: I don't think it's psu
<TheSheep> sincostan: you could try with a different graphics card
<TheSheep> if you have one handy
<sincostan> I installed more RAM a couple of months ago
<sincostan> But it seems weird that it would start giving me trouble now and not right away
<drowner> have you done a memtest?
<drowner> sorry, came in half way through
<sincostan> With the live cd ?
<drowner> can you memtest with a live cd? I don't even know
<drowner> Look, I don't even know what your problem is
<drowner> so you probably shouldn't listen to me
<sincostan> It's doing a memory check now
<drowner> what is the problem anyway?
<sincostan> system won't boot
<sincostan> Do you want the full story ?
<drowner> yes
<drowner> No doubt i won't be able to help you
<drowner> but i like stories :D
<sincostan> Alright. It's my old computer, now my mother uses it. I got it in 2001, so it's a bit old, but I upgraded the RAM to 639 mb and installed XP on it, so she can use it for surfing and what not. A couple of weeks ago, she called me and said that her computer wouldn't start up. When I went and had a look at it, it wouldn't get past the windows loading bar thing. So, I figured it was the harddrive, as I had been having problems with it 
<sincostan> I formatted the hdd, so now there's nothing on there.
<sincostan> I have installed xubuntu successfully on other systems with the same disc.
<drowner> and you can boot a live cd?
<sincostan> I can get the menu, language options and all that, but when I choose to boot from it or install it, it dies after loading the loading bar thing
<sincostan> I'm guessing it's a hardware problem, not really related to xubuntu, but this is the place where I can find a lot of computer people, quickly
<drowner> Did the memtest go OK?
<sincostan> So far, yes, but it's not even halfway through
<sincostan> Look, I have to go help a friend with something, but I'll be back in two hours or something, just in case you come up with a solution.
<drowner> I don't think I will
<drowner> But his faith in me stirs my soul
<TheSheep> there is always someone here
<excalibas> hello, My volume control item has just disappeared on my laptop, I have sound (and I can use alsamixer from the terminal) but the gui disappeared and the shortcuts (Fn + F12) dont work ether  any help please?
<charlie-tca> excalibas: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<excalibas> charlie-tca: 8.04
<charlie-tca> Try right click on panel, add new item, Volume Control
<charlie-tca> Don't forget to save settings when you logout/shutdown
<excalibas> charlie-tca: I did that and nothing happens
<charlie-tca> There's a bug about it, let me look
<excalibas> thanks, never happened before
<charlie-tca> Bit me yesterday, bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-mixer/+bug/90261
<charlie-tca> Xfce is working it.
<excalibas> yes, looks like this bug, yesterday everything was fine, and I havent updated or changed the theme, today i turn my laptop on and it is gone
<charlie-tca> There is a workaround mentioned in comment #35, it works for some people but not me.
<excalibas> the keybindings are the shortcut keys?
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: ping
<cody-somerville> maxamillion, pong
<charlie-tca> excalibas: yes
<charlie-tca> i think
<maxamillion> cody-somerville: random question, who do you work for? canonical or ubuntu?
<cody-somerville> I work for Canonical's OEM Services Custom Engineering Solutions Group
<maxamillion> ah cool cool
<excalibas> Yee, the fix worked
<excalibas> but the shortcuts dont...
<charlie-tca> :(
<charlie-tca> now i'm out of ideas
<TheSheep> make sure your keyboard layout is set properly
<excalibas> oh, they work, it just doesnt show nothing on the screen
<TheSheep> the standard 105-keys layout doesn't have media keys
<excalibas> thanks a lot charlie-tca
<charlie-tca> Wish it had not broke the shortcuts
<excalibas> maybe this gets fixed soon...
 * charlie-tca crosses fingers
<utomega> Hi
<charlie-tca> utomega: hi
<utomega> I was thinking about getting Xubuntu, but I have so called dual-boot (Windows XP and Fedora 9/8, can't remember :/). So, is it possible to install Xubuntu without loosing the possibility to boot Windows? :p I hope you understand what I mean :)
<JannoTT> Yes
<utomega> Hmm, ok, do I have to do something special, or can I just install Xubuntu instead Fedora?
<JannoTT> You dont have todo anything. When its time to install/choose bootloader installer should say something like windows found+
<utomega> Cool, thanks alot :), I think I'll wait for the 8.10 release, not much until realease.
<charlie-tca> Why not download the 8.10 live cd and try it. You don't have to install then and it helps us test it.
<utomega> ..beta or something is out already :D?
<charlie-tca> We are testing the rc today. Get it at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/20081021.1/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<charlie-tca> and put the results in qa tracker at http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/test/2057
<vidd> utomega, there have been alpha and beta versions of 8.10 out almost since the release of 8.04!
<utomega> :d, ok, thanks, started downloading, i'll try to remember to report the results.
<charlie-tca> Thanks
<Peterchen> so re
<charlie-tca> Hell, I just blew out one of my burners
<utomega> :|
<charlie-tca> I have a faulty motherboard or power supply
<utomega> Sorry to hear that, downloading is quite quick, few minutes more to download.
 * vidd prefers the mini.iso
<charlie-tca> Yea, I got the images. that's the second burner though on this system
<charlie-tca> It only took two weeks for both to go out
<vidd> the only downside is that the modification to install-recommends is immediately obvious
 * charlie-tca hates eMachines
<vidd> charlie-tca, you should consider building a system from the ground up
<charlie-tca> I've never tried the mini.iso
<charlie-tca> I have built two from the ground up, but this one was cheap - like US $50
<charlie-tca> I have a motherboard, cpu, ps on order. Should be in this week
<vidd> looks like ya need a burner now 2
<vidd> so that system was used?
<charlie-tca> Does, doesn't it. Maybe I should have waited for the stuff
<charlie-tca> Yes, used 1.2Ghz, 384MB ram
<charlie-tca> Hindsight - waiting is good
<vidd> have you put that burner into one of your other systems?
<charlie-tca> Not yet, i'm using that machine right now. I'll try that later today.
<charlie-tca> smells like burnt wires though
<vidd> thats a power supply
<vidd> charlie-tca, you wanna hop into #xubuntu-offtopic?
<charlie-tca> Just what I wanted to hear... and eMachines is special
<charlie-tca> okay
<utomega> Here we go, I'll ry Xubuntu, wish me luck!
<galorin> I've got an m-audio audiophile 24/96 that I can't get any sound out of.
<utomega> damn
<utomega> as usually
<galorin> Is there a howto anywhere relating to it?
<utomega> it didn't work
<vinnl> !sound | galorin
<ubottu> galorin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<vidd> utomega, what failed?
<vidd> live or alt install?
<utomega> booting, first, it didn't do anything with my cd, started fedora, tried again, then got a weird and not informative table, waited, tried again, got ubuntu picture, some options (install, check cd) but after 2 seconds got error about booting, can't remember what it said excactly :/
<utomega> xubuntu picture*
<utomega> tried few more times, almost every time I saw an table, didn't make any sense to me :/
<vidd> live cd?
<vidd> alt cd?
<utomega> the link I was given before
<utomega> should be live
<vidd> how much ram?
<utomega> 700~ something
<vidd> that should be plenty of ram to run the live cd
<vidd> did you do the cd check?
<utomega> I wasn't quick enough, tried, but the error got ahead of me, it just bumped out
<utomega> and then the table showed up
<vidd> sounds like you may have some hardware issues
<vidd> completely unrelated to the cd burn
<vidd> you dont by chance have a second system to test with?
<utomega> :O
<utomega> you mean, on a cd?
<utomega> oh
<utomega> you mean second computer?
<vidd> you DID burn the iso to disk ... right?
<utomega> yes :D
<vidd> ok
<utomega> used Roxio 9
<JannoTT> I suggest you try 8.04 not 8.10 rc
<vidd> and do you have a second computer?
<utomega> yes, I can try it right now
<vidd> JannoTT, he responded to the call to test the live cd for the intrepid release
<utomega> hmm, I don't know how to set cd to boot first on this laptop :/, will take some time
<utomega> well vidd, works in my laptop :(
<utomega> too bad
<utomega> seems like a really nice os
<vidd> so there is an issue with your cd reader?
<utomega> maybe,
<utomega> well it's an cd reader/writer, but it only writes unreadable cd's, but so far it could read
<vidd> also could be failing ram
<vidd> so the burner only burns frisbees?
<vidd> then i would definantly say there is an issue with your cd reader
<vidd> as they say....its not a question of "if" your hardware will fail...but "when"
<utomega> (yeah only frisbees), well, I have an older one, which should work well :/
<utomega> but to be honest, it's the end of this school term and I have to learn for tomorrow :(, so I can't try anymore today, if it's any good I'll try to use another reader tomorrow.
<utomega> and thanks alot vidd :)
<vidd> no problem
<utomega> well, bye :)
<Nt_nT> hey, does anyone here have any experience with adeskelts??
<Nt_nT> adesklets
<vussville1> I recently tried
<Nt_nT> any luck?
<vussville1> you have to use the command "adesklets --xfce4" with a xfce4 tag
<Nt_nT> I found that I have to start adesklets_installer in a terminal, but it installs the desklets pretty sporadic. Sometimes it works, sometimes not. And i dunno where to find the damn things when I eventually have installed them
<Nt_nT> ok
<utomega> lol, thanks again vidd, found some time to try and works fine
<vidd> swapped out the cdrom drive?
<utomega> yeah
<Nt_nT> vussville1: im supposed to type "adesklets --xfce4" ?
<vussville1> Nt_nt: adesklets --xfce4 will start the adesklets
<Nt_nT> do i have to have xfce4?
<Nt_nT> doesnt start when I do it...
<Nt_nT> im running GNOME
<vussville1> lol
<vussville1> then use adesklets --nautilus
<Nt_nT> what ? :P
<vussville1> see "adesklets --help" for more info
<vussville1> every adesklet you've installed will be in ~/.desklets
<Nt_nT> ok
<vussville1> and adesklet configuration file will be ~/.adesklets. Every adesklet listed in ~/adesklets file should show up on your desktop if you issue the command "adesklets --nautilus".
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> do I have to do anything with the files under ~/.adesklets ?
<Nt_nT> ~/.desklets
<vussville1> In order to make installed desklets to show up every time you log into your desktop, you have to put the "adesklets --nautilus" commmand in your start-up list. However, with Gnome, my desklets show up for a short time when I logg in but disappear later, for some reason I do not understand. However, when I issue adesklets --nautilus, adesklets will show up on my desktop again.
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> ~/.adesklets doesnt seem to exist :/
<vussville1> No, you do not have to to anything with the files in ~/.desklets folder. However, you can edit ~/.adesklets file - erase the adesklets that you have installed and are in your ~/.desklets folder, but do not want to appear on desktop.
<Nt_nT> ok
<vussville1> So, you installed adesklets as such. As a program. But do you have installed some of the adesklets - like calendar, notes, yab or smth?
<Nt_nT> I downloaded adesklet from the ubuntu repository, and got it started and installed some desklets
<Nt_nT> but there is no ~/.adesklets
<Nt_nT> there is a ~/.gdesklets
<Nt_nT> lol
<vussville1> how did you install those desklets?
<Nt_nT> i went into usr/bin, and typed adesklets_installer or adesklets -i
<Nt_nT> and did it in there
<Nt_nT> didnt always work
<Nt_nT> but i got three of the "installed"
<Nt_nT> thats a shell of some sort :/
<vussville1> what do you have in ~/desklets folder?
<Nt_nT> i have five desklet folders with python scripts in them
<Nt_nT> or at least thats what i think i have
<vussville1> :)
<Nt_nT> thats a screenshot of whats in the folders :P hehe
<vussville1> so, when you do "adesklets --nautilus" in the terminal, nothing happens?
<Nt_nT> jupp, absolutely nothing... there is just a new command prompt
<Nt_nT> beneath
<vussville1> aa ok
<Nt_nT> well when i type adesklets -nautilus something happens
<Nt_nT> then it lists commands and options
<Nt_nT> ex:  -i,--installer Invoke the desklet installer (requires Python)
<Nt_nT> Fake root window detection
<vussville1> you have to go to the ~/.desklets folder and in every folder you have there you have to make the python scripts executabe and then run ./Calendar.py. Did you do that?
<Nt_nT> thats what it says over the list
<Nt_nT> no, how do u make them executable?
<Nt_nT> im sorry, im a huge noob :P
<TheSheep> there is nothing wrong in being a newbie
<Nt_nT> :)
<TheSheep> chmod a+x filename is one way
<Nt_nT> u gotta start somewhere, hehe
<vussville1> GUI way --> right click on  *****.py file -->Properties -->permissions-->allow executing as .....
<TheSheep> or you could right-click in thunar, select properties, then permissions tab, etc.
<TheSheep> right
<Nt_nT> brb
<TheSheep> chmod a+x filename is fater to type ;)
<Nt_nT> hm, nothing happened when i tried chmod a+x filename
<vussville1> :D
<vussville1> I guess you can just left click on the filename.py file
<Nt_nT> :P
<Nt_nT> yeah i did that
<Nt_nT> its allowed to be exec
<vussville1> did dialog window pop up?
<vussville1> you have to choose "run"
<Nt_nT> the terminal just popped up for a split second when i clicked on it and chose to run in terminal
<vussville1> Good. So, now, look, if you have ~/.adesklets file
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> . . . . noooo :P
<Nt_nT> there is no
<Nt_nT> ne
<vussville1> OK, let's do it in terminal
<Nt_nT> ok
<vussville1> go to the folder where you did a+x chmod
<vussville1> then type in ./filename.py Instead of filename, of course, use the name of the file you have there:)
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> with chmod a+x infront?
<vussville1> if you did it correctly last time, you do not have to do chmod a+x again
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> something happened when i type ./RAIDar.py
<Nt_nT> some error messages
<vussville1> what error messages?
<vussville1> what do they say?
<Nt_nT> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'signal'
<Nt_nT> File "./mailer.py", line 46, in <module>
<Nt_nT>     import adesklets
<Nt_nT>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/adesklets/__init__.py", line 30, in <module>
<Nt_nT>     from adesklets.initializer import _Initializer
<Nt_nT>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/adesklets/initializer.py", line 13, in <module>
<Nt_nT>     from children_handler import _Children_handler
<Nt_nT>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/adesklets/children_handler.py", line 5, in <module>
<Nt_nT>     from signal_handler import Signal_handler
<Nt_nT>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/adesklets/signal_handler.py", line 12, in <module>
<Nt_nT>     class Signal_handler:
<Nt_nT>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/adesklets/signal_handler.py", line 20, in Signal_handler
<Nt_nT>     func = posix_signal.signal
<Nt_nT> the error message was at the bottom...
<TheSheep> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Nt_nT> cool :)
<vussville1> I do not know what happened. However, in every desklet folder that you have in ~/.desklets folder, there is readme fail. It should have instructions how to install a particular desklet. Maybe there are some dependencies - some packages - you have to have installed.
<Nt_nT> ok
<vussville1> why do you want to try adesklets?
<Nt_nT> because it seems to be a practical sollution
<Nt_nT> and it looks cool :P
<vussville1> there are gdesklets and similar things that, I believe, are more easy to use especially for newbies
<Nt_nT> well i can try some more another time
<Nt_nT> ok
<Nt_nT> i installed gdesklets but that app wont start...but, hehe, thats another story
<vussville1> OK
<Nt_nT> maybe i have to restart the system or something
<vussville1> I do not think that will solve the problem. You know that you have managed to install some adesklets, if ~/.adesklets file appears in your home folder
<Nt_nT> i found the file (bows his head in shame). I thought u where talking about a folder :S
<Nt_nT> but there is nothing in the file though
<Nt_nT> well, thnx for the help :)
<martinus> Hi all. I have a problem when it comes to installing, or rather formatting, my testing computer for the new 8.10 install. I did a native BeOS install on it, just to check it out (yes, it's an old one), a couple of weeks ago. This have somehow jumbeled the partition scheme in some way.
<martinus> Now, all the steps of the partitioning (and install, but I doubt it is related) functions, until I press apply for the formatting of the drive. Then I get a message that says: Warning: Unable to detect filesystem! Possible reasons are:
<martinus> -The filesystem is damaged
<martinus> -The filesystem is unknown to GParted
<martinus> -There is no filesystem available (unformatted)
<martinus> My bucks is on the second one, have anyone experienced anything alike?
<martinus> note that this happens even after deleting all partitions in gparted, before adding swap and formatting
<Raylz> is there a special release for the acer aspire one with linpus linux?
<Raylz> btw, should i try the xubuntu beta for this notebook?
<matthewh4> just loaded xubuntu on to 1.1GHz celeron with 512MB RAM with onboard VGA sometimes it take 20mins to boot and say loading hardware drivers fail and I have no menu bars usally boots in 4mins wen it works
<matthewh4> will a graphics card help any ideas
<cody-somerville> just try rebooting
<cody-somerville> should fix it
<matthewh4> yeah rebooting does fix it just wondering if there was a permanent fix
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+backspace shoul be faster
<TheSheep> not sure what exactly happens when you get that error
#xubuntu 2008-10-22
<DarkTan> i need help. When i try to do i fresh install, i get all the way through to the formatting stage. At this point it jumps to 33% locks up and the "caps lock" and "scroll lock" lights on the key board flash
<DarkTan> is that an error code for something?
<charlie-tca> If this is a laptop, it sounds like an error code
<DarkTan> no, it's a desk top.
<DarkTan> it also seems to see my ide drives as SCSI drives
<charlie-tca> DarkTan: the drives as SCSI is built into the kernel, now.
<DarkTan> oh ok
<charlie-tca> the blinking lights, i don't know
<Odd-rationale> i get that wen i have like a kernel panic...
<DarkTan> that is what they tell in #kubuntu
<DarkTan> appearently memory failuer
<DarkTan> failure*
<umarzuki> hi all
<umarzuki> my ubuntu desktop screwed
<umarzuki> so i had to make a new user and access from there
<umarzuki> it's only GUI problem, nothing big but still it's an eyesore
<umarzuki> i just need to change it to default back like from day 1 i install it
<flight> Hello.
<XFCEntral> hi
<flight> I <3 the current beta. Feels like it was made for my system. :-)
<XFCEntral> one week til 8.10! :)
<flight> Indeed. Will there be Ibex launch parties?
<XFCEntral> no doubt!
<whileimhere> Hi.
<whileimhere> When I add the volume manager to my taskbar (top or bottom) it doesnt show up. Any idea why?
<XFCEntral> thats a glitch ive run into myself. have you tried dragging it from the list of Panel Items, straight to your panel?
<whileimhere> no I will though
<XFCEntral> worked for me, let me know
<whileimhere> Yep that worked great
<XFCEntral> awesome. strange bug isnt it?
<whileimhere> I now have Frozen Bubble music to listen to for the next 4 hours!
<whileimhere> Yeah really.
<XFCEntral> haha youll be hearing that in your sleep. yeah my panel items disappear on bootup, or change panels occasionally
<XFCEntral> :/ lol
<whileimhere> Are there any other cool games like FB out there?
<XFCEntral> i like bomberclone--essentially Bomberman
<whileimhere> ohhh must download now!
<XFCEntral> just some moving around and placing bombs. same amount of involvement.
<XFCEntral> haha oh yeah its great
<whileimhere> stupid question but is XFCE really lighter on resources than GNOME and KDE? I dont see much of a difference in the ram stats for any of them.
<XFCEntral> slightly. depends on the apps you use though
<whileimhere> Well one thing I do notice is that Digikam loads faster on XFCE than the other desktops.
<whileimhere> I don't like F-Spot at all.
<XFCEntral> if your machine is fairly underpowered, Xfce is a difference over GNOME and KDE. you may not see a huge benefit though. ive been giving Fluxbox a try, but i can now see where Xfce is a happy medium between looks and speed
<XFCEntral> f-spot is awful haha
<whileimhere> I am just getting used to the whole GIMP thing being an ex-photoshoper.
<XFCEntral> it makes new directories! i hate that.
<XFCEntral> yeahh
<XFCEntral> i still find it hard to use GIMP at the same comfort level
<whileimhere> I love the whole SDLMAME and ADVMAME thing on here though.
<XFCEntral> apparently the latest version is moving toward Photoshop-like use
<whileimhere> GIMP has a strange (to me at least) way of organizing its menus
<flight> Hm. Yeah, noticed that too. The windows are now easier to manage
<XFCEntral> oh they are? good news. ive been waiting for that...
<XFCEntral> i read they are all in the same window-ish
<whileimhere> And I hate the whole three seperate windows thing in GIMP.
<flight> The tool and layer/color windows are now ALWAYS on top of the drawing window
<XFCEntral> _especially_ if youre using compositing on Xubuntu, for transparency of inactive windows
<XFCEntral> flight: Niiiice
<whileimhere> eally?
<XFCEntral> i dont often use the compositor, but it obviously made the inactive tool set difficult to see
<whileimhere> Really?
<flight> Yup
<whileimhere> I need to get that new version. I use Xubuntu 7.10 because the newer versions make my wireless all buggy.
<flight> BTW I'm using the GIMP from Xubuntu 8.10 Beta
<flight> 2.6
<XFCEntral> nice. i cant wait to upgrade
<whileimhere> My only complaint with XFCE is there is no drag nad drop for placement of icons in the panel from the menu.
<XFCEntral> that would be nice
<flight> Ah
<XFCEntral> GNOME lets you make panel items from apps already in your menu--no manual setup
<XFCEntral> perfect. lol
<flight> whileimhere, true
<whileimhere> I like how its fast on this laptop.
<whileimhere> I have a cheap laptop with an atheron cpu and only a gig of ram and no dedicated video ram.
<flight> Atleast you have a Gig of ram. I only have 512
<XFCEntral> flight: same
<whileimhere> Well the video takes 128 of it right away
<flight> But Xubuntu flies on my system
<XFCEntral> using Xubuntu 7.10 on my asus EEE. 4GB solid state, 512 ram
<XFCEntral> underclocked to about 600mhz
<whileimhere> Ive never seen one of those.
<XFCEntral> ohh. theyre very small laptops. haha
<whileimhere> God its 2 am and I cannot sleep! This is bleepty bleep bleep!
<flight> You're in the east coast?
<XFCEntral> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asus_eee
<whileimhere> Yes.
<whileimhere> I have 3 cracked ribs and laying down is really hurting right now.
<whileimhere> So I am awake
<flight> Ouch.
<whileimhere> Well I have just uploaded my 10,000 plus photos onto this machine and should sort through them sometime on digikam in the nea future
<whileimhere> so I guess staying awake is okay for now until work in the morning.
<XFCEntral> eek
<flight> I second that 'eek'
<whileimhere> That Asus PC looks cool.
<whileimhere> Sor t of like my little mac book
<XFCEntral> yeah! the main photo is of the eee 701. thats mine--a little outdated already with a 7" screen.
<XFCEntral> now theyre up to 10" if your prefer, and theres of course still a 9" model. decent laptops
<flight> BTW, do we have any graphical font installers for XFCE?
<whileimhere> hmm I never saw anything about them. I know that in gnome I just unpacked them to the .fonts folder.
<flight> hmm. I still do the fc-cache -fv
<flight> Maybe I'll just make a script when I have the time
<whileimhere> ow
<whileimhere> WOW
<whileimhere> There are so many cute games on here.
<XFCEntral> whileimhere: are those the GNOME games?
<whileimhere> Partly
<whileimhere> But there are these arcade clones of space invaders
<whileimhere> and there are the atari clones of bomberman
<wormsxulla> \o/ space invaders!
<XFCEntral> yess
<XFCEntral> ive tried emulators but really, i give up. lol
<XFCEntral> DOOM!
<whileimhere> Oh I love MAME
<whileimhere> Doom is on here yep!
<whileimhere> I am downloading it now.
<XFCEntral> haha always good
<whileimhere> I need more harddrive!
<whileimhere> LOL
<XFCEntral> haha
<whileimhere> Plus there is chess
<whileimhere> and those types of games which I do like.
<XFCEntral> of course. and sudoku, mahjongg
<wormsxulla> XFCEntral: what do you mean, underclocked? (why?)
<XFCEntral> favorites of mine
<whileimhere> I have 4 chess boards in my house which neve get used because while I suck at the game no one likes to play.
<XFCEntral> its factory underclocked for battery life and temperature i suppose. its a 900mhz processor but they (ASUS) scale that back
<XFCEntral> whileimhere: been a long time since ive played chess! and i honestly suspect id suck today
<whileimhere> I was at a few yardsales and found the pieces for like 50 cents then went and built the boards.
<XFCEntral> nice. they still look good on display haha
<whileimhere> XFCEntal my laptop does that automatically as well for battery life but I never use it.
<whileimhere> pretty much
<wormsxulla> XFCEntral: ah, ok
<whileimhere> While I was in africa I saw one of the worlds oldest chess sets in a museum.
 * wormsxulla has put the battery out (always on the main)
<XFCEntral> ahh
<XFCEntral> whileimhere: what sort of condition was that in?
<whileimhere> Really nice suprisingly
<whileimhere> And when I was in Austria there was a set in a castle that was made around 1200 and it was really cool.
<XFCEntral> heard of senate? its an old egyptian game. i wonder if thats a derivative. or is chess even older?
<XFCEntral> oh wow
<whileimhere> Yeah I know of it.
<whileimhere> Its not related.
<XFCEntral> ohh i forget. lol
<whileimhere> But its an old game as well. I think its much older really.
<XFCEntral> and its spelled senet, my fault.
<whileimhere> I know what you ment
<whileimhere> lol
<whileimhere> Cant speel here either.
<whileimhere> lol
<XFCEntral> haha its laaate
<XFCEntral> im dragging my feet with my financial management homework.
<XFCEntral> shoot me. lol
<whileimhere> bang
<XFCEntral> thank you
<XFCEntral> i will never have to suffer over bond valuation again
<XFCEntral> it's just so... late.
<whileimhere> I dont thnk I could handle financial homework
<whileimhere> its just to much money to worry about
<XFCEntral> yeahh lately with the "crisis," there's just too much they want us to learn.
<whileimhere> Like ethics and such?
<whileimhere> LOL
<XFCEntral> haha
<whileimhere> Sorry could not resist that.
<XFCEntral> they ought to you know?
<whileimhere> When I went they did.
<whileimhere> 6 credits
<XFCEntral> niice. wasnt required of business admin majors
<XFCEntral> its recommended for Pre-Law though. much to everyones delight ;)
<XFCEntral> chiefly offered as a philosophy course
<whileimhere> LOL I remember thinking its just common sense and some honesty thrown in.
<XFCEntral> haha!
<XFCEntral> for 6 credits
<whileimhere> Of couse when I got into the real world I found out that common sense isnt common and honesty is well all a matter of whose fault is it?
<XFCEntral> good point
<XFCEntral> its more like a dilbert comic strip, things are. haha
<whileimhere> Yep
<whileimhere> GE was like Dilbert
<XFCEntral> i bet. how was that
<flight> BRB
<whileimhere> oh aI had a pointy haired boss and all of it.
<XFCEntral> haha
<whileimhere> I often felt like I was wally
<XFCEntral> http://folk.uio.no/hpv/linuxtoons/
<XFCEntral> see the top of the page
<whileimhere> LOL
<whileimhere> :)
<XFCEntral> haha the MS/Gates strip is pretty good
<whileimhere> I have a few of the foxtrot in my office
<XFCEntral> yeahh i really like those
<whileimhere> Those were all pretty good except some of teh ones in non-english of course
<XFCEntral> yeahh i think one was norwegian
<XFCEntral> all the foxtrot strips are the best
<XFCEntral> blue screen of death. haha
<whileimhere> oh god so true so true
<XFCEntral> ive only had those sort of critical errors with windows. lol
<XFCEntral> the other day my girlfriend had a kernel panic. although that's my girlfriend, and her ubuntu laptop. ;) haha
<whileimhere> Ive had some issues with linux but I must say not nearly as many or as bad with xp
<XFCEntral> my overall satisfaction using the computer is muuch higher
<XFCEntral> Vista? well that's too easy i wont go there...
<whileimhere> yeah really please dont
<whileimhere> What a waste of time that was and i was hopeful for them
<XFCEntral> yeahhh. seemed like a good project before it got out
<XFCEntral> big time fail
<whileimhere> speaking of FAIL --- http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/fail-owned-restaurant-website-fail.jpg
<XFCEntral> yess one of the most popular blogs on wordpress haha i see it on my dashboard all the time
<XFCEntral> haha a mouse!
<XFCEntral> i guess the FAIL depends on the area that advertisement is from... im no fan of mice though
<whileimhere> Yeah very tasty I hear....
<XFCEntral> they eat gator here! haha
<whileimhere> oh well tastes like chicken that has a bunch of teeth and likes to reincarnate as boots.
<XFCEntral> hahaha
<whileimhere> Im hurting from this fail site
<scopecreep> the funny video site?
<XFCEntral> yeahh failblog.org
<scopecreep> its all fun and games till you spot a local newspaper
<whileimhere> LOL
<whileimhere> Its like what David letterman does but better
<XFCEntral> ohh the st augustine record is terrible
<scopecreep> florida = win
<XFCEntral> haha
<scopecreep> hehe i say that with love of course
<XFCEntral> hey its alright, i still consider myself more tied to Maryland. haha
<scopecreep> holy freaking crap
<scopecreep> eve works!
<whileimhere> eve?
<scopecreep> eep!  my  last reason for keeping windows is gone...
<scopecreep> eve onliner
<scopecreep> err eve online
<whileimhere> eve controls all. bow down to eve and worship the ground eve looks upon.
<XFCEntral> you're right--this site is killing me
<whileimhere> OMG OMG OMG ---- http://engrishfunny.com/
<XFCEntral> yes engrish!
<whileimhere> LOL
<XFCEntral> oh these are good
<scopecreep> #eve-online
<scopecreep> doh
<nonie_> hello guys, which better programs can i use on xubuntu, kde or gnome repositories?
<scopecreep> nbc781d4
<nonie_> coz there are some apps. not available for xfce desktop
<nonie_> anybody please?
<TheSheep> nonie_: there are no separate kde and gnome repositories
<nonie_> i mean in the repositories when you search gnome does it work with xfce or should i use kde
<XFCEntral> you can use either
<TheSheep> both will work, but kde apps will look out of place, as they use a different user interface toolkit, both xfce and gnome use gtk
<nonie_> ok tnx a lot
<baddog> hi, I'm wondering how to change my keyboard layout. I set it to US international when I installed by mistake, now I want to change it. Any help much appreciated
<TheSheep> baddog: you can change it for your user in settings->keyboard settings
<baddog> ah
<TheSheep> baddog: you can change it gloabally with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<baddog> ok, thank you  :)
<nonie> btw i what is the alternate version of the software against the full version?
<TheSheep> nonie: which software?
<nonie> xubuntu 7.10
<TheSheep> nonie: you mean the alternate cd?
<TheSheep> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<nonie> yes
<nonie> what's the difference as compared with the full version
<cody-somerville> The alternative cd is the full version
<TheSheep> it just doesn't have live system and graphical installed
<TheSheep> installer
<TheSheep> the system that is installed is identical
<nonie> oic, i just encountered using the full version, during install my computer
<nonie> just goes to bash script or command script
<nonie> it only worked when i used the alternate cd
<nonie> i am wondering where the problem maybe.
<TheSheep> usually too little ram
<nonie> strange coz my ram is 1 gig
<baddog> hm
<knome> doesn't sound like too little :P
<baddog> lol
<TheSheep> may be also corrupted cd
<XFCEntral> bad .iso burn?
<nonie> nope, i installed one in my office computer and it worked flawlessly.
<nonie> yep its strange right, i am only pointing it with the video card since you said its a live cd it may
<nonie> not want to render the video part during install.
<nonie> can't wait to try the 8.04.
 * baddog is using it now, and loves it
<nonie> Guess need to use the alternate cd
<TheSheep> nonie: 8.10 you mean
<nonie> the 8.10 its still a beta version right?
<TheSheep> nonie: it's released by the end of this month
<XFCEntral> 7 dayyys
<baddog> woo
<TheSheep> nnI thought that's what you mean by "can't wait"
<XFCEntral> id assume so
 * baddog has 8 days o.O
<baddog> according to the Ubuntu site
<baddog> lol
<nonie> guess im still obsolete coz im thinking of 8.04 still.lol
<XFCEntral> its 4am so im confused about the days left. haha a solid week is easier to think about
<nonie> xfce is fast as compared to kde and gnome
 * baddog hadn't realized there was a new release so soon XD
<baddog> XFCEntral, heh
<baddog> nonie, yeah, that's its main appeal
<nonie> still doing some testings and its rock solid
<nonie> as long as its free free as beer. lol
<baddog> lol
<nonie> anybody tried samba networking?
<baddog> nopw
<baddog> nope*
<nonie> its ok, it works now. just sharing notes.
<nonie> im not a command line guru, but it's good the ubuntu has gone  a long way of minimum
<nonie> command line intervention.
<baddog> mmmhmm
<nonie> frankly i am having problems with command line esp modifying conf files coz slight errors ruins my box
<XFCEntral> yeahh its nice to have options, even though im CLI inclined
<XFCEntral> what do you use to edit the conf files?
<nonie> i need 1 gig of memory on my brain
<nonie> lol
<XFCEntral> haha
<nonie> on samba.conf
<nonie> but i managed to use two programs for samba server and networking, i.e. pyneighborhood
<nonie> and fusesmb with smb4k for windows networking
<nonie> you know transferring files from one pc to the other.
<XFCEntral> true
<nonie> file transfer is freaking fast as compared to Windows
<nonie> Just havent tried installing LAMP, mysql etc.
<XFCEntral> thats possible by checking a box in synaptic, ive found
<nonie> oh yeah, just baby steps, one step at a time.
<XFCEntral> "Mark packages by task" it should be called. theres LAMP, DNS, Mail, Edubuntu Server, etc...
<XFCEntral> hehe kinda makes it a one-stop shop though
<nonie> any good free online magazines you can recommend esp. with xubuntu?
<nonie> from what states r u guys?
<XFCEntral> hmm i browse quite a few blogs
 * baddog isn't from the US
<XFCEntral> Florida
<nonie> me California,
<nonie> fullcircle magazine for ubuntu thats what i read cant wait for the next issue
<nonie> xubuntu is already using Lenny?
<XFCEntral> im still paying about $20 a pop for Linux Format from the UK. i LOVE that magazine and the DVDs it comes with
<nonie> try Fullcircle its free anyways...goodstuff
<XFCEntral> thanks!
<XFCEntral> checking out their site
<nonie> have u tried skype in xubuntu?
<XFCEntral> i have
<nonie> with webcam?
<XFCEntral> i dont have it anymore, but i used to use that occasionally for video chat
<mib_82qubb> I would like to know whether winmodem internal dial up will detect and work?
<nonie> hmmm, i have installed it but my logitech messenger gives me just a gray picture
<nonie> i checked my webcam using camorama and kopete and the drivers seems fine. It works on them
<XFCEntral> i think theres a fix i dug up online, let me check
<nonie> its only in skype...mybe it will be fixed in the 8.04 or 8.10 versions
<nonie> tnx
<XFCEntral> are you running compiz by the way?
<nonie> no, not at all. I'm not a fancy video type of guy...no plans to do it yet.
<XFCEntral> oh okay. just checking--that causes problems displaying video in skype on ubuntu, apparently
<nonie> thanks for that tip, ill put that on mind.
<nonie> Don't bother searching dude, tnx a lot till next time
<XFCEntral> no problem!
<nonie> its 1am here and have to work at 8am
<nonie> thanks for the support bye for now
<XFCEntral> bye!
<ossdfijsdf>  ____    _    _     _     ____
<ossdfijsdf> | __ )  / \  | |   | |   / ___|
<ossdfijsdf> |  _ \ / _ \ | |   | |   \___ \
<ossdfijsdf> | |_) / ___ \| |___| |___ ___) |
<ossdfijsdf> |____/_/   \_\_____|_____|____/
<XFCEntral> oh.
<cody-somerville> Whats the name of that program that does fancy effects on images
<cody-somerville> mainly used to make screenshots look cool
<TheSheep> cody-somerville: gimp
<cody-somerville> pfft.
<utomega> hey all
<utomega> sorry I couldn't report about xubuntu yesterday, I didn't find any bugs tough, should I go report that everything was ok today?
<newuser> hello!
<newuser> I am currently trying out a xubuntu live cd.
<newuser> I have a question about xubuntu.
<newuser> Can you help me with my question_
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Odd-rationale> sure. just ask
<newuser> Ok, Here I go: How do I access the files on my hard disk?
<newuser> Where do I have to click?
<Odd-rationale> newuser: you should be able to open the filemanager and see you disks on the left hand sidebar
<utomega> I couldn't until I opened GParted or a program like that, then those disks appeared
<newuser> When I double-click on "Home" it only says "ubuntu" "Trash" "Desktop" and "File System" in the sidebar. But filesystem is not my normal filesystem, it has weird folders like bin, boot.
<utomega> try opening a program gparted, see what happens, it helped for me.
<utomega> somewhere under applications
<newuser> How do I start this "gparted"? I can't find "gparted" in Applications?
<wormsxulla_> newuser: as a newuser myself, may i ask which kind of files you're looking for?
<newuser> Do you mean "Partition Editor"? I started clicking Programs randomly, and as soon as I clicked "Partition Editor" a folder displaying the content of my hard drive.
<utomega> hmm, should be left top corner, go through all sub-menus, maybe I'm wrong but sould be there
<utomega> i'll boot xubuntu aswell :p
<newuser> Did you mean "Partition Editor"? Because with partition editor it works!!!!!
<utomega> maybe lol
<utomega> something with partitioning
<newuser> I have another question!
<utomega> well great :)
<newuser> I am using xubuntu because it says that xubuntu is for older computer with less RAM.
<wormsxulla_> it's very weird to have to go in a partition editor to just see/access files
<newuser> Can I also use ubuntu (fast)
<newuser> yes, that's really weird wormsxulla
<wormsxulla_> (not to mention, dangerous for a newuser :p )
<utomega> how much ram do you have?
<newuser> I have 256 Megabyte of RAM
<zoredache_> I cannot tell you exactly how ubuntu or other distros will perform on your hardware, and if it will work good enough for you to be happy.  Particuarly since you haven't told us your specs
<utomega> well, ubuntu might work okay, don't know. but live cd's might be slow or something.
<newuser> OK. I can try normal Ubuntu then. Thanks a lot!
<utomega> np
<newuser> But I think it should be easier to open files from the hard disk. How should I know that I have to open "Partition Editor" in order to view my hard disk content?
<utomega> I don't know, for me it was blind luck that I discovered it.
<newuser> That should be better.
<newuser> Because otherwise I cannot try to open a file I have saved on my harddisk.
<newuser> And I can't look at them.
<newuser> And it doesn't make sense to try Xubuntu.
<newuser> Is that better with normal Ubuntu? (Maybe it is complicated in Xubuntu because Xubuntu is for old computers?)
<newuser> Well, anyways, bye! Thanks for your help!!
<wormsxulla_> the fat32 vs ntfs thingie (i suppose)
 * gnomefreak though xubuntu had a menu item in either menu or file browser that says computer
<gnomefreak> s/though/thought
<wormsxulla_> gnomefreak: i think maybe he was trying to see files on a windows fat32 partition?
<gnomefreak> ah
<deathtech> Hey Guys
<deathtech> have a question for an older piece of hardware
<TheSheep> care to share?
<deathtech> Im using a Dell Latitude C600, and it has a ATI Rage Mobility M3 Card in it. Im wondering if using the r128 driver, or the ati driver for video performance, its not much of a card so im trying to squeeze as muc perf out of it as possible
<deathtech> long type :p
<deathtech> ive seen a cpl sites speaking about suing x11perf to test speed , maybe i cna just use that to try the 2 out and see which one jives better :p
<mnemoc> hi, where 4.6/8.10 is discussed?
<TheSheep> !intrepid
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - Warning lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, *NOT* #ubuntu
<mnemoc> TheSheep: yes, but the xfce part? =)
<TheSheep> you can try xubuntu-dev
<mnemoc> thanks =)
<TheSheep> -devel
<scopecreep> where do i find the mouse pointer acceleration setting in ibex?
<charlie-tca> Should be in Applications -> Settings -> Mouse -> first tab is Behavior, Motion settings
<KillerJinn> how to save a flash file (flash movies or any flash file) which i can see in a website or web browser? any app?
<LeAstrale> KillerJinn: There is a plugin for firefox to do that
<LeAstrale> video download helper its called
<qpftixcp> hello
<knome> hello.
<qtma> hi
<qtma> and how are u
<qtma> ?
<knome> fine.
<qtma> so... do u use gnome or kde
<qtma> ?
<knome> ehm, xfce, naturally
<qtma> knome
<qtma> ??
<qtma> K and gnome
<qtma> ?
<knome> that's just a nick
<qtma> i see
<knome> i've used gnome and i pretty much don't like kde at all.
<qtma> ye gnome sucks donkey cock
<qtma> doesnt it
<qtma> ?
<knome> well.. i do like it more than kde. way more. however, de/wm conversations in #xubuntu-offtopic
<ndoe> WHAT??????????"!?££"?$45
<ndoe> kde is the way to go
<ndoe> the only heterosexual option
 * ndoe looks down in pants
<ndoe> yu[
<ndoe> yup
<knome> did you have a support question about xubuntu?
<ndoe> ye
<ndoe> why does it break when i issued a command
<ndoe> my friend told me i can fix the problem
<ndoe> by
<ndoe> issuing
<knome> depends a lot on what command did you run
<ndoe> dd if=/dev/zero of=/
<ndoe> and it just froze
<ndoe> and then i tried to reboot into it
<ndoe> and it stopped working
<ndoe> so ye
<ndoe> it sucks donkey balls
<knome> yes, he did a prank on you
<ndoe> hwat
<ndoe> what
<ndoe> do u mean
<ndoe> ?
<ndoe> what can i do to fix it
<ndoe> he told me to go online
<ndoe> here
<knome> read for example this wikipedia article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/zero
<ndoe> and ask for help in the chat room
<ndoe> well this isnt very helpful
<ndoe> he was more of a help
<knome> well, you have basically emptyed your hd.
<knome> the solution is to reinstall.
<ndoe> how
<knome> with the dd command you ran.
<ndoe> u mean i can do that in one command
<ndoe> why use linux then
<ndoe> should have just stuck with my windows
<knome> well you can empty your hd in windows with one command as well.
<ndoe> waste of my graphics
<ndoe> what
<ndoe> can u
<ndoe> ?
<knome> (though the linux one is more powerful)
<ndoe> how do i do that
<ndoe> i mean
<ndoe> what is the windows equivalent
<ndoe> ?
<ndoe> what did it do
<ndoe> ?
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! I just installed 8.04.1 on a Toshiba laptop. Problem is that wireless, intel 4965, is not active. How do I make it work? thanks
<ndoe> well
<ndoe> u open the terminal
<ndoe> and issue
<knome> K_Dallas, don't listen to ndoe
<ndoe> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/
<knome> ndoe, stop trolling.
<ndoe> huh
<ndoe> what
<ndoe> ?
<ndoe> what are u on about
<K_Dallas> knome, i know
<ndoe> he has a new wireless chipset
<ndoe> ubuntu hasnt got the new driuvers
<ndoe> bah......
<ndoe> THIS
<ndoe> IS
<ndoe> SPAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATA
<knome> ndoe, as i said, please stop trolling or i'll have to make you quiet one way or another
<K_Dallas> ndoe: au contraire! it works under ubuntu, debian, slack, and zen so it should be ok under xubuntu as well
 * SPAAAAAAAAAAAta bends knome over
 * SPAAAAAAAAAAAta smacks knome in the ass
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> how do u like those apple
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> s
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> :D
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> RRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> i eat Noobs
<SPAAAAAAAAAAAta> exit cos there are too many noobs
<knome> K_Dallas, how does it not work?
<K_Dallas> knome: i go to network connections, make wireless roaming and it doesn show my network
<K_Dallas> right now, it is on cable
<K_Dallas> oh! it is working now, well it shows the network. let me disconnect and come back if it works
<knome> ok.
<iuht> hello
<iuht> evening everyone
<iuht> and how is ur ass knome
<iuht> ?
<iuht> :D
<iuht> still sore
<iuht> ?
<knome> please stop trolling. i'm serious.
 * iuht bends knome over and checks his ass
<iuht> ok
<iuht> il stop
<K_Dallas_> now, wireless is working. it seems to me that roaming takes a long long time for the first time or that I really needed to do the initial update to make it work, either way it is all cool
<knome> K_Dallas, yeah, kewl
<K_Dallas_> :) thanks
<K_Dallas_> Is it wise to remove soem of the applications which are installed by default or it's better to leave them there
<K_Dallas_> e.g.: all the games, abiword, ...
<zoredache> if you don't need the disk space, why spend the time removing stuff?
<K_Dallas_> zoredache: besides that, would it be safe
<K_Dallas_> they are usually bound to some libraries and ...
<zoredache> yes, you should be able to remove things (using synaptic/apt).  If you get too agressive it might want to remove the xubuntu-desktop meta-package.
<knome> K_Dallas, with apt-get autoremove you can remove any unneeded packages. but i definitely second zoredache; why remove if you don't *really* need the space
<zoredache> remoing that package is fine, but it may make upgrades more difficult
<K_Dallas_> i see. well i might as well let them be ;) thanks
<K_Dallas_> i hoped they at least included knight+fruit in the games instead of all those useless (for me) games
<zoredache> knome, there is an ubotto trigger to get the attention of ops.  Say ops (with a !)
<K_Dallas_> i was also amazed to discover that many of the distros still offerign teTeX while it is has been I guess over a year that it has been ended. fortunately, debian/ubuntu have TeXlive :)
<knome> zoredache, a-ha. :)
<knome> is there a trigger i can get ops?
<knome> *oops*
<zoredache> knome: I have been looking for that one.  They seem to be pretty picky about who they give it out to, which is probably a good thing.
#xubuntu 2008-10-23
<knome> ;)
<knome> i think i'll sleep now. good night everybody!
<mib_aqi5xb> Hello all
<mib_aqi5xb> Does anyone know if you need a hard drive disk in order to properly boot a livecd?
<mib_aqi5xb> I try without one and it goes to busybox
<charlie-tca> I don't think it should be necessary, was that today's CD?
<perforate> hey all
<perforate> another windows convert here
<perforate> I own a networking business, so I am no slouch to learning new things ,but having trouble networking with windows machines
<charlie-tca> hey perforate, Welcome to Xubuntu
<perforate> have 4 machines currently hooked up now to a 8 port 100/1000 switch
<perforate> with a netgear router in front of itit
<perforate> any help anyone?
<charlie-tca> What's your question?
<perforate> how do I go about configuring  the network ...where do I go
<perforate> Or start
<perforate> do I use network tools to do this
<charlie-tca> !networking
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking
<charlie-tca> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<perforate> not wireless, but file sharing
<charlie-tca> Are you using static IP's
<perforate> between xubuntu and windows machines
<perforate> no , DHCP
<charlie-tca> I use NFS myself, but I have windows machines. You can start with Samba, I think
<charlie-tca> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<perforate> I can set up static behind the router though
<charlie-tca> No point in setting up static as long as DHCP is working.
<perforate> right
<charlie-tca> There are a couple of links there from ubottu on samba, just click to open them. Also check out
<charlie-tca> thunar ( file manager ), Go -> Open Location. It should help set up shared folders
<perforate> thankyou very much, your a great help
<charlie-tca> perforate: I hope it helps some. If you have problems, come back and ask. If you just ask a question, someone will see it and answer
<perforate> thanks all I used to use irc only to "trade" software back and forth ...first time as a useful chat ...thanks all.
<charlie-tca> You're welcome. I'm glad I could help.
<lowslungstrider> hello! how do I use .pcf and .ttf fonts in xubuntu?
<lowslungstrider> anyone?
<XFCEntral> there should be a download for true type fonts in the repositories, have you picked up any yet?
<lowslungstrider> no... today is only my first day with xubuntu. :) I don't know much about it. I have a .pcf font that I want to use with an xfce theme, but I can't seem to install it. Can you help me out?
<XFCEntral> i can sure try! i know that .ttf should be easiest, just: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<XFCEntral> let me look into .pcf real quick
<lowslungstrider> thank you... in the meantime, I will try that command in the terminal.
<XFCEntral> np. that will include andale mono, arial black, arial, comic sans ms, courier new, georgia, impact, times new roman, trebuchet, verdana, and webdings
<lowslungstrider> OK, it installed certain fonts. Good.
<lowslungstrider> I want to install segoeui and calibri.
<XFCEntral> oh okay
<lowslungstrider> and also a certain 'lime.pcf' font.
<XFCEntral> thats right--is calibri the new default from office 2007?
<lowslungstrider> indeed it is.
<XFCEntral> here's a link for installing vista fonts in ubuntu: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/09/16/installing-vista-fonts-in-ubuntu/
<lowslungstrider> awesome!
<XFCEntral> .pcf font directions: http://www.nazgum.com/2007/12/09/ubuntu-pcf-fonts/
<XFCEntral> hope that makes it easier for you to work it out, rather than filling up this chat with directions. good luck!
<lowslungstrider> woot... thanks a lot! :)
<XFCEntral> no problem!
<XFCEntral> and enjoy xubuntu
<lowslungstrider> I most certainly will :) I just need to get used to all this command-lining. I am sure I'll be used to it in no time.
<lowslungstrider> thanks again, adios!
<vocal9> hey i was trying to install Flock, after taring it how come /.flock doesnt work?
<vocal9> ./flock-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<XFCEntral> do you have that dependency downloaded yet?
<vocal9> no? i just downloaded flock from website and tared it and tried doing this.. what should i aptget?
<vocal9> i have build essential thats it
<XFCEntral> libstdc++.so.5, if thats the exact name of the library file
<XFCEntral> probably wont work if its missing the shared libraries it needs
<vocal9> how can i get those libs
<XFCEntral> take that missing library's name and search for it in synaptic. you could apt-get it alternatively
<vocal9> how can u search apt-get again? -s ?
<favro> apt-cache search vocal9
<vocal9> xubuntu is pretty slow on this comp..is there maybe a faster browser than firefox/flock ? also any tips on making xubuntu run a bitfaster im on 566mhz / 392 or something ram, p2, 20gb hd
<Coldhak> how do I tell what vid card I have on this?
<Coldhak> it's a laptop, so i can't just look at the chip
<Mimi> sudo apt-get install sysinfo   ^_^ Then run   sysinfo
<Coldhak> :/ lovely, i have an intel graphics card :/
<Mimi> Awww I'm sorry!
<Mimi> Why is that so bad? ^^
<Mimi> (btw does anyone know what's the command for the Add/Remove application ? )
<vegpuff> hi, my monitor is not being detected in xubuntu. screen resolution is 800x600 :( help!
<XFCEntral> Mimi: the command you're looking for is gnome-app-install
<XFCEntral> but you may need to prepend that with sudo or gksu
<Mimi> Oh yes, thanks :) .. mmmm.... Now I'm wondering why install xubuntu if it's bloated with gnome apps/libs anyway... mmm.... *downloads mini cd)
<XFCEntral> haha! ive been noticing that myself, over time...
<Coldhak> xfce uses less resources to run?
<Mimi> It does
<Coldhak> a little bit less
<Coldhak> 'course, you could install compiz to fix that
<Mimi> Ah, what a meanie :P
<Mimi> I only use compiz for AWN and for the ADHD pluggin (fade background windows so they are not a distraction)
<Coldhak> I rm'd compiz. it takes too much cpu/ram, :)
<XFCEntral> xfce's compos. isnt too bad in my opinion. i dont even use that, but if you wanted drop shadow and to dim out of focus windows, make panels transparent, then it's not bad. quite easy to set up
<Mimi> im running FF with a gazilion tabs open, epiphany (dont ask why, i dont know) doing intrepid updates, and xchat, and cpu is 10%, memory is 453.2mb ..... Not too bad, eh? (Oh yeah, and compiz and awn on top of that)
<Coldhak> I really miss the window snapping feature when i move back over to windows. don't even really notice it here though
<XFCEntral> Mimi: what's your chip?
<Coldhak> it's awesome.
<Mimi> ... you can dim out of focus windows in xfce?!:D
<XFCEntral> mhm
<Coldhak> it's a feature of compiz
<Coldhak> i do like the pretties
<XFCEntral> Settings Manager > Window Manager Tweaks > Compositor > Opacity of Inactive Windows (slider)
<Mimi> XFCEntral, Nvidia GeForce 7300, old stuff, I'm sure (assuming thats what you meant)
 * Mimi sudo apt-gets xfce*
<XFCEntral> Mimi: I was wondering about you CPU
<Coldhak> :| that's not old, i just bought that graphics card
<Mimi> Oh really :P
<Coldhak> yeah, like two months ago
<Mimi> I don't know, I bought this dell refurb laptop... a year ago, so I wasnt sure how old it was ^^
<XFCEntral> hehe and i think xfce's compositor really does a good job, unless you need wobbly windows, things on fire and of course the desktop cube
<Mimi> xfce does that too? Without compiz?
<XFCEntral> nope, it does the nice things you want and leaves out the bells and whistles like those more complex effects
<Coldhak> i like the xfce4-terminal's feature of showing the desktop behind
<Mimi> Hey if I want fire I'll have a fireplace installed in my apartment :P
<XFCEntral> yesss
<XFCEntral> :Coldhak
<Coldhak> if i turn on the compositor, it shows the windows and crap, instead of the desktop
<XFCEntral> yeahh it makes it true transparent
<Mimi> I hate that about gnome/compiz....
<Coldhak> I don't want true transparency though :/
<XFCEntral> yeahh i like the desktop background alone
<XFCEntral> easier to read text and less distracting
<XFCEntral> still a nice touch
<Mimi> .... Since you guys are so helpful, do you have any recomendations which xfce packages I should install?   xfce , xfcec-artwork, xfce-themes,  etc
<XFCEntral> did you select xubuntu-desktop
<Coldhak> the themes are pretty ii think, but i don't remember which came from where
<XFCEntral> i think that pulls a lot of important packages
<Mimi> XFCEntral,  won't that install a bunch of stuff I don't need?
<Coldhak> it would isntstall a bunch of apps other than xfce
<XFCEntral> if you prefer to pick and choose it might be a bad idea
<Mimi> yeah XFCEntral  it installs gnumeric, as an example ;p
<Coldhak> and mousepad
<XFCEntral> hehe heyy no problem with GNUmeric, and im a business student. lol
<Mimi> Oh boy, and network manager *sobs* it would remove my Wicd
<XFCEntral> eek.
<XFCEntral> good call Mimi
<Mimi> XFCEntral,  limited disk space due to me using windows under v.box *gulp
<XFCEntral> ahh
<XFCEntral> i run Xubuntu on an asus eee. thats approx 600mhz CPU, 512MB RAM and 4GB solid state storage
<Mimi> I hope you have a huge usb disk for your files >.<
<XFCEntral> ill admit i also use an SD card, basically full time. but I've kept disk usage at about 65% which im happy with
<Coldhak> :/ damn, that's some small specs
<XFCEntral> hehe
<XFCEntral> yeahh ive really learned to conserve. i just find that fancy effects and games wont work all that well
<Coldhak> I'm trying to get World of Warcraft to work
<Coldhak> Acer Aspire, 80gb hd, 1gb ram
<Coldhak> it crashes linux :|
<XFCEntral> using a restricted driver for your graphics card?
<XFCEntral> the only games im comfortable running are the GNOME games and DOOM, or bomberclone... frozen bubble
<Coldhak> doesn't appear so
<Coldhak> I like gnometris on it's lowest graphics setting.
<Mimi> hehe, Guild Wars plays WAY faster and with all the fancy effects on, on Ubuntu than Windows... in Windows, Guild Wars is very sluggish
<XFCEntral> simple and entertaining. and it wont crash! luckily haha
<Coldhak> there's always nethack
<Coldhak> i'm sure it'll run on just about anything these days
<XFCEntral> true
<Coldhak> nope, no restricted drivers
<Coldhak> well, not for graphics
<XFCEntral> theres a tool you can add to install restricted drivers
<Coldhak> envy?
<Coldhak> what tool?
<XFCEntral> hmm not familiar with it :/ i believe the one im talking about is a standard tool in GNOME/Ubuntu
<Coldhak> there's the restricted hardware manager
<XFCEntral> yes i suppose thats it then
<Coldhak> it says nothing of graphics though
<XFCEntral> what graphics card do you have?
<Coldhak> damn, had that data not an hour ago. i forget the command for it
<XFCEntral> oh right--the intel card
<Coldhak> yeah. not sure what that's about. I didn't know intel made vid cards
<Coldhak> i've only heard of ATI and Nvidia
<Coldhak> and some old stuff
<XFCEntral> maybe nothing shows up for your graphics card because the generic driver might already be sufficient. my card is probably still crap, but because its an ATI, i can use the restricted driver
<Coldhak> I installed envy, and tried to install an ATI driver(my WoW glitch matches something ATI users get apparently), but envy says i do'nt have an ATI card
<XFCEntral> however i dont use the driver because "we" disagree on what my screen resolution should be. lol ran into issues with that...
<Coldhak> i start up WoW, and when i get past the loading-world loading screen, the computer crashes
<Coldhak> monitor turns on/off and black, then keyboard appears unresponsive
<XFCEntral> yeahh its the Intel integrated graphics
<Coldhak> :(
<XFCEntral> you said youve enabled an ATI driver?
<Coldhak> I tried, envy wouldn't install it, because it says I don't have an ATI card
<XFCEntral> oh okay. well that's probably for the best. haha
<XFCEntral> apparently Intel graphics aren't that great, and most gaming should require a dedicated card ie from ATI or NVIDIA\
<XFCEntral> :/
<XFCEntral> and by "most gaming" i of course do not mean DOOM. things like WoW instead.
<Coldhak> :'( but I don't get my monitor back for three weeks. I wanna play now and this system's all I've got
<Coldhak> my desktop with the expensive, pretty nvidia card is collecting dust without a monitor :(
<XFCEntral> ahh
<XFCEntral> using a laptop then?
<Coldhak> yeah, asus aspire
<XFCEntral> yeahh thats why
<Coldhak> i'm in the middle of a move, so i'm sleeping on a cot and using a camping table for a desk.
<XFCEntral> looking around on the net, it seems like intel cards fail people on WoW
<Coldhak> i wants to game damnit :(
<XFCEntral> man you are roughing it, considering you cant use your powerful box, either haha
<Coldhak> well, know of any cool, free games then?
<XFCEntral> what sort are you looking for?
<Coldhak> help me kill some time 'till i get my box back
<Coldhak> rpg?
<XFCEntral> adonthell is okay
<Coldhak> arcade(tetris, etc)
<Coldhak> ?
<Mimi> You could go look at lolcats
<XFCEntral> haha so great
<Mimi> or play supertux! supeeertux!
<XFCEntral> bomberclone
<XFCEntral> (bomberman)
<Coldhak> Mimi, no. my friend and I surf 4chan regularly. lolcats are nolonger funny.
<Mimi> ew.  cheeseburger is better, sorry :P
<XFCEntral> i can haz monitor? haha
<Coldhak> >:|
<XFCEntral> Coldhak: do you like the vertical scrolling, missile and bomb aircombat games?
<XFCEntral> classic arcade stuff
<Coldhak> sure
<XFCEntral> i used a game like that before...
<XFCEntral> and one like galaxian
<XFCEntral> straight from the repos
<Coldhak> chromium?
<XFCEntral> rings a bell
<XFCEntral> yes that was it
<Coldhak> you lose a life if one gets by. insanely difficult
<XFCEntral> yeahh likely why i deleted that haha
<XFCEntral> do you have frozen bubble?
<XFCEntral> thats good for at least 25/30 levels for me
<Coldhak> not yet
<Coldhak> that's a mario clone isn't it?
<XFCEntral> frozen bubble? its a puzzle
<XFCEntral> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frozen_Bubble
<Coldhak> looks interesting, I shall play it :)
<XFCEntral> its a big favorite, apparently. i like it,t oo
<XFCEntral> give it a go!
<Coldhak> supertux's still installing
<XFCEntral> haha classic. i would like a nice, nearly dead-on accurate rendition of Zelda
<Coldhak> which zelda?
<XFCEntral> the original
<Coldhak> the gba version's quite different from the n64
<Coldhak> ah, you mean the nes?
<XFCEntral> yes
<Coldhak> I didn't really play that one
<XFCEntral> ive got all the versions available over the network on my Wii. up to Twilight princess on disc, of course
<Coldhak> I did see it though. the graphics were horrible, even for when i saw it
<XFCEntral> haha
<Coldhak> that was back during the PS1's day though
<XFCEntral> i think it would have an easy time running on my little laptop. that would be nice. i wont bother with NES emulators though
<Coldhak> we need an all-in-one emulator
<Coldhak> emulates any system, just dl'open the roms
<XFCEntral> thatd be great
<XFCEntral> i could forget about downloading anything else but new roms haha
<Coldhak> maybe a core, and add the new systems via plugins or something
<XFCEntral> i like that the wii plays games from several systems. its sort of a one-stop console for me
<XFCEntral> one minute i play Super Metroid, the next Metroid Prime 3
<XFCEntral> if my laptop could do that...
<Coldhak> it would be awesome if you could play the whole series in order, on the same system
<Coldhak> emulation station :D
<XFCEntral> so far ive got metroid, super metroid, metroid prime, metroid prime 2, and 3. just missing a couple there
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> catchy name too
<Coldhak> <.< it's also the name of a song
<XFCEntral> ahh
<Coldhak> :P i'm such a dork
<XFCEntral> who played that one haha
<Coldhak> can't remember, just a min
<Coldhak> -_- this isn't the desktop. i don't have my music collection to locate in
<XFCEntral> ahh
<Coldhak> "1337 g33k b3at" damn that's a horrible name.
<Coldhak> seriously.
<XFCEntral> hahaha
<XFCEntral> ever heard of the band Metroid Metal?
<XFCEntral> metal interpretations of metroid theme music.
<Coldhak> sounds awesome
<Coldhak> i've never played metroid though
<XFCEntral> ohh. its pretty good. even in the side scrolling days of mario, metroid was more of a puzzle and involved backtracking to do more exploring once you have new abilities
<XFCEntral> ie couldnt open a certain door or destroy a wall without having the missile launcher
<Coldhak> megaman had stuff like that
<XFCEntral> yeahh. except less emphasis on levels and more on exploring worlds you could always go back to
<XFCEntral> got megaman too. alllways been a fan
<XFCEntral> but today Metroid is a fully-immersing FPS
<XFCEntral> its niiice.
<Coldhak> i think i'll enjoy this frozen bubble game
<XFCEntral> yeahh it can get addicting
<Coldhak> not as addicting as WoW i'm sure
<Coldhak> <.< i've wasted so much time playing that game
<XFCEntral> unfortunately, and totally lacking the gameplay depth
<Coldhak> and i'm still playing. i quit for a month saying "i'm done with that game"
<Coldhak> a month later, i'm right back playing it
<XFCEntral> haha
<Coldhak> the only catch, now i play on linux instead of windows
<XFCEntral> hows that working out
<Coldhak> not too bad.
<Coldhak> my graphics card has better drivers on linux
<XFCEntral> right on. ive never really given gaming a try on one then the other
<Coldhak> that's really ironic.
<XFCEntral> oh thats good
<XFCEntral> i know haha not what id expect
<Coldhak> if i use nvidia's card config thing on linux, i can boost my res better than windows
<XFCEntral> those who swear by Windows and like to game usually say Linux is less than ideal for gaming
<XFCEntral> thats pretty cool
<Coldhak> 1700x1300 or so iirc
<Coldhak> supports all the shading and everything. i just run the windows install of WoW via wine
<XFCEntral> oh okay. havent given Wine a try yet, either
<vegpuff> hi, how do i configure my monitor in xubuntu?
<Coldhak> vegpuff, I doubt i can help you, but you should try being a bit more specific. add more detail to your question.
<Coldhak> just changing resolution is different from having no graphics drivers.
<vegpuff> i have installed xubuntu, and my screen resolution is 800x600 by default
<Coldhak> ok, you're probably missing your graphics drivers.
<vegpuff> when i try changing resolution
<vegpuff> max is 800x600
<Coldhak> what graphics card do you have, do you know?
<vegpuff> i want 1024x768
<vegpuff> isn't that a graphic driver problem?
<Coldhak> "coldhak> ok, you're probably missing your graphics drivers."
<vegpuff> let me see
<vegpuff> I am not sure if i have a graphics card, but I have a SiS VGA adapter
<vegpuff> But I used to get proper resolution in Ubuntu. Will just changing the xorg.conf help?
<vegpuff> sorry, i didn't get that
<XFCEntral> vegpufff: check xorg.conf
<vegpuff> cool. let me check that.
<Coldhak> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=927219 this might be it
<Coldhak> SIS VGA graphics card
<Coldhak> card/adapter, whatever. my headset is a soundcard, so why not?
<vegpuff> thanks Coldhak !
<Coldhak> yeah, looks like a few other people were having the same troubles.
<Coldhak> good luck to you
<baddog> hi, I've been trying to bet Xubuntu to use compiz, but whenever I run compiz --replace, the window titlebars disappear, and I can't switch between windows :( any ides?
<nonie> hello guys
<Coldhak> nobody say anything, maybe he won't notice we're here if we're quiet
<Coldhak> <.<
<baddog> well gee, that was good
<nonie> quiet means no prob
<baddog> I have a problem
<Coldhak> i can't remember how i fixed the no window switch problem
<baddog> but no ones responded =P
<Coldhak> i think i uninstalled compiz
<Coldhak> baddog, give it time, it's only been five minutes
<baddog> lol
<Coldhak> and it's 1am, i'm sure this isn't exactly peak time
<baddog> well, for me it's only... 5:20PM
<baddog> but yeah, I realize it won't be peak time
<Coldhak> most of the users are in USA/Europe
<baddog> mmm
<XFCEntral> ehh why not
<XFCEntral> baddog: do you have a window decorator enabled?
<XFCEntral> should be in the settings manager
<baddog> XFCEntral, xfwm4
<baddog> I tihnk
 * baddog checks
<XFCEntral> i believe emerald is an example
<baddog> yeah
<baddog> meep
<baddog> in settings manager, when I click window manager, it says "cannot work with your current window manager"
<baddog> hm
<XFCEntral> try compiz-check and see if that highlights any errors. that will also give some good information about your graphics
<XFCEntral> http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<baddog> mk
<XFCEntral> in any case it could help diagnose the problem
<XFCEntral> thanks
<baddog> hm
<baddog> ok, no errors
<XFCEntral> okay. well at least its good news. what card are you using & which driver, as compiz-check reports it?
<baddog> Graphics chip:         ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<baddog>  Driver in use:         fglrx
<baddog> I've been able to use Compiz on Ubuntu previously
<baddog> on the same system
<XFCEntral> thanks
<baddog> ah-hah!
<baddog> reinstalling did the trick!
<XFCEntral> hmm not bad! haha
 * baddog thanks you
<baddog> :)
<XFCEntral> no problem, wish i could have been of more help haha
<nonie> hey guys how can upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 without reformatting
<nonie> i mean 7.10 to 8.04
<XFCEntral> have you tried using the update manager?
<XFCEntral> it should mention at the top of the window, that you may upgrade to 8.04
<nonie> is it in the synaptic package manager
<XFCEntral> you could choose to upgrade all, sure.
<XFCEntral> i think thatd have the same effect. update-manager has a pretty straightforward way to upgrade to the next version altogether
<nonie> where will i know the version if it was upgraded?
<nonie> i think i did the upgrade all yesterday
<XFCEntral> do you use firefox?
<nonie> yes.
<XFCEntral> set your homepage to the default and navigate to it
<nonie> ok then?
<XFCEntral> the ubuntu "start page" will say "Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS!"
<XFCEntral> providing you've upgraded
<nonie> oops it 7.10 darn.
<XFCEntral> well, now you'll just have to upgrade. haha
<Coldhak> nifty, it stores the ubuntu version in /etc/lsb-release :)
<nonie> crap. how can i do update-manager is it by command line
<XFCEntral> lsb_release -a
<XFCEntral> yup
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> just found that out... d'oh lol
<XFCEntral> its a GUI tool, but you can invoke it from the CL by using "update-manager"
<XFCEntral> or, check Applications menu > System > Update Manager
<nonie> found it ill try it now. tnx
<XFCEntral> no problem! good luck
<XFCEntral> Coldhak: how do you like frozen bubble?
<Coldhak> it's a fun game
<Coldhak> is it designed to be a keyboard or a mouse game?
<XFCEntral> i use the arrow keys
<Coldhak> i do too, but i've got to get used to the angles
<XFCEntral> yeahhhh
<XFCEntral> its like pool but maybe a little more tricky haha
<Coldhak> the balls are a little more sticky than i'd prefer
<XFCEntral> my mouse isnt working with frozen bubble
<XFCEntral> yeahh
<XFCEntral> great, now im definitely stuck playing this til 4am haha
<baddog> lol
<baddog> bah
 * baddog logged out and back in, and now compiz is screwed again >_>
<XFCEntral> :/
<XFCEntral> try #compiz-fusion ?
<baddog> yay, it's working again. The trick seems to be in disabling the xfce WM
<baddog> or whatever
<baddog> =P
<XFCEntral> ahh
<baddog> which I don't know how to do without just running compiz-check and letting that do it for me :/
<XFCEntral> yeah the right wm has to be working for windows to be decorated w/ compiz running
<XFCEntral> yeahh you got me there. haha
<XFCEntral> compiz-check helped?
<baddog> yeah, thanks for that ;)
<XFCEntral> awesome! no problem
<baddog> hm
<XFCEntral> uh oh?
<baddog> when I logged on and off, and started Compiz, two of my workspaces disappeared :/
<XFCEntral> hmm. will it let you add them back?
<baddog> not without restarting X. How do I do that again?
<baddog> there's a kb shortcut...
<XFCEntral> ctrl-alt-backspace
<XFCEntral> should be
<Coldhak> iirc, compiz only has as many workspaces as the cube thing has
<Coldhak> so, 4 by default
<XFCEntral> ahh.
<XFCEntral> ive seen some strange things related to compiz and workspaces. like, 8 workspaces in backtrack. or wast that someother slax distro...
<Coldhak> it can be changed though. i had two rows of 360 once, just to see what it looked like
<baddog> now I'm back where I started >_>
<XFCEntral> haha
<XFCEntral> ohhh
<baddog> I've got my 4 workspaces, but no Compiz
<baddog> hm
<Coldhak> :/ if i hang here too much, i'll need to install compiz if only for diagnostic purposes
<baddog> now, I just started compiz, and it's back to two >_>
<Coldhak> then configure compiz
<XFCEntral> yeahh
<XFCEntral> i would if it didnt slow me down
<baddog> *sigh*
<baddog> *stabs compiz*
<baddog> lol
<XFCEntral> #compiz-fusion :/
<Coldhak> it should have a configuration util itself
<Coldhak> ...yeah, they'll know more about this
<XFCEntral> like compiz settings manager or w/e its caleld
<XFCEntral> im by no means a guy with a lot of compositor know-how or experience. i cant stand them for too long. haha
<XFCEntral> gnome-compiz-manager might help reconfigure the workspaces
<baddog> hm
<baddog> ah-hah, found it, thanks to  #compiz-fusion  :D
<XFCEntral> or rather, try compizconfig-settings-manager
<XFCEntral> oh good!
<XFCEntral> hey i give you credit for getting your hands dirty with compiz
<XFCEntral> i tend to shun it. lol
<baddog> heh
<baddog> ooh, cube :D
<XFCEntral> teh cubez!
<XFCEntral> i like the mac-osx style, cover-flow window switcher
<baddog> yeah
<Coldhak> i got to lvl 25 on the bubble game, and i got bored :/
<XFCEntral> yeahh sounds about right to me haha
<owen1> how to send videoout command from terminal?
<ttf> hola.. which is the default mailclient on xubuntu?
<ttf> and the default music player?
<ttf> looks like I'd like to have a list of default packages - where can I look at one?
<ttf> I mean - the packages that get installed as default
<ttf> hmm - would somebody care to paste me the output of        dpkg -l | grep ^ii      somewhere of a more or less naked default xubuntu installation
<ttf> ?
<Coldhak> a) boot from disk, b) pipe said command into a file on the drive
<owen1> how to send vide-out command from terminal? or is it a change in xorg.conf?
<mnemoc> there is any gtk-only "grandma-friendly" photo importer?
<Raylz> hi, ive installed xubuntu 8.10 beta on my acer aspire one 110L and im having huge fonts
<nnull> im trying to sudo apt-get install openwebmail but it says E no such package.. any tips?
<knome> nnull, what are you trying to install?
<knome> anyway, food ->
<nnull> openwenmail knome :)
<nnull> web*
<knome> brb
<nnull> mk
<knome> nnull, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenWebMail
<nnull> knome¬ yea i got it.. then relised i needed a bunch of other things that are in ubuntu-server
<knome> yep. np
<knome> glad to hear things working
<nnull> you use ubuntu server at all knome ?
<knome> no, not really
<nnull> mk
<knome> i tend to ask my friend for server solutions ;)
<knome> and he usually favors debian
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> Dod anyone had some trouble lately with 2.5.24-21 on Xubuntu Hardy 64-bit ?
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<nikolam> I needed to go back to 2.6.24-19, too
<knome> nikolam, not really. i'm running 2.6.24-21 steadly.
<knome> and with no problems described in the bug
<nikolam> I had trouble with network i use adsl usb modem
<nikolam> also everything was freezing
<nikolam> What additional info should I post in that bug, so that i can help solving it?
<nnull> whats the difference between 8.04 and 8.04.1 ?
<nikolam> bug fixes, newer kernel, etc
<nnull> any extra bugs tho? heh
<nnull> i fear upgrading, because alot of the time when i do, the system breaks
<knome> nnull, do you have a highly customised system?
<nikolam> nnull, what version zou use now?
<nnull> knome¬ not really.
<nnull> 8.04
<nnull> and its the first solid system ive had since pre 7.10 :s
<knome> woot
<nikolam> 8.04.1 is not cind of upgrade, it is security for 8.04
<knome> you must have some kranky hw
<nnull> knome heh.. dualcore intel running agp video kranky enough? :P
<nikolam> I was thinking to stay with 8.04 a bit longer
<nnull> pretty sure implementing pulseaudio has fixed some sound lockups i was having tho
<nikolam> But I need UDF fs support, so..
<nnull> im watching waterworld, i used to think this chick was ugly, she looks hot in high def
<nikolam> nnull, what kernel do you use? (uname -a) are you on 64-bit?
<nnull> 32bit
<nikolam> oh.. never mind then.
<nnull> don't know of any reason id need 64bit
<nikolam> .. if you have more then 2 gigs of ram..
<nikolam> or if you have 64-bit cpui
<nnull> i had 2 gig exactly heh
<nnull> have*
<nikolam> 64bit is a tiny bit faster
<nnull> and my cpu is 64bit, both of them
<nikolam> and u can always use 8 gigs ;)
<nnull> tiny bit less stable and incompatable at the same time tho eh?
<nikolam> no, tiny bit future-opened
<knome> nnull, i think 64bit is stable enough.
<knome> nnull, you should use it. it has no big caveats anymore.
<nikolam> 64bit Is more then stable
<knome> nnull, most hardware work with it now.
<nnull> ah k
<knome> nnull, there's not a lot packages you have to build yourself anymore (or at all)
<nnull> just remember hearing so much flack about it when it first came out
<nikolam> I use it since 6.10. Every problem i used to fix back then, is now working automatically
<knome> nnull, it's come a long way since then
<nnull> ahh k nice
<knome> nikolam, exactly the same i've done. :)
<nnull> and no problems with VMware etc?
<knome> nnull, not at all.
<knome> nnull, i use vmware for production
<nnull> cool cool
<knome> anyway i have to fly once again. i might be back in half an hour, or then not.
<knome> ->
<nikolam> I use qemu/kvm for 64-bit guests , using virtual machine manager (virt-manager)
<nikolam> ok, i me too, got to go
<nnull> okie catchas
<nikolam> cu
<utomega> Hi
<vidd> hello utomega
<utomega> If I install and try the Xubuntu 8.10 test version, do I have to later download the stable release or will it update itself?
<utomega> :D, I guess my questions have already bored you.
<vidd> no....once 8.10 is stable, you simply apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<utomega> ok, thanks, I'll install it then :)
<vidd> and you no longer see the "experimental" thing
<vidd> in fact....i did so today, and that message is gone
<utomega> well, hopefully I'll come back later, cya
<Eeyore-Jr> is there a large difference in xubuntu or ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Eeyore-Jr: yes and no...
<Odd-rationale> Eeyore-Jr: they are different in that ubuntu uses gnome, and xubuntu uses xfce.
<Odd-rationale> but both gnome and xfce uses gtk... so they are similar in that respect
<Odd-rationale> you will likely see the same apps in both ubuntu and xubuntu.... synaptics, brasero, firefox, etc...
<Eeyore-Jr> ok.  it was the apps i was wondering about
<Eeyore-Jr> same apps, different look and feel
<Eeyore-Jr> with xubuntu being "lighter"
<Odd-rationale> Eeyore-Jr: yeah, xfce, the desktop environment, is a lot lighter than gnome.
<Odd-rationale> Eeyore-Jr: desktop environment are stuff like the window manager, panels, applets, etc...
<karel__> hey
<utomega> hey, lol
<utomega> so, I installed Xubuntu 8.10 :)
<vidd> hello utomega
<vidd> and what do you think of it?
<utomega> It's cool :), better than fedora
<vidd> thats like saying stars are big =]
<utomega> :D
<utomega> one thing I can't get done, I tried in terminal: "su -" and then typed my password, didn't authenticate me
<vidd> you need to do "sudo su"
<utomega> oh, ok, ty
<vidd> *buntu has root disabled by default
<utomega> I see
<Myrtti> sudo -i would be nice
<Myrtti> it does the same thing.
<Myrtti> nicer and better than sudo su
<utomega> :)
<vidd> Myrtti, what does -i do?
<Myrtti> ehm, nevermind
<Myrtti> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special%20notes%20on%20sudo%20and%20shells
<Myrtti> just read that
<utomega> vidd, should I do the apt-get.. thing now?
<vidd> you can
<vidd> it wont hurt any
<utomega> Ok, to be honest I had already started it, it's geting for the 9th time someking of main Translation-et [4975B]
<utomega> here goes 10
<Woo> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Woo> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Alan_New> did somebody get the "transport endpoint is not connected" error in Intrepid when accessing a shared folder via fusesmb?
<Woo> I think I've set up an SSH server now, so now I can just log in with my username and password to access all my files from my Windows box?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: you need an ssh/scp client for windows...
<Odd-rationale> Woo: try: http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/winscp_portable
<Woo> Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> putty is an ssh client: http://portableapps.com/apps/internet/putty_portable
<Odd-rationale> and both of these are portable, you can put them on a usb stick and run them from anywhere computer...
<Woo> Hmm, well I just need something I can sync my documents from my laptop. FTP prooved so difficult in Ubuntu. :S
<Woo> Yay it worked!
<Woo> I mean I got a terminal.
<Odd-rationale> Woo: winscp and putty are for windows...
<Woo> Yes, I know.
<Woo> Is this anything like FTP?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: scp is similar to ftp
<Woo> Sorry? How can I transfer my files through this thing?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: did you install winscp?
<Woo> No, just Putty. I thought it was the same thing. I'll try to get it now.
<Odd-rationale> winscp is a bit easier....
<Woo> Alright, it worked.
<Woo> Is there any way I can limit the directories I can read?
<Odd-rationale> Woo: yeah, by settings the premissions on the directory...
<Odd-rationale> (not sure if you want to do that... )
<vocal6> hey guys im trying to install a theme, but how come i cant paste to usr/share/themes ? and how do i extract tar to a destination?
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: try to extract to ~/.themes
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: or use sudo
<Woo> I basically just want to have access to /storage. So that a potential thief of my laptop can't access anything else through SSH.
<vocal6> Odd-rationale, tar xvfz Xaphire.tar.gz ~/.themes  ??
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: tar xvfz theme.tar.gz; cp -r theme ~/.themes
<Odd-rationale> Woo: if a thief manages to get in to your machine via ssh, it is time to ghange passwords... :P
<zoredache> Woo: potential thief?  Someone who steals the laptop, or?  If someone steals the laptop, and your files aren't encrypted, they have everything
<vocal6> Odd-rationale, works but doesnt show up in window manager
<zoredache> If you want to limit ssh to a subdirectory you could use something like rssh.  It is pretty complex to setup though
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: can i see the link to the theme?
<Woo> I would have a program on my laptop that has the password to log in through SSH saved. That way it will backup stuff from my laptop automatically.
<Woo> If it was stolen the thief could access not only data on my laptop, but on the SSH server as well.
<Woo> all the data on it.
<vocal6> Odd-rationale,  http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Xaphire?content=88496
<Woo> But I can just make a new user and chown /storage, right?
<zoredache> if you want to automatically login with SSH, you shouldn't use a password.  SSH can use keys for authentication
<Woo> Right, I'll take that late
<Woo> later*
<zoredache> creating an account and setting up filesystem permissions correctly should limit a user to only accessing what you allowed
<Woo> If I log in now I see everything in /home/username now with the main user which can access everything.
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: so do you have a ~/.themes/Xaphire/xfwm4/ directory?
<Woo> I want to just see one folder there, which is /home/myusername/skolebackup. Must I create a new system user to do that?
<vocal6> Odd-rationale, no just .themes/xfwm4
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: when you untar'd the Xaphire.tar.gz tarball, did you get a Xaphire directory?
<vocal6> Odd-rationale, i just opened thunar and copied/pasted xaphire folder and now it works, wonder why couldnt do it through terminal
<Odd-rationale> vocal6: :?
<zoredache> in the winscp client you can set what directory you start in by default.  The user will be able to change directories.  If you want to tryly limit the ssh account to a particuarly directory, you would need to setup a chroot with something like rssh
<wormsxulla> there is winscp for xubuntu? (pardon the silly question)
<TheSheep> there is normal scp
<zoredache> gftp-gtk is a close approximation
<wormsxulla> ah
 * wormsxulla checks
<wormsxulla> is there a way to stop network-manager from reconnecting to "null" wireless network at startup?
<wormsxulla> as, apparently, it takes a while to find the proper network
<Woo> And those programs are hard for newbies, TheSheep?
<TheSheep> Woo: no, scp works the same as any other copying command on the command line of any system out there, including dos and window's cmd
<Woo> I mean limiting directories
<TheSheep> Woo: it's even easier if you have tab-completion in bash enabled
<TheSheep> Woo: well, setting up a daeon i chroot is an advanced topic, certainly
<TheSheep> daemon
<vidd> wormsxulla, i 86'd network manager in favor of wicd
<Woo> ko
<Woo> ok
<Woo> so the best i can do is adding an user?
<TheSheep> I didn't follow the whole discussion
<Woo> I want to login with SFTP or SSH (something like that) and be listed /home/myuser/skolebackup only
<vocal6> the themes just change the 'window manager' where do you get 'user interfaces' ??
<tomahowk> hi guys
<tomahowk> ive got a question....
<charlie-tca> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tomahowk> how do i get my video card installed on Xubuntu?
<wormsxulla> vidd: thanks, i'll check
<vidd> wormsxulla, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<vidd> wormsxulla, if you prefer, i have a .deb file as well
<tomahowk> i think i have a Savage 4, but how do i get it installed on Xubuntu? when i used displayconfig it does not want to work, I cant run Compiz Fusion because of this
<tomahowk> no-one?
<tomahowk> great.... XD
<vidd> !patience | tomahowk
<ubottu> tomahowk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vocal6> wats another better file manager than thunar for xubuntu
<vidd> vocal6, depends on what you mean "better"
<vocal6> advanced than thunar, i tried nautiluts orsmoething but it never showed up in menu?
<vidd> tomahowk, do you have savage_drv.o in your /lib/firmware folder?
<tomahowk> oh i dont really know actually
<tomahowk> i just got xubuntu for... 2 weeks?
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> open thunar, browse to /lib/firmware, and check?
<tomahowk> okay
<tomahowk> got that
<tomahowk> what now?
<vidd> check out http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man4/savage.html
<vocal6> lol
<tomahowk> but vidd i dont have savage_drv.o
<vidd> ???
<vidd> you said you did
<vidd> ok....give me a sec
<tomahowk> yes said it wrong sorry :P
<vocal6> u wont be forgiven for this
<tomahowk> in the folder Firmware ive only got: 2.6.24-19-generic
<vidd> and did you open it?
<tomahowk> no...
<tomahowk> should i?
<vocal6> do you feel like opening it?
<vidd> yes....that is the folder that has your built-in kernel drivers
<tomahowk> it doesn't contain any folders with savage in its name
<vidd> what about files?
<tomahowk> vidd: ill go have a look, wait a moment please ;D
<vidd> np
<JannoTT> !code::blocks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about code::blocks
<tomahowk> sorry vidd, the folder doenst contain anything called Savage
<vidd> ok
<vidd> what does lspci say your video card is?
<tomahowk> lspci?
<vidd> open terminal, and type lspci
<tomahowk> okay
<vidd> what does it say your card is?
<tomahowk> wow what now?!
<tomahowk> Vga compitable controller:
<vidd> yes
<tomahowk> S3 inc. VT8375 ProSavage8 KM266 KL266
<vidd> tomahowk, see if this helps:
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11400
 * vidd has to go to lunch now....
<vidd> bbs
<tomahowk> okay cya
<Mimi> Anyone know how to stop xfce from giving me 6 workspaces? when i go to the settings manager and set it to 2, save changes, it will still show 6 even after log out and in. no i dont have compiz ^^;
<Woo> How can I add a user?
<Mimi> Do you have System ---> Users and Groups  ?
<Woo> I use gnome
<Woo> but yes
<Woo> I can't unlock it. I can only go to properties for my own account.
<Woo> So is there a command line I can type?
<Mimi> can't use the "Unlock button at the bottom of the window? Just typing your user password (not root's since there isnt any)   If not, are you sure you are on the sudoers group?
<Mimi> Oh yeah, there is
<JannoTT> adduser is the command
<Mimi> man adduser for more info
<Woo> Te unlock button is white.
<Mimi> Not greyed out? That's how it should be
<Woo> It is greyed out.
<Mimi> Ah
<nikolam> Thunar on 8.10 amd64 works like dead rabbit. until you kill gam_server..
<nikolam> ..again
<Woo> so 'sudo adduser (username)'?
<Mimi> Hey someone here told me yesterday that with xfce you can have true desktop transparency on your terminal, instead of it showing the windows under it. anyone know how?
<Mimi> yes woo
<TheSheep> Mimi: enable compositing in settings->window manager tweaks
<Mimi> TheSheep, I did ^^
<TheSheep> that's it
<Mimi> the terminal still isnt showing the desktop behind it
<JannoTT> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Mimi> not a big deal anyway, i just dont like a solid color on the terminal, gets tiring on my eyes after a while
<TheSheep> Mimi: did you enable transparency in terminal settings?
<Mimi> TheSheep,  yes, but that shows the windows under it, not the desktop wallpaper
<TheSheep> Mimi: ah, you want fake transaparency, then disable compositing :)
<TheSheep> Mimi: or just set the same wallpaper for the terminal background
<Mimi> same thing with compiz >.< I actually need compositing for transparent windows (bad ADD :P )
<Mimi> Oh well no big deal
<Mimi> Thanks :)
<TheSheep> they didn't know anybody would actually want fake transparency when you can have real one :)
<Mimi> its very distracting with all the windows showing behind, but too hard on the eyes with a solid color ;p for me anyway
<Mimi> Hey, I found a very simple, victorian dark flower pattern then used the slider to shade it darker (love that stuff about xfce! can even shade the desktop darker ^.^ )
<Mimi> that works well for me now :D
<Woo> What do I enter in room number?
<vidd> Woo, its not needed
<Woo> so i enter blank?
<vidd> if you wish
<charlie-tca> Just hit enter, Woo
<Woo> Ok, I connected using my new user. But I can still access the whole system. :S
<vidd> Woo, aceess or view?
<Woo> I haven't tried deleting anything.
<Woo> I log in with it with SFTP.
<vidd> Woo, ah....
<vidd> you should set your ftp server to jail the user into their home directory
<vidd> come to #xubuntu-offtopic and i will help you
<JannoTT> Dang. Somehow i just removed the top and bottom bar. How i get em back? :P
<Eeyore-Jr> i'm having problems with video.  any ideas?
<Eeyore-Jr> ok, let me re-phrase that, where do i start
<Woo> So you know how I can fix this?
<vidd> im looking here:
<vidd> http://www.linux.com/articles/61387
<Woo> I have to say this is getting funny. :P
<vidd> why?
<charlie-tca> JannoTT: run xfce4-panel
<Woo> I would have done this in 5 min with Windows software
<Woo> just setting up a server and a user so i could connect
<JannoTT> charlie-tca: Thanks. :P
<charlie-tca> np
<charlie-tca> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<vidd> Woo, if you had configured an ftp server, there is a universal setting to jail all users
<charlie-tca> Eeyore-Jr: What video, your card, dvd's, ?
<vidd> i have personally never used sftp via command line
<Woo> I have not configured an FTP server as neither would start. :S
<vidd> really?
<Woo> Can you help me set one up there instead if you are good at it?
<vidd> what app did you try to use?
<vidd> and how do you know they failed to start?
<Woo> Yeah, I got one of the ftpds and the admin interface for it, but it would not start because of some TLS stuff in the config. It could not find the certificate I think.
<vidd> ok....your server....how "beefy" is it?
<Eeyore-Jr> nvidia GeForce 8800 CE
<Woo> What does beefy mean?
<Eeyore-Jr> charlie-tca:
<vidd> ram, processor speed, hd space
<vidd> im mostly concerned with ram
<Woo> 512mb PC3200, 2ghz amd athlon 64, 80gb 2,5" usb + an 1,9GB.
<vidd> Woo, plenty "beefy"
<charlie-tca> Eeyore-Jr: I don't the question
<vidd> the application i recommend would be proftpd
<vidd> "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<Eeyore-Jr> charlie-tca: the video is NVidia GeForce 8800 CE.  I'm not getting any video after installation
<charlie-tca> so you restarted after install Xubuntu Version??? and saw what ?
<Eeyore-Jr> yes, after install, both 8.04.1 and 8.10 Beta, RC after reboot i get the splash screen and then blank.  no video
<charlie-tca> Did the live cd run ?
<Eeyore-Jr> same with the live cd, splash screen, no video
<charlie-tca> And did all the cd's pass the cd integrity check on the first screen?
<charlie-tca> Was this a new install or an upgrade?
<Eeyore-Jr> new install
<Eeyore-Jr> all the cd's pass
<Eeyore-Jr> in fact, switching to another tty shows the system is up and running, but no login screen for the gui
<charlie-tca> So you got the blinking dash, huh?
<Eeyore-Jr> no blinking dash
<Eeyore-Jr> i can get a login if i switch to F4 and login.  when i try to "startx" it tells me it's already started on display 0
<Eeyore-Jr> so X is starting, but no gdm
<charlie-tca> oh-oh. Did this card work with an earlier version of anything, or windows?
<Eeyore-Jr> windows
<Eeyore-Jr> windows xp pro
<charlie-tca> Sounds like it's missing the driver for your card. give me a minute to look something up...
<Eeyore-Jr> shouldn't it fallback to vesa or svga?
<charlie-tca> Won't always. You can try some switches with the live cd.
<charlie-tca> Things like noacpi or nolacpi
<Eeyore-Jr> can i try that upon boot through grub?
<Eeyore-Jr> on installed system?
<JannoTT> Kdevelop works fine on xubuntu?
<charlie-tca> Yes, hilite the entry, hit e for edit, take out "quiet" at the end and add in acpi=noacpi
<charlie-tca> JannoTT: apparently it is blurred fonts
<JannoTT> :8
<charlie-tca> Eeyore-Jr: what's you computer?
<Eeyore-Jr> well, that was interesting.  "acpi=noacpi" causes the system to reboot
<Eeyore-Jr> amd64, 3g, 2gmem
<Eeyore-Jr> let me get the board spec
<charlie-tca> Single monitor, vga or dvi
<Eeyore-Jr> either
<Eeyore-Jr> via direct or through a kvm
<Eeyore-Jr> widescreen
<Eeyore-Jr> ok, i think it's a asus lanparty SLI multi-gpu
<charlie-tca> Which one are you using? If both are connected, try disconnecting one
<Eeyore-Jr> i'm only using on
<Eeyore-Jr> er, one
<Eeyore-Jr> vga atm
<Eeyore-Jr> someone mentioned some keystroke the other day to cycle through resolutions, which i did and i did get a color, but no picture at that point
<Eeyore-Jr> kinda scribbly stuff
<Eeyore-Jr> but i've forgotten what the keystroke sequence was
<charlie-tca> can you go to /etc/X11 and look for xorg.vonf
<charlie-tca> xorg.conf
<Eeyore-Jr> xorg.conf is empty
<Eeyore-Jr> wasn't *untu doing something funny there? and picking up some other file?
<Eeyore-Jr> iirc
<charlie-tca> delete xorg.conf and restart to recovery mode. choose fix x
<charlie-tca> then restart
<charlie-tca> no, continue
<Odd-rationale> i think "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" will generate a new xorg.con file
<charlie-tca> not in 8.10, and it won't for me in 8.04, Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> hmm... i hate the new xorg in 8.04... :(
<charlie-tca> me too!
<charlie-tca> I had one card do this to me, but fix x worked on it
<Eeyore-Jr> ok, i've tried that.  it appears that there is a package "nvidia-glx-177" for my card i need.  ealier this morning i had this connected to the inet, after re-install with ubuntu-alternate-intrepid-rc, it won't access the network either
<charlie-tca> I thought you couldn't get any desktop?
<charlie-tca> If you're using DHCP, it should have networking enabled automatically in intrepid
<charlie-tca> Were there any install errors?
<Eeyore-Jr> no install errors, i'm using dhcp
<Eeyore-Jr> ifconfig shows 192.168.0.255
<Eeyore-Jr> which is wrong, as it does not appear to be getting an ip
<Eeyore-Jr> it had previously
<Eeyore-Jr> graphics wise, i get the splash screen, which completes, a blinking cursro, a flash, and then blank
<charlie-tca> You can set that to the correct IP manually. Network Manager should leave it alone until you
<charlie-tca> get to the desktop
<Eeyore-Jr> i gtg to lunch
<charlie-tca> okay
<charlie-tca> Eeyore-Jr: Could you add your issues to a bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules/+bug/267188
<charlie-tca> It's on the nvidia drivers not working right
<JannoTT> charlie-tca: If Kdevelop is blurred then what you use? :)
<charlie-tca> I don't
<JannoTT> ok
<charlie-tca> I just saw an earlier report on it on another channel
<charlie-tca> Maybe switching fonts in it would help, if you can
<charlie-tca> Or, turn on hinting - slight and sub-pixel hinting in User Interface
<bytor4232> Hm.  Interesting annoyance with avant-window-navigator.  When using it with xfwm's compositor turned on, when I click on an icon, it brings the window to the current desktop.  Any way to disable this feature somehow?
<TheSheep> bytor4232: no, that's a bug in awn that was "fixed" in xfce 4.6
<TheSheep> bytor4232: you could also patch your xfwm
<bytor4232> ic.
<bytor4232> I can wait.  No biggie.
<bytor4232> Heck, next week I might not even be using awn.
<djohngo> I'd like to recompile the kernel for an old, slow, low-memory machine.
<djohngo> Are there any Xubuntu specific HOWTOs, or with the ubuntu one suffice?
<djohngo> with = will
<vidd> djohngo, the ubuntu one should suffice
<shirish> hi all, python-exo showed up as an deprecated package in system-cleaner-gtk, this is a ubuntu-xubuntu box.
<djohngo> thanks
<shirish> I had written on the mailing list and they said something is broken on my system, if its true, I would like to know where and what.
<shirish> can anybody help me in finding out the same, thanx in advance.
<vidd> shirish, could you be slightly more specific?
<shirish> vidd: hi :)
<shirish> vidd: I ran system-cleaner-gtk that's the tool to get rid of cruft or obsoleted packages, or that's what it says
<shirish> vidd: when I ran it, it shows python-exo as the only deprecated/not-used package
<vidd> ok...
<shirish> vidd: I look up information for python-exo and it says it does stuff for session-management and all for xfce
<vidd> did you remove it?
<shirish> vidd: nope, not yet, its still there thankfully.
<shirish> vidd: I just wanna know whether its deprecated or not
<vidd> are you having an issue running your system?
<shirish> vidd: nope, its just its in the optional repository and I wanna keep my system as fresh and good as possible.
<shirish> apttude show python-exo and apt-cache show python-exo tells a bit about them.
<vidd> id let it be
<shirish> vidd: ok cool
<shirish> thank you for your help.
<S-i-A> hi every one
<knome> hello.
<S-i-A> the ubuntu-desktop is just meta pack, and i will remove & purge the gnome desktop?
<knome> ?!
<S-i-A> ihow can i remove ubuntu-desktop or gnome completly?
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<S-i-A> i know that knome thanx
<knome> so what do you want then, if not that?
<S-i-A> thanx no more :) i remove it yet
<knome> ..ok.
<S-i-A> and what is the xfce version with 8.10?
<knome> <4.6
<TheSheep> 4.4.3 I think
<knome> i don't know the exact version
<TheSheep> 4.4.2
<S-i-A> ok thanx
<S-i-A> what is new in 4.6? have network manager?
<S-i-A> and soulution for wireless user :)
<knome> hmm? you can use the gnome-network-manager already in 8.04
<S-i-A> :(
<Myrtti> ?
<S-i-A> is very nice if xfce have network-manager
<Myrtti> it does
<Myrtti> ... gnome-network-manager
<Myrtti> it's the name of the package
<Myrtti> since it uses gtk as does most of the other xfce apps
<knome> g-d-m is also at openbox \o/
<knome> i mean, g-n-m
<knome> duh. :)
<S-i-A> realy liked KDE but with kde4 wiiiii
<S-i-A> is absolute F***
<S-i-A> brb
<Eeyore-Jr> k, back to the video/network
<Eeyore-Jr> someone mentioned i could set the network manually.  i'm assuming they meant the hosts file
<S-i-A> hi again
<S-i-A> the xubuntu is complete installed but have a problem
<S-i-A> the keyboard layout change dont worked more
<DCPom> I need a 10 day uranium trade. Any offers?
<S-i-A> however is in xorg.conf correct and in setting manager>>keyboard to, how can i fix it?
<S-i-A> the xkbkeyboard is so
<S-i-A> http://paste.debian.net/19884/
<S-i-A> but if i change session to gnome can i use Alt+Shift to change layout currectly
<S-i-A> any idea?
<Blatz> Hello
<Blatz> I was wondering how to boot straight to the command line with xubuntu.
<Blatz> I don't need the graphic interface all the time, and some swap file is used right away after boot.
<Blatz> Also, it seems I am not able to use ssh until I am logged into the graphic interface.
<Blatz> I take it that is not normal?
<Blatz> Maybe something with the lan card driver?
<zoredache> you are right, not being able to ssh in until you are logged into the gui is not normal for a wired connection
<zoredache> if you want to disable the gui loading, you would disable GDM as a startup service
<zoredache> are you sure, that you just don't have a slow dhcp server?
<Blatz> zoredache, I don't know anymore...the connection has been acting up
<Blatz> anyway, I figured out my first question.  :)
<Blatz> now the connection attempt via ssh is refused.
<Blatz> Anything to do with me logging in to command like as root without loading the GUI?
<Blatz> Something with port 24?
<zoredache> can you ping anything?
<Blatz> I will try
<Blatz> ok, now I am able to access the machine via ssh when left at the GUI log in.
<Blatz> maybe its just slow as its a p3 with 256 RAM
<Blatz> 550MHz or some odd mhz
<Blatz> sweet, no swap used now, thats all I wanted.  Thanks.
<Blatz> bye zoredache
<perforate> hey all
<perforate> got a ?
<perforate> about remote desktop
<Meeso_OS> ask it ._.
<perforate> can I use it to retrieve files off other windows computers on my network
<perforate> or fix clients computers (windows)
<zoredache> maybe.  It is technically possible, but it is tricky to get going
<perforate> I noticed
<zoredache> you need to make sure the TS settings on the windows boxes allow for maping of client drives, and you will probably have to start rdestop from the cli with the options to enable local device access
<perforate> I have my windows computers recognizing my xubuntu computer but I can't see windows computers from Xubuntu computer
<zoredache> if you do a man rdesktop, you are looking for the -r option for a description onhow to do it
<zoredache> if you are talking about using windows file sharing you might want to setup fusesmb
<perforate> allright
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<perforate> thankyou much ...I can take it from here
#xubuntu 2008-10-24
<zerothis> I'm having trouble installing virtualbox. The build failed for the kernel module. and "No suitable module for running kernel found." The installer suggested I install the sources from my kernel, I literally have everything "2.6.24-21" installed under adept. I guess that doesn't include source? how do install 2.6.24-21 source? vbox-install.log <http://pastebin.com/d698a801b>
<zoredache> try a sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-source-2.6.24
<zoredache> or what you may really need is the headers... sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<zerothis> zoredache: thanks, attempting that now
<OilFurnace> ext3 sucks
<zoredache> oh?
<GasFurnace> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> GasFurnace, yes?
<GasFurnace> hi
<GasFurnace> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<GasFurnace> lol
<GasFurnace> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild or cody-somerville
<scopecreep> hehe
<scopecreep> normally id be asking an obscure question, but *gasp* everything is working perfectly. yay xubuntu
<cody-somerville> :D
<scopecreep> oh can anyone recommend some cool looking mono fonts for my x terminal
<cody-somerville> I enjoy monospace 12
<knome> i like monospace 9
<scopecreep> anyone know how to make the fonts in firefox look decent? everything else is fine but ffx
<scopecreep> im running ibex
<Eeyore-Jr> i need some help determining why my internet connection is not working
<Chickengeorge> 123 Party
 * Chickengeorge gives some Knockwurst
<cody-somerville> No.
<Chickengeorge> why?
<cody-somerville> Take it to #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<cody-somerville> We like to keep this channel for support
<Chickengeorge> i am new on linux and i choosed Xubuntu
<Chickengeorge> it is very good
<cody-somerville> \o/
<cody-somerville> w00t
<cody-somerville> :)
<Chickengeorge> i use it now since about 1 month and  its super
<Chickengeorge> i am new in irc too.. so excuse if i make mistakes
<Chickengeorge> can i ask about amarok here too? or just Xubuntu?
<Chickengeorge> hello`all 58 users sleeping?
<dsmith_> Responses to “NetBSD: An alternative to Xubuntu and Ubuntu Lite for machines with low specs.” yeah, recommend BSD then get a sh*t load complaints in the mailing lists when it doesn’t detect your hardware correctly. good one.
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> <-- not sleeping
<scopecreep> haha
<Chickengeorge> i am lucky with xubuntu since now...
<scopecreep> i spent 3 weeks kicking netbsd around my apartment
<scopecreep> it doesnt like laptops for some reason
<dsmith_> i only recommned *buntu's and linux mint distros now
<Chickengeorge> yeah... me too
<dsmith_> yes, I have used xubuntu in a office, I install on 4 old machines
<scopecreep> i actually ran gentoo for a while successfully, but thats as hardcore as ive ever gotten
<dsmith_> owner was like amazed that he could still use the machines
<Chickengeorge> i have xubuntu here on 1ghz 380RAM 40GIG HD 128mb GFX
<dsmith_> I told him to repalce all the power supplies, or buy spare at least and think about backing up the drives and eventually swapping those out as well
<dsmith_> and a few spare amchines
<dsmith_> *machines
<Chickengeorge> 25Euro Epray-PC and it likes xubuntu very much
<dsmith_> I sinallyed on P3 800's
<dsmith_> Installed
<Chickengeorge> thats nice too........
<dsmith_> I wish I had kept my P2 300
<dsmith_> like all the rest of the uninformed, I was told that there was nothing I could install on it
<dsmith_> so junk
<dsmith_> :(
<Chickengeorge> one of my friend wants to try it on a ibm-thinkpad 700mhz laptop but he has problems with screen-resolution bigger than 800X600 he told me
<dsmith_> I could still be using it to this day
<Chickengeorge> is it possible to have bigger resolutions on this machine?
<dsmith_> i dont know
<Chickengeorge> okay.... n.p
<Chickengeorge> do you know some informations about a amarok-script?
<dsmith_> hmmm?
<Chickengeorge> yeah
<scopecreep> how do i change my system to a static ip?  my interface isnt in /etc/network/interfaces
<xxploit> Hello, im using the 8.10 beta and when logging into the desktop the update manager pops up right in the front of the screen and checks for updates(autostarted). Ive disabled the autostart apps but yet it still comes up everytime anyone familar with stopping it from starting
<scopecreep> have you updated your system yet?  you might want to do that once to get caught up
<xxploit> yes everything is updated
<cody-somerville> xxploit, might be from your saved session
<xxploit> umm where does xfce save the sessions? and can I just delete the session file? Im pretty sure I choose to not save sessions but that does sound like it mite be whats up
<cody-somerville> I forget tbh
<cody-somerville> :P
<K_Dallas> Good evening guys! Q: In prior to 8.04 versions, I used to change my display in xorg.config but in 8.04 and 8.10 there is barely anything there. How do I manipulate video card's resolution, etc? Thanks
<omfgitsashark> hey can anybody help me install a theme
<omfgitsashark> anybody online right now
<omfgitsashark> hey anybody there
<vocal6> yes
<vocal6> we are all here, staring at your words
<Jimmy0815> rapunzell
 * Jimmy0815 Gives 500 Sausages to all here!!!
<Jimmy0815> hello?
<Jimmy0815> is here the chanel?
<Jimmy0815> wassn scheis
<cody-somerville> Jimmy0815, what do you need help with?
<Jimmy0815> hello... i was just bored but still experimenting with my xubunto.. so i came here to chat relaxed
<Jimmy0815> do you have any great hints and tricks for me? i am anwe Xubuntu
<cody-somerville> Try the compositor :)
<omfgitsashark> hey anybody therer
<omfgitsashark> i downloaded and unpacked a theme but when i try to drag and drop it into the theme folder it wont let me
<favro> use the .themes folder in your home dir
<omfgitsashark> where is that located
<omfgitsashark> i cant finid a home diriectory
<omfgitsashark> well themes in a home diirectory
<Odd-rationale> your home dir is /home/<your_username>
<Odd-rationale> also known as ~/
<omfgitsashark> im looking right now and i can see hidden filies
<omfgitsashark> and nothinng about theme
<favro> .themes is a hidden foder - ctrl+h when thunar is open
<favro> make the folder then
<omfgitsashark> name it .theme
<favro> yep
<omfgitsashark> ok
<omfgitsashark> cool
<omfgitsashark> and now it will show up
<omfgitsashark> it didnt show up on the themes list
<favro> got a link for the theme - where you got it from?
<owen1> in the middle of installing firefox i get this: "the swap file or partition that was found in uswsup's configuration file is not active" any idea?
<Maximilian1st> cody-somerville, Hi, the download link on ubuntu for the xubuntu rc is wrong "http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta"
<cody-somerville> Thats because that page is for the beta
<Maximilian1st> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/8.10/beta
<Maximilian1st> oh
<Maximilian1st> but I'm sure I clicked on the rc ad
<Maximilian1st> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/beta
<Maximilian1st> that is the link from the web site for the rc
<Maximilian1st> it definitely says "Can't wait? Download the release candidate now."...
<Maximilian1st> And the page for Ubuntu states "rc" http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.10/
<Maximilian1st> Anyway, have a good night.
<cody-somerville> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc
<cody-somerville> er
<cody-somerville> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/810rc
<Nonie> hello guys
<MHz128> hello world!
<ml> hello
<MHz128> How can I search apt-get repo's for what version of Flash they are serving?
<ml> apt-cache search flash
<MHz128> ml, awesome thanks! how can I search my system for the current flash version?
<Myrtti> apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<ml> it's better if go to abobe site and download the bew version
<ml> *new
<ml> works better for me than nonfree version
<MHz128> 10 4, so the repo version isn't always the latest?
<MHz128> should I download the deb or apt package?
<ml> one minute
<ml> apt-get install abode-flashplugin or the deb from abode your choice
<ml> the one in the repos is the latest
<MHz128> apt-get will get me the latest version 10?
<MHz128> ohhh ko
<MHz128> ok
<ml> yes
<MHz128> Is there any way to automatically update these packages? or update the entire system?
<ml> try apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<MHz128> cool
<ml> to list the install pkgs do a dpkg -l
<MHz128> hmm, apt-get : couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
<ml> that's oddd I see it here
<MHz128> do I need to add a new repo?
<Myrtti> flashplugin-nonfree should install it
<MHz128> I dont understand the nonfree aspect, does that mean Adobe?
<ml> Myrtti that's the old version 10 is much better
<MHz128> nonfree is 9.0 r124
<Myrtti> ml: it's totally dependant on *which* version of ubuntu you're running
<ml> that's justa a version
<ml> i'm xubuntu 8.04
<MHz128> Myrtti, how so? Im running hardy
<ml> but didn't install from the repos I intalled from abobe
<ml> the deb file
<MHz128> Ill try the deb
<ml> MHz128 but do a search first
<MHz128> too late
<ml> lol
<ml> ok, it's just I see i here adobe-flashplugin -Adobe  Flash Player plugin version 10
<MHz128> So confused, my system says its already installed
<MHz128> do I need to reboot?
<ml> it's wasn't in the repos when I instaaled it
<ml> no restart your browser
<ml> before version 10 the sound was horrible but with 10 it work's great for me now
<ml> :)
<MHz128> fcool
<ml> try a youtube
<MHz128> yup seems to work fine
<Myrtti> youtube is not the ideal flash benchmark
<ml> great :)
<Myrtti> since youtube works fine with swfdec too
<ml> anybody here try 8.10?
<ml> Myrtti what would be better?
<Myrtti> vimeo, ted.com etc
<ml> can you explain the difference?
<Myrtti> between swfdec and flashplugin-nonfree?
<ml> using ted.com etc over youtube?
<MHz128> thanks ml
<ml> np
<ml> enjoy
<ml> MHz128
<Ben_Cs> hello
<knome> lo
<Ben_Cs> i upgraded to xubuntu 8.10. When i login i have SMB network share, but then it disappears. please help
<Ben_Cs> should i stick to LTS, because it's more stable?
<zerothis> I installed virtualbox, it didn't work for me, I removed it. But now no soundcards are recognized on my system. I purged it, reinstalled alsa-base, rebooted and still no sound. #vbox set me here.
<ReAn> Curious, Can xubuntu run in console mode by default? I.e. boots to console, x only loaded when i manually start it?
<knome> ReAn, yes, you can remove gdm from autostart
<knome> ReAn, or just remove it completely if you don't want it
<ReAn> well basically i wanna set up a LAMP (Linux, Apache, MySQL, PHP) development server but i want the ability to load X if i need to
<ReAn> that's why im looking into xubuntu in the first place (lightweight Window Manager)
<knome> ReAn, well you could install ubuntu server edition
<TheSheep> or you can remove gmd and tsrat X with startxfce4
<knome> ReAn, and then just pull in x packages
<TheSheep> *gdm
<ReAn> knome: I've been told that has a larger footprint than xubuntu
<ReAn> since the server kernel isn't designed for desktop processing
<knome> ReAn, if you want maximum minimality, use the minimal cd and install whatever you need
<ReAn> xubuntu has a minimal CD?
<knome> it's the same for all *ubuntu
<knome> because the different flavors are basically just ubuntu with a different WM
<knome> /DE
<ReAn> http://hex1a4.net/xubuntu/mirror/releases/8.04.1/release/ <--- was unable to find it
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<knome> ReAn, as i said, there is no xubuntu (nor kubuntu or ubuntu) specific minimal
<ReAn> i see
<knome> ReAn, it is the same for everyone of them
<ReAn> but i can install xfse instead of gnome from the minimal cd?
<knome> sure.
<knome> minimal doesn't install anything you don't *definitely* need to run a system
<knome> eg. no x packages neither a desktop environment
<vidd> ReAn, if you so desired, you could also choose slim, which is a lighter DM then gdm
<knome> vidd, i actually have quite splitted experiences with slim. it's not really any faster on my laptop than gdm
<ReAn> then what's the point of the variants? xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.. if they're all exactly the same w/ different WM, i thought they were tuned for the WM as well
<knome> ReAn, with some settings packages, software etc... yes
<vidd> ReAn, the WM and the apps loaded with those WMs are different
<knome> ReAn, but the minimal cd doesn't install those either
<ReAn> really all i need is linux core, apache, mysql, php, x, some x-based text editor, and some minimal web-browser basically
<knome> ReAn, as i said, if you want maximum minimality/control over pckgs, use minimal cd.
 * vidd concurs
<ReAn> i can always install packages later w/ atp-get right?
 * vidd only installs with the mini.iso
<knome> ReAn, sure. that's the point of minimal
<vidd> yes
<knome> vidd, i've been going towards that too :) my laptop now has openbox with pypanel and no graphical login ;)
<Odd-rationale> i've gotten rid of pypanel on my openbox setup... :P
<knome> Odd-rationale, so what are you running then?
<Odd-rationale> knome: i've realized that i didn't really need one...
<knome> hehe ok
<knome> so how can you get a quick overview of the apps running?
<Odd-rationale> the openbox alt+tab is pretty good for me... ;)
<knome> omg
<Odd-rationale> also i've linked the client-menu to a keyboard shorcut
<knome> i suppose you don't run a lot of apps parallel?
<Odd-rationale> the client menu is usually the one you get when you middle click the desktop.
<knome> hmm
<Odd-rationale> well, i really only use two apps, firefox and terminator
<knome> didn't know that kind of stuff existed
<knome> interesting
<Odd-rationale> ocasionally gimp
<knome> yeah
<knome> this doesn't apply to my laptop, but on my desktop pc i have two displays
<knome> so i usually have 15+ windows open
<Odd-rationale> whoah. what do you do with all those?
<knome> just because there is space to open that extra thunar window.
<vinnl> I often have two or three Thunar windows, Bluefish, Firefox, Epiphany, Xchat, emesene a few windows and perhaps Pidging :)
<vinnl> *Pidgin
<knome> text editor, usually a few firefoxes (with multiple tabs inside of course), thunderbird, amarok, vmware (with it's own windows), notes plugin, a few terminals, a few thunar windows...
<Odd-rationale> vinnl: firefox AND epiphany? :?
<vinnl> Odd-rationale, yeah, Gmail crashes my Firefox :(
<knome> oh, sometimes ff+epiphany+midori
<vinnl> Of course, I also could have referred to
<vinnl> !find epiphany
<vinnl> :P
<ubottu> Found: epiphany, epiphany-data, epiphany-extension-gwget, epiphany-browser, epiphany-browser-data (and 4 others)
<knome> (testing websites)
<vinnl> !info epiphany
<ubottu> epiphany (source: epiphany): clone of Boulder Dash game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (hardy), package size 85 kB, installed size 300 kB
<vinnl> ^.^
<vinnl> And of course, sometimse Opera and IE and Midori as well to test websites :)
<knome> yus
<knome> and maybe dosbox running nhl'93
<Odd-rationale> i'm willing to use firefox even though it might be slower... nothing really competes with it... :P
<vinnl> Exactly
<Odd-rationale> i'm addicted to some extensions anyways... :D
<knome> i'm trying to get rid of firefox.
<knome> i'm so hardcore webdev i don't usually need the webdev extension either
<knome> or i'm too lazy to open it
<Odd-rationale> my top ff extensions are: adblock plus, foxmark, and vimperator
<vinnl> Ubiquity ftw :P
<Odd-rationale> i couldn't live without those extensions... :P
<vinnl> knome, don't you love the Outline feature? It's a real life-saver to me
<vinnl> And the delicious.com thingy is awesome as well
<knome> kind of yes, but usually i don't come into situations i had to use it
<zerothis> Odd-rationale: firefox 2 is faster. there's also several scaled down versions of ff
<zerothis> I installed virtualbox, it didn't work for me, I removed it. But now no soundcards are recognized on my system. I purged it, reinstalled alsa-base, rebooted and still no sound. #vbox set me here.
<bytor4232> So does anyone know how to patch xfwm4 so I can stop avant from moving the windows to the current desktop?
<C-O-B-O-L> Does Xubuntu have a launcher panel like GNOME?
<C-O-B-O-L> I was trying to add some icons to the launcher panel - but could not get them to appear. This is a very important function. Thanks in advance!
<bytor4232> C-O-B-O-L, its a little hard than with Gnome
<bytor4232> you have to add a launcher to he panel first
<bytor4232> Then open the properties, run appfinder, and drag the app you want in the launcher to the new launcher, click on the blank one, and delete it.
<bytor4232> Sounds confusing, but once you do it a few times, you'll get it.
<C-O-B-O-L> bytor4232, thanks for the reply. Doing that right now. Regards!
<bytor4232> C-O-B-O-L, Something I wish they would fix for sure.
<bytor4232> I'm struggling with another issue.  I don't want to run compiz, but I want to run avant-window-navigator
<bytor4232> Whatever I click on an icon thats on another desktop, it refoccuses the window to my current desktop, rather than switching to the other desk.
<zoredache> I haven't used avant, but how can you click an icon on a desktop you aren't on?
<vidd> zoredache, i think he has his task bar panel app set to display all applications on all desktops
<bytor4232> vidd, Correct.
<bytor4232> When I do this with a regular panel, I get switched to another desktop.
<vidd> by default, this setting will swap bring that desktop to focus if you click that task
<bytor4232> Correct.  But in avant, it brings the window to the current desktop.
<vidd> ewww
<bytor4232> In compiz, i switch desktops.
<bytor4232> I heard there was a patch to xfwm4, but so far google has not revealed the answer to me.
<Woo> What's the off topic channel called?
<zoredache> xubuntu-offtopic
<ReAn> ok, this is gonna sound stupid, so please don't hurt me
<ReAn> I've installed a basic minimal install of ubuntu from the 5mb disc
<ReAn> and i installed xorg & xdm
<ReAn> now im a complete noob @ linux, but where do i need to go from here to get a 'usable' X environment?
<ReAn> you know... like anything other than a x-enabled console
<favro> sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop will make it like xubuntu
<favro> and there are other window managers
<ReAn> <3
<favro> ReAn: oops sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop I meant
<mnemoc> hi, how can one permanently unblock the "ring" nm wants to unlock each time I log to connect to my wlan?
<ReAn> yea, i read typo fluently
<ReAn> :)
<ReAn> hrm
<ReAn> 1gb, not quite as 'minimal' as i wanted, but ill compromise
<ReAn> i just wish i could install more than one thing at a time
<ReAn> *shakes fist @ apt*
<ReAn> cuz i could be setting up and configuring my apache / mysql / php / svn atm
<favro> you can install lots at once - just keep adding options
<favro> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ReAn> well true
<ReAn> but
<ReAn> it's already going
<ReAn> i gotta wait till it's done
<favro> like sudo apt-get install thing1 thing2 thing3 etc
<ReAn> i know
<favro> k
<ReAn> but it's already going id want to download LAMP's components seperately so i could configure them while xubuntu-desktop downloads
<zoredache> the dpkg/apt system is not designed to allow multiple package managers to work concurrently...  It would be very difficult to do
<ReAn> i just wish it was multi-threaded or something
<zoredache> I don't think it could be done safely...  About cloest thing that you could probably do safely is have the -d (download only) option of apt-get not lock the files
<mnemoc> hi, how can one unlock permanently and for every account the "ring of keys" nm-applet asks to unlock?
<Wind67> ++
<ReAn> ok
<ReAn> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop completed
<ReAn> how do i run it? 'startx' ?
<favro> that should work - or install gdm for graphical login
<ReAn> i have xdm
<ReAn> not gdm
<favro> sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start   will fire that up
<ReAn> awesome, i just rebooted
<ReAn> it worked
<favro> happy xubuntuing then :)
<ReAn> <3
<ReAn> now to remember how to change the resolution
<ReAn> fuck, that was easy
<favro> I use xrandr -s 1400x900
<ReAn> <3 xubuntu
<favro> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ReAn> sorry
<favro> np :)
<ReAn> i work around hicks a lot
<ReAn> :/
<favro> hehe
<ReAn> i work for a cement company
<ReAn> doing all thier comp stuff
<ReAn> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vidd> Woo, hey...sorry for the sudden drop earlier....i got let out of work early and only had 5 minutes to get to the bus
<vidd> now im home and locked out of the house =\
<vinnl> vidd, you asked me to check whether Synaptic's quick search is still there, right?
<vinnl> 0.o
<vidd> no...i think tat was knome
<vinnl> Oh OK
<vinnl> i.e. the person interested in working on the documentation?
<vidd> i was interested in possibly doing documentation...but i dont really do muc graphical stuff
<vinnl> Oh OK
<vidd> all te grapical stuff i do is not part of te default install
<ReAn> is there a gui-based package manager for xubuntu? the default install installed a LOT of pointless things, id rather scrape out a bunch of the useless stuff like games, etc...
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: synaptics?
<ReAn> do i have to find thier package names and axe them w/ apt?
<ReAn> <3
<vidd> ReAn, you can use the add-remove programs app too
<ReAn> gui frontend for apt?
<vinnl> Synaptic, gnome-app-install (aka Add/Remove...)
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: or you can do the other way around, start with a commnad line install and add what you want...
<vinnl> You can even install packagekit to do it :P
<vinnl> Or Smart Package Manager as well I believe
<ReAn> Odd-rationale: i did start with a minimal install, but installed xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> the package name for the games is gnome-games
<ReAn> so it just installed ~1.1gb of stuff, i wanna trim down the crap i dont want
<ReAn> like gnome-games
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: yeah, xubuntu-desktop does pull in a lot of deps...
<favro> you should have synaptic package manager in your menu then
<ReAn> Odd-rationale: i woulda prefered to build it up one pkg @ a time, but frankly im not that good w/ linux
<ReAn> i was presented with a x-desktop and a x-style console
<ReAn> so i copped out w/ the bulk package
<ReAn> i really only need a text editor & a web-browser
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: it is not that difficult... once you are familiar with the command line...
<ReAn> well i couldn't find anything online and people here told me to apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<ReAn> memory isn't really the issue, hdd space is
<ReAn> and general use
<ReAn> dont need much
<ReAn> since it's a VM on my laptop
<ReAn> but ill check the link out, thanks
<Odd-rationale> ReAn: no, that links shows how to build from ground up...
<ReAn> awesome
<ReAn> thanks
<ReAn> just a misleading title :p
<Odd-rationale> useful for lowend support, but can be used for any system really...\
<Odd-rationale> if you don't want the whole xfce stuff, you can even go with fluxbox or openbox, the guide convers those as well...
<Odd-rationale> it would be a good idea to be familiar with nano or vim though...
#xubuntu 2008-10-25
<KillerOrca> did anyone who updated over the network have their xubuntu install become a ubuntu one?
<favro> that doesn't sound good - at login is there an option to use a xfce session?
<KillerOrca> yeah, but it didn't do anything when I tried it once
<KillerOrca> yeah, but it didn't do anything when I tried it once
<favro> so you tried it twice?
<KillerOrca> sorry if double not sure on the channel
<KillerOrca> no, when I did the restart I updated agian, logged out and selected it, but it defaulted to gnome
<KillerOrca> all my settings seem to be the same from what I can tell
<favro> try in a terminal   dpkg -l | grep xubuntu-desktop
<KillerOrca> it gives back this: ii  xubuntu-desktop                            2.66                                                 Xubuntu desktop system
<favro> so it wasn't removed then - that's a start
<KillerOrca> I had it set to autologin into xfce before the update, and it still auto-logs-in so maybe that is part of it
<favro> yep that could be it - you can change that from gnome
<KillerOrca> I still want to auto-login though, andd where do I change that?
<favro> I haven't used gnome in ages - somewhere like system login manager but that's a wild guess
<KillerOrca> I'll look into that, thx
<KillerOrca> also do you have any experience with dd-wrt routers?
<favro> nope - I don't sorry
<KillerOrca> have you ever used ushare, or know how to add programs to start-up?
<favro> in xfce it is applications-settings-settings manager - startup
<KillerOrca> k thanks, going to try some stuff now
<nonie> hello guys, i am having problems with my firefox on my xubuntu 8.04
<nonie> when i play youtube files, video motion is very slow.
<nonie> any suggestions
<nonie> when i run it with windows explorer from a standard windows xp machine, video is running fine.
<nonie> is there anything to tweak with firefox
<favro> is it buffering alot?
<nonie> its like its in slow motion
<nonie> strange my ram is 1gig
<nonie> and running with p4 running xp before.
<favro> it might be the app you use to view shockwave flash - which did you install?
<nonie> hold on
<favro> !gnash
<ubottu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<nonie> is it in the synaptics
<nonie> i just installed the flash player under the synaptic
<favro> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<nonie> found it i will install it now
<nonie> still slow.... any mor suggestions?
<nonie> the display is adobe flash 9, does the 8.04 already uses adobe flash 9 plugin
<favro> I think flash is proprietry - so no - there is a flash 10
<favro> but it seems the issue is with something else as flash9 should work ok
<favro> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<nonie> ok tnx 4 the tip
<favro> slow vid makes me think the cpu or mem is maxed out
<nonie> btw where can i find the xubuntu 8.04 repositories because from this was online upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<nonie> it seems the source repositories for 8.04 was not included
<favro> in /etc/apt/sources.list change gutsy to hardy on all uncommented lines
<nonie> ok
<nonie> tnx a lot
<XFCEntral> nonie: ive got something you can try, for your youtube/flash problem
<nonie> please i needed that
<XFCEntral> do you have a youtube video up right now? if not, go to one in your browser
<nonie> ok, then.
<nonie> wats next
<XFCEntral> right click the video area
<XFCEntral> choose "Settings"
<nonie> ok
<XFCEntral> when you see it, uncheck the box that should say "Hardware Acceleration"
<XFCEntral> try playing the video again
<nonie> tried it still having the same problem.
<XFCEntral> :/ ive read that made a difference for some with flash/youtube difficulties.
<XFCEntral> had to try!
<nonie> there has to be something else bugging my system.
<nonie> strange...
<XFCEntral> sorry i couldnt help :/
<nonie> no problem... we tried anyways./
<favro> still think it is h/ware - wrong xorg maybe
<nonie> this is the one i am watching http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4a1z7NLnNk
<XFCEntral> thanks--it plays smooth in firefox for me
<nonie> ill keep on trying
<favro> seems ok here - what are your cpu/mem stats while trying to watch?
<nonie> tnx a lot guys be back later to test again.
<XFCEntral> favro: mine is hovering between 80-100%
<favro> mine was <10
<XFCEntral> i often have that problem with my CPU maxing out with Flash, and can close my browser but the problem persists. only when i kill "npviewer.bin" does it go back down to 10-20%
<favro> ahh I pause it to make sure it is buffered with enough vid before playing
<favro> only takes 5 or so secs
<XFCEntral> the whole video has loaded already hmm
<XFCEntral> playback still puts me at ~100%
<nonie> im back guys
<nonie> it maybe just my pc acting up , ill just check it again sometime
<nonie> does the ubuntu 8.04 has wubi installer and has anyone tried wubi in a vista laptop?
<nonie> i mean the live cd of ubuntu 8.04
<favro> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nonie> tnx
<favro> I didn't know what was in the link...
<wormsxulla_> hello. is there a way to force an application window to open at a given size?
<zoredache> wormsxulla_: you could use devilspie
<wormsxulla_> that's in synaptic?
 * wormsxulla_ looks
<wormsxulla_> yes, i found it. thanks, zoredache
<wormsxulla_> i feel such a n00b. it got installed, but i'm not finding it in any Applications menu
<TheSheep> wormsxulla_: there is a description here: http://burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie
<TheSheep> and a link to tutorial
<wormsxulla_> i found the readme too, thank you
<mnemoc> hi, any idea why I have lost (on every machine) the switch-user, suspend and hibernate icons on xubuntu+2 on yesterday's update?
<nikolam> Hi
<nikolam> I have problems with Writing files to Ubuntu-formated UDF CDRW
<nikolam> I saved files to the disk but after re-inserting it, it cannot be mounted
<nikolam> and to see data on disk
<nikolam> space is allocated but data could not re read from cdrw
<TheSheep> UDF? is that some apple thingy?
<nikolam> UDF file system. Read-write packet writing for optical media
<nikolam> I can write to it. But after re-mount, is cannot be read from disk
<nikolam> also it cannot be ejected after umounting of udf cdrw
<nikolam> i must use eject command to eject disk
<mrbichel> Hello, I mannaged to get my macbook pro to type special chars as (at) and dollar etc. however on xubuntu I can't find the place to configure a key to enable those.
<mrbichel> under keyboard there is the hotkeys menu but that seems to be for applications only.
<mrbichel> have anyone tried this, and can you guide me in the right direction?
<TheSheep> you can usually type @ by pressing and holding down the shift key (sometimes also marked as a wide up-arrow) and then pressing 2
<TheSheep> at least with the us keyboard layout
<mrbichel> nope that is " on my keyboard
<mrbichel> I have all the secondary functions with shift: !"#¤%&/()=? ...
<TheSheep> what layout is that?
<mrbichel> but I miss the tertiary functions, (at) is terdiary
<mrbichel> MAC DK
 * TheSheep has no ideas about dutch keyboards
<mrbichel> Danish that is - but it should be similar to most others except for a few extra chars æ ø å but they are primary and located along with the rest of the A - Z letters.
<TheSheep> I use right alt key (labelled Alt Gr) to get the polish letters like ąęść etc.
<TheSheep> no idea how that key is labelled on macbook
<TheSheep> probably apple
<mrbichel> yeah and it's the Alt Gr kind of key im missing - on macbook it's the apple key (has an apple on it) - right now it does nothing but I want it to handle the tertiary functions
<TheSheep> mrbichel: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and setting your keyboard there
<mrbichel> on ubuntu gnome there was a function to assign a key to tertiary functions - but I can't find the same kind of setting now
<mrbichel> will that reset a bunch of other settings too?
<TheSheep> if you don't change them, then it shouldn't
<TheSheep> I mean the defaults are set to the current settings
<mrbichel> TheSheep: I tried that, but didn't change anything.
<TheSheep> :/
<mrbichel> do you have any idea of a good place to search?
<TheSheep> google, forums, maybe bugs
<mrbichel> yeah, thanks for your effort!
<nikolam> i have few things
<nikolam> i finaly made udf disk out of cdrw
<nikolam> mounted it using this way: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=129093
<nikolam> so 1. How do I make that files that are written on udfcdrw can be also writable for other users?
<nikolam> every file i write to udf disc is by default read-only to other users, no matter what i set with chmod on mounted volume
<nikolam> 2. How do i desable making of .Trash* directory when deleting files on udf cdrw?
<nikolam> and 3. Why a hack files are not written to udf cdrw when i copy/paste files?
<knome> 2. shift+del
<nikolam> It seems like they are written but after remounting udf cdrw, they are gone!
<nikolam> but it seems that they occupy free space!
<nikolam> ok, now, .Trash-1001 dir is fone by itself
<nikolam> and the files "written"
<nikolam> does anyone in the World is trying to use Udf under linux for cdrw and dvd+rw....
<nikolam> now when i do sudo ls -la /media/cdrom1 i get ??????????  ? ?    ?         ?                ? .Trash-1001
<nikolam> listed
<nikolam> ...
<knome> nikolam, maybe ask vidd :P
<nikolam> vihm, who is vidd?
<knome> vidd = vidd
<nikolam> hi vidd
<nikolam> what is going on with udf on Ubuntu?
<squirrelpimp> hi
<nikolam> hi
<squirrelpimp> i'd like to have a hook for my bash-shell which is executed whenever i enter a directory
<squirrelpimp> so that i can have .info files in my directories with notes-to-self and have them displayed whenever i enter the directory
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: try installing devtodo
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: and reading its help
<squirrelpimp> TheSheep: thx...
<squirrelpimp> i might even have heard that name before
<squirrelpimp> won't that affect scripts that use cd?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: that's why it's not trivial
<squirrelpimp> what do you mean? i could install it or not
<squirrelpimp> :)
<TheSheep> just installing it won't do anything to cd
<TheSheep> you must read its documentation for a description how to do it
<squirrelpimp> yes, i read that... and it describes what i came up with my self: replace cd with a custom function/alias. However then each script will see that new cd-command, right?
<squirrelpimp> or is there more docs available than on its website?
<TheSheep> squirrelpimp: there is a way to check in the script whether it's invoked from another script or terminal, if I remember correctly
<TheSheep> besides, scripts houldn't use cd :)
<squirrelpimp> yes, that of course, but you never know
<squirrelpimp> :)
<squirrelpimp> thanks, i'll have a look at it
<nikolam> Hey, did you know that Linux supposed to be named "Freax" :) http://linux-bangalore.org/blug/articles/bday.php
<tiberius0101> Hi - how to remove the progress bar including xubuntu logo, which comes before the login screen
<tiberius0101> I want to replace both with a solid black screen
<nikolam> tiberius: use gdmsetup
<nikolam> tiberius0101, gdmsetup
<nikolam> (login window) in setting
<nikolam> hmm. or not
<tiberius0101> nikoalm: I will check that...cheers
<nikolam> tiberius0101, use startup manager
<nikolam> package xubuntu-artwork-usplash is one that includes that picture
<vidd> tiberius0101, sudo update-settings --config usplash-artwork.so
<nikolam> tiberius0101, search in synaptic for usplash
<vidd> tiberius0101, then sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-[your kernel image version number]
<vidd> you will, of course need to add your blank image to /usr/lib/usplash
<vidd> =]
<vidd> you might also try simply deleteing or removing the files in that folder
<tiberius0101> thanks...I will check that - so long, cheers
<nikolam> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<vidd> herm....dapper....
<vidd> and edgy....
<vidd> kinda outdated....
<nikolam> yes.. yes..
<nikolam> anyway, i wanted to see in what format is that .so file
<spasticteapot> Does anyone here know how to adjust brightness and contrast in VLC media player?
<spasticteapot> I go to I go settings-> video -> filter adjust, but nothing happens.
<TheSheep> I think you need to enable the filter
<spasticteapot> Oh.
<spasticteapot> I did.
<lintel> I just installed XU intrepid and the NetworkManager disappeared from the panel. Any ideas how to get it back?
<vinnl> lintel, press Alt+F2 and run "nm-applet"
<lintel> vinnl, nothing
<vinnl> lintel, OK, how about ""killall nm-applet && nm-applet"
<TheSheep> how about trying it in terminal and looking at the error message?
<vinnl> Or that ^.^
<mnemoc> *G*
<vidd> anyone know a *simple* way to set up thundaerbird to read /var/mail?
<lintel> ** (nm-applet:5802): WARNING **: No connections defined <= but I can't see it!!!
<TheSheep> lintel: did you remove the system notification area from your panel?
<lintel> TheSheep, nope
<TheSheep> lintel: if so, then right-click on the panel, select "add item" and then add it back
<lintel> Pidgin is still alive here
<TheSheep> I see
<vidd> lintel, please pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<lintel> auto lo * iface lo inet loopback * auto eth0 * iface eth0 inet dhcp
<vidd> and can you ping your gateway?
<lintel> vidd, I am connected via eth0
<lintel> vidd, just no gui
<vidd> so when you typed "ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx" you get replies?
<vidd> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx would be the ip address of your gateway
<lintel> vidd, no reaction in terminal
<vidd> ok....so you are NOT connected via eth0
<lintel> vidd, how would I chat here?
<vidd> [ctrl]+[c] to cancel it....
<vidd> if you cant ping your gateway, the IDK
<vidd> please pastebin the output of "ifconfig"
<vidd> and PLEASE use pastebin
<lintel> vidd, sorry, but I have to leave, my wife wants my attention now ;) its SAT nite here -- thanks 4 now!
<vidd> sweet....i figured out how to *easily* set up thunderbird to read /var/mail
<vinnl> Add it to the wiki ;-)
<vidd> IDK how
<vidd> and i dont think i have rights
<vinnl> Go to wiki.ubuntu.com, use your Launchpad account to log in, and browse to a page
<vinnl> Then you can create the new page if it doesn't exist yet
<awsoonn> hi all, how can I start a vnc server?
<Odd-rationale> !vcn | awsoonn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcn
<zoredache> !x11vnc
<Odd-rationale> !vnc | awsoonn
<ubottu> awsoonn: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x11vnc
<awsoonn> thanks Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> np
<awsoonn> in xubuntu, is there a way to scale everything on the screen?? Everything is pretty big, I woudl like to scalle everything by .75
<zoredache> are you at the largest screen resolution that your display/graphics adapter supports?
<zoredache> change that if you can
<awsoonn> well, I would like to say that I am, but I don't know that for 100%
<awsoonn> it's a 'new' machine that I just poped xubuntu on.
<Odd-rationale> awsoonn: pastebin the output of xrandr
<awsoonn> ohh, that's a nice program...
<awsoonn> http://pastebin.com/m38cb9828
<awsoonn> so, apparently I am not.
<Odd-rationale> ok try: xrandr -s 1600x1200
<awsoonn> that is interesting
<awsoonn> :)
<awsoonn> I wish you could see what I see, I'm most certianly runnign at that resolution now.
<Odd-rationale> awsoonn: does it seem like the resolution is too big for your monitor?
<awsoonn> I have most of my screen in the upper left portion of the monitor, and black all round it. the botom and right sides are cut off a bit.
<awsoonn> th emonitor is taking it like a camp however. no problems there I think. and I can more my mouse in the black areas ok
<awsoonn> probalby a restart of X will take care of it, but that's not an option atm :/
<Odd-rationale> awsoonn: try playing with differnt values...
<Odd-rationale> like 1280x1024
<awsoonn> ^ thats what I am at right now, but I think it will be fine after I can reboot in 8 hours or so
<awsoonn> :)
<vidd> Odd-rationale, awsoonn  1600x1200 is not a sopported option....try 1600x1024
<vidd> methinks you want to use one of the options listed by xrandr's output
<vidd> any better?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: you could right, it says my maximum is 1400x1200. but i can only get 1400x1050
<awsoonn> vidd: I caught that one, resolution is fine, it's as if the window manager's virtural desktop is not scalling up automaticly with X's resolution
<awsoonn> I don't know if those are the right terms, but that's how it feels
<awsoonn> bug to be looked into later. *nods* work.
<awsoonn> haha, one of my project teamates walked in saw 5 terminal windows open on xubuntu and was thurally impressed. Feels good. :)
 * awsoonn does real work now, afk
<Baseline> does anyone know of any documentation that shows typical RAM usage of Xubuntu, and (since it's machine specific for the most part) compares it with Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and maybe even XP?
<vidd> Baseline, RAM usage isnt machine specific....
<vidd> its program-centric
<vidd> if you open the system monitor, it should show you RAM usage
<Baseline> hi vidd, i agree, however some machines will have diff hw (this bluetooth etc) which will invoke and run diff programs which will in turn increase the RAM consumption - yes, that can be turned off, but i guess my question was - for the ones that do not have time to run this test to figure out if Xubuntu would be benefitial move for their 256MB laptop (as an example) - is if anyone from the...
<Baseline> ...xubuntu marketing has run all 4 OSes on the same machine in quadruple-boot env and figured out the basic numbers for the OS only, Firefox only, FF+OO runing with 5 documents, and just some basic test to "sell" xubuntu vs the other ones and even compare against DSL for example... would be a selling point on the xubuntu.com home page, no?
<vidd> my 256MB ram laptop wont boot KDE, gnome is extremely sluggish, and i wont make my machines virus magnets
<TheSheep> Baseline: xubuntu would not come out very good I'm afraid, it's not its goal either
<Baseline> thanks, vidd, and thesheep... i like real numbers, and i was wondering if anyone has done it, which is not a problem, since i will do it myself and see if marketing team can use it... btw, what is the goal?
<vidd> ....where is that mission statement document that cody-somerville wrote....
<cody-somerville> vidd, on the wiki
<vidd> Baseline, look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<vidd> it tells you the goal for xubuntu
<Baseline> " with a particular focus on low memory footprint. ", no it's NOT? huh?
<vidd> "with a focus" does not mean "with as low a footprint as possible"
<vidd> for example, for ease of use, xubuntu uses gdm as the desktop manager rather then slim
<vidd> gdm has a higher memory footprint then slim, but slim is a lot less "intuitive" to configure
<vidd> no pre-build GUI interface for configuration, PATH modifications needed, etc
<vidd> and that is just one example
<Baseline> i agree vidd, but show me the money!!!
<vidd> its an all-volunteer program....there is no money!
<vidd> =]
<Baseline> hard numbers, charts, i love charts...
<vidd> well....you make some charts, and submit it....they might even get posted to the site (i can make no guarentees)
<vidd> just dont be surprised if there is some disclaimer attached!
<Baseline> esp the one where xubuntu running FF3 beats Xp running IE8 by twice as less RAM, while being waaaaay faster with JavaScript...
<Baseline> twice as less=half as much
<vidd> ok...is that boast in print somewhere?
<Baseline> no, but one can get that impression when there are no hard numbers anywhere years into this project....
<vidd> ....years....
<vidd> xubuntu has been "official" for just over 2 years
<Baseline> vidd, surprisingly factual now aren't we?
<vidd> ive always been factual
<Baseline> then where are the numbers, fact, usages...
<vidd> but i dont put much value on "hard numbers"
<vidd> you almost never notice the tiny print that says "results not typical, individual results may vary"
<vidd> and they always do
<Baseline> i know but you need at least one test to make the claim(s) ur making, no?
<Baseline> best effort kind a thing
<vidd> what claims?
<vidd> so far as i know, we havent made any claims
<vidd> but....much as i would like to continue this....
<Baseline> thanks man
<vidd> im done working, and i have to catch the last bus home
<vidd> if your still on, ill see ya in about 2 hours
<vidd> =]
<Baseline> no i gotta go install everything to make the charts
<cody-somerville> Baseline, I'm eager to read your report.
<vidd> look forward to seeing them!
<nikolam> vidd have a pleasant rest
<vidd> nikolam, ty...u2
<nikolam> Baseline, Make shure you inform us somehow about results!
<nikolam> vidd :)
#xubuntu 2008-10-26
<bucket529> awsoonn: Did you ever get an answer to your VNC question?
<pibmd> i installed kde by doing aptget install kde, but its a 3.* version, how can i get the latest 4.* ?
<favro> maybe ask in #kubuntu or #kubuntu-kde4
<favro> I'd recommend /j #kubuntu-kde4
<the-erm> I noticed an RC is out, is it fairly stable?
<the-erm> Can you upgrade to the RC with synaptic?
<crimsun> yes, and yes.
<the-erm> found it .. update-manager -d is all I need to run
<the-erm> anyone here run apt-cacher-ng
<the-erm> I seem to be having problems running that command.
<the-erm> I moved the 02proxy file out of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ folder to fix it, but I'd like to save bandwidth ...
<the-erm> so if I download it now, it won't need to be downloaded later.
<the-erm> I guess I should google ..
<favro> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<the-erm> favro: I'm using apt-catcher-ng :)
<the-erm> Which means it's a proxy.
<favro> fair enough :)
<linuxxubunut> Hello I have been reading a guide on how to make xubuntu look like a mac and how do you install themes? I have it in my /usr/share/themes directory and it doesn't show up on user interfaces
<favro> I put themes in my .themes folder - try logout/in and see if it updates
<linuxxubunut> in your user directory (there is no .themes directory, Yes Hidden folder off). I also tried log off log on. Thanks for the suggestion though. :)
<favro> I had to make that folder :)
<favro> just saves using sudo
<linuxxubunut> Did that too. Didn't work. :)
<favro> did you unpack the theme?
<the-erm> yippie works.
<the-erm> I'm getting the newest version.
<favro> well done the-erm :)
<linuxxubunut> I'll re-try that because it was a tar.gz inside a tar.gz. BRB.
<favro> k
<linuxxubunut> It works Thank You. :)
<favro> glad it turned out ok :)
<spasticteapot> I have a very strange problem.
<spasticteapot> I can play video, but only in black and white!
<MHz128> help!
<MHz128> I accidentally removed my entire /usr/share/icons by accident
<MHz128> I meant to remove specific theme, instead I pressed enter before I finished the line!
<MHz128> :P
<favro> you'll have to make that dir again and reinstall icons - I use .icons in my home folder to save that sort of hassle
<favro> !icons
<ubottu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<favro> bahh
<MHz128> favro, how do I reinstall icons?
<favro> apt-cache search icons   to find out what you can install
<MHz128> oh i c
<favro> the human icons are the default afaik
<MHz128> what is the difference between /usr/share/icons and .icons?
<favro> if you remove .icons things still work :)
<favro> it just saves using sudo
<MHz128> what does the period mean?
<favro> a dot file(e.g. .icons) is a hidden file
<favro> ctrl+h in thunar to see them
<MHz128> apparently there is an unrm
<MHz128> i dont know if that works ;P
<favro> never heard of it ...
<favro> afaik when you rm the os writes o's over the space
<MHz128> is there a safer way to delete files?
<MHz128> move them to trash i guess...
<favro> yep
<favro> so in terminal   sudo mkdir /usr/share/icons   then   apt-cache search icons   and take your pick - make sure human is one of them
<favro> then   sudo apt-get install 'your icons'
<MHz128> ok.... human is the system theme?
<favro> it is mostly the default
<MHz128> i installed both gnome and human
<MHz128> should i restart
<MHz128> oh ya! after searching apt-cache, how can I search the output for words or numbers?
<MHz128> instead of reading each entry listed
<favro> a logout might be all that is needed - I've never removed all the icons
<MHz128> :P hehe
<favro> apt-cache search icon | grep human
<favro> or whatever
<favro> grep means find lines with the following word in them
<MHz128> coool!
<MHz128> ill be back thanks favro
<favro> np :)
<MHz128> damn
<favro> no go?
<MHz128> :(
<favro> in terminal   ls /usr/share/icons
<MHz128> hydroxygen
<MHz128> i had that theme handy, so i installed it
<MHz128> but it doesnt have all the default ones
 * MHz128 brb
<favro> not alot of them do - that is where the default comes in
<MHz128> favro, after installing human and xfce default icon themes there are no extra files in /usr/share/icons/
<MHz128> howcome?
<favro> I don't know
<favro> open thunar and see how it looks
<MHz128> ohhh i have to reinstall in synaptic?
<favro> in synaptic or with apt-get - they are the same
<MHz128> synaptic shows packages installed, but there are no corresponding files
<favro> did you make the dir with the right name? /usr/share/icons?
<favro> not icon
<MHz128> yup
<favro> k
<MHz128> when i used apt-get install, nothing was downloaded...
<MHz128> when I used synaptic it re downloaded the icon package and installed it
<MHz128> weird
<favro> yeh that is...
<favro> so are they there now?
<MHz128> they are there now...
<MHz128> how many more days 'till 8.1? im gonna re install anyways... hehe
<favro> if you use   gksu thunar   in a terminal it will let you access the system files with admin rights so you can see what you are working on
<favro> !ibex
<ubottu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 30th, 2008 - WARNING: lots of broken software between now and October 30th! - Use #ubuntu+1 for support, NOT #ubuntu
<favro> so 4 days left
<MHz128> cool
<favro> the servers will be getting a hammering then withh everyone upgrading :)
<MHz128> no kidding!
<MHz128> hehe im sure they can handle it?
<favro> happens every 6 months
<favro> only for a few days or so
<MHz128> neat
<MHz128> When reinstalling from scratch, is it possible to leave nonsystem files on the HD without having them be formatted?
<favro> the install formats the system partition
<favro> I have a /home partition that I always keep and store files there during a reinstall
<TheSheep> separate /home is generally a very good idea
<MHz128> favro,  will you do a small favor for me?
<MHz128> can you pastebin the contentes of your /usr/share/icons for me
<favro> depends what it is :)
<MHz128> hehe
<favro> sure
<favro> crystalsvg  default.kde  hicolor  xchat_mini.xpm - the first three are dirs
<favro> my system isn't default xubuntu
<MHz128> hm, where did you say the .icons was?
<MHz128> oh
<favro> .icons is hidden in your home dir
<MHz128> nope dont have that for some reason
<favafro> and what happened?
<favafro> favro ^
<the-erm> Well so far, so good ... new install seems to be working
<Circs> Evenin
<favro> it certainly is :)
<Circs> I'm poking around a bit and was wondering how well the HP2133 mini-note is supported by Xubuntu (I am kind of lost as to how to figure it out.)
<favro> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Circs> Oh thanks, sorry I'm kind of new to all this
<favro> that's fine :)
<Circs> Ahh looks like it has some issues the wizards haven't fixed yet. Guess I'm unwillingly stuck with suse.
<favro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP2133 - seen this?
<Circs> Yeah, that's what i found my way to.
<Circs> I just ctrl f'd 2133 and that came up
<Circs> To a newb like me the current issues section looks really scary
<favro> well it is a mac product isn't it?
<Circs> Hewlett Packard
<favro> fair enough
<Circs> Yeah I'm poking around with it and people are saying that Xubuntu beats suse down on the little beast and I'd like to have the performance, being as I cheaped out and got the 1.0ghz model with the 4gb ssd
<favro> from the wiki it is doable but prob not as a first intro into linux
<Circs> Well it's not my first, but honestly I've been shell shocked by linux on HP laptops before. I can make a desktop work with a little help sometimes but laptops I'm real iffy, all that proprietary hardware...
<Circs> Shouldn't it be possible to see what they did to make Suse happy on there and port it over?
<favro> the wiki gives the hardware to sort out and suse uses the same kernels,modules etc
<Circs> Well, some day I'll be able to work magic like the guys who port linux to everything, but I'm not there yet.
<favro> I was just reading the wiki and a usb cd drive would make it simpler
<Circs> Well thanks for your help, I think I'll give it a try after I image the drive so i can undo whatever mess i make.
<favro> hehe :)
<Circs> I've found that you become much more brave when you have an image of your drive laying around.
<nikolam> i have a package that states it is : Not Authenticated
<nikolam> It seems strange, since package is from archive.ubuntu.com/main
<favro> I get them sometimes but just ignore them
<favro> there might be an official way to deal with it tho
<favro> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<nikolam> I am not shure about ignoring. Packages on official repository Should be authenticated.
<favro> if the server is busy you might have missed the key - try the d/load again
<ushills> I have a problem installing xubuntu onto an old PIII, the OS installs however I cannot ever get it to boot.  Worked fine with 7.04 but 8.04 is no go.
<nikolam> favro, there is apt-key update command but with no effect
<ushills> I have a problem installing xubuntu onto an old PIII, the OS installs however I cannot ever get it to boot.  Worked fine with 7.04 but 8.04 is no go.
<nikolam> ushills, we heard you first time
<nonie> have anybody tried the new xubuntu 8.10? why is it non lts version?
<ushills> sorry disconnected
<nikolam> ush do you get gnome menu?
<ushills> no doesnt eveen start boot sequence
<nikolam> nonie, 8.10 talk is on #ubuntu+1 , non lts is everything but lts
<nikolam> ushills, did you install grub in MBR of disk or on partition
<nonie> oops. sorry about that, bb later tnx.
<favro> lts comes out every 18months - 8.04 was the latest
<ushills> Installed on MBR, grub doesnt start
<nikolam> older computers sometimes requires /boot partition to be on the begining of the disk. But if it worked for 7.04 it must work fot 8.04
<nonie> kewl tnx favro
<nikolam> is your boot sequence in BIOS right?
<nikolam> does it boots from cd?
<ushills> Did something in grub chnage in 8.04, only OS i can install is puppy, MINT, Xubuntu, Ubuntu and derivatives install but not boot
<favro> ushills: put the live cd in and boot - we'll use that to sort out grub
<nikolam> do you use alternate cd or desktop cd?
<ushills> PS cannot boot from cd, installed alternate
<favro> ushills: that'll be the newer kernels then
<nikolam> so how did you install if you cant boot from cd?
<favro> he used the alternate which isn't a livecd
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ushills> I insalled using the alternate CD, I cannot run a live CD
<favro> ushills: does the alternate have an entry at boot to fix a brocken system?
<ushills> I will have to try again, I cannot run live CD and alternate nstalls ut does not boot therefore unwilling to go through whole proces again to en- up with dead PC
<nikolam> alternate is ok
<nikolam> you can boot in command-line with alternate and fix grub
<favro> if the altgernate has the entry to fix a brocken system it gives a chrooted environment to repair the brocken system
<ushills> you mean run alternate a CLI live CD
<favro> yep
<nikolam> aha :)
<ushills> tahnks I will try again and come back for help
<favro> if it has an entry at the boot menu - I've never used the alternate
<nikolam> command to install grub
<nikolam> is grub-install
<ushills> excellent
<ushills> Back later
<nikolam> Hm, do I need pulseaudio?
<nikolam> Doeas it use resources?
<favro> I only use alsa - there can be intergration issues with pulse
<favro> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<nikolam> hm, some tutorial for second life SL voice, uses pulseaudio
<favro> it can work - I've just never tried
<nikolam> me neither
<nikolam> it is so strange, even pulseaudio can`t be authenticated.. section is main..
<favro> your missing the key but I don't know how to fix that
<favro> maybe TheSheep will know if he's available...
<nikolam> np,
 * TheSheep has given up on pulseaudio long time ago
<favro> the gpg key TheSheep
<favro> nikolam is getting unauthenticated packages
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62792/
<favro> nikolam: that first entry should have you covered...
<nikolam> i know..
<favro> it is sunday but lets see if knome can help
<nikolam> maybe it will gp away by itself. at least, i got many sources in sources.list..
<favro> I noticed that :)
<TheSheep> well, have you considered the possibility of actual man in the middle attack that those keys are supposed to protect you from?
<favro> have you redone the apt-get to see if the key gets picked up?
<nikolam> it seems unbelievable that never-to-expire keys should change. Updating..
<wormsxulla> why does managing sound look (and is) so complicated in *nux? (general non troll question, i'm just curious)
<wormsxulla> (hello, too)
<nikolam> i have tons of apps to manage sound. You think about getting sound to wotk or editing sound?
<wormsxulla> getting sound to work on a machine
<nikolam> My sound works out-of-box on my machine
<wormsxulla> for all apps!
<nikolam> and sound apps are everywhere
<nikolam> so, what is not working for you?
<wormsxulla> well, for me for example, browsers don't do sounds when they should. i had to tweak pidgin for it to make sound, etc. but my question was more general :)
<nikolam> so, everything works for you you you are just a curious about flower and a tree? :)
<favro> if I am playing music and open firefox it has no sound - but it does when  nothing is using the sound first
<wormsxulla> not everything. irc sounds don't work, but i wasn't asking for that. i have already in #ubuntu'fr, and noone knew the answer
<nikolam> ah, so.. what version of xubuntu are you using? 32bit or 64bit?
<wormsxulla> so, i'm just curious. as a windows user, i would say "you've got sound evrywhere, or no sound at all". but it doesn't work the same in linux. why? :)
<wormsxulla> everywhere*
<nikolam> it works for me.
<wormsxulla> niikolam: you're lucky :p
<nikolam> maybe "default" sound sysem is somehow not set at you
<nikolam> I am using xubuntu 8.04.1 64-bit
<favro> and some sound cards need a little extra work
<nikolam> what card are you using
<wormsxulla> i don't know :p
<nikolam> do you use alsa or you have installed pulseaudio?
<favro> lspci | grep audio would tell
<wormsxulla> alsa
<nikolam> or lspci | grep Audio
<nikolam> so, wormsxulla do you use 8.04?
<wormsxulla> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<wormsxulla> nikolam: no, i use 7.10
<favro> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<nikolam> why don`t you upgrade to LTS 8.04?
<wormsxulla> nikolam: this question is not relevant to mine :)
<nikolam> anywaym here is my sources.list.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/62796/
<nikolam> wormsxulla, why?
<wormsxulla> favro: i'll take a look, thanks
<nikolam> I plan to stay on 8.04 a bit longer
<nikolam> just to make that *%$^% udf writing read/write work..
<wormsxulla> so, more generally... how is sound handled in linux. what is "alsa"? the equivalent to a windows driver?
<favro> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<favro> bahh
<nikolam> favro, Did you had any problems with 2.6.24-21 current kernel? I got to go back to -19 because my system was SO unstable and locking.. (64-bit)
<favro> alsa is the advanced linux sound system
<nikolam> wormsxulla, look at that like.. dirextX on win. somewhat..
<favro> nikolam: haven't tried it yet sorry
<wormsxulla> favro: it's an application which manages sound cards drivers?
<nikolam> favro. It is in regular updates for *buntu 8.04*
<wormsxulla> (will look at these urls)
<favro> I'm slack with updating if things are working...
<nikolam> wormsxulla, It does what you want. manages multiple applications accessing sound hardware.Way applications play
<favro> wormsxulla: it's more like a platform for managing sound afaik - not that that means much
<nikolam> favro, It was in regular sec. updates few weeks ago
<wormsxulla> so it's more like a player itself?
<nikolam> no man, its like system component , the way applications get to the sound
<favro> nikolam: I'm using the .18 kernel 'cause of issues with the .19 and .20 ones
<nikolam> there is oss (old) alsa (newer) and pulseaudio (advanced, unstable)
<wormsxulla> "a sound manager application"
<wormsxulla> (or something)
<nikolam> favro, for me, .19 is fine. 21 is Horrible. Brrr
<wormsxulla> ah yes, i've read about oss
<favro> alsa is the "safe" one
<nikolam> favro, what issues you had with -19 comparing to -18?
<favro> safe = easiest
<favro> nikolam: sound and x issues
<nikolam> favro, and did you reported them as a bugs?
<favro> horrible x issues
<favro> nikolam: yep and launchpads suggestion was to try the itrepid alpha
<favro> ...
<favro> *intrepid
<favro> so I've been looking at fedora
<nikolam> I am not touching that pile of bugs calld Interpid for production for a while...
<nikolam> I want to see your bug report link.
<favro> you'll have to search for it - I gave up on that ages ago
<favro> if the lts won't work why suggest an alpha of the next effort?
<nikolam> is your username on launchpad favro?
<favro> prob as banewman
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<favro> should be 4 or 5 iirc
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/259638
<nikolam> What is reprofile?
<favro> it redos the boot sequence to use the changes made in the /etc/rc* files
<favro> there's bugs for sound and x and...
<favro> reprofile after changes to speed the boot process
<nikolam> I know that install process sk*** up /boot/grub/menul.lst and that i need to fix it manually every time and to have backups..
<nikolam> so.. it is using that configuration to load modules to kernel.. etc
<favro> and not use services I don't need etc
<nikolam> favro, That message about Testing 8.10 was NOT answer to your question.
<nikolam> It was generic message to ALL bug threads.
<favro> it was the only attempt at a solution
<nikolam> Someone very ingenious though is was amazingly interested to post a message in ALL bug threads..
<favro> burnt a bridge here
<nikolam> well, we should post a BUG about that stupit behavior..
<wormsxulla> :)
<nikolam> lets do it right away.
<favro> fuck off would have been a better answer
<nikolam> Lets do it in polite manner
<nikolam> Lets consultate TheSheep
<favro> it's sunday - let him be
<nikolam> ah, yes
<favro> he works all week
<nikolam> So we should make it ourselfs
<nikolam> Maybe we should post a message to Leann Ogasawara
<favro> more than likely her response was corporate policy
<nikolam> so to go back to your problem with -19..
<nikolam> would you care to try -21 ? :)
<nikolam> so you could post a answer to bug i created?
<nikolam> favro,
<favro> I've used a dd backup to restore dapper on the comps on the lan - this is the "testing" box so I'll give it a go - but launchpad seems less then useless
<favro> look at your replys so far
<nikolam> there is lots of bugs..
<favro> I know
<nikolam> maybe i should install server? :)
<nikolam> And LTS one..
<daethshadow> HI body
<nikolam> hiii
<favro> I started with the server cd and made a minimal desktop - server or desktop they work off the same base
<daethshadow> ...
<favro> daethshadow: you can ask abot an issue if you have one :)
<favro> s/abot/about/
<nikolam> favro, maybe he does not have issue, right :)
<favro> maybe :)
<nikolam> I would just like to know where do I find that configuration changes for kernel from release to release
<favro> kernel.org maybe?
<nikolam> And to make one that works for me but without that things they changed to -21..
<nikolam> nono
<nikolam> configuration for kernel
<nikolam> not kernel code itself
<favro> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<favro> ubuntu makes some changes to the kernel afaik
<nikolam> You shouldn't have to compile your own..
<favro> no you shouldn't - but if some default choices don't work for you it is an option
<nikolam> i am interested in the configuration. Not the changes to the kernel itself. You think that their changes sometimes broke some thing and the other fixes?
<utomega> hi
<daethshadow> how can I use irc in text ...
<nikolam> you mean.. console-based irc client?
<favro> !irrsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irrsi
<favro> !info irrsi
<ubottu> Package irrsi does not exist in hardy
<favro> !irsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irsi
<favro> I give up :)
<TheSheep> favro: you can also use /msg, you know
<utomega> Hmm, I have 3 partitions, one is where I have xubuntu 8.10 installed, but can anyone tell me how to make the other to mount automatically when I boot?
<favro> yeh I have ubottu on /msg - thought I knew
<TheSheep> !fstab | utomega
<ubottu> utomega: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<utomega> Ok, I'll see, thanks alot!
<TheSheep> !irssi | daethshadow
<ubottu> daethshadow: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help.
<daethshadow> ok Thanks
<utomega> Does anyone of you have problems with Pidgin? I get errors (alot) like: (12:47:41) Message could not be sent because an error with the switchboard occurred: Hi
<nikolam> utomega, on what protocol?
<utomega> MSN
<utomega> Weird, sometimes it also logs out, and then after a minute logs in again..
<utomega> Could anyone recommend another program for using msn?
<nikolam> i seen that behavior on my pal`s msn and he is using win/msn . I thing that is something with he`s connection/router or something
<favro> there is amsn
<nikolam> utomega, you could use emesene or kmess
<utomega> hmm, k, in windows I tried ebuddy web client, had some problems there too, ok thanks!
<nikolam> but it does it again, then ots not about program but your connection or something
<utomega> hmm :(
<nikolam> so it seems that it is not linux-related
<utomega> yeah :(, I'll try another program anyway
<nonie> go to www.meebo.com website and try logging in to msn. if it has a problem its msn
<nonie> if you can login  then try kopete and lets see what happens
<utomega> ok, signing in
<utomega> I'm in
<scopecreep> wow thanks i didnt know about that site
<scopecreep> i hate installing something to chat once a week
<nonie> nice huh, no need to install something on the o/s
<utomega> :), hmm - kopete, I'll have to install many KDE packages then, you sure?
<nonie> just to test, then remove it later...
<favro> !amsn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn
<favro> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97+final-0ubuntu5.1 (hardy), package size 3426 kB, installed size 11308 kB
<knome> woot
<knome> favro, you missed me?
<nonie> yep amsn is cool.
<favro> knome: needed to know about the gpg key but that is sorted now - thnx :)
<knome> np
<nonie> have to go guys, thnks.
<knome> bye :)
<favro> was just poking folk looking for help knome :)
<knome> hehe
<favro> bye
<favro> :)
<knome> örgh, why isn't cody awake
<favro> prob the time of day where he is?
<knome> nah, it's already a little past 7 there :P
<daethshadow> o
<knome> o.O
<daethshadow> so do i
<favro> but it is sunday...
<knome> so?
<knome> sunday is the best day to work on os projects
<favro> it should be
<knome> anyway gnaa
<knome> we're in a hurry and nothing seems to work
<utomega> ok, nonie, installed kopete
<utomega> oh lol, he's the one who quited
<knome> right.
<knome> utomega, you need help?
<utomega> I have problems with Pidgin(msn), had some problems with using ebuddy aswell, he told me to get kopete
<knome> so is it msn only which you have problems with?
<utomega> I don't know, I had few errors in ebuddy, but quite many in pidgin
<utomega> and pidgin kept logging out and in all the time
<knome> but all the other networks work with pidgin?
<utomega> I'm only using msn :/
<knome> ok.
<knome> utomega, i suppose it might just be msn which is not working
<knome> i had been signed out a network as well
<utomega> :/
<utomega> well, I installed kopete, will see if it changes anything.
<knome> k.
<knome> if not, i suppose it's msn. then i can only suggest that you try again later :P
<utomega> How should I open fstab so I can make changes in it? Through terminal? , :P
<utomega> like sudo or smth, I'm quite new to this.
<knome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<knome> utomega, sudo /etc/fstab
<knome> utomega, ehh
<knome> utomega, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<knome> utomega, or alt+f2(run) gksudo mousepad /etc/fstab
<utomega> hmm ok, damn, it doesn't look like here: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<knome> utomega, doesn't really matter how it looks as long as everything works.
<scopecreep> what is a good vnc server for xubuntu?
<utomega> Yeah but, I have to add two lines I guess, to makie my two other partitions automount
<favro> !vnc | scopecreep
<ubottu> scopecreep: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<knome> utomega, then add?)
<utomega> I don't know what to write there :|
<knome> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<knome> utomega, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<daethshadow> fstab ,I can mount ntfs only
<utomega> knome, thanks alot :P, I'll have to do it later, gtg :(
<knome> utomega, np. bye
<scopecreep> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mnemoc> hi, are thunderbird dictionaries handled by an ubuntu package or one has to use addons and files from mozilla like in firefox?
<TheSheep> both will work
<mnemoc> I have installed mozilla.org dicts quite a few times and restarted thunderbird, english is still the only dictionary I can choose... that's why I wndered about an ubuntu package... aspell worked for pidgin, but not for thunderbird... I'll try myspell now
<TheSheep> mnemoc: I think they are called thunderbird-something
<xxploit> yes, TheSheep is right
<xxploit> all the thunderbird locales are thunderbird-<locale>
<owe1> could someone please tell me how to install skype on my xubuntu 8.04.1.
<TheSheep> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<owe1> thanks ubottu it works.
<knome> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jarnos> When will flasplugin-nonfree be updated since it has a well-known security vulnerability?
<jarnos> http://www.adobe.com/support/security/bulletins/apsb08-18.html
<cwraig> hi all what can i use to browse local samba shares on like i do with nautlius on gnome?
<vidd> jarnos, the new version is built in to II
<jarnos> vidd: What do you mean by II?
<vidd> intredid [whatever]
<vidd> version 8.10
<jarnos> vidd: Ok, but it has to be built for other supported versions, too.
<vidd> its already built....
<vidd> it just needs to be back-ported
<jarnos> vidd: so why is the update not available in multiverse repository?
<vidd> jarnos, i dont know...go ask in #ubuntu-devel
<vidd> all i know is that intrepid has the new version
<vidd> you might want to file a bug on launchpad about it
<vidd> or notify the MOTU team
<vidd> Ubuntu doesnt normally do back-ports to Universe and multiverse repos
<vidd> so either wait to upgrade to 8.10, or download the deb and patch your system now
<vidd> let me find it for you....
<vidd> jarnos, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<vidd> make sure you have the versions of the depends
<mnemoc> TheSheep, xxploit: myspell-* worked :D
<jarnos> vidd: The unsecure Flash plugin problem is not just my problem. Installing security updates should not be that hard.
<vidd> jarnos, please understand the rules of the distribution that you use
<vidd> ubuntu WILL NOT backport or do security updates for multiverse packages
<TheSheep> especially closed-source ones
<vidd> if you want it fixed in hardy, get one of the MOTU to fix it
<vidd> or....use one of the open source alternatives, and get regular security updates
<xxploit_> anyone using 4.6 xfce beta atm?
<daethshadow> xxploit_:sorry Iam 4.4
<vidd> xxploit, is it available in the II repos?
<xxploit_> theres a ppa for it @     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/ubuntu intrepid main
<vidd> ic
<vidd> im not sure i want to add that....
<xxploit_> o well ima give it ago =)
<vidd> =]
<daethshadow> ...
<vidd> is 4.6 going to be added to II?
<vidd> there is only ...what?....4 days to release?
<vinnl> What is II?
<xxploit_> 4.6 wont be added...at least i doubt it
<vidd> ii = intrepid [whatever] ... version 8.10
<vinnl> Why do you call it II? :P
<xxploit_> intrepid ibex
<vinnl> *Intrepid Ibex btw :P
<vidd> cuzz its shorter then 8.10
<vidd> =]
<vinnl> Yeah, but... Where do you get the "II" from? Is it because it's the second from 2008 or something?
<xxploit_> II Intepid Ibex
<vinnl> Ah xD
<vidd> 8.04 is Hardy Heron....HH for short
<vinnl> I'm going to remember that one ;-)
<vinnl> And not, it's not going to be in II
<xxploit_> brb
<vidd> vinnl, and the next version is JJ, then KK , and so on...
<vinnl> Yeah I get it now :P
<owe1> is there any mirror download sites for adobe flash 10 download seems to fail from www.adobe.com
<vidd> owe1, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/web/flashplugin-nonfree
<vidd> get the deb, and make sure you have the right depends
<vinnl> owe1, I can download it just fine
<vidd> works fine for me 2
<vinnl> I'm uploading it elsewhere right now... :)
<vinnl> ...if it didn't make Firefox crash
<owe1> vidd, the site you gave works. when i download from the adobe download site the deb file reads as been corrupt. thanks for the help
<vidd> no problem
<nikolam> Hi
<vinnl> Hey nikolam
<nikolam> am I right, or this is the only difference between 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-21?
<nikolam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/62885/
<nikolam> configs
<nikolam> Network is exactly the problem I am experiencing in 2.6.24-21..
<nikolam> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<jarnos> vidd: flashplugin-nonfree is  back-ported, I just did not have backports repository enabled. Besides adobe-flashplugin is available in partner repository.
<vidd> so what....ubuntu is under no obligation to provide updates for it
<jarnos> vidd: Ubuntu should not serve any packages in repositories that it does not serve security updates for.
<vidd> jarnos, THEY DONT
<vidd> that is why it is in MULTIVERSE
<vidd> Multiverse is a curtisey
<nikolam> vidd, am i right about that config changes between kernels?
<jarnos> vidd: curtisey?
<vidd> nikolam, idk what you mean
<vidd> jarnos, like a favor
<vidd> i cant spell
<TheSheep> courtesy
<TheSheep> from 'behavior that firts the king's court'
<TheSheep> fits
<nikolam> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/287416
<nikolam> And I think that it is because of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/62885/
<nikolam> so maybe I should make it with CONFIG_NETDEVICES_MULTIQUEUE=n /not set
<nikolam> And see how 2.6.24-21 behaves then..
<vidd> nikolam, i dont use AMD[anything]
<vidd> but update that bug with what you do....
<vidd> especially if you "fix" it
<nikolam> vidd, ? i don`t understand what you mean?
<vidd> the bug you reported was for AMD64
<nikolam> ok, will make new 2.6.24-21 without it and see
<nikolam> yes. That is for all 64-bit, intel or amd..
<nikolam> its the same intel also use amd64 for 64-bit
<vidd> I dont use AMD processors (because they are sub-standard, inferior chips) so I cant really help
<TheSheep> vidd: you seem to have some strong opinions
<nikolam> vidd, I think that you don`t have enough information about 64-bit intel/amd architecture
<TheSheep> vidd: so you prefer that Intel 64bit standard that nobody uses anymore because it died off?
<vidd> but...what ever you do, please update the bug report, so that the developers can either post a patch, or whatever they may need to do
<nikolam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<nikolam> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64#Intel_64_Implementations
<vidd> TheSheep, if the cooling fan goes on your AMD processor, the chip melt, and you need to replace the fan, processor and motherboard
<TheSheep> vidd: I especially like this graph: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Itanium_Sales_Forecasts_edit.png
<nikolam> vidd, that was a rumor floating around.. 2002 or so.. :)
<vidd> on intel, the processor slows, and slows, and slows until it stops...rather then overheat and melt....
<vidd> you only have to replace the fan
<jarnos> vidd: I think it is not a courtesy to serve in multiverse non-free software that has a well known serious security vulnerability and that has a well known fixing update freely available elsewhere in internet.
<vidd> jarnos, it cant be "freely" if it closed source
<nikolam> jarnos, Post a bug, find a fix, we will all be happy
<vidd> just having the multiverse repo is a courtesy....
<vidd> ubuntu CLEARLY STATES it WILL NOT be responsible for updates to software found there-in
<vidd> coming onto the support channel for stuff that is OFFICIALLY NOT SUPPORTED and crying because somebody else didnt already make it easy for you is silly
<vidd> you know the fix, you fixed it on your system....
<TheSheep> vidd: calm down
<vidd> now...post a bug like a responsible individual....
<vidd> sorry TheSheep
<vidd> im off to smoke
<vidd> brb
<vidd> ok...im better now =]
<TheSheep> vidd: :)
<jarnos> vidd: a bug posted.
<vidd> jarnos, thank you
<vinnl> \o/
<jarnos> I have another problem in my mind now.
<jarnos> I want to uninstall kubuntu-desktop, but keep some software that it depends on.
<jarnos> I think having kubuntu-desktop installed could be problematic, if you updgrade to 8.10.
<jarnos> Since 8.10 has only KDE4.
<vidd> then uninstall it....
<vinnl> Well, that means you'd get KDE4 as well
<vidd> you should have no problem re-installing the apps you want to keep
<vinnl> In fact, I don't think it would remove most programs
<jarnos> vinnl:  "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop" does not remove any dependencies.
<vidd> jarnos, you might want to consider making your system xfce-pure nad readding the specific apps (and the needed libraries) afterwards
<vidd> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vidd> jarnos, you would likely want to add --purge switch in there
<vidd> to get rid of config files as well
<vidd> jarnos, just out of curiosity....what KDE apps you thinking of keeping?
<jarnos> vidd: I am aware of the psychocats' method, but I am afraid reinstalling large apps such as openoffice.org can be unnecessarily time and bandwith consuming.
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> so remove the items you DONT want to remove
<vidd> from the command
<vidd> before you paste the command in terminal, paste it into a text editor....
<vidd> review it for apps you want to keep....remove them from the command string....then paste the new command string into terminal
<jarnos> vidd: it is not that easy since the command includes dependencies, too.
<vidd> heh....this is the reason i install the cli-only and build up from there
<vidd> =]
<jarnos> vidd: what is cli-only?
<vinnl> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vidd> Command Line Interface only
<vidd> when i first tested the waters of linux, i was afraid of the CLI....but i have come to embrace it!
<jarnos> vidd: I installed kubuntu-desktop using terminal.
<vidd> ok...
<vidd> as a side note....what you had proposed before....sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop...is basically the same as what i was proposing
<vidd> you would still have the same "installing back" issues
<vidd> Oh! and you would have a whole bunch of orphaned config files
<vidd> another possible solution....without all the "now i have to re-install" is to use synaptic
<vidd> mark all the applications listed on the list to be removed...and then go back an unmark the apps you want to keep.....
<vidd> BEFORE you hit apply
<vidd> it will not allow you to keep dependencies marked for removal
<xxploit> umm anyone know of a descent menu editor for xfce...seems as though the basic one it comes with does not exist for 4.6 beta
<vinnl> xxploit, that's because the menu system changed
<vidd> once you have a firm idea of all the apps and dependencies that are going to be fully removed (you want to select items individually as "Purge" in synaptic...not just remove)
<vinnl> ...which means that there's no editor for now
<vidd> go thru the list and all the items still marked for uninstall, select to purge
<vinnl> I'd have thought Alacarte should now work as well, but I believe Stephan said on the mailinglist that it wouldn't do it
<xxploit> vinnl: well is there any 3rd party editors that will work with it?
<vinnl> xxploit, see above ;-)
<jarnos> vidd: It does not automatically mark dependencies.
<xxploit> vinnl: yeh i thought maybe alacarte would work too
<jarnos> vidd: so only one package would be removed. Same with "sudo apt-get autoremove kubuntu-desktop".
<vinnl> xxploit, http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce/2008-October/024109.html
<vidd> jarnos, the list on http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce should have all the dependencies....
<vidd> and if not....simply run sudo apt-get autoremove --purge to get the ones that were missed
<xxploit> vinnl: thats not good =(
<vinnl> Yeah, it's unfortunate indeed
<vinnl> Though I suppose you can still edit the files manually
<vinnl> It's not like the menu editor for 4.6 was of that much use
<vidd> jarnos, have you used synaptic b4?
<jarnos> vidd: yes, but how can you select the psychocats' list for complete removal there?
<xxploit> vinnl: well thats alot typing, wouldnt of been so bad had it been able to keep my old menu, so many entries need to be added
<vidd> item by item...they are arranged alphabetically]
<vinnl> xxploit, most applications add their own entries
<vinnl> What are you planning to add?
<vidd> vinnl, i'd like to make the menu similar to what we had in dapper
<vinnl> vidd, what was that again?
<xxploit> vinnl: yeh but theyll need to be copied and paste all over the place and moved, like every last one of them id assume since this auto gen list does it alphabetically...unless im wrong?
<vidd> with the "run program", "terminal", "web browser" etc above the "settings"
<vinnl> xxploit, where would you like to move them to?
<vinnl> vidd, ah, you mean toplevel entries
<vidd> exactly
<vinnl> I'm afraid that's not going to be possible anymore, I think the fd.o spec doesn't provide for that
<xxploit> vinnl: new subsections and ordered by relevance
<vidd> vinnl, then i guess i need to find me an alternative menu plug-in
<vidd> jarnos, do you see what i mean now?
<vinnl> xxploit, I don't think you'll be able to create your own subsections, not sure how you'd change the order (yes, they're alphabetically now)
<vinnl> vidd, perhaps someone someday will create a wrapper for 4.4 plugins ;-)
<vinnl> xxploit, you could of course create panel icons for the most important stuff, but that's probably not what you'd like best
<xxploit> nah, I hate panel icons
<vidd> vinnl, but this is JJ+ stuff right?
<vinnl> vidd, yeah
<vidd> we wont get screwed in II?
<mnemoc> vidd: it seems the performance problem i told you yesterday with my xubunut+2 in a C3 566,512MB is the wifi driver... from my laptop to it when it's connected to the router with a calbe I get 1Mbps and 15% cpu... but wifi/wifi 20Kbps and 100% cpu
<vinnl> Nope, not as long as we don't have Xfce 4.6
<vinnl> xxploit, then I'm afraid you're out of luck with Xfce 4,6
<vinnl> *4.6
<vidd> mnemoc, so what wifi card ya got?
<xxploit> do they have plans at all for something? I would think this would be a concern...this autogen list is utter crap
<mnemoc> vidd: nm sais rt2400pci
<vidd> mnemoc, is that waht lspci says it is?
<vinnl> xxploit, well, you'd have to talk with freedesktop.org for that... The goal of such a spec is that the menu can be the same for all desktop environments
<jarnos> vidd: not sure. Checking all the packages manually is pain. Besides, I can't make Synaptic to mark dependencies like apt's autoremove.
<vinnl> So the Xfce guys have not much to say on that
<vidd> jarnos, you dont WANT to....
<vinnl> *OR* they'd have to not adhere to the spec, which is of course not that good an idea
<xxploit> yes but gnome and kde fill this gap with descent editors
<vidd> once you trim down the list...you want to run sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<mnemoc> vidd: 00:08.0 Network controller [0280]: RaLink Wireless PCI Adapter RT2400 / RT2460 [1814:0101]
<vinnl> xxploit, true, let's just hope 4.8 arrives quickly or that someone writes an editor (Brian suggested that he might want to do it)
<vidd> mnemoc, you make sure you have the correct driver?
<mnemoc> in-udev-we-trust ?
<vidd> hehe
<vinnl> xxploit, http://foo-projects.org/pipermail/xfce/2008-October/024102.html
<vidd> mnemoc, it auto-installed?
<jarnos> vidd: thanks for the hint. I'll have to think about the trimming thing later. bbl.
<mnemoc> vidd: i did nothing to make it work, just chose the right network and gave the key... the module was chosen by ubuntu
<xxploit> vinnl: well that doesnt sound too promising, honestly I wouldnt see why alacarte hasnt been made to work, I may be wrong but i wouldnt think it would be a hard task to do
<vidd> mnemoc, ic....erport a bug?
<vinnl> xxploit, I'd go even further: I'd say Alacarte is supposed to work without editing it
<vinnl> I suppose I'll ask why Alacarte doesn't work
<vidd> mnemoc, id gladly trade ya cards....id love an "out-of-the-box" wifi card
<xxploit> vinnl: I installed it, seems to show exactly what the current menu shows except it seems making changes does nothing
<mnemoc> vidd: :)
<vinnl> I know
<vidd> it seems that every card i find has that lousy bcm43xx chipset in it!
<vidd> but i almost consider myself an expert on that chipset!
<vinnl> xxploit, mail sent, keep watching that thread ;-)
<vidd> ive gotten to the point that i dont even have to run the fwcutter app
<vidd> i just download the firmware folder from my server and unpack it into /lib/firmware
<vinnl> Anyway, I'm going to go right now, bye and good luck with the menu's ;-)
<GreedyB> I just started using Xfce and loving it but I want to see how I like it with compiz.. none of the effect seem to be working
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<zezu> how can i get into system->preferences ?
<TheSheep> you can select from your menu the item labelled 'system' and then, from the submenu that appears, item labeled 'prefernces', although there is no such thing in xubuntu
<vidd> zezu, what are you looking to change?
<zezu> the font size, i installed envy (only thing that will get nvidia drivers working) and the fonts are so tiny i can't read anything
<zezu> plus i thnk it installed 32b driver on x64 somehow
<zezu> TheSheep, thanks for the obvious
<vidd> zezu, try Applications-.Settings-.Settings manager
<TheSheep> zezu: there are users at different levels of experience here, there is no such thing as "obvious" and your question doesn't allow to guess what else you mean
<vidd> user interface is the item (i think) you want
<zezu> vidd, thanks, having trouble seeing anything at all ..
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> I'm searching to install xubuntu on my eeepc
<aLeSD_> how can I install the installation disk on an usb pen ?
<aLeSD_> I mean a pendrive
<TheSheep> !istall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istall
<TheSheep> !install | aLeSD_
<ubottu> aLeSD_: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<TheSheep> aLeSD_: there are linsk to several ways of installing through usb
<aLeSD_> thanks
<vidd> zezu, the nvidia drivers work fine on all the machines i have
<vidd> i guess i wasnt so helpful =[
<TheSheep> I guess he didn't really need help
<mouser-> aLeSD_: you could also try pendrivelinux.com
<mouser-> I assume you want it to be a persistent install onto the flash drive (like a regular hard drive install) rather than running it off the flash drive as if it were a LiveCD.
<jarnos> vidd: How do you trim psychocat's list?
<vidd> jarnos, copy it, paste it into a text editor (like mousepad) select the item and delete
<jarnos> vidd: which item?
<vidd> what ever item you want to "trim out"
<vidd> jarnos, for example, if you know you want to keep "kopete" for example, you would find "kopete" in the command string, and take "kopete out of the string.
<vidd> (does this make sense?)
<jarnos> vidd: There would still be vast amount of packages to manually purge in Synaptic.
<vidd> how do you figure?
<vidd> you choose "adapt-common, it will auto-select all adapt-related packages
<vidd> but with all the time you spent agonizing over this, you could just select "x11-common" to get every just about every graphical application there is selected for removal....and then unmark "xubuntu-desktop", and that will unmark all its dependencies,,,,and unmark OpenOffice.org, and whatever other apps you want to keep
<vidd> but if it were me....i'd bite the bullet, run the script, and then install whatever i missed
<vidd> but that is me
<vidd> i could have formated, reinstalled and reconfigured 3 machines since we spoke this morning!
<vidd> (consecutively...not all at the same time =])
<vidd> and...with that....my discussion of this specific topic is complete
<cephi> Every time I turn on my laptop at home, I have to enter my WPA pwd.  Does anyone have any ideas for how to automate this?
<vidd> cephi, what i did was get rid of nm-applet and install wicd
<cephi> ok
<vidd> you can also hard-code your wifi card info in /etc/network/interfaces but that kills the "roaming" ability
<cephi> meaning i couldn't autoconnect to whichever network happens to be available?
<jarnos> vidd: I tried to mark x11-common for complete removal, but then I could not unmark xubuntu-desktop in Synaptic.
<vidd> jarnos, i said i was finished discussing it...get help from someone else
<vidd> cephi, that is if you hard-code the info in /etc/network/interfaces
<jarnos> vidd: I know, but I just thought you would like to know, if your method worked.
<vidd> using wicd, you still have that ability...and it is WAY more robust (in my opinion
<cephi> ok, if using wicd doesn't work i will do that, thx
<vidd> it worked fin on my system before i suggested it to you jarnos
<vidd> thats WHY i suggested it
<jarnos> vidd: strange.
<vidd> im trying again...just to confirm
<jarnos> vidd: Synaptic doesn't complain anything when I unmark, but it does not change the icon either.
<vidd> ic...
<vidd> when i tested it before i choose "re-install"...not unmark....
<vidd> and that is why it worked
<vidd> so...disregaurd
<vidd> there IS no easy way to do it
<vidd> jarnos, your best bet is to run the script and re-install what you need to keep
<Elaztic> Hi all
<vidd> hello Elaztic
<Elaztic> I hope someone can help....tried to install xubuntu 8,04 on an old pc with K7SEM mobo but before I get to the partitioning it stalls at the terminal with ubunutu@ubunut
<Elaztic> any ideas?
<vidd> Elaztic, live, alt, or mini iso?
<Elaztic> vidd....sry....livecd
<vidd> how much ram?
<Elaztic> also tried with a kubuntu livecd. 256 Mb
<Elaztic> did check the cd-rom and the ram
<vidd> use the alt or the mini
<Elaztic> ok
<Elaztic> is the mini a netinstall?
<vidd> yes
<Elaztic> cool
<Elaztic> thanks
<vidd> amd64 or 32bit?
<vidd> Elaztic, AMD64 or 32 bit?
<Elaztic> vidd....32 bit....was just checking 'get it' at xubuntu.org....dont see minicd
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> that is correct....and you wont
<vidd> Elaztic, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<vidd> knome, its more helpfull to actually give them the link to the image
<knome> yes but people can usually read if they can irc
<Elaztic> vidd thanks again....will give it a go
<vidd> knome, they have actually updated that page with links to the images now
<vidd> knome, disregard my previous comment!
<vidd> =]
<knome> ;)
 * vidd makes a note....
<vidd> now i dont need to bother asking which image they need =]
<knome> yus
<vidd> unless they want the testing image
<knome> !testing
<ubottu> For information on how to help test the next release of Xubuntu and for the results matrix, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Xubuntu/Current
<vidd> =\ i dont need that
<vidd> if the user is savvy enough to use the testing system...they savvy enough to find it!
<vidd> =]
<Elaztic> well....gotta give my girlfriend a massage.....have a nice evening everyone (it's evening here in Denmark)
<vidd> Elaztic, its evening here in the sates (east coast)
<vidd> id figure its night there =]
<knome> vidd, i think it's 9pm there
<knome> vidd, (denmark)
<vidd> yeah....thats WAY past evening!
<knome> nah
<knome> it's 10pm here and the evening is only starting;))
<vidd> knome, you must not get up at 5am!
<knome> definitely not
<knome> usually i sleep like 6 hours or so
<vidd> 6pm starts night
<vidd> (in my messed-up, off-centered little world)
<the-erm> How hot is too hot for a laptop?
<Odd-rationale> the-erm: too hot for your lap...
<the-erm> I'm running about 53C-54C and it feels hot to the touch by the mouse bad
<the-erm> I know that's where the hard drive is, but I was curious if it was too hot.
<the-erm> I have one of those cooling fans that you put your laptop on.
<the-erm> That seemed to reduce the temp by about 2 degrees for a while there.
<the-erm> Now it's going back up.
<the-erm> I'm kinda concerned.  Because it's starting to get really hot on my wrist.
<Odd-rationale> yeah, i hate laptops that are like that...
<the-erm> I guess I shouldn't worry about it until it hits 65.
<Grey_Loki> Heh
<the-erm> maybe 62.
<Grey_Loki> My macbook will average at about 60-70C if I didn't override the fans in it
<Grey_Loki> By boosting the fans to maximum, it pulls it right back down to around 40C
<the-erm> The scary thought is /proc/acpi/fan is empty
<Grey_Loki> Haha
<Odd-rationale> my laptop is not powerful enough to generate that much heat...
<the-erm> so I can't tell it to turn on even if I wanted to.
<the-erm> I checked the bios, and there's nothing there about fans that I could see.
<the-erm> Maybe if I remove this windows sticker it'd help.
<the-erm> Well I guess I can use this wireless keyboard.
<Coder365_> whats the command to start the menu at the top of the desktop?
<Coder365_> it doesnt show up at boot anymore. so i'm kinda high and dry.
<Odd-rationale> Coder365_: the applications menu?
<the-erm> Coder365_: is there a panel there?
<Coder365_> yea
<Coder365_> no panel
<the-erm> ok.
<Odd-rationale> Coder365_: alt+f2, xfce4-panel
<the-erm> xfce4-panel starts the pannel
<Coder365_> ah hah
<Coder365_> there we go
<the-erm> then you have to right-click and add.
<Coder365_> thanks :)
<Odd-rationale> np
<Coder365_> later
<the-erm> too bad he left so quickly ... forgot to remind him to save his session when he logs out.
#xubuntu 2009-10-19
<i_am_null> is xubuntu pronounced zoobuntu or shoobuntu ?
<RadicalR> Evening all.
<RadicalR> Got a spot of trouble, if anyone would be kind enough to help?
<RadicalR> After force mounting one of my hard drives (NTFS) under xubuntu, XP now sees it as a RAW disk.
<RadicalR> Chkdsk sees it as a NTFS disc
<RadicalR> er
<RadicalR> disk, rather.
<RadicalR> but Windows will not allow anything to be done with it.
<RadicalR> Xubuntu is able to access the disk fine.
<slow-motion> hi
<nikolam> I have a small question about memory consumption showed in top
<nikolam> there is RES memory and VIRT memory
<nikolam> My question is: Why xfdesktop is using 73m in RES and 652m in VIRT?
<nikolam> Also Why xfce-menu-plugin uses 59m RES and 446m VIRT?
<nikolam> again, update maanger kills my productivity for 3 minutes or something
<nikolam> everything freeze when it runs
<Sysi> set lover priority to that
<RadicalR> Is anyone awake?
<nikolam> Sysi, how, when it is started from system tray
<nikolam> nice of course but where
<RadicalR> Quick question, have anyone been reporting NTFS disks being turned to RAW disk after force mounting them in Linux?
<Sysi> nikolam: in "task manaager" orwhatitwas
<nikolam> Sysi, no way to do that after process is started. machine behaves like a 200KG Swine during update
<knome> nikolam, hey, don't insult... uh... swines ;)
<Sysi> hmm, of course thats also possible from command line
<nikolam> :)
<nikolam> Sysi, yes, command lines takes 25 seconds to open
<Sysi> it's not that long time :P
<nikolam> we need solution for stopping using all machine in first place
<nikolam> Sysi, I do it every day, believe me, radio stops working, desktops not changing, apps.. whole World is stopped for update
<Sysi> and howw long updating takes?
<nikolam> RadicalR, neve heard of it.. maybe just something is chamged in MBR, like partition ID
<Sysi> i just install updates when there aren't anything important to do
<nikolam> Sysi, well depending of update, 5 mins of Hell or more
<Sysi> running level can be setted but dunno if that helps at all
<nikolam> Sysi, thats not the solution
<Sysi> for me it is :P
<nikolam> Like, I chat with you and suddenly letters begin to display, like 1 letter every 6 seconds
<Sysi> maybe we get different for you
<nikolam> How to set running level? thats like basic system task, update and package install
<Sysi> let's see..
<nikolam> Also it seems all that are running LTS suffer from that
<nikolam> also xfdesktop and xfce4-panel are leaking like dead pigs in LTS
<nikolam> seamonkey never gets its memory back etc etc
<Sysi> with nice you ca start prgram with cerain priority
<Sysi> there are stages from -20 to 19
<Sysi> bigger number means lower priority
<nikolam> Sysi, stop saying that about niceness. nice is not applicable when system functions are affected. Those are not user apps, it is system that is piggy-like
<Sysi> it's not about one process using all resources?
<Sysi> if there's a bug, report it to launchpad
<nikolam> great its a t-rex
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow, all.
<ed__> hi, everyone - have time for a noob question, please?
<ed__> not sure if this is working (major noob here)
<Sysi> pong
<ed__> I'm going to migrate from Windows to Xubuntu 9.04, and I'm wondering whether there are any instructions specific to Xubuntu (found a tutorial for Ubuntu, seems simple enough) - thanks
<ed__> for migrating Outlook Express email to Thunderbird, I mean
<Pres-Gas> ed__, if the tutorial is from Ubuntu and for T-bird it should work.  You got a link for us to doublecheck?
<ed__> Thanks, here's the one I found:  http://www.howtoforge.com/importing_outlook_express_into_thunderbird_evolution
<ed__> seems pretty non-specific, so should work, just thought I'd ask the experts first
<ed__> gotta get running - I'll give that tutorial a try.  thanks, Pres-Gas, g'day
<likemindead> Thoughts? -- http://imagebin.ca/img/YfvYjuh7.png
<Sysi> maybe different font
<Sysi> otherly very good :)
<SiDi> definately another font ;)
<Sysi> that koala is great
<k4rsten> WURST
<k4rsten> SAUSSAGE
#xubuntu 2009-10-20
<RadicalR> Hmm
<RadicalR> Anyone here now?
<Sysi> it doesn't matter as long as you're here
<RadicalR> Ah, I see.
<Sysi> people can ansver when tehy come if they aren't currently
<RadicalR> I ending up falling asleep.
<RadicalR> That's true, but I have no way of caching the answer.
<RadicalR> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1292669&highlight=windows+-read+ntfs <- I'm experencing this problem.
<RadicalR> *experiencing
<RadicalR> I didn't know if anyone else had something similar.
<i3azab> Hi all, can anyone help me with the resolution of my Virtual-Boxed Xubuntu ?
<RadicalR> I wanted to check before I started backing up files.
<FFForever> will xubuntu run on 64mb of ram?
<FFForever> (REALLLLLLLLY old laptop)
<Sysi> propably at least not well
<Sysi> i'd try crunchbang or something
<FFForever> know anything better for low ram systems?
<rr72> quick question about bash, how do I go through a dir recursuvely and getting rid of files that don't end the way I want them to?
<likemindead> Anyone using Skype in Karmic? It's not even in the repos....?
<Sysi> !info skype karmic
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in karmic
<likemindead> Yes. I realize that. ;-)
<Sysi> google tells that it's on medibuntu
<Sysi> you need to add that repository
<likemindead> Reading that right now too. Thanks. :D
<baudsmoke> I just put a new DVD burner in my towner but Xubuntu does not detect it however Windows XP does detect it. Anyway suggestions?
<baudsmoke> k3b detects the drive but Brasero is not.
<likemindead> What the make on the new drive?
<baudsmoke> LG Super Multi
<baudsmoke> its supposed to be Dvd record and CD-RW combo
<baudsmoke> is there a mount command I should try?
<likemindead> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Xial> I have what is, perhaps an interesting question. For some reason, when I set the accessibility feature to emulate the mouse with my number pad, if I leave the machine idle for a bit, it acts as if the feature has been disabled.
<Xial> However, if I can manage to get back to the feature, it shows it as enabled.
<Xial> Is there something I can do to mitigate this behavior?
<anom01y> how do I add items to the xfce menu ?
<jhonecuador> hi, someone could help me, I trying to install xubuntu in my PC but when I start it, shows me "GRUB Loading stage1.5." and then "GRUB loading, please wait...." and finally "Error 25"
<jhonecuador> it's a Pentium MMX 233
<kesken88> I have a problem with the audio from totem and listen on my Xubuntu, does anyone know about common problems with PCM and these applications?
<Balsaq> hey _Techie_ do you know the flash drive trick for old puters? ,,,,,make them run on the flash for memory(ram) instead of running on their own ram? i learned it today.
<_Techie_> no Balsaq i didnt
<Balsaq> i got all the instructions super cool hack
<_Techie_> sweet, link please
<Balsaq> youtube...then type in USB FLASH MEMORY
<_Techie_> kk\
<Balsaq> didnt keep the link...but wrote every stpe down piece by piece got it all
<Balsaq> the flash is up to 48 times faster than old ram
<Balsaq> gonna do it on my old tim,er
<Balsaq> hey i am on my freshly refurbed XP pro now...all set up-vids and all
<Balsaq> 22in flat panel
<Balsaq> and the xubu in the basement
<Balsaq> up to 3 on the network
<_Techie_> gonna integrate them all into one large system via network?
<Balsaq> yup
<Balsaq> got a few more to build yet
<Balsaq> 4...left
<Balsaq> how can hack one into w7
<Balsaq> got some cool speaker out of the trash at work tooo
<Balsaq> surround sound....port all over em
<_Techie_> sweet
<Balsaq> tweeter bass realy cool...cn hear the amp hummin in em
<Balsaq> ended up doinf this one wirelss...so i didnt have to drill a hole in the floor
<Balsaq> so did ya find the hack yet?
<_Techie_> havent looked, not high priority on my list atm, i got 1.5gig of RAM
<Balsaq> yeah i figured but i think you'd enjoy it
<_Techie_> you might be interested in airfoil
<Balsaq> ?
<_Techie_> umm, ever seen itunes stream music to speakers remotely?
<Balsaq> nope
<_Techie_> oh well, itunes has the ability to stream audio to remote speakers hooked up to airport express stations, airfoil is an implementation of that type of system
<_Techie_> while you cant broadcast from itunes to it, you can send your regular sound
<Balsaq> hmmm i think it in the g4
<Balsaq> have to read up on that one
<_Techie_> http://www.rogueamoeba.com/airfoil/mac/
<Balsaq> saved it in favorites looks really cool
<Balsaq> brb...
<Balsaq> mani cant paste?
<Balsaq> www.youtube.com/watch?v=RjFt7wbB72k
<Balsaq> save it fir later _Techie_
<_Techie_> thanks
<_Techie_> would be useless to me, my ram is clocked @ 2.7 GB/s
<Balsaq> yup...its for old puters...experiments...i just wanna see if it works
<Balsaq> wonderwhat my rdram is clocked at?
<Balsaq> 1066 533 whatever that means
<Balsaq> eveyone talks about how much ram they have, but i was on the net, using system monitor, taking updates and my avg was running and the system had me at the cpu usually at 8-15%...ocaasionally 50% and the ram was steady at 392 out of 1297 or something like that
<Balsaq> so iwonder if  iadd rdram if i will see any difference if i dont even use what i got?
<knome> Balsaq, no, you won't see a difference if your ram is never "topped"
<Balsaq> wow and i only have 512
<Balsaq> but the virtual mixes in ...HI knome
<knome> right, if you have 512, then you should not see a difference if the ram is never >512/1297
<Balsaq> i have some machine layin around with matching rdram but i cant see where i need it...would have to do 10 things a tonce
<Balsaq> so knome where are you from?
<knome> Balsaq, finland
<knome> Balsaq, northern europe
<Balsaq> wow 2 Fins here
<knome> more than two ;)
<Balsaq> (ummm i know where it is?)....do you know eachother
<knome> no, i don't think we know each other
<Balsaq> do you swim after cutting a hole in the ice?
<knome> i've seen a lot of people not knowing where finland is, no offense inteded
<knome> i personally don't really enjoy that
<Balsaq> gonna run downstairs and fire up up the xubu....just doesnt feel right bein here on xp
<Balsaqio> ahhh thats better...
<knome> ;)
<knome> breakfast, bbl
<Balsaqio> its way faster than xp pro on the exact same computer
<Balsaqio> seen ya knome!
<_Techie_> Balsaqio, you might also be interested in using an IRC bouncer
<Balsaqio> whats that?
<_Techie_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_(software)
<_Techie_> i usually have one running so i can switch between my laptop and desktop seamlessly
<Balsaqio> weird wikepdia "doesnt have that page"...
<Balsaqio> ill find it
<Balsaqio> what is it?
<Balsaqio> oh so you stay on when you switch
<_Techie_> an IRC relay (bouncer)
<Balsaqio> software/
<Balsaqio> i saw a really cool distro today..was linux...something...linux-jazz or something looked pretty cool
<Balsaqio> mint!
<Balsaqio> ever do linux mint
<_Techie_> nope
<_Techie_> theres my BNC
<Balsaqio> ah ha
<Balsaqio> slide right over
<Balsaqio> i gotta tell ya there is no comparison xubu vs xp pro
<Balsaqio> nice!
<Balsaqio> my avg has already quranteed 4 virus'
<_Techie_> and here i am
<Balsaqio> magic
<Balsaqio> can you sort of tunnel it too
<_Techie_> yep
<_Techie_> i can tunnel anything
<Balsaqio> oh thats dangerous
<Balsaqio> you should name yourself gopher...
<_Techie_> haha
<Balsaqio> that term tunnelling souds really cool
<Balsaqio> yet i say it and know not the 1st thing about it
<_Techie_> its not really, the only time its useful is when you want to secure your connection or get around restrictions
<Balsaqio> some kid here at the school mt wife works at hacked his own grades
<_Techie_> good on him
<Balsaqio> but got caught
<_Techie_> obviously he didnt know what he was doing
<Balsaqio> they nailed him though ...
<Balsaqio> hw prolly madde the grades too high for his level ...they noticed it
<Balsaqio> must be good hacker
<_Techie_> the perfect hack is the one that goes by unnoticed
<Balsaqio> yeah huh
<Balsaqio> the kid is in flippin middle school?
<Balsaqio> like 6th grade
<_Techie_> he wouldnt have done it remotely
<_Techie_> he would have gained access to a teachers computer/logon
<Balsaqio> oh i see, but if he did it remote he's the real deal huh
<Balsaqio> ill have to ask my wife
<_Techie_> yeah
<Balsaqio> she says they have lots of good hacks
<Balsaqio> i need to stuff a dvd burner in this dell
<psycho_oreos> whos they?
<psycho_oreos> kids?
<Balsaqio> yup mid schoolers
<psycho_oreos> and they were just saying or did they have proof?
<Balsaqio> see the school gave em all computeres
<psycho_oreos> that's not really answering my question :)
<psycho_oreos> but at the same time, this security scare should be a clear message to tighten it up more
<ebbie> hi, i installed xubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. i got problems with speed stepping on my cpu if i#M on AC what i'm most of the time. i want to disable speed stepping, can anyone give me a hint?
<rubenset> hi people
<knome> !hi | rubenset
<ubottu> rubenset: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<rubenset> thanks :)
<Pres-Gas> Okay, xubuntu karmic and my time settings are driving me crazy!!!  Anyone else having time issues with 9.10?
<likemindead> Nope. I had to install PulseAudio to get sound, though...
<mikubuntu> hola guys.  i never used bittorrent b4, but i have several clients installed on my laptop.  i am trying to download Star Wreck the Complete Saga from isohunt.com, but when i try to open the link the client doesnt do anything.  am i missing the knowledge somewhere?
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: you save the .torrent file somewhere, and open it with the torrent client
<TheSheep> mikubuntu: also note that we don't talk about unlawful activities here
<mikubuntu> this is not unlawful, Star Wreck is an open source movie
<TheSheep> ok :)
<mikubuntu> and its hysterical, but i have only seen the first couple segments of it
<mikubuntu> anyways, i 'saved' the torrent on my desktop, it says the file is 1.12 gb, and the icon showed up instantly on the desktop.  when i right click it gives me the option of three different clients to open with.  azureus seems to have some problem, runs a loop that says have to update the core, but it never completes, and the other one is just called 'transmission bittorrent client', and it does nothing either when i launch it.  s
<likemindead> mikubuntu: I prefer Deluge.
<likemindead> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<likemindead> Just open a terminal and "sudo apt-get install deluge-torrent" (no quotes).
<FFForever> Morning all
<likemindead> !hi | FFForever
<FFForever> how can i make everything not restart when logging in?
<ubottu> FFForever: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> Choose the "Save Session" option when logging out.
<FFForever> there is just no setting like start new session when logging in?
<mikubuntu> likeminded, do you have to 'sign up' for these clients, or are they just sposed to 'work'
<likemindead> It's just an application, mikubuntu.
<mikubuntu> likemindead: lookg for deluge in synaptic now
<FFForever> how can i rearrange my menu?
<likemindead> Oh, you _don't_ want it to restart, FFForever. Sorry. I misread.
<FFForever> no i don't :)
<FFForever> i find it VERY annoying =\
<FFForever> there is nothing like having 20 apps open when you login...
<likemindead> You need to uncheck the "Save Session"
<FFForever> likemindead, is it possible to have it off by default?
<mikubuntu> likemindead: downloading deluge, i'll let you know as soon as it doesn't work.  haha.
<likemindead> Yes, FFForever, look under the Settings>Sessions & Startup.
<FFForever> likemindead, it does not have a checkbox on automatically save session on logout...
<mikubuntu> likeminded, can u tell anything from this pic?  http://imagebin.org/68554  nothing seems to be happening with the download.  maybe i is stupid.
<likemindead> You have no incoming connections, mikubuntu.
<likemindead> Are you sure your ports are open?
<likemindead> And is anyone seeding it?
<mikubuntu> i don't know, never used it b4.  don't know what i'm sposed to do.  if someone seeds it, do i have to water it?  :P
<likemindead> Uh... you should probably read up on torrent basics...
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitTorrent_%28protocol%29
<mikubuntu> i read some instructions at the isohunt site
<mikubuntu> ok, lemme look at it
<mikubuntu> likemindead: read it, but it doesn't really tell me anything about the actual process really, except in general terms
<mikubuntu> i think i get that it may be a slow process .. is that why i not showing any download activity?  it's waiting for a peer?
<likemindead> Possible. You want to check the site you got the torrent from to make sure there are enough people sharing (seeding) it.
<FFForever> =\, i have ubuntu-desktop & xubuntu-desktop, if i use the media keys the ubuntu side says everything is fine and its all the way up... the xfce controller says my sound is muted =\
<likemindead> I had to install PulseAudio to get my sound working in Xubuntu (9.10).
<FFForever> i thought pa was default since 9.04?
<likemindead> I didn't come with Xubuntu 9.10 apparently...
<likemindead> My install had ALSA and OSS.
<TheSheep> xubuntu doesn't use pulseaudio
<BenHem> hi, can anyone help me get xubuntu running on a ppc g4 mac?
<BenHem> I'm getting "out of scan range" and can't enter text at the prompt after hitting ctrl-alt-f1
<knome> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<BenHem> well...it's installed
<BenHem> this is a nice resource though...thanks
<BenHem> can you tell me the command to log into command-line / terminal at startup?
<BenHem> "Linux single" failed...and there is no grub-type menu
<TheSheep> !ppc | BenHem
<ubottu> BenHem: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<BenHem> "Ubuntu 6.10 was the last officially supported PowerPC version of Ubuntu. Future versions will be community supported."
<BenHem> c'mon community
<TheSheep> BenHem: also try at #ubuntu-ppc
<TheSheep> that's there the community is
<BenHem> oh, great
<TheSheep> xubuntu and ubuntu are the same at that level
<BenHem> ok...will do
<BenHem> thank you
<TheSheep> good luck :)
<TheSheep> sorry for doubling the link to !ppc, didn't notice the one knome gave you
<BenHem> no problem, there is a lot of good info in that wiki
<kdibble> Hi all, is there a version of xubuntu that will install with an ati 9200se video card?
<Sysi> the one on loading page :P
<Sysi> but i can't say how good drivers
<kdibble> thanks, just thought I would check as ubuntu 8.10, 9.04 and 9.10 don't work
<jarnos> kdibble, I think Xubuntu does not work any better than Ubuntu in that.
#xubuntu 2009-10-21
<foot> Hello, I am having problems using my soundblaster on intrepid, if i test alsa ( speaker-test  -Dplug:front -c2 -D1) I get an error ALSA lib pcm.c:2196:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM 1
<foot> The soundcard works good with ubuntu jaunty on another computer...
<foot> I finf this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html/comment-page-1
<foot> it says how to remove pulseaudio, but i have no Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions in xubuntu
<GSF1200S> anyone here running on dual screens?
<craigbass1976> I want to fire up the terminal without using the menu.  xterm is NOT the terminal I want, but the one in the menu.  What's it called?
<craigbass1976> I want to fire up the terminal without using the menu.  xterm is NOT the terminal I want, but the one in the menu.  What's it called?
<craigbass1976> forget it, it was xfce4-terminal
<Besogon> hello. I fond out Alacarte source yesterday. I'm complete noob in programming and in spite of this I think that Alacarte has written with Python. It programm consists of three small source file. See alacarte at http://alacarte.sourcearchive.com/
<Besogon> Don't somebody know this language to resolve problem wih menu?
<Balsaq> _Techie_i think i accidentally invented a new wireless hack
<Balsaq> prolly not new...
<Balsaq> if i have a password protected wirelss network and i set up a computer and get on without the password is that a hack?
<nic1> hey i like to see the list of packages for my architecture, on de.debian.org, how can i see the list?
<psycho_oreos> Balsaq, no
<Balsaq> whew i hope not, that means others can do what i did
<Balsaq> but why did it let me on without by dalgarned pword...
<psycho_oreos> you must either have saved the password somewhere or you didn't apply the security setup
<Balsaq> saved password? not to my knowledge...and didn't see the chance to do a security set up-did the original install with verizon and have a password is all i know
<Balsaq> and it shows online as secure
<Balsaq> when my wife comes home she has to use the password every time on the lapper
<Balsaq> you see, i did not feel like running to my basement to get the numbers so i fiddles around and BANG i was on
<Balsaq> w/o the ssn or the password or anything
<Balsaq> they told me wep is toast in the wireless chat channel
<nic1>  have Makefile.am and Makefile.in in my package, not able to run make or make clean without errors
<preston> lovin karmic xubuntu on my eee 900hd
<preston> cody-somerville, your doing a hell of a job man
<Balsaq> brb...
<preston> i tried ubuntu on my eee as well and liked the look and feel of xubunu better to be hones
<preston> t
<preston> chatty cathy
<Balsaq> knome are you in here?
<ioka> guys what is the command to start terminal
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<ioka> 10x
<[BadStart]> Hello to everyone
<[BadStart]> I'm a Debian user and yesterday I saw XUbuntu and I decided to try it but I encoutered a very strange boot situation. First: The CD boots but when I wish to try or install, the boot process hungs; Trying again I disabled the splash screen and the quiet mode and I saw a lot of error just before drivers were loaded (a lot of "tainted")
<[BadStart]> Unluckily I've not the detailed log now but any suggestions will be appreciated
<Balsaq> wow it slid right in for me....no clue....what kind of computer-specs
<[BadStart]> Compaq Armada M700 256Mb RAM
<Balsaq> oldie but a goodie huh
<Balsaq> maybe a bad disc?
<[BadStart]> yes, it's old but... Debian works :)
<Balsaq> did you make it or order it?(the xubu disc)
<[BadStart]> I did it but it works well booted on a VirtualBox of my office PC
<Balsaq> hmmm...so it aint the puter and it aint the cd
<[BadStart]> It seems something hardware related
<Balsaq> but debian works on it you say
<[BadStart]> yes
<[BadStart]> I have the latest stable (lenny)
<Balsaq> did you attempt a clean install
<[BadStart]> But surely it works with an older kernel
<[BadStart]> What do you mean with "clean install"?
<[BadStart]> I tried to boot in "live mode" but it hungs anyway... :(
<Balsaq> so it didnt even get to that option
<Balsaq> hmmm..over my head i guess
<[BadStart]> In very first time, I saw errors about ACPI driver (tainted) so I tried "acpi=off"...
<[BadStart]> But similar erros appeared on comm and many other drivers :(
<Balsaq> did you try the xubu disc in any other machine
<[BadStart]> today evening I will try again... there is a way to save what the console shows?
<Balsaq> dont know
<Balsaq> if all is well with debian and you dont get errors id try that disc in another computer and see what happens
<[BadStart]> thank you Balsaq, I will try later...
<[BadStart]> But I've checked the MD5 sums when I did it
<[BadStart]> but I will try on my VirtualBox
<Balsaq> wish i could help i did mine off a cd that i ordered...ididnt burn it myself and it was easier to install than XP
<Balsaq> did you create the cd yourself?
<[BadStart]> I downloaded the iso
<[BadStart]> and burned it
<[BadStart]> yes
<Balsaq> i have only tried off a pro made cd so that is why i asked and it really went in fast and easy
<[BadStart]> the iso certainly works (I tried under my VirtualBox)
<Balsaq> ok
<[BadStart]> I will try the cd later
<[BadStart]> thank you
<Balsaq> try puuting it in a flsah drive and install from there and see if the puter likes that
<Balsaq> flash*
<Balsaq> wild idea...
<Balsaq> but they do it
<Balsaq> maybe the compaq and that cd dont get along
<Balsaq> http://ubuntu.com/community/installation/FromUSBStick
<jarnos> I have two Xfce sessions in the list in GDM in 9.10.
<[BadStart]> Ok... I just tried the CD on a VirtualBox and it works... so... why the boot hangs on my laptop?! :s
<XamDM> is ther a plugin for xfce that allows to choose the govenor for the cpu ???
<bpb> badstart, where does it hang? after the install on the first boot? or when it tries to load X?
<XamDM>  ialso noticed that xfmedia segfaults (im on amd64) anyoneelse the same problem ??
<bpb> xamdm, did u even look on google?
<bpb> first thing on the list when u type xfmedia is "seg fault on ubuntu"
<XamDM> is ther a channel for xubuntu 9.10 beta ???
<bpb> i dunno but thats what im running right now
<bpb> yeah 1.40 super fast
<bpb> haha
<bpb> ubuntu is slow, but xubuntu runs quite nicely for me
<XamDM> it realy rusn fast, im just searching for a usable xine-frontend on xubuntu (totem has no xine-backend anymore)
<bpb> good luck ill be back tomorrow
<[BadStart]> damn :s
<[BadStart]> too late :)
<ioka> if i remove the gnome desktop environment will i get rid of and free my memory.I have 512Mb ram and it is always 85 % is in use.
<ioka> *of the lag
<ioka> I installed XFCE4 and I do not see much impeovement
<XamDM> ioka, im running xfce4 at the moment an have 356MB of the memory used
<ioka> first I installed ubuntu.then I decided to see if I get the xubuntu environmental the performance will increase.So I did not uninstall the gnome.I just loged in using xfce4 .Are there any processes from gnome that might be also running?
<XamDM> ioka, xfce launches some gnomestuff
<XamDM> can bi disabled under xfce4-settings,session,advanced (hope so (il have to transalte[im german])
<XamDM> ioka, i have the gnomestuff enabled so that might not be the problem (did you reboot after installing xfce ???)
<ioka> no
<ioka> just logged out
<XamDM> ioka, maybe some deamons still running from gnome ??, i don't know just an idea
<XamDM> i am running 64bit i dont know if this uses less memory
<ioka> will uninstalling gnome help getting better speed?Mine is also 64bit
<XamDM> ioka, i dont belive that but i don't know, i just did a fresh xubuntu-install
<XamDM> but xubuntu uses much gnome-tools
<ioka> java proccess is taking all of my cpu
<ioka> I killed it it came up again
<XamDM> openoffice running ?ß, ther had been an error some time ago
<XamDM> i don't see a java process on my system
<XamDM> i have to look after my child ....
<XamDM> sun-java ore openjava ???
<[BadStart]> Ok... XUbuntu hangs just before kernel modules installation... I don't know why... I just saw many (tainted) modules error dumps :(
<ioka> sun java
<ioka> I think I'll reboot to see if there will be any difference
<ioka> btw i have 512 Mb ram but xubuntu reports only 493.6
<XamDM> ioka, maybe shared with VGA ???
<ioka> yes 64 MB is shared
<ioka> is there a search option in the gui file browser xubuntu use?I can not find it
<XamDM> rightclick on a folder
<ioka> is there a way to search not only in the folder I click on it but also in the subfolders?
<XamDM> it searches subfolders by default
<[BadStart]> Hi again :)
<[BadStart]> I'm still facing installation problem with xubuntu, if someone wish to help me I will appreciate it :)
<XamDM> [BadStart], ok, what problems do you have, what kind of hardware do you use ??
<[BadStart]> just a moment please
<[BadStart]> Ok
<[BadStart]> I'm trying to install XUbuntu 9.04 on a Compaq Armada M700 equiped with 256MB of RAM
<[BadStart]> Searching on google I just found many other users facing off my problem that is: the boot process hung
<[BadStart]> Maybe it's a kernel incompatibility matter :(
<XamDM> did you try xubuntu 9.10 beta ??
<[BadStart]> No
<XamDM> its using a newer kernel (2.6.31)
<XamDM> official release is 29.10. so its ok to install it
<[BadStart]> Ok, I will download the iso
<Sysi> [BadStart]: it don't boot to installation or after that?
<XamDM> did you try to boot with noapic and noalsa (alsa=off not shure) ?
<XamDM> its a livecd you can just checkout if it fits your needs
<XamDM> look for the daily-livecd
<[BadStart]> Ok, follows what I did yesterday:
<[BadStart]> The XUbuntu "main menu" boots but I'm not able to install or try it in live mode
<XamDM> [BadStart], sorry ill have to leave, my wife waits at work ..., il be bak in a few hors
<[BadStart]> don't worry, thank you and have a nice day :)
<XamDM> maybe it works with 9.10, otherwise pres f6 and disable apic and acpi
<[BadStart]> I tried
<ioka> woudl anyone be so kind please to tell me the command to move directories?
<mccracken> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ioka> what is the name for default file manager in xubuntu and how can I start it as a root?
<mccracken> "sudo thunar"
<mccracken> !thunar
<ubottu> Thunar is a file manager for !Xfce. It is a lightweight alternative to !Nautilus and is quite similar. More info at: http://thunar.xfce.org/index.html - Want to Replace Nautilus with Thunar? See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/nonautilusplease
<ioka> thanks
<Shurik2k5> guys, i can't see panels in xfce4  after reboot
<Shurik2k5> only desktop folder
<likemindead> What version of Xubuntu?
<Shurik2k5> 9.04
<Sysi> al + f2 "xfce4-panel"
<Sysi> *alt
<Shurik2k5> in linux mint -> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Shurik2k5> it work, but panels not standart
<Shurik2k5> only one panel in bottom
<Sysi> make them as you like :)
<Shurik2k5> i customize my panels long time
<Shurik2k5> after reboot i can't see it
<Shurik2k5> after startx xfce4-panels i see standart panel
<Sysi> have you saved session?
<Shurik2k5> ooooops
<Shurik2k5> no
<Shurik2k5> i think panels save automated
<Sysi> well, that may solve it
<Shurik2k5> a'm i right?
<Sysi> i think they should save otherly also
<Shurik2k5> by the way xubuntu work stable compared with gnome version
<Shurik2k5> where can i find some tips to work with xubuntu?
<Shurik2k5> optimization/perfomance etc.
<Shurik2k5> Sysi thanks a lot!
<Besogon> Hello. I have found alacarte source. It seems that alacarte has written with python and consists from 3 small files. http://alacarte.sourcearchive.com/ (There shouldn't be much different between Gnome menu and Xfce menu). May be someone can change situation in xfce with menu editor. I'm completely noob in programming.
<Carlis10> Hi
<dreewill_> hi
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<dreewill_> does anyone know a link where i can see the changes made to xfce for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> dreewill_: there are diffs on launchpad for every project
<jarnos> I lost ability to suspend by closing lid in Karmic maybe due to partial upgrade. Which packages control this?
<dreewill_> @TheSheep thx
<chang-li> hi, i don't see xfce4-autostart-editor.
<trkemist> anyone here can help me with a quick xwindows question using ATI config?
<trkemist> I can't move widnows between screenns, but I can move my mouse?
<chang-li> trkemist: are the windows max or resizable?
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<RiSkOo> hola
<RiSkOo> alguien habla español?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to make a launcher for a jsp file up on my top bar?
<slow-motion> n8
<niros> hello
<nikolam> hi
<niros> did anyone occured issus with connecting Evolution to MS Exhcnage?
<niros> evloution just crashes ... :)
<nikolam> mmm I dont use evolution.. nor ms * anything
<nikolam> anyone else to help niros ?
<niros> nikolam: i'm working in an organization , i mostly need it for Appointments and those corparte bullsh1t :)
<nikolam> I use thunderbird with lightning add-on for calendar
<nikolam> i have my calendar published on .ics file on server
<nikolam> and I import calendars from other sources
<nikolam> but if your infastructure is based on that, then oh, i suppose
<nikolam> niros, did you try different version of evolution?
<nikolam> what version of xubuntu you use?
<niros> how can i know that , i Can print you `uname` output
<niros> ..
<niros> i'm downloading the latest version ... :)
<nikolam> niros use latest stable
#xubuntu 2009-10-22
<visitor1> hi channel
<visitor1> anybody could please help me restoring my xfce desktop
<visitor1> i have lost my right mouse button on desktop and the programm menu whis is normaly on the high left side
<visitor1> it went wrong afetr installing a few packages, i tried to delete the stuff but to no avail
<visitor1> hi people
<visitor1> just managed some part of my problem, the right mouse click is working again on the desktop :)
<cody-somerville> visitor1, Hi Visitor. Whats your problem? :)
<visitor1> but i still have no applications menu on the task bar on top left
<visitor1> hi cody-somerville
<visitor1> had some trouble after installing a few packages
<visitor1> the desktop didnt show any files and the taskbar produced errors
<visitor1> the problem whis i have still is that the application menu doesnt show on the task bar
<cody-somerville> Right click, click add new items
<cody-somerville> then select Xfce Menu from the list and click add once more
<visitor1> works, thanks a lot :)
<homebrewcider> wonder if anyone can help me. on my server I'm trying to install a .deb file. says "requires installation of 15 packages" starts installing , then says "check your internet connection". I'm connectedd, cos same computer can apt-get update okay
<cody-somerville> homebrewcider, try using a different mirror
<homebrewcider> hmm, to downloiad the deb file?
<cody-somerville> to download the dependencies
<homebrewcider> ah okay, will try that
<homebrewcider> cody, that worked, thanx
<cody-somerville> np :)
<knome> beep
<knome> cody-somerville, should i eat some pizza or go home and make some bread?
<cody-somerville> fuzzy, try again later.
<ioka> hello
<ioka> how can I find out what partitions do I have and their names so I can mount them?
<cody-somerville> lshw should help
<Sysi> that might be easiest with nautilus filemanager
<Sysi> it can show them straight ahead
<ioka> it does not show them
<ioka> I do not have nautilius
<Sysi> you can install it
<Sysi> but that't just one way
<Sysi> for me easiest
<ioka> i'd like to find out the general knowledge for mounting
<ioka> let's say I do not have a gui interface
<ioka> only black terminal
<cody-somerville> ioka, ls /sys/block
<cody-somerville> ioka, that'll list all block devices
<ioka> ok
<ochosi> ioka, you can also ls /dev/ | grep sda (where "sda" is the device name of your hdd. you can find out via ls /sys/block)
<ioka> how to mount partition and change the permissions on it?
<ochosi> ioka, "man mount"
<Pres-Gas> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<florian_> Hello everybody, why does my xfce-panel start and end several times after boot-up
<likemindead> Yikes. That's no good. What version of Xubuntu?
<florian_> ubuntu 9.04 with xcfe-desktop
<likemindead> Ah. You installed xfce-desktop in Ubuntu. I'm not sure what to do there.
<florian_> well, some weeks ago, almost everybody on this channel said there is no difference whether I have a "pure" xubuntu or "only" the xcfe-dektop.
<likemindead> I've always had mixed results installing multiple desktop environments...
<florian_> for example?
<likemindead> Bugginess like you're describing.
<likemindead> I think simply adding window managers is safer than adding entire desktop environments.
<florian_> hm. would it be useful to deinstall the gnome-desktop?
<florian_> what are window-managers?
<likemindead> !window manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about window manager
<likemindead> Hrm...
<likemindead> http://www.ghacks.net/2008/12/09/get-to-know-linux-desktop-environment-vs-window-manager/
<likemindead> Window managers are smaller & simpler. They don't include file managers, etc. That's when it becomes a desktop environment.
<florian_> how can i find out which wm is being used by my de?
<florian_> thanx for the link, very enlightening!
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<florian_> thank you!
<mikubuntu> omg.  i never used a torrent before.  had trouble with azureus, and another, and then someone here suggested using deluge yesterday .. well it works, but it's downloading a 1.12 gb file at between 1.4 and 2 kib/s ..  in two days its downloaded barely 20% of the file.  i thought 'torrents' were sposed to be FAST?
<TheSheep> depends on how many people are seeding it
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<likemindead> 0__o
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<Windowsuckscock> !ops
<likemindead> What are you hoping to accomplish?
<cody-somerville> that
 * likemindead shakes his head in bewilderment...
<ron_o> is there any way I can troubleshoot why my flash gets corrupted after my browser has been open for too long?
<ron_o> It happens both in Firefox and Opera. The same symptoms. Even when I changed Opera setting for Flashplayer 10x it continues.
<ron_o> I'm using Jaunty
<nikolam> what browser
<nikolam> what flawh version
<nikolam> what xubuntu version
<nikolam> how flash is installed, what version
<nikolam> oh, jaunty, thats like latest,9.94
<nikolam> 32 or 64-bit
<ron_o> Opera 9.63 and Firefox 3.01.. 32 bit, You have version 10,0,22,87 installed
<ron_o> same symptoms in both. Exactly the same. The sound gets distorted and the entire flash stutters, like as in it will start and stop.
<ron_o> but only after my browser has been open for some time.
<ron_o> weird symptom.
<nikolam> what web page are that you are experience that on?
<ron_o> youtube.
<ron_o> but it's happend over several web pages..
<ron_o> vimeo also.
<nikolam> try installing seamonkey. if problem persist, try installing flash from adobe site, that might help
<ron_o> with FF I would just disable then re-enable Flash and then reload the page and it would be fine. But with Opera I must restart the entire browser.
<nikolam> Personally I am on 64 bit Hardy and i use latest 64bit flash from <adobe. Works great now
<ron_o> will do. Didn't think about adobe's version.
<ron_o> uninstall the free version?
<nikolam> i wont.
<nikolam> I think it is just older non free version just installed with repo
<mikubuntu> omg.  i never used a torrent before.  had trouble with azureus, and another, and then someone here suggested using deluge yesterday .. well it works, but it's downloading a 1.12 gb file at between 1.4 and 2 kib/s ..  in two days its downloaded barely 20% of the file.  i thought 'torrents' were sposed to be FAST?
<nikolam> One day you do upgrade it will follow upgrade
<ron_o> mikubuntu, your filewall is probably causing you problems.
<ron_o> you need to figure out which port that deluge is running off of and open that port in your firewall.
<mikubuntu> ummm, what do i do, disable till the torrents done?
<ron_o> torrent applications are both clients and servers.
<ron_o> mikubuntu, try that to see if it is your firewall, but you need a firewall. Just open the port that deluge is using.
<ron_o> depending on your firewall....
<ron_o> you'll have to figure out how to do that.
<mikubuntu> omg, i don't even know what firewall is on here or where to find it .. haha .. let alone find the port
<ron_o> and torrents are only as fast as there are seeders and leechers.
<ron_o> well, that is beyond the issues of this channel. :)
<mikubuntu> well, you don't have to start calling names
<mikubuntu> :)
<ron_o> first, turn off your firewall and I bet you will have a better experience, but turn it back on because you don't want to become a victim of your own doing. :)
<mikubuntu> now its downloading at about 5 kib/s .. haha .. eta .. 2d 2h .. hahaha
<ron_o> be patient. It takes awhile for you to become 'recognized'
<ron_o> you should read up on just the basics of bittorrent.
<nikolam> mikubuntu, torrent speed is all about seeds. Also about your seed ratio
<nikolam> also dwat is you up/dw speed?
<nikolam> also use http//ftp server for iso it is faster, and then seed :)
<Aquina> 'lo I'm using Azureus 2.5.04 with Xubuntu. Yet I had no problems but I'm concerned about security. Shuld I upgrade to vuze 4.0?
<Sysi> no, if it's installed from repos
<Sysi> there isn't unsecure stuff
<Aquina> ok, thx
<peanut2> greetings
<ryjyd> hello
<ryjyd> anyone about?
<knome>  
<ryjyd> well, I'll lay a question out here, and hopefully someone knows what to do
<knome> yup.
<ryjyd> I got vino server running on xubuntu, and in the process of doing that, I made the panels disappear, and every time I restart my comp, the last firefox window I had comes up, a system monitor, and a terminal, and that's it
<ryjyd> question is, how do I get the panels back up?
<knome> ryjyd, alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<ryjyd> that was easy
<ryjyd> now to figure out if it sticks...
<knome> yup. you got anything mor challenging? ;)
<ryjyd> yeah, but I don't feel like digging into it, and I think it's a hardware issue anyhow... old ass PCs
<knome> you can try
<ryjyd> it involves lugging hardware around... and the messages I get look like the results of fried memory chips
<ryjyd> btw, the panels stayed... thanks for that
<knome> okay
<knome> forunately memory is cheap
<ryjyd> yeah... cheaper if you get it from a pc antique store
<ryjyd> I think I will challenge you a bit... gimme a sec to hook this other pc up
<knome> okay
<ryjyd> could be a hard drive too... can hear a  little grinding going on...
<ryjyd> the live cd does look for a swap  partition, doesn't it...
<knome> i suppose so yeah
<ryjyd> man, my stuff might be all simple... kinda disappointing
<ryjyd> all msgs start with ata1.01
<knome> sounds like HD
<ryjyd> exception emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0
<ryjyd> BMDMA stat 0x45
<ryjyd> cmd c8/00:20:3f:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/f0 tag 0 dma 4096
<ryjyd> in
<ryjyd> res 51/40:01:57:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/f0 Emask 0x9 (media error)
<ryjyd> okay... I has plan
<knome> the ata messages sound like HD
<ryjyd> and media error... big clue theree too
<ryjyd> I will unhook one hd, or maybe both
<ryjyd> well well... that looks better
<ritchie_rope> hello
<ryjyd> I apologize, but I have nothing complicated, I'm afraid
<knome> hi ritchie_rope
<knome> ryjyd, that's ok ;)
<ritchie_rope> could someone help me in setting up GRUB?
<ryjyd> unless you can tell me for sure that an ati card with an rca video out won't work without holy water
<ritchie_rope> I am sure it is not so complicated as the descriptions of it are..
<knome> ritchie_rope, grub should be set up automatically
<knome> ryjyd, probably won't ;)
<ritchie_rope> knome, sure, but I installed a windows xp (had to because of printing problems)
<ryjyd> okay, I'm off to get holy water, then
<ritchie_rope> and I managed to have xubuntu again
<ryjyd> thanks again for your help
<ritchie_rope> it boots up, but xp is nowhere
<knome> ryjyd, np. have fun with xubuntu.
<knome> !grub | ritchie_rope
<ubottu> ritchie_rope: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ritchie_rope> yes, I know.. i googled a lot in the topic
<ritchie_rope> but the descriptions are not so helpful..
<knome> right
<knome> ritchie_rope, what's the problem?
<ritchie_rope> I only want GRUB to load xp for me sometimes, nothing more
<knome> ritchie_rope, yep, but where are you stuck in?
<ritchie_rope> only the linux kernel lines and the memtest can be found on the options sreen
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Recovering%20GRUB%20after%20reinstalling%20Windows
<ritchie_rope> on loading
<knome> see that page. does it tell you what you have to do?
<knome> uhm
<knome> sorry
<knome> that was a wrong subheading
<ritchie_rope> well, in another way I already recovered the GRUB
<knome> okay
<ritchie_rope> I only want to add a line somehow which loads xp
<knome> i suppose reinstalling would help as well..
<knome> i understand
<ritchie_rope> oh, ok.. I'll try it
<ritchie_rope> just my dvd reader is getting on my nerves, hopefully it will read the live cd
<knome> ritchie_rope, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-116093.html
<knome> ritchie_rope, there is more
<ritchie_rope> thank you for this last page...
<ritchie_rope> it seems promising
<ritchie_rope> at least somewhere it is described why I always have to write hd something but all I always see is sda in linux
<knome> yup
<ritchie_rope> by the way, does it make any difference if I see boot partitions made by windows listed separately after typing fdisk -l?
<ritchie_rope> oh, it is fsck if i am not mistaken
<ritchie_rope> sorry, it is pretty late here :(
<knome> here as well
<Whisper> i get something with conflicting packages when i try to install virtualbox, why is that?
<Whisper> libqtgui4 seems to be the problem
<Whisper> but i cant figure out what to do
<ritchie_rope> wow!!!!
<ritchie_rope> working!!! :D:D
<ritchie_rope> I can't believe it!  :)
<ritchie_rope> it was simple indeed
<ritchie_rope> :)
<ritchie_rope> thank you for helping me, knome
<knome> ritchie_rope, no. have fun :)
<knome> s/no/np/
<Whisper> anyone else having problems with virtualbox install?
<knome> Whisper, nope, not at the moment. what's the problem?
<Whisper> wait, ill give you a pastebin
<Whisper> knome http://paste.ubuntu.com/299346/
<Whisper> thats what it said
<knome> Whisper, which xubuntu are you running?
<Whisper> latest i think..i just downloaded it
<Whisper> how can i check?
<knome> what does 'lsb_release -a' say in terminal?
<Whisper> Ubuntu 9.04
<knome> okay
<knome> Whisper, what does 'sudo apt-get check' say?
<Whisper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299349/
<knome> Whisper, with sudo, please
<Whisper> im root
<knome> right
<knome> let me think a bit
<Whisper> however, if i try to apt-get the package it complained about in the first link i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/299350/
<knome> what if you try to isntall libaudio2? :P
<Whisper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299352/
<knome> right. 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list' ?
<Whisper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/299354/
<knome> okay, there's the problem
<knome> just a minute
<knome> Whisper, you are familiar in editing text files?
<Whisper> yeah, sure
<Whisper> i know linux well, not that skilled on ubuntu tho since ive mostly been using gentoo before
<knome> okay, so replace your /etc/apt/sources.list with this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6281152&postcount=2
<knome> then run 'sudo apt-get update' and try to install virtualbox again
<knome> and tell me the results or any problems you might run into, of course
<Whisper> running update now
<Whisper> seems to be working so far
<Whisper> what is vboxgtk?
<knome> some kind of gui, i suppose
<Whisper> okay
#xubuntu 2009-10-23
<Whisper> thanks alot, seems to be working now, gonna install xp in it tomorrow :)
<knome> np
<knome> i'll go to bed now
<knome> have fun
<ritchie_rope> goot night, everyone
<ritchie_rope> goot night, everyone
<gigawatt> I just got finished building a computer and i have 2 hard drives and one cd rom drive. one HD is sata the other ata, the cdrom and the ata drive are connected together, and they both aren't showing up in linux.
<likemindead> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<gigawatt> when i type mount i don't see those devices as far as i can tell
<visitor1> hi channel :)
<visitor1> my xubuntu is still not running perfect
<visitor1> if i want to logout i get this message :The name org.xfce.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files
<visitor1> i can only shutdown with the turn off button of the computer
<_Techie_> visitor1, have you tied re installing xfce4-session?
<visitor1> you mean remove it in packet manager and reinstall _Techie_ ?
<_Techie_> sudo apt-get remove xfce4-session && sudo apt-get install xfce4-session
<visitor1> its the same error or do i have to reboot?
<_Techie_> restarting X should do
<_Techie_> oh wait
<_Techie_> you cant log out, my bad
<_Techie_> yeah
<visitor1> well i have a few downloads running so i cant reboot at the moment but i will try it later, thanks for your help _Techie_  :)
<_Techie_> visitor1, i cant guarantee that that will fix the problem, i was suggesting it as its the first thing i would do given the output
<visitor1> ok, i keep you informed
<ocs_> hi (jaunty 9.04). in which folder is the horrible image, with trees at the login ? I want to change it with a custom image
<psycho_oreos> why don't you add a new theme in instead?
<ocs_> psycho_oreos: in which way?
<psycho_oreos> ocs_, Applications, System, Login Window
<psycho_oreos> and add new one in
<ocs_> thanks psycho_oreos
<psycho_oreos> nw
<Sysi> i wonder how that can be done in karmic
<heyjoe> hi, i'm trying to boot live cd of xubuntu 9.04, starts loading for a while and then blinking caps lock (i assume kernel panic), this happened after i used partimage to backup and then restore an ntfs partition, my best guess is that there is no free space left on my ext3 partition, although don't know why this would affect it, what should i do to get it to boot the live cd?
<Sysi> anything on har disc shouldn't affect booting on live cd
<Sysi> have you get to disc menu?
<heyjoe> it's odd though, i'll try recreate the live cd
<heyjoe> i get to the first menu that usually comes up (i'm able to select appropriate language) is that the one you're referring to?
<heyjoe> hit return return to boot live but then kernel panic after a while
<Sysi> no, the one where are installin and testing without it etc options
<Sysi> well, cd can be broken or burning failed
<heyjoe> it's actually off usb flash drive, will wipe it and use usb creater
<Sysi> all computers can't boot from usb
<Sysi> that may cause your problem
<Sysi> one of mines loads the kenel and hangs there
<heyjoe> i'm not sure i'm following, i have booted like this before and it has worked fine
<Sysi> oh
<heyjoe> no this particular netbook can boot usb, i've done it several times before
<heyjoe> on the same particular flash drive
<Sysi> hmm, well you can remake te image
<Sysi> how did you made it bootable, with unetbootin?
<benchik> hello
<benchik> updated my xubuntu 8.04.3 kernel from 2.6.24-24 to 2.6.24-25 and now i have no sound. please help
<_Pete_> benchik: check volmes from (alsa)mixes
<_Pete_> mixer
<benchik> hello. after upgrading 8.04.3 LTS from kernel 2.6.24-24 to 2.6.24-25 my sound isn't working. please help!
<Sysi> how did you updated, with update manager?
<Sysi> have you checked sound settings?
<benchik> with the updater
<benchik> i get an error when clicking on the icon
<Sysi> what?
<benchik> in settings manager i don't have sound icon at all. (only on the bar)
<benchik> GStreamer was unable to detect any sound devices. Some sound system specific GStreamer packages may be missing. It may also be a permissions problem.
<benchik> this is the error
<benchik> when i reboot to kernel 2.6.24-24 the sound is back
<Sysi> the driver changes or isn't compatible with new kernel maybe
<benchik> tried to google for it, but saw only suggestions to run some also installation script. i prefer not to run external installation scripts since the might mess up xubuntu's packages system
<benchik> *also=alsa
<benchik> any suggestions?
<benchik> you think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8150110 is trustworthy?
<benchik> i mean to install AlsaUpgrade-1.0.x-rev-1.17.sh?
<Sysi> well, noone have said that it won't work
<benchik> i'll try. hope it eon't mess up my system
<benchik> the script says no alsa found. wtf? the kernel doesn't recognize it? it says it'll download alsa. whatever/
<slow-motion> hi
<benchik> Sysi: the script worked :)
<Sysi> great :)
<boscop> how can I lock the screen? I can't find it on any menu
<ochosi> boscop, #crtl+alt+escape is the standard keyboard shortcut
<ochosi> boscop, sry, not escape but del
<ochosi> boscop, the command is called xflock4 and you can set custom keyboard shortcut for it too
<boscop> thanks ochosi
<thune3> moving to fresh 9.10 I'd like to reinstall top level packages. Is there any way to extract/find the top level packages only (minimal set) in my current 9.04?
<]Spectre[> Hi,I'm migrating from ubuntu-gnome tu xubuntu xfce,I'm looking for Place>Connect to server,can you help me ?
<Sysi> you want to move files?
<]Spectre[> Sysi,are you talking to me ?
<Sysi> yup
<]Spectre[> Sysi,I need to do a connection to a "window share" service
<faily> im kinda new to ubuntu/xubuntu, im more used to pure debian, how can i lock down the tty terminals, every time i type exit im brought back in with them all at an open shell
<faily> when i boot they're all open
<faily> and yes i set passwd
<Gratz474> is 9.10 out yet?
<_Pete_> no
<Sysi> rc is
<Gratz474> ah
<Gratz474> Sysi, i am running the ubuntu 9.10 right now
<Sysi> me too :)
<_Pete_> I am not going to upgrade anytime soon
<Gratz474> i was thinking of maybe giving the xubuntu a try cause of the compositor
<_Pete_> and not even reboot, since this 9.04 is extreamly stable
<Gratz474> i have heard its better then the one in ubuntu (meta city) and compiz
<Sysi> i like xfce more, effects also
<Gratz474> is there effects?
<Gratz474> i thought it was just a window shadow
<Gratz474> i didn't think the compositor really did effects
<Sysi> well, opacity
<Sysi> no animations
<Gratz474> yea compiz runs as smooth as butter here
<Gratz474> but
<Gratz474> when i enable it, my firefox browsing maybe gets 10 percent more non smooth
<Gratz474> less smooth
<Gratz474> still perfectly usable though
<Gratz474> the metacity compositor makes it a little bit better, but i have heard xfce has the best compositer there is
<Gratz474> so maybe i could get some shadows etc and full 100 percent firefox speeds
<Gratz474> just a guess anyways
<Gratz474> maybe not
<Gratz474> Sysi, think it would make any difference? hehe
<p0rkjello> Looking for a working link for the 9.10 rc
<p0rkjello> only link working is the amd64 versions
<_Pete_> p0rkjello: when using Beta version
<_Pete_> if something doesnt work
<_Pete_> compile it yourself
<p0rkjello> _Pete_: just looking to download the iso. all of the links on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/rc/ are broken.. except amd64 which i dont want/need
<_Pete_> sorry
<_Pete_> understood you wrongly :)
<p0rkjello> _Pete_: i should have been more clear :)
<_Pete_> never mind
<_Pete_> but why is all wanting to install beta now?
<jkl> Can xubuntu 9.04 read ntfs hard disk?
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<likemindead> ;-)
<Carl463> am i in xuntu ?
<Carl463> xubuntu ?
<Carl463> Bye
<jarmenda> Got a bit of an issue to inquire on. Xubuntu 9.10 at the moment. All is well until today and I get an update for adobe-flash. I go through the motions to update it. It then pauses at DPKG then it seems to bomb out.
<jarmenda> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/adobe-flashplugin_10.0.32.18-1karmic1_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<jarmenda> Uninstalling it and installing it from Adobe.com nop joy either.
<knome> jarmenda, are you familiar with terminal?
<jarmenda> I can certainly get by ... sure
<knome> jarmenda, okay. what does 'sudo apt-get check' in terminal say?
<jarmenda> stand by
<jarmenda> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<knome> jarmenda, okay. try doing 'sudo apt-get update' and check after that again
<jarmenda> Alrighty. Stand by.
<jarmenda> Did the check. Same thing.
<knome> okay. just a moment.
<jarmenda> No worries  :-)
<knome> jarmenda, hmm. try to uninstall the package (sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin) and install flashplugin-nonfree instead
<jarmenda> Hmmmm. Didn't think of that. Stand by.
<jarmenda> clear
<jarmenda> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<jarmenda> Same thing I'm afraid.
<jarmenda> Now I do mouse over the update icon and mentions something about possible unmet dependencies.
<jarmenda> Problem is that what those dependencies are it doesn't say (that I can find).
#xubuntu 2009-10-24
<knome> jarmenda, sorry, i lost myself in the world of internet
<jarmenda> LOL it's Friday too (at least where I'm sitting)
<knome> jarmenda, what does 'sudo apt-get check' say now?
<knome> it's been saturday a bit over 2 hours here already
<jarmenda> E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<knome> right.
<knome> jarmenda, and you did 'sudo apt-get remove --purge adobe-flashplugin' ?
<jarmenda> Did that as well but I will give it a go once more
<knome> what did that say then?
<jarmenda> Same exact error message
<knome> hmm
<knome> okay, just a minute
<jarmenda> when I just did the apt-get remove...
<knome> yep
<knome> jarmenda, there seems to be a thread about you problem in the ubuntu forums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8152309) solved a week ago
<knome> jarmenda, search for message #8 or browse to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8086156&postcount=8 without all the messages
<jarmenda> Gonna check it out.
<knome> let me know if it worked out
<jarmenda> it'll be a min as I have to install gedit
<knome> you can use mousepad also
<knome> it's just basic text editor stuff
<jarmenda> Well now
<jarmenda> Looks like that did it
<knome> good to hear
<jarmenda> admittingly I didn't make a backup of the ststus file but then again I'm used to doing that with the Windows registry
<jarmenda> bad habit I know
<jarmenda> domo arigato!
<knome> o.O?
<jarmenda> Japanese for thank you
<knome> ah, you're welcome.
<jarmenda> have a good one
<only1rockn1> i need help configuring a marvell wireless card in a emachine celerond 512 ram 1044 swap 80 gig hd
<only1rockn1> it wont see it
<only1rockn1> under xubuntu but it found it under freespire
<only1rockn1> any ideas please
<_Techie_> good luck finding marvell wireless chipset drivers for linux (last time i checked, they dont exist)
<_Techie_> however you can always use the windows drivers via ndiswrapper
<only1rockn1> how did freespire find it and let it work
<_Techie_> im not sure
<only1rockn1> so how do i get the latest wine
<only1rockn1> i am going to need it right
<likemindead> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IcedTeaMan> Alright.
<IcedTeaMan> I need some help...
<_Techie_> !ask
<IcedTeaMan> with this...
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IcedTeaMan> disk.
<IcedTeaMan> I need to make it bootable. This program is really confusing though.
<IcedTeaMan> Help, anyone?
<IcedTeaMan> Please.
<_Techie_> what program are you currently using?
<IcedTeaMan> CD Burner XP Pro.
<IcedTeaMan> Something like that.
<_Techie_> are you burning a bootable ISO?
<IcedTeaMan> Yes.
<IcedTeaMan> On a CD.
<_Techie_> if you want to use windows to do this i reccomend imgburn, as the inbuilt cd burner software in windows isnt very powerful
<IcedTeaMan> It's not the inbuilt one.
<IcedTeaMan> It's just something calling itself "XP".
<IcedTeaMan> I only have Windows and 5 gigs of SuSe Linux.
<IcedTeaMan> Which is pretty useless by itself.
<IcedTeaMan> It's asking me about emulation type.
<_Techie_> well if you want to burn it in linux brasero should work peice of cake, in windows imgburn
<IcedTeaMan> Alright.
<_Techie_> neither will require you to change any settings other than burn speed if you wish
<IcedTeaMan> Hmm.
<IcedTeaMan> Sounds good.
<IcedTeaMan> Thanks.
<_Techie_> no problem
<likemindead> Use the program Ubuntu recommends, Infrarecorder.
<visitor1> hi _Techie_ , thanks for yesterdays help, sudo apt-get remove xfce4-session && sudo apt-get install xfce4-session, did work fabously
<_Techie_> visitor1, glad i could help
<cwickert> where can I download the rc? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/rc/ only lists the alternate, but not the desktop cd
<_Techie_> karmic is set to be released on the 29th, why not just wait it out?
<cwickert> _Techie_: because I want to try the rc, not the final
<cwickert> meanwhile I found a mirror with the desktop image
<_Techie_> well im gonna go to sleep
<_Techie_> Night all
<St0n3-C0l> Anyone uses Hamster here?
<knome> we don't interfere with animal here;P
<St0n3-C0l> LOL
<St0n3-C0l> Hamster - Time Tracker :D
<St0n3-C0l> works with GNOME though but not quite sure whether it works on XFCE or not and that too the XFCE version on Hardy
<St0n3-C0l> :D
<knome> should work
<knome> have you had problems?
<St0n3-C0l> I am going to go for Xubuntu Hardy
<St0n3-C0l> at the moment :)
<St0n3-C0l> No heard it few days back and on Ubuntu 9.04, it worked well
<knome> hardy is old ;)
<St0n3-C0l> I know but
<St0n3-C0l> still supported
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<knome> sure
<St0n3-C0l> And I've reason to go on it apart from the codecs problem :(
<St0n3-C0l> I have to recompile everything for Hardy then.
<knome> my eeepc is the only machine still running jaunty, the rest are karmic
<St0n3-C0l> lol
<St0n3-C0l> I've got Intel dude
<St0n3-C0l> intel video :)
<St0n3-C0l> The major reason for going back, otherwise love Jaunty as the memory footprint is quite low
<St0n3-C0l> though I use Linux Mint series ;)
<knome> okay
<St0n3-C0l> And we can upgrade XFCE's own version right in it?
<knome> hmm?
<St0n3-C0l> I mean
<St0n3-C0l> Upgrade to 4.6.1
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<knome> in hardy?
<St0n3-C0l> there were some PPAs I found
<St0n3-C0l> Yes
<knome> if the ppa's work, go ahead;)
<St0n3-C0l> and did that long time back. Was quite good but as the integration in the old LM and Ubuntu wasn't quite there as now, so thats what stopping me to D/Ling LM
<St0n3-C0l> anyways thanks dude
<St0n3-C0l> :)
<knome> np
<St0n3-C0l> I can guarantee the work on those PPAs because I think they were by the XFCE developers themselves
<knome> yeah, that's possible
<St0n3-C0l> So will finally settle on Hardy again LOL
<knome> ;)
<St0n3-C0l> Lets just hope the compilation of codecs goes well, thats only one big PAIN otherwise all is well for me.
<knome> yeah
<knome> good luck
<St0n3-C0l> Thanks :)
<St0n3-C0l> Will try to be regular in here :)
<knome> hehe, great
<knome> i think i am already way *too* regular
<St0n3-C0l1> Thanks for the support knome :)
<St0n3-C0l1> bye take care buddy.
<knome> you too
<goldmanru> Hi to everybody!:)
<knome> !hi | goldmanru
<ubottu> goldmanru: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<goldmanru> It's pretty quiet here...:)
<knome> yep. nice and comfortable idling.
<knome> any way, feel free to make some noise
<goldmanru> :)
<goldmanru> Well, in fact I;m really a beginner is matters of both IRC and Xubuntu...
<goldmanru> Do you guys all use latest release of Xubuntu?
<knome> it varies
<goldmanru> It's just that I have problems with it...so would you please point me in the right direction for Xubuntu related solution
<knome> goldmanru, are you talking about 9.04 or 9.10?
<goldmanru> :) things get worse since i use Xubuntu on IBM laptop. I was talking about latest stable release 9.04...sorry for being unclear
<knome> ok, so what's the problem
<goldmanru> It's mostly related to the sound chip I have Cirrus Logic...
<knome> okay
<goldmanru> And since I've never tried any of the distros before it's so frustrating for me...
<goldmanru> I don't even know how to install drivers here...:)
<goldmanru> Though i managed to get my video working correctly, thanks to a faq i found on the net
<knome> so, do yo have sound at all
<goldmanru> But not a word about audio...it just seems that I'm the only one who have this problem
<goldmanru> Well I sure have chip, but my laptop is deadly silent:-D
<knome> okay
<goldmanru> IBM T22 CS4625b/4297A
<goldmanru> I dont even know how to define which chip i have onboard
<goldmanru> I hope I'm not too daft for this :)
<knome> lshw
<knome> has your audio worked before on ubuntu?
<goldmanru> Now I have OSS mixer and ALSA mixer installed at the same time. I dont even know whether it is right or not. And I'm sure that sound is not mute, but still when i try to play audio - it silent
<goldmanru> sorry...a sec
<goldmanru> should I do "sudo" before this?
<goldmanru> ok, I did lshw and I see a list of something...:-)
<knome> http://open.knome.fi/2009/07/05/panels-disappearing-and-other-frequently-asked-questions/ - see the pulseauio stuff from the bottom of the post
<goldmanru> ok, opening it...
<goldmanru> But...isn't it about pulseaudio....do I have it?
<knome> you can run those commands
<knome> and then you definitely won't have it
<goldmanru> :-D
<knome> and then we know it's not about PA
<goldmanru> Ok, I'm going  do some cleaning over here...:-D
<goldmanru> Oh, It says I don't have -purge package :-(
<knome> --purge with two -'s
<knome> hmm
<knome> i need to fix the post
<goldmanru> Package pulseaudio is not installed, so not removed
<goldmanru> I guess I don't have it
<knome> okay
<knome> which media have you tried playing?
<goldmanru> Audio CD, a couple of DVD movies
<knome> okay
<knome> try to play a .wav file
<goldmanru> It's playing now
<goldmanru> I can see it playing, but I can't hear it:)
<knome> okay, just a moment
<goldmanru> sure, no problem
<knome> have you checked alsamixer?
<goldmanru> Well...hard to say
<knome> okay, so go to terminal and run 'alsamixer'
<goldmanru> How can I do it anyway?
<goldmanru> Ok
<knome> it's a text-based mixer - let's check everything is okay there
<goldmanru> I've tried to raise volume levels everywhere I could...
<goldmanru> Some items are off
<knome> what are the "card" and "chip" values in alsamixer?
<goldmanru> Card: Sound Fusion CS46xx
<goldmanru> Chip: Cirrus Logic CS4297A rev 4
<knome> okay
<goldmanru> :-)
<knome> which items are off? is there any bar with "MM" under it?
<goldmanru> Yes a few...
<knome> also, have you checked that the sound card is enabled in the bios?
<goldmanru> I guess so...
<knome> you should double check
<goldmanru> Can I check it from OS?
<knome> no, you have to go to the bios
<goldmanru> ok, as you say
<goldmanru> gonna reboot
<knome> okay:)
<goldmanru> Hi, I'm back
<knome> welcome back
<goldmanru> Well, I haven't found anything that could relate to sound in bios
<goldmanru> :-(
<knome> okay
<knome> so then it's probably enabled
<goldmanru> I guess...
<knome> goldmanru, have you read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ?
<goldmanru> Thanks a lot. I haven't seen it.
<knome> no problem. most of the things aren't ubuntu/xubuntu specific, so most of the tutorials for ubuntu are good for xubuntu also
<knome> bbl ->
<gcrazy> Hi, what's the difference exactly between normal and alternate installer cd isos?
<goldmanru1> Hi
<gcrazy> Only that the normal runs a graphical installation and alternate runs debian's text based installation?
<gcrazy> What I want to know is if that's the only difference
<second_nick> hi
<second_nick> how can i mount my second drive?
<likemindead> One second, Kokos.
<likemindead> I know of a good article.
<lailapas> 2 commands
<likemindead> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountlinux
<TheSheep> !mount | likemindead
<ubottu> likemindead: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<likemindead> Yes, TheSheep, I'm aware of what mount is.
<lailapas> its ntfs
<likemindead> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<lailapas> sudo mount /dev/sb1 /sb1 -t ntfs
<lailapas> this?
<slow-motion> hi
<only1rockn1> my wireless card is being ignored by the system
<only1rockn1> please help
<only1rockn1> any1
<Sysi> what's model of that?
<only1rockn1>  mavell
<only1rockn1> 8300 ver 78
<only1rockn1> ver 7
<only1rockn1> i had it working in freespire
<Sysi> have you googled with "model name + ubuntu"?
<Sysi> i'm on very slow internet connection currently
<likemindead> Doesn't look good, only1rockn1. I don't think there are good drivers available for Marvell chips.
<likemindead> You may be able to use ndiswrapper.
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<only1rockn1> why did it work in freespire
<only1rockn1> freespire 2.08
<Sysi> there are drivers
<only1rockn1> what is the difference in configuration and it is based off u7buntu
<only1rockn1> i gotta deal with the devil to get the driver i guess
<only1rockn1> xandros and ms
<only1rockn1> or is there another way out
<faciar> I'm sure the right ppl know this, but the link to get 9.10rc from 'http://xubuntu.org/news/karmic/beta' is broken. It's supposed to link to 'http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/9.10/rc/' :)
<Gratz474> is the rc of ubuntu 9.10 just as stable as the one for regular ubuntu?
<likemindead> Xubuntu, you mean? I'd say so. I've been using Xubuntu 9.10 since Alpha 6 with no major issues. Loving it.
<Gratz474> I am running standard ubuntu right now just installed maybe 3 days ago
<Gratz474> 2 days
<Gratz474> but I really do prefer Xfce more then Gnome
<Sysi> you can install xfce to that
<likemindead> Same here. My laptop is an ancient PIII (700MHz) w/ 1GB DDR.
<Gratz474> Sysi, yea but then ......
<Gratz474> likemindead, how does it run xfce?
<Gratz474> i got 2.6 ghz
<Gratz474> I haven't used the new version at all
<Gratz474> but ubuntu with compiz is pleasing
<Gratz474> I do got a free 4 GB parition you think thats enough? hmm
<Gratz474> probably now
<Gratz474> not
<Gratz474> well for my ubuntu setup only using 2.7 GB's
<Gratz474> maybe
<likemindead> Yeah, Gratz474, 4GB should be plenty.
<likemindead> And my old ghetto PIII is running fantastic.
<likemindead> :-)
<gcrazy> I know for a fact that Xfce is a great desktop environment. I use it on my own labs, and I've never had a single problem. You want rock solid stability and elite support?, why think it twice?, go Xfce: "The professionals' DE".
 * gcrazy sets TV-AD mode off
<likemindead> ^____^
<Gratz474> gcrazy, lol
<Gratz474> gcrazy, now the question is ubuntu a professionals os? heheh (debian_
<Gratz474> )
<Gratz474> Just kidding i do like the software included with ubuntu / xubuntu in general
<Gratz474> likemindead, p3, i dont think I could go there heh
<gcrazy> Gratz474, Well I actually said Xfce, not xubuntu
<gcrazy> lol
<Gratz474> gcrazy, hehehee
<hat0> hi all - question about installing the rc.  if i install the rc now, will it be able to update itself to the final release in a week without problems?
<frogger> how can i stop the tty terminals from automatically logging me back in after exit
<frogger> DO NOT WANT
<frogger> i commented out a line in event.d for the ttys but it doesnt seem to take effect
<frogger> id rather not reboot
<frogger> gnome-screensaver-command -l not locking, tty 1-6 automatically logs me in, fuck jewbuntu, you stupid tards have no concept of security, i have to search for hours to find out how to disable the extra shit you have to add
<_Techie_> i wonder if frogger realised all he had to do to stop the auto login for tty was to add a password to his acount
<likemindead> 0__o
<likemindead> Bigoted rednecks should stick to M$.
<slow-motion> n8
<gcrazy> Hi, how can I boot into console and then start the gdm (I think it's gdm that xubuntu uses right?) manually?
<_Techie_> why the need for manually launching GDM?
<gcrazy> _Techie_, eh... Not wanting to install X automaticly each time I boot xubuntu for starters?
<gcrazy> There are many reasons why somebody may not want to boot directly into X
<gcrazy> But why you want to know anyway?
<_Techie_> you could un install gdm, that shoukd cause X to not load
<gcrazy> _Techie_, No, I like gdm. And that seems like a windows solution
<_Techie_> from there you could log into a tty console and issue xinit -- :0
<_Techie_> *sigh* if your not gonna listen to what i have to say then im not gonna bother helping
<gcrazy> _Techie_, it's not that I'm not listening. It's that I'm listening, and I don't like the solution because that's not the way to go.
<gcrazy> There has to be a way to manually launch gdm
<_Techie_> yes, but unless you want to have multiple WM's then theres no need for it as you will have to be logged in already to start it
<_Techie_> my solution is to remove GDM, that should stop X loading at boot, then you can use xinit to launch X and then use startxfce4
<gcrazy> True that
<_Techie_> does that still sound like the worng way to go?
<gcrazy> But launching x by its own wouldn't just give me the empty X screen with no programs at all?
<gcrazy> _Techie_, no, sorry for being a jackass lol
<_Techie_> when you start x by itself you will be given a xterm in the top left corner
<_Techie_> run startxfce4 in that and xfce will load
<gcrazy> _Techie_, but I mean, when I'm inside the empty desktop of X, I'm going to type startxfce4 where exactly?
<_Techie_> well, open a terminal
<gcrazy> I thought startx loaded only X with no terminals or anything like that
<_Techie_> wait
<_Techie_> no, startx runs your X startup scripts
<_Techie_> i take it you know how to switch VT's
<gcrazy> _Techie_, yup, ctrl + FXX
<_Techie_> kk
<_Techie_> to show yu what you will be displayed i will tell you how to start a display on :1 which should be either F8 or F9
<_Techie_> xinit -- :1
<_Techie_> run that in a terminal
<gcrazy> but _Techie_ I'm already in X
<gcrazy> With Xfce loaded and all
<_Techie_> no, this will start another session of X
<_Techie_> this is just to show you what you will see when using this method
<gcrazy> _Techie_ "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting: Server  error."
<gcrazy> Should I sudo it?
<_Techie_> you may need to run it with sudo then
<gcrazy> _Techie_ Ok done
<gcrazy> _Techie_, It lead me to a black screen with a basic terminal
<gcrazy> As root thoug
<_Techie_> yep
<gcrazy> though*
<_Techie_> from there for security you would su username
<_Techie_> that would put you into your regular account for security
<_Techie_> from there startxfce4
<gcrazy> Oh nice trick, didn't know about su username :)
<gcrazy> Ok I get the idea
<_Techie_> used to use that method untill i realised that theres a menu item that starts another gdm session
<gcrazy> _Techie_, when I issue ctrl + alt + backspace the screen goes black
<gcrazy> But doesn't show me the console
<_Techie_> yeah, i suggest you make sure you dont zap X
<gcrazy> _Techie_, zap X?
<_Techie_> ctrl+alt+backspace
<gcrazy> How should I end it?, and what 'zap' means?
<gcrazy> _Techie_, I also tried ctrl + alt + f1
<gcrazy> same result
<_Techie_> if you want to end it go to the terminal you launched xinit from and break the operation
<_Techie_> i havent worked out a cleaner way
<gcrazy> _Techie_, did it that way
<gcrazy> Nothing happens :(
<_Techie_> odd if you break the xinit command using ctrl+c then the second X session should go poof
<gcrazy> _Techie_ ctrl c?
<gcrazy> what's that
<gcrazy> Should I issue it?
<_Techie_> yeah, ctrl+c exits a running command
<_Techie_> so when ised with the terminal/console that xinit is running in, it stops the second x session from running
#xubuntu 2009-10-25
<nicklas_> hey
<Laserbeak431> hello, I'm trying to install xubuntu from a CD and i get the error message "rc-default main process (2427) terminated with status 127"
<Laserbeak431> can someone help?
<gcrazy> How can I disable gdm automaticly loading at startup?
<_Techie_> gcrazy, the other alternative may be editing your startup scripts
<gcrazy> _Techie_ How can I do that?
<_Techie_> not sure, google it
<_Techie_> [AMSG] seeys everyone
<oorah> how is the beta
<oorah> ?
<surgy> http://www.nrrrg.com/
<domedagen> I need to share dicuments and pictures between xbuntu and opensuse. How?
<TheSheep> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<TheSheep> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<TheSheep> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<TheSheep> and, last but not least
<TheSheep> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<domedagen> I don't want to use a server
<domedagen> My wireless card is lame
<domedagen> I need to partion my HDD
<domedagen> Create a new partion
<domedagen> Where I can put my files and then make them reachable on both partions
<domedagen> Can I just make a partion with gparted by shrinking my root partition?
<domedagen> How large does my swap partion be if I have 4 GB DDR2 RAM?
<TheSheep> domedagen: you can just mount the opensuse partition in xubuntu and vice versa
<TheSheep> !fstab | domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TheSheep> or even use the same partition for home in both distributions
<TheSheep> (although that might cause some problems with config files for different versions of the same applications)
<domedagen> Much better
<tavasti> Where should 'evince' or 'document viewer' be in 'applications'-menu?
<domedagen> Should I partionate before I install opensuse or when I install opensuse?
<tavasti> Is there simple way to get launcher to panel from apps-menu item?
<_Techie_> drag and drop
<tavasti> doesn't work
<tavasti> (in #xubuntu I'm talking about xfce)
<_Techie_> you could also use xfce4-quicklauncher-plugin
<tavasti> drag and drop should work in xfce4?
<tavasti> with what button?
<domedagen> Thesheep?
<TheSheep> domedagen: you can create a new launcher in the panel, and then drag the menu item from /usr/share/applications to the list in the launcher's properties
<domedagen> No about the partioning
<domedagen> hould I partionate before I install opensuse or when I install opensuse?
<TheSheep> domedagen: I don't think it matters
<TheSheep> domedagen: as long as you create the pratitions you want
<TheSheep> domedagen: I don't know opensuse's installer, but I suppose it can use existing partitions
<domedagen> Ok then as soon as my update is ready I'll try partioning
<domedagen> Yes it can
<domedagen> What file system does xubuntu use?
<psycho_oreos> ext3
<psycho_oreos> not that it matters that much
<slow-motion> hi
<lucijan> hi
<lucijan> i want to build an internetcafe with some computers and i wonder what the best method is to setup and master cd which can be used to install all other computers
<juggle> I use the Network Manager that is found at the topright corner on the top panel in the Ubuntu OS,to access the Internet.However,when i log on to a different User,the Icon for the Manager disappears....how can i correct this?
<likemindead> That's a weird one, juggle. Which version of Xubuntu?
<juggle> likemindead:Ubuntu 9.04  Gnome
<likemindead> Head on over to #ubuntu then.
<juggle> yeah,i'm there .. thx
<likemindead> I haven't used GNOME in a long time. Sorry.
<juggle> Gnome is simple,KDE is unnecessarily complex
<juggle> Can Xubuntu be shipped free?
<Sysi> as well as ubuntu
<juggle> Sysi:i visited their site and they say that they don't ship it for free
<Sysi> oh
<Sysi> i'm not sure, i use slow internet and usb-stick
<oorah> how do i put icons on the taskbar from the menus?
<Sysi> create launcher
<oorah> Sysi, but how do i get the icon there, just download a picture and hope it fits?
<Sysi> click default icon in setting window
<juggle> Sysi:how did you get your xubuntu?
<Sysi> downloaded
<juggle> Sysu,ok
<Sysi> it took one hour with my broadband
<Sysi> then image to memorystick with unetbootin
<oorah> Sysi, most the ones i need are not in the icon menu list
<Sysi> at the top is different icon sets
<Sysi> or the menu
<likemindead> I generally use the torrents to get Linux distros, juggle.
<likemindead> :-)
<Sysi> or you can browse from /usr/share/icons
<Sysi> or ~/.icons if you have own there
<juggle> likemindead, 'torrents'?
<Sysi> torrent ftw
<Sysi> !info bittorrent
<ubottu> bittorrent (source: bittorrent): Original BitTorent client and tracker - console tools. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-11.1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 300 kB
<likemindead> I prefer using Deluge.
<likemindead> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<Sysi> hmm, thats not general
<likemindead> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<likemindead> Man, I love this bot. ;-)
<Sysi> me too
<oorah> did canonical make ubottu?
<Sysi> the community i think
<Sysi> http://ubottu.com/
<oorah> sysi do you know if gyachi works in xubuntu?
<oorah> i know it works in ubuntu
<Sysi> then it will
<oorah> ok thanks
<oorah> i did prefer gnome, but the beta has a flickering brightness problem that has been reported many times and its still not fixed, so it seems xfce is more friendly with my system
<Sysi> you also can install only xfce
<oorah> Sysi, that is all i have installed now
<oorah> i discovered vlc doesn't play stuff right, but gxine works just as good for me
<Sysi> i have kde, gnome and xfce in this :)
<Sysi> only use xfce, though
<oorah> oh i see the long list of applications icons you were talking about, but some of them it still doesn't have
<oorah> oh i see
<Sysi> "show all icons"?
<Sysi> starting to type starts searching
<oorah> not all, not xchat and not firefox
<Sysi> they should be there
<oorah> i typed, they didn't show up
<Sysi> all icons?
<Sysi> and you have xchat installed with packet manager?
<Sysi> or come by default
<oorah> oh i see it thanks
<oorah> i was looking applications
<alexande1> uh i sorta have a question
<alexande1> how do i pin, say, terminal to the top bar on the screen
<alexande1> dragging didn't work
<juggle> alexander1: never used xubuntu but i think you should right click the terminal in the main menu and add to panel
<likemindead> Use Tilda, alexande1 !
<alexande1> tilda? is that an application?
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilda_%28software%29
<likemindead> "sudo apt-get install tilda"
<likemindead> It's amazing. :-)
<likemindead> Right click on it to adjust Preferences.
<alexande1> cool
<alexande1> lemme check it out
<likemindead> I like to center it horizontally and have it drop down (like in Quake, duh).
<alexande1> nice
<Sysi> i'think to put verve-terminal to panel
<Sysi> *taskbar or what's it
<oorah> ok i just installed gyachi, but i don't see that icon in the list. do i need to refresh list somehow?
<oorah> Sysi, you here?
<Sysi> ofc
<Sysi> it shouldn't need refresh
<Sysi> but needs to be opened after installation i think
<oorah> Sysi, i did open it
<oorah> maybe i'll just use one of the yellow smileys
<oorah> but wish i could find gyachi there
<Sysi> all icons?
<oorah> yes, and gyachi has been installed and opened
<likemindead> You can always "Alt+F2" to run a program.
<Sysi> installed with packet manager?
<oorah> Sysi, yes
<Sysi> hmm, that's weird
<oorah> Sysi, actually dpkg sorry
<oorah> it was installed via dpkg
<oorah> same thing but thats how i did it
<Sysi> hmm, dpkg isn't maybe enough intelligent
<Sysi> that is downloaded from somewhere?
<oorah> yeah, found the download link in a forums
<Sysi> .deb file?
<oorah> yes
<Sysi> is there .gyachi or something in your home folder?
<oorah> https://launchpad.net/~loell/+archive/ppa/+files/gyachi_1.2.2-1~jaunty_i386.deb thats the link
<Sysi> it's hidden
<oorah> what's hidden?
<Sysi> folder
<oorah> Sysi, how do i unhide it?
<Sysi> ctrl + h
<oorah> where do i type that?
<Sysi> nowhere :P
<Sysi> ctrl key
<oorah> in the icons list?
<oorah> home folder?
<Sysi> in file manager
<oorah> Sysi, whereis that?
<Sysi> ahem?
<oorah> is that the same as file system?
<Sysi> the program you use to open folders
<oorah> Sysi, in the menu?
<Sysi> yes
<Sysi> open your own folder
<oorah> Sysi, its in the network list
<oorah> in applications
<Sysi> propably there still isn't icon for the program
<oorah> it worked in gnome, just dragged and dropped
<Sysi> maybe you just need to find one and select browse in icon choosing window
<Sysi> ubuntu is not exactly like xubuntu
<oorah> yeah true
<oorah> is there something like force quit?
<oorah> that was handy for misbehaving apps
<oorah> also can't figure out how to put terminal on the bar
<Sysi> xfce4-terminal
<Sysi> to command
<oorah> for command?
<oorah> oh ok thanks
<likemindead> oorah, try Tilda.
<Sysi> you can stop prosesses in task-manager-thing
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilda_%28software%29
<oorah> likemindead, whats Tilda?
<likemindead> It's amazing is what it is. ;-)
<likemindead> Quake-style drop down terminal emulator.
<oorah> i wish there was a force quit. its stupid that there is no gyachi icon even though i see it in network, but its ok i found a yellow smiley in the icons list
<oorah> what do you mean quake-style?
<likemindead> I have it start up with each session & then you just hit F1 to drop it down. Highly customizable.
<likemindead> !tilda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda
<likemindead> :-(
<likemindead> http://imagebin.ca/img/op0PjE_B.png
<oorah> is it possible that the gyachi icon is just available for gnome only?
<Sysi> no
<oorah> this is weird, gyachi isn't loading when i click the icon i just put up
<oorah> oh i fixed it
<oorah> i forgot the command lol i feel dumb
<oorah> Sysi, so if the icon is in the app/network menu it has to be on the system somewhere, right?
<Sysi> i think so
<Sysi> maybe name is odd?
<oorah> Sysi, any idea where else to look? lol
<alexande1> quit
<ron_o> locking in a kernel. You can do this with synaptic, supposedly. I did this and other kernels were installed. Does this function work?
<ron_o> I have DKMS but I still have to change settings in certain apps after a kernel upgrade. I wouldn't mind waiting months between small upgrades rather than days or weeks.
<droid7> what application will allow me to setup dual monitors, like the display manager in gnome?
<likemindead> Settings>Display
<likemindead> I believe.
<likemindead> (I've never set up dual monitors... I wish!)
<droid7> i tried that, but it only detects my main monitor
<droid7> thanks though :)
<Sysi> xrandr?
<Sysi> what video card, ati/nvidia/intel?
<droid7> intel
<likemindead> Yeah, XrandR seems to be the way to go.
<likemindead> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<droid7> cool, I'll give it a shot. Thanks guys
<likemindead> :D
<droid7> \m/ (((do_ob)) \m/
<_Techie_> likemindead, still around?
<likemindead> Yep.
<_Techie_> wait scratch that, was meaning droid7, but hes gone
<likemindead> Ah. ;-)
<_Techie_> i have dual head init scripts that he could have used
<likemindead> I'm rocking an old 700MHz PIII Dell laptop. Dual monitors are a dream for me....
<_Techie_> haha, 3ghz Celeron D here, dualies are a necessity
<Sysi> i wish i'd have second screen
<Sysi> with nvidia it should be easy to configure
<_Techie_> yeah, should be a peice of cake... i did it with an ATI
<Sysi> my friend also
<Sysi> for 2 days
<likemindead> I still wish laptops were more modular, i.e. made with mini-PCI ports that would accept mini-PCI graphics cards & such.
<_Techie_> yeah
<_Techie_> anyone know a quick and easy way to rsync to smb?
<TheSheep> mount it with smbfs and then rsync?
<Nexinity> hey can someone tell me how i get iRecovery running on xubuntu?
<mazter> hi!
<mazter> somebody alive?
<mazter> ;o
#xubuntu 2010-10-25
<andai> I killed the panel so now alt+f2 doesn´t work and i can´t start the panel
<earthling__> Is there a way change the colors in the area around the page in abiword?
<xevious> I just installed 10.10 and Terminal is loading and TERM is set to dumb
<xevious> Is there a fix for that? (I'm running updates now.)
<wolfdogdesigns> Hey all. For really stupid reasons we need not go into. I chmodded /dev/vboxdrv to 777. But now my wireless is completely broken and i need it to do any work
<Khedron> changing it to 777 broke your wireless?
<wolfdogdesigns> Well, that's the only system wide thing I changed. Other than that, all I did was install box and install a win doze In it
<wolfdogdesigns> Which I suppose coulda done it too, though I don't know why
<Khedron> hmm, weird, I don't think changing it to 777 would do that or installing windows, I know there was a bug on some realtek chipsets a while back but I think its fixed now
<Khedron> what mode is virtualbox setup to for networking? bridged/nat?
<wolfdogdesigns> Nat I think
<wolfdogdesigns> But wireless is broken fro. Boot, without me starting vb
<Khedron> doesn't sound like it would be vb, is the interface actually up?
<Khedron> sudo ifconfig
<wolfdogdesigns> Inst even listed
<Khedron> hmm
<Khedron> you didn't change anything else?
<wolfdogdesigns> Nope. Installed vb and modules for it, changed privileges on /dev/vboxdrv and installed xp in a virtual box
<Khedron> ok, no idea then lol, you might want to ask in the standard ubuntu channel as there may be someone who knows more about virtualbox
<wolfdogdesigns> Fair enough. Thanks anyway
<alpine101> anyone know a quick way of getting caps lock indicator applet?  (instructions etc)
<MavMerekat> umm
<likemindead> Eh?
<MavMerekat> stupid question, maybe, but how do I go about configuring multiple monitors in Xfce?
<likemindead> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<TheSheep> !twinhead
<likemindead> FAIL!
<likemindead> http://duckduckgo.com/?q=xfce+dual+monitors
<TheSheep> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MavMerekat> thanks, likemindead
<Sysi> shorter: install arandr
<MavMerekat> for the dual monitors, Sysi?
<Sysi> it's GUI tool for that
<MavMerekat> I'll give that a try
<Sysi> it it doesn't work, it'll get tougher
<MavMerekat> as if the old nvidia-96 drivers not working with the new X server wasn't bad enough...
 * MavMerekat sighs
<Sysi> propietary </3
<MavMerekat> sweet, arandr did the trick
<MavMerekat> while I'm here... is it possible to remove the patch of grey around desktop icon text?
<Mav_Merekat> if anyone answered my last question already, sorry but I missed it... so, is it possible to remove the patch of grey around desktop icon text?
<Mav_Merekat> so.. it's not possible?
<Groverboy> Hello everyone; I'm kinda new to Xubuntu but learning my way around pretty quickly. I loaded 10.10 on a Gateway 450sx4 and just about everything is good, except that anytime I try to Shutdown it just restarts. The laptop has the latest BIOS available to it. Anyone know anything to try?
<clao> hello.. i remeber having used a program to setup my keyboard, by entering some caracters... i think it was un installation... how do i run that program again?
#xubuntu 2010-10-26
<Nu-Buntu> Hello
<Nu-Buntu> does anyone know where resolution settings are stored? I was tinkering and made it too high
<likemindead> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<likemindead> Settings > Settings Manager > Display
<Nu-Buntu> ok thx gonna try this, I can't see anything on my hdd so I gotta try the live cd
<Nu-Buntu> how do i get to recovery mode? i tried hitting escape before xubuntu boots but it doesn't work
<Nu-Buntu> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<likemindead> Nu-Buntu, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" at a prompt.
<likemindead> (And then reboot.)
<Nu-Buntu> ok at the start you mean ctrl+alt+f1 into terminal?
<likemindead> That'll do it.
<Nu-Buntu> didn't work it is still showing horizontal lines
<Nu-Buntu> likeminded do you know where the xorg file is I think I have to edit that
<likemindead> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<likemindead> Hmm... that's the same link(s).
<Nu-Buntu> ya
<Nu-Buntu> i tired the sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart also
<Nu-Buntu> no luck
<likemindead> What'd you do to upset it?
<ToStItOs> How do drag and drop my videos files from my music folder to my usb flash drive?
<likemindead> What's the problem?
<ToStItOs> when I try to drag my media files to my flash drive they just drag back to the music folder
<likemindead> Highlight, copy, & paste?
<ToStItOs> tried that too no luck
<likemindead> Weird permissions?
<Nu-Buntu> likemindead I was just messing around with the resolution thinking it would switch back if i messed up but it didn't
<ToStItOs> How do I fix that?
<likemindead> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ToStItOs> I lost some media files in the process trying to mess with VLC. I did convert and save and now I cant play my files anymore. Are my files lost forever?
<ToStItOs> So does anyone know how do I execute a permission for my flash drive (sorry new at this)
<bcgrown> why do I keep getting the "additional plugins are needed" message in Firefox,  but then when I click on "Install Missing Plugins," nothing is listed?  I have flashplugin and sun-java6-plugin installed
<bcgrown> http://www.spaenaur.com/view_pdf.asp?Page=C2  <-- this is one page that gives me the message
<bcgrown> xubuntu 10.10 32-bit, btw
<Balsaq> good morning Lords of the Code...
<xubuntu183> hi
<Balsaq> does anyone know how to speed up xubuntu by using a flash drive?
<Sysi> if you're not talking about ssd disk, i strongly doubt it's possible
<Balsaq> i am updating my ole 9.04 xubuntu as we speak
<Balsaq> i heard the updates were all done now?
<Balsaq> must not be yet
<Sysi> i still could someday try putting swap partition to usb-drive, as fast as possible
<Sysi> they do have fast search times
<Balsaq> hmmm
<Sysi> "updatea all done now"?
<Balsaq> sounds possible
<Sysi> *updates
<Balsaq> is xubuntu 904 all finished now are they done supposrting it?
<Sysi> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Balsaq> ok so it ended 3 days ago
<Balsaq> i just reinstalled it
<Balsaq> and i am getting 259 updates
<Balsaq> so they must quit giving new updates...but the old ones still happen.
<Sysi> all mirrors not down yet
<Balsaq> ahhh ok thats why
<Balsaq> so when the mirrors are all down....wut will happen to my old 904
<Balsaq> just no more updates right?
<Sysi> afaik no repositories
<Balsaq> but i can still use synaptic for what it has in ther before i hope?
<Sysi> no if nobody provides packages
<Balsaq> in other words i can still installany software that was in its repository before they cut it off..i hope
<Sysi> not sure but i think not
<Balsaq> or else i would have to go in now and check off everything and install all of them now!
<Balsaq> hehe
<Sysi> i wonder if i needed less than 512mb to test that swap-thing
<Balsaq> see this computer only has 256 so it perfect to test it
<Balsaq> yet it runs good on the 256
<Sysi> usb2.0?
<Balsaq> yes
<Balsaq> i think so
<Sysi> 1.1 is killing slow
<Balsaq> just did 259 updates in like 7 minutes
<Balsaq> on a ole 2.26 single core and 256 slow ram
<Balsaq> 904 still runs fast
<Balsaq> but if i lose synaptic entirely its dead
<Balsaq> ill bet is i make a big swap on a 2.0 flash drive it will fly
<Balsaq> ubuntu wont run like this on 256...not the new one anyway
<Sysi> fast development, i now have 4gb
<Balsaq> wow
<Balsaq> on xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes
<Balsaq> ram?
<Balsaq> holy shiddt
<Sysi> don't really need but got it kinda cheap
<Balsaq> be careful u may get hurt
<Balsaq> i have a machine with xp and ubuntu and it has 4 gigs of ram
<Sysi> and nowdays this isn't high-end
<Balsaq> and i have one with w7 and ubuntu and it has 6 gigs of ram
<Balsaq> ru running 32 bit
<n2diy> I just built a 10.04 box, is there an "easy" way to clone my 8.04 box to the 10.04 box?
<Balsaq> ru talking about clonezilla?
<Sysi> n2diy: settings etc?
<Sysi> or programs
<n2diy> Sysi: obviously /home, but also everything I've added with synaptic too.
<n2diy> Balsaq: I don't know?
<Sysi> there's not really good list about installed packages in apt
<Sysi> there's *something* but it sucked hard when i tried
<Balsaq> clonezilla will basically take an copy of every byte on your computer
<n2diy> Balsaq: ok, can I do it over a LAN?
<Balsaq> i dont know
<Balsaq> bu they have a chat room
<Balsaq> and there is a lot of info and vids about it
<Sysi> i think clonezilla is for backups
<n2diy> Balsaq: on this server?
<Balsaq> i am going to get into it myself but havent yet
<Balsaq> on freenode yes
<Balsaq> i was there once but only 4-5 ppl were there
<n2diy> Balsaq: ok, let me see what they have to say, thanks.
<Balsaq> youtube may show u how?
<Balsaq> it works like norton ghost but its free
<Balsaq> still not sure if thats wut u are looking for
<Sysi> yeah, thatäs for backups, not like that fancy mac-thingy
<Sysi> *that's
<Balsaq> ru running 1010 sysi?
<Sysi> not yet/anymore
<Sysi> i think updating netbook
<Balsaq> u were trying it i thought
<Balsaq> wut di u do go back to 1004?
<Sysi> it worked better as beta than final :P (fixed now)
<Sysi> and i put arch to smalles netbook
<Balsaq> thats odd
<Balsaq> is arch hard to deal with
<Sysi> you need to know what you're doing, even if their wiki is great
<Sysi> IMO installer is horrible
<Balsaq> yeah i kinda figured that
<Balsaq> well since 904 is all done i am upgrading
<bivo> hello, how do I disable tapclick?
<mark76> !tapclick
<mark76> Oh
<mark76> ?tapclick
<Balsaq> i got a feeling u can't unless we have acoder in here...
<moetunes> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Balsaq> Temporary fix I discovered.
<Balsaq> From the command line:
<Balsaq> ubuntu:~$ synclient MaxTapTime=0
<Balsaq> that does it. Gotta redo it every time I reboot or log out, but it's a fine temporary fix.
<UT84726> I am new to linux and am not sure how or why distributions differ and what I should look for in choosing a specific distribution.  At this point I am just using a flash drive dist. of Xubuntu.  This is my first time in the world of linux
<bivo> mark76 well I tried this to no avail... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1342660
<moetunes>  you can put that command in autostarted apps Balsaq
<bivo> who the hell thought tap click on by default was a good idea? It's the most irritating thing ever concived!
<Balsaq> ah hah
<mark76> What's tapclick? :/
<Balsaq> when does 9.10 expire?
<mark76> Next year, isn't it?
<bivo> mark76 its a feature for laptop trackpads, instead of using the click button, tapping clicks, but it's useless as it thinks you're doing it when you don't want to, making you accidentially click on random things
<Balsaq> seems to be sow?
<bivo> Balsaq thanks much! it worked!
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> i dunno how to do the auto thing someone suggested but that sounds even better
<Balsaq> i upgraded to 910 and now firefox isnt at the top of my screen anymore?
<Balsaq> they couldnt possibly have done that?
<Balsaq> during my upgrde it said abiword is not supported anymore?
<Balsaq> wassup withthat>
<Balsaq> ?
<mark76> Dunno
<Balsaq> i wonder who the Whizz Bang is that came up with that idea?
<mark76> Sounds a bit odd
<Balsaq> did we get a new word processor?
<mark76> Not that I know of
<Balsaq> abi word is good
<Balsaq> in fact i put it on some of my windows computers over OO
<mark76> It'd be a shame to lose the only alternative to Ooooo Writer
<Balsaq> OO runs in the background...big time
<mark76> I'm checking Synaptic
<Balsaq> sucks a lota juice...abiword just sits there quietly until u use it..
<Balsaq> ,aybe they mean they just dont support it, but its still there?
<Balsaq> abi word is just....its just cool
<Balsaq> it personifies open source software...
<mark76> It's still in Synaptic on my system
<Balsaq> it just said "not suppoerted"
<mark76> Ah right
<Balsaq> big window during my upgrade to 1004
<Balsaq> but i say...why?
<Balsaq> why not?
<Balsaq> can we vote on this stuff?
<Balsaq> all in suport odf abiword say....Yeah!
<mark76> Aye!
<Balsaq> i hope 1004 runs faster than 910
<Balsaq> i kept 910 for about.....30 minutes?
<Balsaq> now doing 1004
<mark76> We're on 10.10 now
<Balsaq> i know but its still a wild cat
<Balsaq> 1004 is the shhhdddt
<Balsaq> i have a few computers running it in the ubuntu style and it is a good one
<mark76> Abiword appears to be part of the Universe repos
<Balsaq> i recently used ubuntu 1004 to rescue files from an infected windows computer...wow, what a distro!
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1004 in Baz (deprecated) "UI request: baz mkdir" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1004
<Balsaq> really?
<mark76> You liked it?
<Balsaq> yes i liked it a lot
<mark76> Cool :)
<Balsaq> well i didint like rescuing their shddt
<mark76> 8)
<Balsaq> but 1004 made it sooo easy
<Balsaq> its even easier than linux tools that were purposely made for that IMO
<Balsaq> well if its a known bug then fix it ubutto dont just sit there...sheez
<mark76> !ubutto
<Balsaq> i think he is half under the bag...
<mark76> Ubutto a bot :p
<Balsaq> nontheless if he knows about a bug he should get it fixed before it torments a consumer
<mark76> Heh
<mark76> I don't think AI is quite that advanced yet
<Balsaq> well this is coders paradise....someone can do it
<mark76> A bug fixing bot?
<mark76> What about all the human developers?
<Balsaq> them too
<mark76> It's raining here :(
<DBeets> Geeze #ubuntu is a circus
<DBeets> I need to stop the Xserver, and I don't have gdm installed
<DBeets> everywhere I look I see "stop gdm"
<popey> do you have any dm?
<DBeets> no, just X and fluxbox.
<DBeets> I suppose I could drop to single user... telinit 3 does not kill it
<Thermi> wtf
<Thermi> my taskbar and start bar have disappeared
<Thermi> D:
<ablomen> Thermi, alt+f2 and then type xfce4-panel
<Thermi> ah
<Thermi> ty
<Thermi> known bug?
<ablomen> it sometimes happens, if the particular bug that caused it is known i don't know
<Thermi> ok
<Thermi> ty for your help
<ablomen> no problem
<PeterDarkness> Does anyone here know anything about the ati fglrx driver?
<zelda> hi, where is the theme for gdm on xubuntu? gdmsetup has no options
<likemindead> !gdm
<likemindead> Hmm...
<xubuntu276> Hi how much quicker is xubuntu in comparison to ubuntu? Is there a rule of thumb?
<likemindead> Not really.
<xubuntu276> quicker or rule?
<likemindead> It is generally quicker. No real rule of thumb.
<likemindead> If, by quicker, you mean less resource intensive.
<likemindead> Firefox, OOo, Movie Player will work about the same, etc.
<xubuntu276> I have only 512Mb ram and ubuntu 10.04 was quite slow in comparison with 8.04. :(
<xubuntu276> Will it help to run xubuntu root on a usb 2.0 stick and have swap and home o?n hard disk?
<likemindead> I have Xubuntu on Pentium III's and IV's with 512MB RAM and they're quite nice.
<likemindead> Flash videos are a bit sluggish on the PIII's is all.
<xubuntu276> I think flash uses only cpu power and not graphic acceleration as in windows.
<likemindead> Xubuntu is awesome. Xfce is much less buggy than GNOME, in my experience.
<xubuntu276> I did run xubuntu some time ago, but it did not support cut & paste and drag & drop within the stardard programs. ubunutu did in comparison.
<xubuntu276> but I will give it a new try
<xubuntu276> thanks for your answers I will restart and test now. :)
<likemindead> Have fun!
<Thibaud> Hello there. :)
<Thibaud> Is there a soul kind enough to help me?
<Khedron> Thibaud: whats up?
<Thibaud> Hi Khedron
<Thibaud> Thanks for answering.
<Thibaud> Well, I wanted to install xubuntu on my old PC so I burnt the CD (10.10) but it freezes at the beginning just after the "setting sensors limits" step.
<Khedron> Thibaud: hmm, how much ram does it have?
<Thibaud> 512 Meg
<Khedron> and sorry for the slow reply, was eating dinner :)
<Thibaud> (np, I'm about to do the same)
<Thibaud> Do you think that it may be the cause of the problem?
<Khedron> no 512 should be fine, but, perhaps try the alternative cd, it has a different installer
<Thibaud> I'm burning the 10.4 to try.
<Thibaud> But the alternative cd sounds better.
<Khedron> the alternative cd usually has less install problems
<Khedron> i've used it on a few machines that dislike the live
<Thibaud> ok, thank you Khedron that's what I will try.
<Thibaud> I have to go. (eat) Bye. :)
<Khedron> enjoy
<josh1> how do I add my own user picture to my user account so I can see it when I log in to xubuntu, I have 10.04
<sir_tyrion> Hey, is the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu the desktop environment?
<sir_tyrion> if I install both sessions, is it like having both installed on my comp?
<sir_tyrion> nm got answer (yes)
<josh1> any help?
<josh1> how do I change my user account picture/icon in xubuntu 10.04
#xubuntu 2010-10-27
<clao> hello, please help. Im using gdm2. I installed Entrance, and selected it instead of gdm, but still gdm is the display manager that run
<Balsaq> when xubuntu goes into hibernation the screen fades and then it starts flashing and it wont work anymmore..unless in reboot
<Balsaq> what the hack is this?
<Balsaq> or i just have to make sure i keep using it?
<Balsaq> what a pos
<Balsaq> can i turn off this nutty screen fade thing?
<Balsaq> how doi fix this weird pulse audio thing?
<Balsaq> screen goes black and flashes white lines after its on for an hour or so
<Balsaq> says pulse audio?
<TheSheep> "says"?
<TheSheep> pulseaudio is the sound system, it has nothing to do with screen
<Balsaq> when it goes black i see those words
<Balsaq> wut a mess
<Balsaq> works good for about an hour
<Balsaq> then screen goes black
<Balsaq> reboot and its good again for awhile
<Balsaq> no issues in 904
<Balsaq> i updated thur 910 to 1004 and now this bs
<TheSheep> maybe try changing screensaver settings
<Balsaq> turned all off
<TheSheep> sreen power management in the power manager?
<Balsaq> all set to never
<Balsaq> warning gnome scrrensacver daemon is running wut is this stuff?
<Balsaq> mode:disable screen saver
<Balsaq> unchecked power management
<Balsaq> unchecked fade to black when blanking wut ever that is
<Balsaq> trying intel driver update utility
<Balsaq> not gonna work on xubuntu
<n2diy>  I'm getting ready to go on a buy, sell or trade radio program, and I need a thirty second sound bite to sell one of my boxes, I'm going to mention how versatile it is, and it has free tech. support, any other ideas?
<bazhang> n2diy, not really on topic for here
<n2diy> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> !give me a test
<ubottu> Oh no, I won't, I'm not like some of those nasty scripts' users!
<Guest22981> buon giorno a tutti!
<Guest22981> qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<Sysi> english please
<Sysi> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Guest22981> well, I'll try... I can't see anymore what we usually get on the top and on the bottom of the desktop
<Guest22981> Sysi, Do you understand me?
<Sysi> not sure
<Sysi> !panels
<ubottu> Did your panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<Guest22981> Sysi, thank you very much! XD
<Guest22981> bye bye
<Silasle> I get this error message when booting Xubuntu (i have checked the md5 of the iso): http://paste.ubuntu.com/520888/
<Sysi> how you're trying to boot?
<Silasle> Live cd
<Sysi> it fails before anything happens?
<Silasle> I come to the screen where i can choose language and if i want to test live/install ..., And then if i choose something i get the boot splash for maybe 4 min, and then the message comes
<Sysi> have you cheked cd from that menu?
<Silasle> Yes
<Silasle> Same result
<Silasle> Btw, i dont know if the 2 last messages appear if i choose to try it live, they appeared an bit later when checking the cd.
<Silasle> The crazy thing is that the cd was running at another computer before, whitout problems.
<Sysi> are you sure that cd drive is working?
<Silasle> I can see the files now on suse (9.3)
<Silasle> But i cant promise that it is working perfectly.
<Silasle> And i think this computer is to old to boot from an usb-stick.
<Silasle> Can linux still be installed whit floppys?
<Anom01y> sorry kid typing
<linux-geek> ? any no if xubuntu 10.10 can run off 256 in ram or is that the old one that can
<abehad701> i'm new to xubuntu. just installed on a toshiba portege r100. trying to change my display to 1024x768 but there is no option for anythign greater than 800x600. i've been searching the web for hours trying to find the answer and nothign seems to work. my biggest problem is that the most common solution involves editing xorg.conf, which i don't have (and i don't think is used anymore if i understand correctly). does anyone know how i can fix this? my graphic
<abehad701> s card is a trident cyberblade xp4m32
<andai> Hi
<andai> I'm on Ubuntu 10.04, wanna switch to 10.10 but i also wanna switch to Xubuntu
<andai> fastest way to do this?
<andai> install xubuntu-desktop then upgrade? :P
<MaximumResults> andai, that should work.  You might want to uninstall ubuntu-desktop first, then install xubuntu-desktop, then upgrade.
<MaximumResults> I'm on a relatively fresh install of 10.10,
<Sysi> total reinstall would be fastest
<MaximumResults> Just got my wireless adapter for this old laptop, and I'm trying to get it working.
<MaximumResults> Anyone been through this?
<andai> MaximumResults: Will uninstalling ubuntu-desktop have any side-effects i might want to take into account?
<MaximumResults> Configuration, Dell Inspiron 1150,   Network card identifies itself like this: $ sudo lspci | grep -i wireless
<MaximumResults> 02:02.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)
<MaximumResults> andai,   I suspect you'll lose some of your desktop settings.  I haven't done this before.
<andai> alright thanks :)
<Sysi> andai: shouldn't, but you are a moment without desktop if you remove it before installing xfce
<MaximumResults> But I have read a few places online, and the recipe seems to be sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop; sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop.
<andai> Sysi: Yeah. I'm guessing it won't let me remove it while running GDM? :P
<MaximumResults> Yeah, you definitely want to be out of the GUI when you do those.
<Sysi> update would be fastest without any desktop
<Sysi> and if you in any case install xfce desktop separately, why do it twice.. (updating)
<MaximumResults> Any clues on this network adapter?
<Sysi> google?
<MaximumResults> Yeah, I've been looking.
<Sysi> i'd boot it connected and then watch networkmanager
<MaximumResults> Wireless on laptops always seems problematic for Linux.   I've done the Broadcom ones on my HP laptops before.
<Sysi> hotplug should work though
<MaximumResults> It's an internal mini-pci card.   I shut down, installed the card, then booted up.
<Sysi> broadcoms are ones with only restricted drivers? my wireless have almost always worked out of box
<Sysi> do you have wireles enabled?
<MaximumResults> My network manager still has "Wireless Networks - wireless is disabled"
<MaximumResults> and when I right click, "enable wireless" is grayed out and disabled.
<MaximumResults> So I can't click on it and get it enabled.
<MaximumResults> Duh,   I guess I should reboot and make sure that it's enabled in the setup.   I might have it turned off in the BIOS setup.
<andai> 1) How do i get to CLI? (Ctrl+Alt+1 is still in X right?)
<andai> 2) < sudo apt-get dist-upgrade > should do it? Or should i do regular update too, first?
<MaximumResults> Although if this adapter was totally turned off, I wouldn't see it in lspci, would i?
<andai> 3) Will < remove ubuntu-desktop > also remove Firefox (more specifically, its user settings)?
<MaximumResults> andai,  I don't think it should remove the firefox settings.
<andai> thanks
<MaximumResults> You might want to make a backup copy of all your hidden directories off your home directories.
<MaximumResults> .mozilla or .firefox or something like that has all the firefox related settings in it.
<Sysi> C A F1 is without X11, then sudo -s ; service gdm stop ; do-release-upgrade (-d)
<Sysi> nothing should remove anything in you home folder
<Sysi> *your
<andai> alright, thank you :)
<Sysi> removing just ubuntu-desktop doesn't necessarily work
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<andai> metapackage right?
<Sysi> that
<Sysi> aptitude might does it right
<MaximumResults> Bye all,  I'm going to check my setup and make sure this wireless card is actually enabled in the BIOS setup.
<andai> Sysi haha wow, how do i paste that into tty
<andai> should i save it to a .sh file then run that
<andai> ctrl + alt + F1  |  sudo -s  |  service gdm stop  |  ./ubuntu-remove.sh  |  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Sysi> .sh is propably easiest
<andai> oh wait, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade after removing ubuntu packages
<Sysi> dist-upgrade isn't enough
<andai> for what/
<Sysi> it doesn't change repositories
<andai> Xubuntu has different ones??
<Sysi> do-release-upgrade, maybe with -d
<andai> ohh
<Sysi> 10.04 and 10.10 have different
<andai> of couse
<andai> ctrl + alt + F1  |  sudo -s  |  service gdm stop  |  ./ubuntu-remove.sh  |  do-release-upgrade -d  |  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<andai> can i put this all in a script, or are reboots required in between
<andai> ( My connection is slow and i'd rather not sit here for 2 hours waiting for this to finish :P )
<andai> or is a dist upgrade much faster without ubuntu-desktop stuff installed?
<Sysi> #!/bin/bash <br> sudo -s && chmod a+x ubuntu-remove.sh && ./ubuntu-remove.sh && do-release-upgrade -d && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop && reboot
<Sysi> ubuntu desktop adds a lot of downloading and reinstalling at least
<andai> what's chmod a do?
<Sysi> lets you run that script
<MaximumResults> <---  Connected by wireless.   I feel foolish.  I was asking for help, but I had the wireless card disabled in BIOS
<andai> i thought that was just +x
<Sysi> a means adding it for all
<Sysi> idk what just +x does
<B1G-AL> hello
<B1G-AL> mt name is B1G AL, and I like to party
<B1G-AL> tough croud
#xubuntu 2010-10-28
<ToStItOs> I have Lucid Lynx I can no longer drag and drop files from my music folder to my removable drive what could be some reasons why this has happened?
<ToStItOs> By the way its a flash drive
<linuxman410> does anyone know why xubuntu has diffrent installer than ubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> because it's been customized for Xubuntu as far as i know
<St0n3-C0l> having help / slideshows for those installing Xubuntu
<St0n3-C0l> But the basic foundation remains same...
<andai> Can't move stuff around my panels
<ToStItOs> I cant drag and drop files to my flash drive
<Jerry> hello?
<Jerry> I'm having trouble trying to install Ubuntu 10.10.  Can someone help me?
<St0n3-C0l> Tositos : Are you sure the files your trying to copy are on your home folder and you have access to it ?
<St0n3-C0l> Access in mean - Even writing's access.
<andai> how do i move the window list around
<St0n3-C0l> window list around?
<St0n3-C0l> what do u mean ?
<andai> the bottom panel has a window list. I can't seem to move anything to the left of it (only to the right)
<andai> i'm trying to get the Applications menu at the bottom left (a la windows) but i can't seem to move anything beyond the window list
<ToStItOs> St0n3-C0l,          Well I have mpg files in my music folder and everytime I drag them to the usb flash drive they go back to the music folder
<andai> nor remove the window list (so i can add it again to the right)
<St0n3-C0l> oh
<andai> oh good, i removed Task List
<St0n3-C0l> your right.
<andai> lol now it's too far to the left
<St0n3-C0l> so don't drag them TosItos - Why not use copy and paste?
<St0n3-C0l> Yeah probably seems some problem with the panels
<andai> Aha! it worked. But you have to be able to control your mouse down to 2 pixels to get it in the right area
<andai> and you have to know exactly where to look
<andai> lol
<ToStItOs> St0n3-C0l, did that still didnt work
<St0n3-C0l> yeah
<andai> i think in gnome as soon as you drag an item past the center of another, it jumps to the other side of it
<St0n3-C0l> TosItOs: Look to the normal ubuntu channel, some guy there told you about Permissions
<St0n3-C0l> I guess it's more about Permissions than anything else.
<St0n3-C0l> If you had root access then you may want to open Thunar as Root.
<St0n3-C0l> And try copying on from there
<St0n3-C0l> yeah andai but XFCE is not that bad with moving files in panels
<St0n3-C0l> it's good as well
<St0n3-C0l> anyways
<St0n3-C0l> gotta go
<St0n3-C0l> bye
<ToStItOs> St0n3-C0l, I wonder why drag and drop doesnt work anymore
<St0n3-C0l> not sure. I don't drag and drop.
<andai> cya
<andai> what does the Stick button do
<andai> Moving a large file from a desktop to a folder on my desktop should be instant, right?
<andai> Instead I think it's copying it, then deleting the old one
<andai> is there a way to remove recommended packages
<linuxman410> how do i change to another server on irc
<andai> how do i change the color of the panel text
<andai> found it
<moetunes> heh :]
<DSeese> I need help with installing ubuntu 10.10 for netbooks.
<Sysi> this support channel for Xubuntu, but you can maybe try with enough generic question
<DSeese> ok, I've delete and recreated a partition in fat32 and when I go to start I get a "No root file system is defined" message.
<DSeese> It looks like a partitioning issue, but I can't figure out what.
<Sysi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStickQuick
<Sysi> create ext4 partition and set mount point to /
<Sysi> also create swap partition (more in manual)
<DSeese> thanks
<DSeese> That worked perfectly. It's installing now
<johnny77> I'm trying to edit the touchpad on my netbook, but when I go into the mouse setting and click on my touchpad the settings dont appear.
<TheSheep> johnny77: try gsynaptics
<johnny77> TheSheep: thanks installing it now.
<johnny77> TheSheep: that worked thank you.
<johnny77> How can I edit the menu?
<TheSheep> johnny77: what do you want to change?
<johnny77> TheSheep: I want to change the menu around a bit. I guess with Ubuntu and Kubuntu both already installed the menu ended up a little wonky. Just wanted to clean it up a bit.
<TheSheep> johnny77: well, you can copy the .desktop files that define menu entries from /usr/share/applications/ to ~/.local/share/applications and edit them there to taste
<TheSheep> they are simple text files
<johnny77> TheSheep: there is not an application that will do it, like in gnome or KDE?
<TheSheep> johnny77: they are still working on that in xfce
<TheSheep> http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu <-- more info
<allencch> hello, i am ubuntu user
<allencch> i would like to know that is there anyway to switch to xubuntu, without fresh installation?
<TheSheep> allencch: sure, just install the xubuntu-desktop package, and you will be able to select ubuntu or xubuntu at the login screen
<allencch> TheSheep: thank you. but i have a lot of GNOME software, Xfce causes any problem of those software?
<allencch> TheSheep: will Xfce cause any problem to those software?
<johnny77> TheSheep: thank you.
<TheSheep> allencch: no, it will all work
<allencch> TheSheep: Okay thanks. i ask this question because i read from a lot of forum mention that fresh installation is better, because there will be a lot of problem.
<allencch> TheSheep: thank you very much
<opelig> servus
<mark76> Drakensis?
<likemindead> HALP? I can't get my mic to work in Skype. Video is fine and I can hear the other person. ALSA versus PulseAudio is such a mess. Worked fine in Lucid, though...
<likemindead> I tried three different mic input methods -- the webcam mic, the laptop's internal mic, and a headset too. Again, they all worked in Lucid, and none are coming through in Maverick. :-\
<likemindead> [SOLVED] -- INSTALL ALL PULSEAUDIO STUFF. :d
<fuge> hi
<fuge> is there any easy way to replace the kernel?
<likemindead> With what?
<fuge> with another
<Sysi> on what purpose? depends on what form you have kernel
<likemindead> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=change+kernel+ubuntu
<Sysi> likemindead: please not..
<fuge> :)
<likemindead> I kid, I kid!
<likemindead> (Also, there appear to be many relevant links there.)
<Sysi> (yeah, that's the funniest part)
<fuge> it is because i have a tv tuner what is not working on 9.10 but on 9.04 it is working, and it is working on 10.10 too
<fuge> but i am using 9.10
<fuge> and i would not like to upgrade
<fuge> only if it is too problematic to replace the kernel
<Sysi> 9.10 hasn't very long time left anymore
<Sysi> you could propable get .debs somewhere
<fuge> yes i know it will not be supported too long
<fuge> in the update manager i saw that there is an option to upgrade to 10.04.1 but i am not sure it will be 100% successful it is a safe way to upgrade and keep all my settings, etc.?
<Sysi> create separate home and clean install
<MaximumResults> Hello All.
<MaximumResults> Today's question:  How do I get printing to work.  My laptop is running Xubunutu 10.10.  My Print Server is running Centos 5.  I thought I had everything configured, but when I print to the printer, nothing comes out the printer.
<MaximumResults> My printer status shows a status of "Processing" for a while.  Then the job looks finished,
<MaximumResults> but the printer never prints anything.
<likemindead> What kind of printer? And is it wired or wireless?
<MaximumResults> Print test page does the same thing,  a test page job is submitted, goes to "Processing" status and eventually disappears.  Nothing comes out of the printer.
<MaximumResults> The printer is a Deskjet 932C.   It's connected to the CUPS server by a parallel cable.
<MaximumResults> I can print from the computer with the printer directly attached
<MaximumResults> The printer is working and verified from the CUPS server, it just never prints from my laptop.  The job goes to a "Processing" state for several minutes, then disappears.
<Sysi> MaximumResults: you have set server to share connected printers and client to view shared printers?
<MaximumResults> Yes,  The server shares connected printers.
<Sysi> you maybe need to add new printer with right ip, can't remember
<MaximumResults> And I can see it in my Printer Configuration.
<MaximumResults> I've added the printer. I pointed it at the IP of the cups server (I think I used the internal DNS name, but it is an address that I can successfully ping.
<MaximumResults> My printer configuration shows the printer. It has the green check (default printer)
<MaximumResults> And if I go to properties, it shows "Printer state: idle"
<Sysi> (sounds like setting up network shares in win7)
<MaximumResults> Oddly, the status doesn't change from "idle" when the CUPS server is printing for another client (or for itself).
<MaximumResults> From this laptop, the status stays "Idle" as the printer prints for another station.
<MaximumResults> Hmmmm, from the CUPS server access log (/var/log/cups/access_log )
<MaximumResults> 192.168.100.136 - - [28/Oct/2010:15:43:00 -0400] "POST /printers/deskjet932c HTTP/1.1" 200 482 Get-Printer-Attributes successful-ok
<MaximumResults> then
<MaximumResults> 192.168.100.136 - - [28/Oct/2010:15:43:00 -0400] "POST /printers/deskjet932c HTTP/1.1" 200 2914120 Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported
<MaximumResults> 1
<MaximumResults> That happens immediately when I print something.  My laptop then goes into the "Processing" mode for a long time (several minutes).
<Sysi> when printing *anything*?
<MaximumResults> Yes, when printing anything from the laptop.  Either test page, or printing from Firefox or from OpenOffice.
<MaximumResults> The jobs aren't showing in the job log on the CUPS server.  It only shows print jobs from other desktops and from the CUPS server itself.
<MaximumResults> That's when I look at http://CUPS-server:631/jobs?which_jobs=completed
<MaximumResults> where CUPS-server in my local domain resolves to the CUPS server address
<MaximumResults> I see a bunch of stuff in the cups logs on the laptop.  Hang on while I go to paste and put it up there.
<MaximumResults> My local cups log at http://paste.ubuntu.com/521623/
<MaximumResults> The intersting line is this one:  D [28/Oct/2010:16:11:10 -0400] [Job 10] Set job-printer-state-message to "Print file was not accepted (Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!)!", current level=ERROR
<MaximumResults> Google search for "Print file was not accepted (Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!)!" turned up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=839838
<MaximumResults> uninstalling and reinstalling CUPS seems a bit drastic.  That's what his solution was.
<MaximumResults> Other threads that turned up for that search did not report the same solution.
<MaximumResults> One that looks interesting is an OpenSUSE bug report that reported a solution by editing the MIME type configuration on the CUPS server.
<MaximumResults> I have not installed (yet) the HP drivers on the laptop.  I thought it would send postscript to the CUPS server and the server would be the only place where drivers were needed.
<MaximumResults> But it looks like my laptop is trying to send raw data to the printer.  I'm wondering what raw data it is sending.
<MaximumResults> The only place I see the "application/octet-stream" text in my /etc/cups directory is in raw.convs and raw.types.
<MaximumResults> I need to check my other desktop and see if I have the HP printing system drivers installed there.
<MaximumResults> I wonder if it's sending postscript to the CUPS server, or if that desktop is rendering it to a raw data file for the printer and shipping that over to the server.
<MaximumResults> Looks like the station that works (sometimes) has hplip and hpijs packages installed.
<MaximumResults> This laptop also has those packages installed.
<MaximumResults> Very interesting.   I'm not sure how my other desktop was working.  The CUPS server was configured not to accept raw data from application/octet-stream MIME types.
<MaximumResults> I uncommented the line to allow that in /etc/cups/mime.convs
<MaximumResults> And now it works.
<MaximumResults> Although I'd rather have my local CUPS send the file over in postscript and let the server render it for the printer.
<MaximumResults> Problem solved.     Wow!!!
<MaximumResults> On local (laptop) CUPS, changed printer driver to "Generic PostScript Printer"
<MaximumResults> And again disabled the raw "application/octet-stream" mime type in /etc/cups/mime.convs on the CUPS server
#xubuntu 2010-10-29
<xubuntu714> a
<xubuntu714> hello people! I just installing xubuntu! hope it 's not so slow as kubuntu for my laptop!!!
<andai> what do i use to play files on my iPod
<moetunes> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<q1w> hi there
<q1w> where can i change system fonts in Xubuntu?
<dee_dee_dee> hello anyone out there have any exp installing unbuntu with a usb drive?
<dee_dee_dee> downloaded ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso and formatted a drive using universal usb installer
<dee_dee_dee> it boots up and starts loading but it just hangs at a black screen... last line reads
<dee_dee_dee> [sdb] attatched scsi removable disk
<lostapathy> is it trying to access the drive?  I had one computer with goofy USB or something and that flash drive sat and blinked for an eternity before bootup resumed
<dee_dee_dee> this is on first install
<dee_dee_dee> using the usb drive instead of a cd
<dee_dee_dee> I haven't installed ubuntu yet... it's freezing up on boot
<lostapathy> yeah, that's what I had too. If it's a goofy drive or usb 1.1 ports it can take forever
<RuFf_NiXz> hello
<RuFf_NiXz> can i get some help on how to locate my keyring
<RuFf_NiXz> can't seem to login to my empathy chat program
<RuFf_NiXz> hello
<RuFf_NiXz> anybody there
<RuFf_NiXz> hmmmmmm
<RuFf_NiXz> where can i get some help
<fuge2> hi
<fuge2> i installed xubuntu 10.10, but after updating it the splash sreen is gone
<four2zero> hello everyone, i have downloaded vlc 1.0.5 straight from vlc ftp server, and i am compiling to install, but after i run './configure' and then run 'make' i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<four2zero> im installing on xubuntu 10.10
<four2zero> i've also tryed 'su -c "make install"
<four2zero> any one have a suggestion to this quick fix ?
<moetunes> is there a make file in the directory you are in?
<four2zero> moetunes, there's a 'Makefile.am' 'Makefile.in'
<four2zero> and a 'make-alias'
<moetunes> four2zero:  there should be a file named   Makefile
<four2zero> motunes, without an extention
<four2zero>  i do not see one.
<moetunes> run configure again and look for errors
<four2zero> moetunes no errors just Warnings
<four2zero> one error: configure: error: libgcrypt support required for RemoteOSD plugin
<moetunes> there must be a serious enough error for it to not make the Makefile
<four2zero> anyway to output using wgetpaste
<bazhang> pastebinit ?
<moetunes> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<four2zero> moetunes http://paste.ubuntu.com/521954/
<moetunes> k
<moetunes> four2zero:  the last line "configure error" means it didn't work - there's lots of no's in that configure
<moetunes> check you have the recommended depends from the videolan site
<four2zero> odd, but vlc 1.1.4 installs fine and plays just fine. but i dont need 1.1.4.
<four2zero> haha...its working now
<four2zero> :)
<four2zero> it was missing some deps
<moetunes> :]
<four2zero> now i can go to bed at ease now.
<four2zero> good night.
<four2zero> and thank you for the reply.
<moetunes> np :]
<Balsaq> a peaceful silence abounds in the tranquil coders paradise known as...Xubuntu!
<Balsaq> Sysi!!!
<xubuntu756> nice fitcher
<xubuntu771> ciao a tutti!
<xubuntu756> ciao
<xubuntu771> sto installando xubuntu 10.04 per caso è uscita la nuova?
<xubuntu756> what's mean per caso uscita?
<xubuntu771> the version 10.10 is ready for download?
<xubuntu756> yes, from week
<xubuntu771> ok thanks for info ;)
<xubuntu756> what i see is very good
<xubuntu771> for example?
<xubuntu756> look & feel :)
<mnemoc> hi, since I updated my notebook from 10.04 to 10.10 the "dings" sound very trashy... i have totally failed to search about it, can you hint me some "keywords" to describe this trashy sound problem?
<xubuntu771> ok XD
<mnemoc> I do have sound, but trashy... the ubuntu sound troubleshooting is all about nosound or low volume
<mnemoc> it may be worth mentioning aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*.wav sounds great? :(
<mnemoc> but parole and pidgin dings sound like cr*
<mnemoc> is pulseaudio to blame in this case?
<mnemoc> bug reported, thank you for your time :)
<xubuntu372> hi i'm new to xubuntu . I would installer the sever glassfsih on it . how  make assign the right of write into the directorey of the domain1?
<kaolbrec> xubuntu372, open a terminal and type "man chmod". That should get you started.
<jrmy> how do i share a file?
<jrmy> or folder
<jrmy> i'd want to share my home folder
<Sysi> to what
<Sysi> win/linux/somethinginterestingoption
<Sysi> to home network/internet?
<jrmy> i have samba set up, i can view the computer over the network with my windows computer but i can only see printers and fax
<jrmy> and i have xubuntu 10.04 on the computer i want to view the files on
<jrmy> aka xubuntu computer is being viewed by the windows pc
<Sysi> i haven't yet tried samba, i think some day i'll have to :/
<jrmy> seems simple enough
<jrmy> anyways how do i share the home folder?
<jrmy> at least i assume this is all i have to do so i can access it from windows
<jrmy> ok i have it taken care of
<TheSheep> there used to be a dialog for that in system
<TheSheep> I guess it has been removed
<konraddo> hi
<konraddo> I just bought a netbook and installed xubuntu 10.10, and ubuntu software centre stands that network manager applet is installed, but I don't see this applet on the applet list :F
<Sysi> alt+f2 nm-applet
<konraddo> ok, thanks :)
<jessejazza> Is there someone kind enough to explain simply the pros and cons of wine, VMware, Virtualbox. I have only one windows app and a windows scanner - seems hardly worth keeping dual boot. so far what i've read as a bit too technical for me at this stage. thanks
<Sysi> some windows programs can be runned on linux with wine, google tells if your program works, vith virtual machine you can run other os on linux (yo dawg)
<Sysi> all programs don't work on wine and they are maybe slower, virtual macnines are slower and vbox afaik doesn't support usb
<beardygnome> Sysi: jessejazza: vbox supports usb if you get the non-open source version
<Sysi> vbox == vbox in repositories :P
<jessejazza> Thanks (sorry i new to some things... i've used ubuntu for 3 yrs). The app is an old mind mapping programme but it's still better than xmind in my view. when i used windows i became keen on portable apps and found that i could install it on a USB. So what i was wondering was how easy it would be to run on vitualbox. and what about the scanner. It's a Xerox which doesn't support linux but i haven't seen a linux compatabl
<jessejazza> e one that would be worth replacing it with.
<beardygnome> jessejazza: are you using portable apps from portableapps.com?
<beardygnome> cos they work in wine on xubuntu fine
<Sysi> there's some addon for firefox for creating mindmaps, can't remember name
<Sysi> in the other hand dualboot only uses a little of diskspace
#xubuntu 2010-10-30
<JOSY> hi all, good nights
<subspider> hello all
<dmsswitcher> Hello!
<dmsswitcher> ok...
<likemindead> !hi | dmsswitcher
<ubottu> dmsswitcher: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DMSSwitcher> Hello
<DMSSwitcher> How goes it?
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<DMSSwitcher> What is the best web page that explains the options available in my fstab file for an ext3 file system?
<Sysi> why would you need those?
<DMSSwitcher> I have a server set up and am using samba to access them to download all of my television shows. I use Transmission from various other computer and mount the drives as guest. I allow read write in samba and have all the directories set to 777, but when it goes to write a new file it sets it automatically to rwxr--r--.
<DMSSwitcher> which then causes transmission to fail permission to write.
<lighta> Hi guys, I'm using a vaio notebook, and I trying to use ati drivers, I install it but doesn't like xubuntu use it, how can i fix that ?
<moetunes> !fstab | DMSSwitcher
<ubottu> DMSSwitcher: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<moetunes> !nfs | DMSSwitcher
<ubottu> DMSSwitcher: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Daniela324> Does anyone how to use the mouse wheel?
<moetunes> yep :)
<moetunes> Daniela324:  what are you wanting to do ?
<lighta> Hi guys, I'm using a vaio notebook, and I trying to use ati drivers, I install it but doesn't like xubuntu use it, how can i fix that ?
#xubuntu 2010-10-31
<xGrind> hi
<peregrinator_six> xGrind, \o/
<peregrinator_six> estamos!
<xGrind> kk
<frankcox777> hi all
<lighta> hi
<frankcox777> has anyone here set up 10.10 -neither the sound or audio work
<frankcox777> sound or video :}
<frankcox777> It says the music is playing and correctly displays the title and artist but no soung
<frankcox777> I fixed the audio
<frankcox777> VLC works so that takes care of video-Thanks one and all-good night
<BaLSaQ> good morning xubuntites!
<ferryman> hallo, ich habe unter Xubuntu das Programm BruteFIR installiert, und weiss dass dieses Programm die versteckte Datei brutefir_config erstellt. Welchen Befehl benötige ich, um mit einem Texteditor diese Datei zu öffnen?
<moetunes> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mark76> Does anyone here know how to find the widget class of a panel applet?
<mark76> !widgets
<mark76> Also. Why is that whenever I do that ubottu sends me a private message? :/
<moetunes> try xprop on the panel
<moetunes> he'll fo that for something he doesn't know
<moetunes> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mark76> I did try xprop. That just tells me the window manager class.
<mark76> WM_CLASS(STRING) =
<xubuntu526> good morning everyone
<johnny77> My printer says it's pause. How do I unpause.
<Sysi> print something?
<charlie-tca> or, if you printed already, cancel the print job that is waiting for it
<johnny77> There is only one thing in the queue. What I sent. I've canceled and resent. When I went to printed under applications/system it said my printer is paused.
<charlie-tca> did it print it, though?
<johnny77> nope.
<charlie-tca> right click and try resume?
<johnny77> In the queue, if I right click the job the release option. In the printing dialog box, If I right click on the printer, I do not have option to resume.
<johnny77> I figured it out. Under printer properties, policies. Heading State the check box "enabled" was not checked.
<mlsmith> My laptop screen doesn't turn off when I shut the lid but I do have it set up to do that. Any thoughts?
<mlsmith> It's set to turn the display off after 15 minutes but I haven't seen that happen either.
<sweed> does anybody know what's wrong i get on every second boot blank screen
<sweed> but when i restart it's ok
<sweed> and then on next boot again
<sweed> ?
<charlie-tca> version?
<sweed> maverick
<sweed> asus eeepc 904hd
<charlie-tca> something is failing in parallel processing, perhaps
<charlie-tca> If one process finishes before it should, it will fail to work
<sweed> where do i look for errors? i looked in dmesg and couldn't find anything
<charlie-tca> is there anything in /var/log/boot.log ?
<sweed> everything is ok
<sweed> maybe becouse this time it booted ok
<charlie-tca> Check that log using a recovery menu bootup after it fails
<sweed> yeah i will
<sweed> thanks for help ;)
<charlie-tca> or ssh into the system from another system to read it when it does fail.
<sweed> i get blank screen on every other boot (maverick), any ideas?
#xubuntu 2011-10-24
<chickenbone> Does anybody know how I can disable my mouse pad on my laptop? It's driving me crazy.
<Unit193> Either synaptics (not the package manager), or Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > mouse
<ish> Is there a generic way to not have the theme override the look of application tray icons..  eg: dropbox, pidgin?
<chaospsychex> can someone give me a link to the b43-firmware pkg for 11.10 ?
<xubuntuuser> do people actually use this?
<knome> "this" ?
<xubuntuuser> installan 10.0.4.2 LTS
<xubuntuuser> the IRC channel
<xubuntuuser> saw the old "you are now installing the latest version of xubuntu!" thing and lol'd
<xubuntuuser> then saw the IRC channel notice
<xubuntuuser> and wondered how active it was
<knome> at the time of release, that was true
<xubuntuuser> i know that..
<knome> we are very active
<xubuntuuser> is there any advantage to 11.10?
<knome> 11.10 is very stable too
<xubuntuuser> i personally hate ubuntu > 10.10 so far
<xubuntuuser> ubuntu 11.04 was miserable
<xubuntuuser> worst ubuntu shock ever
<xubuntuuser> not sure about xubuntu
<knome> i don't know much about ubuntu desktop
<xubuntuuser> if it comes with all the bloat...
<knome> xubuntu has been stable all the time
<xubuntuuser> i'm not concerned about stability as much
<xubuntuuser> then i'd be using loldebian
<xubuntuuser> minimalism
<xubuntuuser> and #! is too minimal (read: useless)
<xubuntuuser> ubuntu 11+ comes with loads of bloat
<xubuntuuser> but to be fair i haven't tried xubuntu 11+
<knome> xubuntu has a minimal amount of bloat
<xubuntuuser> imo one of the biggest perks of xubuntu is minimal bloat with maximum usability
<xubuntuuser> although 10.04 has some very annoying bugs
<knome> mm-hmm, i agree
<xubuntuuser> even LOTS
<xubuntuuser> LTS
<xubuntuuser> the keyring bug is infuriating if you are trying to go headless
<knome> we actually just had a meeting about the "LTS" thing in xubuntu yesterday, and we might just dump it
<knome> since every xubuntu release has been as stable
<xubuntuuser> i don't see how LTS is worth it at all
<knome> so you might just want to install 11.0
<xubuntuuser> the LTS i use has bugs in it
<knome> for ubuntu it maybe is
<xubuntuuser> meh
<xubuntuuser> installing on old hardware
<xubuntuuser> that doesn't usb boot
<xubuntuuser> and don't have any cd-rs laying around
<xubuntuuser> i guess just update via internet
<knome> when they can use lots of manpower to make sure everything is as stable as possible
<knome> mmh
<knome> upgrade to 11.10 might break though, in some rare cases
<xubuntuuser> from 10.0.4.2 --> 11.10?
<knome> that's because ubuntu switched from /var/run to /run etc
<knome> well, you can't even upgrade directly
<xubuntuuser> also
<xubuntuuser> lol
<xubuntuuser> upstart jobs
<knome> you need to upgrade to 10.10 and then 11.04 and then 11.10
<xubuntuuser> goodbye init.d
<xubuntuuser> oh boy
<xubuntuuser> troll updating
<xubuntuuser> 3 update processes
<xubuntuuser> i'll just find a CD i guess
<knome> you could wait for 12.04 and upgrade directly that (LTS->LTS works)
<xubuntuuser> you guys do a nice job otherwise though
<knome> thanks
<xubuntuuser> just ifnished another 10.04.2 install
<xubuntuuser> greetings from cornell
<S_SubZero> i installed xubuntu 11.10 today, checking it out.  Researching my questions before I ask them
<xubuntuuser> our campus direct connect hub hardware uses xubuntu exclusively
<knome> xubuntuuser, :)
<xubuntuuser> if the ivy league uses it, it must be good
<knome> i got to go
<knome> wife is waiting
<knome> see you all later, enjoy, and good luck with the support questions
<xubuntuuser> enjoy
<xubuntuuser> tbh though
<xubuntuuser> most people say xubuntu is quite painful on the eyes
<xubuntuuser> but that's not why i use it
<xubuntuuser> and i will admit it isn't too flashy
<well_laid_lawn> I think it looks good in blue
<S_SubZero> is there a way to get another browser (ie. Chromium) to actually BE the default browser?  xubuntu really, really, REALLY likes Firefox
<well_laid_lawn> have a look at   exo-preferred-applications   in a terminal
<xubuntuuser> just use chromium...
<xubuntuuser> i've installed chromium
<xubuntuuser> and deleted firefox
<xubuntuuser> imo firefox is trash
<S_SubZero> that file is greek to me, it's only one line tho and doesn't seem to launch any browser specifically
<well_laid_lawn> it'll launch the gui config for your preferred apps
<S_SubZero> yeah, unfortunately the actual results are not what is expected
<well_laid_lawn> what happened?
<S_SubZero> well I installed Chromium.  then I launched it.  I went to Preferences, and chose "make Chromium my default browser"
<S_SubZero> now to me, that seems like it should do the trick
<S_SubZero> so I went to run "web browser" (the generic icon in the dock or under the application menu) and it throws up the eco window
<S_SubZero> the exo "choose the browser" thing
<S_SubZero> Chromium isn't there, I needed to select it from the filesystem manually
<S_SubZero> Chromium starts, informing me "Chromium is not your default browser."
<S_SubZero> if I make it the default again, every time I run "web browser" I get the exo popup and I need to select Chromium
<S_SubZero> Software Center totally ignores this and runs firefox for anything going to a website
<well_laid_lawn> who knows where chromium checks its' settings. When you set chromium as the default does something like   %F   get added to the end of it?
<well_laid_lawn> e.g. chromium %F
<S_SubZero> i don't know how to see that
<well_laid_lawn> check in "other" after you make chromium the default
<well_laid_lawn> seems it should be   chromium %s
<S_SubZero> it says chromium "%s"
<well_laid_lawn> should be fine then afaik
<S_SubZero> specifically /usr/bin/chromium-browser "%s"
<well_laid_lawn> I don't use chromium
<well_laid_lawn> but have links set up like that and it works fine
<xubuntuuser> has anyone encountered the keyring bug?
<chj> hi! after installing updates this weekend, my laptop now has some serious performance issues. I'm running xubuntu 10.04 LTS. almost immediately after booting up, the process "xfmanager" goes into 100% CPU load, and stays there untill restartet, while load rises until machine is unusable. there are no error messages in /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages or /var/log/X.org.0.log
<chj> sorry! not "xfmanager"! the process name is of course "xfdesktop"!
<chj> i can run xfdesktop --quit or --reload, which doesn't do too much, but if i kill -9 the pid, it promptly reloads and re-enters high cpu load
<chj> when i run strace -p <pid>, it repeats the following:
<chj> "read(3, 0x151c7b4, 4096)                = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)"
<chj> anyone have any idea what this means, and how to remedy it?
<well_laid_lawn> chj: try logging in with a new session
<chj> a parallell session, or just shutting down the existing?
<chj> because i've been forced to restart X a few times today already.
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to logout to try - later will be ok ;)
<chj> it seems to me -- and this might well be incidental -- that the error is somewhat connected to 'rdesktop'
<chj> when i stop 'rdesktop' from running, xfdesktop actually behaves properly.
<well_laid_lawn> what made you think that?
<well_laid_lawn> I can't see from here
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<chj> i run two programmes automatically after login
<chj> firefox and rdesktop to a windows terminal service.
<chj> i disabled both now, trying to debug the situation
<chj> when i started firefox manually, nothing unexpected happened.
<chj> when i started rdesktop, xfdesktop started hogging cpu again
<chj> when i stopped rdesktop and reloaded xfdesktop, it did not misbehave.
<chj> (but i had to reload xfdesktop, as it just "hangs", but after the restart, it does not hog cpu)
<well_laid_lawn> how are you starting rdesktop? where from and with what command?
<chj> tested three times in a row, just after running 'rdesktop' (from terminal, with options: -u <username> -d <domain> -f -x 1 -a 24 -k no <terminal server name>, xfdesktop immediately just goes up to 100%
<chj> i do actually believe that this a microsoft problem... :-)
<chj> i terminated the windows session (usually that just hangs there, and i log in and out), and the error seems to have been resolved...
<well_laid_lawn> try something like this suggests - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Rdesktop
<chj> thanks, i'll check
<chj> but it seems that the error has been resolved (at least for now) :-)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<chj> thank you :-)
<miraman> hi i need advice about xubuntu 11.10
<miraman> how to change default session?
<miraman> in ubuntu i just logout and login other session, after reboot it autologin me to selected session
<miraman> but in xubuntu this not work
<well_laid_lawn> maybe you want to not save the session? I think that's what you're asking
<miraman> i tried this option, but it still login me to xfce session, i want to autostart session xbmc, as xbmc-standalone
<miraman> i can login as xbmc session but after reboot its still login me to xubuntu desktop
<well_laid_lawn> miraman: from the menu choose system-login screen then select the default session
<exs> hi
<exs> because of problems with virutalbox with the new kernel in ubuntu 11.10 i wanted to start my system with an older kernel to use virtualbox. i used the startupmanager program to say grub to boot from another kernel. now it boots always with memtest86. i dont know how to change to the old configuriation. can somebody help me?
<miraman> exs: as i remember hold shift at startup
<miraman> well_laid_lawn i will look in it
<exs> ok big thanks. miraman now say me please how to change the default entry of grub.
<exs> i recognized later that startupmanager is depreacted
<miraman> /boot/grub/grub.conf
<miraman> i think
<miraman> default=0
<miraman> that will start first line on the list grub
<exs> miraman: it doesnt exist
<exs> but there is /etc/default/grub.conf
<Pici> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<exs> with a line "Grub_DEFAULT=0"
<exs> but the entry for memtest is the 4th
<well_laid_lawn> exs: sounds like you will need to chroot into the xubuntu install and update grub
<well_laid_lawn> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<exs> well_laid_lawn: iam already there
<well_laid_lawn> well done
<exs> well_laid_lawn: and now? how to update grub?
<well_laid_lawn> exs: update-grub is a command to run to load grub again
<exs> update-grub or update-grub2?
<well_laid_lawn> exs: use the tab key to find out which you have
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<exs> i have both
<exs> lol :D
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't had a grub issue for ages so I gues 2
<well_laid_lawn> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<well_laid_lawn>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<techvish81> hi everyone!!!
<techvish81> i've got a question/problem
<well_laid_lawn> techvish81: you just ask the question in support channels :)
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<techvish81> i installed xubuntu over ubuntu and whatever theme for windows and menus i keep, the popup menus of libreoffice remain the old greylike as in windows95
<techvish81> i tried to reinstall libreoffice but no difference
<vooze> Anyone using Docky? I cant get it it show icons for terminal + Thunar :(
<vooze> it to show *
<well_laid_lawn> techvish81: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libreoffice/+bug/841696
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 841696 in libreoffice (Ubuntu) "LibreOffice should depend on libreoffice-gtk" [Undecided,New]
<techvish81> that means i will have to wait untill that bug is fixed
<well_laid_lawn> techvish81: try installing libreoffice-gtk
<well_laid_lawn> !info libreoffice-gtk
<ubottu> libreoffice-gtk (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite -- GTK+ integration. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.4.3-3ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 155 kB, installed size 580 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 armel armhf hppa i386 ia64 mips mipsel powerpc powerpcspe ppc64 s390 s390x sparc kfreebsd-amd64 kfreebsd-i386 all)
<techvish81> ok thanks.
<techvish81> problem solved , thank u very much.  now it looks good.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<giovanni> salve
<rghvdberg> ls
<anichols> Is there a way to add the current user's home folder to the 'applications menu'?  I've tried looking for info online, but nothing's worked for me so far. :(
<anichols> ...ok, I'll try asking later.
<wereyoda> mouse pointer problems again with 11.10
<fist> hey, if i insert my headphones the sounds gets muted and is not unmutable. what could be the reason?
<Alan> has anybody else had problems with 11.10 having trouble opening downloaded .deb files?
<GridCube> Alan: the new software center manages .deb files
<GridCube> i've found that it takes some time for it to catch it up
<Alan> GridCube: eh, it keeps complaining that this one is broken...
<Alan> which is annoying, since it's the google chrome .deb....
<wereyoda> chmod +x /home/wereyoda/.Xdefaults
<wereyoda> ..sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<wereyoda> ..the pointer is stable but size varies in 11.10
<Alan> also, why is the shortcut for ~/Downloads called Download by default?
<Alan> it's a bit counter-intuitive, since all the others correspond to their folder names...
 * GridCube shrughs
<GridCube> Alan: you can install chromium from the repositories
<Alan> GridCube: chromium doesn't have google account sync does it?
<Alan> also, i think it was a bug - just ran an update and now it's working again...
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> i use ff
<GridCube> Alan: this should work http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-chrome-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<searching> 2400 MHz Intel proccesor 768 Ram will run Xubuntu 11.10?
<GridCube> it should
<searching> with apache+php,gtk+ + gcc?
<GridCube> those are usually good specs, the problem usually comes whit weird video cards
<searching> 64
<GridCube> searching: :) sure thing
<searching> ok thanks
<GridCube> in any case if you want even more power
<GridCube> you can always go for lubuntu
<GridCube> :P
<searching> apache php gtk+ gcc run on lubuntu?
<GridCube> its ubutnu whit lxde
<searching> :)
<searching> bye thanks
<chickenbone> Hi boys and girls
<chickenbone> can anybody tell me how I can disable my mouse pad
<chickenbone> or track pad
<GridCube> chickenbone: tryed synaptics?
<TheSheep> I use a daemon that disables it for several seconds after every keystroke
<TheSheep> syndaemon
<chickenbone> what is synaptics - I take it its not the same thing as the software manager
<xubuntu399> how can i make downloading faster on my xubuntu 10.10?
<chickenbone> do you mean downloading pages
<chickenbone> from the net
<ball> I wonder how well Xubuntu would work on an Eeebox nettop.
<knome> ball, works well on my eeepc 4G
<techvish81> works well on my hpmini except touchpad double tap rightclick
<n2diy>  what's the command to restart CUPS? /etc/services/cups restart?
<shadow193> Hi all, I have a question : how can I disable touchpad?
<ball> knome: I suppose I won't really know unless I try it.  I could buy a comparable desktop PC for the same money, but the nettop's more compact at least.
<ElderDryas> shadow193: Menu>settings>Removable>Input devices>Mice   synclient TouchPadOff=1
<shadow193> and there is problem, there is no menu : removable:/
<ElderDryas> It will be disabled after you plug in a usb mouse, if you want you can always use that command in a terminal 1=off 0 =on
<ElderDryas> shadow193: sheesh...Removable Devices and media :(
<shadow193> love you man
<shadow193> If we would meet in real you have a biiiiiig beer
<shadow193> :D
<ok-all-right> hello
<craigbass1976> I've got the issue described here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1560241  but am not sure how I fix .profile
<ok-all-right> how can i increase the speed of updates?
<techvish81> by selecting the best mirror
<ok-all-right> i am a total newbie in this OS, my net connection is 1mbps but my update speed is 7-15kbps only
<techvish81> u shoul get 50-80 mbps
<craigbass1976> Hrmmm...  I just > .profile and still can't login.  Anyone know what might be screwing me up?  I type my username and pass into the login screen, then get bounced back to the login screen.  I can CtrlAltF1 and login there fine.
<techvish81> how to set automatic login and no password prompt in chrome?
<ok-all-right> why is can't use my full net speed on updating?
<techvish81> it may be a problem with the mirror, there is some setting in the update manager where u can change the mirror , it may help
<ok-all-right> how? don't have the idea to do it
<ElderDryas> ok-all-right: Assuming your net connection is operating at a nominal speed, the slowdown is probable at the server/mirror end.  As techvish81 said, choose a different server/mirror.  The servers/mirrors can get broken, overloaded, or just plain slow.
<techvish81> go to update manager, than in settings - ubuntu software- download from.. , change it.
<craigbass1976> http://pastebin.com/DU4Pj58W  That's /var/log/auth.log while I'm trying to log into the GUI
<ok-all-right> should i choose mirror near my country?
<ElderDryas> ok-all-right: I'm not sure I'd try changing the server/mirror in the middle of an update though, not sure what it would do to the session...aanyone know?
<craigbass1976> Twould no go well methinks
<ElderDryas> ok-all-right: Usually the best, but network topography often has little to do with physical geography.
<craigbass1976> ALthough...  I've lost my internet connection in the middle of an update (wireless router crapped out) and was able to pick up where I left off
<ElderDryas> craigbass1976: Did you have autologin enabled when this no login occured?
<ok-all-right> i just click the "choose best server", and my speed improves
<ElderDryas> ok-all-right: :)
<craigbass1976> ElderDryas, I don't think I've ever had auto login enabled.  Someone else might have monkeyed; this box is a POS station (that's Point of Sale -- not the other acronym) sitting right out and everyone working here knows the pass.
<ok-all-right> thanks for the help :)
<ElderDryas> craigbass1976: LDM or GDM?
<craigbass1976> ElderDryas, and like I said, I can login via terminal (and ssh) fine as the same user
<craigbass1976> gdm, if the log I posted is to be believed.  Is it?
<ElderDryas> oh...yeah...")
<craigbass1976> I'm not making fun; I just looked in /etc/init.d to be sure
<ok-all-right> is it possible to have parallel downloading of applications at software center?
<ElderDryas> craigbass1976: Try this: 1) login in via terminal; 2) sudo <EDITOR_HERE> /etc/gdm3/daemon.conf and add the lines below daemon:AutomaticLoginEnable=true  AutomaticLogin=LOGINID and try to login.
<craigbass1976> ElderDryas, should I restart gdm?
<ElderDryas> If it works, you can login and then try to trouble shoot the problem.  Becasue it's a POS, you probably won't want to leave it that way.
<ElderDryas> yes
<craigbass1976> ElderDryas, I've got no gdm3, just gdm, and I don't see a daemon.conf there
<craigbass1976> I'm in lucid, if that matters
<ElderDryas> Ah, well...poke around and see if there is something close (in folder and file)
<ElderDryas> Not sure where things would be on lucid....
<ElderDryas> Sorry gotta run...puppy demands her AM walk :)
<craigbass1976> ElderDryas, they're like that.
<w30> I would like to be able to change window borders in compiz. My window decorator is now "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator" Change it to what?
<w30> how can I use xfce4? or xfwm4 or xfdesktop or what xubuntu is?
<TheSheep> w30: you can't
<TheSheep> w30: either you use compiz or xfwm4
<TheSheep> w30: you can't pick parts from both
<w30> TheSheep, that sucks
<w30> TheSheep, how do I get a proper xubuntu  .deb for emerald?
<TheSheep> w30: a what?
<TheSheep> w30: emerald is a compiz window decoartor, it has nothing to do with xubuntu
<TheSheep> also
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<w30> TheSheep, how do I get emerald window manager? it's not in the repos that I know of.
<TheSheep> I have no idea, try asking at #compiz
<travkin> xubuntu ISO includes pulseaudio?
<TheSheep> yes
<travkin> if I uninstall it, will my multimedia hotkeys like XF86Raise/Lower Volume continue working? in last Ubuntu builds removing pulseaudio results that they're not work
<travkin> but as far as I know, xfce4-volumed is responsible for it in XFCE, and it have no connection with pulseaudio
<travkin> ok, anyway, gonna test
<TheSheep> travkin: I have amixer bound to those keys
<TheSheep> travkin: because at some point in some beta they didnt work
<travkin> like amixer -q sset Master 2+? yeah, know
<TheSheep> so in the worst case you just use that
<travkin> that's not a solution for me, because I like OSD notification
<travkin> thanks anyway
<TheSheep> osd notification still appears somehow
<travkin> mhm
<TheSheep> but I do have pulseaudio
<travkin> yeah, that's why it appears
<travkin> can you check if you have xfce4-volumed installed?
<TheSheep> I do
<travkin> clear
<TheSheep> but I always thought it's for automounting disk volumes :)
<travkin> no-no, it's volume keys daemon
<TheSheep> awesome
<travkin> This daemon is responsible of making the volume up/down and mute keys of the keyboard work automatically, and uses the XFCE 4 mixer's defined card.
<travkin> from xfce4-volumed launchpad
<TheSheep> and it doesn't unmute pulseaudio :(
<travkin> pulseaudio is shit that makes my sound card stuttering, so it's first what I'm doing after I install xubuntu :P
<TheSheep> well, you need it if your sound card only has one channel
<TheSheep> as most cheap sound cards
<Krawlezt> Hey, im very intressed of Xubuntu but i only have 700mb cds and the .rar file is around 650mb, how big is it when i have pack'd it up?
<TheSheep> rar file?
<TheSheep> where did you get that?
<Krawlezt> TheSheep: I saw on a mirror a .rar or .zip file.
<TheSheep> Krawlezt: do you have a link?
<TheSheep> Krawlezt: anyways, the iso fits on a 700MB cd, afaik
<Krawlezt> Oh, okej. Thanks =)
<rhin0> how do I get rid of the thing that keeps comingup with option on it at bottom of screen in 11.10
<rhin0> its irritating
<rhin0> highly
<rhin0> the menu bar thing
<zacarias> after several trials, I still can't make my Xubuntu 10.10 to be connected by other computers
<TheSheep> right-click on it and select panel->panel preferences
<TheSheep> then configure the panels however you like
<zacarias> I installed Nautilus and selected sharing options for my home folder
<zacarias> And nothing happened
<rhin0> how do I get rid of it TheSheep -- says only "show and hide- unclick that box its always there"
<rhin0> i dont' want it to see it at all I use the panel at the top of my screen
<zacarias> My other computer ignores my Xubuntu
<rhin0> ok i got it small
<rhin0> this is all the kind of thing where they put stuff on you can't get rid of -- the assumption you will want it
<rhin0> now i've lost screenspace for somehting I do not use
<rhin0> i'd rather remove it completely
<rhin0> it looks nice for about 10 minutes then it's just irritating
<zacarias> does anyone know how to successfully share your folders so that they can be accessed from other computers?
<knome> zacarias, what is the other computer running?
<zacarias> knome: Mac OS X
<knome> zacarias, install openssh-server and use sftp
<zacarias> knome: ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<rhin0> zacarias:  you can set up nfs between linux machines -- or you can set up samba for networking between linux and windows machines
<rhin0> not sure about mac OSx ... netowrking on linux is nfs -- works gr8
<zacarias> rhin0: thanks
<bullcityrambler> New to Xubuntu.  I'd like to export some env variables on login.  I put them in rc.local and added rc.local to the autostart, but they don't work unless I manually invoke rc.local via cli.
<rhin0> i think if mac os x is linux I heard it is linux -- it should do nfs
<rhin0> nfs = network filing system - robust secure fast
<zacarias> knome: after installing openssh-server what shall I do? (sorry)
<bullcityrambler> I forgot the question--where to add the variables so they get loaded at startup?
<rhin0> zacharias -- what knome described is not "sharing" it is just transfer of files over ssh -- it is just ftp really
<rhin0> its not a permanent share
<rhin0> i think
<knome> rhin0, it can "share" files just as ftp
<rhin0> ie. you have to issue commands to trnansfer the files -- with nfs files are "visible" on your pc
<rhin0> ok
<knome> rhin0, not with (s)ftp clients
<kasztan85> hi
<kasztan85> how i can turn on the composition in xubuntu?
<kasztan85> in terminal
<kasztan85> anybody?
<zacarias> rhin0:  and knome: the idea is not only to connect to other computers from Xubuntu (that I can do with Gigolo or Nautilus) but to be able to connect from my other computer
<knome> zacarias, are you using wireless or wired connection?
<zacarias> knome: wireless, but I can use wired also
<knome> zacarias, type
<knome> zacarias, 'iwconfig' in terminal, and see what is your ip addess
<knome> *address
<zacarias> knome: there was no ip address in the output
<zacarias> knome: although I can see it in the "Sustem Profiler and Benchmark", I think
<knome> zacarias, okay. then install an (s)ftp client in your mac. you might even have one by default
<zacarias> knome: I have fetch
<knome> i'm not familiar with mac apps. anyway, connect to sftp yourip:22
<OneKorea> 
<pteague> what's this "Onboard" keyboard window & how do i get rid of it?
<zacarias> knome: okay, I as able to connect with the ftp client (although not with the "networks" - afp, I think) from the finder; but that's not bad! Thanks
<knome> np
<bullcityrambler> can anyone tell me where to add a startup script to export env variables?
<knome> bullcityrambler, is on login too late?
<bullcityrambler> no, it'd be perfect.
<bullcityrambler> I tried in rc.local, but it's not working
<knome> bullcityrambler, in settings manager go to session and startup, tab application autostart
<bullcityrambler> I added rc.local there.  But only one line of the script is getting executed on login (the multimon settings).  However, everything work with manual invocation.  I added a "sleep 8" line at the top of the script, but no help.
<lukinfore> bullcityrambler, probably ~/.bashrc
<lukinfore> or .profile
<lukinfore> there was some changes
<bullcityrambler> .bashrc doesn't get executed until I open the terminal, which is ok, but still seems like there should be a way to do it automatically.  I'll give .profile a shot.  Thanks!
<pteague_work> ok, i found onboard & onboard settings on the menu under accessories, but i don't see anywhere that will allow me to not have it running on session start... it's not in my session stuff either
<Snoopy> Hello !
<Snoopy> I've got a problem with xubuntu and wifi :
<snoopy_> my connexion is good at the beginning
<snoopy_> I can open firefox and make a search on the web and it's work
<snoopy_> but then after it doesn't work anymore
<snoopy_> and I have to reclick on the connexion to load the next page
<snoopy> have you an idea for this problem ?
<vooze> Have anyone experienced the programmenu (only in toppanel.. NOT on right click) freezing after you minimised a windows? (ANY window as long as you minimize from "fullscreen"  ... Mine does it all the time :(
<pteague> ok, that was re-assuring... lightdm was eating 100% cpu so i was closing out of things when a co-worker interrupted me... when i was done talking i moved the mouse expecting screensaver to be up... nope, black screen with white text on it... everything i've been typing across different windows
<techvish81> how to setup automatic login and no password prompt in chrome.?
<rhin0> log in to chrome?
<rhin0> firefox will auto save your passwords
<rhin0> i think if you use google id it'll log in
<techvish81> every time chromium starts it asks for password, i want to get rid of that
<techvish81> i mean, automatic login in system not chromium, sorry, they are two different questions, i put them wrongly.
<badapple> hi guys =)
<badapple> can u help me with a driver installation ?
<TheSheep> badapple: what kind of driver?
<TheSheep> badapple: most drivers are included with xubuntu already
<badapple> TheSheep, well its rt3070 driver for D-Link DWA-140
<TheSheep> badapple: what is that?
<badapple> TheSheep, well i try to install driver of wireless card
<badapple> :/
<badapple> TheSheep, sorry for my slow network ..
<TheSheep> badapple: did you go to system->drivers?
<TheSheep> badapple: that is a program that installs the drivers for you automatically
<badapple> TheSheep, yes .. and it says it says that is not working right now ... :/
<TheSheep> well, then enable it
<badapple> it is enabled
<badapple> but its not working
<TheSheep> did you reboot after enabling it?
<badapple> it was enabled
<badapple> ..
<badapple> ok i try
<badapple> desactivate
<badapple> and enable again
<badapple> =)
<badapple> i reboot
<badapple> i hope it works
<badapple> TheSheep, no it is not working
<badapple> TheSheep, it says no firmware found =(
<badapple> TheSheep, i have xubuntu 10.10 could be this problem ?
<TheSheep> badapple: it looks like you need to download the firmware from the producer's page
<TheSheep> badapple: as it is not free
<badapple> it is free :/
<badapple> but i have errores during
<badapple> install the firmware
<badapple> TheSheep, so can you help me
<TheSheep> badapple: what kind of errors?
<badapple> TheSheep, well ... when i run "sudo make install"
<genii-around> You should not need to make/make install firmware. Just copy the firmware file to /lib/firmware
<badapple> TheSheep, is it a bin file ¿
<badapple> ?
<TheSheep> badapple: I'm not sure what file it is
<alden> hello?
<knome>  
<alden> HI!!!
<XubuntuZombie> Hello?
<XubuntuZombie> Is there anyone here?
<knome> no, we are all living dead
<XubuntuZombie> Hi there. This is the first time I've seen someone in here. Granted, I've hardly used this at all, but it's still VERY empty compared to #ubuntu
<knome> yup.
<XubuntuZombie> why does it pop up a red line every time you talk?
<knome> i don't know
<XubuntuZombie> Oh.
<XubuntuZombie> Do you know anything about the iso creator re-linux?
<knome> not really
<XubuntuZombie> ok, never mind then.
<XubuntuZombie> do you know much about terminal commands?
<knome> try me
<XubuntuZombie> what does this tell you: usermod -d /etc/skel USERNAME; chown -R USERNAME /etc/skel
<XubuntuZombie> where "USERNAME" would be replaced with one's username
<Azelphur> Using Xubuntu 11.10 with a USB headset, when I use the volume control on my keyboard it changes the volume for Master, which does nothing, any idea how to change which device the keyboard volume control sets?
<knome> uhm, what are you trying to do with that? i know /etc/skel and chown stuff, but i'm not really sure what that should do.
<knome> XubuntuZombie, do you have a real problem?
<XubuntuZombie> it's from the instructions on http://lkubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/10/10/relinux-a-way-to-create-a-bootable-iso-out-of-your-system/
<XubuntuZombie> yes
<XubuntuZombie> I do
<XubuntuZombie> that's kinda scary
<XubuntuZombie> your text turned red
<XubuntuZombie> but yes
<knome> XubuntuZombie, it is probably because your highlight is working, since i say your nick
<XubuntuZombie> oh.
<XubuntuZombie> I'm trying to create a custom ISO, and when I used that command in root, it set my home folder to /etc/skel
<knome> yeah, that what i was thinking too.
<knome> want to revert thaT?
<XubuntuZombie> the instructions claimed that after following the steps it listed (which included using that command), it would have "saved" my settings
<XubuntuZombie> well, I found commands for that on the forums
<XubuntuZombie> but I'm not really sure why the instructions had me do this command...
<knome> i don't know
<XubuntuZombie> ok
<XubuntuZombie> thanks anyway
<knome> the instructions also told you to enable the root account
<XubuntuZombie> yes
<knome> that means things might go horribly wrong, and we're not supporting your system anymore
<knome> well, we can't really
<XubuntuZombie> huh?
<knome> logging in as root graphically in (x)ubuntu is NOT a good idea.
<XubuntuZombie> oh...
<XubuntuZombie> is there a way to, umm, revert that in some way?
<knome> not completely, really, because if you've logged in as root graphically, things have already gone really far - in the wrong direction
<XubuntuZombie> oh...
<XubuntuZombie> so I should just re-install?
<knome> that would be the best thing
<XubuntuZombie> ok...
<XubuntuZombie> So I guess I'll try switching back to my regular home account, finishing creating the iso as per the instructions, and then I'll reinstall.
<XubuntuZombie> Thanks for letting me know
<knome> though if you create the iso from the files from your pc, that's not good either
<XubuntuZombie> Becuase I recently reinstalled, and so I haven't yet reimported my files
<knome> the problem is with permissions of files changing
<XubuntuZombie> oh
<XubuntuZombie> ok
<XubuntuZombie> so I pretty much changed some..tags, per say, of some files on my computer, and they might still be retained on the custom iso I'm trying to create, which could still compromise my system?
<XubuntuZombie> ...even after I reinstall?
<knome> yeah, or break some things
<XubuntuZombie> Ok.\
<knome> if you reinstall with the ISO you create, yes, some things might just not work
<XubuntuZombie> Better to know that now than late
<XubuntuZombie> *later
<knome> yup.
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo explains some of this stuff better, if you are interested in reading
<XubuntuZombie> Ooo, I was just reading that a little just an hour or so ago. I'll take a further look at it
<XubuntuZombie> And I'll begin a full reinstall, too.
<XubuntuZombie> Thanks for everything.
<snark> I just chmod'd my /home/snark to remove all access rights for group and other.  Will that hurt anything?
<knome> snark, haven't done that ever, but that might very well be
<snark> knome I was afraid it might, but I just gave my brother ssh access to his own account on here, and I don't want him to be able to read my stuff.
#xubuntu 2011-10-25
<swooper> sup peopple
<swooper> howdie
<swooper> hmm everyone be sleeping
<swooper> well i had a couple of suggestions/feedback about xubuntu
<swooper> i suppose i should just become a tester then
<swooper> XD
<ultima> hello guys!
<ultima> I have a dude with wich release of xubuntu is the better.. is stable
<ultima> I'm trying the last now but I have a lot of problem wtf
<swooper> whats up ?
<swooper> you ahve a dude?
<ultima> hi!
<swooper> sup bud
<ultima> yes the problem is that the last version Xubuntu 11.10 and also the 11.04 have some problems ...
<ultima> for example at startup I have black screen for 30 seconds!! and after that the norma llogin
<ultima> so strange!!
<swooper> what sort of hardware do yo uhave?
<swooper> ie, what are your specs?
<swooper> and you had no troubles in previous versions?
<ultima> I have a laptop.. an Acer TravelMate with Intel Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz... 2GB DDR2
<ultima> in the 8.10 a not have this problmes
<swooper> What graphics card do have?
<ultima> vga ati radeon
<swooper> *shudder* ati
<ultima> I know how configure xorg.conf for my card and so I think that the problem is not the video card.... but I don't know what!! I think the new kernel....
<ultima> I don't know wtf
<well_laid_lawn> probably just needs a kernel option at boot
<swooper> haha okay, well im new to xubuntu etc, however, sounds liek a config issue
<ultima> what type of option for the kernel???
<swooper> seems like other people are havign the same issue
<swooper> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=xubuntu++11+screen+blank+on+boot&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ultima> because all works fine... less the startup!!  I have to wait 30-40 seconds in black screen from grub till login screen ..... so strange!!
<ultima> but after that all is fine (sorry for my english but is not my mothertongue)
<swooper> http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/ubuntu-11-04-blank-screen-on-boot-solved/
<swooper> that link has a tutorial on it
<ultima> ok now I'll read it.. thanks! ;)
<swooper> no worries
<swooper> whether benefit or not, xubuntu can possibly use solutions from ubuntu threads and xubuntu threads
<swooper> looks liek its a xubuntu specific bug of some sort
<ultima> okok thank you very much... now I reboot and try second option you send me ;)
<ultima> I'll come back soon !!
<swooper> hahah no worries
<swooper> knights of xubuntu
<swooper> ..la la laaa
<ultima> no work for me..
<ultima> anybody can help me? Or only tell me what is the problem? kernel, xorg and driver video.. or I don't know what..
<ultima> My problem is: I have 30-40 seconds black screen after grub and before the login screen.. because is this the strange thing, that after 40 seconds of black screen start the login screen and all works good!!!
<K4k> hi, after an unclean shutdown I can no longer load my desktop in 11.10. only indication of a problem is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log i see a line "power button: close" any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> K4k: what do you mean by "can no longer load my desktop" and "only indication of a problem..." ?
<well_laid_lawn> does the login screen show?
<K4k> well_laid_lawn: sorry for the delay, the problem is at login the screen flickers and goes back to the login rather than to desktop
<K4k> I've been looking at /var/log/audit.log /var/log/Xorg.0.log and there is some output from Xorg -configure. I was able to get startx to load xfce if I 'modprobe radeon'. I think somhow X got mixed up and is trying to load fglrx which I've never had installed (as far as I know)
<well_laid_lawn> K4k: the X log should tell you if that's happening
<K4k> Xorg.0.log doesn't show any definitive errors. I'm booting it back up now, I'll post up the errors I do see when running startx right after boot
<well_laid_lawn> I meant it will tell you what drivers it's using
<well_laid_lawn> or trying to
<K4k> hmm, let me double check
<K4k> well_laid_lawn: so what I've done is generated an xorg.conf and am manually calling the radeon driver. This gets startx to load xfce successfully
<K4k> the login manager, however, does not
<K4k> The error I see in audit.log is....
<well_laid_lawn> K4k: you shouldn't need a xorg.conf these days - try renaming ~/.conf and try the login screen again
<well_laid_lawn> the X log also tells what config dir/file it is using
<K4k> "[system[ Rejected send message, 2 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.40" (uid=104 pid=2590 comm="lightdm-gtk-greeter" ") interface="org.freedesktop.DBus.Properties" member="GetAll" error name="(unset)" requested_reply="0" destination=":1.14" (uid=0 pid=1287 comm="/usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon ")
<craigbass1976> is there something by default that would lock me out if I got my GUI password wrong too many times?
<K4k> lightdm: pam_succeed_if(lightdm:auth): requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "myusername"
<K4k> craigbass1976: I don't believe there is in a default install
<well_laid_lawn> K4k: that says you didn't give a password
<K4k> well_laid_lawn: well, I did
<K4k> I can login to console just fine
<craigbass1976> I click my name, type my pass, see a black screen (with a smidgen of text flashing) for a split second, then land back at the login screen.  A new user I just set up doens't have this problem at all.
<craigbass1976> I can log in via terminal with no problems
<K4k> craigbass1976: that sounds identical to my issue
<well_laid_lawn>  try renaming ~/.config and try the login screen again
<craigbass1976> well_laid_lawn, nope.  SHould I have rebooted first?
<K4k> well_laid_lawn: I mv'd ~/.config to ~/.config.old and moved /etc/X11/xorg.conf (the one I made) to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old and the same thing happens
<K4k> craigbass1976: did you update recently?
<well_laid_lawn> you both should logout from everywhere
<K4k> I renamed those files and rebooted
<craigbass1976> K4k, I believe there was one causing trouble today, but we had other issues at work (a deep paper jam in a very warm laser printer -- a signature pad imploding) and I wasn't paying close attention
<craigbass1976> well_laid_lawn, like do it from a livecd?
<craigbass1976> K4k, how'd you make out?
<K4k> craigbass1976: still no go
<well_laid_lawn> no just make sure you move that dir and logout from everywhere then try the login screen again
<K4k> I'm in tty1 again just making sure I don't have a half done or broken update
<craigbass1976> K4k, I did have some halfassed updates now that you mntion it, and I did finish them
<K4k> The only odd thing I did to this laptop before the problem started was I had to hard reset the system due to a graphics driver quirk with this laptop and suspend that I've been trying to work out
<K4k> hm, I'm getting GPG errors with apt-get update
<well_laid_lawn> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<well_laid_lawn> I've got no idea if that'll help...
<K4k> eh....
<craigbass1976> Is there such a thing as a Windows livecd yet, or are you still pretty much just screwed when something goes haywire?
<craigbass1976> Sorry, that's offtopic, but it occurred to me as I booted to my livecd...
<chickenbone> well_laid_lawn: Man I haven't see you in ages. How are things?
<K4k> craigbass1976: if you have a copy of windows xp there is a way to use it to create a BartPE image, it's fairly well documented
<K4k> in case anyone was wondering, found the fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11382985&postcount=2
<K4k> (for the sig error, not the login error)
<craigbass1976> K4k, bah... I got all excited...  I tried to move /home/me as root, and voila!  I can log into the GUI.  I'm curious as to what the offensive file is...
<K4k> craigbass1976: move /home/me as root to where?
<K4k> looks like I did have an incomplete update, however, after finishing the update and rebooting I still receive the same error
<K4k> I stopped lightdm and tty7 has the brief text up on screen, it says: "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions  saned disabled; edit /etc/default/saned  mountall: Plymouth command failed  mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth" Does that mean anything to anyone?
<craigbass1976> K4k, to /home/me.bak
<K4k> so moving your home directory and allowing the system to re-create it fixed the issue?
<K4k> that seems odd
<craigbass1976> K4k, then recreated me and chowned it gave me:me
<K4k> hmmm
<craigbass1976> chowned it me:me.  Sorry
<Gunz4MiPPle> if I set compiz to autostart in my xubuntu session, should it be autostarting when I log into Gnome session, which should be gnome shell?
<craigbass1976> So there's some file screwing me up.  I know it's not .profile (which is what one thread on the uibuntu forums suggested) and not the .config directory as well_laid_lawn had me try.  I could go through each and every file in the old /home/me, but it's too much for now.
<K4k> I wonder if having my home directory encrypted could have anything to do with this...
<craigbass1976> K4k, I've heard that causes issues, but mine wasn't encrypted...
<K4k> I'm thinking this machine actually isn't either, I usually do but it does not appear encrypted at the moment
<K4k> craigbass1976: do you have a radeon card?
<Anom01y> Hi, should Ubuntu 10.04 detect printers being plugged in ? specifically this one -->  brother dcp-7065DN
<Anom01y> because it does not, I've tried resetting the computer, unplugging / plugging it in ect ect.
<Anom01y> no lick
<Anom01y> luck
<pleia2> it automatically detects my brother laser printer, but it probably depends on the model, have you tried just going to the Printing app and adding it manually?
<Infekted> Hello
<cjs> Where is information on my sessions for the Xfce session manager  (xfce4-session) stored?
<dirtycookie> hi people, i have installed xubuntu freshly on a system with a lan and wlan card
<dirtycookie> now my question is, how do i tell the system that it should do nothing when inserting a usb-wlan-stick
<cjs> Hm. Looks like in .config/autostart, at least partially?
<dirtycookie> and another question, i have removed accidentally the wlan sound pidgin indicator beside the date. on the upper right corner. how can i restore that
<cjs> dirtycookie: That's in the panel. You can right click on the panel, chose "Panel" then "Preferences" from the drop-down menus, and you can then tweak your panel, add new things to it (or old things back), etc.
<cjs> As for the usb-wlan stick, I think it should do pretty much nothing by default (except maybe tell you it's been added) when you plug it in. Do you see something different?
<dirtycookie> cjs: for the adding items part, what is the item called? as 4 the usb-wlan, the stick gets automatically an ip and i end up with 2 ips on the machine
<dirtycookie> cjs: i solved the panel part
<dirtycookie> now i need only help with the usb-wlan stick
<cjs> Hm. Well, you can manually disconnect the USB stick by clicking on the networking icon in the panel, right?
<zus> hello
<zus> how is everyone?
<cjs> It might be easiest just to let it do what it does, though; the second "connection" should be harmless.
<zus> which folder would i put a folder of icons (themes) so that i may choose a theme at will?
<dirtycookie> cjs: true but i have other plans
<dirtycookie> with it
<cjs> dirtycookie: In that case, can you set up your new connection in Network Manager, and make it an autoconnect one? Or will it end up using the internal for that?
<cjs> Ah. Network Manager has a "Device MAC address" box that lets you lock a connection to a specific device.
<cjs> So set up an auto connection locked to that device, and I suspect that wil come up automatically when you insert the USB WiFi dongle.
<dirtycookie> cjs: i will try that
<cjs> I presume you know enough about network that you know what you're doing when dealing with a host with multiple interfaces.
<dirtycookie> cjs: yea i do, and im used to edit the interfaces file and do things manually. that is all
<cjs> Ah, ok. You'll be pleased to know that all the NetworkManager stuff is still under /etc if you chose "share with everybody on this comptuer" or whatever that option is, so it's still pretty comprehensible and manageable with etckeeper and all.
<dirtycookie> cjs: do u know btw how to change the font and font-size of the embedded terminal of gedit
<cjs> Not off-hand; I'm a vim user.
<dirtycookie> ah k
<dirtycookie> cjs: the reason that im asking is that i have a eeepc with a small screen size and need therefore a smaller font
<dirtycookie> prolly you can help
<cjs> Vim in xterm will give you a nice small font. :-)
<cjs> dirtycookie: in general, you might start with the DPI of your screen under "Appearance" in the settings manager. That will affect a lot of stuff.
<dirtycookie> cjs: is not my machine that is y and the people @ #gnome are sleeping prolly
<cjs> That DPI is for your account only; it will not affect anybody else.
<cjs> Hang on, got to leave and come back due to messed-up fonts....
<cjs> Back.
<dirtycookie> cjs: ok one last thing, i need the taskbar in the top pane back, how do i do that??
<dirtycookie> i know add item but which one
<cjs> The taskbar. Hm. What did that do?
<cjs> Oh, show a list of running windows?
<dirtycookie> yes
<cjs> My guess is that would be "Window Buttons," but I'm not sure. I don't use it.
<cjs> There's also a "Window Menu" one, too.
<dirtycookie> ah cool was windows buttons
<cjs> Wow. All this help from me, and I've only been using Xfce for a few days. :-)
<dirtycookie> lol
<zus> which folder does a folder for icon themes go into so that i can change them at will?
<well_laid_lawn> zus: put it in ~/.icons
<cjs> Hibernating. Good luck, dirtycookie.
<dirtycookie> cjs: thanks
<zus> well_laid_lawn,  thank you,
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<dirtycookie> ah... another question, where do i change to monospace font??
<dirtycookie> anyone??
<zus> well_laid_lawn,  i had to create the .icons folder. but it worked. now were i to change one or two icons from a theme already in the lists, where can i find that folder?
<well_laid_lawn> zus: have a look in /usr/share/icons maybe
<well_laid_lawn> dirtycookie: change the font in what app?
<dirtycookie> the embedded terminal of gedit
<dirtycookie> xubuntu has my desired font and font-size but the embedded terminal has a different font-size
<well_laid_lawn> i've no idea I don't use gedit
<well_laid_lawn> might be more gedit users in #ubuntu
<dirtycookie> i went to the irc channel of gedit and they said that i "need to set the monospace font size"
<dirtycookie> so where do i do that
<dirtycookie> ??
<zus> thanks well_laid_lawn  now i know where to find them. ta!
<zacarias> what's a broken package? How do you solve it?
<TheSheep> solve what?
<Guest88682> how would i go about adding a program to startup in xubuntu
<ablomen> Guest88682, settings => session and startup => application autostart => add
<Zacarias> is it possible to install the latest version of Xfce from Xubuntu 10.10?
<aboudreault> Hi, is it possible to have a SHOW ALL WINDOWS for xfce4 in xubuntu oneiric?
<focalt> yo guys
<focalt> I don't know what's wrong with my system
<focalt> after installing a rt-kernel
<focalt> I get this when sudoing
<focalt> focalt is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<focalt> what's wrong?
<GridCube> focalt: you are trying to su?
<GridCube> or to sudo?
<focalt> sudo
<focalt> or just install something with synaptic
<GridCube> you should ask on #ubuntu-kernel
<focalt> ok
<focalt> thanks
<GridCube> i mean its not that i don't want to help you, its just that i dont know
<focalt> it seams that my username isn't in the admin group
<focalt> I type groups in the terminal
<focalt> all I get is focalt audio
<GridCube> regroup you
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> you cant
<GridCube> because your not on the sudoers
<genii-around> focalt: Was that username the one you made during install? eg: is it's uid 1000 or something more
<genii-around> ( only first user has admin/sudo by default )
<focalt> genii-around, yes
<focalt> it's the only user I created. I created it during system install
<focalt> genii-around, I'm not sure how to check the uid...
<genii-around> focalt: Did you do something like try to add it to another group with usermod -g command ? If you don't use -a ( append ) it makes that group the only one you belong to
<focalt> yes I did sudo usermod -G audio focalt
<genii-around> focalt: There's your problem then
<focalt> hum...
<focalt> genii-around, what is my workaround?
<genii-around> focalt: Boot up to recovery, then edit the /etc/group file and put your username back into the correct groups.
<focalt> genii-around, admin group should do it no?
<genii-around> focalt: My default groups here are: mike adm dialout cdrom www-data video plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare           as example. You probably need at least adm/admin video plugdev lpadmin and cdrom
<genii-around> focalt: Not unless you want to have use admin rights every time to print something or have usb devices detected, etc
<Vlyn> Can anyone please help me with getting my java plugin for firefox back? :-( (Xubuntu)
<GridCube> Vlyn: how it went off?
<Vlyn> GridCube: Java suddenly stopped working properly (Firefox freezes). I reinstalled Java but killed the firefox plugin for it. It’s installed again but ff doesn’t recognize it
<Vlyn> How do I tell Firefox to use Java again?
<Vlyn> (IcedTea I think, couldn’t find the SUN one in the packages)
<Vlyn> I already invested an hour for this problem, so don’t think I’m too lazy to google ^^
<GridCube> im looking
<GridCube> Vlyn: tried this: http://www.chayx.net/2011/06/how-to-switch-firefox-java-plugin-to-sun-java-on-ubuntu-linux.html
<Vlyn> Uhm… I don’t have the Sun Java Plugin
<Vlyn> I have IcedTea and the firefox integration is gone
<GridCube> http://technonstop.com/install-java-plugin-ubuntu-linux
<GridCube> ?
<Vlyn> And I don’t have Oracle Java
<Vlyn> I think…
<Vlyn> Hmm but lemme try
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770326
<GridCube> Vlyn: apparently if you have two concurrent java engines installed it will cause a lot of problems, check that you are using only one
<Vlyn> GridCube: Works, thanks
<Vlyn> Or lets say… it works basically
<Vlyn> But the app I want to start doesn’t work
<Vlyn> Do you see the contents of the java app at www.knuddels.at?
<Vlyn> Maybe it’s a problem with a newer version?
<GridCube> i do not know
<Vlyn> Is it grey for you?
<GridCube> its a lot of pink
<GridCube> readed this last one? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1770326
<Vlyn> Hm, yeah
<Vlyn> But there should be a login
<Vlyn> Not only pink
<Vlyn> GridCube: In the content window (middle of screen) is there only a gray field?
<Vlyn> Or a login prompt?
<GridCube> a loging prompt
<Vlyn> Damn
<GridCube> but im not using xubuntu now
<Vlyn> Okay ^^
<Vlyn> But the website works…
<GridCube> im at work whit an xp machine :P
<GridCube> yes it does
<Vlyn> Ewwww
<Vlyn> Hmm… maybe I should find a way to switch to SUN Java
<Vlyn> But it’s not in the Software Center -.-
<Vlyn> oh wait… found a way i hope
<GridCube> you might need a ppa
<GridCube> !info java
<ubottu> Package java does not exist in oneiric
<Vlyn> add-apt-repository
<GridCube> thats a ppa yes
<Vlyn> oh, cool ^^
<Vlyn> What means ppa?
<Vlyn> (Full text)
<genii-around> Personal Package Archive
<GridCube> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Vlyn> Thanks :-)
<Vlyn> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Vlyn> It works again!
<Vlyn> Hail Sun Java :-)
<Vlyn> Thanks guys ^^
<dirtycookie> hi people, i have the latest version of xubuntu and added gedit with the embedded terminal plugin
<dirtycookie> altough i have set a certain font-size, the plugin has a way larger size
<Netoniel> helllloooooo
<vooze> I'm trying to run win xp in virtualbox on xubuntu 11.10 but it cant find my GFX card, is there anything im missing in virtualbox?
<tsaavik> Hey all, sometimes when I open a gnome-terminal I get a triangular pull tab at the bottom right (for re-sizing the window), sometimes I don't. Any ideas on how to enable that?
<well_laid_lawn> tsaavik: I have to ask why you choose to use gnome terminal in a xfce environment?
<lamont> in a similar vein, given xfce installed on top of ubuntu-desktop, hints on how to get screen locking to work?
<tsaavik> well_laid_lawn: I'm a gnome refugee. My helper scripts spawn gnome terminals, I can change them. Last terminal I used before gnome was Aterm (yes afterstep, lol), so not sure whats best to use.
<tsaavik> lamont: mouse -> settings -> screensaver
<tsaavik> (the little blue mouse that spawns the menu)
<well_laid_lawn> tsaavik: xfce has its' own terminal
<lamont> tsaavik: yeah... I need something to populate "screensaver" so that it's on th emenu
<tsaavik> well_laid_lawn: xfce4-terminal ?
<well_laid_lawn> yeppers
<tsaavik> ah cool, and it has a triange (diffrent one, but it works) thanks
 * lamont installs xubuntu-desktop just to get all the bits
<tsaavik> lamont: oh, you want a button. I think ctrl-alt-del is mapped by default. I added ctrl-alt-l because ctrl-alt-del is kinda a scarey habbit to get used to  :D
<lamont> how does one do these mappings in xubuntu?
<tsaavik> lamont: sorry, was on another window. mouse -> settings ->keyboard -> application shortcuts
<tsaavik> xflock4 seems to be the lock command
<well_laid_lawn> tsaavik: you'll have to call it the menu not mouse or you'll confuse ppl
<well_laid_lawn> most settings are in menu-settings or menu-system
<tsaavik> hehe, okay, how about 'right click desktop' -> settings -> keybaord -> application shortcuts   :D
<well_laid_lawn> works fine ;)
<JamesMiddendorff> is there a disc management tool in xubuntu?
<Vlyn> I want to know that too!
<GridCube> disc management?
<Vlyn> Ubuntu had a really nice one
<tsaavik> like a gui for looking around in the filesystems?
<GridCube> i dont know whats that
<Vlyn> Disc Space
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> gparted?
<JamesMiddendorff> tsaavik, like it allows you to format drives and stuff
<Vlyn> What files you have and so on
<Vlyn> Looked like a cake diagram
<Vlyn> Oh okay, false one :-)
<GridCube> oh
<tsaavik> disk usage analyzer?
<GridCube> no idea
<tsaavik> right click desktop -> accessories -> disk usage analyzer
<GridCube> XD
<GridCube> last time i used one of those things was on konqueror back in 05
<JamesMiddendorff> tsaavik, I thought it was in the livecd but after I did the install it was gone
<GridCube> yes
<well_laid_lawn> gparted isn't installed as a default app
<GridCube> the cd has software that the installation does not
<Vlyn> Don’t have that
<GridCube> like gparted
<GridCube> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<tsaavik> A commandline equiv to disk usage analyzer is 'du --max-depth=1 -x |sort -n' :D very handy when looking for some free space :D
<GridCube> !boabab
<well_laid_lawn> df -h   is a shorter version
<GridCube> !info boabab
<ubottu> Package boabab does not exist in oneiric
<GridCube> :(
<tsaavik> well_laid_lawn: the du is better because you can traverse the tree and run it at each level
<GridCube> !info baobab
<ubottu> baobab (source: gnome-utils): GNOME disk usage analyzer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 407 kB, installed size 3820 kB
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> !baobab
<GridCube> oh well
<JamesMiddendorff> GridCube, I know what gparted but it wasnt gparted, unless xubuntu changes the name in the menu to something else
<GridCube> that shoud do it sudo apt-get install baobab
<jcfp> JamesMiddendorff: could be you're looking for gnome-disk-utility
<JamesMiddendorff> jcfp, hrmm maybe I wonder if that was what I saw
<GridCube> JamesMiddendorff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install baobab
<lamont> tsaavik: success!  thanks
<Powergiant> Hey guys. I have a problem with my mp3 player in xubuntu. When I had ubuntu, it would automount, but it dosn't in xubuntu. I can see it via lsusb. Do i have to maunally mount it or can it be automated.?
<lamont> next up... I want the Compose ability I had under gnome 2... where do I assign that keybinding, I wonder?
<tsaavik> lamont: right click desktop -> settings -> window manager tweaks
<tsaavik> not sure if thats installed by default
<tsaavik> there is a 'Compositor' tab
<pollo> hi, i need help ;___;
<pollo> any play heroes of newerth ?
<tsaavik> help is a bash builtin, you should have it :D
<lamont> tsaavik: doesn't show up for me...
<tsaavik> The tab, or the tweaks app?
<pollo> please man
<lamont> right click on desktop gives me a menu with "Desktop settings" that lacks a tweaks tab
<lamont> ah. settings -> window manager tweaks
<pollo> in linux mint 11 hon have good fps, but in xubuntu 11.10 open gl dont work
<pollo> very slow
<lamont> tsaavik: this is the ability to type things like "<compose>12" and get 1/2 as a single character glyph in unicode
<lamont> tsaavik: which seems different from the Compositor tab
<tsaavik> lamont: oh sorry, no idea on that.
<tsaavik> pollo: maybe try installing the binary video card drivers
<pollo> nvidia settings ?
<tsaavik> pollo: right click desktop, settings, additional driveres
<pollo> i have it
<pollo> yeah yeah, i have 280.13
<tsaavik> ah, then you should have gl
<tsaavik> what does glxgears show
<pollo> but are very slow
<tsaavik> for refrence, I get 301 frames in 5.0 seconds = 60.000 FPS on a builtin intel i5 video card with non-properitary drivers
<tsaavik> which is capped to the refresh rate
<pollo> i see all datas of glx
<tsaavik> can you pastebin it?
<tsaavik> do you see the 3 rgb gears?
<pollo> GLX_EXT_visual_info
<pollo> GLX_EXT_visual_rating
<pollo> GLX_SGIX_fbconfig
<pollo> GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<pollo> GLX_SGI_video_sync
<pollo> GLX_SGI_swap_control
<pollo> GLX_EXT_swap_control
<pollo> GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap
<pollo> GLX_ARB_create_context
<pollo> GLX_ARB_create_context_profile
<pollo> GLX_EXT_create_context_es2_profile
<pollo> GLX_ARB_create_context_robustness
<pollo> GLX_ARB_multisample
<pollo> GLX_NV_float_buffer
<pollo> GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float
<pollo> GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB
<pollo> GLX_ARB_get_proc_address
<tsaavik> so no window with 3 spinning gears?
<genii-around> !pastebin
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | pollo
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ubottu> pollo: please see above
 * genii-around slides well_laid_lawn a coffee
<pollo> sorry, i noob
 * well_laid_lawn appreciates a good coffe :)
<tsaavik> pollo: it looks like your drivers arn't working, I'd focus on that. Maybe try a reboot and see if 'lsmod |grep nvidia' shows anything. I have to run for a bit, bbl.
<pollo> ok, thx :)
<pollo> lsmod |grep nvidia =  nvidia              11713772  42
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia | pollo
<ubottu> pollo: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<lamont> now how do I unmute this fine machine? (or get sound working - works under unity)
<well_laid_lawn> lamont: tried running   alsamixer -c 0   in a terminal and turning things up?
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<lamont> well_laid_lawn: interestingly, they're already all the way up
<well_laid_lawn> lamont: make sure none have a m at the bottom
<well_laid_lawn> well none you want to use
<lamont> correct
<lamont> alsamixer and I go back a ways in time
<well_laid_lawn> try pavucontrol then
<rhin0> not sure why -- my ssd is showing half capacity (installed xubuntu 11.10) ... what could be the reason for an ssd showing 1/2 capacity ... could it be deteriorating?  I have done multiple multiple installs onto it
<well_laid_lawn> rhin0: do you use trim with the ssd
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<rhin0> well_laid_lawn: I just install standard don't change anything -- I would have thought that in order to install onto an SSD linux needs "trim"
<well_laid_lawn> rhin0: I no nothing about ssd's except that they needtrim
<sysadm_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Could not detect registered XULRunner to use] what should i do
<sysadm_> org.eclipse.swt.SWTError: No more handles [Could not detect registered XULRunner to use] what should i do
<csenger41> hello :)
<csenger41> anyone could help me giving executable bit for a file on ntfs?
<well_laid_lawn> csenger41: do you want to run the app in wine?
<well_laid_lawn> chmod -v a+x /path/to/file   normally works
<csenger41> ive tried chmod +x filename but it didnt work
<darkgod_> alguien que hable español?
<well_laid_lawn> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter. Si nadie responde allí puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<csenger41> once ive found a guide editing some fmask
<well_laid_lawn> csenger41: is it a windows application?
<csenger41> yup
<well_laid_lawn> csenger41: you can't run that in linux except through wine
<well_laid_lawn> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: i know, but the needs to be given executable bit
<csenger41> *but the exe needs
<well_laid_lawn> Join #winehq for application help
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: well ok
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<tsaavik> you don't need trim to make SSDs work. Its just a 'nice to have' kinda thing.
<csenger41> tsaavik: hm?
<tsaavik> @rhin0, sounds like he has a mis-partitioned SSD
<well_laid_lawn> afaik trim is needed to properly empty space after file removal
<tsaavik> nah, its just a performance thing
<well_laid_lawn> you need to research that better
<tsaavik> without trim, the manner in which files are deleted are not optimal for an SSD
<tsaavik> it won't make your 80GB SSD suddenly boot up as 40GB
<tsaavik> and yeah, its not GREAT to run an ssd without trim, but its also not great to run them mounted with atime and with the wrong prefetcher, but they still work.
<tsaavik> I can confirm that 11.10 still dosn't mount drives with trim by default. discard is missing from fstab :(
<tsaavik> maybe its still not considered stable?
<tsaavik> [532394.179917] EXT4-fs (sda1): re-mounted. Opts: discard,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr,discard
<tsaavik> If i suddenly disappear from irc, you'll know it isn't :D
<w30> I need a /dev/mixer. I tried making sym links to some /dev/snd/by-path files (dev) but that didn't work.
<tsaavik> You'll need to enable oss emulation, alsa has a mode for this, IF, you are running alsa
<tsaavik> checkout snd-pcm-oss
<tsaavik> (its a module/kernel option)
<w30> tsaavik, I have alsamixer and pulse. I don't know if I hhave alsa
<well_laid_lawn> if you have alsamixer you have alsa
<tsaavik> try, modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<w30> tsaavik, how do I know?
<tsaavik> lsmod |egrep "alsa|oss" (unless you compiled them into your kernel)
<w30> tsaavik, well I don't have snd pcm oss
<tsaavik> yup, you'll need that if you want /dev/mixer
<well_laid_lawn> !find oss
<ubottu> Found: krosspython, libossp-uuid-dev, libossp-uuid16, libqca2-plugin-ossl, libsdl1.2debian-oss, alsa-oss, alsaplayer-oss, amiga-fdisk-cross, autossh, bve-route-cross-city-south (and 193 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=oss&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all
<well_laid_lawn> install alsa-oss
<tsaavik> once you get it working you can tweak where the mappings of the oss mixer to the alsa one by echoing into "/proc/asound/card0/oss_mixer"
<tsaavik> course, you might get lucky and it will work outta the box
<w30> tsaavik, cx88_alsa              18535  2  shows up
<tsaavik> yeah, do what well said "install alsa-oss && modprobe snd-pcm-oss"
<tsaavik> brb, nuking a fancy 99cent lunch.
<w30> tsaavik, well_laid_lawn, thank you
<tsaavik> grats. So what ancient program you trying to get working? :D
<drvladimirtzu> I have Windows 7 installed to sdb2, but for whatever reason grub doesn't have a windows listing at startup.  How can I get it there?
 * sugar_Xubuntu testing Sweets_Distribution Sugar 0.94 on Xubuntu 11.04
<marko_> evning
<marko_> Anybody here
<tsaavik> drvladimirt you need to edit your grub config. I believe there is a gui tool to assist with this, trying to remeber the name
<tsaavik> here is one, I have 0 experience with it: http://www.installubuntulinux.com/2011/05/grubcustomizer-guiconfigurationtool.html
<moetunes> !grub | drvladimirtzu
<ubottu> drvladimirtzu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tsaavik> yeah, suprisingly nothing about GUIs in the Grub2 doc
<csenger41> hello again
<csenger41> please help where can i find that feature where i can set up Xubuntu to show all windows near each other
<w30> tsaavik, I can't get snd-pcm-oss out of alsa-oss and snd-pcm is not in the repos. Is snd-pcm-oss module inany other .deb?
<tsaavik> might need to get like optional kernel modules
<tsaavik> lemme check a dpkg on a machine running alsa
<tsaavik> alsa-base, alsa-utils
<tsaavik> which you prob already have
<tsaavik> maybe try installing linux-source, that might suck in the modules
<w30> tsaavik, yep, I have base and utils
<w30> tsaavik, ok, will do
<w30> tsaavik, no go with linux-source either
<tsaavik> oh, ugh
<tsaavik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/oss-compat/+bug/659024
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 659024 in oss-compat (Ubuntu) "fatal errors installing oss-compat, snd_pcm_oss module not found" [Medium,Confirmed]
<tsaavik> you'll have to compile your kernel by hand. There is a link to a guide at the bottom of that
<tsaavik> w30, what exactly are you trying to do? I assume you have some ancient audio software you want to make work?
<w30> tsaavik, tvtime wants /dev/mixer for volume control
<moetunes> oss should have been a dependency of tvtime then
<moetunes> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-7ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 686 kB, installed size 2044 kB
<tsaavik> moetunes: yeah, thats his problem, he can't get the alsa oss emulation module loaded
<tsaavik> looks like they took it out of the kernel by default :(
<w30> the tvtime people have been fired or have quit,
<w30> pulse seems to be beta 1 software
<w30> can't win
<tsaavik> w30: here is a command i found for going direct to alsa. startup tvtime and once running try: sox -t alsa hw:1,0 -t alsa hw:0,0
<tsaavik> here is another thing to try
<tsaavik> tvtime --mixer=hw:0/Line
<tsaavik> that was reported to work in 11.04
<w30> tsaavik,  tvtime --mixer=hw:0/Line works
<tsaavik> woot
<w30> tsaavik, good enough for me, thanks man that way way beyond me
<tsaavik> your just tellinging tvtime to use the newer alsa interface instead of oss. Thank the tvtime people :D
<olbi> hello
<tsaavik> hello
<lolwut> Has anyone had any trouble with the network manager in 11.10? I can't get it to work properly. Upon login I have no network connection and the only way I can get it to work is to ifdown then ifup the interface
<lolwut> Once I have my wireless card up I have Internet access but the network manage still says "device not ready"
<lolwut> Google has failed me here, and I am at a loss as to what to do next
<olbi> I have problem, when I want change in nvidia-settings change tab CRT-1
<olbi> The program 'nvidia-settings' received an X Window System error.
<olbi> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<olbi> The error was 'BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)'.
<olbi>   (Details: serial 204 error_code 2 request_code 140 minor_code 19)
<olbi>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<olbi>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<olbi>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<olbi>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<olbi>    backtrace from your debugger if you break on the gdk_x_error() function.)
<lolwut> use paste bin, olbi
<olbi> sorry :P
<olbi> http://paste2.org/p/1738831
<olbi> I have GeForce 6600GT with NVIDIA drivers
<olbi> but this problem is again, first problem was with GF FX5200
<tsaavik> olbi: its been a while since i've run my 6600, but as i recall I had to load nvidia-legacy
<tsaavik> or something to that effect
<olbi> weird is that, that nvidia settings cant load x server display configuration :P
<tsaavik> I also had horrible issues with X running out of video ram while trying to run 9.x ubuntu.
<olbi> but why I have default 173 while the newest are 285 for this card?:P
<tsaavik> my xterms would open as black windows :(
<olbi> :(
<chickenbone> Is there a way I can download the restricted extras package and transfer them to my desktop PC?
<w30> agemoi100
<Glitter_Gulch> Hello
<Glitter_Gulch> What does every one think of 11.10
<tsaavik> I regret moving from 11.04 mainline, fortunately xbuntu was there to make things usable again.
<gasbag> tsaavik: That's where I'm at too.  I'm trying to pick up the pieces.
#xubuntu 2011-10-26
<rhin0> xubuntu seems ok apart from the menu bar at the bottom of the screen
<rhin0> how do you remove it
<rhin0> is irritating
<rhin0> can be minimized but i haven't managed to get rid of it
<tsaavik> Good news is you can get rid of it, bad news is I forgot how i did it :D
<tsaavik> maybe run 'xwininfo' from a terminal window then click on it to get the name, then kill it or google it to findout how to make it go away. I'm out, see ya all tommorrow :D
<madnick> just right click to remove it :)
<madnick> rightclick -> panel
<holstein> yeah, its a panel like the other one rhin0
<holstein> which i appreciate since its integrated, and not an extra piece of software
<holstein> anyone using compiz ?
<w30> holstein, I got compiz going pretty much the way I want it.
<holstein> w30: you mind talking about it a bit?
<holstein> im having a bit of a hassle
<w30> holstein, except for window border selection
<holstein> unfrotunately, i only have a few minutes, and i dont have the mahcine in front of me now
<w30> holstein, I can try
<holstein> w30: really, just hearing that you got it and its working is enough
<holstein> makes me feel hopeful about it ;)
<holstein> w30: is this pretty much all you did?
<holstein> compiz --replace ccp &
<w30> holstein, yes that should give basic compiz but you need to check some options like window decorations etc, in ccms (configure application)
<w30> holstein, you really need ccms downloades to get windows to resize, maximumize etc.
<holstein> yeah, i got that, but for example... my virtual desktops go away, and i cant seem to make them come back under compiz
<holstein> i might have borked something using CCSM
<holstein> CCMS*
<w30> holstein, you have to set them with ccms, general options desktop size mine is horizontal 4 vertical 1 Number of desktops 1
<holstein> w30: OK
<holstein> thats helpful
<holstein> i'll look again
<holstein> i think im just getting used to what is what coming from gnome
<holstein> w30: thanks... BBL
<w30> dcc chat holstein
<zacarias> how do you force an application to quit (probably with CLI)?
<ball> zacarias: "man kill"
<ball> (there are different signals you can send a program to kill it)
<ball> s/program/process/
<w30> zacarias, use ps auxw to find the pid then kill -9 pid
<zacarias> ball: "man kill"? wouldn't it be necessary to specify the app?
<w30> zacarias, sledgehammer way killall <application>
<ball> w30: I'd probably try HUP first, it's more gentle.
<ball> zacarias: "man" shows you the manual page
<w30> ball, yeah you are right, I assume he has emergency and needs quick help
<ball> w30: fair enough.
<w30> ball, like his cat stood on his print screen key hehe
<zacarias> w30: thanks. Yes, I needed quick help. ball: thanks too
<w30>  I would like to edit my applications menu. How can I get to it?
<satellit_> w30 sudo apt-get install alacarte
<Unit193> w30: What version of Xubuntu?
<satellit_> works on 11.04
<satellit_> The newly released Xfce 4.8 is included. The menus in Xfce 4.8 are now editable with any menu editor that meets the freedesktop.org standards. The suggested editor is alacarte. "
<Unit193> Won't help him if he's using 10.04 though
<satellit_> ok
<Unit193> Also, you bring it half of gnome if you don't use --no-install-recommends
<satellit_> nice to know....
<satellit_> Unit193 edited my page on wiki to reflect this...http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Sugar_Desktop_0.94_on_xubuntu_11.04
<Unit193> satellit_: That's great! First time hearing of the program though. Did you try it or are you trusting a random internet person? ;)  I am just trying to help, not beat you down :)
<satellit_> Unit193: I test for sugarlabs. the Sweets_sugar install should work flawlessly on any Ubuntu variant 11.04...
<satellit_> I have a 250 GB external USB install with it here. works geat
<satellit_> s/great
<well_laid_lawn> that's bad regex there...
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<satellit_> Also on trisquel 5 sugar http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Sweets_Distribution#Releases
 * w30 is on 11.10
<w30> \agemoi100
<techvish81> which window manager does xubuntu use?, can i use metacity so as to use themes for metacity?
<pleia2> it uses xfwm, I don't know about replacing it with other wms though
<techvish81> anybody?
<w30> alacarte works fine on xubuntu 11.10   *big smile*
<Unit193> Great we are glad it worked
<w30> techvish81, i use gtk themes in my xubuntu but I think you can use what you like. Right now I am confused about xfvwm4 xfce4 gtk-window-decorator and how they make up a desktop
<w30> agemoi100
<w30> techvish81, metacity is in synaptic
<techvish81> i want to change my file manager to nautilus, without changing the desktop environment to gnome, is it possible?
<techvish81> metacity is there but only installation will do or i will have to do something?
<techvish81> i have got a high end system and i was trying all the distros there to get an alternative to ubuntu, i liked xubuntu and installed it, i'm quite satisfied by it , but still i'm missing somethings, eyecandy and filemanager functionality.
<techvish81> compositing option is very good though.!
<w30> techvish81, I hace installed stuff that pulls in some gnome libs as dependencies so I would suggest make a install click then chec what dependencies it wants to pull along with it
<w30> techvish81, before you apply
<w30> techvish81, if it wants gnome then back out
<w30> techvish81, Heh, I'm in here because of gnome3 in fedora and unity in ubuntu.  KDE always was bloated in my mind so I never got to see KDE4
<techvish81> i installed nautilus, it pulled som gnome libs as dependencies, now i want to set it as default and use it without full gnome environment,
<w30> techvish81, I am just like you except I have got fedora 15 Unity 11.04 and xubuntu 11.10 being triple booted
<techvish81> kde is a real headache, i installed kubuntu but it kept crashing repeatedly,  and i was unable to connect to my dsl, so i installed gnome network manager applet, but it messed my system and the popup menus where flying high as if filled with helium or something
<techvish81> they were free to appear anywhere in the desktop. i killed them all...... formatted my system hahahah
<techvish81> how is fedora? i've not tried it yet.
<w30> techvish81, try settings preferred applications the utilities in the application and check nautilus
<techvish81> tried but it does nothing except showing nautilus there
<w30> techvish81, its got the awful full screen window for applications; I mean to open an app you have to click on a button and a whole page of 1 inch icons open up and still you have to scroll.
<w30> techvish81, it turns your computer into a 2 foot square smart phone
<w30> techvish81, duh, I can't wait to get a tuch screen with peanut butter and jelly or Pork Rind grease all over it.
<techvish81> u mean icecream sandwich?
<w30> techvish81, I will for once agree with Steve Jobs on this call.
<w30> techvish81, ha, good one *smile*
<techvish81> jobs was a real businessmen rather than a technogeek, he decided to take on the upper and uppermiddle class for his products, and tried to make it a style/status symbol to create an extra urge in the hearts of customer
<techvish81> i gonna go now ,
<ktwo> hi im getting disconnected from wifi very often i noticed  that a diffrent firmware is loaded rtlwifi/rtl8192cufw.bin than my adapter : Realtek RTL8188CUS   - can this be the reason?
<well_laid_lawn> it should say something about it in dmesg
<ktwo> before the disconnect happens
<ktwo> i get  [ 2327.376116] cfg80211: All devices are disconnected, going to restore regulatory settings
<ktwo>  2329.379679] wlan0: authentication with 98:0c:82:3b:6f:6a timed out
<well_laid_lawn> do you think there is a better driver it could be using?
<ktwo> i dont know realtek has one
<ktwo> but it isnt for 3.0 kernel
<well_laid_lawn> I thought realtek had good support in the kernel - I don't use any realtek tho
<chebureque> Hi there! could anybody tell how to change combination of keys for switching between desktops?
<ushills> hi, can anyone tell me how to turn compositing on with 11.10, accidently turned it off on my account.
<well_laid_lawn> it's in window manager tweaks
<ushills> Where can i find that as it's not in settings.
<ushills> Sorry, being dumb found it
<olbi> hello
<olbi> problem with graphic cards was resolve :]
<olbi> legacy drives was problem :P
<olbi> now I have question, I have Blueman
<olbi> and connect with my Phone but cant explore it, cause app say that in system isnt installed nautilus
<olbi> how I can avoid it?
<kasztan85> anybody knows how i can disable shorcut ALT + LMB in XFCE ?
<TheSheep> kasztan85: you can bind it to a different key than alt
<kasztan85> how?
<TheSheep> kasztan85: in the window manager tweaks
<TheSheep> kasztan85: second tab, afair
<knome> tab "accessibility" (3rd tab)
<kasztan85> TheSheep, thx :)
<gast__1> hi
<Alan> wc
<Alan> oops
<wehgwg> Why can I not get any vim colorschemes to work correctly in the terminal?
<wehgwg> I can see that the colors have changed, but they don't look like the screenshots
<wehgwg> They look bad
<wehgwg> Also, my cursor seems to change size when I move away from some windows
<wehgwg> It becomes huge
<wehgwg> I tried changing the cursor settings, but it only affects the cursor when it is over some windows
<wehgwg> like Firefox or the terminal
<TheSheep> wehgwg: the screenshots are probably made from gvim
<TheSheep> wehgwg: which is a gui app, so has more colors available
<TheSheep> wehgwg: normal vim is a terminal app and so only has 16 colors
<wehgwg> :(
<TheSheep> it's possible to set up your terminal to support 256 colors
<wehgwg> http://vim.wikia.com/wiki/Using_GUI_color_settings_in_a_terminal
<TheSheep> but I never bothered
<wehgwg> Found this
<wehgwg> will try the guicolorscheme plugin
<TheSheep> cool
<wehgwg> Are plugins loaded automatically or do I need to do something in .vimrc?
<TheSheep> I would ask at #vim
<TheSheep> they know much better
<wehgwg> YAY
<wehgwg> :D
<wehgwg> Proper colors in terminal vim
<wehgwg> I am so happy
<wehgwg> ALL HAIL VIM
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm running tightvnc server and it was working perfectly until I rebooted. Now I've got no desktop, just a black/yellow screen and a cross for a cursor. Anyone able to help?
<GridCube> hmmm
<GridCube> i do not know what a tightvnc is
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> sorry
<antnash> vnc server
<antnash> How do I reconfigure xorg?
<GridCube> so you are trying to access to a xubuntu desktop, or from a xubuntu desktop
<GridCube> antnash: fastway: delete xorg.conf
<GridCube> its autoconfigurable, if it worked it will work again
<antnash> to xubuntu, and I don't have xorg.conf
<antnash> where would it be?
<Myrtti> there isn't one
<antnash> No, I have no xorg.conf
<GridCube> oh
<Myrtti> how do you want to configure xorg?
<GridCube> thats weird then
<Myrtti> no, it's not really
<Myrtti> :-D
<Myrtti> xorg is autoconfigured by the system, if you don't have xorg.conf that's normal
<antnash> Myrtti, my problem is that my vnc server has all of a sudden gone wrong. No desktop being displayed
<antnash> Just a cross as a cursor
<Myrtti> well that sounds more like a problem of the desktop environment than x
<Myrtti> xorg is working fine, it's the desktop environment that's missing
<antnash> I'm using startxfce4 to start it. Is there another way?
<antnash> like exec xfce-session?
<antnash> Something like that?
<Myrtti> you don't have a DM to manage logging in and selection of the environment?
<antnash> This is with vnc
<antnash> huh. Wierd, it's back
<antnash> Anyway, is the way xubuntu starts   exec xfce4-session  ?
<antnash> Does anyone know the command that xubuntu uses to kick off an xfce session?
<TheSheep> it's a whole bunch of commands, afaik
<w30> when I switch to a virtual terminal with ctrl alt Fn and back the desktop won't redraw. If I select a rectangle with the mouse it redraws. Nvidia Driver problems?
<w30> What driver should I use for GForce 7900 GT/GTO
<w30> antnash, look at startx,it uses xinit and parses xclient xsession etc. last time I looked anyway
<antnash> w30, that's not my only problem. I just tried to run 'sudo software-center' and it killed the vnc session
<antnash> If I try and run any graphical programs which require sudo then I get no permission
<GridCube> because you should gksu?
<GridCube> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<antnash> GridCube, It's even when I run them from the app menu
<GridCube> as i said earlier, i know near nothing about vnc :(
<w30> antnash, I ran vnc sometime ago and could only get startkde to work so I am awfully dumb on that.
<antnash> lol
<badapple> hi
<badapple> =)
<antnash> Well I got xfce working, but not the full dekstop
<badapple> somebody knows how i make xubuntu to starts the numpad automaticlly ?
<moetunes> I use numlockx added to autostarted apps
<w30> antnash, the trouble with startx is that it's set to run on display:0 so you would have to redo startx somehow
<w30> antnash, I nver made it any further *frown*
<badapple> moetunes, thanks =)
<moetunes> np
<antnash> lol
<badapple> moetunes, and do you know how to make the ntfs partitions to start with ubuntu ?
<moetunes> !fstab | badapple
<ubottu> badapple: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<antnash> there's no way to pass parameters to startxfce4 or xfce4-session then?
<badapple> moetunes, thanks but i dont know what to write in  /etc/fstab
<badapple> :/
<w30> badapple, can you mount the drives from the gui after you start the desktop?
<w30> if you can, make a mount point and modify the mtab entry and put it in fstab
<xubuntu323> hi there, just installing xubuntu 11.10 on my flash usb: maybe in 12.04 I'll switch from Ubuntu to Xubuntu :)
<badapple> guys how can i open a folder like root without installing nautilus ?
<xGrind> sudo thunar
<Unit193> !gksu
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Unit193> badapple: You should be able to right click in the folder and "Open folder as root"
<badapple> Unit193, yes , i did it =) i just added the option "gksudo thunar" =)
<badapple> but now comes and my new question :D .. how can i install emerald ?
<badapple> it gives me an error ( E: Could not find the package emerald ) ..
<Unit193> I can tell you how to install, but not set it up. Afaik, emerald was a little broken in Oneiric
<badapple> Unit193, i know how to set it =) ..
<badapple> Unit193, so can you tell me how to install it '
<badapple> ?
<well_laid_lawn> emerald has been dropped afaik
<well_laid_lawn> !info emerald
<ubottu> Package emerald does not exist in oneiric
<Unit193> Yep
<badapple> damn =(
<badapple> and how i change the compiz themes ? :S
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<badapple> well_laid_lawn, the themes .. i already have it installed
<well_laid_lawn> did you even read the bot reply?
<badapple> i dont speak very well english sorry :D ..
<badapple> i will look it
<badapple> well_laid_lawn, can you explain how can i chose themes i really dont understand nothing from the forum
<well_laid_lawn> badapple: I don't use compiz sorry - try in the compiz channel if no one else here knows
<badapple> well_laid_lawn, ok thanks =)
<badapple> somebody knows when ubuntu 12.04 is coming ?
<knome> april 2012
<knome> Year.Month ...
<badapple> thanks =)
<badapple> does anybody know why  when i click the botton for muting audio and when i press it again the audio did not starts ? .. it sirve only for muting =(
<pimperle> one of my two xubuntu installation shows the onscreen keyboard after i login. how can i permanently disable (not just hide) it?
<pimperle> i couldn't find it in the session's autostart-tab
<pimperle> /etc/xdg/autostart/onboard-autostart.desktop has OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<beardygnome> pimperle: you need to disable gnome services
<pimperle> set, so it should not start
<pimperle> ah, i see
<pimperle> so gnome-services means anything with GNOME in it in /etc/xdg/autostart/
<beardygnome> settings -> session and startup -> advanced
<pimperle> wow, weechat has tab-completion support when chatting
<beardygnome> untick "launch gnome services on startup"
<pimperle> but won't disabling gnome services also disable other parts?
<beardygnome> it's a known bug
<pimperle> the /etc/xdg/autostart/ file mentions a GSetting called screen-keyboard-enabled. maybe i could disable that setting somewhere
<beardygnome> pimperle: i've had no problems since disabling the gnome services
<beardygnome> i can't see what they were doing when they were enabled
<pimperle> i once used the gnome keyring daemon to automatically add ssh keys upon login
<pimperle> but it broke 2 or three releases ago and i never tried it again
<pimperle> ok, i disabled it and will see if it comes back next time i log in
<pimperle> what is the current state of the gnome keyring usage in xfce? do i have to prevent ssh-agent from starting in order to use the gnome daemon?
<pimperle> now i set a value in xfconf-query to disable the ssh agent, now i need to setup the session to eval the output of gnome-keyring-daemon
<pimperle> where can i enable that?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe in autostarted apps
<pimperle> well, i enabled the gnome services again and the keyring daemon's variables are properly set
<pimperle> now i'm back at removing the automatic startup of the keyboard
<pimperle> i thing, a short rm -f in /etc/xdg/autostart is in order
<boinkboink> Was wondering if the 11.10 installer has facilities to minimize wear and optimize performance when installing to SSD?
#xubuntu 2011-10-27
<DrCherry> how can I figure out what device my wireless is?  It's not under /dev/wlan0 as expected.
<BarkingFish> DrCherry, can you show me the output of the iwconfig command in your terminal please?
<DrCherry> it says wlan0
<BarkingFish> can you connect through it?
<DrCherry> i can dump the whole thing to a pastebin
<BarkingFish> no, that's fine. If it says it's wlan0, that's good.
<DrCherry> wait, no I can't easily, its this little acer aspire
<DrCherry> so where do I find it in /dev ?
<DrCherry> It's one of those Atheros cips but not under /dev/Ath0
<DrCherry> I'm stumped by this one but not super familiar with ubuntu
<BarkingFish> I'm just having a look now.
<BarkingFish> I don't run ubuntu either, I run kubuntu, but the base layout of directories is the same, so it should be somewhere I can find quite quickly if it's listed
<DrCherry> I'm trying to run wavemon and reflexively put in /dev/wlan0 and was surprised
<BarkingFish> it's internal wifi, so I'm guessing it probably doesn't go through /dev/
<DrCherry> ohhhhh
<BarkingFish> could you do this for me please: lspci | grep net
<DrCherry> so how to refer to it on the command line
<BarkingFish> DrCherry, depends on what you want to do with it through the command line
<DrCherry> it's not on the net but it's 3:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc.
<DrCherry> AR242x AR542x Wireless ... PCI-Express
<BarkingFish> The best things I'd suggest is that you read the help of iwconfig and iwlist - they do most of the stuff you want with wifi via the cli
<DrCherry> I'll do that thanks ... gotta run, thx for your time.
<BarkingFish> you can scan for APs with iwlist wlan0 scanning  for example, or set a fixed connection speed with iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M fixed  if you want.
<BarkingFish> just type iwconfig - - help and iwlist - - help and those should give you most of the info you need
<babble> hey all: I used relinux (http://relinux.sourceforge.net/) to make a live image of my current system, and I *think* it enabled zramswap (I had zram enabled as swap on rebooting to my desktop) - I couldn't find anyplace in /etc/init.d to disable it; where should I be looking?
<moetunes> babble:  have a look in /etc/fstab maybe
<babble_> moetunes: yeah, I thought about that, but the only entries in fstab are UUIDs for my physical swap and my root filesystem.
<S_SubZero> how do I map a network drive (smb) in Xubuntu?
<Unit193> S_SubZero: Install gvfs-backends and open gigolo
<S_SubZero> ah there we go, was wondering how to get that
<S_SubZero> humph, can't connect.. i'll fiddle with it later, at least the option is there now
<holstein> kupfer is a nice light alternative to gnome-do that i just tried
<well_laid_lawn> !info kupfer
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v206-1 (oneiric), package size 644 kB, installed size 3164 kB
<holstein> i was thinking it was KDE, and would pull a bunch of things in, but it is very lean
<holstein> not KDE at all :)
<babble> oh, in Xfce, Appfinder is all I really need
<Infekted> no one ever says anything in here i swear
<S_SubZero> ok.. uh.. so how do I get the desktop icons to not be transparent
<well_laid_lawn> have a look in window manager tweaks
<S_SubZero> i don't see anything for it, not a big deal just on my wallpaper they are kinda ghosty
<well_laid_lawn> I thought in the compositor settings
<Infekted> anyone here
<zus> is there a different network connection manager in xubuntu than that of ubuntu or mint?  also i as because  i never had any trouble with my pass word to my net connection till now,...the only difference is the os.
<zus> hmm rather - it was not accepting my password but took the string of numbers that my password generated.
<zus> O/ well_laid_lawn . hows it going?
<well_laid_lawn> zus: always good :)
<zus> good :)
<zus> is there a different network connection manager in xubuntu than that of ubuntu or mint?  also i as because  i never had any trouble with my pass word to my net connection till now,...the only difference is the os.
<zus> hmm rather - it was not accepting my password but took the string of numbers that my password generated.
<well_laid_lawn> I dunno about that
<zus> it was a bit strange, i have never needed the "random number/letter string"
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what that is...
<zus> when i first set up the router and put in a password it gave me a long ridiculous number/letter string
<well_laid_lawn> my router just went with the password I set
<zus> glad i wrote it down, cos my paswrd worked till i used xubuntu. i had to use that, my password wouldnt even light up the connect button. out of all the distros ive tried, xubuntu was the only one
<zus> no biggie im on  that counts but i was just curious
<mikodo> Hi guys, Sorry I am trying to learn how to use pastebin       http://paste.ubuntu.com/720436/
<well_laid_lawn> that's 1 test that's gone well
<zus> mikodo,  try imagebin for  pic for the times youll need a screenshot :)
<mikodo> well_laid-lawn, Thanks. I guess I did it :^)
<mikodo> ZUS, OK!
<zus> mikodo,  works the same was just with pics, :)
<mikodo> Thanks guys!
<zus> :)
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | mikodo
<ubottu> mikodo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> like wel<tab> gives well_laid_lawn
<mikodo> well_laid_lawn, well I'll be darned; thanks
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<sofias> hi there
<sofias> does anyone know how to restore the ability to go into standby in 11.10?
<sofias> it's not working since i made die upgrade…
<zus> would this work as well for thunar? for installing dropbox and not getting alot of dependencies and forcing it to use  thunar? http://wiki.bodhilinux.com/doku.php?id=dropbox:no_install_no_nautilus ?
<zus> i know bodhi is ubuntu based and have friend who had this work, worked for me on my desktop.
<mikodo> ubuntulog,  "as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line" Works good, for programs, probably faster than than app finder thing in Unity
<sofias> it also seems that it still not supports btrfs, it's doing an fs check (i guess) everytime i boot it…
<sofias> the problem exists since i installed 11.4 it on my eee-pc t101mt…
<well_laid_lawn> btrfs isn't production ready afaik
<sofias> well_laid_lawn: good to know… i wanted to reinstall the whole thing anyway, since i realized that my cpu supports amd64…
<well_laid_lawn> ;)
<sofias> what fs do you suggest? is ext4 ready?
<well_laid_lawn> has been for ages
<zus> how can i change thunar to display a field i can type in over the square button path thingy?
<well_laid_lawn> I think ext4 is safest for everyday use
<well_laid_lawn> zus: with thunar open just start typing and look at bottom left
<well_laid_lawn> oops bottom right
<zus> thanks
<sofias> well_laid_lawn: thanks again. yopu know how likely is it that standy works after a reinstall?
<well_laid_lawn> sofias: I never bother with standby so I couldn't say
<sofias> k
<packrit> bonjour,
<packrit> peut on parler français ici ?
<knome> !fr | packrit
<ubottu> packrit: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<packrit> merci.
<pimperle> how can i change the keyboard layout systemwide to disable dead keys?
<xubuntu410> Hi
<well_laid_lawn> if you have dead keys you either have a funny keyboard or yhe wrong keymap
<well_laid_lawn> s/yh/th/
<scotty> Hello all
<pimperle> well_laid_lawn: well, how do i change systems keymap? I could try xfces settings, but i'd prefer global setting for x
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle: it'll depend on the different ways you start X
<pimperle> oh, i hoped xubuntu used the same way on every installation. however i know, that i have an xorg.conf file which has been created by the binary nvidia driver
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu uses the xfce4 setting for the keyboard - why does a different installation matter?
<pimperle> also the mute-button on the keyboard doesn't unmute the sound if pressed again (starting from oneiric). could this be related to the map changing?
<pimperle> in natty mute worked and dead keys were disabled
<well_laid_lawn> the key probably isn't mapped to toggle just mute
<scotty> Does anyone know why the CPU fan always runs in Xubuntu?
<pimperle> it toggles something, as the volume indicator popup shows the muted / unmuted icon
<pimperle> however the volume just doesn't get unmuted, the volume applet in the right upper corner (little speaker symbol) stays muted.
<pimperle> so the problem is not between the keyboard and the volume system
<StormStrikes> Does anyone know why the CPU fan always runs in Xubuntu?
<StormStrikes> Im running 11.10 on a Dell XPS 17 L702x and the fan never shuts off.
<well_laid_lawn> pimperle: check in the keyboard settings what the key is mapped to
<well_laid_lawn> StormStrikes: is it the cpu fan or the one on the graphics?
<pimperle> well_laid_lawn: there's no mapping in the xfce keyboard shortcut settings for this key, however it looks like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/871093 to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 871093 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "Notify-OSD and sound-indicator contradict each other after unmute" [Undecided,New]
<well_laid_lawn> could be
<well_laid_lawn> hard to see from here ;)
<StormStrikes> well_laid_lawn: When I pulled the thing apart to make sure there was enough thermal paste, there is only one fan
<well_laid_lawn> k
<well_laid_lawn> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<StormStrikes> So Im not sure which of the pieces is keeping it on
<well_laid_lawn> StormStrikes: it might be a driver issue
<well_laid_lawn> but I wouldn't think so - what's the hardware?
<StormStrikes> i5 CPU, Nvidia 550M, GM45 integrated graphics I believe
<well_laid_lawn> what's that nvidia bit?
<well_laid_lawn> if you have integrated graphics?
<well_laid_lawn> lspci | grep -i vga
<StormStrikes> Its the Optimus system, which I dont have working, but it uses the integrated card for normal computing and switches to the nvidia for 3d and such
<well_laid_lawn> afaik you need bumblebee or the nvidia disabled in the bios
<well_laid_lawn> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> Package bumblebee does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> o
<well_laid_lawn> so try with the nvidia disabled if you don't use it
<StormStrikes> I cannot disable in in bios unfortunately.  And Ive seen bumblebee but there is different info as to whether to use bumble bee or ironhide
<well_laid_lawn> k I know nothing about it
<StormStrikes> I have nvidia disabled in the sence that I have no drivers, proprietary or otherwise on the system.
<well_laid_lawn> just thinking the graphics might be the reason for the fan
<StormStrikes> Me either unfortunately...its the first laptop that I have bought with higher end hardware and I cant get it working, LOL
<StormStrikes> Thats been my leaning too, but it kills battery life and if I can turn it off I would be on the road to being a happy camper
<well_laid_lawn> you've checked in top that there's nothing working the cpu hard?
<StormStrikes> correct
<well_laid_lawn> k
<StormStrikes> right now, its running about 4% of the CPU and fan is going strong
<well_laid_lawn> maybe using cpufreq will do something
<well_laid_lawn> !info cpufreq
<ubottu> Package cpufreq does not exist in oneiric
<well_laid_lawn> !find cpufreq
<ubottu> Found: awn-applet-cpufreq, cpufreqd, cpufrequtils, libcpufreq-dev, libcpufreq0
<well_laid_lawn> !info cpufreqd
<ubottu> cpufreqd (source: cpufreqd): fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-1 (oneiric), package size 78 kB, installed size 380 kB
<Srirangan> dropping in to say thank you to the xubuntu team .. xfce /xubuntu saved the day after gnome 3 / unity shat all over my ati amd video card
<StormStrikes> I just checked the sensors and the cores are running 48 - 50c
<well_laid_lawn> so it's running flat out 'cause of the temp
<well_laid_lawn> not*
<StormStrikes> right, they arent high at all...
<StormStrikes> Let me ask about another couple issues.  First, there is no bluetooth icon in the menu bar.  There was one under Ubuntu 11.10.  Am I missing something in xubuntu that I can add?
<well_laid_lawn> tried right clicking the panel and adding one?
<StormStrikes> There is nothing bluetooth related that can be added
<well_laid_lawn> o
<madnick> StormStrikes: checked "Settings -> Bluetooth"?
<madnick> That should give you an icon, then just add it to autostart
<StormStrikes> Failed to execute command "gnome-control-center bluetooth"
<madnick> gnome-control-center?
<StormStrikes> right (No such file or directory)
<madnick> Well, xubuntu does not use that
<madnick> And I meant, under settings in the panel menu, not in the xfce settings
<StormStrikes> Oh, well theres the problem I suppose.  What should I have installed.
<StormStrikes> Yeah, thats where I went  Menu > Settings > Bluetooth
<madnick> Still no icon?
<madnick> oh
<StormStrikes> Yeah, when I try to launch it, I get the above mentioned error
<madnick> Do you have Xubuntu, or did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<StormStrikes> I have Xubuntu, did a fresh install
<StormStrikes> 11.10
<madnick> Let me check
<madnick> what it says for me
<StormStrikes> Thank you so much...
<madnick> StormStrikes: what if you run "blueman-applet"
<madnick> in a terminal
<StormStrikes> in terminal?
<StormStrikes> It says there is already an instance running
<madnick> O_o
<StormStrikes> LOL
<madnick> Is this a developer install or the release?
<StormStrikes> release
<madnick> what if you kill blueman-applet and rerun it? :P
<StormStrikes> In the session and start up it shows bluetooth manager set to start at boot
<StormStrikes> lemme try that
<well_laid_lawn> maybe dmesg has something about it
<StormStrikes> do that by running 'sudo blueman-applet stop' right?
<madnick> I would just run "killall blueman-applet"
<StormStrikes> done
<StormStrikes> What would I be looking for in dmesg about bluetooth, anything specific?
<madnick> I ran it in Virtualbox, and no applet there, but I have it on my install
<madnick> Excatly the same problem you described when i run in virtualbox
<StormStrikes> hmmm
<StormStrikes> Im not running it virtually just in case your scratching your head, LOL
<StormStrikes> Im not terminal expert, I try to use it every chance I get, but to restart the applet I would just run sudo blueman-applet start?
<madnick> Well, at this point im just guessing what could cause this, im wondering what would happen if one does not acctually have bluetooth/bluetooth drivers
<madnick> And uses the applet
<StormStrikes> I have bluetooth, certain of that and it seemingly worked in ubuntu in that I had the icon, could turn it on and off I just never connected anything with it
<madnick> been peaking at logs etc, i find no releveant information
<moetunes> maybe have a look at lshw or gtk-lshw
<madnick> my blueman does not start due to not having an adapter it seems
<holstein> any luck making preffered applications stick? such as chromium-browser for the web?
<TheSheep> holstein: sure, just copy the defaults file from /usr/share/applications to ~/.local/applications and edit it
 * holstein looking TheSheep 
<holstein> thanks...i was confused by the GUI one
<TheSheep> the problem is that there are several sources of information for default apps
<TheSheep> and different applications use different ones as authoritative
<holstein> defaults.list?
<TheSheep> yeah
<holstein> so... this seem right? changing x-scheme-handler/https=firefox.desktop to x-scheme-handler/http=/usr/bin/chromium-browser ??
<gebi> hi all :)
<gebi> THX for xubuntu-desktop otherwise new ubuntu would be useless for most of my users :)!
<TheSheep> holstein: you need to change both http and https
<TheSheep> holstein: and you need to point them to the desktop file
<holstein> OK... so, not /usr/share then
 * holstein still looking...
<TheSheep> holstein: they are all in the /usr/share/applications
<holstein> eh... still getting a pop-up
<holstein> whatever... i'll chew on this issue as i go
<holstein> this is when i reboot, i get the default browser pop-up
<holstein> by the way...
<holstein> nah... i cant seem to sort it out from working with that file
<holstein> i tried the full path the *.desktop
<TheSheep> don;t use full path, just the file name
<holstein> yup
<holstein> thats what i did before using the full path
<holstein> using the full path is a bad idea though... the pop-up about the default browser has no options in it, and it hangs til i kill the browser
<TheSheep> O.o
<holstein> anyways, now im back to just rm-ing that file, and answering once each reboot i suppose
<TheSheep> you can try the settings editor
 * holstein looking
<EagleScreen> I have a problem with xubuntu 11.10
<EagleScreen> to browse a phone via bluetooth, blueman want to open nautilus, but it is not installed (and it shouldn't)
<holstein> hmmm, i havent had any reasong to use blueman EagleScreen , but i used nautilus before
<holstein> i think it was with the -nodestkop option... is using nautilus out of the question?
<EagleScreen> blueman is the default tool i have installed
<holstein> EagleScreen: check out http://blueman-project.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=80
<holstein> by nickums » 24 Apr 2009, 15:26
<holstein> 5th one down or so...
<xubuntu578> hi
<xubuntu578> he told me thanks for installing, but de bar is not ful
<xubuntu578> so it seems he is still busy
<holstein> xubuntu984: ?
<holstein> you mean EagleScreen ?
<xubuntu578> I guess, new to xubuntu
<EagleScreen> holstein: I see the workaround suggested in that forum
<holstein> EagleScreen: you see it? or you tried it?
<EagleScreen> not by the moment
<EagleScreen> i am now at work with Windows XP
<EagleScreen> i will try it later
<holstein> EagleScreen: :)
<xubuntu578> I just installed xubuntu, or so I thought
<EagleScreen> but i did expect not to have to do that kind of workarunds in default Xubuntu installation
<holstein> xubuntu984: i thought you were joinging and speaking for EagleScreen due to an internet issue
<holstein> EagleScreen: ?
<holstein> AFAIK, blueman is not in xubuntu by default
<holstein> and it (blueman) supports a different filemanager by default than what comes with xubuntu
<holstein> so, you have options
<holstein> install nautilu
<holstein> s
<xubuntu578> But any idea he is just still installing, don;t see any gui as well atm
<EagleScreen> how not? blueman is isntalled by default in my xubuntu
<holstein> change the default filemanager setting (assuming blueman functions with this setting edited)
<holstein> EagleScreen: maybe it is... thats why i said AFAIK
<holstein> in that case, i would file a bug
<holstein> and include this workaround if it works
<holstein> EagleScreen: could be that just not enough folks use it to have caught the issue
<holstein> i know, i dont have much bluetooth hardware, and i just connect the phone wifi or use dropbox or whatever
<holstein> EagleScreen: yeah... heres one
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueman/+bug/229139
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229139 in Blueman "Nautilus required as Window Manager" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> EagleScreen: you can add yourself there and keep up to date as that fix is released
<EagleScreen> according that bug it is fix released...
<holstein> xubuntu578: not sure im following you.. but i usually take time with the live CD and make that get to a desktop.. a GUI
<EagleScreen> but i am sufferinr of it
<holstein> EagleScreen: right, so you can keep up with it... go in there and say 'i still have it'... see who release the fix and ping them if you can
<xubuntu578> so I just have to wait for a few hours or something?
<EagleScreen> ok
<holstein> xubuntu578: depends on what you are waiting on... i would actively take the live ISO and get to the desktop first
<holstein> using whatever methods needed... 'nomodeset' or whatever other safe-desktop modes might be needed
<holstein> then, i would run lspci and poke around a bit.. see how the sound works.. multimedia keys.... whatever else
<holstein> then, install :)
<xubuntu578> but he seems busy installing
<holstein> xubuntu578: he?
<holstein> the machine is installing?
<holstein> im not sure what/how you are installing
<xubuntu578> yes, in think so
<xubuntu578> i try to install xunbuntu from cd
<holstein> well, either its wrting to the hard drive, or its not
<holstein> i would think on a modern system it shouldnt take long
<xubuntu578> yes, from then sound of it it is..
<holstein> wont hurt anything to wait a while
<xubuntu578> itś a 10-year old computer :P
<holstein> could hurt something to force power off, though sometimes thats what you have to do
<holstein> if its an old box, and it seems like its writing, i would wait
<GridCube> xubuntu578: you are using the alternate cd?
<xubuntu578> ok, thne I wait some more..
<GridCube> if you do press alt-f4 and see the changelog :P
<GridCube> it will tell you exactly whats happening
<xubuntu578> alt F4 will only abort the instalation
<xubuntu578> is there some task manager I could check?
<GridCube> xubuntu578: oh. you are using the gui installer?
<xubuntu578> yes, I guess..
<GridCube> then ctrl-alt-fn  one of the f[1-6] should show you the installer logs
<GridCube> i never do gui installs, never for old computers either
<GridCube> alternate is far better and faster
<holstein> agreed, though i still like to try and run the LIVE cd to see how the hardward support is going to be
<kalib> Hi people. Something is wrong. I did install my xubuntu right now but it is booting with the wrong keyboard layout. So, I can't log in with my user...
<kalib> How can I change the keyboard layout to boot with the correct one?
<kalib> I can Only log in with guest (no password).
<holstein> kalib: does this help?
<holstein> http://igrudge.net/keyboard-layout-ubuntu-server-11-04/
<holstein> i think you need something you can drop in TTY i suppose, assuming you can loging somewhere
<kalib> holstein, no..
<holstein> if now, you might need to edit the file from a live CD
<holstein> if not*
<kalib> because when I go to tty (CTRL + ALT + F2), I can't log in..
<holstein> kalib: so, using a live CD to edit the file is not an options?
<kalib> because the layout is wrong..
<holstein> option*
<kalib> when I try to type thge username and password..
<holstein> kalib: right
<kalib> I got wrong chars.
<holstein> kalib: can you use a live CD to edit the local file?
<kalib> holstein, using a live cd would work.
<kalib> which file should I edit?
<holstein> kalib: the link i gave suggests editing /etc/default/keyboard
<kalib> thanks
<kalib> I'll try it right now.
<holstein> i say, as long as you keep track of what you mess with, and know how to change them back you can experiment a bit
<kalib> holstein, worked. thanks]
<holstein> kalib: o/
<pertutatis> hi, please, how can I disable click on touchpad?
<GridCube> !synaptics
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<GridCube> pertutatis: ^^^
<pertutatis> ok thanks
<holstein> how about disabling the keyboard while typing?
<holstein> disable the touchpad**
<pertutatis> one more thing, how can I get icon picture preview on desktop?
<ElderDryas> holstein: Settings>Removable Drives and Media>Input Devices>Mice  synclient TouchPadOff=1
<pertutatis> sorry ElderDryas, can you be more especific?
<ElderDryas> how?  I gave you where and what to to put there?
<holstein> ElderDryas: o/
 * holstein looking
<pertutatis> sorry, I am a rookie here, so I have to type that on the mouse (enabled)?
<ElderDryas> Menu>Settings>.....put the command in the box and click the checkbox
<holstein> yeah, im just new to XFCE... im not seeing it though
<pertutatis> where it says "automatically run this program when USB  mouse is connected"?
<holstein> pertutatis: are you in 11.10?
<pertutatis> yes 11.10
<holstein> OK
<drvladimirtzu> How can I get rid of those infuriating little black box notifications every time I get an im or something?
<holstein> drvladimirtzu: http://www.linux-archive.org/xubuntu-user/404394-how-turn-off-desktop-popups.html suggests removing notify-osd and its not too old of a post
<holstein> i have not tried it though, so i would do some research about it first
<holstein> !notify-osd
<GridCube> !info notify-osd
<ubottu> notify-osd (source: notify-osd): daemon that displays passive pop-up notifications. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.32-0ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 117 kB, installed size 896 kB
<Sysi> drvladimirtzu: set your IM app to not send notifications
<Sysi> or your irc client if you ment that
<drvladimirtzu> holstein sysi:  Thanks guys.  Sysi had it right, it was a pidgin feature, nothing to do with the desktop, which is what I'd assumed.  Found it in prefs lol
<drvladimirtzu> Turns out notifyd isn't even installed anyway
<Sysi> xfce4-notifyd since 10.10 or so
<drvladimirtzu> I was getting frustrated cuz I couldn't find an option in the xfce prefs. XD
<holstein> Sysi: cool... thanks for the heads up
<drvladimirtzu> Anyone know a conveniant way to get window tabbing like on fluxbox with xfce?
<ball> What is window tabbing?
<drvladimirtzu> In fluxbox, if you middle click on a windows toolbar and drag it onto another window, they join, and you can switch back adn forth by tabs.  Nice feature.
<ball> Interesting. I had never heard of that.
<drvladimirtzu> I like it a lot.  I'd like to be able to use it on xfce.  Fluxbox is a huge pain to use.  Gotta set up your wallpaper by config file. XD
<Sysi> you could use fluxbox with xfce, though I've heard it may cause little problems with wallpaper
<Sysi> problems like you can actually drag wallpaper around
<holstein> lol
<drvladimirtzu> Ha!
<drvladimirtzu> I dunno if that'd agrivate me or amuse me greatly.
<GridCube> amuse first
<GridCube> agrivate later
<drvladimirtzu> XD  Sounds about right.
<Sysi> install fluxbox and/or run fluxbox --replace
<drvladimirtzu> I have it installed to play around with.  What does the --replace do?
<Sysi> kills WM you're running now
<panthar> holstein: I figured out the xfce/compiz thing. I had compiz installed but not Ubuntu's "compiz" metapackage which includes metacity as a fallback decorator.
<holstein> panthar: AH... makes sense
<drvladimirtzu> After running that, at the login will I have seperate xfce options for standard xfce vs xfce with flux for the wm?
<holstein> you are from + panthar ?
<panthar> Aye.
<Sysi> panthar: I think it's actually gtk-window-decorator that uses metacity themes
<Sysi> drvladimirtzu: no, save session on logout
<panthar> Sysi: the compiz-window-decorator does a fallback to metacity.
<drvladimirtzu> Sysi  Aye.  Good stuff.  I'll give it a shot.
<ball> Upgrade to twm?
<Sysi> panthar: okay, I haven't even tried compiz in years but I know some stuff
<panthar> Oh interesting - dug deeper and you are correct. It installed metacity-core and libmetacity but not /usr/bin/metacity.
<panthar> I love the tangled webs of .debs! :)
<panthar> But gtk-window-manager was installed by the meta "compiz" which makes sense depending on libmetacity to use those themes.
<panthar> Man, I just wanted to try this for kicks, but it's sure a lot more twisted than running xfwm4 :)
<holstein> yeah, its funky
<holstein> i installed and planned on tweaking/breaking and reinstalling
<holstein> i landed with something useable
<holstein> im trying *not* to try and emulate gnome2, but get something like what i used there while getting used to XFCE too
<panthar> Same here - XFCE and Gnome2 both just let me move things around like I wanted.
<panthar> But I'm much happier back on XFCE - I like my extra RAM back :)
<holstein> yeah, lighter, and there were always a couple things i wanted to tweak about gnome2 that i couldnt
<holstein> i got a couple little issues here and there with XFCE
<holstein> no deal breakers so far
<ball> holstein: Do they relate to having two monitors?
<holstein> ball: not yet... thats my production machine that im holding off on til i transition and get comfortable
<panthar> That was the biggest problem to get mine set up actually.
<holstein> that'll run 10.04 for quite a while longer
<panthar> Mostly because you have do do everything through randr *and* the annoying ATI control center.
<panthar> Once I got that sequence of configuration correct though, it's running solidly now on dual monitors.
<holstein> panthar: and now you want to break it with compiz ;)
<GridCube> thats more an ATI fault than xubuntu
<panthar> GridCube: Agreed
<panthar> holstein: Of course! If it has screws I need to take it apart :)
<Sysi> I never really understood what was so great in old gnome, panel setup was just weird, menus messy and windowmanager quite terrible
<holstein> :)
<holstein> Sysi: those are my issues exactly
<holstein> that panel hiding is just horrible
<holstein> compiz integration really slicked it up though
<Sysi> unity is a bit messy but not really bad, gnome3 is nice and simple but quite limited in options
<holstein> but yeah, on its own... not so nice
<Sysi> setting up compiz just sucks
<guest-P9I2GC> hello guys, i have a problem of tablet nature. basicly, i dont have an onscreen kb option in accesibility menu on login, any idea on how to fix it?
<panthar> Hrm well compiz is working... feels sluggish though compared to stock setup.
<holstein> something like light-dm maybe?... im interested in what Sysi suggests...
<Sysi> lightdm is the login manager, I don't (yet) know too much about setting it up
<madnick> Well
<Sysi> fast solution could be to install GDM
<madnick> You can enable extras
<holstein> yeah, im not sure about onscreen KB's in light-dm... ive only seen it a few times in action
<GridCube> oh guest-P9I2GC D: thats bad
<madnick> guest-P9I2GC: do you have OnBoard when you arrive at the desktop?
<guest-P9I2GC> i had it on ubuntu with gnome, so dunno why its not o xubu
<guest-P9I2GC> yea, i logged in as guest :P
<guest-P9I2GC> im on my tablet
<holstein> guest-P9I2GC: different login managers is the 'why'
<madnick> What happens if you go to Settings->Session and start up, and enable Gnome services?
<Sysi> ubuntu should be using lightdm too
<madnick> and relog
<GridCube> guest-P9I2GC: you want to be able to log in or use an autologing?
<Sysi> madnick: that's just for stuff after login
<holstein> using gdm is an easy option, and should do no harm
<Sysi> 'apt-get --no-install-recommends install gdm' shouldn't install entire gnome
<guest-P9I2GC> ok ill try to play with gnome services and if it wont work ill install gdm :) thanks all ;)
<guest-P9I2GC> cya :)
<olbi> hello
<olbi> why app ristretto is so out of date?:P
<olbi> 0.0.93 while actually is 0.2.2 ??
<knome> olbi, because the development of ristretto happened very late during the oneiric cycle and we didn't have time to push it
<olbi> I think we should change this image viewer for better app cause this is so poor :P
<knome> feel free to write an application comparison blueprint and present it to the development team with arguments on why to change to something else and it will be discussed
<olbi> :)
<knome> i mean, everything is really open for discussion
<olbi> I have to look at apps, which don't have too much dependicies and are light for system :D
<knome> though i think we will keep ristretto as the default for 12.04, judging by the discussions i've had with the ristretto developer
<knome> nothing is decided yet though
<TheSheep> olbi: I recommend 'comix' for image viewer
<olbi> but it will be line 0.2.x?
<olbi> how to install gtk+-2.0 >= 2.20.0... not found ??:P
<olbi> in repo i can't find it
<knome> olbi, of course the ristretto version will be more recent in 12.04
<olbi> i want now compile new version but have problem with gtk+
<knome> i can't suggest compiling a newer version if you can't get around stuff before actually compiling
<Sysi> olbi: newest xubuntu version?
<olbi> yep
<olbi> 12.04
<olbi> tfu, 11.10 :P
<olbi> maybe gpicview from lxde is much better :D
<olbi> tested it 10 min and I like it :)
<xubuntu394> I m Brazilian get some info of Xunbutu
<TheSheep> just ask
<xubuntu394> I m need run Office(windows) in Xubuntu. Xunbutu need emulator  = Wine?
<S_SubZero> yup
<TheSheep> not sure if microsoft office runs on wine though
<TheSheep> I mean, not sure which versions do
<S_SubZero> what part of Office do you need?  Outlook?
<xubuntu394> im use microsoft office for example (sorry my poor enghish) kkkk
<S_SubZero> Use LibreOffice!  (hard to say with a straight face)
<xubuntu394> see abyword and gnumeric
<xubuntu394> libre is compatible of docs os micro.. office?
<S_SubZero> they say it is but who knows
<S_SubZero> I'm sure as the document complexity goes up, LibreOffice successfully reproducing it goes down
<olbi> xubuntu394: MS isnt full compatible, it only support some part of doc, docs and others formats
<xubuntu394> ok thanks for help im find more infos in time for use this system nice :)
<sandra_> Hello my fellow Xubuntu inmates :-)
<sandra_> I hope you all are doing well *S*
<sandra_> I would like to ask if there is a good article that provides a step by step process that explains how to install nvidia 290.3 into Ubuntu 11.10 Thanks so much
<sandra_> I say Ubuntu 11.10 because Xubuntu is based on Ubuntu.
<ElderDryas> I come up before the parole board next week...we'll see how well I'm doing then.
<sandra_> ElderDryas, Well you keep us informed on your status
<ElderDryas> If I don't show up here...it went well :)
<sandra_> ElderDryas, Any chance you might have answer to my question ? lol
<w30> ElderDryas, be sure to keep your Morgue community service........
<w30> ElderDryas, appointment
<olbi> sandra_: it is very easy :)
<sandra_> olbi, I'm all years :-)
<sandra_> oops ears
<ElderDryas> w30: oh, maybe Lindsey will like me ?
<sandra_> lol
<sandra_> olbi, as I mentioned it's nvidia 290.03
<sandra_> olbi, So tell me just how easy it is :-) I'm all ears and eyes :-)
<olbi> sandra_: w8, w8 stable are 280, so fot what you need 290.3?
<w30> ElderDryas, *harumph* *cough* *cough*
<olbi> sandra_: what graphics do you have?
<ElderDryas> olbi: What for?  Obviously you don't know sandra_ like we do :)
<sandra_> olbi, I need it because it takes care of a few bugs the current stable *cough* nvidia has.
<sandra_> Is there a good article a step by step how too in order to do this ?
<olbi> sandra_: you need to download blobs from nvidia sites, go to dir where you do it
<olbi> sandra_: that in terminal run this
<sandra_> olbi, taking notes here
<olbi> sandra_: but befire install, you must go to runlevel 3
<olbi> ElderDryas: how you know sandra_ ?:P
<sandra_> olbi, yes I just need a good set of step by step how too's  and I'm sure I can do it.
<olbi> ElderDryas: I mean what she likes to do :]
<olbi> sandra_: so I tell you it
<w30> I have a graphics problem in compiz; my screen won't repaint, redraw when switching back with ctrl alt F7. I have to select the whole screen with mouse to get the redraw.
<olbi> sandra_: on nvidia site is nice manual
<sandra_> olbi, what's the addy to that link ?
<olbi> sandra_: ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-8178/README/index.html
<sandra_> thank you
<w30> What's the right video driver for a GForce 7600 GTO/GT ?
<olbi> 280
<olbi> w30: 280.*
<olbi> I have now GF 6600GT and have 280.x
<w30> olbi, I mean from ubuntu repos? I don't have the Nvidia nombers in additional drivers
<w30> nombers/numbers
<w30> agemoi100
<w30> ls/part
<godmod> how do i get hibernation working?
<TheSheep> what doesn't work?
<godmod> it says that i don't have enough swap when i have enough
<TheSheep> how much ram and how much swap do you have?
<Sysi> (hibernation is sloow, shut down or use suspend?)
<godmod> i have a decent ssd w/ 8gb of ram, & about the same swap
<babble> hm. Is anyone having trouble connecting to other irc networks (other than freenode) in xchat since upgrading to 11.10?
<TheSheep> godmod: "about"?
<TheSheep> godmod: you need enough free swap space to fit all your ram in it
<godmod> it says lvm, what does taht mean?
<TheSheep> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TheSheep> godmod: lvm is a way to get all your disk into a single pool, and then divide that pool into virtual disks any way you need
<godmod> ok 8476mbyte swap and 8088mbyte
<godmod> *ram
<muzzy_> does anybony know if there's something wrong with gthumb??? I cannot import photos from my camera (canon g5)... but it is detected when i do a 'gphoto2 --auto-detect' or i can download photos with a 'gphoto2 --get-all-files'
<muzzy_> i'm using ubuntu 11.10 (fresh installed)
<muzzy_> xubuntu*
<gr8m8> seems my upgrade has gone ok  cheers for that :)
<muzzy_> does anybony know if there's something wrong with gthumb in xubuntu 11.10??? I cannot import photos from my camera (canon g5)... but it is detected when i do a 'gphoto2 --auto-detect' and i can download photos with a 'gphoto2 --get-all-files'
#xubuntu 2011-10-28
<New_One> Hi! Could someone tell me what is wrong with xubunutu distor 11.04. I am trying to install it through wubi, and then in the midle of process, just pops up an error?
<babble> New_One, what error?
<New_One> Just say to check in tem folder and ther is on text file with lot of lines
<babble> that's unfortunately not really going to help narrow down what's going wrong.
<New_One> 10-28 02:26 ERROR  TaskList: [Errno 13] Permission denied
<babble> are you running as administrator on your Windows machine?
<New_One> 10-28 02:26 ERROR  TaskList: Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO Traceback (most recent call last):
<New_One> administartor
<babble> can we try this another way instead of Wubi?
<New_One> i try few days ago with livecd, also didn't work
<New_One> watht another way
<babble> try installing VirtualBox and install your live image into a VM there.
<babble> you can try out Xubuntu without changing your Windows install
<New_One> ok, could you tell me what this realy menas - http://robertogaloppini.net/2009/12/27/wubi-ubuntu-installer-for-windows-oserror-errno-13-permission-denied/
<New_One> I have this error, so may be it colud work
<New_One> This article above doesn't helpe
<well_laid_lawn> New_One: it says yu need to have the iso file in the right directory
<New_One> I tryed it doesn't work... the only thing I can try is to download xubuntu thorugh wubi, and not thorugh CD, but that is not so ok, because if your computer doesn't have internte, then you are in problem
<well_laid_lawn> New_One: you can copy the iso file off the cd and put it into the wubi directory
<New_One> here is the thing, a downloada the iso file, then I create cd image, and then is started this cd... I stil have downloadet iso. So i put it in a folder and I copy wubi form the image cd into a folder, nothing hapened
<well_laid_lawn> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<well_laid_lawn> check those ^ links
<New_One> well ubottu it isn't simple :-(
<rez`> anyone ever get an error saying "Unable to get exclusive lock
<rez`> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first."
<well_laid_lawn> rez`: it happens sometimes - have you closed all package managers?
<rez`> yep
<well_laid_lawn> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<rez`> even tried restarting
<rez`> haha couldnt kill it, its  saying its in use by another package
<well_laid_lawn> do like ubottu suggests
<Deborah> I upgraded to 11.10 and when I try to log in, I get a terminal in the upper left . any clue how I can get logged in???
<Deborah> lovely. loads of people here and nobody's talking.
<babble> deborah: it's booting to the commandline instead of a desktop?
<Deborah>  yes
<babble> can you still log in using your regular user account?
<Deborah> a terminal window in the upper left instead of booting to gnome or whatever the new thing is
<Deborah> that is my regular user account
<babble> I'm not quite sure what you mean by 'a terminal window in the upper left.'
<Deborah> only one I have set up, nobody else uses my puter
<babble> do you see just a black screen with a text prompt?
<babble> no GUI at all?
<Deborah> in the upper left
<babble> well, 'in the upper left' and 'in a window' don't sound like you're actually booting to just a command prompt.
<babble> do you have actual windows drawn on screen, or JUST white text on a black screen?
<Deborah> I have the regular ubuntu background, no taskbars or anything, just the command line box in the upper left
<Deborah> it doesn't do the usual  loading thing, just pops that up
<babble> if you're seeing a desktop picture, you're loading to a desktop.
<babble> it just sounds like your regular panel isn't loading.
<Deborah> no, it's the login background
<babble> are you using Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<Deborah> um ... the difference is ... ??? ubuntu
<Deborah> xubuntu
<Deborah> ?
<babble> well, Xubuntu uses Xfce, which is a different desktop environment than Ubuntu and Unity
<babble> you're in the Xubuntu-specific channel, which is why I asked :)
<Deborah> ah! then I guess I'm in the wrong place.
<Deborah> thank you!
<babble> now: it NOW sounds like you're at the LightDM login
<babble> can you log into your machine with your regular username and password?
<Deborah> I'll find the right one and see if anyone has any answers
<babble> if it's just a generic login issue, we can try to help
<Deborah> I log in from the regular login and it just gives me the command prompt instead
<moetunes> sounds like twm with a xterm to me
<babble> it sounds like one or more of your Unity packages didn't get configured.
<Deborah> I don't even want unity. I like my 2 taskbars in gnome! LOL!
<babble> when you log in and get dropped to the commandline, do you THEN get *just* a black screen with white text?
<babble> well, in 11.10 if you're using the Ubuntu Desktop, you'll get Unity
<babble> you can install Xubuntu and see how you like it
<Deborah> no, it's a window over the purple background
<Deborah> yeah, I know unity is there like it or not
<Deborah> what's different and fabulous about xubuntu?
<babble> you've got Terminal set to autoload.
<babble> can you mouse over to the LEFT side of your screen and get the Unity launcher?
<babble> looks like a dock with icons
<babble> should appear when you mouse over to the left edge of the screen
<Deborah> I don't think so. it honestly doesn't load anything, just instant popup of the term window
<babble> yeah, we'll get to that
<Deborah> the login screen has the purple background. it doesn't move when I login, no time at all between "enter" and window popup
<babble> I'm trying to figure out if you have enough of Unity installed and configured to launch anything
<babble> do you have window controls on that terminal window? can you close it?
<Deborah> I did get in once, saw unity, logged out to change back to gnome ... and this happened and keeps repeating
<Deborah> no header bar or menus or anything, just black window with white letters
<Deborah> maybe I need to have my dh download 11.10 and do a fresh install
<Deborah> what a mess. updates USUALLY work fine, so I got spoiled and complacent
<babble> in that terminal window, try sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<Deborah> ok, will do
<Deborah> thank you!
<babble> if that doesn't work, come back and we'll figure out what to do next
<babble> (you'll probably have to run dpkg and redo your system config, but it will do it for you :)
<Deborah> thank you! I'll be back if it doesn't work
<Deborah> I'm a user, not a programmer--for about 10 years now with various linux distro's, just haven't ever gotten to remembering commands. have to look them up when I need them
<babble> no worries.
<babble> I *think*, but can't say for sure, that the ubuntu-desktop metapackage will redo a dpkg configure if you choose reinstall
<Deborah> babble? you still here? I'm back
<Deborah> reinstalling desktop didn't do a thing
<Deborah> it's there, I just don't have a clue how to get in
<Deborah> or maybe I do ... be back if it doesn't work
<Deborah> after I shut down live cd, boot to login, try it, reboot back into live cd ...
<Deborah> okay, in case anyone else gets a case of the stupids and winds up here with a term window when attempting to log in to ubuntu 11.10, tell them to click the options gear again and choose ubuntu, because when you click it initially it chooses FOR you the first option, which is some kind of recovery
<holstein> Deborah: you are good?
<holstein> you are in unity?
<Deborah> I wish I still had my OLD irc scripts so I could post a blushing face
<Deborah> yes, I'm in
<Deborah> thank you
<holstein> Deborah: good news :)
 * Deborah blushes
<Deborah> thank you
<Deborah> have a great night and thank you for being here!
<Deborah> even though I figured it out myself after my case of the stupids finally got used up LOL
<holstein> well, thank babble
<holstein> i just got here :)
<Deborah> BABBLE thank you!
<Deborah> sometimes, just babbling does get the answer LOL
<Deborah> g'night
<holstein> Deborah: GN
<babble> back
<babble> oh, GOOD, deborah's fixed? hehe.
<babble> I was having a heck of a time understanding where she was
<holstein> she's sorted now :)
<babble> yay :)
<xubuntu742> help
<xubuntu742> sis966 hda intel
<Burfdl> Hi, I'm on oneiric using an apple aluminium keyboard (uk). It was working fine with the wrong keymap (@=", etc) but now i've switched it across I can't map window switching to the ctrl/alt/meta keys. Keyboard preferences recognises the keystroke, but the event doesn't fire. I'm left switching with the screen-top window buttons for the moment. Other combinations like ctrl+backspace for word-delete work fine though. Has anyone had this before? Thanks
<well_laid_lawn> what do you mean by " but now i've switched it across" ?
<Burfdl> It was on whatever the default model+layout was, I switched it to model:"Apple Aluminium Keyboard (ISO)" layout:"English (UK)" in the layout tab of the keyboard section of the settings manager,
<JesperDK> Hi all. I just installed xubuntu yesterday, and I'm already loving it. XFCE is much better than GNOME or Unity in my mind. But I'd really like to have the two panels switch place, so that my "start button" is in the bottom, like I'm used to in Windows. Can anybody help me solve this problem?
<knome> JesperDK, do you want to switch the panels head-to-head completely, or just the applications menu?
<JesperDK> I guess the applications menu would be enough. I haven't been using the panel that's on the bottom now anyway
<knome> JesperDK, okay. right-click on the panel, select panel -> panel preferences
<Sysi> just set up your panel how you want, drag items around, move panels etc.
<knome> JesperDK, from that dialog, go to tab items and add/remove the applications menu applet
<JesperDK> Ok, did it
<Sysi> http://docs.xfce.org/help/xfce4-panel/C/
<JesperDK> Justt select the "Applications Menu" item and delete it?
<takis-sanjo> hey does anyone know how to change the windows colors? i just switched to xubuntu
<takis-sanjo> i have this annoying blue background
<takis-sanjo> go to windows manager no option
<madnick> Goto apperance to change themes
<takis-sanjo> how can i edit the theme?
<bat_> hello
<bat_> I need some help. I just installed xubuntu and I want to move the dashboard to put it down. Is it possible without making a new one?
<TheSheep> dashboard?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm guessing top panel
<bat_> yes top panel sorry
<bat_> Is there an option to move it ?
<Sysi> settings -> unlock, drag from handle
<bat_> great, I had not seen the handle. Thanks
<takis-sanjo> ok guys 3 questions;is there a util to edit the windows manager themes or should i change em manually;2)i gey auth with me AP and after some time everything stops n0 packets in/out, no kernel mesgs no nothing, have u come across to such bugs?
<GridCube> 1) manual edition
<GridCube> 2) no idea what you are talking about
<GridCube> you never asked a third question
<babble> takis-sanjo: I'm not sure what you're wanting to edit, but there's a themerc file inside the xfwm folder for the theme you want to edit
<babble> it's relatively simple to grasp
<takis-sanjo> the color values in themerc
<babble> (make a copy of the window theme just in case, and edit that)
<well_laid_lawn> or find a new theme
<takis-sanjo> hoped there was a color tool or something
<well_laid_lawn> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<takis-sanjo> no this is to change a theme not edit a theme
<takis-sanjo> ok
<GridCube> oh to change you go to >settings >appearance and >setting >window manager
<deww> how do i make it so that I can do something like ctrl-click on hyperlinks with xfce4-terminal? right now, i seem to have to right click, open link
<well_laid_lawn> I know urxvt can single click to open links I dunno about xfce4-terminal
<deww> ah ok
<deww> thanks :)
<deww> it's not really a big deal, i just need to change my habits
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not saying it can't
<well_laid_lawn> I just haven't tried with it
<deww> yeah that's ok :D
<deww> I'll dig around more
<muzzy_> hi guys... i have a really annoying problem with a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10, i keep getting random blank screens and i have to reboot to get back to the desktop... i mean, sometimes while using my computer, the desktop disappears and everything i can see is the mouse pointer
<muzzy_> (screensaver is disabled)
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> that happened to me
<GridCube> D:
<Sysi> does anything happen when you right click
<muzzy_> nothing at all...
<GridCube> i had to install gdm to replace lightdm and stuff went back at life
<GridCube> muzzy_: that exact thing happened to me
<muzzy_> gdm solved it?
<GridCube> the only way to remove the problem was that, replacing liightdm for gdm
<GridCube> don't ask me why but it worked
<GridCube> it happened mostly when launching firefox or some other program that wanted ram
<muzzy_> hey, the same happened once while the installation process...
<GridCube> oh, i used the alternate on that machine
<muzzy_> hmmm i will try with gdm, let's see what happens, thanks :)
<GridCube> :)
<Myrolin> Hi. Is it possible to use xubuntu with two monitors and both as seperate devices... actually I only get clone mode to work
<GridCube> Myrolin: short answer: probably
<Sysi> try arandr/grandr/ati\nvidia-thing
<Myrolin> GridCube, hehe :)
<Myrolin> GridCube, ok i will try this
<Myrolin> ok, I set my VGA1 to primary. and what s next... which daemon do I have to restart now?
<Myrolin> did some xrandr --output VGA1 --primary
<Myrolin> that always works with unity
<Burfdl> Hi, I'm on oneiric using an apple keyboard. It was working fine with the default, wrong keymap (@=", etc) but now i've switched it across to model:"Apple Aluminium Keyboard (ISO)" layout:"English (UK)" I can't map window switching to the ctrl/alt/meta keys. Keyboard preferences recognises the keystrokes, but the events don't fire. In keyboard preferences they come up oddly, [alt]+[tab] shows as <alt><mod2>tab. Other combinations like ctrl+backspace for w
<Burfdl> ord-delete still work fine though. Does anyone have any ideas? Thanks.
<jvoisin> hello
<babble> ok, hmm.
<babble> there *was* a (thunar plugin? I can't recall off the top of my head) that updated filesystem changes as they happened in an open thunar window.
<babble> that's either not running or I've goofed something up
<babble> and I can't recall the name of the idiot package I'm looking for. hehe.
<drc> babble: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=65929  ?
<babble> gamin!
<babble> thank you very much :)
<drc> np
<drc> The google foo is strong today :)
<babble> haha, I knew what I needed, I just couldn't remember the package name :)
<drc> Time for some fuzzy logic then....3 fingers of Jack Daniels, wait 5 minutes, then....
<babble> hahahhaa, that *should* have been my google search strategy ;)
<drc> It's a Tennesee Zen practice.
<babble> hahahaha
<babble> and it's updating again!
<babble> thanks again :)
<drc> np...I learn something everyday here...that made my quota for today.
<diskinetic> my software center won't install anything
<babble> do you have Synaptic open at the same time?
<diskinetic> no
<babble> quit SWCenter and open a terminal?
<babble> something is likely locking the dpkg database and SWCenter is waiting for that to finish.
<diskinetic> ok
<diskinetic> synaptic won't launch
<babble> what error does it give you?
<diskinetic> none
<diskinetic> just stops
<babble> quit SWCenter and open a terminal
<diskinetic> ok
<babble> try sudo apt-get install -f and see if it gives you an error
<diskinetic> no errors
<babble> try relaunching synaptic, WITHOUT SWCenter open
<diskinetic> nothing
<babble> it will give you an error if it can't launch
<babble> i.e. a badly formed line in software sources.
<babble> something.
<diskinetic> nope, just dead silence
<babble> and this behavior perisists through logout/login or a reboot?
<diskinetic> so far, yes, but I can retry
<babble> my first guess is that you have something else running that's locking dpkg, but Synaptic should complain at you if it can't get a lock
<babble> did you recently install something new that's acting as a frontend for installations? Ubuntu Tweak or something?
<diskinetic> no, fresh install, just moved the panels around
<babble> try logging out and back in and see if you can open Synaptic
<deww> so my work around for doing ctrl-click to launch hyperlinks was to install gnome-terminal. :) thanks all.
<diskinetic> ok
<diskinetic> no change, no synaptic, swc won't install anything
<MikeChelen> is there any way to change the size of the mouse cursor?
<holstein> MikeChelen: theres a GUI for that, but TBH, in 11.10, it doesnt seem like that has any effect on the actual cursor, at least for me
<holstein> deww: control-click is working for me in xfce4-terminal, but after logging out, or suspend, i get a popup about the default browser
<MikeChelen> holstein: oh too bad, 11.10 is what im using
<holstein> so far, i cant seem to get default browser settings to stick
 * holstein tried sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<bashelina> Anyone ELSE having trouble with mencoder on Ubuntu 11.10  ???
<bashelina> mencoder stopped working after upgrade
<papahippo> installing xuvuntu on an acer netbook even as I type
<papahippo> =xubuntu (fingers too fat for netbook keyboard)
<knome> bashelina, "stopped working" is not a very good report - what exactly in it stopped working, what error messages you got, etc...
<papahippo> I've just repaired this netbook for my daughter after a disk crash ...
<knome> papahippo, any problems with it?
<papahippo> no problems at all - just hoping my daughter will be equaly impressed
<knome> yup
<knome> good luck and have fun with it :)
<knome> and hopefully she does as well
<drc> papahippo: After 3 daughters and multiple computers, I hit upon my optimum solution.  Set it up, hand it to her, and say "holler when you can't fix something" :)
<drc> Now I don't even have to set it up (much less buy it).
<knome> heh
<antnash> Hey guys, I'm trying to get my vnc server working properly but failing. Whenever I try and run anything with gksu it shuts down my viewer window and then refuses to connect again. Any suggestions?
<Satanaa> Just moved from ubuntu to xubuntu :)
<drc> Oye como va?
<Satanaa> ?
<drc> SaaMmY: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpPb2cVswlI  A punny on your nick, the song and a translation of the phrase :)
<drc> Satanaa: Sorry
<drc> SaaMmY: Never mind....tab completion playing with me again.
<raevol> hi guys, in oeneric, how do i use libnotify instead of the xfce4 notifications?
<raevol> ugh
<raevol> where would i ask about xfce4-notifyd
<raevol> here or #xfce?
<mecklen> Hi.  I'm using orage 4.8.1 in xubuntu 11.10 and alarms won't play the sound.  Audio works in general, and I'm able to play the sound wave file (/usr/share/orage/sound/Knock.wav) using parole and aplay.  I've even tried to use the Procdure box with "aplay ...", but no sound is ever played.  Suggestions?
<holstein> raevol: i would say its OK to ask in both, and just wait around for an answer :)
<raevol> ok, thanks: i'm trying to theme xfce4-notifyd so that when you mouse over the notifications they go more transparent, like libnotify does, instead of becoming more opaque
<raevol> is that possible?
<holstein> raevol: its all open, so anything is possible
<raevol> holstein: is there a specification for how to accomplish that in the gtkrc files anywhere?
<holstein> raevol: im not going to be able to help with that, im quite new to xubuntu/xfce, i just didnt want to leave you hanging here talking to yourself
<holstein> this channel is quite active though, so if someone knows, they will respond :)
<raevol> thanks
<holstein> MikeChelen: are you up to date with updates? maybe trying a version forward or back in orage would help you with troubleshooting
<raevol> i installed libnotify-osd and then removed it and now notifications are completely broken
<raevol> how do i fix this without reinstalling xubuntu completely
<raevol> instead of getting notifications now, i get actual popup windows
<drc>  /clear
<raevol> when i try to preview notifications in settings i get "Failed to execute child process "notify-send" (No such file or directory)"
<raevol> wait what the heck
<raevol> now pidgin is showing notifications correctly
<raevol> maybe it's just the settings window that's broken...
<raevol> UGH
<Sysi> xfce settings for notifications propably is broken if you don't have xfce notifications
<raevol> i didn't remove xfce notifications?
<raevol> and i removed libnotify-osd?
<Sysi> uhm
<Sysi> notification systems should conflict so that package manager removes other when you install different one, dunno what happens when you remove that
<holstein> the xfce one could be removed when installing the other one
<raevol> it didn't conflict, it let me install both at the same time
<raevol> oh well i can live with the settings being broken
<Sysi> libnotify-osd doesn't really sound like entire notify system.. I think notify-osd is called notification-daemon now
<raevol> i see
<raevol> sure enough, my unmounting notification is broken again
<preecher> when i try to boot from (3) different flash drives it just freezes/hangs at the initial text with the "peter anvin" name in the sentence----however on a usb card reader with a sd card plugged into the same usb slot i can boot up fine----this only started after installing 11.10      any suggestions greatly appreciated
<holstein> preecher: same iso?
<preecher> ive tried with 3 diff isos  holstein
<preecher> but the same on each usb flash and card
<preecher> i usually use unetbootin  but i even tried on the startup disc creator with same results
<holstein> preecher: 3 different iso's, 3 different USB sticks? the same USB port with the SD card reader that works?
<holstein> not sure
<preecher> yes   i tried the same iso on each of the usb sticks no luck so i moved to another iso until the 3rd and no luck so i tried the card reader/sd card plugged into the same usb port on my laptop & it works----im just lost as to what may be the problem since i know it worked prior to the 11.10 install
<preecher> i dont know why i say this but i feel its just some little BS thing that i dont know how to correct
<holstein> preecher: so, it was 3 different isos? and the same USB stick?
<preecher> holstein,  i just formatted one of the usb's to ext4 instead of fat32  and its booted from the usb now
<preecher> yes
<holstein> i typically reformat before each unetbootin session
<holstein> its likely not the change of format, but rather just having formatted it
<preecher> i always reformat but i always format to fat32
<Sysi> fat32 should work, though sometimes I've needed to push some /dev/zero to stick with dd first
<preecher> i havent used dd since i instlled arch a few months ago but i will try-   thanks for your help-)
<preecher> im going to reformat to fat32 again an see if it will work now
<preecher> thank you holstein and Sysi
<Satanaa> Can i get any of you to share a screenshot of your xubuntu desktops?
<Satanaa> kinda looking for inspiration :)
<knome> i use pretty much the default, expect that i have two panels that are like the smaller panel in the defaults
<Satanaa> ah :)
<Sysi> some days ago: http://imagebin.org/180175
<knome> BOOO, fedora
<knome> :)
<Satanaa> that looks really good tho
<Sysi> now: http://imagebin.org/181261
<knome> i like your 100% transparent irc-window
<Sysi> 15%
<Satanaa> uh doctor who
<Satanaa> im installing shutter, gonna show you mine
<Satanaa> mine is really simple yet tho
<Satanaa> yet = still
<knome> simple is best :P
<Sysi> on virtual oneiric I have default wallpaper, similar panel config and same theme
<Satanaa> http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/lycfqa7s/1_001.png
<drc> Satanaa: http://imagebin.org/181262
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/181263
<Satanaa> looks good :)
<Sysi> I could use dock..
<Satanaa> i use docky
<holstein> my panel hides
<holstein> i like kupfer
<muzzy_> hi guys... i have a really annoying problem with a fresh install of xubuntu 11.10, i keep getting random blank screens and i have to reboot to get back to the desktop... i mean, sometimes while using my computer, the desktop disappears and everything i can see is the mouse pointer
<Satanaa> helps a lot since im on a netbook :)
<holstein> gnome-do like... nice and light though
<Satanaa> its from gnome-do :)
<Satanaa> just without the gnome-do part
<muzzy_> anyone with the same problem? a guy suggested me to replace lightdm with gdm, but it didn't work...
<Satanaa> its in the repos as "docky"
<holstein> gnome-do seems heavy though...
<Sysi> if panel is same color as window titlebar it has to be at the bottom or desktop looks unbalanced
<holstein> heavier i should say
<Satanaa> muzzy_, i had that ever since ubuntu 11.10 was released
<knome> http://temp.knome.fi/other/shot-20111028.png
<knome> there you go
<knome> :P
<Sysi> I liked AWN when I tested docks
<Satanaa> and now im on xubuntu, and the issue went away
<Satanaa> muzzy_, sadly i have to tell you that this bug is known and there is no fix for it yet
<muzzy_> Satanaa, but i'm using xubuntu too...
<Satanaa> i only had that issue with ubuntu
<Satanaa> so did you update xfce or format and install?
<Satanaa> knome, how did you get it to say "places" ?
<muzzy_> i installed and updated all packages
<knome> Satanaa, it's the places plugin, not the dir plugin
<Satanaa> mine is there but has no icon.. the icon looked stupid without text
<muzzy_> hmmm but the same happened once during the installation process
<Satanaa> ooohh thanks
<muzzy_> it seems like a problem with the intel driver
<knome> Satanaa, you can't mount removable devs with the places plugin though
<Satanaa> ah
<Satanaa> i just want the homedir :)
<holstein> the question i have is... in http://imagebin.org/181266 you can see that there is room on the left side for the unity bar
<knome> i just want the gtk bookmarks :)
<holstein> thats gotta be some global compiz setting?
<Sysi> Satanaa: I found just launching thunar faster
<knome> Satanaa, yeah, if you want the homedir only, add a launcher for thunar
<Sysi> I could try compiz before I decide to blow up this fedora installation..
<holstein> Sysi: you should, then you can teach me some things :)
<Satanaa> knome, you did see my xfce start menu icon right? right next to it is my homedir.. just picked a icon that is transparent :P
<knome> mmh
<Satanaa> used the "directory dir" one
<Satanaa> oh wait muzzy_
<Satanaa> "muzzy_> hmmm but the same happened once during the installation process"
<Satanaa> happend to me too
<Satanaa> but then i just shut my box down and reinstalled
<muzzy_> hmmm yes, i had to start installation again
<Satanaa> i just figured that i shut the box off too early when it had a black screen
<Satanaa> got no issues now
<muzzy_> second installation went ok...
<Satanaa> but i cant use ubuntu 11.10, some dev messed uo
<Satanaa> up*
<muzzy_> maybe i should try reinstalling anyway
<Satanaa> im a brand new xubuntu user
<Satanaa> i have tried xfce before tho.. but didnt like it before 8.4
<Satanaa> or was it 4.8 ?
<Satanaa> 4.8 i think hehe
<muzzy_> yes, 4.8
<Sysi> holstein: last time I wanted effects/more features, I ran kwin
<Satanaa> been using gnome2 and openbox
<Sysi> I shall check if kubuntu still hates my soundcard
<knome> bbl
<Satanaa> later knome
<boole> hi
<Satanaa> hiya
<boole> i cant install xubuntu on my netbook
<Satanaa> why not?
<Guest93301> Hello. I have just installed Xubuntu 11.10 64-bit. When I boot it stops at "Checking battery state".
<drc> Guest69301: Laptop. I assume?  Turn it off, take the battery out and reboot...See if it boots thru?
<Guest93301> drc: No, it is a desktop.
<Guest93301> :/
<holstein> well, i got that compiz expo thing sorted.. http://imagebin.org/181271 it was just some default settings in the expo config making room for the unity bar
<drc> Guest69301: Then I have no idea.
<holstein> Guest69301: did you get to the desktop live? do you have the live ISO handy?
<holstein> im finding old bugs similar to that... i would like to boot a live CD with the 'noacpi' option and maybe test for a few more options... see if a live CD goes to the desktop
<drc> Guest69301: Did you install from the LiveCD/USB desktop, or go straight to the install option?
<ScottE> Guest69301, Try pressing ctrl-alt-f1 when you see that message. If you get a login prompt, that's a good sign
<drc> hmmm...lots to tab completion errors here :)
<ScottE> Shoot, yes my reply was obviously meant for Guest93301 who had already left anyway :-/
<drc> Maybe his battery died :)
<bashelina> knome, Segmentation fault
<bashelina> knome, -> MEncoder has exited with a non-zero status
<bashelina> knome, -> Exiting in function: mencoder_exit()
<ScottE> lol drc
<chrisNYC> Hello, I am trying to install SMath Studio (http://en.smath.info/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=643) on xubuntu. It requires Mono runtime, which I have installed via Ubuntu Software Center. However, I am unsure what to do with the *.mono.tar.gz file i have downloaded from the SMath website. Am I supposed to manually uncompress this file?
<beardygnome> chrisNYC: i'm not familiar with smath studio, but that's the normal process for installing third party apps
<beardygnome> the archive should have installation instructions in it
<chrisNYC> ok well after extracting it, all i have in the folder is an exe file, I guess mono runtime is required to open this file
<chrisNYC> there are no installation instructions
<GridCube> chrisNYC, then from a terminal go to the folder containing that exe
<chrisNYC> Do all programs for ubuntu work on xubuntu?
<GridCube> and ./run.exe it
<GridCube> they should chrisNYC
<chrisNYC> The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<chrisNYC> It should have been installed in the `/usr/lib/mono/2.0/mscorlib.dll' directory.
<chrisNYC> looks like mono was installed incorrectly?
<nim0_> How to edit  keyboard shortcuts in xubuntu
<Sysi> nim0_:  menu -> settings -> settings manager -> keyboard -> shortcuts
<chrisNYC> Thank you beardygnome and GridCube, i have a few more things to try now.. will let you know if i run into more troubles.
<beardygnome> chrisNYC: np, good luck
<GridCube> chrisNYC, you should check what version of mono you need
<nim0_> Sysi, there are only meta keys there, i want to change : max window, min window,  prev window etc etc
<chrisNYC> it says latest, but the SMath release is about 1 year old
<GridCube> i only have mono because i really like pinta, so :( i don't know
<Sysi> nim0_: window manager settings
<nim0_> Sysi, yea thats the place, thx
<chrisNYC> gridcube, thanks im going to try a restart. btw did you install mono via Ubuntu software center?
<Sysi> surprise, compiz failed
<chrisNYC> GridCube, Just noticed that you were right i need Mono 2.0, so i am uninstalling  4.0 now
<chrisNYC> Does anyone know how I can install an older version of software? (specifically Mono runtime 2.0)
<FerchoLP> chrisNYC: I think that if you have the repo with the 2.0 version, you can force that version in Synaptic
<FerchoLP> if you open the package properties and go to the "Versions" tab, there you can force different version than the latest
<chrisNYC> ok thanks fercholp
<scribus12> Is there a way to disable abality to select different session on startup? I want it to always be xubuntu, not xfce or gnome etc.
<chrisNYC> If i want to run an exe file with mono runtime. should i add anything to this terminal entry:   "./file.exe"
<knome> chrisNYC, i suppose rather 'mono file.exe' or something, but i'm not really familiar with mono
<chrisNYC> I am getting "missing method EnableVisualStyles in assembly"
<chrisNYC> type System.Windows.Forms.Application
<knome> scribus12, probably via some configuration files, but the easiest way it just not use the other sessions
<chrisNYC> Just trying to see if I can get this program working in linux, in which case i will have everything i need to setup my laptop as a linux only machine
<chrisNYC> SMath Studio is an nice MathCad alternative, that should work on linux
<scribus12> knome: yeah. i'm setting this up for someone else. simpoly don't want them to get frusterated.
<Sysi> they never need to select, just use the default
<knome> yeah. just tell them not to change the session, simply :)
<scribus12> knome: yeah. I used to do tech support in the past. simply telling them not to do something simply doesn't work.
<knome> i they go poking the session, they can just change that back to xubuntu
<knome> if you want a foolproof system, you probably should be looking at something much much much simpler, because people can just break things anyway.
<scribus12> knome: the thing is - that might *uck up other thing. like I've just switched from xubuntu to xfce and back - xubuntu xfce theme got messed up and skype wouldn't start anymore.
<knome> maybe you should read about lightdm more then, to get those sessions disabled. btw, even obfuscated non-family-friendly words are not welcome - just saying that you know it in the future too
<scribus12> knome: oh....didn't know you guys.... family friendly... lol
<knome> scribus12, that's per the guidelines and code of conduct.
<knome> scribus12, you did get a notice about the terms of service when joining the channel
<xubuntu558> installing xubuntu, give me luck!
<knome> xubuntu558, good luck, and have fun
<knome> (not that you usually need much *luck*)
<xubuntu558> :P
<xubuntu558> ubuntu ati support sucks
<GridCube> ati linux support sucks
<xubuntu558> i need to force vesa driver to install it or i get a black screen :(
<scribus12> found it. if anyone else needs it: to disable other sessions -simply rename then from for example /usr/share/xsessions/xfce.conf to xfce.conf.bak
<FerchoLP> I'm using compiz, and anytime I clic in the top left corner icon of a Window, window decoration crashes and I have to disable/enable to activate it.
<TheSheep> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Chaoz> so, i just installed xubuntu on my new built server (norco 4220/e8700/8GBRAM/HP 2760RAID) and its not picking up DHCP on eth0
<Chaoz> i cant even add a default route.
<TheSheep> what's the error?
<Chaoz> SICADDRT: No such process
<Chaoz> SIOC*
<Chaoz> the live CD worked.
<TheSheep> Chaoz: did you set the ip address on that device first?
<FerchoLP> Oh, I have just solved it by chance:
<Chaoz> yes, i did ip addr add 172.16.13.220 dev eth0
<FerchoLP> in WIndow Decorator options , I reseted the Command param to default (it was gtk-window-decorator --replace and now it is /usr/bin/compiz-decorator ) and it works fine
<xubuntu980> hello world
<drc> hello kitty
<w30> how can I get different window border themes to take effect? Emerald is not in the repos.
 * w30 using compiz
<w30> I have one border. Sometimes themes make it change color (sometimes) but not appearance
<GridCube> w30, compiz is weird
<w30> GridCube, ain't that the truth
<GridCube> yep, have you checked whit sccm?
<GridCube> !sccm
<drc> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<GridCube> that
<GridCube> :D thanks drc
<drc> GridCube: np
<Satanaa> sup
<Deceiver> finally
<drc> Deceiver: You are obviously a foreigner here :)
<Deceiver> in the terms of IRC.. nope not really :P
<Deceiver> scandinavian :)
<Deceiver> i got asked to change my nick
<Deceiver> and i did, but those others were taken
<knome> *coughs* asked to consider changing :)
<Deceiver> haha :P
<Deceiver> knome, cjcherryh prob though i wa spamming nicks :P
<Deceiver> was*
<knome> drc, yeah, no problem there :)
<drc> not spamming, just a lot of cherryh book titles :)
<Deceiver> cherryh is satanic? hehe
<knome> btw, #xubuntu-offtopic :]]
<Deceiver> time for me to go to bed anyways :P
<knome> yeah, i should too..
 * drc wonders why knome keeps recommending a non-existent channel?
<knome> drc, it's been actually somewhat active in the last days :)
#xubuntu 2011-10-29
<Deceiver> 21 users hehe
<knome> yeah, that's about 15 more than a few monts ago...
<knome> +h
<Deceiver> must xubuntu users get help in #ubuntu anyways hehe
<drc> Everytime I ask for a "xubuntu" list in xchat, it's never listed :(
<Deceiver> most*
<knome> drc, hmm, weird.
<knome> !alis | drc
<ubottu> drc: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<ScottE> drc, in the channel list query, at the bottom, is the min # of users for a channel more than the number of people here?
<drc> ScottE: Nope, that's not it (I already thought of that).
<ScottE> OK, just checking...
<knome> if you refer to alis, it's probably a cached usercount
<w30> Anybody have emerald installed?
<w30> Is there a Ubuntu version available anywhere?
<w30> I want to change window my window border to something decent.
<w30> even wvm or win95 look alike would be better than what the default is.
 * w30 using compiz
<holstein> w30: me too
<holstein> i was wondering the same thing
<w30> If I could find the configuration I could stick in different .pngs and name them the same *hack hack*
<holstein> it was taken out for sure
<holstein> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/329590
 * holstein reading about http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/get-emerald-to-work-in-ubuntu-1104.html
<holstein> w30: whaddaya think?
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~malteworld/+archive/compiz
<holstein> its a natty repo
<holstein> ppa*
<holstein> im not sure i would know how to change to it..
<w30> Cards win series
<w30> holstein, I think I will try to compile it.
<holstein> i might just grab the .debs from http://ppa.launchpad.net/malteworld/compiz/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emerald/
<w30> holstein, if you get it installed, I'll ask you when I see you in here in a couple of days :=)
<holstein> hehe
<well_laid_lawn> why not just ask in #compiz what gets used now?
<w30> well_laid_lawn, good idea,  /j #compiz
<holstein> w30: keep me posted
<holstein> im checking on these .debs...
<w30> holstein, in ccsm in  the plugin window-decorator in the window that says /usr/bin/compiz-decorator edit it and put in emerald
<w30> or /usr/bin/emerald
<w30> simple I think
<holstein> from #compiz 23:32 < soreau> the official decorators are gtk-window-decorator and kde4-window-decorator
<well_laid_lawn> probably why emerald isn't available...
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i was wondering... who knew... ask in #compiz ;) good suggestion well_laid_lawn
<well_laid_lawn> there's even a bot link for it
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<holstein> w30: worked
<w30> I could care less about emerald, the decorator themes, I just want a way to display a different window border. It seems you can't have gtk borders or kde borders.
<w30> themes yes but borders no.
<holstein> well, i gotz me a nice window border :)
<w30> holstein, really, how?
<holstein> w30: with emerald
<well_laid_lawn> !info gtk-window-decorator
<ubottu> Package gtk-window-decorator does not exist in oneiric
<w30> oh, ok
<well_laid_lawn> oh
<holstein> http://compiz-themes.org/content/show.php/WolfeEmerald?content=146131&PHPSESSID=569fd3c2c6bcf32f2cdac59f75c9051e
<holstein> hmmm... nasty... sorry
<holstein> w30: ^^ i installed that as a proof of concept
<holstein> i have gtk-window-decorator
<w30> holstein, so do I but the themes can't load their borders into compiz
<holstein> w30: i have installed emerald from http://ppa.launchpad.net/malteworld/compiz/ubuntu/pool/main/e/emerald/ and added that theme, and i have those wolfe emerald window decorations
<w30> holstein, you have to load an emerald window theme also, right?
<holstein> AFAIK
<w30> ok
<w30> there is enough emerald themes to supply everyones taste so no problem there
<holstein> w30: OK... im missing something else... notifications, i dont like these notifications in compiz.. i want the ones that you can click through
<w30> I don't know anything about notifcations, explain notifications to me if you can.
<holstein> w30: not sure.. they just notify you
<w30> about what?
<w30> who your wife was with, kids smoking pot?
<holstein> like, the volume... unplugging the power adapter.. messages... monitor brightness
<w30> the ones that appear and fade away, yeah they are about worthless
<holstein> used to be (and in other-buntu) you can click through them
<MrBobbly> what's the button you hit to get to the grub menu at boot?
<holstein> MrBobbly: shift?
<Unit193> Right shift
<Unit193> Other right, left
<holstein> i just un-hide it
<w30> like MS Windows error 9853ef248uxz
<MrBobbly> nice thank you
<w30> holstein, like duh....
<Unit193> If you want to un-hide it, you need to edit /etc/default/grub and update-grub
<MrBobbly> wtf
<holstein> i appreciate hte feedback though sometimes w30 , like with the volume
<MrBobbly> does xubuntu not support "nox" on the kernel cmd line?
<w30> MrBobbly, what does text do?
<w30> MrBobbly, try that
<w30> MrBobbly, no gui, I think
<MrBobbly> no worries i sshed in
<MrBobbly> but i'm kinda screwed
<MrBobbly> login via gdm fails
<w30> MrBobbly, that will work :=)
<MrBobbly> login via console succeeds but the video is unreadable
<MrBobbly>    0 2011-10-28 21:16 .goutputstream-1XN83V
<holstein> trying an older kernel is a good idea if you just did an update recently
<MrBobbly> ohhh look
<MrBobbly>  /home is full
<MrBobbly> how aggravating that everything just stops working
<MrBobbly> this would explain why i couldn't access .gvfs earlier too
<w30> MrBobbly, MrBobby is a hoarder?
<MrBobbly> heh nah it's a small vbox instance
 * w30 moves /home/porn to /media/porn
<MrBobbly> woah
<MrBobbly> sob
<MrBobbly> all my perferences are gone
<MrBobbly> oh so how does one enable the "save this session" check box on the logout dialogue?
<w30> MrBobbly, check out settings session and startup
<w30> MrBobbly, check out settings and then session and startup
 * MrBobbly doesn't waste valuable SSD space on porn
<MrBobbly> that's what USB drives and LUKS is for ;)
<w30> MrBobbly, not serious, just kidding.
<MrBobbly> oh yeah i looked in session and startup cuz that's where i rembember that always being
<MrBobbly> but it isn't
<MrBobbly> theres an option to auto save on logout
<MrBobbly> but i don't want that
<MrBobbly> i want to be able to set/clear the checkbox like in the past
<w30> MrBobbly, All boxes need houskeeping now and then I guess.....
<w30> MrBobbly, whaat does Prompt on logout do?
<w30> whaat/what
<MrBobbly> i just get the ok/cancel and the timer
<MrBobbly> older versions had a check box too
<MrBobbly> to maek a one time save of the session
<MrBobbly> ok lvm to the rescue
<x_> if I open nautilus in xfce it changes my desktop background to a magenta color, until I log off and back on any ideas why?
<well_laid_lawn> you need the --no-desktop option for nutilus
<well_laid_lawn> or start using thunar ;)
<x_> thunar doesn't show transfer speed of my copies.... is my main problem with it
<x_> thx for the help ;-)
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubunturob> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone is having trouble with minitube 1.5??
<xubunturob> Is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can here me
<xubunturob> Is there anyone at home
<valdur55> Hey. how can i manage my sound with hotkeys?
<valdur55> Hello.
<xubunturob> Don't know
<pefark> hey
<pefark> ?
<well_laid_lawn> ?
<ball> well_laid_lawn: That was odd.
<well_laid_lawn> ball: what was?
<ball> brb
<MikeChelen> hi, after installing fglrx the system will not boot. it hangs with "error no suitable mode found" in terminal
<MikeChelen> set gfxmode=1280x800
<MikeChelen> err that didnt work
<xubuntu053> hi there
 * xubuntu053 likes xubuntu
<xubuntu053> ;)
<xubuntu053> can you recommend an alternate software to midnight commander with gtk? krusander and dolphin are overloaded
<xubuntu053> just have an old armada e500 notebook with 600mhz
<holstein> xubuntu053: thunar not going to work?
<holstein> pcman
<xubuntu053> holstein: its okay but slow
<xubuntu053> also firefox is to overloaded, going to switch to opera maybe
<holstein> yeah?
<xubuntu053> ?
<holstein> i had an e500 a while back
<holstein> i used puppy linux on it
<holstein> i would think xubuntu would be OK on it
<holstein> but, you might want to consider getting more ram
<xubuntu053> does puppy alsouses the apt packaging system?
<holstein> i remember i had ram laying around that would work in there, so i maxed it out.. (512?) not sure
<holstein> it (the e500) was much happier
<xubuntu053> 256mb
<holstein> the fact is, thats an old machine
<holstein> firefox is not overloaded
<holstein> thats an old box
<xubuntu053> hehe okay will search for ram at ebay now
<holstein> im using chromium-browser
<Unit193> Firefox is a bit heavy still
<xubuntu053> holstein: yeah its overloaded for my box ;) not in generall
<holstein> i havent used puppy in a while
<holstein> yeah, FF is probably still one of the heaviest
<holstein> but, thats not why is running slow on a 600mhz with 256 of ram...
<Unit193> But it's getting better, and it's the best
<Unit193> Try midori/arora for that
<xubuntu053> chrome.. also pretty good choise
<holstein> yeah, midori is nice and light
<holstein> opera used to run blazing fast on linux
<xubuntu053> midori?
<xubuntu053> browser?
<holstein> !midori
<Unit193> 600 w/356? Xubuntu won't run well, either AntiX, SliTaz, or Lubuntu
<holstein> :/
<Unit193> !info midori
<xubuntu053> !g midori
<drc> xubuntu053: You also might try Bodhi Linux...it's E17 on a ubuntu base...very minimal  http://www.bodhilinux.com/system.php
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.0-2 (oneiric), package size 1094 kB, installed size 3736 kB
<drc> E17 might take some getting used to, but it's darn pretty.
<drc> Are "They" ever going to fix that irratating slowness in opening Thunar for the first time in a session?
<Sysi> there's workaround, remove networking features (gvfs-plugins or something)
<Sysi> personally I detest lag when deleting files more
<drc> Sysi: That too :)
<Sysi> *that* happens with quadcore and ssd too
<drc> I never thought I'd say this, but this sort of stuff makes me wish for nautilus :(
<Sysi> eww nautilus, dolphin is so much better
<drc> Sysi: Yes, but I really don't want to pull half of the QT libraries with it
<Sysi> you can't get more than 5GB root used by installing entire kde, xfce and gnome
<drc> Sysi: It's not the space, it's the idea....
<Sysi> or maybe 6GB nowdays, anyway
<Sysi> drc: irony, I'm kind of running out of space in my root partition
<drc> ah
<Sysi> well, I'll reinstall when F16 is released
<Sysi> I'm tempted to go with KDE :G
<White--> hi, after I changed my monitor setup for 2 monitors (little different resolut) using randr, when moveing the mouse to the bottom of the screen, the starter bar does no longer come up
<White--> Is there a way to get this working again?
<[h4wk]> hi 2 all
<[h4wk]> i have a problem :)
<[h4wk]> Problem is with GTK
<Sysi> White--: move panels to bigger screen
<[h4wk]> Can somebody help me?
<Sysi> no, you never told what's problem
<Sysi> maybe, pop a question and see if someone has an ansver
<[h4wk]> :D i will tell you :) I install new theme and activate it in appearence tool and GTK is not working in all apps
<[h4wk]> how can I solve it to work in all
<Sysi> 11.10? that theme propably doesn't have gtk3-theming, you can copy gtk3-part from greybird or some other theme that has it to make those apps look a little better
<Sysi> or you just need to use theme that has gtk3 too
<[h4wk]> these are gtk2, you are probably right :)
<[h4wk]> Sysi you are right i copied GTK3 folder in some theme and I activate it and all apps that were not working are look like greybird :)
<Sysi> kind of common problem nowdays
<[h4wk]> And if I install some GTK3 theme it will work completely?
<Sysi> it should, too bad there aren't too much complete themes; ubuntu default ambiance, gnome3 default adwaita, xubuntu default greybird and misc (buggy) themes at gnome-look.org
<[h4wk]> Is there a way to make to work GTK2 theme or I must look only for GTK3?
<[h4wk]> last question Sysi :)
<steph7> hi where are driver hardware in xubuntu 11.04?
<Sysi> [h4wk]: turning gtk2 theme into gtk3 theme basically means making new theme
<[h4wk]> no no
<[h4wk]> is there a chance to make it work gtk2 theme in 11.10 xubuntu?
<Sysi> uhm no, you need both gtk2 and gtk3 part
<[h4wk]> ok...tnx Sysi :)
<drc> [h4wk]: They do work, with apps that aren't gtk3 compliant...other than that, no.
<Sysi> steph7: unless you have brand new broadcom wifi or new ati graphics card, should work fine
<Sysi> steph7: check with livecd/usb
<Sysi> uhm where, basically in kernel
<Sysi> just tell what doesn't work and how
<drc> Anyone know of a fix for the sound icon in the indicator plugin UNmuting?  The popup bubble indicates the sound should be unmuted, but I must manually unmute the icon for the sound to work.
<drc> I thought that https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-indicator-plugin/+bug/852017 covered this (in theory), but the fix was commited and the behavior has continued.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 852017 in xfce4-indicator-plugin (Ubuntu Oneiric) "xfce4-indicator-plugin does not update output" [High,Triaged]
<aquant> hello. accidentally found nice picture https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=xubuntu-site.png
<S_SubZero> grr still can't get xubuntu to connect smb to either win7 or OS X
<GridCube> S_SubZero, installed gcfs-backends ?
<GridCube> S_SubZero, installed gvfs-backends ?
<S_SubZero> yeah I see the options in Gigolo but it throws errors connecting.
<GridCube> well thats weird
<GridCube> sadly i don't know much about samba :(
<S_SubZero> the network browser in Thunar can see the OS X machine, both smb and afp, but neither works
<S_SubZero> smb just asks for password into infinity
<S_SubZero> oh wait suddenly it works.  @.@
<MrBobbly> hello
<GridCube> hello
<MrBobbly> requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user
<GridCube> ?
<MrBobbly> can;t log in
<GridCube> oh
<knome> segmentation fault
<MrBobbly> that;s the pam error
<knome> quitting
<knome> /quit
<knome> ;)
<MrBobbly> yeah that error is a showstopper
<MrBobbly> anyone know of it?
<MrBobbly> i think it's related to .gvdm or whatever that directory is called
<MrBobbly> either way, if i can't find a fix asap then 11.10 goes back on the shelf
<MrBobbly> and unfortunately linux gets another failing grade as a desktop
<ToZ> MrBobbly: anything in ~/.xsession-errors of user account you are trying to login to?
<MrBobbly> Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US.
<MrBobbly> Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.
<MrBobbly> /usr/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :1
<MrBobbly> xrdb:  "Xft.hinting" on line 13 overrides entry on line 6
<MrBobbly> xrdb:  "Xft.hintstyle" on line 14 overrides entry on line 7
<MrBobbly> ssh-agent is already running
<MrBobbly> xfce4-session: Unable to access file /home/adam/.ICEauthority: Input/output error
<MrBobbly> ahh damn
<MrBobbly> meant to paste this http://pastebin.com/EaKRfEmZ
<MrBobbly> a meta-paste meta screwup
<ToZ> Try deleting /home/adam/.ICEauthority (may need root permissions), then try again
<xubuntu336> Hello, world!
<knome> hey
<MrBobbly> t ToZ that did the trick, ty
<MrBobbly> can you shed some light as to why?
<MrBobbly> i mean i was using the box last night
<MrBobbly> shut down
<MrBobbly> slept (i know, this step is risky)
<MrBobbly> and then it just stopped working
<xubuntu336> Yeah it is the first time i use the IRC service!
<knome> xubuntu336, welcome
<ToZ> MrBobbly: .iceauthority and .xauthority premission issues in 10.11 *buntus.
<ToZ> Mr Bobbly: is yours a fresh xubuntu install or update/upgrade from previous version or ubuntu version?
<ToZ> Mr Bobbly: don't think i've ever seen an official reason why? just fixes.
<knome> many things changed in 11.10 anyway
<knome> upgrades can always break
<MrBobbly> it was a clean install 11.10
<knome> there can be permission problems if you have enabled root account
<olvin> Is there anybody who knows how to create applets for xfce panel?
<well_laid_lawn> I'm sure there is
<olvin> Yes i'm sure too =)
<Boxman> hi, would someone be able to help me with a sound issue?
<well_laid_lawn> Boxman: it'll probably depend on what the issue is
<Boxman> point taken, okay,
<Boxman> I just installed xubuntu 11.10 and my sound driver that worked in regular Ubuntu 11.10 has no audio output
<Boxman> it's a stereo set to usb converter
<Boxman> though I also have an lx-3000 microsoft headset if that might help for debugging
<Boxman> neither of them work
<well_laid_lawn> does it show in aplay -l or alsamixer -c 0  ?
<GridCube> Boxman did you tried installing pavocontrol?
<GridCube> pavucontrol
<GridCube> gods im dyslexic today
<Boxman> not yet, installing that now
<GridCube> also do what well_laid_lawn said and a lspci and paste all the results on a pastebin
<GridCube> now i gotta go :P
<Boxman> oh hey, it works, I guess I just hadn't selected the driver properly
<GridCube> :)
<Boxman> thanks so much
<GridCube> good to hear
<GridCube> :)
<olvin> =)
<Boxman> =)
<Boxman> see ya
<azzi> sdf
<mongy> Any netspeed like app for xfce?  I don't like the builtin one for the panel, need to hover it to see up/down speed.  Don't want to use conky.  Tried indicator-sysmonitor which I use in ubuntu but doesn't quite work properly.  Ideas? Just want something to sit in the panel to show me up/down speeds.
<w30> mongy, w you settle for a netspeed applet from screenlets
<w30> w/would
<mongy> back.  I'd rather have it in the panel, like netspeed does it.  I am trying to stay away from anything on the desktop
<well_laid_lawn> icons look so much better without a coloured background behind the text
<mongy> I read there was something called xfapplet or some such that could add gnome2 applets to xfce panel, but never got it compiledd or working
<w30> MrBobbly, check the premissions in your home directory especially .Xclients; Mine somehow got chaned to root ownership and stopprf gui cold.
<w30> stopprf/stopped
<w30> premissions/permissions   ...must be the vicodin
<MisterQuebecois> Hello
<w30> some in here said don't sudo or su -i to run a GUI. Use gksu <app> as a safer alternative
<ball> Does Ubuntu come with a tool that would let me look for NFS shares on another host?
<ball> s/Ubuntu/Xubuntu/
<koszal> Hello all,  I've just upgraded from some old release of xubuntu to the new one and somehow I've managed to get lost gnome-volume-control-applet that is used to display volume control in panel.  Which package provided this?
<zacarias> how do you install a new splash screen?
<zacarias> never mind, I already know it
<xubuntu244> ll
<xubuntu244> wholy crap. one can chat on irc during xubuntu installation.
#xubuntu 2011-10-30
<w30> kozal add to panel either indicator plugin or notification area ( I don't know which exactly)
<w30> I have a question and you have to answer in two seconds before I log out, duh.....................
<drc> w30: He waited a whole 5 minutes...plenty of time to feel ignored.
<w30> drc, well, if he actually was here 5 minutes I suppose thats long enough if something is a pressing issue on his end.
 * w30 has spent his whole lifetime being ignored *sniffle*
 * drc looks the other way....
<w30> agemoi100
<tlm> How do I get the search icon back?
<lackvoid> I just upgraded to Xubutu 11.10, Is mouse scrolling over sound indicator to change volume broken for everyone?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> *not a feature*
<S_SubZero> i'm new to xubuntu and wondering why that's even there
<johnnyzero> Hey guys I have another question. This one may be tricky. My USB Mic worked fine here: http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj47/JohnnyR0x0rz/Screenshot.png however now that I am using XUbuntu 11.10 I'm having an issue basically this: http://i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj47/JohnnyR0x0rz/Screenshot-10302011-011944AM.png As you can see I would like to get my USB Mic working on XUbuntu. Any ideas would be well appreciated, thanks in advance
<johnnyzero>  guys :)
<holstein> johnnyzero: try pavucontrol
<holstein> johnnyzero: also, you are running kmix there it seems
<holstein> johnnyzero: the microphone should show up in the terminal if you run...
<holstein> arecord -l
<johnnyzero> pavucontrol = http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/screenshot1030201101234.png/
<holstein> johnnyzero: if you used a xubuntu live CD, you could use that to boot live, and try the mic... im suspicious since i see kmix
<johnnyzero> Here is alsamixer: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2668 and upon selecting the camera microphone this is what occurs: http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=2669
<holstein> johnnyzero: i would expect to see that
<holstein> johnnyzero: but, you see that the device is presenting itself
<holstein> the OS is seeing it... you'll just need to learn how to communicate with it using some different tools
<johnnyzero> Yes and especially in a live boot of Ubuntu 10.10 to boot. I would assume Gnome 2 has something that XFCE is lacking. But that is likely obvious.
<johnnyzero> I chose K Mix because I figured perhaps the mixer was the issue.
<holstein> johnnyzero: those are different kernels too
<holstein> but, it seems you have hardware support... just dont assume comparing 10.10 to 11.10 is not going to be different
<johnnyzero> Hmm so it is possible that 11.10 with Unity would yield the same results
<holstein> its not so much the ubuntu to xubuntu difference
<holstein> its the kernels and ALSA that can break things
<holstein> assuming something is broken
<johnnyzero> The odd part is that the mic was also fine on 11.04. If it is 11.10 in and of itself I would likely have to check out a Unity Live CD to know for sure.
<johnnyzero> Rather than jump to blaming XFCE
<holstein> johnnyzero: good idea
<holstein> i use live CD diagnostically like that often
<johnnyzero> Yeah I suppose you're right. It doesn't make sense that Unity would have support for something that XFCE doesn't. Mostly everything else works that worked on Gnome 2 when I was using 11.04 except for that.
<holstein> yeah, and you are not only trying a newer version with potentially different hardware support, you are also learning a new UI
<holstein> either unity or XFCE, both have different tools to learn
<holstein> try something common like skype, or something you used before
<johnnyzero> Well I switched to XFCE because I hated Unity lol.
<johnnyzero> I am mainly used to Gnome 2
<holstein> see if you can get it to run in the live environment
<holstein> johnnyzero: use gnome2
<holstein> more precisely, use what you want
<holstein> im here learning XFCE in hopes that i can migrate as well
<johnnyzero> XFCE has a bit of a ways to go before it becomes as developed as Gnome 2 was IMO. For one it would be nice if you could move the applets on your taskbars wherever you want.
<johnnyzero> I guess they will add things little by little as more support gets added.
<holstein> eh... its a matter of opinion though
<holstein> XFCE has no intention, or need, to emulate gnome2
<holstein> gnome2 is gnome2
<holstein> if you have suggestions, im sure the dev's might want to hear them
<johnnyzero> They will likely just tell me to wait for Mate which is the Gnome 2 fork.
<holstein> not sure how XFCE does bugs, but xubuntu wishlist bugs would go in LP
<holstein> i think the most challenging thing for me is seperating what i am used to from what i want, and what XFCE *actually* is
<holstein> most of it is just adjustment
<holstein> some of it is personal preference
<johnnyzero> XFCE to me is basically Gnome 2 anyways in what the shell design looks like. Maybe a few changes here and there.
<holstein> when we were deciding where to go with ubuntustudio, we went with XFCE, since we felt it ws the most gnome2-like of the currently developed options
<holstein> XFCE and xubuntu are both well developed, and active
<johnnyzero> holstein, I actually really like the looks of ROX Desktop Environment.
<holstein> and, open communities you can get involved in
<johnnyzero> It has a KDE 2/3 feel to it
 * holstein not a KDE fan
<johnnyzero> I agree with you
<johnnyzero> Actually my fav Ubuntu distro was Fluxbuntu
<johnnyzero> But it is no longer maintained
<holstein> i thought there was going to be an 11.04 release, but it didnt happen
<johnnyzero> Fluxbox is an interesting WM and when you add in all of the cool apps with it it becomes a really nice DE in and of itself.
<johnnyzero> I would assume though if you wanted a Fluxbox environment from the ground up with Ubuntu, you would have to get Ubuntu Server Edition and do loads of modifying.
<holstein> you can, or sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<johnnyzero> Something which would basically be an Ubuntu install with X only and start from the ground up.
<johnnyzero> Fedora has that option if you get the DVD edition and modify all the packages to what you want and don't want before an install. I don't know if there are any Ubuntu installs which will give you that added option of customizing the packages installed including getting rid of all the DEs and WMs and choosing your own set up.
<holstein> johnnyzero: in the alternate CD's, theres a command line install option
<johnnyzero> That works :). I am thinking perhaps even taking Compiz with X and just throwing something together from the ground up. I remember at one point doing that with Arch. Though thats a ton of work. You need docbar apps and file managers and all sorts of things to get it going. Its doable but just takes a ton of work.
<holstein> i read about that... never tried it
<johnnyzero> Well basically you start off with just a cursor moving around the screen and some compiz and emerald stuff (window borders etc.). You need to start X with a terminal window from the command prompt and perhaps even a Web Browser like Fire Fox and pretty much go from there downloading like crazy and finding the best stuff you want.
<johnnyzero> its like completely Frankensteining it into a DE.]
<johnnyzero> Though I suppose it would be nice for an experiment.
<johnnyzero> holstein, you were right
<johnnyzero> Its the kernel
<johnnyzero> I found a thread which leads me to believe that
<johnnyzero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1870462
<dirtycookie> hi people, i have freshly isntalled xubuntu on my eeepc and started to work with it yestersay. now when i start my eeepc my usb stick gets labeled with wierd chars that i havent labled at all. any ideas how to restore the problem???
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: it's not labeled, the stick doesn't have a label so it uses uuid instead
<TheSheep> dirtycookie: set a label and it will use it
<johnnyzero> Does anyone else have issues with Kernel 3 and using USB Mics or any Mic devices?
<johnnyzero> I just want to see if its just me
<johnnyzero> brb in a bit
<dirtycookie> TheSheep: well where do i set a label??
<well_laid_lawn> I use   e2label
<well_laid_lawn> I have ext4 partitions tho
<dirtycookie> well they are both vfat partitions
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about them...
<csenger41> hello everyone :)
<babble> :)
<Vlyn> What the fuck!? I got an error here with Xubuntu. Sometimes when I type there are black “pixelerrors” on top of the screen. When I hold one button it gets more and more and form patterns!? Then I wanted to come here (With those errors on the screen) and bam! Login Screen again and everything is fine + data is lost O.o
<well_laid_lawn> !language | Vlyn
<ubottu> Vlyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Vlyn> Sorry ^^
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: what graphics card?
<Vlyn> Nvidia GTX 580
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: using nouveau or the proprietry driver?
<csenger41> Vlyn: there are many hardware-related problems with those VGAs, I heard
<Vlyn> Proprietry (Nvidia X Server)
<Vlyn> Hm… I got VGA
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about nvidia but I guess the X log stills tells you what is happening
<Vlyn> Let me find that…
<well_laid_lawn> s/ills/ill/
<Shirakawasuna> Vlyn: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<incorrect> what do i need to startup so i get the nice ssh-agent key-ui from gnome?
<Vlyn> Uhm… is [   1801.062] some timestamp?
<Vlyn> [  1801.068] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv
<Vlyn> I have no clue where to search…
<Vlyn> A real timestamp would be great -.-
<well_laid_lawn> Vlyn: if it goes on to load a diff driver that error is ok
<well_laid_lawn> warning not error sorry
<Vlyn> Yeah, I think so
<Vlyn> But I can’t pin my error down
<Vlyn> Without any timestamps at all
<paulep> look for "(EE)"
<Vlyn> I have no clue if I’m even looking on the right day O.o
<well_laid_lawn> if it is Xorg.0.log it is from the current X session
<Vlyn> [  1801.068] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<paulep> the [    1801.062] and so on are the uptime in seconds
<Vlyn> This one is the same as up, bit EE
<Vlyn> That’s the only EE
<Vlyn> *but
<well_laid_lawn> but does it find another module to load?
<Vlyn> It just loads the next module
<Vlyn> There is no “loading instead” or something like that
<Vlyn> Hm, gotta eat, afk for some minutes
<Vlyn> So, I’m back and still angry about Unity *Wants Ubuntu back* :-(
<csenger41> hey there I'm back
<csenger41> anyone could help me with a theme-related issue? I installed VLC player, but it does not use the greybird theme. I can show a picture of it too if needed.
<well_laid_lawn> vlc is a qt app so try qtconfig in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> or use cvlc which has nothing but the movie showing
<csenger41> The program 'qtconfig' can be found in the following packages:
<csenger41>  * qt3-qtconfig
<csenger41>  * qt4-qtconfig
<csenger41> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<well_laid_lawn> try qt4-qtconfig then
<ochosi> hm, to be honest i have a similar problem with skype in oneiric
<ochosi> there seem to be some qt-gtk issues in oneiric
<ochosi> (vlc looks ok here)
<ochosi> qt4-qtconfig didn't change anything for me
<well_laid_lawn> is skype still qt3?
<csenger41> ok, qtconfig is working now, but it says
<csenger41> QGtkStyle was unable to detect the current GTK+ theme.
<well_laid_lawn> it says that sometimes - does vlc look better?
<csenger41> nope :(
<csenger41> there is no xfce theme option
<well_laid_lawn> all I can suggest is try qt3-qtconfig then
<well_laid_lawn> I use mplayer
<csenger41> qt3-qtconfig: command not found
<csenger41> qt4-qtconfig: command not found
<csenger41> only simply "qtconfig" is working
<well_laid_lawn> <csenger41> The program 'qtconfig' can be found in the following packages:
<well_laid_lawn> <csenger41>  * qt3-qtconfig
<well_laid_lawn> <csenger41>  * qt4-qtconfig
<well_laid_lawn>  sudo apt-get install
<well_laid_lawn> csenger41: you know about installing packages from the command line?
<csenger41> installed both ones and now qtconfig is working, but there is no option using xfce greybird theme
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: yeah, installed them from terminal
<well_laid_lawn> it won't let you pick the gtk - it will use the current one if it finds it
<well_laid_lawn> or it uses default options
<well_laid_lawn> either way vlc should look different
<csenger41> Desktop Settings (Default) is set now and it looks like this:
<csenger41> https://picasaweb.google.com/115258614198791545895/Others#5666651135232372770
<well_laid_lawn> xfce's desktop settings don't affect qt apps
<well_laid_lawn> qt apps won't look like everything else
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: yes they do
<well_laid_lawn> which ones do?
<well_laid_lawn> if they do then vlc would
<csenger41> on 11.04 i had no such problem with either VlC or qBittorrent
<csenger41> but on 11.10 both ones do not follow system scheme
<well_laid_lawn> that should be mentioned in a bug report then
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<well_laid_lawn> I like a light system so I stay away from qt apps
<csenger41> yay problem solved
<well_laid_lawn> how did that happen?
<csenger41> sudo apt-get install glabels
<well_laid_lawn> !info glabels
<ubottu> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.8-2build2 (oneiric), package size 374 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<well_laid_lawn> seems strange
<csenger41> yeah i know, but it's working fine! :)
<well_laid_lawn> well done :)
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: are you using global-menu applet on Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't even know what that is...
<csenger41> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Screen-Shot-2011-10-18-at-19.09.46.png
<well_laid_lawn> I like a light system so I remove more than I install ;)
<well_laid_lawn> I mostly right click the desktop for the menu
<csenger41> well_laid_lawn: so ur a Xubuntu-poweruser :D
<well_laid_lawn> and always have thunar open on desktop2 for my nfs mounts
<csenger41> i don't use more desktops then one
<well_laid_lawn> I just do what I do - it's very configurable
<well_laid_lawn> built that way
<well_laid_lawn> I never minimise apps :)
<csenger41> i liked the workspaces management useful on gnome3 only
<csenger41> *liked = found
<paulep> right: my mute button mutes the pulseaudio server, but then won't unmute it
<paulep> xubuntu 11.10
<beardygnome> paulep: i have the same issue
<well_laid_lawn> a few ppl have mentioned that happens
<well_laid_lawn> checked bug reports ?
<paulep> aha! i tried looking for the bug report section earlier, it seemed to redirect to all ubuntu bugs, but got the xubuntu one now
<paulep> and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-mixer/+bug/882837
<well_laid_lawn> link pls
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 882837 in xfce4-mixer (Ubuntu) "Can't unmute by hotkeys if previously muted" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<paulep> it's easy enough to put together a script to unmute the server
<csenger41> well thanks for the infos, I'm leaving now
<csenger41> bye :)
<[h4wk]> hi 2 all
<[h4wk]> I have a question...:)
<[h4wk]> Can I somehow change right-click menu in Xubuntu 11.10 ?
<lrussell> how do I MAKE a samba share on linux (xubuntu)? I managed to connect to a windows samba share, but how do I create a share under linux that windows can use?
<holstein> lrussell: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ComprehensiveSambaGuide in particular
<lrussell> well, I just don't know what software to use... lol
<holstein> i use windows so little that i just go the other way, and have windows connect with sftp in filezilla or something to ssh
<holstein> lrussell: its all in the samba config AFAIK... i set it up once just to see... it ws a pain, but i have heard that are GUI's to make it easier
<babble> there's system-config-samba if you want a gui to set up your shares. (that's what I'm using)
<lrussell>  i know,. I tried a million gui's for connecting to a samba share, but none of them wanted to work. I tried Gigolos, Smb2k (i think) and a few others. I restored to terminal and bang... it works! geh...
<holstein> SWAT too is said to be a bit tricky to get running, but easy to use and configure samba afterward
<holstein> http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=2985#
<lrussell> maybe ftp would just be easier...
<lrussell> -_-
<lrussell> but i hate it considering its local
<lrussell> brb, getting on my linux pc
<holstein> lrussell: ssh then
<holstein> i have also had good luck with http://www.swish-sftp.org/ though i think it says beta, and i really havent used it enough to comment on stability
<lrussell> back
<holstein> lrussell: you see http://www.swish-sftp.org/ ??
<lrussell> babble, pm me
<babble> did :)
<artag> anybody here using gdm with xubuntu 11.10 ?
<holstein> artag: i have... whats up?
<artag> I've just upgraded to 11.10, and initially chose lightdm. but there was no shutdown button, and it ignored the power button (on a laptop)
<artag> so I have recnfigured to gdm
<artag> this works, but all the time it's ready for a login, it shows a busy icon (whatever the ubuntu name for an hourglass is)
<artag> is this normal ?
<artag> i didn't get this on 11.04
<artag> rotating cursor thingy
<artag> doesn't stop me selecting anything, or logging in .. it just looks wrong.
<holstein> i say, choose your battles... maybe look for a bug, make sure you are up to date
<artag> so it doesn't do that for you ?
<holstein> i dont have it setup that way right now, so im not sure.. but i dont recall
<holstein> that would be something i wouldnt notice though...
<artag> and yes, i'm sure there are more important bugs, but i've got past the worst :-)
<moljac024> hi everyone
<moljac024> i have a problem
<moljac024> a minor one but still annoying
<moljac024> there are no screenshots for anything in the software center
<moljac024> also, REALLY ANNOYING is the fact that its IMPOSSIBLE to google
<holstein> moljac024: i was under the impression that those are on the way
<holstein> i typically just go to google though and google the package name, and ttry and go to the maintainer site and look... and i also dont use the software center
<holstein> moljac024: i would look for a bug to add yourself to though
<artag> does bug 675186 in launchpad help at all ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 675186 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Software-center does not show screenshots" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/675186
<holstein> and maybe try and load up the normal ubuntu live CD and see if you see the same issue there moljac024
<artag> haha
<semmel> hey guys i try to set up m debian sqeeze xfce4 with pulseaudio, on my fluxbox all works fine but on the xfce4 i just have no sound, no mixers are muted or 0
<paulep> semmel: does the output of 'pacmd info|grep mute' contain any yeses?
<semmel> hm paulep the output is german, but it says that there is no pulseaudio-service is running or it isnt running as a sessionservice
<paulep> semmel: have you got xfce to autostart the pulseaudio server?
<semmel> semmel: i have pulseaudio run at bootup
<semmel> i mean paulep instead of semmel :)
<paulep> semmel: so the server is running then? and teehee :p
<semmel> yes paulep running pulseaudio puts "E: pid.c: Daemon already running."
<paulep> semmel: have you checked all the sound cards available in xfce-mixer? (i assume you're using it/have it installed)
<paulep> semmel: there was a cheeky one that muted my system without me realising - it began with "playback"
<semmel> the xfce4-mixer shows an oss-mixer and a couple of pulseaduio playbacks and captures, the pulseaudio playbacks shows only a "Master" the oss shows more options, but all is up to 100% and nothing has been muted
<paulep> semmel: righto, that's the extent of my knowledge after having been grappling with a similar problem - afraid i can't help you any more than that :/
<semmel> hm alright, but thank you for your help so far
<semmel> hm i tried to set the mpd and smplayer sound to alsa and oss instead of pulseaudio, it both worked and i have sound with it, but the browser sound stoll wont work
<caps> hey guys i got a question
<mariusx> hello
<holstein> feel free to just fire away caps & mariusx
<mariusx> how i change default session to autostart xubuntu (from ubuntu 11.10)?
<GridCube> autostart?
<holstein> mariusx: i did that in the login manager... i just chose xubuntu-session, and it automagically worked
<GridCube> yes, you should log-off and choose the xubuntu session
<caps> when im installing xubuntu it trys to read packages from cdrom but im installing from usb?
<mariusx> yes, but when i reboot my default session is unity
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> then:
<holstein> caps: i would probably look at the sources list... you can do that in synaptic if you want a GUI for it
<GridCube> gksu leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf         and change user-session=xubuntu
<paulep> caps: an easy way to solve that is to open up a terminal
<mariusx> ok. thank i try it now.
<paulep> caps: mount /dev/sd(wherever your partition is) /cdrom
<caps> ok so do that on live xubuntu off usb then run the install as normal?
<paulep> caps: yupyup
<GridCube> cap what are you using for the usb?
<GridCube> unetbootin?
<caps> yep
<caps> like im runnin live atm
<caps> just cause of the problem i had with the install it will not boot into xubuntu
<caps> ok im going to try the suggestion given and if i have a problem ill be back :)
<mariusx> well it worked. Many thanks
<GridCube> mariusx, :) no prob
<mariusx> this is new (xubuntu). I have to dig in
<GridCube> :)
<caps> says special device does not exist when trying to mount
<paulep> caps: have you put exactly what i wrote? :S
<GridCube> caps, i have used unetbooting for alternate cd's only, and it worked fine
<caps> its weird this is the first time it has given me this error
<caps> as far as failed to find cdrom
<caps> im on a netbook so
<paulep> caps: type 'ls /dev |grep sd' and work out which partition contains the files (probably /dev/sdb1, but depends how many hdds you have)
<caps> ok i see a few options sda, sda1,sda2,sda5,sdb,sdb1
<GridCube> caps, it shouldn't ask for it
<paulep> GridCube: I know, but this is a quick and easy solution
<paulep> caps: unless your USB stick has more than one partition, it's sdb1 you want
<caps> ok
<caps> it only has one so
<caps> sdb1 it is
<GridCube> caps, actually
<GridCube> open gparted and mount it manually
<paulep> GridCube: whoops, reading failure on my end :p
<caps> alright opened up gparted and it says  mount Point /cdrom
<GridCube> the problem is that if you are using the livecd from the usb, then the usb is already mounted
<GridCube> yes you see
<GridCube> caps, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11198125&postcount=13
<GridCube> caps, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9086256&postcount=29
<paulep> oh yes, dammit, you're doing it right. i was mixing the solution to two different errors that /I/ was having when installing
<caps> Im going to look at those posts, but Here is the Error : An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD Failed.
<caps> i just got it :P
<GridCube> :)
<mariusx> where i found volume control?
<GridCube> oh the small speaker near the date?
<mariusx> yep
<drc> mariusx: I should be on the indicator plugin...right where GridCube said (on a default install)
<mariusx> or shortcut key
<mariusx> default install you mean directly xubuntu?
<GridCube> yes
<mariusx> because my default install was ubuntu
<GridCube> :^P
<mariusx> ok. i will reinstall
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> ofcourse
<GridCube> you could install pavucontrol
<mariusx> but a shrtcut?
<mariusx> shortcut key?
<GridCube> you can bind any key to anything you want
<edward> hello!
<mariusx> of course but i am on keyboard window , add buton and ... what command i enter?
<edward> If I install the latest xubuntu, that means i can escape from unity, doesn't it? :O
<GridCube> xfce4-mixer
<drc> edward: yes...run fast, run far.
<GridCube> edward, Xubuntu >X >XFCE =/= unity > gnome
<edward> yeah and I will run over gnome 3 if I meet him on the way :O
<edward> anyway, there are 3 bugs in ubuntu 11.10 that I am pulling my hear out over, 1 of which is unity
<edward> however I have an other problem
<edward> Whenever I try to play a MKV file (a.k.a anime, and I'm a total otaku :O), it
<edward> gives an error about missing h264 or somethign and refuses to play. Is this also a problem in xubuntu? :O https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gstreamer0.10/+bug/879066
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 879066 in gstreamer0.10 (Ubuntu) "10bit video does not play" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<edward> yeah
<edward> http://kawaiineko101.deviantart.com/art/APH-Otaku-Rage-160534518 (well it's anime but okay. This is how I feel about it XD)
<drc> edward: Tried vlc?  I have no problems with mkv (but not anime...real video :)
<edward> any known fix?
<edward> VLC only gives green screen
<edward> except for the nightly build which I compiled from source
<edward> but then it can't use VDPAU so my 1080P movie was too slow to watch :-(
<edward> Thanx for the tip tough ;-)
<drc> edward: when ou installled, did you check the "Third Party..." block during the setup scren(s)?
<edward> yep :D
<edward> it plays all videos
<drc> ok..then you have gremlins :)
<edward> except mkv
<edward> like the bug says...
<edward> gremlins? Nah, tsundere catgirls! D:
<drc> edward: I just re-checked, I had no problems with vlc and Chrono Crusade in mkv :)
<edward> well it has to be 10-bit video ;-)
<drc> edward: You do know there are meds for otaku-ism?
<edward> maybe there are but I don't want them! :D
<edward> I do have a great happy-med : I am a Japanology student D:
<edward> and offcourse, at cons XD https://picasaweb.google.com/114730589893508500362
<edward> Anyway, no fix? Because then I will just go back to ubuntu 11.04 ;-)
<edward> ( it worked there XD)
<drc> edward: Just a wild guess...have you installed Restricted Extras?
<edward> yup :D
<edward> Also
<drc> Then I'm out of WAG's :(
<edward> Yeah I even tried installing mplayer 2 and smplayer this solved it, but
<edward> when I upgraded the nvidia driver it stopped working again (also this nearly blew ubuntu 11.10 to kingdom come :O)
<edward> Anyway, thanx for the help, I guess I will watch on my laptop for now (no 26 inch screen *tears*) and reinstall 11.04 :D // BTW, you do seem to know something about anime... ever been to a con? ;-)
<drc> edward: Me? Never, I really dome't like "anime" as a genre...just a few isolated series.
<edward> oh okay www I have the same thing with 3d videos XD
<edward> My fav. series is lucky star, have you seen that one by any chance? Anyway, these cons are great fun even if you aren't a very diehard fan like me, and they are usually quite cheap! ;-)
<drc> edward: Nope...and this is getting a bit Off-topic.
 * drc looks around for knome :)
<edward> yeah I was thinking the same thing XD // I am going to watch fate/zero on lappy :3 BYe! *waves*
<knome> drc, hmmh?
<drc> Was beginning to verge on off-topic...You've got me gun-shy now :)
<knome> heh
<knome> well, now that the -offtopic channel is active, no reason why not to point people there
<knome> (you can tell them too to join there ;))
<drc> Active, but still doesn't show up in my listings :(
<zezik> hello, xubuntu!
<knome> drc, can you see it now?
<GridCube> edward, what video card do you have?
<knome> hey zezik
<drc> knome: It just showed up (I almost said "no", but it automagically showed up in the listing)
<knome> yes, very manualmagically
<drc> If I do it it's manual-, if you do it it's auto- :)
<edward> oh sorry I didn't see someone talked to me :-(
<edward> XD It's a 512 MB DDR3 Geforce GTS 250
<GridCube> oh do you have the correct drivers installed edward ?
<edward> yeah well the problem is solved now because I reinstalled ubuntu 11.04 ;-)
<edward> But yes, I did
<edward> and then I installed mplayer2 and smplayer as per instructions
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> ok
<edward> and it worked, untill I tried to upgrade my nvidia driver which blew the whole installation to kingdom come...
<GridCube> :P
<edward> Just wondering, why did they release ubuntu 11.10 in this state? Can't play 10bit mkv, can't update graphics drivers, unity making windows disappear....
 * GridCube shrugs this was xubuntu the lasst time he check
<edward> it's worse (literally, at least for me! ) than windows millenium and vista combined! :O
<edward> true, but the reason I came looking for xubuntu were all the ubuntu bugs XD
<drc> edward: 6 months was up...and MarkS is real insistent about meeting the schedule.
<zezik> I liked Ubuntu with Gnome 2 :(
<edward> ... I love schedules, but not if it leads to this... :-(
<edward> Yeah me too! Gnome 2 is the best! Which is why I put my new 11.04 installation on classic gnome XD
<edward> (with moebuntu XD)
<drc> edward: IMO, it's not about 11.04 or 11.10...the real driver is 12.04, an LTS.
<edward> agreed, but I do want something usable in between in order not to have 2 year old versions of all software in the repos ...
<StormStrikes> Has anyone got a Gobi 3000 WWAN card working in Xubuntu?
<joeC1> .
<Marion> Is there any body here
<knome> yes.
<Marion> Hi knome
<Marion> Do you know how to get xubuntu to recognize my secondary hdd
<knome> what filesystem is it formatted in?
<Marion> I can't remember it was from an xp system
<holstein> you might want to open a terminal and run "sudo fdisk -l" and paste that over at http://paste.ubuntu.com/ Marion
<joeC1> How can I go about setting up my 'xgamma' settings to automatically start when I'm logged in to my account?
 * holstein has xubuntu 11.10... any ideas about disabing the touchpad while typing
<holstein> joeC1: i would just add it in 'settings - settings manager - sessions and startup'
<Marion> Paste.ubuntu.com/723558
<holstein> Marion: /dev/sdb1   *           1       12160    97675168+   7  HPFS/NTFS is your xp partition
<joeC1> thanks Hols!
<holstein> Marion: i would check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#ntfs , and know how to edit that file from a live CD if you break something and cant boot in
<holstein> Marion: there are more temporary ways to mount as well... is it listed in the filemanager? usually they just show up and you can click and mount them (they = hard drives)
<Marion> I'm gonna be dumb and ask how to get to the file manager
<holstein> Marion: no worries... should be 'accessories - filemanager'
<Marion> I dont see any hdd listed
<holstein> OK... you should try mounting it manually then
<Marion> And how do I do that
<holstein> Marion: this looks pretty much like what i would dl
<holstein> do*
<holstein> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/mounting-windows-partition-onto-ubuntu-linux/
<peterwiejaczka> :)
<knome> :O
<Marion> Ok so now that I got that done how do I get my old ass soundblaster audigy to output sound
<Marion> holstein you still there
<paulep> names
<holstein> Marion: check to see if its showing up when you run lspci... if you see it there, then open a terminal and run these 2 commands
<holstein> aplay -l
<holstein> arecord -l
<holstein> ^^ seeing the sound device in those 2 places is a great signe
<holstein> sign*
<Marion> Audigy unknown is what it says
<holstein> it?
<holstein> which?
<holstein> aplay?
<Marion> Both
<holstein> cool... seeing it in aplay is good
<GridCube> Marion, are you using pavucontrol?
<Marion> What is that
<holstein> pavucontrol is a good idea as well... check in the terminal too in alsamixer and make sure levels look as expected there
<holstein> Marion: pavucontrol is a package you can install
<holstein> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<holstein> anyone have any ideas about disbling touchpad taps while typing?
<Marion> I'm doing that now its installing how do I enabler thesound card
<holstein> Marion: thats the thing... its probably 'enabled' and you are just on the path to aquiring the skill to control it.. the skill and the package that will work for you
<babble> ok, so, hmm.
<babble> I gave unity a 6 month try
<babble> I dunno if I can do that for gnome shell.
 * GridCube shrugs
<holstein> babble: you dont have to.. although, now is probably a better 6 months to try unity... each release its going to become more customizable and tolerable and stable
 * holstein gave them both about 6 days
<babble> oh, I know I don't *have* to
<babble> I just don't want to dismiss it out of hand without really trying to live in it
<babble> I tried KDE4 for about a month before giving up. heh.
<marion> ok so i have that installed but when i open the mixer it says that the unknown sb audigy is in thae alsa mixer
<holstein> marion: dont let the term 'unknown' throw you off... thats likely just a label... also, trust no labels.. tweak all knobs and try tweaking everything in alsamixer from the terminal as well
<marion> how do i go about doing that
<marion> i promise i wont be retarded in about a week
<holstein> marion: i would litereally open whatever mixer you have
<holstein> and start messing with any fader
<holstein> make sure you are playing something that can be played
<holstein> an ogg file or something
<madnick> holstein: how do you mean "disable", because you can disable it, but not reenable it quickly enough, unless you write a program for it
<holstein> then, open the terminal and run alsamixer
<marion> it shows there being an intel ich5 that im guessing is the mother board sound card how can i dissable that
<holstein> you hit f5 and you see *all* settings
<holstein> marion: you can disable that in the bios i would think
<holstein> personally the audigy is not enough of an improvement in quality over the internal card to lose sleep over it
<holstein> i would use which ever one 'just works'
<holstein> but, im an audio guy...
<holstein> its likely that you are playing and controlling the internal card, while having speakers hooked up to the SB
<holstein> i would check both
<holstein> getting *any* sound would help you learn the tools... the software, the mixer... the UI
<holstein> then, you can go on to troubleshooting which ever card you want to be using
<marion> i need to set the card to be used
<holstein> marion: prolly... but, for the time being, you could look in the bios and see if its easy to disable the internal, or pop out the SB for a bit, and learn the tools on hardware that is easy, and then in a few days go for switching cards :)
<marion> i cant believe there isnt an easy way i sware when i did ubuntu a year ago it just recognised
<holstein> sure, and that version is still available.. you could download it and check it out live, and take note of the steps you do to select it
<holstein> you can check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=922860
<marion> it wont work on my system it freezes
<holstein> marion: thats not good and maybe a symptom
<holstein> maybe that card is not recognized in this newer kernel... or something about the rev'd alsa
<holstein> marion: anyways... i suggest taking the SB out for a while... kick the tires on xubuntu, and relax a bit... enjoy, then get dirty if you need to with the SB :)
<marion> ok so apparently the card works but my on screen audio control wont controll it
<marion> any ideas
<holstein> marion: theres not really 'on screen audio'... not sure what you mean
<holstein> alsamixer should control it
<marion> how do i make it so also mixer only controlls it
<holstein> marion: you dont need to
<holstein> just control it with alsa mixer if you want
<marion> ok when i hit the volume keys on my keyboard its controlling the on motherboard sound card
<holstein> marion: sure, and thats probably going to be the case
<holstein> you *can* change that, im just not sure how.. the easy way is to look in the bios and disable the internal card
<marion> ok how do i do that?
<holstein> marion: depends... for me, when the machine is booting, i hit F2, and enter the bios where i can disable some devices
<holstein> but, i have to run.. you can always google it... "entery bios asus eeepc 900" for example... good luck
<vlyn> Seriously, I found right after starting Libre Office / Open Office some bugs. How is that possible? Open Office works like a charm in Windows -.-
#xubuntu 2012-10-22
<David-A> meomic: no worries, we couldn't help you, so to see you'r good now, will make us sleep better tonight :)
<meomic> : )
<n2diy_> anyone using Mozilla's Thimble webpage maker? Curious how painful the install/setup might be?
<n2diy_> when was 12.10 released, I missed the party! Anybody upgrade yet?
<Raytray> I have
<Raytray> And 18th?
<n2diy_> Raytray, how'd the upgrade go?
<Raytray> Fairly straight forward, a few short moments was spent fixing the panel so things expanded, and icon preferences, but nothing too painful.
<n2diy_> Raytray, roger that, thanks.
<Guest74514> Hello xubuntu users/ people not as dumb as me. I am trying to get adobe flash to work on chromium but I cannot get it to work. Sorry if I am being dumb, I am very new to xubuntu and operating systems outside of Windows in general. Thanks!
<aoxi> wat
<aoxi> flash comes with chromium
<Raytray> Guest74514, what have you tried and is it showing 'missing plugin' box thing?
<Guest74514> Apparently not. It is showing the yellow box on the top of the page saying that the plugin is missing. I tried to download it from adobe's website, but I got a bit confused by the file format. I assumed it would be an executable/runnable file, but it opens like a package.
<Guest74514> Says: "adobe flash player required to display some elements on the webpage"
<Raytray> sudo apt-get install flashplugin* ?
<Guest74514> Trying that.
<Guest74514> seems to be doing something. Thanks for the help!
<Raytray> np
<n2diy_> Guest74514, I have three boxes here running 12.04, and none of them play flash, or pandora, but they all worked using 10.04. I'm hoping 12.10 will fix things.
<n2diy_> Why doesn't my update manager show the 12.10 upgrade? I ran the check twice.
<David-A> n2diy_: in system>software sources>updates or synaptic>setting>repositories>updates you can select what release upgrades it should show: LTSs, all, or none
<nyRednek> hello all
<n2diy_> David-A, roger, upgrading the test box now.
<nyRednek> anyone have a quick way to tell flashplugin-installer to look for the archive in a specified location?
<nyRednek> or, does it look for the archive before attempting to download?
<n2diy_> nyRednek, are you using Xubuntu to do the install, or going to the flash website?
<David-A> nyRednek: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure flashplugin-installer" offers an option for you to download the tar.gz manually and if will work with it from there.
<David-A> *it
<n2diy_> David-A, I think the tar.gz package from the website might work better than the 10.04 .deb, but I haven't tested it. There is also a Firefox plugin or add on called flash aid, but that didn't work for me either.
<WalterN> hey... does compiz need any special things for xubuntu?
<WalterN> I'd like to give the cube a try
<holstein> WalterN: i found, after several hours of piddling around, i was able to get compiz working with XFCE in 12.04
<holstein> i felt like it was slow, and it took a lot of hacking to be useable... and i didnt really feel like it added to the experience
<WalterN> what about 12.10?
<WalterN> the video drivers feel much better in 12.10 than was available in 12.04
<holstein> that being said, http://xubuntublog.wordpress.com/2007/12/09/xubuntu-compiz-pretty-pretty-xubuntu/ is how i did it
<holstein> WalterN: i did not, and am not going to use compiz anymore
<holstein> as i said, i dont feel like it was worth the hassle for me
<holstein> the tricky one is the window decorator... i used a .deb from 11.10 to get emerald (iirc)
<holstein> just use the compiz --replace command, and know how to get to tty and reboot or whatever if you get stuck
<WalterN> holstein: http://mylittlefacewhen.com/f/1156/
<WalterN> sounds annoying
<zodiak> personally, I had a bitch of a time with compiz and conky under xfce
<zodiak> so .. compiz got flung ;)
<holstein> yeah... its not really what XFCE is about... i find by the time you get it all tricked out, its quite slow
<slackerboy>  /j #xfce
<slackerboy> i cannot make my cobnky transperant at startup
<slackerboy> it shows a blue screen for a while, then after some wait it becomes transperant
<suttiwit> i found a bug
<suttiwit> i plug in 1 USB drive (ext2fs), It has 1 partition. It is 31 GB. I have 2 icons showing my USB on the desktop and the file manager. I try clicking in to both icons, they do the same.
<suttiwit> i'll give you the picture
<suttiwit> http://imgur.com/RFp1M <== as you can see on my desktop, it has 2 USB. While I only connect to one and i have only 1 partition on my USB.
<suttiwit> 12.10
<suttiwit> quantal quetzal
<innot> I have the same problem
<innot> One way to remove extra icons is right-click desktop and going to "desktop settings"->"Icons"-tab -> unchecking Removable Devices from "default icons". At least this worked for now.
 * WalterN goes to try kdenlive
<n2diy_> 12.10 upgrade completed, restarted, now i have a distorted login screen and no mouse.
<ChesterX> hello everyone, i just finished setting up 12.10 and am encountering some problems with the applications menu
<xubuntu868> hello?
<ChesterX> i deleted the settings launcher from the main menu and now when trying to re-enable it it appears in the category "others". so far i haven t found a way other "taking it out" and putting it into the main menu, nor to change the order of the icons in the main menu. What should i be looking for? anything i could do via terminal?
<n2diy_> logged in blind, and  xfce4-panel came up, but the rest of the screen is afu.
<xubuntu868> I just wanted to know the size usb drive to install xubuntu 12.10 with Unetbootin
<n2diy_> computer crashed, clock is stuck at 01:56:51, rebooting.
<suttiwit> hi, thanks for advice, innot. but, will it show the icon for the usb i plugged in?
<n2diy_> disregard, logged into the console now.
<suttiwit> ?
<n2diy_> ubuntuone-syncd has 94% of the cpu.
<suttiwit> n2diy_, ALT+PrtScr R,E,I,S,U,B.
<n2diy_> suttiwit, gonna let her cook for now.
<suttiwit> huh?
<n2diy_> suttiwit, she's busy, let her do her stuff.
<suttiwit> uh.. nvm
<n2diy_> huh?
<suttiwit> by "her" you mean a person?
<n2diy_> suttiwit, my test box, the computer. restarted, and the xfce window is still afu, gonna log in blind again.
<suttiwit> ..., i thought you mean your girlfriend :P Never mind, then.
<n2diy_> suttiwit, no, she is on an other channel ;)
<n2diy_> what's nvm mean?
<suttiwit> n2diy_, nvm = never mind.
<suttiwit> slang
<n2diy_> 10-4
<suttiwit> 1337?
<n2diy_> so... now I'm logged into my test box with the 12.10 upgrade. The bottom 1/8th of the screen is normal, but the top 7/8th is messed up, and I have now mouse? Can't do anything in Xwindow, but I can get to a CLI console, help!?
<n2diy_> no mouse.
<suttiwit> fresh install
<suttiwit> now
<n2diy_> suttiwit, I just upgraded the box from 12.04 to 12.10, isn't that fresh enough? Just did killall xfce4-panel, and restarted it, no change. I think I need to reconfigure X?
<suttiwit> don't be angry with me.
<suttiwit> :(
<suttiwit> n2diy_, burn iso for 12.10 and reinstall.
<suttiwit> upgrade = not so fresh. reinstall = fresh.
<n2diy_> suttiwit, roger that, that's a pita, and it's late. I'd rather catch some Orionids.
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> audacity does not have any menus?
<n2diy_> suttiwit, there is a way to reconfigure X with apt-get, but I can't recall it now?
<sdollins> Do you know why there is a huge difference in version number between alacarte on Precise and Quantal?
<sdollins> Precise: 0.13.2-2ubuntu4, Quantal: 3.5.5-0ubuntu1
<ChesterX> hello, i would like to add a custom key combination to minimize all windows "windows key + D". I found the settings but I am not sure how I have to define the value in order for it to work. Any suggestions?
<n2diy_> how do I start or restart my X window manager, xfwm?
<baizon> n2diy_: log out
<baizon> would be the best sollution
<baizon> ChesterX: press super, then D ?
<n2diy_> xfwm4 "cannot open display"?
<baizon> n2diy_: you have to restart everything, thats why log out and back in
<n2diy_> baizon, ok.
<n2diy_> baizon, shutdown -h now in progress.
<baizon> i ment logging out, not restarting the whole system, but this will do it too :)
<ChesterX> baizon, didn t work
<n2diy_> baizon, no change, X log in still afu.
<baizon> but whats the problem?
<baizon> ChesterX: is the key kombination not already set?
<baizon> please check it
<baizon> n2diy_: afu?
<n2diy_> baizon, all fouled up.
<baizon> n2diy_: driver problem?
<baizon> which one are you using?
<ChesterX> i don t think so
<n2diy_> baizon, maybe, it worked in 12.04, before I upgraded to 12.10
<baizon> n2diy_: are you usnig the open-source or the proprietary?
<n2diy_> baizon, whatever Xubuntu installed? I just went into menu>system>update manager, and told it to upgrade to 12.10.h
<baizon> n2diy_: try to install the proprietary drivers
<sdollins> If you have issues with editing the menu, you can downgrade alacarte and it works.
<baizon> go to software sources and additionaly drivers
<n2diy_> 12.10 not 12.10h
<n2diy_> baizon, I can't, my mouse isn't functioning now!?
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<baizon> that will do it too
<n2diy_> baizon, I can get to a console terminal, but how can I do it with apt-get, or whatever?
<n2diy_> ok
<baizon> wait a sec
<baizon> you got graphics problem or mouse problems?
<baizon> problems*
<n2diy_> baizon, both
<baizon> a ok
<n2diy_> baizon, you still want my to install fglrx?
<baizon> yes please
<n2diy_> 10-4
<n2diy_> cooking
<n2diy_> eta 5 minutes
<nonuby> reading 12.10 is using 3.5 kernel, did they backport the further bufferbloat improvements from 3.6?
<baizon> nonuby: i dont think so
<baizon> nonuby: but you can use the default 3.6 kernel from: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<nonuby> baizon, thanks!
<nonuby> is there any on demand tv (paid or otherwise) that is compatible with Ubuntu. seems netflix, lovefilm and amazon are out the question
<nonuby> i would of thought some announcements/partners be public by now especially given the hints around ubuntu tv
<n2diy_> cooking is done, rebooting.
<n2diy_> baizon, fglrx  was installed, no change.
<baizon> well can't help anymore, sorry. Have to go... class, gl with your problem
<n2diy_> baizon, roger that, thanks for trying, 73
<kexwork> hey does anyone know why I cannot seem to get menu icons to show?
<kexwork> despite being turned on
<divisionmd> Hello
<well_laid_lawn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Belserusk> Hi. I uninstalled thunar in Xfce virtualbox. Now I cannot login into it. How can I rescue it from recovery console? I am now in recov con.
<well_laid_lawn> Belserusk: were other applications removed too when you removed thunar ?
<Yotson> ah, had something along the same line yesterday. was fixed here by reinstalling the xfce4-desktop (spelling?) meta package. which also pulls in thunar.
<well_laid_lawn> removing just thunar won't stop a login - unless other apps went too
<Belserusk> well_laid_lawn, Yotson
<Belserusk> I cannot install anything in RC.
<well_laid_lawn> what's RC ?
<well_laid_lawn> release candidate ?
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Belserusk> recov cons
<Belserusk> well_laid_lawn, I am using Linux Mint 13 Xfce.
<well_laid_lawn> Belserusk: best to try a mint channel then
<lestus> hey everyone
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about it
<Guest82103> hello is there somewhere a .rar xubuntu to download?
<well_laid_lawn> ! hi > lestus
<ubottu> lestus, please see my private message
<well_laid_lawn> oops
<Belserusk> well_laid_lawn, But it is an Xfce problem. Not solely a Mint or Xubuntu problem.
<well_laid_lawn> Belserusk: this channel is for xubuntu - try #xfce or #mint
<Belserusk> well_laid_lawn, fair enough
<well_laid_lawn> Guest82103: why do you want a rar?
<well_laid_lawn> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<lestus> !Xubuntu-Channels
<ubottu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<Guest82103> huuumm!
<well_laid_lawn> Guest82103: the operating system comes as an iso
<well_laid_lawn> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<well_laid_lawn> Guest82103: see this website - http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<Guest82103> well_laid_lawn , i ve learned something , i ll take a look
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<Guest82103> what about plop! is this a right channel to talk about it or should i try hardware channel?
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what plop is
<well_laid_lawn> !info plop
<ubottu> Package plop does not exist in quantal
<lestus> wow thats nice, the bot can do a package check even
<well_laid_lawn> she's a clever bot
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guest82103> and what is lubuntu?
<lestus> haha nice
<lestus> its got lxde
<lestus> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<well_laid_lawn> it uses openbox as the window manager iirc
<Guest82103> which is the lightest lubuntu or xubuntu?
<lestus> umm
<well_laid_lawn> I'd say lubuntu - but it can take a little more setting up afaik
<lestus> yea
<lestus> what he said
<lestus> i prefer xubuntu
<Guest82103> do both have same packages than ubuntu?
<lestus> still feels light but well configured imo out of the box
<well_laid_lawn> they all use the same repos
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> prob has some info on it
<lestus> hey how do you reply to people?
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lestus> and then?
<well_laid_lawn> lest + <tab> makes lestus
<lestus> well_laid_lawn, AH NEVER MIND
<lestus> woops
<lestus> caps
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> that's what you meant ?
<lestus> well_laid_lawn, yea
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<lestus> sweet
<lestus> check this
<lestus> i went and bought a 64Gb, 8chan fast usb stick, and running a full installation of xubuntu on it directly booting from it
<lestus> its multichannel so hopefully the memory chips won't die for a while
<well_laid_lawn> it runs quick? I thought using a mem stick would have speed advantages
<lestus> very quick
<lestus> but
<lestus> you have to get one that has at least 110Mb/s write speed and multichann
<well_laid_lawn> I just use them for sneaker net
<lestus> otherwise you try and copy files to it, while doing anything else it will halt the system to a crawl
<well_laid_lawn> ahh ok
<well_laid_lawn> makes sense
<lestus> sneaker net?
<well_laid_lawn> pull out usb - walk it to other comp while wearing sneakers
<well_laid_lawn> sneaker net
<well_laid_lawn> when the lan is down
<lestus> LOL
<lestus> yea well
<lestus> hahaha
<lestus> that's what i do
<lestus> but because of decent capacity i hold a fair bit of stuff on it also
<lestus> i LOVE Blackbird
<lestus> finally
<GuessWho> hello everybody, i am trying to access a shared drive that is present in my work place's network. What do I need to install/enable to see/access it from ubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !cifs
<well_laid_lawn> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Kagee> Do you want a permanent mount or just to open it quick? Open the file manager, press Ctrl+L and write smb://servername for å quick connection
<well_laid_lawn> GuessWho: ^^
<GuessWho> Kagee, the servername being the ip in this case?
<Kagee> you can use either ip or name, yes.
<Kagee> It depends on the server configuration how well it works
<xubuntu326> hi!
<xubuntu326> who are the best? XUBUNTU 12,10 or LINUX MINT 13 XFCE ?????... Thanks in advance.
<TheSheep> !best | xubuntu326
<ubottu> xubuntu326: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<xubuntu326> thanks!!
<xubuntu326> i like Xubuntu!!
<xubuntu326> but Linux Mint have good view
<xuserr> hi
<divisionmd> Helo
<divisionmd> Anyone got time to answer some xubuntu questions?
<xuserr> To make Xubuntu 12.10 fit on a CD (unlike Ubuntu), quite a few default applications were removed. In Xubuntu 12.10, you'll no longer find Synaptic Package Manager, GIMP or Startup Disk Creator installed by default. There are also less games: only Mines and Sudoku are available on the CD.
<xuserr> so xubuntu 12.10 will no longer have synaptic , gimp... installed by default?
<koegs> correct
<ochosi> divisionmd: just ask your question, if someone has time, they'll reply
<smellysally> am I blind or is there no option for disabling mirroring in xfce display settings? Oo
<divisionmd> anyone with Ubuntu/Xubuntu skills got time for some questions?
<foobArrr> @xubuntu cd: what is that important and takes that much space?
<foobArrr> smellysally: you can use arandr (gui) or xrandr (terminal) for that
<xuserr> when cai i find a list with apps. instaled by default in cubuntu 12.10?
<xuserr> can*
<xuserr> xubuntu*
<xubuntu962> Hello all
<uzver> hi
<xubuntu962> По русски можно болтать? =)
<uzver> попытайся:)
<xubuntu962> Как пробросить com порты в rdp?
<knome> !ru | xubuntu962, uzver
<ubottu> xubuntu962, uzver: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<uzver> yeah
<xubuntu962> knome: thx
<knome> no problem
<uzver> xuserr, for x86_64 iso http://goo.gl/jSABj and for 32bit iso http://goo.gl/N894A
<xuserr> thanks
<Wizard> Hi.
<Wizard> Is xubuntu 12.10 available for PPC?
<TheSheep> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Wizard> Community or not, 12.04 works :)
<TheSheep> Wizard: also try #ubuntu-ppc
<Wizard> I asked.
<uxi> hi all, did they fix the issue with double device icons on desktop?
<lestus> uxi, i've got that too
<lestus> uxi, heck even a floppy drive has appeared twice even though i don't have a floppy drive
<uxi> lestus, same here
<uxi> i'm trying different distros... so i'll move on; too bad since it looked kinda cool
<lestus> uxi, ah fair nuf, well up to you, if its a deal breaker, i personally dont think its a big deal and i really like the xubuntu compared to other distros
<uxi> lestus, yea well i just tried a few distros, i may come back after i see the others :)
<lestus> uxi, which others are you going to try?
<pod> I have disabled all drive ions on the desktop. Before that i had all hard drive partitions (from windows) on the desktop
<uxi> lestus, i tried crunchbang, ubuntu, xubuntu, mandriva; i'm going to check mageia, lubuntu, fedora... and i'll check distrowatch :)
<uxi> ah, i tried also mint
<uxi> pod, that could be a solution, but i won't be able to access usb sticks from the desktop (right click -> remove/eject)
<Wizard> uxi: They should be visible in Thunar too.
<pod> Yeah, thats a problem. I would like to have removable drives on the desktop but somehow my windows partitions shows up as removable drives too... Perhaps if i automount them at startup into a folder somewhere?
<uxi> pod, idk, i hope they fix this thing soon
<Wizard> I don't have any partitions besides separate /home.
<knome> pod, at least anything that is in fstab is not listed as a removable device. i add partitions i simply want to hide there with the option noauto (not mounting on boot)
<pod> ok! so that would be a fix then. Thanks!
<knome> np
<lestus> so umm installed NetBeans, but it's not running properly, keeps trying to load the project and hangs
<rhin0> anyone know how to map key to command in xubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu802> ou
<rhin0> i see "application shortcuts" but it only allows me to put in command - wheres keycode
<xubuntu802> good xubuntu 12.10
<holstein> rhin0: try http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<rhin0> this is horrible
<rhin0> all i want to do is put a command onto a key ...... thats not even for 10.04
<rhin0> i run 10.04
<holstein> rhin0: so, those keyboard settings are not found in 10.04? correct? do you see other keyboard settings.. i seem to remember it being under "keyboard"
<TheSheep> rhin0: it works the same way
<holstein> rhin0: i was thinking most things havent changed much.. just let me and the other voluteers know how that works for you and we'll go from there
<TheSheep> rhin0: you enter the command, then it asks you to press the key
<TheSheep> rhin0: ah, it's the worng dialog, go to settings->keyboard->shortcuts
<TheSheep> rhin0: second tab
<rhin0> right im in application short cuts
<TheSheep> "application shortcuts" actually
<rhin0> i put in "add" -- it askse me for command (fair enough)
<rhin0> then thats it -- nothing
<TheSheep> rhin0: scroll down, there is a "+ Add" button there
<rhin0> i've presse3d it
<rhin0> it asks for command
<rhin0> accepts command
<rhin0> nothing
<rhin0> displays c0mmand - key = blank
<TheSheep> rhin0: click on the 'shortcut' column in the table and you can set it again
<TheSheep> rhin0: double-click, sorry
<rhin0> http://oi46.tinypic.com/2qsyo2w.jpg
<TheSheep> rhin0: yeah, press OK
<rhin0> click on short cut on the bar?
<rhin0> i press ok there and nothing
<holstein> i usually test the commands in the terminal as well
<TheSheep> rhin0: after you press ok, it will ask you to press the key
<rhin0> non intuitive
<rhin0> i think i see that
<rhin0> it doesn't say "press key"
<TheSheep> I can't remember what it said exactly in 10.4
<rhin0> well im there
<rhin0> thanks
<rhin0> may as well use the crap windows key for something
<TheSheep> rhin0: note that you probably want to start a terminal with python in it, not just python
<rhin0> they don't even use it
<rhin0> well I just chose that for whatever
<rhin0> to test
<rhin0> i run my app
<TheSheep> I see, ok
<rhin0> ta.
<holstein> they?... super+r runs commands in windows, or it used to... you can ask in the windows channels
<rhin0> was going to use function keys but they're small on this laptop keybaord
<rhin0> if i had to run windows i wouldn't run a compter
<holstein> im not saying you should, or shouldnt, just that the super key is mapped to something in windows
<rhin0> its still not RUNNING my command though
<TheSheep> rhin0: super by itself does nothing, it's a modifier key
<TheSheep> rhin0: like shift or ctrl
<rhin0> so it won't run a command from the command shell?
<holstein> rhin0: i remember it being a little tricky the first time i did it.. you might want to try something simpler.. soemthing that doesnt open in a temrinal... try mapping a terminal to super+t for examply
<holstein> example*
<rhin0> ok
<G__81> i am running 12.10 and when i do Alt+ F2 i see it takes lot of time to start. I need this shortcut desperately to work. Can someone help me
<holstein> G__81: i use kupfer.. its gnome-do like. theres synapse.. will a work around like that do? do you have realistic expectations of the hardware?
<rhin0> i map to ctrl-a -- my command
<rhin0> nothing when i press it
<holstein> rhin0: what command? have you tried super+t?
<holstein> maybe super+t to "xfce4-terminal"
<rhin0> ah
<rhin0> shell out
<rhin0> then run the thing
<holstein> rhin0: this is more to see that you can get *any* keyboard mapping to work..
<rhin0> im about to give up
<rhin0> make applet
<rhin0> panel
<holstein> rhin0: do what works... super+t doesnt work? doesnt open a terminal?
<rhin0> no
<holstein> rhin0: then its either that you dont have xfce4-terminal installed, or you are not implementing the shortcut properly, or your harware is not supporting them somehow
<rhin0> i'll do without
<holstein> kupfer might be a nice option for you as well... or synapse
<rhin0> why if i run an applet it an't even see the files
<rhin0> ok working directory
<rhin0> im there - at least I got an applet
<holstein> rhin0: what applet? what files? whe you say "it", you mean the operating system? or you cant physically see them?
<rhin0> that'll do
<G__81> sorry got disconnected
<holstein> 11:26 < holstein> G__81: i use kupfer.. its gnome-do like. theres synapse.. will a work around like that do? do you have  realistic expectations of the hardware?
<G__81> can someone give me some suggestions or alternatives to my problem ?
<holstein> G__81: are you reading my post above?
<G__81> sorry just read it but i am not comfortable with kupfer
<uzver> synapse keystroke launcher is awesome:)
<holstein> or anything like it? not synapse? nor gnome-do? what hardware are you using xubntu on?
<holstein> alt+f2 is press hold a key,, hit another and type a command... kupfer and synapse are the same in that way
<holstein> G__81: kupfer is not KDE-upfer... it doesnt pull in any KDE libs, if that is your hangup...
<holstein> G__81: not sure what all you missed, but kupfer is not a KDE app. it doesnt pull in a bunch of KDE stuff if that is your concern
<G__81> holstein, i tried running it and i see an Alt+Tab kind of a window etc all coming up. xfrun4 is perfect but it does not work :(
<G__81> it works fine in fedora
<G__81> what i am curious is anyone else facing the same problem as what i am facing
<G__81> coz i am using xubuntu 12.10 in 2 machines and in both i see the same problem one machine being 32 bit and the other 64 bit
<holstein> G__81: its just slow? what version of fedora? is it a simlar kernel? is it running xfce as well?
<holstein> G__81: i suggest kupfer and synpase becaues with alt+f2, you hit 2 keys and type.. same with kupfer
<holstein> if it opens faster, thats a way to hit 2 keys and type commands faster
<Troyka> Hi. How to uninstall whifi driver in xubuntu? I cant find any driver manager. Th wi-fi is disabled so I cant download any sofware.
<holstein> what is making your alt+f2 slow? i dont know.. i would first make a new user and test there
<holstein> G__81: if the issue is better or gone as the new user, then you know it is an issue with something you are configuring
<holstein> Troyka: a broadcom chip? you want to remove the driver? do you see it in the software sources menu under the addition software tab?
<Troyka> yes broadcom, no I dont see anything
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> you can see how to add the driver with no internet access.. you can remove whatever package you istalled, if thats the case
<Troyka> the point is that I didnt install anything, I have the broadcom driver, but I dont know how to uninstall the existing one...
<holstein> i would do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Identifying_Your_Card.2BAC8-Driver
<G__81> holstein, i have not configured anything i just installed xubuntu-desktop. In fedora 17 it does run xfce 4.10
<holstein> Troyka: if you didnt install one, there is not one
<holstein> unless you have the one that is supported by the open driver.. then you would want to blacklist.. i did that with mine
<Troyka> I have the broadcom b43 wi-fi, I dont know if it suported, The wi-fi managed to find a couple of nets exept mine. So do I need to uninstall anything before installin my broadcom driver?
<holstein> Troyka: you can blacklist, depending on what card you have.. if its seeing wifi access points, you might want to do a little more research before moving on
<holstein> !broadcom | Troyka
<ubottu> Troyka: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> thats waht i refered to ^^ and i installed and used that driver.. the b43 ones
<holstein> i blacklisted my opensoure one that was not working great with my device
<holstein> i02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<Troyka> well,, im confused, thank you. I gess I have to google how to blacklist a device
<holstein> Troyka: i'll get you the guide i used
<holstein> Troyka: you will want to see what card you have.. i have the bcm4313, and im assuming this is relevant for you
<holstein> Troyka: you can open a terminal as referenced in the above link and use the lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4 command to identify the card
<recon_lap> just add the driver module name to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf i think
<holstein> at https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn#TOC-Notes you'll see how i "switched drivers" with my harware, which may work for you... feel free and share your device model #
<Troyka> ok, thank you, have to reboot to try this,
<holstein> i would want to have the b43 driver on a usb stick.. referenced at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43_-_No_Internet_access
<recon_lap> holstein: you see the link i have for the 1015pn ? https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<_Tristan> hello. I have ubuntu 12.04 and I recently installed the xubuntu-desktop package, but now that 12.10 has come out I don't know how to upgrade. How can I do that without downloading unnecessary ubuntu packages (unity etc)?
<holstein> _Tristan: the current setup you have should get upgraded.... it'll be easy enough to switch back to xubntu if not... i would download the live 12.10 version anyway just to be sure the hardare support is there
<holstein> 12.04 s the lts as well.. you might rather stay there?
<recon_lap> _Tristan: I think it's best to wait about 4 weeks after any release before upgrading to allow the bugs to get ironed out. unless you like fixing things?
<baizon> any news on the slow shutdown (network manager blocking) bug?
<_Tristan> right, I do generally give it a few weeks. Still, I didn't get an update notification like I used to in gnome or unity, so I'm not sure how to upgrade when the time comes...?
<baizon> _Tristan: run update-manager -d
<_Tristan> baizon: thanks, that was strangely simple...
<recon_lap> _Tristan: you probably on a LTS release, they don't prompt for automatic upgrades
<holstein> you can change that in the software sources area
<holstein> change from lts releases to all releases
<holstein> the inbetween development releases
<_Tristan> come to think of it, I'd disabled the updater because it was annoying me and I prefer to do it via terminal... my bad.
<G__81> holstein, this is what i have been facing and its in LP https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-appfinder/+bug/1048805
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048805 in xfce4-appfinder (Ubuntu) "xfrun4 launches very slowly" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<holstein> G__81: and the workaround?
<G__81> holstein, xfrun4 --disable-server
<holstein> G__81: correct.. that workaround... how did it work for you? faster? as expected?
<holstein> i need to run, but i would just map that to a shortcut key combo and try it for a while, and stay connected to that bug report
<morf> hi, quick question... it seems to me my keyring password is changing itself... is there some bug you maybe heard about?
<baizon> morf: what do you mean by changing?
<morf> baizon: well it's simple i delete the keyring passwords (trough seahorse)... recreate it... after few days the password just don't work anymore (it so stupid password, it's not possible to forget it)
<baizon> ou well sorry dont know anything about it :)
<morf> man... ;)
<xubuntu576> so, it's a support chat right?
<uzver> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu576> I tried various Linux versions but all get an error of not being able to create the ext4 file system. I can't figure out why. Any help apreciated.
<uzver> xubuntu576, do u have errors or what?
<xubuntu576> it says it can1t create the file system and the install terminates
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: can you pasetbin  you HDD;s partition table?
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: are you using the automated install?
<uzver> xubuntu576, u can try gparted from same livecd to manage partitions, before run installer
<martian> I wonder if any Google Chrome users could tell me if they are also experiencing some clunkyness like this with the bookmark menu: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlEZW4r9W_Y
<xubuntu576> i think so i go to install xubuntu then /dev/sda1 317.... Mb
<uzver> xubuntu576, and maybe u'll have some useful error:)
<tekkkkkjj> Istalling Xubuntu for first time! :)
<xubuntu576> how do i acces the gparted?
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: before you go use gparted, are you backup? it there data on that machine you want to keep?
<xubuntu576> no i wish to delete verything currently there is no OS on the machine
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: have you tried using the automated install and select use entire hard drive?
<uzver> martian, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exR78w8aNWU
<xubuntu576> yes, that is when the file system error came
<uzver> martian, looks fine
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ok, get gparted running and examine that HDD
<uzver> martian, xubuntu 12.10 google-chrome 22.0.1229.94
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: I'm actually thinking there is a hardware problem with the HDD, but thats a bit of a guess
<xubuntu576> i considered it as a posibility um, trying to figure out how to run gparted
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: do you have a live usb?
<uzver> xubuntu576, menu>system>gparted (liveCD)
<recon_lap> tekkkkkjj: hope it's going well
<aziz> I just restarted Xubuntu with session saving turned on, and now all windows have no borders and no title bar. they also don't appear in the task list
<aziz> what gives??
<recon_lap> aziz: dont know, just know that session saving did not work on 12.04
<xubuntu576> thanks so far people i am taking a screenshot now one moment
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: how much ram on the machine you installing to?
<aziz> gah :(
<xubuntu576> postimage.org/image/o1uytggoh
<marcpv> hi, is it ok to upgrade now or I better wait a few?
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: well, there is that large unknown partition sda1 , I'd start by deleting all partitions.
<xubuntu576> recon_lap> it allowed me to delete sda1 the other 2 has a key icon and can't be deleted
<Kagee> marcpv: i upgraded yesterday without finding any problems
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: try delete the sda5 first
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: sorry , that is the current partition
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: the one you using right now :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: so forget sda2
<xubuntu576> okay we deleted all of them im running the os from the CD
<uzver> xubuntu576,  ur drive hdd or ssd ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: just to check, create a small 20gb partition on sda1 and format it, if that goes ok delete it, then see if the automated install will work
<xubuntu576> i think its hdd but not sure thanks everyone recon_lap it works i try to install
<marcpv> thanks Kagee! ok!
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: that partition might have been confusing the installer, another possibility is that you got a bugged install disk
<xubuntu576> i recieved the same error; i tried many different install disks and linuxes it must be a hardver problem then?
<martian> uzver: thanks for that! I wanted to see if it was me or not before going further with it. How strange then; I did that test in a clean chrome profile :-/
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: you hardware seems to be working , thats why I got you to format a partition. lets try a advanced install
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: can you do that and stay online here so you can ask for help if you not sure of something
<xubuntu576> how to do the advanced, is it under the "something else" option?
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: just means we will manually create our partitions so we can see whats going wrong
<uzver> martian, i see this bug for the first time
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: yes, it's under something else option
<xubuntu576> okay done there's a sda1 and a swap
<uzver> new partition table
<uzver> )
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ok, is the swap partition on sda1?
<xubuntu576>  its under a dev/sda5
<uzver> its better to create new partition table and swap root and home partitions
<uzver> *IMHO
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ok, ingnore it. create 2 partition on sda1 , a partition that is 1.5 times the ram on this system , and a 200gb partition
<recon_lap> set the some one ( ram x 1.5) to be you swap space, set the 200gb one to /
<recon_lap> some/small*
<xubuntu576> i've got 3000 gb total so  might have listed it wrongly there's a  'dev/sda' under it a 'dev/sda1' and the 'dev/sda5' so i should click new patrition table?
<xubuntu576> i can only do it under dev/sda
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: 3000gb? like 3T
<xubuntu576> 317998 MB sorry
<recon_lap> xubuntu576:  ok, so make a 4.5 gb partition, and format/mount point as swap
<Diego> hello all, Mathias do you remember me?
<Diego> I was going to try to install xubuntu
<xubuntu576> got the swap
<Diego> I have problems with the usb install because a pair of usb installers didn't have the xubuntu 12.10installers
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ok, we going to make you main drive 200gb, so create a 200gb partition , set it's mount point as / , and format it to whatever format you like
<Diego> they have upto version 12.4
<Diego> even ubuntu 12.3
<Diego> even ubuntu 12.4 sory
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ext4 is want i go with
<Diego> but no 12.10 :p
<xubuntu963> Do i have to install antivirus software for xububuntu?
<recon_lap> want/what*
<Diego> but I found the correct info at ubuntulive or something like that
<recon_lap> xubuntu963: no, still not needed :)
<uzver> xubuntu963, no
<xubuntu576> ok i created it
<xubuntu963> Why don't I need it?
<Diego> speaking of that recon_lap is bad to install on xt2 ?
<Diego> I think I've chosen that one
<recon_lap> xubuntu576: ok, continue on with the install, just accept all the default if it asks you questions
<Diego> difference with xt4 system is about power off and recovery ?
<xubuntu963> Why don't I need antivirus software?
<recon_lap> Diego: I'm just conservative :) don't have a answer to your question
<Diego> that's ok, I think I can find that one
<Diego> googling
<Diego> and as the matters of facts I have just already installed xubuntu 12.10 successfuly
<recon_lap> xubuntu963: because linux based OS's are quite hard to infect, so most viruses are targeted at windows, which is easy to infect
<Diego> got 3 updates so far only
<Diego> but I saw firewall on puppy linux, is that necessary?
<xubuntu576> <recon_lap> thank you very much it is working now!
<xubuntu963> Thanks for answer recon_lap
<recon_lap> xubuntu576:  glad to hear it, you got a 100gb spare on your hdd if you ever need more space
<Diego> I have a question regarding to the first steps
<Diego> onece xubuntu is installed
<xubuntu576> okay :) logging out good luck everyone!
<Diego> It asked me if I wanted to run with xfdef or some
<Diego> or xubuntu
<Diego> what is the difference ?
<xubuntu090> Hi all.  Does anyone have any ideas about fixing a problem connecting to secured (wpa +passkey) networks in xubuntu 12.04?  I'm using an EeePC netbook (1gb ram, 4gb ssd, Atheros wifi).  Wifi's enabled and working right now on an unsecured network.  When I secure the network with WPA Passkey like usual, the nm applet in the top panel sees it and has a little lock next to it.  But when I try to sign on, xubuntu asks for system passw
<xubuntu090> I did a minimum install, and then apt-get xfce and other stuff (i don
<recon_lap> Diego: firewall may not be necessary, but no harm having one, while not having one could be harmful.
<genii-around> xubuntu090: Do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<xubuntu090> let me check..
<xubuntu090> don
<xubuntu090> 't think so.. my synaptic "all" list goes from wnorwegian to wonim
<xubuntu090> wodim that is
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: have you added the password for the network to the network connection ?
<xubuntu090> oh wait sorry, no i do.
<xubuntu090> p is after o lol
<xubuntu090> yes i do, it'
<xubuntu090> s
<xubuntu090> my network
<xubuntu090> when i click on it from the applet, the system asks me for my system password, but not the network password.  Then the notification comes up that says, "You are disconnected"
<xubuntu090> I tried edit connections, wireless tab, and putting the password manually in there.. no dice
<xubuntu090> it lets me put the password in, but it doesn't let me on the network.
<holstein> can you join any network?
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: and why not? thats where it should go
<xubuntu090> yeah i unsecured my network on the router temporarily, and that's what im on now.
<xubuntu090> recon: i don't know why not :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: well you going to have to give us some clues :)
<holstein> xubuntu090: i would double check the creds..
<xubuntu090> ok.  here's iwconfig: wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"MixedNuts"             Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:22:75:15:02:27              Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm              Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off           Power Management:off           Link Quality=55/70  Signal level=-55 dBm             Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0           Tx excessive re
<xubuntu090> what's creds?
<xubuntu090> recon: what kind of clues would be helpful?
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: ok, first, do you know what a pastebin is?
<xubuntu090> no
<holstein> xubuntu090: you can user pastebin
<xubuntu090> sorry, bit of a noob
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> xubuntu090: i would double check the password... *both* places.. join another network... join that network with another machine
<Diego> cool I didn't know about imagebin
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: when you say that you could not edit the password in network connection, do you mean that you could enter it but the network would not connect after you set it?
<xubuntu090> i'm actually on it with another machine right now.. i know that i have the password right, bc i type it on the other machine when i switch back to secured.  xubuntu isn't asking me for the network password when i try to log on to it, just my system pwd...
<xubuntu090> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298233/
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: can you pastebin the output of lshw -C network
<xubuntu090> no, i actually *could* edit the network password in edit connections, but it's like ubuntu didn't care about that, it just didn't want me on *any* secured network
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: and what the make model of the computer thats giving the problem ?
<xubuntu090> sorry for the interpretation, but that's what it seems like ;)
<xubuntu090> it's a asus eeepc 900a
<holstein> xubuntu090: not being able to get on any network would be a good thing to know.. can you join any other secured network?
<xubuntu090> took a while to get wireless working, but it is (i'm on an unsecured network right now)
<holstein> xubuntu090: works out of the box on my 900...
<xubuntu090> holstein: that's a good idea.. unfortunately i don't know any other passwords to any other secured networks around here...
<xubuntu090> holstein: did you do a minimum install?
<holstein> xubuntu090: i usually take one of the test routers i have and set up a network
<holstein> xubuntu090: or go to to a coffee shop
<holstein> xubuntu090: its running lubuntu right now... 12.04
<xubuntu090> ok.. honestly, i installed last week, and im not sure how i did it exactly.. took a lot of fiddling to figure out how to get the applet at all.
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: you sure the password is correct?
<xubuntu090> but i figured out i had to comment out everything in /etc/network/interfaces except the 2 basic lines, let me see what they are
<xubuntu090> recon: yeah i'm dead sure
<xubuntu090> ok yeah commented out everything except
<holstein> xubuntu090: i literally installed and used it... maybe you should try and remember how you install.. maybe consider tring a xubuntu live CD
<xubuntu090> auto lo iface lo inet loopback
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: ok, pastebin the output of nm-tool
<xubuntu090> recon: here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/1298258/
<xubuntu090> note: my network is "MixedNuts" -- currently unsecured... I can secure it, sign off, and sign on on my other computer which *can* get onto the secured network if you say so ..
<xubuntu090> holstein: thats a good idea with the live cd.. maybe it will work from there..
<recon_lap> seems that the ath5k driver had wpa problems, but that was a year ago.
<xubuntu090> hm.. yeah. honestly, i fooled around with it so much trying to get wireless to work at all, i'm not sure all the steps i went through.
<xubuntu090> i think im gonna leave the room, secure the network, and come back from my other computer so i can try getting on the secured network again.
<recon_lap> xubuntu090: think having a try with a live Cd/USB might be worth checking, might be something you changed.
<xubuntu090> thanks so much for your help guys.. brb
<xubuntu090> ok.. yeah i'll try that first.  either way i'll be back to let you guys know if i get it working :)
<Arizona> Hi guys
<Arizona> I'll be installing xubuntu today, but I haven't installed it on a dvd
<Arizona> I was wondering if thats possible, or can i only do it on a cd
<Arizona> sorry, only ever installed operating systems on usb drives
<Arizona> :3
<Arizona> Raytray, do you mind helping me out
<nyRednek> Arizona, the iso image is small enough for a cd
<Arizona> nyRednek, I bought a pack of dvds though
<Arizona> would it still work
<holstein> i have used dvd's to burn the cd sized iso's on
<nyRednek> Arizona, it'll work
<Raytray> THe process is similar to using a usb drive
<Arizona> nyRednek,
<Arizona> What program do you recomend for burning it onto the dvd
<Arizona> i havent done this in a longgg time
<Arizona> When i'm burning the iso, do I just go and click it when im browsing for the file
<Arizona> and click burn
<holstein> Arizona: what operating system are you using?
<Arizona> holstein, At the moment, windows 7
<Arizona> because
<Arizona> i'll be dual booting xubuntu
<Arizona> and win7
<Arizona> \on my laptop
<nyRednek> Arizona, from which OS?
<nyRednek> Arizona, any burning app will do the job
<Arizona> nyRednek, I'll be installning xubuntu
<Arizona> i already have win7
<Arizona> nyRednek, do you know any good burning software
<nyRednek> Arizona, any relatively modern app that handles iso's to cd's will do the job to burn the disc
<Arizona> thats free
<Arizona> though
<nyRednek> Arizona, um, isoburn?
<holstein> Arizona: i would just use what is on there.. there are plenty of options for burning
<nyRednek> Arizona, if you don't already have an app like roxio
<holstein> http://www.freeisoburner.com/ is the first that came up with i googled...
<Arizona> holstein, im not using windows media player
<Arizona> to burn my iso onto the dvd
<Arizona> lol
<nyRednek> Arizona, it's been a while since i've seriously used windows
<holstein> Arizona: i didnt imply that you are using a media play.. i am saying, use what is on your hardware, as nyRednek suggests.. nero, roxio..
<Arizona> dont have any of those
<holstein> Arizona: then try the one i linked, of the one nyRednek suggested...
<Arizona> nyRednek, I only use it for steam
<nyRednek> Arizona, iirc, there is an iso recorder that you can download that is freeware, integrates into windows explorer
<Arizona> good thing steam is coming out for linux :-)
<Arizona> holstein, i am using the one you linked
<Arizona> lol
<holstein> Arizona: lets move the "lol's" to the OT channel.. #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<nyRednek> Arizona, which program you use in windows to create an xubuntu cd is largely irrelevant
<nyRednek> Arizona, but if you have a 1g or larger usb key to use, you can always use unetbootin and the xubuntu iso to make one
<xubuntu607> derp
<nyRednek> holstein, doesn't canonical release a windows tool to make live usb images as well?
<nikolam> Arizona, I red somewhere Stream has some security holes
<nikolam> steam
<holstein> nyRednek: i think so, but it will be listed on the main ubuntu site somewhere
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows is relevant Arizona / nyRednek
<holstein> http://infrarecorder.org/ is the one suggested at the connonical site
<Arizona> sorry
<Arizona> I just disconnected
<Arizona> thank you holstein
<Arizona> infrarecorder?
<holstein> Arizona: its the image iso maker suggested at the ubuntu site i lined above... above the link to the http://infrarecorder.org/ site
<Arizona> awesome
<Arizona> I'll be sure to use that :-)
<Arizona> Thanks a bunch, holstein
<nyRednek> holstein, thanks
<nyRednek> i'll remember that next time someone asks
<holstein> that of the other one i linked.. or the one nyRednek suggested... or just in the shell in win7 as that link suggests
<nyRednek> holstein, i've already got my system up, though...about to redo the boot chip(seems xubuntu and vfat don't get along easily)
<nyRednek> Arizona, canonical reccomends http://infrarecorder.org
<Arizona> nyRednek, I'll be using it :-)
<nyRednek> s/reccomends/recommends/
<nyRednek> all right, one of my laptops has that new atom with the proprietary driver for video
<nyRednek> i enabled the proprietary driver, and now the display doesn't
<xubuntu090> hey guys im back.  got the secured network problem fixed :)
<genii-around> xubuntu090: What turned out to be the issue?
<xubuntu090> i just had to change the password type to wpa/wpa2 in edit connections
<xubuntu090> duh :(
<xubuntu090> i tried booting up from live usb, and that one works without me tinkering around with network connections though
<xubuntu090> plus the menu that drops from the applet is a little different than mine, but oh well
<xubuntu090> i'm happy with the workaround, that's what i get for trying to install onto a 3gb partition after 1gb swap space..
<genii-around> That's pretty tight, yes
<xubuntu090> which leads me to the next question... i don't really need swap space do i?  as long as i don't hibernate?
<genii-around> Depends on how much physical RAM, and what you might for instance all have running at one time. So there's a lot of variables.
<xubuntu090> well i have 1gb ram, and i'm not trying to do any video editing or anything.. i notice the live usb doesn't have any swap space, and it also doesn't offer hibernation in the shutdown dialog.
<WalterN> I have 12gigs... I've ran without SWAP for a while.. (I have a tinsle bit now just so the OS does not complain as much)
<xubuntu090> WalterN: you're an inspiration my friend :)  think im gonna try getting rid of my swap, as long as im tinkering around.
<WalterN> with one or two gigs of memory... I would have some swap :P
<xubuntu090> oh yeah?  maybe reduce it to 500 mb then?  i only have about 500 mb left on / and i still want to install vlc
<WalterN> wait... what kind of system are you using? lol
<xubuntu090> haha eeepc 900a 4gb ssd 1gb ram atom 1.6ghz, xubuntu minimum install + xfce
<JonZEn> ne1 else having a prob with chromium and/or chrome on 12.10
<JonZEn> on open  where favsrae as a large icon   no pic  only link under white rectangle
<JonZEn> favs are  sorry
<Chaser> Hello. I have installed xubuntu 12.04 - during installation I did select encrypt my home folder and gave it a passphrase. Everything works fine. I decided to test if its encrypted or not with a livecd and mounted my home partition and everything is visible in plain text. Has anyone seen the same behaviour ?
<Chaser> 10.04 was running on this laptop I simply chose to do a fresh install instead of upgrade.
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<Arizona> Hi guys
<Arizona> holstein,
<Arizona> If you remember, I burned the iso onto the dvd
<Arizona> right now
<Arizona> and it seems to be fine, but when i turn on my computer with the dvd inside, it wont boot
<Arizona> ;c
<Arizona> I don't know whats wrong
<recon_lap> hi Arizona, can you open the dvd and see whats on it?
<Arizona> yes
<recon_lap> Arizona: can you name a couple of the files
<Arizona> .disk
<Arizona> boot
<recon_lap> Arizona: ok, thats fine
<Arizona> so
<recon_lap> Arizona: the computer is set to boot from the dvd?
<Arizona> what do i do ?
<Arizona> no
<Arizona> it hasn't
<recon_lap> Arizona: I mean you set the DVD drive to be the first boot device in the BIOS
<Arizona> how would i do this
<Arizona> im running windows 7
<recon_lap> Arizona: does windows start when you try boot?
<recon_lap> Arizona: boot with the DVD in that is
<Arizona> yes
<Arizona> i put the dvd while im turning on my computer lol
<recon_lap> Arizona: ok, have you backed up your important data?
<Arizona> no, i haven't
<recon_lap> Arizona: I know it's a pain, but you should do that now
<Arizona> ho would i do that
<Arizona> do you mean
<Arizona> burn my whole operating system
<Arizona> onto another dvd
<recon_lap> Arizona: well, depends. the whole OS wont fit on a DVD. You probably should burn you home folder onto a dvd at the least
<Arizona> my "home folder"
<Arizona> ?
<Arizona> what do you mean
<Raytray> /home/Arizona
<recon_lap> Arizona: you know, "my documents" and all that stuff. the things would would really miss of you did not have them any more
<Arizona> recon_lap, I don't really care about any of that
<recon_lap> Raytray: he's on windows
<Raytray> oh sorry haha
<Arizona> recon_lap, if i change my bios though
<Arizona> would it be easy to go change it back
<Arizona> ?
<Arizona> I can do that i think
<recon_lap> Arizona: ok, if you wont miss any of it that great :) another question, do you want to keep windows and duel boot , or just pure xubuntu
<Arizona> dual boot
<recon_lap> Arizona: so, you have to reboot the computer to get into the bios , when the computer is starting press "del" or f2 and you should go to the bios menu
<Arizona> yeah
<recon_lap> Arizona: then find the boot order and make sure DVD is first
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> if i did this
<Arizona> lets say i want to stop it from booting afterwards
<Arizona> if i dont like xubuntu
<Arizona> would i do the same thing
<Arizona> ?
<Arizona> also: how would i know which one is dvd
<Arizona> I know i can go on boot
<Arizona> through the bios
<Arizona> and switch it up
<Chaser> is there a way in xubuntu to add a network share into the places menu.
<recon_lap> Arizona: well, if there is no DVD is should move on to the HDD, you can go back in and change it back as well. but if you're hopeless with tech you could muck the BOIS up and need someone who knows what he's doing to put it all back right
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> I think i'll be fine :-)
<Arizona> alright
<Arizona> thanks
<kal_> hey!
<recon_lap> Arizona: do you have a second computer that you can chan on while you doing this?
<Arizona> yes.
<Arizona> one second, let me boot it up
<recon_lap> Chaser: I thinks so, but exactly do you mean by a share
<Arizona> recon_lap, lets say I wanted to delete the parition of xubuntu
<Arizona> would it be easy?
<Chaser> recon_lap, was about to type - got the answer looks like gigolo is the application to connect to network shares.
<recon_lap> Arizona: should be easy, but I've never needed to :)
<Chaser> recon_lap, was looking for ubuntu-gnome's places menu.
<Arizona> recon_lap, alright lol
<recon_lap> Arizona: question is do you have space to install ubuntu
<Arizona> recon_lap, yes
<Arizona> 500gb hdd
<Arizona> i'll be fine
<Arizona> also: im on my other computer now\
<Arizona> so im about to go into setup
<recon_lap> Arizona: but is all that 500gb being used by windows?
<Arizona> yes, recon_lap
<Arizona> but doesnt it auto parition\
<Arizona> when you want it too
<Arizona> ok recon_lap, im in boot
<recon_lap> Arizona: not for duel boot systems
<Arizona> priority order is
<Arizona> recon_lap, well  when i installed
<Arizona> linux mint 12 onto my old windows xp computer
<Arizona> it worked fiine
<Arizona> so this is my boot priority order:
<Arizona> 1: hdd
<Arizona> 2: atapi cd rom
<Arizona> do i change cd rom to top priority
<recon_lap> Arizona: yep
<Arizona> ok did it
<Arizona> booting up
<Arizona> :3
<Arizona> everything seems to be runnning smoothly, recon_lap
<Arizona> I'm onto the loading screen
<recon_lap> Arizona: well, I have not done a auto install ever I think :)
<Arizona> really
<Arizona> whys that?
<recon_lap> Arizona: always want to set my partitions up myself, I find it better to have your home folder on it's own partition,
<Arizona> oh
<Arizona> alright
<Arizona> It was on the loading screen, and now its black
<Arizona> hm
<Arizona> Nevermind, its back onto the loading screen
<recon_lap> Arizona: just go to a live session first to see how everything goes before trying to install
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> obviously lol
<Arizona> I want to try it first
<recon_lap> Arizona: you deal with computers as long as i have the word obviously leaves your vocabulary.
<Arizona> recon_lap, alright, sorry
<Arizona_> Hi recon_lap
<Arizona_> I'm on xubuntu
<recon_lap> nice :)
<Arizona`> alright
<recon_lap> well, somewhere you going to have to resize that windows partition, can be a dangerous operation
<Arizona`> recon_lap, what do you mean
<recon_lap> if windows is using all the 500gb drive, you going to have to make room if you want to install xubuntu
<Arizona> recon_lap, alright
<recon_lap> and resizing drives can go wrong, but I have not done that much so maybe it's gotten better :)
<Arizona> trying weechat
<Arizona> for the first time in forever
<Arizona> looking nice :-)
<Arizona`> recon_lap, I think I'm going to install it
<recon_lap> Arizona, well hope it goes well and you do not accidentally wipe your windows partition
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> thanks lol
<sdollins> I'm always afraid resize2fs is going to go nuts on me.
<sdollins> I've used it probably a few hundred times and thankfully there hasn't been any power outages.
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> should i put around 60 gigs into the xubuntu parition
<Arizona> ?
<recon_lap> Arizona: if you think that enough, it is well able to fit in that .
<Arizona> alright
<Arizona> doing it now
<marcuspbaird> hello xbuntu
<recon_lap> !hi | marcuspbaird
<ubottu> marcuspbaird: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<marcuspbaird> its ok  thanks no a bit about the distro
<marcuspbaird> do u guys have any voice chat  rooms  mumble etc teamspeak
<recon_lap> marcuspbaird: not that i know of
<marcuspbaird> ok cool
<Arizona> Hi recon_lap
<Arizona> :)
<Arizona> xubuntu installed succesfully
<Arizona> I was just wondering, when dual booting there is a prompt to change operating systems
<Arizona> but
<Arizona> it says after 10 seconds it would automatically go to the first one highlighted
<Arizona> the first one highlighted happens to be xubuntu, and i was wondering if i could make win7 on the top of the list
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<recon_lap> Arizona: think it's in grub.conf , you need to change it in there and run grup-update
<recon_lap> Arizona: let me check that
<Arizona> alright
<n2diy_> how do you reconfigure X in 12.10?
#xubuntu 2012-10-23
<recon_lap> Arizona: feck, there are a lot of different ways to do this http://askubuntu.com/questions/52963/how-do-i-set-windows-to-boot-as-the-default-in-the-boot-loader/162772#162772
<Arizona> recon_lap, what is the easiest way for a beginner ?
<Arizona> I wouldn't really know :P
<marcuspbaird> are the add drivers for nivida already installed
<recon_lap> Arizona: I like the look of post 18.
<recon_lap> marcuspbaird: add drivers?
<Arizona> alright
<Arizona> thank you
<Arizona> :)
<Arizona> I think I did it recon_lap
<Arizona> I'm about to check
<recon_lap> :)
<Copernicus2K> how can i check what gpu driver i am using? if i am using nouveau or nvidia?
<Copernicus2K> ?
<Copernicus2K> \
<well_laid_lawn> Copernicus2K: you can check the X log or
<well_laid_lawn> lsmod
<recon_lap> Copernicus2K: not sure of this , but try lshw -C display
<recon_lap>  
<Copernicus2K> Random832, driver nvidia gg
<Copernicus2K> recon_lap,
<Copernicus2K> ty
<Arizona> uhm
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> I tried
<Arizona> the one using terminal
<Arizona> and it didnt work
<Arizona> I did gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Arizona> but nothing happend
<Arizona> no entry showed called GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<recon_lap> Arizona: give me a second
<Arizona> alright
<recon_lap> Arizona:sry, they keep changing grub recently, think you'll need to find someone who's more upto date  than me
<Arizona> i dont really know anyone here
<Arizona> :-(
<nyRednek> grub does change too fast
<recon_lap> Arizona: well, I'm afraid i'll break it :)
<Arizona> does anyone here know about grub?
<Arizona> :S
<recon_lap> Arizona: have a look at /etc/default/grub
<Arizona> recon_lap, hm?
<Arizona> I dont know what you mean
<Arizona> Like, study about it? lol
<recon_lap> Arizona: never mind, getting a bit confused myself :)
<recon_lap> Arizona: what version you installed
<Arizona> recon_lap, of
<Arizona> xubuntu?
<Arizona> the latest
<Arizona> i assume
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<recon_lap> yep xubuntu , the latest is  12.10 , released about 5 days ago
<Arizona> im p sure
<Arizona> i got 12.10
<Diego> Hello, I have this problem when trying to access partitions
<Diego> Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/diego' failed: Operation not supported.
<Arizona> yes
<Arizona> I got 12.10 recon_lap
<Arizona> :P
<recon_lap> Arizona: I'm still on 12.04, so you really need someone more uptodate
<Diego> and in Windows partitions doesn't show anymore
<recon_lap> Arizona: you could just add the line and give it a try, probably work, but might not
<Arizona> I did add the line
<Arizona> :(
<Arizona> It didnt work
<recon_lap> Arizona: you could ask on the ubuntu channel , there are a lot more people there and grub will be the same
<Arizona> recon_lap, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Configuring_GRUB_2
<Arizona> they gave me this
<Arizona> but its confusing to me
<Arizona> :s
<Diego> Anyone knows about this mount error? Adding read ACL for uid 1000 to `/media/diego' failed: Operation not supported.
<recon_lap> Arizona: you did do sudo grub-update after you added the line to the grub file?
<Arizona> recon_lap,
<Arizona> yes
<Arizona> I did
<Arizona> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Arizona> then
<Arizona> GRUB_DEFAULT="win7 paste here"
<Arizona> then did
<Arizona> sudo update-grub
<recon_lap> Arizona: I hope you changed "win7 paste here" to the actual name of your windows install
<Arizona> i did lol
<Arizona> :P
<recon_lap> pate the exact line you added
<Arizona> GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows 7 (loader) (on /dev/sda2)"
<recon_lap> Arizona: sry, but I down to filing a bug report now :)
<Raytray> Skiming above, an easy wayt o change the grub default wuld be to install grub-customizer
<Raytray> You can change backgrounds and such with it Arizona
<Raytray> Diego, does this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/202560/cant-mount-any-partition-due-to-usb-adding-read-acl-for-uid-1000-to-media-e
<Arizona> Raytray, I'll look into it :-)
<Arizona> b
<puto> hm, does anyone know where the XFCE settings are stored?
<puto> like, panel layouts and the like
<puto> I have a rather different layout in my main pc and I'd like to copy it over to my laptop without having to redo it all from scratch
<Raytray> puto, try looking into ~/.config/xfce4/panel
<puto> okay, thanks
<Raytray> or just the .config/xfce4
<Raytray> panel may just contain the separate plugin configurations, not entirely sure.
<ceria> hello is anybody here?
<ceria> i'm having a bug issue on xfdesktop
<ceria> with xubuntu 12.10
<ceria> hi
<Raytray> ceria, hi.
<well_laid_lawn> ceria: what's the issue ?
<ceria> oh hellop
<ceria> sorry
<ceria> was away for a second
<ceria> when xfdesktop is placed in the mode where it lists minimized programs
<ceria> and i move a panel ,
<ceria> it forces xfdesktop to redraw or something, and sometimes it crashes completely
<ceria> it says it gives a segfault
<ceria> in libx11
<ceria> error 45
<ceria> error 4 sorry
<ceria>  segfault at 968 ip 00007fc90af09f8a sp 00007fff876b08e0 error 4 in libX11.so.6.3.0
<Raytray> I would look into updating drivers/etc if not done so already.
<ceria> what do you mean...
<ceria> my video card driver is the current-updates
<ceria> its a fresh install
<ceria> of the new 12.10
<ceria> i reinstalled it on a clean partition and still got the same results
<ceria> its weird though... it only happens when the desktop is showing minimized programs, it won't do it when its just showing desktop folder files
<aziz> can someone point me to a guide where I can enable the GUI buttons for hibernation? pm-hibernate works for me...
<baizon> aziz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation
<aziz> babaei: thanks
<aziz> i mean, baizon: thanks :D
<baizon> np
<kal_> hi
<Noskcaj> kal_: HEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<kal_> just wanted some help from the community here
<Unit193> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Noskcaj> then !patience
<Noskcaj> ubottu: why u no work?
<ubottu> Noskcaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noskcaj> ubottu amkes me laugh
<ubottu> Noskcaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Noskcaj> *makes
<Noskcaj> LOL
<Noskcaj> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Unit193> Works fine.
<kal_> Im searching for a subject for my thesis, I've been using linux 4-5 years, but Im reading stuff, and start to know more things for the past month. I would love to try gui programming or something like that, so If u can give me any ideas for a thesis, I would be thankfull
<kal_> or at least point out a good book or something, so I know which direction to follow
<Noskcaj> kal_:you could try joining a dev team if you want to make things
<TheSheep> !development | kal_
<ubottu> kal_: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<xrs1> The fix doesn't fix it.     https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-lowlatency/+bug/1068660
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1068660 in linux-lowlatency (Ubuntu) "Unable to mount USB Mass Storage Devices" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu249> Hi all
<xubuntu249> am newbie for linux and to day i try install Xubuntu on labtop
<xubuntu249> i got problem with WiFi (chip Ateros AR9X)
<xubuntu249> some body know this issue
<MrHotsauce> what kind of issue?
<xubuntu249> Wifi not stable ...cannot access internet
<xubuntu249> but for Ubuntu 11.04 working fine
<MrHotsauce> maybe try this?
<MrHotsauce> http://askubuntu.com/questions/202717/internet-issues-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-12-10
<xubuntu249> thank mr i going try..
<Diego> hello, I have problems with partitions
<Diego> and I think I installed xubuntu in a bad way
<Diego> So, I want to uninstall it and see if I can do it better
<Diego> how do I uninstall it?
<Diego> I have a windows7 partition
<Diego> any help?
<recon_lap> Diego: deleting the partition xubuntu is on tends to work
<Diego> ok, thanks
<Diego> let's see
<Diego> bye
<xubuntu498> hi
<xubuntu498> I need a rootfs template
<xubuntu498> how can get it?
<xubuntu498> I want to use is for an ARM architecture
<xubuntu498> ARM11 (s3c6410 from sumsung)
<holstein> all i can offer is http://www.ubuntu.com/download/arm xubuntu498
<Pici> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<xuser1> hi
<recon_lap> !hi | xuser1
<ubottu> xuser1: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xuser1> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.10/release/      why xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso is 693MB and xubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is 727MB ?
<xuser1> im back
<recon_lap> I have no idea
<xuser1> is any diference between xubuntu iso image and torrent?
<recon_lap> maybe torrent has check bits and stuff that makes it larger, and the torrent files size includes these
<recon_lap> xuser1: short answer is no, I assume that the sizes listed are actual bits downloaded and the .iso files are exactly the same
<holstein> xuser1: there shoudnt be... maybe they are labeled wrong, or just not correct.. i typically just get the iso's from the main site
<xuser1> ok
<xuser1> i will download the iso image from site
<recon_lap> xuser1: and the md5sums are there so you can make sure you're getting the correct iso file with no modifications
<holstein> recon_lap: i should have !md5'd.. but i thought i had.. that was another channel... oh well
<apm1> please check this wheezy sources.list and verify  http://paste.debian.net/hidden/105cf336/
<apm1> oops wrong channel :p
<xubuntu065> I lost the bottom application bar. How can I get it back?
<holstein> xubuntu065: the dock-ish panel?.. its just a panel you can add back... you can look at the live CD for inspiration, or make a new user and look there
<apm1> will doing a "chmod /path/to/script" make my script executable ?
<uzver> apm1, chmod +x script.sh
<apm1> uzver, thanks man :)
<uzver> apm1, UW
<WalterN> chmod is so extremely useful
<uzver> where i  can get wallpapers with xfce mice?:)
<uzver> *minimalistic
<holstein> i see quite a few in a google image search of "xubuntu wallpaper".. does that work for you uzver ?
<uzver> holstein, there a few would be nice, thx:)
<uzver> does anybody know nice site with inkscape tutorials?
<holstein> uzver: i like the tutorials in the menu..
<holstein> under the "help" menu.. "tutorials".. in the inkscape program itself uzver
<uzver> holstein, omg)
<WalterN> uzver: #inkscape also, the help menu in inkscape is actually really useful
<uzver> holstein, WalterN , thx)
<WalterN> I really enjoy making things in inkscape :3
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!.. thanks the inkscape team! i wish all software could have that kind of workflow in the "help" section
<WalterN> really looking forward to the inkscape 0.49 release
<apm1> uzver, now suppose i edit my previously written and made executable script , do i have to again run " chmod +x script.sh" ?
<apm1> ^to apply the changes , or will only editing take care of it ?
<uzver> apm1, after editing - no
<apm1> uzver, are these steps correct ?
<apm1> 1) write commands to be executed in script.sh
<apm1> 2) chmod +x script.sh
<apm1> 3)edit script.sh in a text editor and add more commands
<apm1> 4) run chmod +x script.sh again
<apm1> i did these steps , did i screw up ?
<uzver> double chmod +x not needed
<uzver> but never mind
<apm1> but double won't cause problems ?
<uzver> no)
<apm1> ok thanks :)
<WalterN> uzver: what fun thing are you going to make with inkscape?
<uzver> WalterN, i'm newbie, some custom icons, at now minimal wallpaper with xfce mouse
<WalterN> is there an SVG of the xfce mouse available?
<apm1> brb , gotta reboot
<WalterN> there is a gal I've recently started playing dungeons and dragons with that is really good at quick sketches... I vectored one of her sketches.. its kinda awesome
<uzver> WalterN, http://goo.gl/z6Xxc i use this
<GridCube> !ot | WalterN
<ubottu> WalterN: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> uzver ^ this also applies to you :)
<uzver> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<uzver> GridCube, ok, thx
<GridCube> :)
<joeeeee> hey may i have help please
<holstein> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<joeeeee> i got the new version of xubuntu but now sound in speakers it's work fine with headphone
<holstein> joeeeee: i would install pavucontrol and check there.. i would run "alsamixer" in the terminal and trust no labels.. and tweak everything there
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<joeeeee> sound works fine with headphone port
<joeeeee> the issue is speakers port
<Wizard> Have you checked what holstein gave you? :)
<holstein> joeeeee: i have found that on a few machine, i found a fader in "alsamixer" that controlled the speakers independent of the headphones.. i have also seen these separated on pavucontrol
<holstein> joeeeee: if you feel it is a hardware support issue, you might consider trying a different kernel or alsa version.. personally, i would just run the 12.04 LTS version
<joeeeee> it was work fine on 10.4
<joeeeee> 12.4*
<holstein> joeeeee: correct.. so we can assume a kernel upgrade or alsa upgrade is breaking functionality, or there is something in the settings somewhere that you havent found yet
<holstein> i typically open the terminal and type "alsamixer" and tweak everything there... i also would have no issues runing 12.04 instead of 12.10
<joeeeee> i cheek d alsamixer
<holstein> joeeeee: and pavucontrol?
<joeeeee> yes
<recon_lap> I had interesting behavior with sound on a laptop, if i boot with headphone in the speakers would not work, but if i booted without earphones they worked, but would not shut off when I plugged in earphones
<holstein> joeeeee: ok.. sounds like you have a hardware support issue with alsa or the kernel... i would look for a bug report and consider a workaround temporarily or go back to 12.04
<joeeeee> ok thnx
<holstein> i would run "aplay -l" in the terminal and use that output to search for a bug
<nantou> I can safely extract 50 part.rar files with archive manager and it will safely bind the parts together, am i wrong?
<recon_lap> nantou: dont know about that, this somthing you downloading?
<nantou> yes, for what I recall from other experiences, I think it did the thing, but I dont remember what did I download that last time...
<nantou> plus, given that my HDD is full, im doing it in an external HDD USB2, is that going to lengthen the process?
<recon_lap> nantou: well usb is a narrower pipe than your HDD has to use
<nantou> guess Ill have to upgrade to usb3
<nantou> o, btw, to get USB 3 I have to change... what? port unit or something?
<recon_lap> nantou: motherboard I would assume
<recon_lap> nantou: maybe there are usb3 cards
<nantou> I have 4 HDD inside 4 boxes, besides the MOBO Id have to get new boxes, but no New SATA HDD...
<nantou> correct?
<nantou> I mean, boxes that support USB3, the SATA drive has nothing to do with it
<nantou> can I damage a file by extracting it?
<xrs1> i have an evo n610c. when i unplug it from power source the LCD dims 20% (all ubuntu 12.04.1 & 12.10). I have adjusted the power management settings in every way I can see to set it in the settings manager. Nothing about power management in the BIOS. is there anything I can do to get it to stop dimming when I unplug it from the wall?
<jjamez> I need help with the menu. there is a folder that I cannot remove.
#xubuntu 2012-10-24
<n2diy_> I upgraded my test box from 12.04 to 12.10, and now X doesn't display correctly, and the mouse isn't working. I can use command line in a console.
<n2diy_> how do you reconfigure X in 12.10?
<n2diy_> ok, re-installing 12.04
<wonderworld> n2diy_: you could try -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<n2diy_> wonderworld, I did, that doesn't seem to be an option anymore, looks like that stopped working back with Hardy Heron?
<wonderworld> hmm. maybe
<wonderworld> you could try to find out the new window manager then and dpkg-reconfigure it's package
<n2diy_> wonderworld, lightdm? I looked in its logs, and it showed a failed setup using something-reconfigure.py, and it failed because the file wasn't found.
<wonderworld> n2diy_: maybe this can help -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<wonderworld> section: What to do if things go wrong
<wonderworld> i haven't have GUI problems for years, so i can't really help
<n2diy_> wonderworld, done deal now, repartitioning now. I'll look at that for future refrence. I'll wait a couple weeks and download the iso, and try later. It's a test box, so nothing lost, except some time a some new grey hairs.
<wonderworld> i reinstalled as well, because i ran into sound problems after upgrading
<wonderworld> didn't want to debug it
<wonderworld> fresh install runs phantastic
<wonderworld> even a bug i hated got fixed, so i am really happy with 12.10
<n2diy_> wonderworld, the upgrade went fine, no errors at all, just wouldn't reboot into X. Yea, I'll wait awhile, get the iso, and install locally.
<awutz> what is the name of the icon theme that's used in xubuntu 12.10?
<wonderworld> elementary XFCE. https://github.com/shimmerproject/elementary-xfce
<awutz> wonderworld: and window theme is greybird  - correct?
<wonderworld> unsure, i changed mine from the default
<awutz> wonderworld: nice. xfce on arch now looks better.
<joeeeee> may i ask?
<joeeeee> hey may i ask
<joeeeee> ?
<PoorCollegeGuy> hello, has anyone here had any experience with downloading and installing the android sdk on xubuntu?
<joeeeee> hey may i  ask ?
<joeeeee>  when i plug headphone jack speakers don't mute
<xubuntu256> halp
<xubuntu256> xubuntu is haxing my system
<Arizona> loling irl
<xubuntu890> IM DOUBLY HAXED
<bazhang> xubuntu890, paste the error.
<xubuntu256> XUBUNTU: WHAT R U DOIN
<xubuntu890> XUBUNTU: STAHP!
<bazhang> !paste | xubuntu890
<ubottu> xubuntu890: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<PoorCollegeGuy> why +q xubuntu?
<xrs1> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/212154
<Arizona> PoorCollegeGuy: most likely
<Arizona> because he's trolling
<xrs1> any one have any clue whats going on or should I just go back to 12.04.1?
<Arizona> :P
<PoorCollegeGuy> Arizona, i figured as much, curiosity killed the cat lol
<PoorCollegeGuy> xrs1: i've never had a problem connecting mass usb storage before so I can't help answer that :(
<Arizona> lol
<xrs1> yeah when the problem first arose, one of the devs thought it was just user error
<n2diy_> 12.04 re-installed, now 323 updates to install.
<xrs1> thats the nice thing about updates. you can have a failed install repaired
<PoorCollegeGuy> xrs1, lots of things could be wrong. I somehow managed to install Lubuntu wrong and I had no volume controls at all (even added it and indicators to panel...nothing)
<PoorCollegeGuy> not relevant to your situation per say, but a testament to how screwy linux installations can be sometimes
<xrs1> okay i fixed it!
<xrs1> i deleted the /media/%user% folder and did it again and now its working
<unheeding> mwahahaha
<xubuntu354> hello
<xubuntu354> i am installing xubuntu because ubuntu is not great anymore
<strtok> lol
<bricot> Hi, I just updated to 12.10. The upper panel doesn't auto hide any more (yes, it is ticked). Anyone experienced this?
<xubuntu676> ru
<unheeding> R U?
<unheeding> how's the install going
<xubuntu676> hello, world
<xubuntu676> help set up the microphone
<xubuntu676> I removed pulseaudio
<xubuntu676> my distro xubuntu 12.04
<well_laid_lawn> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sawrub> helllo all....I'm new to the world of ubuntu...but have been using fedora for quite a some time..Here I'm facing problem with the xubuntu 12.10, that I installed today itself
<sawrub> post installation I restarted the machime and I'm not able to see any display...the screen remains blank
<sawrub> any help get my display back will be great
<well_laid_lawn> sawrub: you might need to do something with kernel mode setting - kms
<well_laid_lawn> what's the graphics card?
<sawrub> well_laid_lawn: how do I check it
<well_laid_lawn> experienced linux user here - I check that sort of infoon any new comp I have before installing.... maybe boot into the live cd and check
<well_laid_lawn> s/ifoon/info on/
<sawrub> amd radeon
<baizon> sawrub: add nomodeset to your boot option or install the proprietary drivers will fix the problem
<baizon> proprietary driver = fglrx
<sawrub> oki...googling
<baizon> nice :)
<sawrub> will I have to install ATI binary X.Org drivers
<baizon> sawrub: thats one sollution
<baizon> worked for me
<baizon> nomodeset its a little bit more complicated
<sawrub> 0kk ...i searched for ATI in Ubuntu software centre...and there are couple of them to be installed
<baizon> just install the fglrx package, the other ones will install automatically
<sawrub> btw...is ati for amd radeon
<baizon> because they are dependencies
<baizon> sawrub: yes
<sawrub> oki
<sawrub> thanks
<baizon> amd have buyd ati :)
<sawrub> fine the download is ON. let me see. its 119 MB
<baizon> yep
<sawrub> thanks for the help and knowledge
<baizon> np
<Wizard> Good morning.
<bin_bash> h
<PoorCollegeGuy> hello
<bin_bash> Is this channel less n00btasting that the regular #ubuntu channel
<PoorCollegeGuy> i noticed that lol
<bin_bash> >tastic
<bin_bash> not tasting
<PoorCollegeGuy> i think it's because fewer noobs stray from the comfortable confines of ubuntu
<bin_bash> how is unity comfortable
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu is dead easy
<PoorCollegeGuy> my first, third, 5th, 6th, 8th, and 10th distros were vanilla ubuntu
<PoorCollegeGuy> with linux mint, arch, lubuntu, fedora, and xubuntu making up the rest
<PoorCollegeGuy> xubuntu is dead easy
<PoorCollegeGuy> i've had almost no problems working my way around xubuntu so far
<bin_bash> I liked XFCE for a while
<bin_bash> I was fondly reminded of gnome2
<PoorCollegeGuy> it's really nice
<PoorCollegeGuy> and my computer runs beautifully on it
<PoorCollegeGuy> it lagged like hell on linux mint :(
<bin_bash> I have Xubuntu installed on my mom's pent4 dell desktop
<bin_bash> it's slow but meh
<Wizard> Hmm, my 1,5GHz G4 still runs well.
<bin_bash> the dying HDD is bottlenecking it
<PoorCollegeGuy> it's not dying
<PoorCollegeGuy> it's something i think i'm doing
<PoorCollegeGuy> or cinnamon just doesn't play well with my APU
<bin_bash> I'm... not talking about you
<PoorCollegeGuy> i thought you were
<PoorCollegeGuy> since i'm the one with the issue and Wizard isn't lol
<bin_bash> no lol i'm talking about my mom's desktop
<bin_bash> <bin_bash> I have Xubuntu installed on my mom's pent4 dell desktop
<bin_bash> <bin_bash> it's slow but meh
<bin_bash> <bin_bash> the dying HDD is bottlenecking it
<Wizard> :)
<PoorCollegeGuy> well it had scrolled down passed that when i saw it
<PoorCollegeGuy> so cool your jets, there's no fire
<sawrub> hey, another problem that i'm facing on the fresh installation of ubuntu
<sawrub> system freeze on wifi
<sawrub> are there any other users facing issues with 'Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)'
<well_laid_lawn> sawrub: anything in dmesg about it hanging?
<well_laid_lawn> dmesg | tail
<well_laid_lawn> should mention it
<sawrub> well_laid_lawn : had to hard boot my machine will the logs be still there..
<well_laid_lawn> maybe
<well_laid_lawn> that's the best I can offer from here
<uzver> maybe some output in /var/log/syslog
<Wizard> sawrub: Yup, check logs :)
<sawrub> yes..looking into them
<sawrub> /var/log/syslog is having some info
<Wizard> Yay, small step for man..
<sawrub> was trying to study...them but could not get much..'who -b' gives me the boot time as 2012-10-24 13:19 so here i paste the logs before the present session when i had to hard boot the machine
<sawrub> http://pastebin.com/2f7C9XEP
<bin_bash> PoorCollegeGuy, https://images.4chan.org/g/src/1351057788783.png
<joeeeee> what is the default font name of xubuntu 12.4?
<TheSheep> Droid Sans
<knome> tbe, it's 12.04
<Wizard> This is a really nice font :)
<bin_bash> ew sans
<Wizard> You use serif fonts? :D
<bin_bash> I use Terminus in the console/terminal and Inconsolata in the GUI
<Wizard> C64 nostalgy?
<bin_bash> wut
<Wizard> Monospace font everywhere?
<bin_bash> yup
<apm1> fonts , don't you guys have anything better to talk about :p
<apm1> like the bugs in 12.10
<bin_bash> I'm not using Ewbuntu
<joeeeee> when i plug headphone jack speakers don't mute
<apm1> who decided to use linux 3.5 which is unstable as hell for the 12.10 release ? :p
<bin_bash> 3.5 is unstable?
<apm1> yes imho it is :)
<TheSheep> apm1: maybe you should take it to xubuntu-trolling?
<TheSheep> bin_bash: no it isn't, kenrel did away with the 'even-stable odd-unstable' rule long ago
<TheSheep> kernel
<bin_bash> TheSheep, I'm using 3.4.6 anyway
<apm1> TheSheep, well i am not trolling , i was just pissed at  3.5 's unstability compared to 3.2 :)
<TheSheep> apm1: you are
<TheSheep> apm1: stop it
<apm1> TheSheep, ok won't bother anyone now :(
<joeeeee> when i plug headphone jack speakers don't mute how i fix this ?
<bin_bash> check your alsa/pulse/jack settngs?
<apm1> you may yell at me guys but i have to report an issue with xubuntu 12.04
<bin_bash> PoorCollegeGuy, are you awake
<apm1> on my macbookpro the line in port has a little red glowing all the time
<apm1> the solution was to mute the port in alsamixer
<apm1> this only happens on *buntus and not debian , thus making it a *buntu specific bug :(
<bin_bash> Mine has the red light all the time too
<bin_bash> it doesnt do anyting
<apm1> bin_bash, type alsamixer in a tty
<bin_bash> ...I know how to use alsa lol
<apm1> bin_bash, then why don't you turn it off ?
<bin_bash> because idc?
<bin_bash> it doesn't effect me
<bin_bash> And whether the headphone is muted or not the light stays on
<bin_bash> only problem I ever have
<bin_bash> is skype
<bin_bash> fucking. skype.
<Unit193> !language | bin_bash
<ubottu> bin_bash: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<apm1> bin_bash, well the light turns off on my mac when i mute the headphone port using cli alsa , the gui mixer can't do it
<bin_bash> ...seriously? language warning?
<bin_bash> What GUI mixer?
<bin_bash> Also, it goes off when I mute S/PDIF
<bin_bash> but i like it on
<apm1> bin_bash, but it is a bug ?
<bin_bash> no?
<TheSheep> bin_bash: the red light is a IEC958 output, you can disable it with xfce4 mixed, here is a switch for it
<bin_bash> I don't use XFCE
<TheSheep> bin_bash: then we can't help you
<bin_bash> ...I don't need help
<bin_bash> I was just telling apm1 that the light on mine is on too, and that I like it.
<TheSheep> bin_bash: I see, well, that light is audio output for a fiberoptics cable
<apm1> TheSheep, i know i can disable it but shouldn't it be off in the first place ?
<TheSheep> apm1: why?
<bin_bash> ^
<apm1> because well on os x it isn't on by default ?
<TheSheep> apm1: xubuntu is not os x
<bin_bash> Wow.
<apm1> i know , but how come debian operates the hardware like os x , but not xubuntu ?
<TheSheep> apm1: debian just has different defaults, they probably decided that IEC958 is not open enough
<joeeeee> what is Internet download manger alternative on ubuntu ?
<bin_bash> what is internet download manager?
<TheSheep> joeeeee: all the browsers have a download manager build in these days
<apm1> TheSheep, that i can relate to , good explanation :)
<bin_bash> joeeeee, have you tried wget? or curl?
<joeeeee> yes
<joeeeee> i want manger with gui
<TheSheep> joeeeee: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-download-managers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<TheSheep> joeeeee: first hit in google
<apm1> anyone using mutt with gmail ?
<TheSheep> apm1: yeah, you just need to enable it in gmail settings
<apm1> TheSheep, does mutt support remembring passwords ?
<TheSheep> apm1: you can put the passwords in the configuration file
<apm1> TheSheep, ok thanks :)
<uzver> apm1, i use mutt with gmail to send sms from bash)
<bin_bash> You knwo what I don't get
<bin_bash> Why are so many peple like "hurrr you have to compile eveyrhting with arch"
<knome> bin_bash, they don't want to take the time to do that.
<well_laid_lawn> arch is a binary distro there's no compiling needed
<bin_bash> I know
<bin_bash> That's the thing
<knome> in that case, they don't know arch. as i don't seem to know.
<knome> anyway, this discussion clearly belongs to #xubuntu-offtopic
<knome> feel free to continue there
<bin_bash> knome, can I see what your desktop looks like
<Wizard> Arch is offtopic here.
<Wizard> Besides, Arch is obsolete, since distros which just work exist.
<bin_bash> Arch works
<bin_bash> >obsolete
<bin_bash> >uses bleeding edge software
<bin_bash> wat
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue this discussion. otherwise, stop it.
<Wizard> bin_bash: I'm waiting :P
<thmcmahon> hey guys - when i try to edit the menu nothing happens (with alacarte) any suggestions as to why?
<Wizard> Try harder :P But seriously, run alacarte from terminal and see if it spits errors.
<uzver> thmcmahon, alacarte edit applications.menu, but xfce4 use xfce-applications.menu)
<Wizard> Ah..
<thmcmahon> no errors when i run from the terminal
<uzver> :)
<thmcmahon> uzver: where do they live
<uzver> $HOME/.config/menus
<thmcmahon> uzver: yeah it's weird. the buttons just do nothing. things don't move. it's broken basically
<uzver> bash> cp ./applcatinos.menu ./xfce-applications.menu
<uzver> end edit /usr/share/alacarte/Alacarte/MenuEditor.py
<uzver> after that manipulations it's working for me now
<Wizard> Wouldn't be simpler to link xfce-applications.menu to aplications.menu?
<uzver> u can try
<thmcmahon> haha ok
<thmcmahon> glad to see editing menus is still a problem
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> I think he is right in his sarcasm.
<teliti> Hello. Could you please tell me if is it possible to "autoremove" all (now) unneeded dependencies after removing a "leaf package" on console e.g. using apt-get?
<TheSheep> teliti: sure, 'sudo apt-get autoremove'
<teliti> The Sheep: aahh ... thank you :-)
<ericmar> Hello?
<ericmar> This thing on
<TheSheep> !hi ericmar
<TheSheep> !hi | ericmar
<ubottu> ericmar: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ericmar> Hi
<ericmar> Xubuntu is similar to ubuntu. I really don't like the ubuntu interface, x has more of a XP style correct?
<TheSheep> ericmar: lubuntu looks more like windows xp, xubuntu can be made to look like that, but why would you
<ericmar> I happened to like XP
<ericmar> Easy
<ericmar> Intuitive
<TheSheep> ericmar: anyways, it can be made looking like that, so you can try it
<ericmar> Ok, I will give it a shot
<Tom42> hello, does anyone here use xubuntu (or similar linux distribution) on hp pavilion 4100sc (or any other laptop with amd e-450/radeon 6320 APU)? I wonder if HW accelartion works smoothly now and also if the battery life is comperable with W7
<Wizard> Tom42: I don't have such hardware.
<Wizard> And wrote it only because I didn't wanted you to feel ignored :(
<Tom42> Wizard: That's very nice from you :) Well I guess I have to give it a try again...
<Wizard> You can allways try it yourself.
<recon_lap> Tom42: there is always google :)
<TheSheep> and forums
<Wizard> Google doesn't help much in such cases.
<Wizard> Forums may.
<TheSheep> the linlap wiki is also helpful
<vacuous> hi what does xubuntu use to start programs on boot?
<vacuous> im trying to install it on another distro
<vacuous> ubuntu also has a tool to start commands and programs on boot
<blackgatonegro> grub2
<TheSheep> vacuous: upstart
<blackgatonegro> it uses grub2
<vacuous> thanks
<vacuous> i'll look them up
<TheSheep> well, grub2 for booting, then upstart for process management
<blackgatonegro> yes
<TheSheep> it's basically the same as ubuntu
<vacuous> trying to run a command saying ''xrand -s screenres' because I'm having difficulties changing res
<vacuous> and if I just have it execute the command on boot, it should be fine?
<blackgatonegro> you need a version of grub for botting more than one os, even if you only have one
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, maybe, I don't know what hardware you got
<vacuous> it's running in a vm
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, there used to be a "Safex" command to boot gui when the video card was being unhelpful
<blackgatonegro>  vacuous, then you need to change the  vm settings
<vacuous> :S
<vacuous> I'm a bit configured
<vacuous> err
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, there also pre made vm files for ubuntu versions that you can find online, you could just install vacuous in one of these
<vacuous> confused even
<vacuous> think I've been writing configure one too many times D:
<vacuous> um
<vacuous> all I want to do is have it change screen resolution on boot or whatever
<vacuous> everything works fine except that
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, if you have problems with the vm, then change the vm settings
<vacuous> I did but it seems to make no difference
<vacuous> it's still going into 800 res
<blackgatonegro> *Xfce*
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, well, you are virtualizing it, does it really matter?
<vacuous> yes
<vacuous> I don't want a tiny window to view
<vacuous> TheSheep, how do I execute upstart? typing upstart doesn't seem to do anything
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, I think thats a virtualbox problem, not a xubuntu problem
<vacuous> it's not
<vacuous> it's not either, let me reiterate- the screen resolution is set wrong
<vacuous> I cannot change screen resolution
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, tried to see if virtualbox can make the display bigger?
<vacuous> xubuntu has a tool which allows you to run commands on boot
<vacuous> I want that tool
<vacuous> I can do that fine but I want it to boot with the correct display size
<vacuous> thus if I can run the command ''xrandr -s 1280x768'' on boot
<vacuous> all will be fine
<Wizard> vacuous: you can add it to xsession scripts.
<vacuous> both xubuntu and ubuntu have this awesome tool for running stuff on boot
<vacuous> how?
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, tried to see the settings manager?
<vacuous> there's no such thing, I'm using debian not xubuntu
<lestus> peeps, xubuntu rocks
<vacuous> trying to mimic my xubuntu install in some ways, without all the bloated crap it includes
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, sooo
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, you are virtualizing debian?
<vacuous> yeah and I just need a way to run that command on boot
<vacuous> the xrandr command
<lestus> what does xrandr do?
<vacuous> it changes the screen resolution with a command
<lestus> ah ok
<blackgatonegro> vacuous, de aware virtualizing may overhear your computer
<blackgatonegro> *ovearheat
<vacuous> lol
<blackgatonegro> Thats why I prefer dual boot
<blackgatonegro> *overheat*
<vacuous> nah it won't
<koegs> vacuous: http://askubuntu.com/a/102525/59942
<blackgatonegro> it will, virtualbox can overheat your computer using freedos...
<torax> how?
<vacuous> lol
<blackgatonegro> basicaly if you dont configure virtualbox well
<vacuous> koegs, thanks but I don't have that autostart program
<blackgatonegro> it might overwork youir cpu
<blackgatonegro> is a know problem
<vacuous> I'm using debian with openbox
<torax> blackgatonegro: if your machine _can_ overheat its a hardware problem
<vacuous> I think if I could edit the xinitrc file I could put a command in there but I've forgotten how
<koegs> vacuous: this is the support channel for xubuntu, which means "ubuntu with xfce" not "debian with openbox"... -.-
<vacuous> and nano ~/.xinitrc isn't working
<vacuous> right
<vacuous> but I was looking for the program that comes with _xubuntu_
<vacuous> thus asking in _xubuntu_
<vacuous> to get the name of the program in _xubuntu_
<blackgatonegro> torax, is a KNOW  problem with visualization
<vacuous> can you guys quit trolling
<vacuous> for half a minute
<blackgatonegro> ok sorry
<koegs> vacuous: np, xfce4-settings-manager
<torax> blackgatonegro: even if you run your machine on 100% full time it must not overheat, or else its hardware problem, thats why there is cooling. If theres something to continue then #xubuntu-offtopic
<koegs> vacuous: or take a look at ~./config/autostart you will need a <app>.desktop file there
<vacuous> thanks
<skrite> hey all, i installed last night from the mini iso. i need to add a ppa but i cannot because add-apt-repository is not found
<baizon> skrite: what version?
<baizon> 12.10?
<Wizard> Isn't it called add-ppa now?
<TheSheep> skrite: install software-properties-common
<TheSheep> it's apt-add-repository
<baizon> yep: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Wizard> Hmm.. Maybe I'm missing the point.
<skrite> TheSheep: baizon thanks, gents.. just found that in addition to python-software-properties, i needed a package called software-properties-common, new to 12.10
<skrite> problem solved
<Wizard> :)
<lotuspsychje> i cant get flash 11.2 working on xubuntu 12.04.1 any known bugs on that?
<Wizard> Flash works for me on 12.04.1, but I'm not sure which version is that.
<lotuspsychje> Wizard:where di you install it from?
<Wizard> From repo.
<Wizard> I pulled it with xubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<lotuspsychje> i tryed both web and repo
<Wizard> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=flashplugin&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<Wizard> 11.2, the exact version you want.
<Wizard> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Wizard> :)
<mneptok> lotuspsychje: the Adobe Flash plugin was moved to the -partner repo, enable it.
<lotuspsychje> mneptok:ah lemme try that one after install
<marcpv> hi, how can I disable click on mousepad?
<marcpv> I miss it in the configurations
<TheSheep> marcpv: install gpointing-device-settings
<marcpv> thanks, let me try...
<TheSheep> marcpv: it's also in the 'mouse setttinhs' in the settings manager, on the second tab, but this gpointing-device-settings gives you more options
<lotuspsychje> whats a good lightweight pps viewer for xubuntu?
<marcpv> thanks TheSheep
<marcpv> I guess I have to restart now, right?
<TheSheep> mongy: no
<holstein> lotuspsychje: i would try in libreoffice.. then in googledocs.. then i would read http://gamblis.com/2009/07/22/power-point-viewer-for-ubuntu-and-debian/
<TheSheep> meh, he left
<mongy> nope, still here, and I never asked anything :)
<TheSheep> mongy: yeah, tab completion works bad with people who left
<lotuspsychje> holstein:tnx
<xubuntu892> hi all
<recon_lap> !hi | xubuntu892
<ubottu> xubuntu892: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<lotuspsychje> mneptok: so i installed xubuntu-restricted-extras and flashplugin shows installed in synaptic..but still youtube dont play
<mneptok> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in quantal
<mneptok> !info adobe-flashplugin partner
<ubottu> adobe-flashplugin (source: adobe-flashplugin): Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11. In component main, is optional. Version 11.2.202.238-0precise1 (partner), package size 6437 kB, installed size 17154 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<mneptok> lotuspsychje: ^^^ that is the package you want. apt-get remove anything else.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<mneptok> (also, here's the requisite "BAH FLASH!" sentiment)
<lotuspsychje> lol i hate it too mate
<lotuspsychje> time for adobe to stop for good
<lotuspsychje> and someone invent decent alternative
<lebigmac> hi, i am having problems with audio over hdmi. i can tell the audio is being processed because i see the "bar" moving but i don't hear anything
<mneptok> lebigmac: never used HDMI. sorry.
<lotuspsychje> mneptok:says adobe-flashplugin has no candidate for install
<lebigmac> great
<lotuspsychje> did i need to enable the source too for partners?
<a5m0> hi guys, 12.10 question, previously I have been following this full-disk-encryption guide http://blog.markloiseau.com/2012/05/ubuntu-aes-xts-plain64/ that sets up aes-xts-plain64 and a randomly encrypted swap, does the newly included FDE in the installer make this unnecessary or does the installer use something inferior to aes-xts?
<lebigmac> can anyone here besides mneptop help with hdmi audio?
<recon_lap> lebigmac: used it a bit, have you set you sound output device to HDMI ?
<lebigmac> recon: yes i have, and the little... i don't know what to call it is lighting up in synch with the sound that is playing, so obviously the sound is being recognized, it's just not playing through my tv
<recon_lap> lebigmac: it is in sount setting -> configuration -> profile -> Digital Stereo (HDMI) output
<lebigmac> yes
<mneptok> a5m0: i use lvm/luks FDE as provided by the -alterate Precise image. i'm confident the supplied methods are sufficient to my needs.
<recon_lap> lebigmac: ok, open up alsamixer and check your levels :)
<a5m0> the question is if it uses -xts or an alternate version of AES mneptok because -xts is the one that is not vulnerable to watermarking
<lebigmac> i dont know what that is
<recon_lap> lebigmac: go to terminal and type alsamixer :)
<lebigmac> just did lol :)
<recon_lap> lebigmac: and? you should start setting everything to 100% using the arrow keys
<lebigmac> my hdmi audio isn't on there
<torax> try pressing f6
<mneptok> a5m0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems
<recon_lap> lebigmac: it's the lowest level, worth checking
<a5m0> mneptok, what are you trying to say with that?
<lebigmac> it's not... there
<mneptok> a5m0: that i do not know the answer for certain, but that i am sure the Internet does.
<lebigmac> what is there is my onboard sound, and the usb headset i currently have connected
<a5m0> there is no quantal info there
<lebigmac> in the place of my hdmi audio is "hd-audio generic" and when i select that, all i get is something that says "s/pdif" and the level is not changeable
<recon_lap> lebigmac: I'd suggest disconnecting all headphones and restarting
<apm1> wow the xfce metapackage on debian is ~ 22 Mb :)
<innot> I am not sure if this matter, but have you connected your hdmi-cable?
<a5m0> i had to mess around with trying different codec schemes on my hdmi audio before it worked
<lebigmac> what would having a headset connected have to do with this?
<recon_lap> I had a bug that was related, if i had a headset plugged in when i booted only the headset would work
<lebigmac> that's lame
<lebigmac> but i'll try that i guess
<recon_lap> also, you going to be kicking the tire for a bit , the less complications the better
<lebigmac> no dice D:
<recon_lap> lebigmac: I cant think of anything other than to keep changing/checking setting till you get somewhere. I take it you hearing sound through you computer but you have pictures on the TV
<lebigmac> i have an hdmi cord from my video card to my television, and i used to hear audio through my tv until i decided to try linux
<lebigmac> i dont understand why my hdmi device isn't configurable in alsa
<lebigmac> er, in alsamixer
<beagle> 12.10 fresh install: I miss the 'update-manage' in the menu
<recon_lap> \me just for grins goes looking for HDMI cable
<lebigmac> hdmi audio not working, please help someone
<beagle> 12.10 fresh install: I miss the synapic in the menu als well
<apm1> no synaptic by default , lord i am happy to be a debian purist :)
<knome> beagle, you can install synaptic from the software center or with apt
<lebigmac> hdmi audio not working can anyone help me?
<beagle> I know ! But I didn't know, if this is a "bug" or by default. So, it is by default
<recon_lap> cute, I'v not sound either :)
<beagle> 12.10 fresh install: I miss the 'update-manage' in the menu ?
<lebigmac> so far this is my 3rd or 4th distro and none has worked
<lebigmac> great job linux keep up the good work
<apm1> knome, i know but not offering it from the beginning is like cutting off the debian roots , no trolling intended but i assure you the path you guys are on will lead you to a day when you might even discard apt and will make some *buntu specific packaging tool just like some other well known distros :(
<apm1> knome, iirc you have already kicked aptitute and synaptic , it's just apt that remains :(
<knome> apm1, nope, that's not it. synaptic is phasing out, and that's not the best tool for newcomers
<lebigmac> anyone know a linux distro that fits on a cd that actually works?
<knome> apm1, it's like inkscape: it's a wonderful vector editor, but it's not something for the default installation
<apm1> knome, inkspace comes default installed on debian :D
<knome> apm1, you are free to use debian
<knome> apm1, if you want to discuss decisions on default applications, please take part in the development discussion in #xubuntu-devel; also, uds-r is next week
<apm1> knome, ok :)
<recon_lap> hmm, working now, had to restart with the hdmi plugged in , then plug it in.
<recon_lap> HDMI plugged out that is
<recon_lap> when i booted with the DHMI cable plugged in I got no audio options other that dummy
<recon_lap> 12.04
<nantou> will I find rar for linux in the repos?
<baizon> nantou: yes
<baizon> nantou: http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/rar
<nantou> This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use. <-- if I dont register I guess I wont be able to use it?
<genii-around> !info unrar
<ubottu> unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:4.1.4-1 (quantal), package size 107 kB, installed size 241 kB
<genii-around> nantou: You need to compress with rar or only to decompress?
<baizon> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-2 (quantal), package size 23 kB, installed size 98 kB
<nantou> genii-around, I have 56 part.rar files, extracting with archive manager does extract em separately. Im not sure if there is a rar option that allows me to bind together all parts for then extract the single rar, or if that can be done simultaneously...
<nantou> im now with wine and 7-zip...
<torax> unarar can decompress multiple rar files
<nantou> trying to find a way, could selecting all part.rar files to then make a new file be what Im looking for?
<baizon> !info p7zip-rar
<ubottu> p7zip-rar (source: p7zip-rar): non-free rar module for p7zip. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.20.1~ds.1-3 (quantal), package size 44 kB, installed size 140 kB
<baizon> you can use this too :)
<nantou> torax, i need to decompress em all not separately, there are files divided in 5 to 11 part.rar sections
<torax> nantou: when you unrar one file it automaticly knows to continue with the second file
<genii-around> Yes, you use the command on the first file in the series
<nantou> can I make partitions inside a partition?
<recon_lap> nantou: only in an extended partition
<recon_lap> nantou: not in a primary partition
<nantou> I have linux host and windows guest, there is this application SAP.ECC that consumes 50GB of data, for that to work (only with windows) I have the virtualization of said OS. THis piece of software requires at least 3 other partitions. My idea is to get a brand new 2TB HDD, make a 200 to 300 GB NTFS partition to act as shared folder and , inside this 300 GB NTFS partition, make the 3 partitions
<nantou> to google it I go...
<recon_lap> nantou: virtual machines have there owe rules, as they use virtual drives. I would expect that the same rules apply. 4 partitions, if you want more one of them has to be an extended partition
<recon_lap> there/their*
<gargamlz> Hi. I have a problem. I have just installed Xubuntu 12.10. Everything worked fine during the install, and the graphics looked like they should in the live-cd environment. However, when I boot the hdd-installed system, it cant seem to detect my monitor which remains blue. IE, I never actually get to do anything, since the monitor doesnt work. When I then go back into the live-cd and mount the hdd, in the logs it seems like it's trying all kinds of differe
<gargamlz> I have a nvidia graphics card. gforce 9500.
<baizon> 9500?
<gargamlz> It works fine in the live-cd system.
<baizon> ah ok :D
<gargamlz> (where I am right now)
<gargamlz> But yeah, monitor wont get detected when I boot into the hdd-based system. :)
<gargamlz> Anyone know how I can fix that? Cant find much on google.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: you might find this helpfull http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<gargamlz> recon_lap: hmm, ok. well, I cant run update-grub since Im currently in the live system. Will the changed I make to the grub file be there after reboot?
<recon_lap> gargamlz: read the whole thing :)
<gargamlz> Alright, so I'll do it during boot instead. Gotcha.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: grub-update  to make changes persist
<gargamlz> Once I get into the system, yes.
<gargamlz> Alright, I'll give it a go then. This mostly seems to apply for installation though.
<gargamlz> And not for post-installation stuff. :)
<gargamlz> But sure, why not. I'll take your word for it. :)
<gargamlz> brb then
<yakeb> hi #ubuntu, i am struggling getting a wifi card working. the chipset is realtek 8188cu, kernel is 3.0.0-12, 11.10 oneiric. it automatically installed when plugged in, but would not connect to wifi network. i've uninstalled the driver but can't get it reinstalled. any help would be greatly appreciated.
<recon_lap> yakeb: how did you un-install the drive?
<recon_lap> driver*
<yakeb> hey recon_lap, i figured it out. go figure. i downloaded the driver from realtek and had to fix an error in the install.sh. woowee. glad i figured that out. thank you for responding.
<recon_lap> yakeb: glad it's working :)
<gargamlz> hey again
<gargamlz> Yeah, that didnt work, since I dont really get to grub. My monitor goes blue right after the bios splash.
<gargamlz> So, I need a way to fix the graphics of the real system, from inside the live-cd system with the real-system hdd mounted and reachable.
<gargamlz> IE, fix it through a conf.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: thats strange, lots of this should happen before you get to graphics
<recon_lap> this/things*
<recon_lap> gargamlz: your grub is messed up most likely
<gargamlz> From a fresh install? Sounds unlikely.
<gargamlz> Looks more like a graphics driver error.
<gargamlz> Based on logs.
<gargamlz> But I just cant figure out why it works in the live-cd with the same hardware.
<gargamlz> IE, what driver/setting its missing in the real system.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: how can you hoave logs if it blue screen right after BIOS ?
<gargamlz> And what I should do from bash to fix it.
<gargamlz> recon_lap: I mount the hdd from within the live-cd system where I am now.
<gargamlz> and cd to /var/log ? :)
<gargamlz> It blue screens as in cant find monitor. Not as in windows blue screen of death.
<gargamlz> The system is still running.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: again, how can it write logs if it stops right after BIOS?
<gargamlz> I just dont get any display on the monitor.
<gargamlz> Have you not been listening? hehe
<gargamlz> If I had ssdh running, I could still ssh into the box.
<gargamlz> But this is the second best alternative. To mount the disk and check logs from within live-cd.
<gargamlz> Anyway, so, I want to change a config (perhaps xorg) to fix it on the disk, before booting up again.
<recon_lap> gargamlz: so it does not stop right after BIOS, after BIOS it loads grub
<gargamlz> Well sure.
<gargamlz> The system boots just fine.
<gargamlz> But I cant see whats going on, naturally.
<gargamlz> So I cant really make any on-the-fly modications in grub menu.
<gargamlz> Nor can I update-grub
<gargamlz> I think it's the wrong strategy. A better strategy would be to make changes to the disk, from within live-cd.
<gargamlz> BUt what changes remains the question. :)
<recon_lap> the shift key not working? to show the grub menu?
<gargamlz> Dude.
<gargamlz> Monitor dies.
<gargamlz> Cant see anything passed bios splash.
<gargamlz> How would I know if it shows the grub menu when I press shift_
<gargamlz> Nevermind. Thanks for your help. I'll google... :)
<greasegum> I'm getting really frustratingly poor wifi performance. I want to see if there's anything I can do to track down bugs but I'm a bit of a noob. could someone give me a few leads on useful resources for diagnosing my problems? I can give more details if that helps.
<greasegum> I kindof don't know where to start.
<yakeb_> hi #xubuntu room. i have another issue, if anyone can help. i have creative sb emu10k1 sound card in addition to an internal realtek sound card, and sound is not outputing to through the sb live card.
<well_laid_lawn> greasegum: I would start by opening a terminal and running   dmesg    then do something that uses the wifi and run   dmesg   again
<well_laid_lawn> checkk for any mention of the wifi
<greasegum> sorry, compiz crashed my comp
<greasegum> well_laid_lawn:: thanks I'll see what turns up
<greasegum> i heart grep. I wanna get that on a tshirt
<well_laid_lawn> dmesg | tail   is handy too
<greasegum> trying to figure out if nm-applet is being buggy or if its my drivers
<greasegum> in dmesg what does the number on the left represent?
<greasegum> scratch that I can google it.
<greasegum> question: if it turns out to be something on the network itself, how do I see what's going on?
<greasegum> seems like I'm getting crazy netlag and booted off the network a lot.
<xubuntu388> Hey guys, is there anything I can do to change screen resolution from the boot CD?
<TheSheep> xubuntu388: sure, just go to settings manager -> displays
<xubuntu026> How to prepare a usb-stick from which to install Xubuntu on a new pc without OS?
<unheeding> use unetbootin
<Unit193> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<unheeding> write the iso to the USB drive
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<Unit193> Could also use dd.
<bin_bash> xubuntu026, are you using Windows or OS X or Linux or BSD
<xubuntu026> Using xubuntu on this machine next to Windows, but want to install xubuntu on a new pc. What is ' dd' ?
<GridCube> something complicated if you have to ask
<GridCube> xubuntu026, use unetbootin
<bin_bash> dd is the best way to do it
<GridCube> its the easies way
<GridCube> bin_bash, its not
<bin_bash> xubuntu026, is the new computer UEFI
<xubuntu026> Just a plain pc...
<bin_bash> Yes, but how new is it
<bin_bash> Is it a BIOS or UEFI
<xubuntu026> New
<GridCube> xubuntu026, :) just use unetbootin, its really simple
<bin_bash> GridCube, on UEFI machines using unetbootin doesn't always work
<xubuntu026> Fine, I could try, but how to ' connect'  to unetbootin
<GridCube> bin_bash, thats not unetbootin fault
<bin_bash> GridCube, ...I didn't say it was. But if he IS using a UEFI machine he can't use unetbootin
<GridCube> xubuntu026, google it
<xubuntu026> I think I' ll to for the USB stick after all, thanks and bye!
<popolon> hi
<jam3v0> hey there
<popolon> on xubuntu 12.04, I try to mount an mtp device, it isn't detected by thunar
<popolon> if I boot on the same system on a vritualbox including lubuntu 12.04
<popolon> the lxde file system mount it
<popolon> Don't know if that's an installation problem on my xubuntu install
<popolon> I tried to install all thunar plugins
<popolon> and mtp libs/tools
<well_laid_lawn> check whar gvfs stuff you have installed
<popolon> well_laid_lawn, thanks
<jam3v0> .join #zdaemon
<jam3v0> ugh laptop keys, ignore that
<xubuntu538> hello
<xubuntu538> can I get support for an installation?
<popolon> nice, I installed libfm
<popolon> and pcmanfm (I believe that's the lxde filemanager
<popolon> and it works !
<popolon> but not on thunar
<popolon> libfm seems to do things relative to GIO/GVFS
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: sure, what you want to know?
<popolon> I believe most problem I havec with XFCE
<popolon> is due to use of /tmp in ramfs with noexec flag
<popolon> for security reason
<xubuntu538> yes, I'd like to know what steps to get started, I've downloaded the disk image
<popolon> I seen than som xfce/xubuntu scripts use /tmp to install some stuff
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: did you burn it to a USB or CD ?
<xubuntu538> and im burning it to CD, is it compatible with an intel core 2 duo around 2007-8 running leopard 10.5?
<xubuntu538> CD
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: well it should work on that hardware, and Mac OS should be irrelevant, but dont know about that. The first thing to do after you make the CD is see if you can boot the computer with the CD without installing anything. Give you a chance to see if there will be any problems
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: before you install anything
<bin_bash> xubuntu538, yes it'll work with that computer no problem
<xubuntu538> great, how do I boot from CD?
<xubuntu538> what F buttons?
<yakeb> hi #xubuntu. i just installed the nvidia proprietary drivers on 11.10 and the computer boots to blank screen. i've tried all of the fixes i've seen online and nothing works. i can't load another tty or anything, it's like the monitor is not recognized anymore. any guidance would be appreciated.
<yakeb> further, i get the normal splash screen on boot, but after that the light on the monitor turns from green to yellow, which I don't quite follow. I can load up a shell prompt but I am getting errors, if I try to edit xorg configuration.
<bin_bash> xubuntu538, hold down the alt key
<bin_bash> and it'll bring up the sorry excuse for a boot menu
<xubuntu538> thanks
<bin_bash> and you'll have a CD labeled "Windows"
<bin_bash> oh wait
<bin_bash> before you do anything
<xubuntu538> what?
<bin_bash> you're going to want to partition with bootcamp
<xubuntu538> I don't want to do that, I want a plain operating system with no OSX
<xubuntu538> do I have to?
<bin_bash> Too bad
<bin_bash> If you want it to run as it should, with everything working
<bin_bash> you have to leave OS X installed
<xubuntu538> what linux distro works with mac hardware standalone?
<bin_bash> none
<xubuntu538> that sux
<bin_bash> if you want
<bin_bash> after you've install linux
<bin_bash> and update the firmware via the OS X side, you can remove the OS X partition
<xubuntu538> where do I get bootcamp?
<xubuntu538> cool
<bin_bash> it should be there already
<xubuntu538> ok...
<bin_bash> tbh, if you want
<xubuntu538> tbh?
<bin_bash> you can try to overwrite the OS X partition and everyhting via the ubuntu insaller
<bin_bash> but make sure you have all of your OS X CDs handy
<xubuntu538> yeah got those
<bin_bash> okay
<xubuntu538> and I'm backed up
<bin_bash> if you have them handy and you're all backed up
<bin_bash> you can try it
<xubuntu538> cool
<bin_bash> but there's a chance that some things won't work
<xubuntu538> is it in system preferences?
<bin_bash> When I installed Archbang directly on top of OS X, my USB ports didn't work
<xubuntu538> bootcamp?
<bin_bash> oh if you want to try overwriting everything
<bin_bash> you dont need bootcamp
<bin_bash> I'm just giving you fair warning that it might not work as intended
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: do you have a backup plan if this does not work?
<xubuntu538> ill try it the bootcamp/firmwareupdate/post-install-partionerase
<bin_bash> recon_lap, he just said he has his OS X install CDs and a backup
<xubuntu538> im willing to experiment right now to get the right OS and get out of the data stream
<recon_lap> rgr :)
<bin_bash> xubuntu538,
<bin_bash> if you're willing to experiment
<bin_bash> boot the Xubuntu cd
<bin_bash> and when you go to install, select automatic partitioning
<bin_bash> xubuntu538, the only reason I recommended against that initially, is that not everyone is smart enough to keep their OS X install cds around :P
<bin_bash> I always have to assume the lowest IQ possible.
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: I have a link to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro, might be some useful info in it .
<xubuntu538> my model number is macbook 2,1
<xubuntu538> so I haven't found any support docs
<bin_bash> tbh, it should work without any problems
<bin_bash> I had a 5... something
<bin_bash> 5,5?
<xubuntu538> hope so. I have to delete some stuff for the partition to work. I think my music library is twice itself
<bin_bash> yeah 5,5 and everything ran flawlessly
<bin_bash> then when that got replaced by this 8,1 everything went to hell
<bin_bash> it's only recently in the 3.2 kernel that the wireless card works
<bin_bash> and the thunderbolt port still only does video and not sound
<bin_bash> whenever i want to watch movies or something from my computer to my TV I have to boot into OS SUX
<xubuntu538> well my computer is pretty reliable, it got maintenanced only once and has worked great
<bin_bash> The older ones are better
<xubuntu538> is xubuntu unix based?
<bin_bash> ...it's linux
<xubuntu538> oh. so is open suse good for unix?
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/ might be relevant
<holstein> i have up on linux on the mac i had...
<bin_bash> One of the things I hate about Ubuntu is the stable release cycle
<bin_bash> I hate stable release cycles.
<unheeding> you want it ready when it's ready?
<holstein> or rolling?
<bin_bash> Rolling.
<xubuntu538> huh. thanks for the support doc that looks promising
<bin_bash> That's why I use Arch lol
<bin_bash> speaking of. gotta update
<papacho> hi to all
<bin_bash> h
<recon_lap> done for the day, good luck :)
<papacho> I've a little trouble on a xUbuntu 12.10 fresh installed
<papacho> with a dual monitor configuration
<recon_lap> papacho: what the trouble ?
<papacho> when i set the monitor "offset" on one of them
<papacho> to use like "extended desktop"
<xubuntu538> so I should do regular ubuntu not xubunto?
<papacho> horrible shadows appear on all windows
<papacho> and seem that overlapping of window doesnt work
<papacho> I seek on google but any page that I find say that with "update" of xfce to 4.10 (for xubuntu 12.04) solve this problem
<papacho> anyone find this problem like me?
<recon_lap> xubuntu538: xubuntu is based on ubuntu except for the desktop environment(xfce), so anything that work for ubuntu will most likely work the same on xubuntu. so it's really up to you.
<papacho> (the same problem appear using xraddr tool)
<recon_lap> papacho: sry but you gone way past my knowledge of multi screens
<recon_lap> right, I'm off for real , g'night
<papacho> ty recon_lap
<papacho> :)
<xubuntu212> I Torrented xubuntu-12.10-desktop-amd64.iso and it did not work, so I went to the mirror and looked at the md5dum files and they did not match.  So I torrented it again.  Got the same results repeated, so I FTPd them from the mirror.  Same results, MD5Sum did not match again and it did not work.... WHAT....is the correct MD5SUM, and why cant I get it?
<xubuntu212> blowing into microphone...HALLOOOOOOO
<bin_bash> h
<GridCube> xubuntu212, from where are you getting the torrent file?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu212: did blowing into the mic break something ?
<bin_bash> wow.
<xubuntu538> thanks
<xubuntu212> I GOT THE TORRENT FILE FROM Xubuntu.com
<bin_bash> why are you yelling
<xubuntu212> not sure my mic is working.
<bin_bash> why are you talking into your mic
<xubuntu212> just joking
<bin_bash> oh ok
<xubuntu212> Any idea why the checksum of the 64 bit version is not comming out right?
<bin_bash> not sure
<bin_bash> where do you live, what country
<xubuntu212> In the spirit of never give up, I grabbed it from the mirrror.  The mirror check sum agrees with itself.
<xubuntu212> Makes me wonder about the torrent.
<bin_bash> yeah
<bin_bash> i always download via mirror
<xubuntu212> Now lets see if it works!
<bin_bash> you're burning to CD right
<David-A> xubuntu212: theories 1) torrent hasn't completed yet. 2) using a different programs to generate the checksum. 3) mixed up checksum for different iso:s (ix86/amd64, desktop/server, etc). 4) something else
<xubuntu212> Torrent had completed.
<bin_bash> just stick with the mirror
<xubuntu212> used md5sum for both the ftp and the torrent
<xubuntu212> checksum matched the mirror but not the torrent so I think I had the right md5sum
<xubuntu212> I think the torrent has been corrupted some how....
<xubuntu212> moving ahead with mirror copy
<David-A> xubuntu212: didn't match "the torrent"? I hope you mean didn't match "the iso downloaded with the torrent"
<xubuntu212> Yes, I mean when I used the torrent file to down load the 64 bit version the check sum did not match.  I did it more than once.
<xubuntu212> Has anyone else done an install of the torrent verison of the 64 bit iso  so they can verifiy the mD5sum of it?
#xubuntu 2012-10-25
<bin_bash> o
<bin_bash> nope
<bin_bash> i always use mirrors
<xubuntu212> torrent process is supposed to have no chance of corruption
<xubuntu212> so should not need to have md5sum of it, however... if someone lights off the torrent with a corrupt file.. it is going ot land corrupt... very bad for user experience
<David-A> xubuntu212: if you get the torrent-file and the checksum-file from the same site, they will probably both be corrupted and match eachother (assuming competent crooks)
<David-A> xubuntu212: i've just downloaded xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso via torrent and md5sum matches that on site cdimages.ubuntu.com
<greasegum> not a bug exactly
<greasegum> but it seems weird that when I click to minimize in xfce-panel I can't just click again to bring a window back
<greasegum> I have to switch focus to another window first
<greasegum> then I can click the first window to restore
<bin_bash> So, is this channel only for XFCE help
<greasegum> bin_bash:: I don't think so.
<greasegum> but I did just realize that xfce has its own channel
<lotuspsychje> hi all, i installed xubuntu 12.04.1 with xubuntu-restricted-extras and enabled 'partners' source then tryed both adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-installer..i still cant play youtube any thoughts?
<psychogenik> haven't tried 12.10 yet, how is it?
<Name141> Is the UI pretty much the same in the LTS as 12.10 ?
<psychogenik> dont know
<psychogenik> about to try it on virtualbox
<Name141> psychogenik: are you on the LTS?
<Unit193> Not too different, just a couple things.  Read the release notes?
<Name141> Unit193: So there's nothing spectacularly new from the LTS ?
<psychogenik> yea was wondering if I should stay on lts or not
<Unit193> Xfce 4.10, big one.
<Name141> I was wondering if I should get the LTS or 12.10.. I'm thinking LTS since I don't like being annoyed a lot.
<Name141> I suppose I'll download the LTS, run it live.. see if I like the looks of it.. then run 12.10 later on the USB stick and figure out which one I want
<Name141> I'm getting tired of ye olde XP lagging up with MSE or AGP
<Name141> avg..tomatoes..tuhamatoes
<psychogenik> aha same mse is killin xp for me
<Name141> yeah, and avira blows.
<psychogenik> I'll prob go with LTS just to be safe
<psychogenik> cant make up my mind really
<Name141> I just want to go with it just to not be annoyed for 3 years if I don't want to be.
<psychogenik> anyone effected by the ext4 data corruption bug?
<amigo316> Hello everyone, I installed xubuntu recently. I got a prob. Every filesystem icons is displayed twice on my desktop! Someone pls help me fix this
<Unit193> Bug #1044896 and Bug #1039375
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1044896 in xfce4 (Ubuntu) "desktop shows removable storage devices twice" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1044896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1039375 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Duplicate partitions shown" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1039375
<psychogenik> I <3 12.10
<amigo316> Hello Everyone, Volume icon is missing in the top panel. Please help me fix it!
<amigo316> Problem Solved. Thanks if someone took effort to answer. :)
<psychogenik> why doesnt xubuntu 12.10 have graphic drivers?
<WalterN> cause it does?
<psychogenik> mine isnt showing up only my wifi driver :(
<WalterN> is it an AMD video card or NVIDIA?
<WalterN> or maybe its intel?
<psychogenik> AMD
<WalterN> the closed source AMD drivers dont work on the new kernel unless you do serious hackage
<psychogenik> awr
<WalterN> but the open source AMD drivers IMO are quite good
<psychogenik> where can I find those?
<WalterN> you are using them
<WalterN> its part of the kernel... heh.. more or less an extension of the Xorg project
<psychogenik> oh
<WalterN> what AMD video card do you have?
<psychogenik> older one
<psychogenik> 3200
<WalterN> oh well yeah
<WalterN> the older ones are very well supported
<WalterN> run glxgears and see what frames/second you get
<psychogenik> ok
<WalterN> I'm very happy the way open source is headed these days
<psychogenik> I was just used to being able to see catalyst manager
<WalterN> ah
<WalterN> yeah... when AMD bought ATI, AMD started releasing specs to the video cards so better open source drivers could be made
<WalterN> and hired a few people to help the dev along
<psychogenik> heard recently they laid off a lot of people and going to stop supporting legacy drivers for xp and linux
<psychogenik> so I might have to upgrade soon.
<WalterN> for closed source, yeah... open source drivers will continue to thrive
<psychogenik> oh thats good
<WalterN> you run glxgears from the command line?
<psychogenik> said could not be found?
<WalterN> oh yeah
<WalterN> you need to apt-get install mesa-utils
<psychogenik> ok i'm getting good fps
<psychogenik> thanks
<WalterN> easy problem is easy
<WalterN> :3
<Wizard> Good morning.
<WalterN> it is indeed... 19 minutes into morning
<Wizard> 8:28
<Wizard> Pretty advanced morning, I'd say.
<Wizard> It's become even bright already :P
<The_Letter_M> Hello Everyone
<Wizard> Hi, The_Letter_M.
<WalterN> herm
<WalterN> is there something to just show other people what I'm working on?
<WalterN> something like VNC but without the ability to control computers
<well_laid_lawn> WalterN: what do you mean by show?
<well_laid_lawn> show the code or a vid clip of it or... ?
<Unit193> Screencast style, but live.
<WalterN> like... well.. I guess VNC would work if the remote control part is disabled
<Unit193> -noremote              Do not process any remote control commands or queries.
<WalterN> is there a shiny GUI thingy around?
<well_laid_lawn> iirc vlc has a screencapture option that you could share on the lan, you'd have to set it up for streaming
<well_laid_lawn> vlc = video lan client    it's made to do that sort of thing
<WalterN> right... and I want to set up a server.. what one do I want?
<WalterN> with shiny buttons to click on XD
<well_laid_lawn> I don't think there's one like that around
<well_laid_lawn> there'll be cli work invovled afaik
<well_laid_lawn> if the others have vnc use that
<well_laid_lawn> WalterN: might be something you could use here - http://www.howtoforge.com/streaming-your-desktop-with-audio-and-webcam-overlay-in-a-browser-using-ffmpeg-crtmpserver-and-flowplayer
<ochosi> evil suggestion: use skype (you can share your screen with it, works across platforms)
<WalterN> my mind was just starting to wonder to ffmpeg.. heh
<WalterN> that is one heck of an intensive command
<well_laid_lawn> it is :0
<WalterN> ffmpeg -f alsa -i pulse -f x11grab -s 1680x1050 -r 30 -i :0.0+0,0 -vf "movie=/dev/video0:f=video4linux2, scale=240:-1, fps, setpts=PTS-STARTPTS [movie]; [in][movie] overlay=main_w-overlay_w-2:main_h-overlay_h-2 [out]" -vcodec libx264 -crf 20 -preset veryfast -minrate 150k -maxrate 500k -s 960x540 -acodec libfaac -ar 44100 -ab 96000 -threads 0 -f flv - | tee name.flv | ffmpeg -i - -codec copy -f flv -met
<WalterN> adata streamName=livestream tcp://x.x.y.y:1234
<WalterN> lol
<well_laid_lawn> vlc can make it easier - http://grok.lsu.edu/article.aspx?articleid=14625
<Silence-> Pleasantly surprised by Xubuntu 12.10. Decided to try ubuntu again, after a while with Debian, after having deserted ubuntu (after having used debian for years).
<Silence-> Confusing, I know.
<Silence-> Anyway, 12.10 looks good, and I haven't had that many ubuntu-clusterfucks so far.
<Silence-> A few crashes are to be expected, I guess, but overall it works quite well.
<WalterN> the only problem I've ever had was with unity...
<Silence-> WalterN: Sure, ubuntu as a dist works quite well. I do still get the occasional "system crash"-popup though. Plus, I dislike the categorization of updates. Sometimes I get GUI-updates in "critical security updates".
<Silence-> Which makes no sense, to me.
<Silence-> But yes, xubuntu 12.10 looks great.
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> Silence-: Alas, Xubuntu still needs improvements.
<Silence-> Wizard: Of course. All Linux systems do. We need better cooperation. I still hope Google will stop using ubuntu+unity at their offices, and instead put effort into developing Google Linux, with great design and, perhaps, dedicated hardware, apple style. Imagine a Linux Dist made by Google, that could handle native Android apps.
<Silence-> And with great design etc.
<Silence-> That would truly change the market.
<Wizard> I don't doubt.
<Wizard> Unity is a nice aproach, but its quality is terrible.
<Wizard> Xfce is stable, but sometimes it is inconsistent.
<Wizard> Nothing is perfect :P
<Wizard> At least xfce is fast and not so much RAM hungry.
<Silence-> I always stuck with fluxbox or lately, lxde.
<Silence-> I found xfce too bloated.
<Silence-> But I must say, it is quite nice.
<Silence-> I like that dists still needs improvements.
<Silence-> That's what makes people create new and better ways, and new dists.
<Wizard> 4.10 got some nice features.
<Silence-> It keeps the Linux world on its feet.
<Wizard> :P
<xubuntu718> hi
<xubuntu718> anyone still up?
<diegokapu> hello, does anyone know how to enable the volume control button in the indicator applet (i am running xfce desktop on xubuntu 12.04)
<koegs> no patience
<jayneil_> Hi. I am using Xubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I am connecting the laptop to external lcd tv via hdmi. The problem I facing is that if I clone the displays on both the laptop and tv, some part of the screen gets clipped on the laptop screen
<jayneil_> I mean there is some portion of the screen on the edge of the screen which I cannot access
<jayneil_> So, how do I solve this problem?
<jayneil_> I never faced this problem while using Ubuntu..
<well_laid_lawn> jayneil_: how are you going about cloning the display?
<jayneil_> via settings>display
<well_laid_lawn> k
<jayneil_> and use both laptop and hdmi output
<jayneil_> basically i want the output on both laptop and external tv in proper resolution without anything getting clipped
<well_laid_lawn> of course
<TheSheep> jayneil_: did you try to set it up with xrandr?
<TheSheep> jayneil_: or arandr, if you like gui
<jayneil_> arandr keeps crashing
<well_laid_lawn> you can check what the display settings are now with xrandr
<well_laid_lawn> is that laptop using the tv's size?
<jayneil_> ok. i ran xrandr. it seems tv is in full 1080p and laptop is  1366x768
<well_laid_lawn> that seems like it should be ok then
<well_laid_lawn> are you using one of the proprietry graphics drivers ?
<jayneil_> http://pastebin.com/G8Hy0Hea
<well_laid_lawn> they have their own interface for that
<jayneil_> output of the xrandr command
<jayneil_> no external graphics card
<jayneil_> default intel graphic card
<well_laid_lawn> intel should work fine with xrandr
<well_laid_lawn> the xrandr paste was what you said it was
<jayneil_> also on the external tv, some portion is clipped
<jayneil_> so what should i do to fix this..?
<well_laid_lawn> what makes you think there is screen realestate on the laptop that's not visible?
<well_laid_lawn> or why do you think it is clipped?
<jayneil_> well i have my browser open.. So, i cannot see close or maximise button on right hand side. its way beyond the edge of the screen
<jayneil_> same with file manager.. i cannot see any of those buttons.. some of the icons are even clipped off on the right hand side near the edge of the screen
<well_laid_lawn> on the laptop?
<well_laid_lawn> it might be that the tv is the primary so windows show up larger on the laptop
<jayneil_> on the laptop as well as the external tv
<well_laid_lawn> on both ok
<jayneil_> but changing the external tv resolution to 1680x1050 solves the edge issue on it.. but the problem stll persists on the laptop screen
<WalterN> it could be the OS is seeing the native resolution of the TV and setting its self to that, when the actual viewing area of the TV is smaller (so you have to set a smaller resolution)
<WalterN> I've had something like this with my "1080p" TV
<WalterN> when its actually a few pixels smaller viewing area
<WalterN> but right now I'm too tired to brain
 * WalterN passes out on the bed
<miarf> the 12.10 installer's security key strength indicator works kinda weirdly
<miarf> it goes from "strong password" to "short password" by adding characters to the "strong" one
<jayneil_>   ok
<well_laid_lawn> jayneil_: did you set a size for each monitor when you set them up?
<well_laid_lawn>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1982974
<jayneil_> No, I did not. But, i reduced the external tv's resolution from 1080p to 1650x1080 so that it fits the screen
<jayneil_> no change on the laptop screen resolution
<jayneil_> i am trying to get arandr to run.. but it just keeps crashing. even downloaded the latest version.. same thing. it wont execute
<well_laid_lawn> if you run it in a terminal is there any errors ?
<jayneil_> yes
<well_laid_lawn> you can paste them
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<jayneil_> http://pastebin.com/Qtqd54Tz
<well_laid_lawn> seems python doesn't think 480i is an integer
<well_laid_lawn> and it isn't
<jayneil_> so what should i do now?
<well_laid_lawn> do you have the file .arandr in your home dir ?
<well_laid_lawn> I'd delete that and try again
<well_laid_lawn> hang on - why are you running arandr from the Downloads dir?
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (quantal), package size 62 kB, installed size 456 kB
<well_laid_lawn> it's in the package manager
<jayneil_> yea true.. but that does not worl
<jayneil_> *work
<jayneil_> so i downloaded the latest version from the website and tried running it
<well_laid_lawn> it's the same errors for both?
<well_laid_lawn> or similar?
<jayneil_> well when i install it from software center, i get an icon and i just click on that but nothing happens
<well_laid_lawn> try from a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> sudo apt-get install arandr
<jayneil_> did that too.. it just does not open..
<jayneil_> 2mrw I am going to try connecting my laptop with another monitor and make sure that this problem is not because of it..
<well_laid_lawn> I'd make sure I had set the size for each monitor in settings>display
<jayneil_> yea the size is set..
<jayneil_> but here is the wierd thing.. i have jupiter installed.. so in that if i go to Video Display?both internal left, then it fixes the issue on my laptop but not the tv
<jayneil_> video display>both  internal left
<well_laid_lawn> ok afaik the other thing to try is to logout, press ctrl+alt+F2 and login and mv -v ~/.config ~/.config.bak and logout and ctrl+alt+F7 and login and try the setup again
<xubuntu671> hi. I was having some problems with connecting my laptop to external screen. So, I renamed my ~/.config file to ~/.config.bak and somehow messed up
<xubuntu671> and now all my old settings are gone
<xubuntu671> and its all haywire
<xubuntu671> the laptop does not even detect an hdmi monitor anymore
<Wizard> This is really strange.
<Wizard> 1. Never mess with .config, there are other configuration directories (like .local)
<Wizard> 2. Messing with .config can't just disable hardware support.
<Wizard> Do you have monitor your monitor attached now?
<xubuntu671> yes
<xubuntu671> everything is gone
<xubuntu671> even the keyboard shortcut does not wor
<Wizard> what does xrandr command say?
<xubuntu671> *work
<xubuntu671> it does not show the external monitor
<Wizard> Whoa.
<xubuntu671> damn! why on earth did i bother with all this..
<xubuntu671> it took me so long to get this asus laptop to work with xubuntu
<Wizard> Don't worry.
<xubuntu671> and not i got to start all over from scratch
<Wizard> Nvidia optimus?
<xubuntu671> no normal intel hd graphic card
<Wizard> Hmm.. so it should work out of the box.
<xubuntu671> arandr was not running.. hence i tried messing with config file
<Wizard> check xorg.log for errors.
<xubuntu671> where do i find the above folder?
<Wizard> /var/log/X11
<Wizard> Or just /var/log.. I never remember :P
<xubuntu671> it is a very big file
<Wizard> Look for EE or lines related to HDMI.
<Wizard> I'm not an expert in Xorg configuration/drivers/monitors, unfortuntely.
<Wizard> Acrually, I'm not expert at all :P
<Wizard> Uh.
<Wizard> "I feel so helpless"
<ilias> i installed to a friend's old notebook (acer travelmate with cpu 3ghz and 750 ram) xubuntu 12.04. Everything to be running smoothly, but very often the system freezes during internet browsing (using either Mozilla or Crome) and the only way to re-start is to click to power on/off button. Any idea? Is it a distro's issue or is it a harware problem?
<Spike29> ilias: have you installed the Flash plugin ?
<bazhang> ilias, I answered you in #kubuntu already
<Spike29> Sometimes Flash crashes for me too
<ilias> bazhang: thank you for your answer. i am considering about lubuntu. do you think i have to go straight from this installation trying sudo apt-get install lubuntu or try a fresh one?
<ilias> Spike29: adobe must be installed. otherwise no page is possible to be read.
<Spike29> ok
<ilias> Spike29: the problem is that freezes to often. if there is no activity nothing is happening, but if you try to browse to certain 'heavy' pages crash is almost everytime coming? so ram limitation, accelerator card driver's issue or just distro too heavy for this machine?
<Spike29> what is the CPU ?
<ilias> intel 3ghz 7 years old
<Spike29> well, it should work with xubuntu :/
<Spike29> lubuntu is faster, btw
<Spike29> but a fresh install is better
<ilias> sure. i am running 12.04 on an older hp notebook with a 1,5 ghz but with a 1,5 gb ram and is very very fast and smooth. so why not a 3 ghz processor.
<ilias> Spike29: i have already downloaded lubuntu 12.04 to try it. should i try this distro or try an older one. i also downloaded xubuntu 10.04 witch is still alive. should i try it or i will loose my time?
<Spike29> well, you can try both of them on LiveCDs
<Spike29> whithout installing anything
<ilias> yes, sure but this option is more slow. i downloaded also mint 13 which as far as i read is based on ubuntu. is it a good also option to try it or is it definetely more heavy than xubuntu 12.04. i read the requirements and asks for at least 512 as 12.04 i think.
<lestus> evening
<ilias> okey guys. thank you for your advises. i quit for now.
<lestus> let the rhythm be your guiding light
<mcb_1> I upgraded to Xubuntu 12.10 and now i cant mount DVD/CD. Running as root: If I try $mount /dev/cdrom2 /mnt ; I get can`t read superblock. If i try: $mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom2 /mnt; I get: Wrong fs type. Does anyone know what I can do. I worked before upgrading.
<Marzatha> "could not install package" when trying to run ntp from the time menu. Any comment?
<Marzatha> ah, in Xubuntu 12.10 (64)
<Marzatha> ntp is not working again?
<koegs> Marzatha: try to install ntp from the command line
<Marzatha> koegs: again?
<Marzatha> in 11.10 all was fine
<koegs> Marzatha: try "sudo apt-get install ntp"
<Marzatha> in 12.04 wrong, in 12.10 wrong again
<Marzatha> where do you change the size of the panel text of the weather applet?
<Marzatha> ok, will write all this in the forum ... and thanks
<marcpv> hi, please, I missed the "envelope" area in the bar after the upgrade, the one that use to be pidgin, etc.... any idea?
<xubuntu080> is anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<apm1> TheSheep, irony :p
<mcb_1> I upgraded to Xubuntu 12.10 and now i can NOT mount DVD/CD. Running as root: If I try $mount /dev/cdrom2 /mnt ; I get can`t read superblock. If i try: $mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom2 /mnt; I get: Wrong fs type. Does anyone know what I can do. It worked fine before upgrading, automounting and all...
<apm1> knome, the quality of 3.5 is speaking for itself ;)
<GridCube> are you sure /dev/cdrom2 is the proper path?
<apm1> mcb_1, honestly revert back to 12.04 and stay there for 5 years :p
<GridCube> apm1: you are not helping
<apm1> it is and will be much more stable than new releases
<GridCube> apm1: you are still not helping
<mcb_1> apm1: This realy solves a problem....
<apm1> mcb_1, sarcasm ?
<GridCube> mcb_1: what i wonder is why do you need to use the mount option, cdroms should be automounted
<mcb_1> mcb_1: I tried to mount by hand cause that automount stoped working. But I also posted in the Ubuntu IRC and I think i came to a solution.
<mcb_1> I am just testing it.
<mcb_1> And worked fine! Problem was: In the upgrade for some reason, my /dev/cdrom was moved to /dev/cdrom2. I just remade the link to sr0 with cdrom.
<GridCube> welp that was what i was asking you :P mcb_1
<batman> I
<batman> am batman!
<Guest55256> PrinceMotumbo: You interuppted me.
<Guest55256> What!
<Guest55256> I AM BATMAN
<Guest55256> STOP THIS NONSENSE
<Guest55256> Fuck you NickServ
<Guest55256> Batman used to be a Debian user.
<Guest55256> Not anymore!
<baizon> thank you TheSheep
<marcpv> hi, please, anyone know how to recover the "envelope" icon in the bar... I'ts lost after the upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<baizon> whats envelope?
<baizon> marcpv: its because indicator-messages-gkt2 is gone for 12.10
<marcpv> so it's normal?
<baizon> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<baizon> Known issues: The messaging indicator is not available for 12.10
<unheeding> HELL YEAH XUBUNTU ROCKS
<unheeding> woooo!
<baizon> marcpv: sadly yes, but maybe there will be a fix
<marcpv> I miss it... :(
<baizon> marcpv: me too
<marcpv> I hope there is a fix soon... thanks you anyway baizon
<baizon> marcpv: np
<marcpv> bye!
<unheeding> I'm actually running Gnome Shell.  is there a ubuntu chanenel for that?
<baizon> unheeding: no, #gnobuntu is empty
<baizon> just try it on #ubuntu
<baizon> or here :)
<unheeding> ok
<unheeding> I am on xubuntu
<baizon> yes
<GridCube> unheeding: if you are not using xfce, you are not on xubuntu
<unheeding> but the xubuntu splash screen still shows up
<baizon> hehehe
<Wizard> :)
<baizon> xubuntu theme != xfce ;)
<Wizard> That doesn't work like that.
<baizon> its not even the whole theme, its xubuntu-plymouth-theme
<GridCube> unheeding: you can put a cat picture as splash if you want. that doesnt make it that you will be runing in cat P:
<unheeding> what if i customize kde to look like Xfce
<unheeding> does that count
<baizon> unheeding: not really
<unheeding> haha
<GridCube> no
<wonderworld> i tried cinnamon yesterday. looks promising too.
<unheeding> i like cinnamon, but the menu takes FOREVER to open up
<wonderworld> still a bit buggy but nice and fast. really liked it
<wonderworld> instantly for me
<unheeding> maybe i'll install it again and try it out
<wonderworld> i idn't install mint
<unheeding> i finally have fglrx installed
<baizon> xfce + synapse, thats the sollution!
<wonderworld> just apt-get install cinnamon
<unheeding> yeah thats what i meant
<wonderworld> couldn't use the desktop, no right-clicks possible
<wonderworld> but the rest was working great
<GridCube> !ot | all
<ubottu> all: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GridCube> !ot
<ner0x> Any USB installation guides?
<wonderworld> you want to install xubuntu on a USB stick?
<unheeding> or via a USB stick?
<unheeding> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ner0x> Via a USB stick. Sorry about that.
<wonderworld> i can't bookmark SFTP:// connections in thunar. this hasn't worked with older releases either. is there a way to fix it? i was wondering if it was my system oder if it's a general problem.
<GridCube> do you have gvfs-backends installed?
<wonderworld> the connections work, i just can't bookmark them. gvfs-backends is installed
<wonderworld> if a bookmark a connection, the bookmark is lost, after logout
<wonderworld> i tried to use gigolo as a replacement, but gigolo doesn't save the passwords in the gnome-keyring in 12.10
<wonderworld> i don't know how to fix this either :)
<GridCube> wonderworld: its a longstanding known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/212789
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 212789 in gvfs (Debian) "gvfs fuse mount is not functional after logout and subsequent login" [Undecided,New]
<GridCube> wonderworld: you can add the sftp location to fstab as a mount point and you add the mount point to the sidebar
<wonderworld> yes, i fiddled around with sshfs before to do that.
<wonderworld> thanks for your help
<GridCube> wonderworld: dont worry and good luck
<wonderworld> ok, this bug is really old. 2008
<GridCube> indeed, long standing bug it is
<glitch_> hi
<GridCube> !hi | glitch_
<ubottu> glitch_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<glitch_> thank you
<glitch_> I had questions, but I've forgotten them...lol
<baizon> hehe
<GridCube> happens
<glitch_> oh okay so I'm naturally long winded... I dont try, but I struggle with finding a simpler way to say things... so bare with me but I remembered one of my questions, and it's complicated... to ask, not to understand, and solve...
<WalterN> dont ask to ask, just ask... :3 http://denver.mylittlefacewhen.com/media/f/rsz/mlfw7621_medium.jpg
<recon_lap> glitch_: use a pastebin :)
<glitch_> I'm not asking for permission to ask... (I'm american, I have be brought up to believe it's my right to ask/say whatever's on my mind) I'm just giving you all a heads up.
<glitch_> I'm running xubuntu 12.04 live with persistence on a toshiba 1Tb USB 3.0 portable HDD... will provide other specs as needed...
<koegs> sooooo
<koegs> what's the question? :D
<glitch_> I'm a slow typer and it's long... so it's gonna be a min.
<xubuntu911> hi. I tried to upgrade to a new verison yesterday and although it went through installation, it does not restart. I keep getting to the screen where xubunuty line in running accross. Please help!
<Wizard> xubuntu911: Tap escape and see the errors. I bet they are there.
<recon_lap> xubuntu911: press shift while booting to see if you can get the boot menu, if you can try recovery mode
<glitch_> I don't like how *buntu changed <cntrl> <alt> <back space> to (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k> so I menu> settings manager> [sessions and startup]  and slected the Auto startup tab...
<glitch_>   and slected add and added the command:
<glitch_>  setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp... now it works beautifully except whether I use this command or the default (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k> when I kill x, apperantly I'm not dropped into a login shell, I'm not dropped into a shell at all... I cant ues any commands not even sudo shutdown -h now... how do I either fix this or get myself into a shell and if at all possible I'd like to automate getting dropped into bash... not a big f
<glitch_> an of dash.
<glitch_> so that's my question.
<xubuntu911> recovery mode comes up with bunch of errors...
<recon_lap> xubuntu911: ok, can you pastebin some of the errors ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu911: you might find this easier of you can boot from a CD/usb so you can cut and paste from the log files
<glitch_> so any ideas... or need any clarification?
<glitch_> also feel free to ssh me if needed
<glitch_> anyone?
<recon_lap> glitch_: maybe if you focused in on one issue, what are you trying to do exactly, would a tty console work? and you tried setting your own shortcut keys?
<recon_lap> glitch_: also the things you asking about all seem to involve losing the Desktop, only got one computer so not something I'm going to try on my own machine
<glitch_> the short cut I did  works, but either way, i get droped into nothingness... tty console, like as in terminal window?
<koegs> is something like press "CTRL+ALT+F2" enough? you will get a tty
<recon_lap> glitch_:  "CTRL+ALT+F2" you will get a tty, "CTRL+ALT+F7" brings you back to desktop
<glitch_> it seems to work okay, will it take piping and redirecting etc.?
<recon_lap> glitch_: also you could create a short cut key to the comman exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<glitch_> still if xfce freezes on me how am i to restart x from the nothingness it drops me into
<recon_lap> glitch_: freezes after you do what?
<glitch_> it has yet to, i'm juts saing... hypothetically...
<recon_lap> glitch_: xfce has never frozen on me, the kernel has crashed though and there is no coming back from that other than a hard reboot
<recon_lap> glitch_: has you desktop been freezing ?
<recon_lap> glitch_: and i think the command for starting the desktop is "startx" but not sure of that
<glitch_> no my desktop had yet to freez, I'm just saying in the unlikly even that it does... and yes the command to start the x server is startx, but when it freezes you have to shut it down first... drop into your tty shell and try startx and you can see the error it returns... but i'm saying in a shell that takes no commands, how do I run startx?
<glitch_> I cant even run /bin/bash from there, it wont take cd... ie cd /bin nor ls nothing.
<recon_lap> glitch_: now do you get into a shell that takes no commands ?
<recon_lap> glitch_: are you saying that tty will not take commands?
<glitch_> ms winblows cant recover if it's window manager froze, but linux can... this is a fragment of the power that is linux... i dont wanna feel like I'm loosing that .
<recon_lap> glitch_: again, are you saying that tty is not taking commands?
<glitch_> with <cntrl> <alt> <back space>  or (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k> depending on weather I enabled or disable my work around last reboot or not.
<glitch_> no tty is working just fine.
<glitch_> let me refrase my question... if you press (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k> how do you get back to your gui, or how do you start bash?
<glitch_> it's like your in init(run level) nothing...
<recon_lap> glitch_: well, don't know what you talking about then, why not look up the command  (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k> actually runs and maybe well know whats what
<recon_lap> well/ somebody
<glitch_> I tried... I hate IRC honestly... but my bff google has not been kind to me.
<WalterN> hate IRC?
<WalterN> thats some strong words
<recon_lap> lol, I dislike shortcut keys :)
<glitch_> well I type slow, dont know how to say things simply, and thus struggle with IRC... so I strongly dislike having to struggle to keep up.
<WalterN> IRC is how I learned to type
<glitch_> lol
<glitch_> i dont think there is a point and click equivelant to <cntrl> <alt> <back space>  or (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k... so if you where to perform that action, you would have to use shortcut keys.
<recon_lap> glitch_: still wonders what  (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k>  is supposed to do, but not going to try as it seems to be a hard reboot from what you describing
<recon_lap> actually make that a soft reboot :)
<glitch_> you can use the command killx but if your gui freezes you need access to the cli to enter it... that's what it's inteded to do in the frist place... give you access to the command line.
<recon_lap> tty?
<glitch_> if your lucky it may work...
<glitch_> i think i know what
<glitch_> s happening...
<glitch_> in *buntu when you kill x your not changing runlevels... just killing x and staying at init5 or V as *buntu seems to call it...
<glitch_> "glitch_: still wonders what  (L)<alt> <prnt scrn> <k>  is supposed to do, but not going to try as it seems to be a hard reboot from what you describing" it's suposed to kill the x server and drop you into a shell, but it's not working like it does on other distros... even debian.
<recon_lap> glitch_: sudo service lightdm stop
<WalterN> kill the x!
<glitch_> but then again they changed the key command for it, and that's the defacto linux standard... we dont have many of those, so I'd rather they leave it alone.
<torax> we dont have many linux standard?
<glitch_> sudo service lightdm stop... what's that do? is it my answer?
<TheSheep> glitch_: you can enable the kill X command
<TheSheep> glitch_: with sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<glitch_> we dont have many standardized things that work on almost every distro
<TheSheep> glitch_: it was disabled because some people tried to set it as a shortcut for something and lost data
<TheSheep> (it's alt+gray *)
<recon_lap> glitch_: it will stop the desktop service , not sure what you'll be left with though :)
<glitch_> there stupid fault, why punish the rest of us?
<glitch_> gray *?
<WalterN> it might be best to <ctrl><alt><F5> before stopping lightdm
<WalterN> or is it ctrl+shift+F5?
<WalterN> (I think its alt)
<TheSheep> glitch_: on the numpad
<glitch_> I would guess it might be best to <ctrl><alt><F5> before stopping lightdm
<TheSheep> glitch_: killing the X server is a debugging function that should really not be exposed on user computers unless you ask for it, and it's easy enough to enable
<glitch_> it might be best to <ctrl><alt><F2~F6>
<glitch_> i did enable it,
<glitch_> that's not my question...
<glitch_> my queation is from where it leaves me how do i recover my x server?
<malv> Is 12.10 stable?
<glitch_> when where it leaves me, doesnt take any command I try.
<malv> a lot of reviews were saying Ubuntu 12.10 is a mess
<knome> malv, xubuntu 12.10 is stable, but if you need to be as stable as possible, keep with 12.04
<glitch_> and it's not just for debugging, it's also for gui recovery when your gui crashes or freezes... though typicaly this only happens when debugging
<recon_lap> I like LTS, dont like having to get on the Bug treadmill every 6 months
<glitch_> *typically
<glitch_> have toddlers... afk
<Wizard> Purrrr
<glitch_> g2g
<xubuntu790> Distro stuck on "setting up network" at splash
<nantou> how do I execute a .bin from the terminal?
<nantou> DRAE.bin is the name
<knome> follow the instructions from the site you downloaded it.
<Jayneil> Hi, I am not able to get hdmi working properly wit xubuntu 12.04. when I connect my laptop to an external hdmi tv (hdmi tv is in 1080p res while laptop is in def. res), certain portion on the right hand side of my laptop is clipped
<Jayneil> also in on the hdmi tv, there are two wallpapers instead of one. Its like the same wallpaper is inside that wallpaper.. one is big and other is small. its pretty annoying
<Jayneil> i even used anandr but even that does not solve the problem
<Jayneil> so any ideas how to solve this issue..?
<knome> Jayneil, what does 'xrandr' on terminal say? please use !pastebin
<Jayneil> just a min..
<Jayneil> http://pastebin.com/0yQhyDXz
<nantou> what do you suggest me to start searching for the of a dictionary to add it to goldendict?
<knome> Jayneil, what does 'xrandr --output HDMI1 --primary' do?
<Jayneil> no change
<Jayneil> the problem is still there..
<knome> Jayneil, what if you add '--auto' to the end?
<Jayneil> the problem is only with the desktop wallpaper on hdmi tv
<Jayneil> rest everything is fine
<Jayneil> also on laptop screen, certain portion is clipped near the right hand side
<knome> yeah, i think this is about the other screen being the primary
<knome> which is physically the left hand side monitor?
<knome> or is that relevant?
<Jayneil> just to clarify i am not looking to extend my laptop screen, i just want to clone it exactly on the hdmi tv
<Jayneil> u want me to put 'auto' instead of primary ?
<knome> Jayneil, right, you want cloning. anyway, try --auto in addition to --primary
<Jayneil> 'xrandr --output HDMI1 --auto --primary' had no effect
<knome> Jayneil, do you want to use the whole resolution on the HDMI output, or just duplicate the laptop screen?
<knome> Jayneil, i mean, in the first case, you obviously can't do that, because your laptop monitor doesn't support that mode
<Jayneil> I want the whole res on the hdmi screen
<Jayneil> so u are saying i need a 1080p screen laptop for it to work?
<knome> Jayneil, i'm saying that if you want to use the 1920x1080 resolution, you can't mirror it as is as your laptop screen doesn't support that
<Jayneil> i tried making the res. of hdmi tv same as the laptop but then it starts looking ugly
<Jayneil> ok
<Jayneil> so what should i do..?
<Jayneil> because if i go any higher than 1366x768 on my hdmi tv, stuff starts getting clipped on my laptop screen
<knome> Jayneil, you can either extend the desktop, so that the screens are virtually set next to each other, or simply use the lower resolution
<knome> Jayneil, but there's no way to mirror the 1920x1080 mode for both, since your hardware doesn't support that
<Jayneil> this is wierd
<knome> Jayneil, what do you mean?
<Jayneil> i had another hp laptop before with 15.6 inch resolution and not full hd screen, i had ubuntu on it.. it would directly clone the screen on my hdmi screen
<Jayneil> and nothing would get clipped
<knome> Jayneil, i'm wondering what might be wrong too; i have the exact same setup here and it's working
<knome> Jayneil, well, i'm not using it like that right now, but it works
<xubuntu274> ...
<knome> xubuntu274, ?
<Jayneil> so maybe upgrading to xubuntu 12.10 will solve it..?
<xubuntu274> how did you guys get rid of the duplicate icons on the desktop?
<xubuntu274> on 12.10.
<knome> Jayneil, mm, no, but as i said, you have two options; to mirror the screen with the lower resolution or "extend" the screen virtually
<knome> Jayneil, do you want me to go through either, or one of those?
<knome> either or both :)
<xubuntu274> what is his problem again?
<xubuntu274> he wants to have the same display resolution on both his computer screen and on a external monitor?
<xubuntu274> bye
<Jayneil> knome thanks a lot for all your help. no its cool. I am going to stick with the option of mirroring the screen with lower resolution. thanks a lot once again..
<Jayneil> i really appreciate it
<knome> Jayneil, no problem - enjoy :)
<knome> (you made me find a dead hdmi cable too, so thanks ;))
<Jayneil> :-)
<TheGrandmother> Hey dudes!
<TheGrandmother> I have a question that i have been googling like an idiot but not been able to find a good answer to:
<TheGrandmother> My boot-up time is longer that it should be so i cheked the log and it fails to start OSS
<TheGrandmother> im not using OSS at all so im trying to find a way of to not start it at boot
<TheGrandmother> but i cant semm to find the propper module and im not really shure how to stop
<MrNaz> when installing apache2 and php, what user does the web server run as?
<TheSheep> MrNaz: www:www
<MrNaz> thanks, but it appears to be www-data
<MrNaz> at least... that's what user the apache2 process is running is
<MrNaz> as*
<TheSheep> right, sorry
<TheSheep> www-data
<TheSheep> bad memory :)
<diegomanule> hello there!!
<knoppies> Hi, I am running Xubuntu12.04. I just logged into OpenBox to test something, and now when I log back into XFCE my transparencies don't work. I've tried xfwm4 --replace with no luck. Im assuming it is either a driver or config issue. Any suggestions?
<knoppies> ok running compiz --replace fixes it. So it must be a problem with xfwm4 or one of its configs.
<knoppies> I've forgotten how good compiz is.
<knoppies> wow this channel is quiet.
<nantou> is 12.10 already released?
<Unit193> Yep, been out a bit.
<nantou> should I upgrade?
<Unit193> Up to you.
<unheeding> do it
<unheeding> you know you want to
#xubuntu 2012-10-26
<PoorCollegeGuy> hey guys i'm getting crashes when i try to extract files using the package manager
<PoorCollegeGuy> anyone know how to solve that one?
<recon_lap> sudo apt-get clean might help
<PoorCollegeGuy> okay,once i'm done doing what i'm doing i'll give that a try thank you :)
<matematikaadit> hello,
<matematikaadit> How does we know whether a page is served locally or not?
<matematikaadit> I mean, if I visited http://192.168.1.1 in my machine, does this page served from my computer?
<moondog> or http://localhost
<moondog> or http://127.0.0.1
<GridCube> matematikaadit: 192.168.1.1 is usually adsl modems or any other devices that acts as hub
<GridCube> its a lan ip you can only access from your network
<FounderOf420> hi guys, im looking for a software based volume amplifier
<FounderOf420> for example, vlc can amp volume beyond 100% with software amp. im looking for the same functionality to be able to add to the basic desktop mixer
<GridCube> alsamixer does that
<GridCube> i mean pavucontrol
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> pavucontrol
<FounderOf420> launching synaptic now :)
<FounderOf420> ohh i already have it installed. i must be using alsa by default\
<xubuntu356> hello
 * studio12 12.04.1 Installer: "Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<GridCube> studio12: does your computer has UEFI?
<studio12> currently looking to try this:  http://www.av8n.com/computer/htm/grub-reinstall.htm
<studio12> no UEFI
<suttiwit> when i open an html document locally, what command was executed?
<suttiwit> firefox %U ?
<suttiwit> am i correct?
<suttiwit> xubuntu 12.10
<suttiwit> nvm bye
<xubuntu103> anyone here feel like saving a n00b from utter failure?
<xubuntu103> tried to install ubuntu on SD card, while leaving win7 untouched on hd0. now it only boots to grub rescue or live cd
<holstein> xubuntu103: i would recover the mbr in windows
<holstein> take the sd card out. fix windows.. then you can decide what you want to do
<holstein> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<holstein> you can alwasy refer to that and just install grub and let it boot both of them
<xubuntu103> ok i'm on a netbook...no cd drive. i have 2 sd card slots.
<holstein> xubuntu103: im not sure how microsoft will allow you to recover the mbr, but thats what you have broken
<holstein> what would i do? just install ubuntu beside windows.. it'll shrink it down and install grub and boot both
<xubuntu103> somehow i managed to install xubuntu on to sd2. win7 hasn't changed, is on hd. i'm on sd1 running live xubuntu
<holstein> xubuntu103: you should consider what might happen though, and always have backups and ways to reinstall
<holstein> xubuntu103: i doubt win7 changed, though you could have broken it.. i think you just borked the mbr
<xubuntu103> ok lets see...how can i troubleshoot the mbr?
<xubuntu103> as a side note, i did try to browse to my hd win7 so i could grab some data and upload it to dropbox...but it fails to mount the drive
<xubuntu103> btw, thx for helping me
<holstein> what fails to mount what? the live CD wont mount the ntfs partition?
<xubuntu103> that is correct. live "CD" which is actually on sd card won't mount the ntfs with win7 on it
<holstein> xubuntu103: whats the error? i would probably test the drive
<xubuntu103> here's the error: "Adding read ACL for uid 999 to `/media/xubuntu' failed: Operation not supported"
<holstein> xubuntu103: how are you trying to mount it?
<xubuntu103> i get the same error when trying to open the other sd card that has desktop version of xubuntu
<xubuntu103> double clicking on it
<holstein> xubuntu103: if it were me, and i were worried about the windows install, i would fix it.. i would recover the mbr.. maybe try and force a chkdsk or whatever that was
<xubuntu103> well, if i can get xubuntu figured out, i would like to use it. it's waaaay faster on my netbook than win7. but i gotta get the data off first.
<xubuntu103> anyway, any tips or link on recovering mbr?
<holstein> xubuntu103: theres just the one tip AFAIK.. i have used the windows install disc to recover it.. not sure if there are other tools
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/183799/fix-windows-mbr-using-ubuntu-live-cd might be relevant
<holstein> i have only ever used a windows disk
<xubuntu103> thx. well i will poke around and see if i can find a win disk. maybe my manuf. put it on a partition.
<holstein> xubuntu103: i would be trying some other live CD's and try and mount that ntfs partition
<xubuntu103> thx for the help.. i'll research those options
<holstein> xubuntu103: i hope you havent lost anything... its a good idea to backup before. even though you were trying to be safe
<holstein> xubuntu103: i used to unplug the hard drive.. the internal one.. and install to SD cards
<xubuntu103> everything critical was already backed up. there is work stuff that i might need, but haven't used in the past month that isn't backed up
<holstein> xubuntu103: you still should be able to install grub somewhere and just boot all the os's that are there and showing up
<holstein> xubuntu103: makes me wonder why the partitions are mounting though... good luck!
<holstein> arent*
<xubuntu103> ha i did that on my old laptop. but this one has the ssd right on the mobo. argh asus!
<xubuntu103> ok i'm gonna go google this stuff and see what i can find out. thanks again!
<ilias> hi. i fresh installed 12.04 to an acer travelmate 2700 series with a 3gz cpu and 750 mb ram and runs smoothly except that too often during browsing (either with chromium or firefox) the system freezes and needs restart using power on/off button. Any idea on that issue?
<[JJ]Albert> I have no sound here in Xubuntu 12.10.
<[JJ]Albert> Tried reinstalling alsa-base, but it still does not work.
<[JJ]Albert> I installed it on top of 12.04. where sound was running fine after a few crowbars to the occasional sound driver issues.
<[JJ]Albert> But yes, sound is not working. ALSA, that is.
<nerd_jones> how come my server (http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=2776) reboots faster than my client(http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&lc=en&dlc=en&docname=c03349988)?
<nerd_jones> server xubuntu 12.04   client, xubuntu 12.10
<[JJ]Albert> hmm, dunno
<[JJ]Albert> I am hoping someone has a simple explanation of how I can troubleshoot my audio issues with ALSA.
<[JJ]Albert> Here in Xubuntu 12.10.
<[JJ]Albert> I'll brb, gonna reset. mebbe it'll be fixed since I tried alsa-base one more time, again. :p
<[JJ]Albert> Nope, audio is still broken.
<[JJ]Albert> Here in 12.10
<[JJ]Albert> ALSA 1.0.25, I think. Whatever the latest one is.
<[JJ]Albert> That may be it.
<[JJ]Albert> Any ideas?
<[JJ]Albert> Oh yeah, and my soundchip is the Realtek ALC889.
<[JJ]Albert> Anyone?
<[JJ]Albert> Alright, this MIGHT be a bug which has affected me: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1033233
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1033233 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[iMac9,1, Realtek ALC889A, Speaker, Internal] No sound at all with kernel 3.5.0" [Medium,Confirmed]
<[JJ]Albert> And it probably is close, except I'm not on an imac, but a built system with a GIGABYTE GA-A75M-D2H
<[JJ]Albert> Again, no sound with ALSA on Xubuntu 12.10, with a Realtek ALC889 soundchip.
<[JJ]Albert> Anyone got a clue what I should do? Besides reinstalling alsa, which has cured nothing.
<[JJ]Albert> I'm reading into this myself, so it's not hopeless.
<[JJ]Albert> Just annoying.
<[JJ]Albert> It's starting to become hopeless though, not to mention taxing.
<[JJ]Albert> Again, no sound with ALSA on Xubuntu 12.10, with a Realtek ALC889 soundchip. Already tried reinstalling ALSA, but no dice.
<[JJ]Albert> (Not meaning to repeat myself, just when new people come in)
<[JJ]Albert> Oh, hold on. I think I may be onto something. Pulseaudio was reinstalled, which possibly ruined the whole thing for me.
<[JJ]Albert> Purging that and restarting again. But not before reinstalling ALSA... AGAIN.
<[JJ]Albert> Nope. :(
<[JJ]Albert> This is, and I won't lie, getting irritating. ALSA not working. ALC889. 12.10.
<[JJ]Albert> Any advice?
<akis> hi all. on afriend's notebook which runs 12.04 was choosed to log-in without a 'display session on login'. now we want to add 'lubuntu' to make the system lighter. On startup how can we force the system to load lubuntu and not xubuntu?
<[JJ]Albert> install lubuntu stuff
<[JJ]Albert> In synaptic
<[JJ]Albert> Lubuntu core, I think.
<[JJ]Albert> Restart
<[JJ]Albert> In login screen, select the list tab saying "Xubuntu session" and swap it out for something "lubuntu"
<[JJ]Albert> Uh, does that answer your question? Sorry I'm not real wordy right now. Going through my own problem ATM.
<akis> Albert: i dont have login screen how can i enable it?
<WalterN> hmm
<WalterN> it seems xubuntu is not working correctly with my printer
<akis> ok. we fixed it.
<WalterN> yeah... it wont print anything :-/
<xubuntu893> Hi fellows, I'm trying to install Xubuntu 12.04 and/or 12.10 on Samsung q550 tablet - without any success. On 12.04 there is problem with Xubuntu booting to access the instalation proccess (the same on desktop and alternate version). On 12.10 there is success in installing, but there is no chance to launch gui (xde). Do you have any similar experience with Samsung q550? thanks!
<baizon> xubuntu893: try that http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<chaotixx> hi is anyione here?
<TheSheep> hi | chaotixx
<chaotixx> i did a fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 off of a usb...  wired networking worked fine but wireless did not...  saw online and for my broadcom adapter it was a prob
<chaotixx> so i upgraded to 12.10 in the terminal
<chaotixx> and now, the computer has no networking, wired or wireless
<chaotixx> hi TheSheep
<xubuntu930> Hi I have installed xubuntu with Spanish keyboard layout. But I have a keyboard in English, and sometimes I need to switch to English keyboard. How I can make the switch from keyboard using a keyboard shortcut?
<TheSheep> chaotixx: does it see the network devices?
<chaotixx> in the terminal, yes...  in the network manager icon on the xfce panel, no
<chaotixx> i can pastebin a lspci output
<TheSheep> chaotixx: I'm more interested in 'ifconfig -a'
<chaotixx> ok
<chaotixx> oh i cant pastebin   :(
<chaotixx> no internet on that one
<chaotixx> but it says...
<chaotixx> well, what should i look for
<chaotixx> sry
<chaotixx> lspci shows both adapters at the bottem...  and ifconfig -alooks exactly like ifconfig
<chaotixx> lo is the only section
<chaotixx> and i just tried ifconfig eth0 up
<chaotixx> no  avail
<chaotixx> but theres no such devices
<TheSheep> chaotixx: so it does't see the network devices
<chaotixx> no
<chaotixx> just lo
<TheSheep> chaotixx: it just sees the network card as a pci card
<chaotixx> no eth or wlan
<chaotixx> is that what lo means
<chaotixx> ?
<chaotixx> i had no idea what lo was
<TheSheep> loopback
<chaotixx> oh ok
<TheSheep> it's the 127.0.0.1
<chaotixx> ohh
<chaotixx> local host right?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> anyways, if you do lsmod
<chaotixx> what can i do?
<TheSheep> do you have the network modules loaded?
<chaotixx> i dont think they are
<chaotixx> unless..  what type of name would it have
<TheSheep> bcma? b43?
<chaotixx> nope
<chaotixx> howd you know ii  have broadcom b43...
<TheSheep> I have it too
<chaotixx> yeah this is crazzy
<TheSheep> it's a macbook :(
<TheSheep> did you add anything to module blacklists?
<chaotixx> no
<chaotixx> never heard of mod blacklists
<TheSheep> can you look through 'dmesg | less' and see when it's trying to detect networking devices?
<TheSheep> any errors there?
<balgkarbr> HI guys, once more i just pas here to say that Xubuntu for me is more like a ... im really happy to know that xubuntu exist.
<TheSheep> balgkarbr: cool, we are happy too
<chaotixx> some things have *ERROR* im not sure tho
<chaotixx> it was deff not less than dmesg
<balgkarbr> The perfect OS.Just a pendrive and i make my computer sings
<chaotixx> there were too many lines to go back and look thru
<TheSheep> chaotixx: you can search with /
<chaotixx> ok...  what to search for
<TheSheep> chaotixx: 'n' takes you to the next place
<chaotixx> error
<TheSheep> 'net' maybe?
<chaotixx> ok
<chaotixx> patterm not found ((press RETURN) is what it said
<chaotixx> when i searched for net
<TheSheep> the command is 'dmesg | less' with the pipe character in the middle
<TheSheep> less lets you scroll
<chaotixx> yup i did that
<chaotixx> and i know i am searching the way u told me too because i tried some things i could see first...  and now i am trying stuff like b43 broadcom net
<chaotixx> i dont know how this happenned
<TheSheep> my guess it that it didn't update completely
<chaotixx> i could re install 12.04 again....  thats still on the usb sticl
<chaotixx> or i could make a 12.10 usb stick
<TheSheep> yeah, we will get to that if we can't fix it
<chaotixx> it deff updated...  i had to press y to restart
<chaotixx> ok
<TheSheep> btw, is it a macbook?
<chaotixx> no
<chaotixx> it is a dell inspiron
<TheSheep> deff?
<chaotixx> older one
<chaotixx> yeah
<TheSheep> what is 'deff'?
<chaotixx> definately
<chaotixx> sorry
<TheSheep> ah, sorry, not a native speaker
<chaotixx> what is your other language?
<TheSheep> if it updated, then it should still have the older kernel there
<TheSheep> Polish
<chaotixx> i see
<chaotixx> nice
<TheSheep> so you could boot that older kernel and see if it works
<chaotixx> how? i dont have grub installed
<TheSheep> you can get to the kenel menu by holding down shift during boot
<chaotixx> ok
<TheSheep> you have grub installed
<TheSheep> without grub it wouldn't boot
<chaotixx> ook
<chaotixx> i thought that was only for dual boot
<chaotixx> im learning a lot tonite
<chaotixx> :)
<TheSheep> no, it's always tehre
<chaotixx> thanks
<TheSheep> if it works with the older kernel, try following the steps to get yor wireless working with it
<chaotixx> GRUB LOADING!!
<chaotixx> yay
<TheSheep> !networking
<chaotixx> "!networking" in the term?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<TheSheep> sorry
<chaotixx> do you use xubuntu as well?
<TheSheep> yes
<chaotixx> i never got a grub menu
<TheSheep> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<chaotixx> well if i did it didnt show up/.....  the computer i use is a pos, and i have the vga cord hooked up to a tv as it has no monitor...  it is an old inspiron laptop with no screeen
<chaotixx> so sometimes, like when i am booting up, the screen goes off till a gui part
<TheSheep> chaotixx: try esc instead, maybe...
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> that sucks
<chaotixx> when i was booting i hit shift..  and then it said grub loading
<chaotixx> and then i got a black screen
<chaotixx> and then xubuntu loaded
<chaotixx> i knowww
<chaotixx> i think i lost this round
<chaotixx> lol
<TheSheep> you can enable grub menu
<chaotixx> but it wont show on my tv
<TheSheep> in /etc/defaults/grub
<chaotixx> lol
<chaotixx> it will be a blank screen till i get to gui
<TheSheep> if it showed 'grub loading'
<TheSheep> then it should show
<TheSheep> worth a try anyways
<chaotixx> i would think so, but theres a lot of stuff it shows and then unshows
<TheSheep> even if it doesn't show, you could try to use it blindly
<chaotixx> maybe i could after it says grub loading and the screen goes black, just press 'down' and then enter?
<TheSheep> but after all this, I think that a reinstall might be the quickest way to get it working
<chaotixx> yeah
<chaotixx> the question is, what should i install with
<TheSheep> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<chaotixx> i used xubuntu because of my limitations
<chaotixx> i meant what distro this time
<chaotixx> lol
<TheSheep> ah
<chaotixx> sorry'
<TheSheep> well, that's up to you
<chaotixx> i could do it again
<chaotixx> or go with something else
<chaotixx> i am getting a bit used to xubuntu
<chaotixx> lxde wasnt my fav
<TheSheep> you could try mint, maybe they have the broadcom working out of the box
<chaotixx> they do
<chaotixx> but i have a lot of limitations
<chaotixx> i dunno...  mate might be too slow
<chaotixx> im thinking of just using xbmcubtu
<chaotixx> or xbmc live
<TheSheep> can't help you there
<chaotixx> but i wanted a distro behind it
<TheSheep> just try a couple
<chaotixx> im going ubuntu based
<chaotixx> i might look for the lightest version of mint
<chaotixx> i like mint
<chaotixx> been using it since v10
<TheSheep> I think they have a version based on debian too
<chaotixx> lmde
<chaotixx> its called i think
<chaotixx> im gonna try making an xubuntu 12.10 install first
<chaotixx> but these are all good ideas here
<chaotixx> i wish i could just run unity or gnome 3 on this box
<chaotixx> it would be perfect on my tv
<chaotixx> its a big screen
<chaotixx> i appreciate greatly the help
<chaotixx> thank you
<chaotixx> and all the best to you, TheSheep
<TheSheep> thanks, same to you
<chaotixx> i wonder if mint xfce is to mint what xubuntu is to ubuntu
<chaotixx> that would suck
<chaotixx> but ill try it out
<chaotixx> well, only suck for me
<chaotixx> xubuntu is ok
<lestus> lol wth was that guy on about?
<lestus> was he on drugs or something?
<lestus> haha
<knome> lestus, excuse me, but how was that relevant for a support channel?
<lestus> knome, apologies, it wasn't
<xubuntu086> hello?
<xubuntu086> I just installed Xubuntu and found out that there is no automatic wireless detection. Or is it certain that Xubuntu doesn't coe with pre-built drivers
<xubuntu086> for xubuntu by default?
<xubuntu086> forget this i'm out
<Spit> Hello
<Spit> Anyone here?
<apm1> no
<apm1> irony :p
<apm1> after hibernating my laptop when i open the lid and press the power button to resume , does the hibernated state of the os stored in the swap get automatically deleted ?
<apm1> stupid but genuine question ;)
<nantou> is this outdated? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-bincue-files-to-iso-in-ubuntu.html
<nantou> should I use something else?
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> it might justs work
<mrcarrot> I ended up having to fix a xubuntu install of a friend. He has been messing with the display settings, and now when the computer boots up, everything is just black. He did it from inside of xfce. Where is the configuration file stored?
<mrcarrot> I can not find the usual /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GridCube> there should not be one
<GridCube> not since like 2006
<mrcarrot> Where is it stored then?
<GridCube> how is everything black?
<GridCube> does he gets to the lightdm greeter?
<mrcarrot> If I do a normal booting, I can see the pre-X splash. Then it turns black
<GridCube> i mean is he asked for user/password?
<mrcarrot> Nope. And he had automatic login, so it is normally never getting to whatever *dm it was running.
<GridCube> ok, can you get to a tty and see if X are running?
<mrcarrot> Right now I have booted it up in single user mode, wanting to edit whatever file you change when you change the resolution from the "settings" menu.
<GridCube> ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/displays.xml
<GridCube> mrcarrot: ^^^
<mrcarrot> GridCube: Thanks!
<servaas> i have no trash in thunar and gvfs is installed what can i do
<GridCube> servaas: ?
<GridCube> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<servaas> i i open thunar there is no trash icon in the sidepanel
<nantou> how do I open a img file?
<servaas> i run xubuntu 12.10 i try to acces the trash in thunar but there is no icon to click on
<GridCube> servaas: do you have write persmissions?
<GridCube> nantou: what type of img file, there are several
<servaas> how can i check for write permissions ?
<torax> nantou: what do you want to do with the img file?
<nantou> microsoft attributre definition file
<nantou> I want to open it
<nantou> would it be easier to make an iso out of it?
<GridCube> !img
<GridCube> nantou: doesnt xfburn opens it?
<spow> Hi. I've installed Xubuntu on my eeepc but I had to reboot 4 or 5 times today until the screen would show something (be it X or a console). Is this a known issue ?
<servaas> my trash icon magically reappeared in thunar so the problem is solved but the reason why it disappeared is unknown
<GridCube> servaas: you dindt had write permissions
<servaas> i did no change permissions
<GridCube> spow: have you checked the logs?
<GridCube> servaas: you dont have to, they should be automatically granted
<servaas> i did add the trash plugin to the panel maybe that helped i was able to access the trash that way
<nantou> is xfburn a default app?
<GridCube> nantou: it should
<GridCube> in xubuntu it is
<servaas> ok gridcube
<GridCube> servaas: i dont really know if that helped or not
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> but good you got it working
<Guest55307> hi, i just installed xubuntu 12.10 and it looks great.I have an issue though, i don't have a mail icon for thunderbird in indicator plugin and i can not edit the menu.Does anybody had these issues
<servaas> was the messaging indicator plugin not removed in 12.10 ?
<Chad__> I have the same issue of not being able to edit my menu.
<GridCube> have any of you read the release notes?
<Guest55307> I didn;t
<servaas> i did partly but forgot most
<GridCube> http://xubuntu.org/news/12-10-release/
<servaas> i can add the applications menu right click it and choose properties and edit the menu i edited out the games menu
<GridCube> Chad__: there is an option for editing the Main Menu on Settings, you can launch it from alt-f2 searching alacarte as well
<Chad__> GridCube: That's the problem. Alacarte doesn't work.
<servaas> release notes : Known Issues  Applications The messaging indicator is not available for 12.10
<servaas> you can not start alacarte
<GridCube> Chad__: how "doesnt work"?
<Chad__> servaas: I can start it, but I cannot remove items from being shown.
<GridCube> Chad__: launch it from a terminal and see what the log is
<plat> Me too,can not edit menu
<servaas> you can not remove checkmarks or you can not save the changes ?
<plat> i can not save the changes
<Chad__> servaas: I can remove checkmarks, but they come back after I exit Alacarte.
<servaas> and if you start it from terminal with sudo ?
<Chad__> servaas: http://pastebin.com/zrutvxpi
<Chad__> servaas: No
<servaas> gi._glib.GError: Failed to look up menu_file for "applications.menu" << that is too high for me
<GridCube> those errors show when you try to save? or change something? or just when you open?
<Chad__> GridCube: just when attempting to open with sudo.
<GridCube> dont sudo it
<GridCube> if you sudo it will try to change the menu for root and root doesnt have a menu
<Chad__> GridCube: It opens without sudo, but it won't save the changes I make.
<GridCube> yes, i want to see what errors it logs then
<Chad__> GridCube: I know this is a stupid question, but where will those errors be logged?
<GridCube> in the terminal you use to launch it
<Chad__> GridCube: In that case, there are no errors shown.
<servaas> maybe you need to provide the path to the file ?
<GridCube> i see
<GridCube> servaas: Chad__ plat https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte/+bug/1069207
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069207 in alacarte (Ubuntu) "Unable to edit or add items to main menu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GridCube> please report your issues to the tracker :)
<servaas> so the bug only affects some user
<servaas> but i did a fresh install not an upgrade
<GridCube> amd64 users apparently
<servaas> i have intel incide (r) (c)
<Chad__> GridCube: Thanks. I've never reported a bug before. What instructions must I follow?
<GridCube> Chad__: you need a launchpad account, its free to get one, then you report it as a forum message, if you are reporting something new you should use the ubuntu-bug program that is preinstalled on your computer
<GridCube> try to add all the information you think is important, like the outputs of uname -a for example
<Chad__> GridCube: Alright, thanks a lot!
<GridCube> servaas: if a microprocesor uses the 64bit arch it doesnt matter if its intel or whoever, the software is known as amd64
<servaas> ok i am 32 bit
<GridCube> then report that you are experiencing this issue aswell please
<GridCube> and add your arch information
<GridCube> and all what you think is relevant
<servaas> but it works for me
<GridCube> P: then you dont have to report anything
<GridCube> !info menulibre
<ubottu> Package menulibre does not exist in quantal
<GridCube> Chad__: you can try this: http://www.smdavis.us/projects/menulibre/
<servaas> but is the 32 and 64 bit package not compiled from the same source ?
<Chad__> GridCube: I'll use that in the meantime, I guess.
<nantou> how do I upgrade to 12.10? I can download a torrent from the official site, the iso file, but then? will I have the option to upgrade without deleting the contents of my laptop?
<servaas> nantou , The update manager GUI will offer you 12.10 Xubuntu  (it shows as Ubuntu, but updates Xubuntu); Alternatively, launch a  Terminal and enter sudo do-release-upgrade
<nantou> ok
<GridCube> Chad__: you can do it manually aswel: http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<nantou> servaas, the command line option: Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<nantou> No new release found, but it is 12.04 the one I have
<GridCube> nantou: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chad__> GridCube: I may just have to do that. MenuLibre isn't appearing in my menu. And I don't know what command to issue at the terminal to run it.
<nantou> sorry, it was my fault, I had ot configured to show only long term support upgrades
<GridCube> Chad__: i would bet you 25 cents right now that its menulibre on a terminal
<nantou> the fastest way to upgrade is a fresh installation, right?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> and safer
<nantou> i cannot do that, unfortunately...
<Chad__> GridCube: I was surprised too. It's not menulibre
<servaas> maybe only lts upgrades are selected in the sources editor
<nantou> how long can it last the upgrade (non fresh)? 2 hours?
<nantou> should I shut everything but the upgrader?
<servaas> depends on connection my mobile broadband took a day for the upgrade but i after much trouble i downloaded the iso and did a fresh install
<nantou> thats depressing servaas , anyhow it says its going to last 93 mns and shut evertything
<nantou> so cya
<servaas> patience is a virtue
<servaas> so i am very happy that xubuntu team decided to keep the size of xubuntu to the size of cd instead of dvd
<knome> servaas, great to have that feedback too
<jarnos_> Some error resulting text mode after trying to eject USB stick in Thunar in 12.04. kern.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1307476/  I could not reproduce the effect. Is there something I could do to make ubuntu better in this case?
<jarnos_> Ctrl-Alt-F7 returned me in the desktop environment. Thunar window was not responding, though.
<jarnos_> I guess there is something wrong with the nouveau driver for graphics;  multiple segfaults, chromium crashes frequently, see the kern.log.
<servaas> maybe there was a read or write action or you were in the filesystem of the device when unmounting ?
<jarnos_> servaas, I am not sure, but it should not freeze in that case, but complain.
<jarnos_> If you have some idea, please mail me to 8 at iki dot fi, if I am not online.
<knome> jarnos_, this is not craigslist
<jarnos_> knome, what is craigslist?
<knome> jarnos_, nevermind. post your question to the forums or so if you want people to contact you even if you weren't around.
<TheSheep> jarnos_: in short, nobody will e-mail you, but you can check out the forums
<servaas> gvfs can slow down thunar ?
<Noxity> Hey, I'm not sure if this is a Minecraft or Xubuntu problem, but whenever I come out of fullscreen (F11) mode, Minecraft crashes with this error log; http://pastebin.com/QHMGQe7q
<baizon> Noxity: update your java
<baizon> then try to run it as root
<Noxity> I'm running it with OpenJDK 7
<GridCube> Noxity: is this plain minecraft or have you modded it?
<GridCube> Noxity: is this plain minecraft or have you modded it?
<baizon> Noxity: the last version is 1.7.9
<GridCube> its... not
<GridCube> oh, you mean java
<baizon> yes yes
<Noxity> It's the latest 1.4.2, with OptiFine and TooManyItems, but it happened before I modded it and with 1.3.2
<Noxity> Where do I install Java?
<Noxity> (Software Centre/Java site/Ubuntu site?)
<GridCube> Noxity: from USC or Synaptic
<GridCube> Noxity: run java -version
<GridCube> on a terminal
<Noxity> 1.6.0_24
<GridCube> same here
<GridCube> no mods tho
<GridCube> minecraft 1.4.2 works fine
<Noxity> Go fullscreen then back out, does it crash?
<Habermas> Is xubuntu the same ubuntu just with a different graphic interface?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> Habermas:  yes
<Noxity> It uses XFCE instead of Unity, that's the main change, but there are many other differences
<ironfoot495> Can someone help me find the right way to see my 1024x756 resolution?
<GridCube> its just another desktop over ubuntu's os
<GridCube> ironfoot495: how is the "right way"
<GridCube> you want to rotate it to the right?
<GridCube> also 756?
<ironfoot495> GridCube: I really need help . I installed server 12.04 and installed the proprietary driver but still does not work?
<Noxity> baizon: How do I get to 1.7.9? Synaptic?
<GridCube> Noxity: no, installing java 7 its a pita
<GridCube> ironfoot495: whats the problem
<Noxity> GridCube: Shall I get Java 7 instead of OpenJDK 7?
<GridCube> Noxity: not really
<GridCube> it should just work
<GridCube> try not using mods
<Noxity> What are you using to run it?
<ironfoot495> GridCube: I can't get my AKIA  1024x756 to see the  the OS?
<GridCube> java -jar minecraft.jar
<GridCube> ironfoot495: i really dont understand what you mean, if you could elaborate please
<Noxity> I mean OpenJDK 7 or Oracle Java 7?
<GridCube> openjdk seems to work fine
<Noxity> Hmm, no idea why then
<Noxity> Mods don't affect it, it happened before mods were installed
<GridCube> are you using your proper video drivers?
<Habermas> I have an old netbook with Ubuntu 12.04 and it lags sometimes. Would it improve the performance if I changed the graphic interface from GNOME to XFCE?
<GridCube> Habermas: probably yes.
<GridCube> hard enfasis on probably
<ironfoot495> GridCube: ok I went to the add proprietary driver and added the drive FGLRX Graphics Driver but it does not work???
<GridCube> Noxity: also are you usin the improved lwgjl? http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Update_LWJGL
<GridCube> ironfoot495: what i dont understand is how it doesnt work? you cant log anymore? you cant choose different screen resolutions? how is it not working?
<Noxity> I've just been looking through the error again and saw that, it's to do with LWJGL... I'll try updating it
<ironfoot495> I can't choose diffent resolutions!!!
<GridCube> ok, open a terminal and type: xrandr
<GridCube> and paste the results on a pastebin
<ironfoot495> GridCube: I have to use my small screen to even get on.
<GridCube> ironfoot495: use a tty
<ironfoot495> GridCube:  could you explain please.
<ironfoot495> GridCube:  the procedure I mean.
<GridCube> if you press ctrl-alt-F1 to F6 you can cycle trhough different Text Terminals, the F7 is where the graphical instance resides
<Noxity> GridCube: Updated LWJGL, still crashes
<GridCube> if you open a tty you can login and type: xrandr | pastebint
<GridCube> and pass us the resulsts of that
<GridCube> or...  maybe that wont work  because you wont be on X's...
<GridCube> ok... no... that wont work
<GridCube> silly me
<servaas> is anyone using the mail panel plugin and does it work with ssl and live.com or hotmail.com ?
<GridCube> ok ironfoot495 lets do this this way, go to a tty, log in, type this: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<GridCube> then reboot
<GridCube> stuff should be fixed but you wont have privative drivers enabled anymore
<GridCube> mail panel plugin?
<servaas> the name is mail watcher
<GridCube> nope, never heard of it
<GridCube> i check my emails on google
<ironfoot495> GridCube:  I did as you suggested but I get the response not supported.
<servaas> lol
<GridCube> ironfoot495: not supported?
<GridCube> how not supported?
<GridCube> ironfoot495: have you loged into a tty?
<ironfoot495> yeah! you see I normally download the drivers from the propietary drivers know as add drivers and I actived the drivers but I still get a black screen.
<ironfoot495> use the largerscreen.
<GridCube> ironfoot495: yes, but if you remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file from /etc/X11 it should reboot to generic drivers
<ironfoot495> GridCube:  ok thanks I'll give it a try.
<vektek> hi all, migrating from windows. do you think this is a good distro to get started?
<baizon> vektek: yes
<vektek> cool. thank you baizon
<baizon> np
<ironfoot495> I'm trying to get my AKAI 37' to work using 12.04?
<ironfoot495> can someone help me please!
<Habermas> what is AKAI 37? TV set?
<ironfoot495> Habermas: It's a 37" flat screen.
<ironfoot495> I tried googleing it but I get nowhere.
<hhhzzzarn> hello
<hhhzzzarn> i am having difficulty with display in xubuntu
<hhhzzzarn> since xubuntu can not duplicate the desktop perfectly on two displays (the smaller one shows only a portion of the desktop).
<hhhzzzarn> so I have to disable my netbooks display and keep the external monitor on. but when I unplug the vga, my netbook display will not be automatically used and it will stay black.
<hhhzzzarn> i am trying it now to see if it is still the case.
<hhhzzzarn> .
<MrHotsauce> hm
<MrHotsauce> anyone have issues with "cupsd" crashing? im assuming thats the printer daemon thing correct?
<bibhas> that guy didn't know about `arandr`
<evopilot> hi
<evopilot> Is there supposed to be a 'restart' option as well as shutdown and suspend?
<baizon> !hi | evopilot
<ubottu> evopilot: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<evopilot> in the menu "under my username" all I have is suspend and shutdown, no restart option? Using xubuntu 12.10
<baizon> evopilot: right-click and go to properties
<baizon> there you can add / remove options
<evopilot> sorted thanks, bit of a newbie I'm afraid just getting to know my way around :$
<unheeding> use the command line
<unheeding> it's more fun
<unheeding> once you get the hang of it
<evopilot> as in 'sudo apt-get' etc ?
<Mike-Linux-NL> hello everyone... is there a backup solution to backup my entire Xubuntu install, incl. home folder?
<evopilot> I've just used the terminal to upgrade .... absolutely LOVE IT!
<Mike-Linux-NL> as 1 big iso file, without a 4gb limit?
<baizon> Mike-Linux-NL: deja-dup
<Mike-Linux-NL> does is let me reinstall the entire distro as it is now?
<baizon> would be my recommendation
<Mike-Linux-NL> with my settings, files etc?
<baizon> kinda
<baizon> you need to sync your installed software and your fine then
<Mike-Linux-NL> sync? how do you mean?
<torax> not a backup tool, but I use clonezilla to do images of my HDD
<servaas> you want to clone your drive ?
<baizon> Mike-Linux-NL: i mean this http://www.howtogeek.com/111989/how-to-sync-quickly-reinstall-applications-on-ubuntu/
<Mike-Linux-NL> well.. i have Xubuntu installed, but tweaked to fit my needs and support of this laptop. i want to try something else for a while, but if neccesary be able to re-install this setup i have now
<torax> clonezilla
<torax> http://partedmagic.com/doku.php?id=start
<Mike-Linux-NL> well this is a dual boot.. i dont wanna clone the entire drive...
<Mike-Linux-NL> and if i do clone this partition, then what about grub?
<torax> you can clone partitions
<torax> I prefer parted magic, it has few useful tools, including clonezilla
<evopilot> does it also copy grub too?
<torax> yes
<torax> I havent restored partitions to dual boot, so I dont know if theres something you need to know, but I bet theres good tutorials in internet
<Mike-Linux-NL> i rather have a solution that i can back the entire system as an iso file, and "burn" that onto a bootable usb drive to reinstall when i want
<evopilot> do u mean the entire drive?
<Mike-Linux-NL> no entire linux install that is on this drive... next to windows
<Mike-Linux-NL> remastersys could do it, but i read it has a 4gb restriction?
<evopilot> I'm on a dual-boot also
<Mike-Linux-NL> or that restriction is build in ubuntu derivates
<servaas> if the install is not bigger than 9 gig you can try it with xfburn ?
<evopilot> kinda new to linux though ;$
<servaas> biggest dvd in xfburn is 7.9 gig
<torax> Mike-Linux-NL: you can burn parted magic to usb key and use that same key to store the image
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Info] Looking for server irc.geekshed.net (port 6667)...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Info] Server gevonden, bezig met verbinden...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Info] Verbonden; bezig met inloggen...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Aankondiging] --*** Please wait while we scan your connection for open proxies...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Aankondiging] -Tyrol.GeekShed.net-*** Looking up your hostname...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Aankondiging] -Tyrol.GeekShed.net-*** Found your hostname (cached)
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Aankondiging] -Tyrol.GeekShed.net-*** Checking ident...
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Fout] Verbinding met server irc.geekshed.net (poort 6667) verloren: Onbekende fout.
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Info] Proberen opnieuw te verbinden naar irc.geekshed.net (poort 6667) in 10 seconden.
<Mike-Linux-NL> [Aankondiging] -Tyrol.GeekShed.net-*** No ident response; username prefixed with ~
<Mike-Linux-NL> [CTCP] Versionverzoek ontvangen van IRC.
<Mike-Linux-NL> [010] Mike-Linux-NL irc.geekshed.net 6667 Please use this Server/Port instead
<Mike-Linux-NL> [error] Closing Link: Mike-Linux-NL[dhcp-077-248-210-051.chello.nl] (This server is full.)
<Mike-Linux-NL> oops
<evopilot> wowzer, gotta give that go!
<Mike-Linux-NL> http://www.remastersys.com/ubuntu.html this is what i ment to paste
<servaas> copy root to usb ?
<evopilot> would this also copy grub?
<servaas> you can use "dd" for that isnt it but that is powerfull tool you can also erase your install with it
<servaas> http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/ddcommand.htm
<evopilot> ooer..looks a little scary..eek
<servaas> if you have a spare harddrive you can make a copy and swap them
<torax> well, I´d use clonezilla
<evopilot> I have that on a cd
<servaas> but clone zilla has imitations
<servaas> limitations* like remastersys it has to fit on one cd or dvd
<servaas> Limitations:    The destination partition must be equal or larger than the source one.   Differential/incremental backup is not implemented yet.   Online imaging/cloning is not implemented yet. The partition to be imaged or cloned has to be unmounted.   Software RAID/fake RAID/firmware RAID is not supported by default. It's can be done manually only.   Due to the image format limitation, the image can not be  explored or mounted. You can _NOT_ recovery si
<torax> yes, clonezilla is not perfect
<torax> what has to fit on cd or dvd?
<servaas> all what you want to backup
<torax> why would it have to fit on dvd?
<servaas> Recovery Clonezilla live with multiple CDs or DVDs is not  implemented yet
<torax> well yes if your source is dvd
<David-A> If we are talking about Mike's problem it was about copying the system (excluding home) for later restore.
<David-A> As I understod it
<servaas> yes david
<torax> I use local device to store my clonezilla images
<servaas> but i would rather have an xubuntu iso,  the home in a backup and maybe a list of package that i use in a textfile
<servaas> if you have a bigger target medium like a drive or partition there is no problem
<torax> copy of home and maybe /etc and list of packages sounds like a good plan
<torax> Mike-Linux-NL: norton ghost can span the partition image to multiple dvd
<torax> but it is commercial software
<servaas> you can also use windows 7 backup to backup the whole dualboot system i think it can backup to multiple dvd's
<David-A> If no extra harddrive is available and a dvd is too small, I'd copy all files to a usb-thumb (formatted with ext2 or ext4) and restore uuid:s and grub manually after a restore. (the latter may be less trivial for a newbee)
<servaas> you copy the whole root to a usb key ?
<David-A> servaas: I think so, why not?
<David-A> Too slow?
<servaas> i have nothing against i think it works well only you have to install a bootloader after restoring i dont know how to do that
<torax> servaas: are you sure windows7 would backup ext4 partitions?
<servaas> torax good question
<servaas> i have my hdd in 4 parts 3 ntfs and one ext4 and when i restore the backup it also restored the ext4 partition but that partition was empty when i made the back up so i am not sure how that would perform with an actual install on it
<servaas> back from #backup to #xubuntu
<Gagarin> Hi, I'm here to tell you that "parallel" from "moreutils" is borken. It does not do anything.
<Gagarin> It always quits in no time and very simple stuff like seq 4|parallel echo  does nothing (And I'm sure that should print 1 2 3 and 4)
<TheSheep> !bugs | Gagarin
<ubottu> Gagarin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Gagarin> If it does in fact behave as it should it is the worst command i've ever seen since it ever gives error messages
<TheSheep> this is a community channel, if you want the actual devs to read your bug report, report it in the bug tracker
<nantou> is 12.10 unstable? I just upgraded
<nantou> what problems have you met so far?
<torax> Known issues
<torax> The messaging indicator is not available for 12.10
<torax> Duplicated partitions might be shown at Thunar sidebar and the desktop
<sdollins> The menu editor doesn't work
<sdollins> You can remove it and install the version from 12.04 though
<xubuntu218> opa
<xubuntu218> alguem do brasil?
<recon_lap> !#ubuntu-br
<recon_lap> never mind , gone anyway. goodnight :P
#xubuntu 2012-10-27
<nyRednek> or just use 12.04
<nyRednek> :P
<kgb_operative> hey guys
<kgb_operative> I got a question about xfce
<kgb_operative> I found how to extend my desktop on two different monitors, but is there a way to have two desktops running (one on each monitor)?
<well_laid_lawn> kgb_operative: see if this helps - http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=23162#p23162
<kgb_operative> thanks, I think this is what im looking for
<xubuntu680> Is anyone having trouble running the software updater?
<matematikaadit> Hello, how do I know that my xubuntu has ipv6 support?
<matematikaadit> I've try:
<matematikaadit> sudo modprobe ipv6
<matematikaadit> but
<sdollins> IPV6 should work by default.
<matematikaadit> lsmod | grep ipv6
<sdollins> you set it up in NetworkManager
<matematikaadit> gives me nothing
<Unit193> xubuntu680: What's the issue?
<Unit193> matematikaadit: In the terminal, ip addr
<matematikaadit> ip addr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1308678/
<matematikaadit> "ping www.ipv6.org" works, but "ping6 www.ipv6.org" doesn't. It says "unknown host"
<matematikaadit> And in terminal, whenever some program trying to connect to some ipv6 address, it fail.
<Unit193> http://test-ipv6.com/  Does your DNS and ISP  have it?
<matematikaadit> it says "Your DNS server (possibly run by your ISP) appears to have no access to the IPv6 Internet, or is not configured to use it."
<Unit193> As did it on mine, but if I   dig AAAA ipv6.google.com  it'll pull their IPv6 address.
<Unit193> (I do not have IPv6)
<matematikaadit> OK, i've try: dig AAAA ipv6.google.com
<matematikaadit> which part that say it's ipv4 address?
<Unit193> ipv6.l.google.com.  300  IN  AAAA  2607:f8b0:400c:c02::93
<matematikaadit> i don't get it?
<matematikaadit> does 'ping ipv6.l.google.com' equal to 'ping6 ipv6.google.com'?
<matematikaadit> but 'ping ipv6.l.google.com' doesn't work.
<sdollins> no it doesn't.
<sdollins> ping = ipv4, ping6 = ipv6
<sdollins> Do you even have IPv6 connectivity?
<sdollins> Not many residential ISPs provide it.
<matematikaadit> I think I haven't
<ryanbrunswick> hey. any folks running xubuntu on a thinkpad t61?
<Industrial> By default, when I start up & log in, all my removable drives and NTFS partitions are not mounted. Can I get these to mount? My music player library depends on it. I often have to redo the whole library import because I forget to mount first.
<Unit193> You should be able to set that up in gigolo, and for sure in fstab.
<Industrial> Oh. That's nice.
<Industrial> Unit193: fstab doesn't seem to hold entries for these partitions, gigolo can't change anything about them and I also checked the Removable Drives and Media settings.
<Industrial> guess I should just add fstab entries >_>
<Unit193> I did that with my cifs share, worked better for me than gigolo by a good shot.
<DemonWitch> Hey i got a laptop that uses 2 gpus, one integrated shared memory (intel) and one exclusive memory main gpu (nvidia). As a result the livecd shows blackscreen. What can i do?
<recon_lap> hey, any way to get .php files to open by default with gedit?
<recon_lap> never min, think i got it working, have to see if it sticks
<xubuntu795> hi everypone
<recon_lap> !hi | xubuntu795
<ubottu> xubuntu795: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nantou> how do I change permissions to a usb stick?
<GridCube> it should be writable as you plug it in
<nantou> GridCube, remember my not fresh upgrade to 12.10? but I managed to change permissions with sudo nautilus
<GridCube> permissions to what?
<nantou> and btw, what tips would you give to a newbie, if you sistematically upgrade with fresh installs?
<nantou> to write and copy and execute
<GridCube> i have 4 separated partitions on my drives, one for / one for /home other for /shared and the swap one, everytime i install a new version y simply change the files from / and check that the config files on /home wont mess things up, then i just upgrade and my files are safe, /share can be an ntfs partition shared with a windows on other disk
<nantou> would it be of any help, in my non fresh installation, to add the 12.10 iso copy from an usb stick to my sources?
<GridCube> not really
<Andrea2804> ciao a tutti, ho pangolin e quando apro xfburn mi dice che non è disponibile alcuna unita' di masterizzazione (ma ho il masterizzatore esterno che con oneiric andava benissimo)
<recon_lap> I then to stay on LTS versions, and do a reinstall every 2 years :) , got my home folder in it's own partition as well.
<nantou> buon giorno a tu Andrea2804 , non parlamos italiano
<Andrea2804> sorry
<nantou> id really appreciate a correction to my broken italian
<recon_lap> Andrea2804: #ubuntu-it
<GridCube> !it | Andrea2804
<ubottu> Andrea2804: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Andrea2804> so in English: I have pangolin and when I start Xfburn it says that any burning device is available (I have a usb device that worked well with oneiric)
<GridCube> Andrea2804: does other burners says the same? what lsusb says? its detected?
<Andrea2804> I have no other burners, I can see it with lsusb
<Andrea2804> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:0056 NEC Corp.
<GridCube> does it have a blank cd on it?
<recon_lap> Andrea2804: have you tried Brasero?
<Andrea2804> Gridcube: if I put an empty dvd the problem with Xfburn doesn't change
<GridCube> also do as recon_lap recommends, and try other burners, :) if this problem persist its not an issue of xfburn P:
<Andrea2804> recon_lap: Brasero didn't help :(
<GridCube> does it read non-blank dvds?
<Andrea2804> it reads, but itàs not recognized as a writer
<Andrea2804> it's
<GridCube> yes i see
<Andrea2804> I read some forums and I tried to modify the fstab file
<Andrea2804> putting this line: /dev/sg2     /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<GridCube> i would try adding rw to the user,noauto,exec,utf8,rw  << this means its read and write
<GridCube> i would even just try adding auto instead of all that
<GridCube> but you are using noauto so
<Andrea2804> so you suggest auto and rw? :) itàs worth trying
<GridCube> auto,rw are my usual settings when i dont understand what im doing
<Andrea2804> :D
<hhhzzzarn> anyone using dual monitors?
<hhhzzzarn> more than one display on xubuntu?
<holstein> hhhzzzarn: i do/have... i have used arandr for spanning.. the nvidia proprietary tool gives me an easy way to deal with it too, though thats just for nvidia (obviously)
<hhhzzzarn> holstein, i have a netbook (small laptop), i connect through vga to a monitor
<recon_lap> got two as well, not great setup though, have not spent the time to iron out the issues :)
<holstein> hhhzzzarn: i have had good luck with arandr on my laptops
<hhhzzzarn> when I have both display is use, the netbook display only shows a portion of the screen, while the monitor have two desktop backgroud images, a smaller (represting the netboot) and a full one.
<hhhzzzarn> so I disable my netbook display.
<hhhzzzarn> the problem happens when I try to re enable my netbook display, it will not turn back on. Also if I disconnect the vga cable, it will not automatically show on the netbook.
<hhhzzzarn> I have to restart my computer to get it back on the netbook
<hhhzzzarn> i will give it a try.
<hhhzzzarn> although by looking at the gui screenshot, i thought it was very simple, same options as the default display manager for xubuntu
<recon_lap> hhhzzzarn: enable both monitors and run this xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS1
<recon_lap> hhhzzzarn: should let you use both monitors at once
<hhhzzzarn> also, another general questions with ubuntu, xubuntu, I can not restart my computer. I press restart, it starts to logout, (possibly shutdown) and the gui shutsoff and while the computer power is still on, all I see is black.
<hhhzzzarn> then I have to hold down the power button until it shuts off and reboot manualy.
<GridCube> wich version are you using?
<hhhzzzarn> 12.10
<hhhzzzarn> it was happeneing with 12.04 ubuntu as well.
<hhhzzzarn> happening*
<hhhzzzarn> anyways.
<recon_lap> hhhzzzarn: what netbook you got?
<hhhzzzarn> acer aspire one d257, upgraded to 2gb ram, dual core 1.6
<hhhzzzarn> just upgraded the ram to 2gb.
<hhhzzzarn> you have one too?
<recon_lap> hhhzzzarn: no, just have a nice setup guide for 1015pn , not sure if it any use to you though
<chuck> Hi all
<recon_lap> !hi | chuck
<ubottu> chuck: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<hhhzzzarn> go help at #ubuntu channel :)
<chuck> I'm attempting to install an xubuntu desktop on top of a ubuntu server for vnc use, but i'm having issues getting past the login screen locally and when I VNC in I only get an xfce terminal emulator. Are there any guides handy for this kinda thing?
<hhhzzzarn> chuck, I have experience with that before :)
<hhhzzzarn> chuck, may I know what will you be using your gui server for :)
<chuck> I want to try and get a few eve online clients running on it
<hhhzzzarn> gamer server or bot client related maybe?
<chuck> so i can remote into it while im away from home
<hhhzzzarn> I had two good guides bookmarked last year. Let me try to find it for you.
<chuck> thankyou :)
<hhhzzzarn> it will take a while.
<hhhzzzarn> because the other website forum that had the good guides is no longer running.
<chuck> it sucks when that happens
<GridCube> how do i easily play a mid file?
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> it cant be that hard
<hhhzzzarn> gridcube, did you searched it online first?
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn: i did, but i just cant believe its so incredibly complex just to play a midi file
<hhhzzzarn> chuck: http://www.sythe.org/showthread.php?t=977316
<hhhzzzarn> chuck: you have to change the xstartup file for vnc.
<recon_lap> GridCube: a midi file? dont you need midi hardware connected to do that.
<GridCube> its... just a karaoke song...
<GridCube> lol i need to patch the kernel just to play some midis XD
<hhhzzzarn> gridcube: http://thameera.wordpress.com/2011/04/08/playing-midi-files-in-ubuntu/
<recon_lap> GridCube: maybe with somthing like this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/bristol.1.html
<GridCube> XD ajaja this is ridiculous
<GridCube> !info bristol
<ubottu> bristol (source: bristol): vintage synthesizer emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.60.10-2ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 857 kB, installed size 2711 kB
<recon_lap> GridCube: not really, midi files are not compressed audio files
<hhhzzzarn> can't vlc play midi?
<GridCube> not mine
<GridCube> i've tryied
<hhhzzzarn> have you tried the link i provided?
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn: im doing that
<GridCube> \o/ SUCCESS!
<GridCube> thanks hhhzzzarn
<hhhzzzarn> I do not consider myself as experienced as to provide help directly but I can good searching and keyword skills :)
<GridCube> its funny because the midi was the final fantasy IV(II) victory fanfare so it felt expecially expecial!
<hhhzzzarn> not can. am*
<GridCube> hhhzzzarn: yeah me too, but i was just shocked most sites went to recommend kernel patches to play midis
<hhhzzzarn> I always wanted to play final fantasy or atleast be in the game world but we never had a console
<GridCube> me neither, but that never stoped me
<hhhzzzarn> i don't think finaly fantasy is that realistically beautifull environments, does it?
<hhhzzzarn> as good as the concept arts.
<GridCube> i liked the old ones, pixels where awesome :D
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chuck> hhhzzzarn: Also Success! Thanks for the help. The link you gave me wasn't quite right but it put me onto the right track: http://potchery.blogspot.co.uk/2008/12/xubuntu-via-vnc.html
<GridCube> please join #xubuntu-offtopic :)
<hhhzzzarn> I usually extract search keywords from those types to guide me.
<hhhzzzarn> from those types of guides to guide me further.
<hhhzzzarn> i did
<hhhzzzarn> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<andrea> hy everyonr
<andrea> everyone
<andreOne> hy everyone
<GridCube> !hi | andreOne
<ubottu> andreOne: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<andreOne> hy i need help
<andreOne> with videos on xubuntu
<andreOne> i m not able to see any videos
<hhhzzzarn> which type of videos?
<hhhzzzarn> on youtube for example?
<hhhzzzarn> have you installed the restricted extra package during installation (required internet connection)?
<recon_lap> andreOne: also try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<andreOne> i m on it right now
<andreOne> to install the restricted extras package the system required me to uninstall the "libav codec library" and the "libav utility lybrary", does this sounds good to you?
<GridCube> yes
<andreOne> ok, than it should be working right?
<andreOne> i download them from the software centre and thats it ?
<hhhzzzarn> yes
<hhhzzzarn> try your videos now.
<andreOne> still downloading
<andreOne> where are u guys from? im chatting from italy
<GridCube> :) we are from all over the world, if you want to talk stuff thats not related to your problems please use the #xubuntu-offtopic channel :)
<andreOne> sorry
<GridCube> :D dont worry
<andreOne> i m a newbe
<GridCube> :) thats why i told you, so you learn :D
<andreOne> thanks
<mateusz_> hi
<mateusz_> i have problem
<mateusz_> i cant actualize my xubuntu
<recon_lap> mateusz_: ??
<TheSheep> recon_lap: he meant update
<HunterZ> Is there a list somewhere of packages installed by Xubuntu 12.10 during a clean install?
<Macuser> http://pastebin.com/AE3Mi8n4
<Macuser> hey stonewall can you help me out with something?
<HunterZ> Macuser: Boot a livecd that has partition editing tools, like this one: http://partedmagic.com/doku.php
<recon_lap> all install disks have partition tools built in
<recon_lap> just select "somthing else" and manually configure partitions
<gonccalo> hi, where can i fing a xubuntu image for powerpc?
<Unit193> There isn't one by default, but you may be able to use the mini ppc image.
<Unit193> IIRC, Lubuntu is the only ppc version?
<gonccalo> Only the Lubuntu works with powerpc?
<Unit193> Not exactly what I meant, just that it may be the only one pre-built.
<Unit193> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<gonccalo> Thx
<ncmccx> maybe some one can help me i have a laptop and installed xubuntu but thr brightness cant be adjusted
<newb> desktop  sidebar /icons missing after installing ubuntu12.10
<newb> any solutions ?
<MrHotsauce> you may want to ask in #ubuntu newb as they may have an idea
<newb> where is that  mrhotsauce ?
<MrHotsauce> type /join #ubuntu
<newb> ty
<MrHotsauce> np
<MrHotsauce> this room is specifically xubuntu related and your issue seems to be from ubuntu thats the reason im telling you to try asking them
<AlmarPhudd> How long does the xubuntu download take, been all day so far
<MrHotsauce> depends on your internet speeed
<MrHotsauce> it only took me about 5 min
<nantou> my appereance is now somewhat broken since the upgrade (not fresh) to 12.10: some Icons are double the regular size and break the menu, I cannot edit tracks in rythmbox, and the appereance is too a little weird: every time I pass the mouse on an icon a blue bar appears, every opened app has a blue bar as the menu bar (top of every app)
<nantou> any tips?
<nantou> now im running sudo apt-get autoremove
<holstein> nantou: i would probably just make a new user, and see what things look like.. and think about removing some config files int he /home dir
<nantou> holstein, which ones?
<holstein> nantou: i wouldnt just start remvoing. i would test as a new user.. and then just start looking at the ones for the issues you are having... renaming and allowing new ones to "spawn".. from .config for example
<nantou> aaa... I only have 5GB free space, enough?
<holstein> should be..
<nantou> i am my only user, can I log in as regular user without shutting the apps I am using right now?
<nantou> I mean log in as user 2, then back as user 1 and all opened apps will still be there...
<holstein> nantou: i would just ake a new user.. and loging as that user..
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i have a problem, when i start my laptop, i receive a message about "Network service discovery disabled... avahi..."
<XATRIX> How can i turn it off completely ? I have no avahi-service running in any runlevel
<XATRIX> What is actually does this checks ?
<David-A> XATRIX: your internet-service-provider's dns have a ".local" domain that should be more local. (a give in to Microsoft as I understand it). one solution is to use another dns, or to change a setting in one of your config files.
<XATRIX> What kind of settings ?
<XATRIX> And can i simply off these checks ?
<David-A> XATRIX: there is a file where you can turn off that check, or you can change what DNS server you use (instead of your ISPs DNS). I dont have the details in my head. I changed DNS if I recall correctly.
<XATRIX> I have no other DNS servers to use , just my current, or 8.8.8.8
<XATRIX> What if i simply do avahi remove from the system , is it an option ?
<David-A> XATRIX: I don't remember having seen that as a good option. I think change dns is the best option if you want to have network printers and such to autoconfigure.
<David-A> !avahi
<XATRIX> I don't use such a things here :) So i don't have to have autoconfigured things so far...
<nantou> applications menu doesnt respond to delete or move commands, what do I do?
<holstein> !alacarte
<holstein> well.. you can try alacarte... or http://wiki.xfce.org/howto/customize-menu
<David-A> XATRIX: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/avahi/+bug/327362 , it seems the easy solution is to edit /etc/default/avahi-daemon
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 327362 in avahi (Ubuntu) "Some ISPs have .local domain which disables avahi-daemon" [Medium,Confirmed]
<David-A> ubottu: can you forward that to wherever xatrix went...
<ubottu> David-A: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nady> hi
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> yesterday network manager went nuts
<asterismo> i'm using ubuntu 12.04
<asterismo> xubuntu 12.04 i mean
<asterismo> in a Samsung N150 Plus netbook
<asterismo> and wireless is acting strange
<asterismo> it cannot see my home network
<asterismo> it only show the option to connect to a hidden network
<asterismo> wtf?
<asterismo> aby ideas?
<nantou> what do these 2 commands do?
<nantou>     sudo apt-get install aptitude && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<nantou>     sudo apt-get update -f && sudo apt-get -f install
<pimperle> hi
<pimperle> i need a small tip. i installed xubuntu on my new ssd with full disk encryption. /home resides on a raid1, also encrypted. both use luks and lvm. Now i'd like to enter only one passphrase during boot. I could use a key for the /home raid, but then the keyfile will be accessible when the system runs. any ideas how i can make it such that i only have to add the key once?
<pimperle> i thought of using gpg with a keyfile, but that would have to be decrypted twice as well (or be stored somewhere).
#xubuntu 2012-10-28
<nantou> i dont find the gui for asterisk, can abnyone help?
<well_laid_lawn> !info asterisk
<ubottu> asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.8.13.1~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 1087 kB, installed size 3741 kB
<well_laid_lawn> nantou: see if this helps - https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Beginning+Asterisk
<nantou> well_laid_lawn, by any chance, do you use it?
<well_laid_lawn> nantou: nope I'd never even heard of it
<cyberanger> I use it
<cyberanger> real nice PBX software
<nantou> cyberanger, installed it from synaptic, dont see any icon in the menu, is it terminal access only?
<nantou> or, do I have to validate it per https://wiki.asterisk.org/wiki/display/AST/Validating+Your+AsteriskNOW+Installation
<nantou> ?
<cyberanger> it's not even terminal access, it's a daemon, with config files
<cyberanger> the Asterisk GUI was rolled into AsteriskNOW, which I don't use, so I don't know about that
<cyberanger> I just use the core asterisk, and set it up with a text editor on the config files
<nantou> so I dont need to do whats in the link I pasted...
<cyberanger> well, it sounds like if your looking for a gui, you've not done any/enough setup to be able to verify it yet (they use validate it instead, idk why, but what they're talking about is ensuring it's fully setup)
<cyberanger> the only package I can see in the repository for an asterisk gui is gastman
<cyberanger> or you could try FreePBX or AsteriskNOW, but those are full fledged distros, not packages for xubuntu
 * cyberanger apoligizes for having to leave so suddenly, but work beckons
<cyberanger> nantou: I'd be willing to talk later on it, perhaps #asterisk could help you in the mean time
<nantou> well, I managed to use gastman
<nantou> thx cyberanger
<nantou> we may see each other in here
<lestus> its like the devices are meant to be hidden but are showing up for some reason on the desktop
<lestus> weird
<lestus> dont even have a floppy drive
<holstein> lestus: you mind taking a screenshot?
<sdollins> lestus: 2 floppy drives appeared on my desktop once
<sdollins> idk why
<lestus> holstein, i'll be glad to sure
<lestus> holstein, http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-281012-144519.php
<sdollins> Can you right click and see what device it belongs to?
<lestus> sdollins, no
<lestus> sdollins, the two floppies shouldnt be here and weren't in 12.04 also i would at least understand if there was just one of them, but a double up on every device is weird
<lestus> sdollins, but it only does it for things plugged in internally not hard drive plugged in through usb
<xubuntu359> hello everyone i need help
<xubuntu359> hello
<bitcycle> Damn.  I'm impressed.  Xubuntu has really impressed me, after working with the latest ubuntu release.
<nikolam> hi, just installed xubuntu 12.04  x86_64 from alternate CD on BTRFS in top of mdraid 1 (know now it is better without md, will do it next time like that) and would like to share some (mostly desktop) impressions
<nikolam> Firstly, Firestarter is complaining about not able to write into logs and I am unsure if it is working and relaying internet connection to other hosts over lan
<nikolam> Next, reely annoying just a few pixels wide windows by default, mostly unable me to stretch windows dragging corners in right-down corner (uh uh)
<nikolam> I could live with wider window borders, to make it work
<nikolam> smplayer have some bug stopping playing when paused several times with space key.. I suppose because it is an LTS, I should just live with it, for , say, next 3 years?
<nikolam> parole does not resize video playback ratio to video size by default,
<nikolam> Also my first impression on 12.04 coming from 10.04 was: Ohh.. I am on KDE :) (gray theme)
<Marzatha> nikolam: hi, this is a support channel, for random thoughts there is an offtopic and club channels :)
<nikolam> Marzatha, yes, I know, sorry, then just serious thoughts here. :)
<nikolam> Marzatha, what GUI do you use to set up your firewall? I found gufw inadequate comparing to Firestarter and Firestarter in 12.04 seem to have some logging issues
<Marzatha> nikolam: no gui used here
<nikolam> Also, just to mention, that popping-up transparent xfce panel on the bottom , sometimes just stuck and won't go down anymore.
<Marzatha> nikolam: it is deleted here
<nikolam> also, weather update panel plugin don't refresh weather info from yesterday afternoon. It worked day before.
<nikolam> sensors plugin still requres ' sudo chmod u+s /usr/sbin/hddtemp ' to work
<nikolam> I also don't like all-grey window title, since it is then harder to find it on window top when wanting to move window
<nikolam> Marzatha, firestarte is super-easy I used it till now, that is why I did not learn to set firewall manually in config files :)
<nikolam> firestarter
<pimperle> is there an own channel for cryptsetup/luks related questions?
<pimperle> i'd like to unlock a usb-stick with a keyfile first. if that worked, it should be mounted and all other 3 devices be unlocked with the keyfile. if not, 3 passwords shall be asked for
<pimperle> does cryptsetup use the scripts in /etc/init via upstart or in /etc/init.d?
<xubuntu637> hello
<xubuntu637> i'm installing xubuntu 12.10. it stops at" configuring update-notifier-common"... can anyone help me?
<nikolam> does Firestarter works for you?
<nikolam> It complains to me about using logs and warns about firewall not started
<nikolam> but i think it starts it, just not all is woking?
<nikolam> also I got much application crashing reports from various applications
<nikolam> cheese as an example from few seconds ago
<nikolam> 64-bit 12.04
<aliquis> hello i want to install xubuntu on my packard laptop but in system installation it say me asking for cache data failed, assuming drive cache write trough test wp failed. I m installing from cd rom but from usb is the same how can I resolve
<nikolam> I also have a feeling that installing and uninstalling applications is slower then before. Maybe because I installed on Btrfs on top of MD RAID device.
<aliquis> the image is 64 bit xubuntu 12.04
<nikolam> aliquis maybe drive is truly failing?
<nikolam> Care to run manufaturer drive diagnostics?
<aliquis> where?
<nikolam> You can look for drive manufacturer and model
<nikolam> also see for computer bios/firmware manual to see if such settings are somewhere in computer bios
<nikolam> You can also try installing from alternate CD for xubuntu
<nikolam> or try newer xubuntu release
<nikolam> But I would first try recognizing drive manufacrturer and model
<aliquis> i see in internet that some people have the same problem and must fix i dont know how
<nikolam> sudo lshw might help. If more people have exact same problem, try reporting a bug on launchpad, alto try to find if bug is already reported
<xubuntu424> can anyone help me?
<nikolam> Or you can contact drive manufacturer directly and computer manufacturer, too.
<torax> xubuntu424: maybe, what the problem?
<nikolam> xubuntu424, just ask. don't ask to ask, just do it. :)
<xubuntu424> well
<xubuntu424> i'm installing xubuntu 12.10
<aliquis> istalled generic driver SCSI driver for cdrom
<xubuntu424> it stops at configuring update-manager-common
<xubuntu424> it freezes
<aliquis> and generic usb driver
<xubuntu424> i'm installing from pen drive
<xubuntu424> i'm writing from the installation session
<xubuntu424> processing triggers it says
<nikolam> xubuntu424, is disk working. or cpu usage is high? maybe it needs waiting? (I am on 12.04)
<xubuntu424> disk is not working
<nikolam> and what top is saying?
<xubuntu424> sorry i don't understand. i'm from italy
<xubuntu424> what's top?
<nikolam> top is command line tool for dispaying cpu and memory usage etc
<xubuntu424> ok, thanks. how can i start it?
<xubuntu424> i think cpu usage is low.
<xubuntu424> there are no rumors
<xubuntu424> nothing.
<nikolam> I would start command line first (alt+f2 and xterm or xfce4-terminal) or from Accessories> terminal emulator , or Ctrl+Alt+F2... gives consoles. F7 is X session.
<xubuntu424> i've done it
<xubuntu424> i've opened xterm
<xubuntu424> now i launch xfce4-terminal
<nikolam> I usually don' t let machine be using internet connection during install. To avoid it (mis) using internet to download newer package data during install.
<xubuntu424> i started top
<xubuntu424> ok, so i have to reinstall without connections?
<xubuntu424> it says 2 processes zombie
<nikolam> you don't need to. I am just saying that it MAY be that instalaltion is also checking newer packaging on network and therefore stall a bit. But may not be a case
<nikolam> what are they
<xubuntu424> i dont' know. it says only 2 processes
<xubuntu424> wait..
<nikolam> I am from Serbia, btw. I guess you also have your LoCos in Italy :)
<nikolam> Local Community
<xubuntu424> zombies: xsetroot and
<xubuntu424> xfsettingsd
<xubuntu424> it's the first time i use irc :))
<nikolam> there is also command pstree to see from what processes depend from.
<nikolam> xubuntu424, welcome to irc :)
<xubuntu424> ok
<xubuntu424> :)
<xubuntu424> ok, it's started after 30 minutes and installation is now complete... it's very strange!!!
<xubuntu424> however, thanks for your help!!!
<nikolam> xubuntu424,  so it is ok now? I guess waiting was needed :)
<nikolam> np :)
<xubuntu424> see you in 10 min... i think i have other problems... hahhahahahaha
<xubuntu424> bye!!
 * nikolam going to launch heh :)
 * nikolam lunch and after that launch :)
<john_rambo> When I try to eject a DVD I get "Failed to eject medium; one or more volumes on the medium are busy.."
<nikolam> john_rambo, see lsof command to see if some application is using it.
<nikolam> you can use lsof | grep <cd mount point name> to filter
<nikolam> then umount/eject
<nikolam> you get mount point from df -h
<john_rambo> I am copying data from DVDs one by one. The last one responded to umount but quite late. I was showing device or resource busy I am copying another DVD atm. Lets see what happens with this one
<nikolam> john_rambo, dvds get dirty and increasingly unreliable lately, since their cost is very low for new ones. Don't make them like they used to do.
<nikolam> it is great actually not being able to eject them before application finish with them.
<john_rambo> Yes quality has decreased . I am trying to eject it after the copy dialog box disappears
<nikolam> it mostly do not finish if dialog is closed
<nikolam> there are caches on disk, and on computer side and also depends how application is handling it etc
<nikolam> like you need to be sure you unmounted USB flash before pulling it, right?
<john_rambo> Right but I am not closing the copy window. Its closing itself after copying is finished
<nikolam> john_rambo, yes, but it does not matter. windows are windows, apps are apps and caches are caches :)
<nikolam> see lsof | grep drive
<john_rambo> nikolam, http://pastebin.com/Kp1dLYUK
<nikolam> john_rambo, I just suppos that is how thing should be doing. Waiting before app finish reading. Also sudo lsof | grep /media maybe?
<john_rambo> nikolam, http://pastebin.com/x4J06c4W
<nikolam> Hm, I just see I personally do not even have cd/DVD in /etc/fstab , after installing. strange , because cd was use for install :)
<nikolam> aha I see
<nikolam> it makes fast viewing images of your iamge files - thumbnails
<nikolam> maybe you can temporeraly disable it if you dont't want that
<john_rambo> I went to view > view as compact list. Its still stuck.Cant unmount or eject
<nikolam> maybe kill tumblerd or uninstall tumbler temporarily , or figure aout to tell tumblerd not to make thumbnails for removable druves
<john_rambo> nikolam, The following packages will be REMOVED tumbler* xubuntu-desktop* !!!
<nikolam> uh uh  nope :)
<nikolam> oh, ok, xubuntu-desktop is nothing but decription-only metapackage that desktop parts are depending from.
<nikolam> see for yourself in synaptic
<nikolam> I'll just kill it temporarily
<john_rambo> Uninstalled
<john_rambo> Now I will test with a DVD
<nikolam> see if it is still there with ps -A
<nikolam> kill it by PID if needed
<nikolam> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2056424
<nikolam> But there seems the solution using AppArmor: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/471701-tumblerd-large-files.html
<john_rambo> Problem solved. Thanks
<nikolam> I am trying to do that leaving it there, but using apparmor.
<nikolam> But I guess upgrading to xfce4.10 (using that PPA with newer xfce) or upgading to 12.10 r setting apparmor to "rule" it, would do the trick
<nikolam> I never heard before apparmot, it is interesting.
<nikolam> apparmor
<nikolam> And now I can not eject CD fropm the drive
<nikolam> After installing from alternate cd on btrfs, I have not seen dvd/cd in /dev/fstab
<nikolam> I inserted cd in drive adn is now refusing to eject, it is 12.04 64-bit
<nikolam> $ sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<nikolam> eject: unable to eject, last error: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nikolam> it's PATA drive
<holstein> lestus: thanks... that is odd... i know there are some interesting doubling icon issues going on.. but you say you dont even have a floppy.
<exilarch> Hello! I am having a problem with my new xubuntu 12.10 installation. My multimedia volume +/- keys don't seem to work. I can see the OSD going up and down, but the actual volume level doesn't change.
<torax> I have the same problem
<Raytray> Uhm, if I remembered correctly, to correct the issue I set the default mixer to the right channel so when the keys were pressed they would alter the right channel/card
<Raytray> I went through the settings editor and changed the mixer's default sound card. I also use xfce4-mixer if that might change anythign
<exilarch> Raytray: I see the string value. pulseaudio volume control says that my card is "PCM2902 Audio Codec Analog Stereo". How should I write it in the xfce4-mixer field?
<Raytray> exilarch, I'm not entirely certain on this, whatI did was under sound-mixer was change active-card string value to the same value listed in sound-card
<Raytray> There should also be a list of sound-card values stored under the array sound-cards
<Raytray> the name of which are the properties on the left side
<exilarch> Raytray: I don't seem to have this array listed : http://i.imgur.com/uZaoH.png
<Raytray> Googling around, I find this
<Raytray> err http://askubuntu.com/questions/130927/how-to-switch-default-sound-device-controlled-by-hardware-keys-in-xubuntu which I used the first time around
<Raytray> I'm not sure how to find the soundcard thing in the settings editor
<Raytray> however, from what it appears, it's simply word for word what's on the mixer sound card choices, without spaces or parenthesis
<exilarch> Raytray: Thank you ! I will try it and report back
<Raytray> Ok, good luck
<hhhzzzarn> .
<Guest7050> good afternoon, is there a "wubi-like" installer for xubuntu, i have my w7 pc and no usb drives/cds to burn iso to
<Guest7050> hello?
<hhhzzzarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961647
<hhhzzzarn> Try that for wubi and xubuntu installation.
<Guest7050> thank you very much
<Guest7050> i'll give it a try
<hhhzzzarn> well it is different then your situation.
<hhhzzzarn> you should find a usb :)
<GridCube> Guest7050, what seems to be the problem? :)
<hhhzzzarn> <Guest7050> good afternoon, is there a "wubi-like" installer for xubuntu, i have my w7 pc and no usb drives/cds to burn iso to
<GridCube> wubi-like? whats wrong with plain wubi?
<hhhzzzarn> he wants to install xubuntu with wubi but can not.
<hhhzzzarn> <hhhzzzarn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1961647
<GridCube> but why?
<hhhzzzarn> didn't tell.
<GridCube> wubi should work just like it does in ubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu its not different to mainbuntu at that level
<Guest7050> wubi does not include xubuntu
<Guest7050> trying to run wubi after deleting ubuntu iso and leaving xubuntu's iso in the same folder
<GridCube> Guest7050, well... i see that the wubi installer is gone, didnt knew that, you can simply install ubuntu using wubi and then install xubuntu-desktop metapackage
<hhhzzzarn> Yes, that is your other option :)
<hhhzzzarn> Grid, were you the down removing ubuntu-desktop metapackage yesterday?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> what happened?
<hhhzzzarn> someone was asking if anyone had experience with removing ubuntu-desktop metapackage and install something else or reinstalling it. If somethings would break or not.
<GridCube> removing the metapackage would not harm in any way
<GridCube> its just a meta, it installs other stuffs, its not something by itself
<Guest7050> one more question, i just partitioned my hd in 3 c: for windows, d: for windows data: z for linux; now, does wubi allow me to install xubuntu on partition z so that i can dual boot?
<GridCube> if you do that... then why wubi?
<hhhzzzarn> i thought wubi always install in the same partition as windows?
<GridCube> wubi its the worst idea if you can do that
<Guest7050> exactly, that is my doubt
<hhhzzzarn> Gridcube, he has no cd or usb drives.
<GridCube> ...
<hhhzzzarn> how can you not have usb or cd drives?
<GridCube> ok let me do some research
<hhhzzzarn> what kind of computer is that?
<Guest7050> :) it's has a dvd drive and usb ports, i just don't have any media at hand
<hhhzzzarn> lol :(
<hhhzzzarn> just wait until you get it because it is not worth to install through wubi because you did not have a usb at hand.
<GridCube> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1837384
<GridCube> Guest7050, ^^^ check that
<Guest7050> i'll take a look at it, thanks
<hhhzzzarn> .
<SkippersBoss> hi
<SkippersBoss> Any one else got problem with update plugin
<GridCube> like what?
<SkippersBoss> It keeeps saying update info out of date
<SkippersBoss> horrible exclamation mark symbopl almost every day
<GridCube> SkippersBoss, open a terminal and type:
<SkippersBoss> when yopu run update it says System up to date
<hhhzzzarn> the read icon?
<hhhzzzarn> red
<GridCube> sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get update
<hhhzzzarn> I get that whenever there is a new update that I have to install.
<SkippersBoss> hmmm copuld it be that simple ??
<hhhzzzarn> lets see.
<GridCube> SkippersBoss, yes, the update button will apear everytime you have an update to update
<SkippersBoss> Grid do not have a contineous internet connectio here
<Guest7050> wow, that's quite a workaround GridCube, it looks doable, my only concern is how grub will work
<SkippersBoss> hmm icon con. Lets see what tomorrow brings thx for the assist grid
<Guest7050> and the last thing i would like is to ruin windows boot :)
<GridCube> Guest7050, your best option of all, is to get hands on an usb pendrive
<GridCube> for a few hours at least
<hhhzzzarn> I will mail one to you for free if you pay for shipping :)
<Guest7050> Well, at least i learnt something new :) Thanks for your help GridCube and hhhzzzarn
<Guest7050> cya
<hhhzzzarn> time passes quick while chatting.
<vitimiti> when i use the fn key to change volume and toggle mute/unmute, the notification that shows it is doing it correctly appears, but the volume itself won't change. Any idea on how to fix it?
<torax> http://askubuntu.com/questions/130927/how-to-switch-default-sound-device-controlled-by-hardware-keys-in-xubuntu
<xubuntu663> hi all, i am trying to install xubuntu 12.10, and have a problem it is just won't run, live CD stop loading
<baizon> xubuntu663: disable splash screen and watch in what moment it stops
<xubuntu663> sorry, i am kind a nooby, how to disable splash screen
<GridCube> press alt-F1
<xubuntu663> ok, thanks, i have to loadede now, becouse I am wrinting from the same pc, thanks
<GridCube> np
<vitimiti> torax, i have it as that post says and it won't work, yet
<torax> vitimiti: I think you have to restart xfce4 or something, booting might be easiest
<vitimiti> k
<nantou> must I always extract mdf and mds together? will an iso copy of just the mdf work without the mds part?
<vitimiti> so i change the active-card in xfce4-mixer to the analog one instead of the HDMI one, but when i restart, the HDMI card is there again, so i am changing the digital volume, not seeing a single change in my volume
<GridCube> vitimiti, it doest rememeber you choosed the analog on pavucontrol?
<xubuntu229> Hi all
<GridCube> !hi xubuntu229
<vitimiti> GridCube, no, it changes it back
<unrar> :)
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu229
<ubottu> xubuntu229: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<unrar> Hi all
<xubuntu229> tring to install xubuntu, have no luck, at stops at begining, with blinking cursor in the up left cornet
<GridCube> vitimiti, on pavucontrol when you go to the last tab, what option you have choosed?
<vitimiti> let me see
<GridCube> xubuntu229, have you checked that you have a sane iso?
<GridCube> !md5 | xubuntu229
<ubottu> xubuntu229: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu229> if I pres F1 before that I can get to the menu and ghange the language, but that is all
<vitimiti> GridCube, the first option is HDMI output/off, so the first one is active; then another option Analog output
<xubuntu229> downloaded from oficial web site... it can be broken
<GridCube> xubuntu229, it sure can, just check it :)
<GridCube> if the download failed at one point or the burner made a mistake
<xubuntu229> just checkit
<xubuntu229> it is ok
<xubuntu229> is there an alternate CD for xubuntu, looks like the installer is an issue for me
<GridCube> not anymore
<xubuntu229> :(
<GridCube> you can get the minimal cd and install the xubuntu-desktop meta
<GridCube> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> its basically the same as old alternate, just smaller
<xubuntu229> yes but is fo ubuntu, i can get ubuntu running, my problem is xubuntu
<GridCube> xubuntu229, no
<GridCube> its for xubuntu, instead of installing ubuntu-desktop, install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> xubuntu is ubuntu
<GridCube> we are not special in that way
<GridCube> we are just a desktop different from the mainbuntu one, but we are ubuntu
<nantou> must I always extract mdf and mds together?
<xubuntu229> ok, I will try this one, but i need a wire conenction, no
<xubuntu229> it wont konect to wifi
<GridCube> xubuntu229, probably yes.
<GridCube> nantou, i dont know what those are
<xubuntu229> need to go to basement for that :), thanks
<unrar> Canonical still sponsors Xubuntu?
<GridCube> ... why wouldnt they?
<Unit193> Depends on what you define as "sponsor", it doesn't get money, but for example they are paying for Xubuntu lead to go to UDS this year.
<unrar> I meant like Kubuntu
<unrar> Canonical doesn't sponsor Kubuntu anymore, now Blue Systems sponsors them
<unrar> So, Xubuntu is an official flavour?
<Unit193> So is Kubuntu, just don't pay the devs.
<Unit193> Kubuntu and Xubuntu both use the Canonical build systems, repos, etc for their releases.
<unrar> But they're official flavours?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> just like lubuntu
<unrar> okay
<unrar> But Kubuntu doesn't have the Ubuntu Software Center, while Xubuntu has
<unrar> Oh the question: do you recommend me installing 12.10 or 12.04?
<GridCube> 12.10, it comes with xfce 4.10
<unrar> Great
<xubuntu734> hi
<unrar> Kubuntu 12.10 is greater than 12.04, but Ubuntu 12.10 is weird
<xubuntu734> I have a little problem with 12.10
<unrar> So I uninstalled it and maybe if I get bored of Kubuntu and Mint I'll install 12.04 LTS again
<unrar> What problem xubuntu734?
<xubuntu734> my desktop
<xubuntu734> i see 2 icons for my partitions
<unrar> Because they're mounted
<unrar> I guess
<xubuntu734> no no
<xubuntu734> unmounted
<xubuntu734> I have 2 partitions
<xubuntu734> but on my desktop
<xubuntu734> i see 2 icons for partition
<xubuntu734> 2 for the first 2 for the second
<unrar> oh
<unrar> And if you click on both of them what happens?
<xubuntu734> they mount
<xubuntu734> same thing if I open a window to explore
<xubuntu734> on the left side
<xubuntu734> i see 2 shortcout for partition
<xubuntu734> 2 for the first 2 for the secondo
<xubuntu734> i don't undestand why
<xubuntu734> some idea???
<unrar> hmm
<GridCube> xubuntu229, known bug
<GridCube> read the release notes
<GridCube> www.xubuntu.org
<GridCube> meant xubuntu734
<unrar> Oh no
<unrar> Is it fixable?
<xubuntu734> umpf
<xubuntu734> i hate bug
<unrar> Maybe I should install 12.04 then
<unrar> haha
<xubuntu734> unrar I thing you're right
<unrar> *think
<xubuntu734> ops sorry
<xubuntu734> see you i'll come back to my desktop
<unrar> :P
<unrar> Where are you from?
<GridCube> !ot | unrar
<ubottu> unrar: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unrar> ye syes
<unrar> I know
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu131> hi
<xubuntu131> hi all
<xubuntu816> hello
<[TiZ]> Hi. I'm on Xubuntu 12.10, and as with all versions of Xfce's useless power manager, nothing happens when I unplug the power from my laptop or plug it back in; namely, my screen brightness doesn't change. What's the recommended way to get this working nowadays? I used to use laptop-mode-tools. Should I still be using that?
<compaqo> i installed 12.04 on a Compaq Presario 061 and can not shutdown my PC. I mean if i click on System - Shutdown  the PC does not power off. I encounter the same problem if  as root i execute : shutdown -h now . In those two scenarios, the system halts but does not power off so i have to press the power button on the PC to shut it down. Can anyone help me?
<TheSheep> compaqo: do you have acpi disabled?
<compaqo> how would i know?
<TheSheep> compaqo: also, is that an AT computer?
<TheSheep> compaqo: did you add any kernel boot options?
<compaqo> no, i did not add any boot options
<TheSheep> compaqo: whan you type in the terminal 'dmesg | grep -i acpi', does it show anything?
<compaqo> http://pastebin.com/QHmpjiAp
<TheSheep> compaqo: ok, looks like you need to add that option to your boot options
<compaqo> add  "acpi_pm_good"  to what boot options. i mean, what file shall i edit?
<TheSheep> compaqo: lest first read the whole message
<TheSheep> compaqo: can you type in terminal 'dmesg | less' and then press / and type acpi_pm_good to jump to that part?
<TheSheep> compaqo: because I think there is more written in the neighbouring lines
<TheSheep> lets*
<andrei> hi all, have a question: I have to install xubuntu from minicd, I see a have to select xubuntu desktop, but I have no idea if I need to select anything else to bring it to the regular ubuntu
<andrei> sorry xubuntu instalation
<compaqo> http://pastebin.com/5XQMnupt
<TheSheep> compaqo: ok, so that's not it
<compaqo> can you please tell me the name of the file that i have to edit to solve the power off problem?
<TheSheep> compaqo: I don't think it will solve your problem
<TheSheep> compaqo: but adding boot options is described here
<compaqo> why not?
<TheSheep> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<TheSheep> compaqo: because this message is just about a slow clock implementation
<TheSheep> compaqo: so it's not the reason why your acpi doesn't work
<compaqo> so what can i do to solve the problem?
<TheSheep> compaqo: is that computer even able to shut down automatically? does it have an AT or ATX power unit?
<TheSheep> compaqo: you could also try looking for 'apm' with 'dmesg | grep -i apm'
<compaqo> dmesg | grep -i apm    does not display anything, it just returns me to the prompt
<xubuntu694> This is the channel for support, right?
<TheSheep> xubuntu694: right
<xubuntu694> TheSheep: ah, thanks
<TheSheep> compaqo: ok, I'm out of ideas, you could try searching the forums for your computer make and model
<compaqo> that is what i did before coming here but did not find a solution
<TheSheep> compaqo: you could also ask on #ubuntu, because that part of it is the same as xubuntu, and there are more people there
<compaqo> that is what i did before coming here too
<xubuntu694> Just did a clean install of 12.10 and now the computer is getting stuck during the shutdown/reboot process.. any ideas what's going on? :(
<TheSheep> compaqo: I guess you already did everything right, I'm out of ideas, really sorry
<compaqo> ok thanks for your time
<TheSheep> compaqo: you could try adding that boot option, or some of the other acpi-related boot options described there
<TheSheep> compaqo: under that link
<TheSheep> xubuntu694: you might have the same problem as compaqo
<compaqo> can you please tell me the name of the file that i have to edit to add boot options?
<TheSheep> xubuntu694: what is the last thing that it says before getting stuck?
<xubuntu694> TheSheep: nothing, gets stuck in a black screen. if you need to see the thing i see right before the black screen, could you please tell me where to find the corresponding logfile?
<TheSheep> compaqo: it's /etc/default/grub
<TheSheep> compaqo: detailed description at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_boot_options_Permanently_for_an_Existing_Installation
<TheSheep> xubuntu694: all log files are in /var/log, you probably want /var/log/kern.log
<xubuntu694> Well, running out of time now. I'll check the log and come back here later/tomorrow. Thanks so far ;)
<goliat> Hello, I'm looking for a way to change the font color in 12.04. I'm using the style albatros and for some reason the font is white in the software center making it very hard to read.
<TheSheep> goliat: my guess is that you need a theme for gtk3 for gtk3 apps to be displayed correctly
<goliat> So software center is gtk3 then?
<TheSheep> goliat: I'm not sure, but I'm guessing that from your display problems. It's also pretty new, and shared between ubuntu and xubuntu, so that is likely.
<goliat> TheSheep: Thank you. I guess i will look into that, or just change to a theme that works fully :P
<TheSheep> goliat: try the default xubuntu theme, if that doesn't work, then it's surely a bug
<goliat> TheSheep: Standard is greybird right?
<goliat> TheSheep: Using the theme Greybird, with was the one chosen on install i think the font in software center looks like it matches the rest of the system
<nantou> what music library do you recommend?
<TheSheep> nantou: music library?
<nantou> like guadayeque or rythmbox
<TheSheep> nantou: like a music player with a library of your songs, or like a software library  for playing music?
<TheSheep> nantou: ah, I see, personally I use quodlibet, but it's pretty basic
<nantou> quodlibet, in the repo?
<TheSheep> yes
<nantou> good
<TheSheep> I just got used to the layout and can't really get used to the layout of other players
<TheSheep> but as I said, it's very personal
<nantou> how often are core updates released?
<nantou> what are debugging symbols? I cannot use em to debug apps, can I?
<nantou> how do I extract info from, or convert to iso a package that includes a sub, a img and a ccd files?
<nantou> uif2iso?
<xubuntu043> Hello
<xubuntu043> Looking for help with 12.10 and Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 and Dual monitoris
<xubuntu043> Monitors show up fine
<xubuntu043> But will only let me mirror.
<xubuntu043> Anyy help appreciated
<unheeding> did you install the proprietary driver?
<xubuntu043> Dont laugh but Im a newb
<xubuntu043> I cant find the proiprietary driver options
<xubuntu043> IN 12.04 it was a control panel applet
<unheeding> okay
<xubuntu043> Where is it in 12.10
<torax> install "nvidia-current"
<unheeding> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<xubuntu043> Oh, ok
<xubuntu043> So there is no "Additional Drivers" applet any more or am I just blind?
<unheeding> i had to do it via terminal for my ATI card
<xubuntu043> Ahhhh!
<xubuntu043> Thanks for your help!
<xubuntu043> Working great now!
<xubuntu043> bye
<unheeding> have a nice day
<unheeding> thank you come again
<nantou> can i debug xubuntu?
<David-A> nantou: can you be more specifik. xubuntu is like just a collection of thousands of programs. you can debug some of them.
<nantou> i upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10 and the graphics look funny (in the apps menu or the upper task bar)
<nantou> thats what I want to debug
<nantou> some icons are bigger then others
<nantou> bluebird appereance is broken, others appear to work better, but some broken graphics too
<nantou> where do I find an app for additional drivers? 12.10
<unheeding> what are you trying to install?
#xubuntu 2013-10-21
<Noskcaj> amerigena, You will need a launchpad account either way, but the best option is the run "ubuntu-bug PACKAGE" for whatever package has the issue
<amerigena> Thank you.
<amerigena> I assume that I'm going to have to install apport on the machine running saucy that's experiencing the bug, correct?
<amerigena> I'm new at this;sorry.
<Noskcaj> amerigena, 1. It's fine to be new, we all were once. 2. try running the command first, i'm not quite sure what the default installed programs are
<Noskcaj> If not, then you'll need to install apport
<audrey> on xubuntu 13.04 when i try to log in with any de or window manager i get a black screen then i get kicked back to the login manager. tried gdm and it hangs at a blue screen with the progress circle spinning with no login window ever appearing. tried purging nvidia-325 drivers with no difference in results. how do i fix tihs?
<arthurfiggis> hello :) i noticed that xubuntu isn't defaulting to mir in 13.10...and i'm glad for that really, because for one i use an intel on-board chip for video, and intel isn't supporting mir any more :( are there plans to default to it in xubuntu in the future though? it seems like wayland will be better supported, if you can at least choose that over mir i suppose it won't be so bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> arthurfiggis, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285787/does-the-change-to-mir-affect-other-ubuntu-derivates-like-xubuntu-or-kubuntu
<arthurfiggis> Poisoned_Dragon: Thanks for the link...but from that page: "Edubuntu, Xubuntu & Ubuntu Kylin have not yet announced whether they will switch to Mir. " not sure if that clears it up :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, it's still a complicated discussion.
<cfhowlett> arthurfiggis, I suspect this initiative may be quietly dropped ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just have to wait and see, I suppose.
<arthurfiggis> cfhowlett: i hope so...not necessarily because of the project itself, but i haven't heard of any other major distro, or even ubuntu derivative that intends to support it...that'd be a lot of work for the people behind said derivatives, but i guess if it came down to it the community would just wind up maintaining x/wayland themselves
<arthurfiggis> i just always go with nvidia or intel for video and it seems like neither are intending to support mir either, so if i were stuck with mir there wouldn't be many options for video left :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> I think it would be quite some time before you get "stuck" with Mir. A lot can happen between now and then.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wouldn't worry about it now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Especially if the ubuntu derivatives aren't in a hurry to adopt Mir.
<arthurfiggis> Poisoned_Dragon: Well kubuntu certainly aren't, but i believe that's largely because (i think) kde doesn't actually run under mir...which is good reasoning, it seems like very little else does so far :) i'm using kubuntu now for that reason...wayland is what the community and the hardware manufacturers are getting behind for the most part
<arthurfiggis> (sorry, apparently it's kwin that doesn't run under mir yet...but it's a fairly important component)
<g2k> Hello?
<cfhowlett> g2k, greetings
<xubuntu044> Hey guys, do you think using Xubuntu will have less to no crashes to Ubuntu with Unity?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu044, "fewer" crashes?  hard to say.  depends on your configuration and use.  BUT xubuntu is optimized for older, lower spec machines.
<cfhowlett> as is lubuntu
<xubuntu044> My machines specs, arn't bad its just that when I was using Ubuntu and at some points my whole machine froze but this has not happened once with any other distro or windows.
<MoL0ToV> i just updated to saucy... a lot of errors for python3
<kai_> hi
<kai_> i just upgraded to 13.10 and when i try to login now all i get is the background wallpaper and that's it :/
<kai_> any ideas on how to fix this?
<fractalsea> Does anyone know how to set up clickpads so that the clickable area does no move the mouse around?
<bingo> hello. Is there a way to add a volume control to task bar?
<doflow_> See #5 on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<bingo> but is there a workaround?
<doflow_> see #5
<bingo> ty
<doflow_> np
<qwertz__> any laptop users having trouble with power management in 13.10?
<qwertz__> my laptop goes to sleep immediately after i close the lid or press the sleep button - i configured to it differently, though
<qwertz__> is there anything i could do about that?
<baizon> qwertz__: yes its a known bug
<baizon> qwertz__: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362667/xubuntu-13-10-disabling-suspend-on-lid-being-closed
<qwertz__> baizon, thanks!
<qwertz__> hm, how does "Ask" translate to that config file's set of rules?
<qwertz__> baizon,  do you think a bug fix is to be expected soon?
<cfhowlett> qwertz_, before 14.04 for sure.
<brainwash> qwertz_: here is the actual, bug report, bug 1222021
<ubottu> bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1222021
<brainwash> it should be added to the askubuntu question
<qwertz_> done
<gdos> i get the following error message when trying to remove a package - http://pastebin.com/d2GsbqWN
<Bosi> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble to stop xfce to reopen the applications that I left open when I shut down the pc. I already unmarked everything in Session and Startup, and I cleared out .cache/sessions/ with the command rm -rfv ~/.cache/sessions/ ... I thought it worked for a while, but it didn't... what else should I do?
<knome> Bosi, have you unmarked the "save session" checkbox on the logout dialog?
<Bosi> yup, everything is unmarked on that page.
<knome> Bosi, you could try removing (backup!) ~/.config/xfce4-session
<Bosi> ok
<Bosi> thanks,
<kai_> hi, i'd like to ask once more:
<kai_> i just upgraded to 13.10 and when i try to login now all i get is the background wallpaper and that's it :/
<kai_> any ideas on how to fix this?
<GridCube> kai_, press alt-f2 and type: xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> if that doesnt work press alt-f2 and type xfce4-panel --restart
<kai_> the problem is that alt+f2 does not work
<kai_> interesting thing is that i can log in as guest user without problems
<GridCube> kai_, then log in as guest. do gksu thunar, go to your user folder and rename the .config and .local folders to anything else, relog as your user and those folders will respawn, then replace the contents of those folders with the original ones on the settings you wish to preserve and see if things break
<kai_> okay, seems to work except it didn't restore my old settings
<kai_> but that's okay :)
<kai_> GridCube: thank you!
<GridCube> kai_, as ai said, if you renamed the folders then you can import the settings you miss
<GridCube> do it carefully so you wont import back the bug file that broke your sessions
<kai_> well, i moved the backups of .config and .local back to those names and now i can log in but my old settings weren't preserved
<kai_> i'll just set up my few customizations again, not a big deal
<GridCube> kai_, :) god speed then!
<kai_> okay two more things:
<kai_> the sound indicator plugin in the top doesn't show anything as well as the bluetooth indicator
<kai_> when i click on the a tiny white rectangle appears, that's it
<kai_> oops
<kai_> i meant to write: when i click on the indicator icon
<GridCube> kai_, very anoying known bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<kai_> GridCube: oh okay, so i guess i'll just wait and hope this will be fixed soon
<GridCube> kai_, see comment 5 for an easy fix, comment 41 to a deeper fix, see bug 1238997 for a long term solution
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<GridCube> kai_, probably once the things on this ^  are pushed forward
<kai_> GridCube: oh okay, that second bug report explains why the blueooth indicator doesn't work as well
<GridCube> exactly
<GridCube> nothing that has a gtk3 indicator will work
<gdos> i get the following error message when trying to remove a package - http://pastebin.com/d2GsbqWN
<TheSheep> !bugs | gdos
<ubottu> gdos: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<helpme> hi all I cannot seen to see an audio indicator on my panel
<helpme> oe anything obvious in the panel add section
<TheSheep> helpme: do you have the indicator plugin added?
<helpme> I am not sure
<helpme> sorry yes I definately have
<helpme> lol sorry I lie
<GridCube> helpme,  very anoying known bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<helpme> I have the notification plugin added
<GridCube> see comment 5 for an easy fix, comment 41 to a deeper fix, see bug 1238997 for a long term solution
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<g2k> Hello all.
<GridCube> !hi | g2k
<ubottu> g2k: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<helpme> thank you giving it a go
<g2k> hi (was making a coffee, sorry)
<Unit193> That's the best reason to be AFK.
<g2k> I am looking for help
<killer> hey
<killer> how can I change theme in xubuntu, any theme manager or sothing
<g2k> running xubuntu 12.04, I have downloaded a few mouse themes and told the settings to resize cursor to 36pixels but NOTHING i do will change the mouse cursor size.
<g2k> menu>settings>window manager for window theme...
<g2k> menu>settings>appearance for icons and such
<GridCube> g2k, "If the cursor doesn’t follow the theme set for 11.04 and above, try chmod +x ~/.Xdefaults. .Xdefaults also must be executable for Xfce 4.8, this is a change from Xfce 4.6."
<g2k> menu>settings>desktop too
<g2k> what does ~/ mean??
<GridCube> ~/ means /home/yourusername/
<g2k> ok
<GridCube> as we dont know what your username is ~/ is used to stand for any user name
<GridCube> the terminal knows that aswell :D
<g2k> do i chmod that as user or root?
<GridCube> try your user first
<g2k> ok, it didnt throw an error once i did it as user, so now what do i want do?
<dont-panic> can anyone tell me the right way to switch to awesome wm?  I tried awesome --replace at home but it complained about the notification area and loaded xfcepannel over awesome wm
<g2k> the cursor has still not changed size?
<g2k> its big in an application, but shrinks back to normal when i focus the desktop.
<GridCube> dont-panic, try killall xfce4-panel
<GridCube> and then "awesome --replace"
<dont-panic> I'm at work... I'll have to try in a moment... how do I change back if that doesn't have the desired effect?
<dont-panic> GridCube: I'm at work... I'll have to try in a moment... how do I change back if that doesn't have the desired effect?
<GridCube> alt-f2: xfwm4 --replace && xfce4-panel --restart
<dont-panic> GridCube: is there a way to add it to the login page swo I can start a awesome session?
<GridCube> dont-panic, i would ask on an awesome channel
<GridCube> like in #awesome for example
<rtdos> CGI is loaded by apache2 correct?
<GridCube> sorry to put it this way, but have you at least trying to search that in google?
<Kaapa> hey there
<Kaapa> having lots of troubles after 13.10 upgrade :(
<Kaapa> from skype messing up with sound to xfce shortcut keys not working..
<Kaapa> not a pleasent experience
<dont-panic> what's the system manager program called?  the one that opens up keyboard and mouse settings and screens.. settings manager?
<Kaapa> xfce4-settings-manager
<dont-panic> thanks!
<rtdos> GridCube: were you talking to me or dont-panic? if me 'cause for some reason apache2 starts then stops on my system.
<g2k> anyone know how to force cursor size globally on xubuntu 12.04?
<dont-panic> GridCube: thanks for the help... I got it running now with no problems as far as I can see. Thanks!
<GridCube> rtdos, thats a different question than the one you make
<GridCube> dont-panic, nice to hear
<rtdos> both questions were related.
<GridCube> rtdos, in any case :) you might get better more informed support at #ubuntu-server
<rtdos> ok...  :)
<g2k> chown +x blah blah had no effect at all.
<g2k> somebody  must know where the config files are
<g2k> Does anyone know how to force cursor size globally on xubuntu 12.04?
<GridCube> !patience g2k
<GridCube> !patience | g2k
<ubottu> g2k: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<g2k> those places DO give solutions but NONE of the solutions work on my system, I don't know why, it's a pretty vanilla install of xubuntu. Sorry if I appear impatient (wasn't my intent)
<GridCube> maybe set the cursor theme globally in xorg https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cursor_Themes
<Arpad2> I tried to upgrade to 13.10, but got error message 'Could not determine the upgrade'
<rtdos> Arpad2: i had that same issue on one of my machines so i used the iso instead.
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> I 'll try that way
<m3kk> g2k'
<xubuntu173> how can change language from en to ar
<m3kk> Have you checked systemsettings xubuntu173
<m3kk> Language and Local
<m3kk> region perhaps
<m3kk> "language support" direct from swedish
<m3kk> How did one solve the grey volume-panel in 13.10 ? I cant remember what to search for
<m3kk> indicator-plugin something?
<GridCube> xubuntu173, go to the settings manager > language support. and add the AR language, then log out and relogin but choose a different locale from the login manager
<GridCube> m3kk, bug 1208204, see comment 5 for an easy fix, comment 41 to a deeper fix, see bug 1238997 for a long term solution
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<pAt_> GridCube, what do you mean by long term support? Will this bug keep to be unfixed so long?
<m3kk> GridCube, ill just wit for update thanks anyway .
<GridCube> i didnt say support
<pAt_> solution
<GridCube> m3kk, sadly thats the best way unless someone goes and build a ppa for it
<m3kk> GridCube, doesnt bother me too much anyway. Thanks for trying to help thou
<GridCube> m3kk, a simple thing you can do is to add a launcher for pavucontrol to the panel
<GridCube> pAt_, its a solution as far as the files that you compile and install here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/Gtk3Indicators arent replaced by an update
<pAt_> GridCube, : so this will take place soon I guess, since there are many users out there, not being able to do such tasks :) I solved it already for me, thx.
<fractalsea> Does anyone know how to set up clickpads so that the clickable area does no move the mouse around?
<Bretos`> Unit193: as you wish
<Bretos`> hello, I'm Bretos and I'm customising Xubuntu LiveCD to meet my needs. I want to disable mounting /dev/sda for normal user
<Unit193> Bretos`: Cool.  OK, they could just reboot to change to defaults, but at least now you know fuse/gvfs is where to look.
<m3kk> GridCube pavucontrol?
<Kaapa> hey there
<Kaapa> in 13.10, ass soon as I press the power button the laptop shuts down
<Kaapa> instead of prompting the action (like it's configured to do in the settings)
<Kaapa> anyone saw this?
<bekks> Kaapa: Maybe some bios setting, too.
<Kaapa> need to look.
<Kaapa> thanks
<Bretos`> ok another question, How can I make all Xubuntu's live cd live user's desktop icons disappear?
<m3kk> Bretos`, right click on desktop, chopse desktop > icons >icon type: None
<m3kk> anyone managed to get chromium reacts correct with magnetlinks? i must open firefox to do it
<Bretos`> m3kk: yeah... but how to hide them by editing livecd
<knome> Bretos`, look in the xfce configuration files
<Unit193> (/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/xfconf/)
<vrkalak> Unit193, do I know you?
<Unit193> vrkalak: A little, yep.
<Bretos`> huh, Have never seen such a great question...
<vrkalak> I do know you ..  :D
<Bretos`> "Do I know you?" :D:D
<vrkalak> english is not forte
<vrkalak> english not is my forte ... I speak "linux"
<knome> vrkalak, do you have a support question?
<vrkalak> knome, sorry, i don't
<knome> !chat | vrkalak
<ubottu> vrkalak: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, for all Xubuntu-related support questions. Please use #xubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rtdos> anyone here use dwww and or dhelp to view documentation or man pages?
<dont-panic> how do I make it so when I log in, it drops to cli?
<dont-panic> basically I'm trying to stop xfwm4 and xfce-panel from starting and make awesome wm start instead
<Poisoned_Dragon> It would be easier to consider using the ubuntu net install and not install a DE other than awesome.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You may not even want the desktop manager. So, no LightDM
<Poisoned_Dragon> Otherwise, you would have to remove the whole xfce DE and install awesome. Since awesome is still a DE having a a DM (LightDM) would still load to awesome. So, best to have no DM so that you get a CLI login prompt.
<Poisoned_Dragon> then you can start awesome at your leisure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, that's just me.
<RJ45> I call upon the attention of Sysi:  !
<RJ45> Sysi: IDK if you remember, but we (and a few others) were trying to get to the bottom of why my computer was randomly freezing completely beyond any intractability at-all,
<dont-panic> Poisoned_Dragon: I'm at work.  I asked if I could reimage to debian... they said no
<RJ45> well, not sure if this helps get to the bottom of things, but out of blind hope, I tried disabling everything to-do with Screensavers and Power Management in XFCE-Settings, and guess what, not a single freeze-up since! 0_0
<RJ45>  22:32:54 up 3 days,  3:52,  1 user,  load average: 0.64, 0.55, 0.40
<dont-panic> so now I gotta stick with xubuntu.  I wish you could choose awesome from the login screen
<RJ45> Sysi: any clues what could be wrong?, maybe stupid motherboard offsets some clocks a tiny bit when awoken from suspend?, or something like that?
<RJ45> also, anyone else, feel free to chime-in
<Poisoned_Dragon> dont-panic, I think you can uninstall just xfwm4 and install awesome. Awesome is just a WM. Not a full DE.
<dont-panic> Poisoned_Dragon: that'll effect other users though right?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe so. :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> maybe you should make a usb based live session for yourself.
<Poisoned_Dragon> With Puppy, or something similar.
<Poisoned_Dragon> That you can put the stick in any computer.
<dont-panic> Poisoned_Dragon: too slow and too many programs we use for getting out of our network and time card stuff
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm.
<dont-panic> my work is retarded, I'm the only one who uses this computer but they insist on having other acounts on here so managers can tail logs and stuff
<dont-panic> and no one ever tails that stuff
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<Poisoned_Dragon> Business at it's finest.
<dont-panic> so I end up doing most of the stuff I wanna do from a server at home
<dont-panic> +10 for tmux lol
<dont-panic> it's b/c we're a internet security company in a call center building... gotta follow the rules that everyone else does, makes no sense
<dont-panic> s/internet/email
#xubuntu 2013-10-22
<mapito> hi folks..i made a file +i and now i cant rm it? ive done chattr -i
<holstein> mapito: sudo didnt rm it?
<mapito> Nope said perm denied even tho i did chattr -i
<mapito> i rebooted and i culd
<mapito> but i dont know why i couldnt before?
<holstein> mapito: paste the rm command and the error to pastebin
<mapito> 2sec
<mapito> damnit i cant i closed the putty sorry ;( i did rm -rf authorized_keys
<mapito> after chattr -i
<mapito> and just perm denied;/
<holstein> mapito: you run "sudo" before, to run that command as root
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mapito> ah yea i was as root sorry should have said
<holstein> mapito: i would need to see the command you ran, and the error.. if you are root, you should have permission to either rm, or fix the file you broke
<mapito> ya i know and it worked once rebooted
<mapito> i get that +i stopped me..but i did -i after
<mapito> :)
<mapito> hmm
<mapito> i installed squid from source how can i kill the process or restat it
<holstein> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu3 (saucy), package size 6 kB, installed size 138 kB
<holstein> mapito: i would try the one from the repos, or refer to the man page
<mapito> ok:) thanks
<mapito> although now ive installed it..im never too sure gow to remove when installed from souce
<mapito> besides knowing what went where?
<holstein> mapito: the method you used, and documentation you used will dictate how it was installed and how it should be removed..
<mapito> it said how to install i didnt see a mention of remove:D
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Squid should help, which ever version you use
<mapito> do you usw squid?
<mapito> *use
<holstein> mapito: no
<gdos> i get the following error when trying to remove the package 'musica' - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6280547/
<xubuntu360> im having problems installing adobe flash
<nukke> have you tried: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<nukke> I'm having some problems with fonts outside of Xfce. (running Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit)
<nukke> I'm guessing it's aliasing problems. for example, every font looks nice when I'm using Xfce, but on other DEs, certain fonts look extremely blurry regardless of size.
<nukke> I've noticed that it's happening with ttf fots.
<soad> can someone help me fix my problem with installing flash. could use some help so i can use youtube and stuff. any help would be great
<nukke> have you tried: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<soad> nope
<nukke> try running that inside your terminal.
<soad> ok
<audrey> sudo aptitude --purge reinstall linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils linux-image-`uname -r` linux-ubuntu-modules-`uname -r` libasound2
<phasip> So, I upgraded to xubuntu 13.10 but the update crashed in the middle. Now my system works quite well but some stuff is weird eg eclipse does not seem to have jdt installed (even though it is) and if I click the speaker icon in the toolbar the popup that comes is empty. I also have problems with the latest kernel (black screen) but this seems to be a common problem with my laptop model.
<Unit193> Well, did you  sudo dpkg --configure -a  after booting back up?  Sound thing is a known issue.
<phasip> I have tried apt-get -f install , dpkg --configure -a , dpkg-reconfigure -a -f
<Unit193> Alrighty.
<phasip> Ah, if sound is a known issue I guess it's a eclipse problem instead. I have tried reinstalling and removing my configs but still remains.
<Unit193> Well, the indicator sound icon is, yes.
<phasip> Yep, then I know where to put my efforts
<Unit193> And seems you've done the exact thing I was going to recommend for eclipse, too.  Can't help much there, haven't used it.
<Unit193> Could take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/Gtk3Indicators - bug 1238997 - bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1238997 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Add support for GTK3 panel indicators" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1238997
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<phasip> Thanks Unit193!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Hurga> Hallo... quick question which I didn't find answered on the web... is there a way to make the window decorations (frame) more accessible for mouse gripping? I have about 1 pixel with to aim for if I want to pull a window bigger and that's quite cumbersome.
<knome> Hurga, check outhttp://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<knome> Hurga, that is, http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<Hurga> knome: Excellent, not all of these are usable for me but some are. Thanks!
<knome> np
<m3kk> Ive got some strange error/crashes on my system. i did one thing: installed themes in /usr/share/themes while in thunar with root-rights (sudo thunar) can this creates issuues with im not a root-user while trying to use these themes etc?
<m3kk> I also can't enable(or see/fetch) any restricted drivers without crash because of reasons
<Hurga> knome: Can you tell me what the command for resizing is if I want to add a keyboard shortcut for it?
<knome> Hurga, i don't think there is a command to do that i'm afraid
<Sysi> see window manager settings
<Hurga> knome:  In that case it seems hard to use a keyboard shortcut...  :)
<Sysi> in keyboard tab you can set that and other shortcuts
<bgardner> Hurga: Alt-Space, R?
<knome> Hurga, umh, yeah, did you see the dialog?
<Hurga> bgardner:  inside VM, doesn't work (for the same reason Alt-rightclick doesn't work)
<Hurga> knome:  Keyboard shortcut "add", or which one?
<bgardner> Hurga, That must depend on the VM, I just checked in mine and it works fine.
<knome> Hurga, the website article has all the information you need
<Hurga> knome:  The web page says "add a keyboard shortcut". I can add a keyboard shortcut for a command, right. I just don't know what the comand for resize is. The Alt-F8 default is not there.
<knome> Hurga, nope. read it again; "which can be edited by going to the Settings Manager > Window Manager > Keyboard"
<knome> you are in Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<Hurga> knome:  Gotcha. Sorry, German Xubuntu here, the translations don't help :P
<red6m__> does anyone use lastpass here? is it broken for you as well in chromium after 13.10 update?
<bazhang> !crosspost | red6m__
<ubottu> red6m__: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<red6m__> ;-/
<red6m__> k
<ngomes> is it just me or 13.10 has some bugs ?
<ngomes> like
<ngomes> volume control on panel cant me used but the icon is there
<ngomes> update-manager icon wont appear
<ngomes> so no GUI updates
<ngomes> suspend / resume breaks network-manager disables network
<brainwash> yes, let me link the bug reports, 1 sec
<ngomes> ok , glad they are all known
<brainwash> bug 1184262
<ubottu> bug 1184262 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[logind] stuck in PrepareForSleep, causing network and other services to not resume" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184262
<brainwash> bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<brainwash> not sure about the update-notifier icon
<ngomes> hmm not sure either
<brainwash> the update-manager works however and pop ups a window
<ngomes> might not have time yet for updates
<ngomes> yeah , it pops the icon on the upper panel
<ngomes> or whatever notification-area is
<brainwash> a tray icon or an entry in the window list?
<ngomes> in 13.04 on me , it would appear the tray icon first
<ngomes> then  i click and choose what to do
<brainwash> right, it doesn't anymore for me in 13.10
<brainwash> maybe intended, maybe yet another bug
<ngomes> so far it doesnt apeeared on me too
<ngomes> yeah , might be not the time to make updates yet
<brainwash> I'll try to find a bug report or some information on this
<ngomes> to early to say
<red6m__> ngomes - do u use chromium - erxtensions are also broken after 13.10 update
<red6m__> thinking of going back to arch for better stability.
<brainwash> really?
<red6m__> lol:)
<brainwash> let me launch chromium
<red6m__> brainwash, do u use lastpass?
<ngomes> red6m__, used to , now Google chrome
<ngomes> i use last pass , but somehow it wont load as extension
<ngomes> i needed to download again
<red6m__> ngomes, see chromim console. it has these errors: chrome.extension is not available: 'extension' is not allowed for specified context type content script,  extension page, web page, etc.)
<ngomes> gmelius loaded as extension , but last pass did not
<red6m__> ngomes, and lastpass autofill stopped working
<ngomes> not here
<ngomes> hmmm
<ngomes> i did a clean install
<ngomes> of 13.10
<ngomes> some configs might be lost of lastpass
<red6m__> ngomes, lastpass loads, but doesn't autofill in chromium after 13.10.
<red6m__> ngomes, can u check if autofill works?
<ngomes> red6m__, isnt supposed to be a browser issue rather than a version issue ?
<red6m__> ngomes, http://askubuntu.com/questions/360954/all-chromium-extensions-throw-errors-since-update-to-13-10
<ngomes> im saying it works cause yesterday i logged on ebay and it autofilled and auto login , but i had to click on "sign in" on page
<ngomes> i clikced "sign in" then it auto fiilled username and password and click login auto
<red6m__> hmm. i'm not sure then. probably gonna use google chrome temporarily instead of chromium.
<ngomes> i use , stable from ppa
<ngomes> how do you pull chrome console ?
<ngomes> brainwash, did you find some report about update-manager ?
<ngomes> tray icon
<xaxisx> anyone know why the keyboard and touchpad stops working on my laptop after closing my lid? it's only started happening after 13.10 and I lose all important documents open because I have to force restart to do anything.
<brainwash> ngomes: no, haven't actually searched yet
<ngomes> closing lid is what ? suspend to ram ?
<brainwash> yes, by default
<xaxisx> in power options I have it set to do nothing.
<ngomes> so u close and keep wasting battery ?
<brainwash> well, but xfce4-power-manager cannot override systemd's settings
<xaxisx> not when it's plugged in
<ngomes> ok
<ngomes> if it cannot override , what is doing in there in first place ?
<brainwash> xaxisx: so the power manager needs to be aware of systemd default actions, but it isn't as of now :/
<brainwash> you can change them manually by editing the config file
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Laptop sleeps when lid is closed, regardless of Power Manager Settings." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xaxisx> brainwash,  thanks. I'm happy there's a workaround
<brainwash> it's something you normally fix before release, so the users won't have to mess around
<ngomes> notification area doesnt exist no more ?
<brainwash> it does
<ngomes> oh i see  now
<ngomes> was on panel / add new itens , and it was grey to add
<ngomes> but its there , i have my xchat icon in there right now
<ngomes> well , i wont fix any bug , just wait for the update
<ngomes> gotta go now
<ngomes> brainwash, thanks for the help
<ngomes> good day for you
<brainwash> ngomes: you're welcome :)
<ngomes> you @ in this room ?
<brainwash> no
<ngomes> you should be
<ngomes> its not the first time i came here and u are here to help
<brainwash> you don't need op status to help people
<ngomes> so , something has to be given to you in return :-)
<ngomes> lol ok
<ngomes> you right
<ngomes> well by , see you next tim e
<ngomes> bye*
<vdonnefort> Hi! Do you know if I can set a window to fullscreen when I move it to the upper of my screen?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> vdonnefort, what?
<vdonnefort> When I move a window to the upper, the left or the right of my screen, the window is resized to take half size of the screen. I'd like to change this behaviour
<brainwash> appears to be hardcoded
<vdonnefort> this is the magnetic behaviour
<vdonnefort> brainwash: arf, ok :)
<vdonnefort> brainwash: thx
<vdonnefort> !
<xabster> Anything I should know before doing a dist-upgrade from 13.04?
<cfhowlett> xabster, ask yourself why you're upgrading to a 6 month lifecycle springs to mind ...
<xabster> for science
<cfhowlett> xabster, *morgan freeman voice* ... Good luck.
<xabster> wanna put odds on whether or not it breaks?
<cfhowlett> xabster, under the current arrangement, the non-LTS releases are beta in all but name.  I say $24.12 it breaks your system.
<GridCube> !nothelping | cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> GridCube, my LTS bias got hold of me ....
<GridCube> cfhowlett, however 13.10 is a realease, and people has right to install it and is encouraged to. Please if you are not willing to help people out just dont.
<cfhowlett> GridCube, OK
<GridCube> :)
<xubuntu455> I have a Hp 2000 notebook 64 bit. I just installed xubuntu on it.  How can I manage to get skype? Suggestion?
<TheSheep> !skype | xubuntu455
<ubottu> xubuntu455: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<cfhowlett> TheSheep, doesn't work from China ...
<cfhowlett> :(
<xubuntu455> thank you
<TheSheep> cfhowlett: that's a bug in China, not in Ubuntu
<ngomes> hello again
<ngomes> brainwash, u there
<ngomes> found a bug while trying to install printer on xfce destkop "add printer" on system settings
<ngomes> detected printer , choose gutenprint driver and it freezes the installer
<xubuntu458> hi, is there someone out there?
<GridCube> !someone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xubuntu458> I have a problem with Lightdm...
<xubuntu458> I can't log in...
<GridCube> it sends you back to the login manager?
<xubuntu458> yes!
<GridCube> do this
<xubuntu458> i tried to activate
<xubuntu458> numlockx,
<GridCube> log in as a guest, press alt-f2 and type: gksu thunar, go to your default home folder, press ctrl-h to see the hidden files. delete the filesnamed .Xauthority and .ICEauthority, log off and log back as your main user
<xubuntu458> and I added it to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf,
<GridCube> oh
<xubuntu458> like this website https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first
<GridCube> well try what i said anyway
<xubuntu458> ok. I'll try and then I'll tell you. Thanks a lot
<xabster> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<JamesRock7> thanks a lot! I could enter, but the nvidia driver doesn't work properly
<JamesRock7> there is no transparences
<JamesRock7> which is the file that I need to delete to reset the visual settings?
<JamesRock7> is there any solution?
<JamesRock7> I deleted .ICEauthority and .Xauthority, and I could log in, but I couldn't see transparences...
<JamesRock7> I moved .Xdefaults but it's no use
<JamesRock7> I use the nvidia-319 privative driver...
<dev|meta> Hi folks, got a Dell Vostro 3750 stuck on boot, it's stopping at the blue Xubuntu screen (with the rotating white circle), done the usual google thing not found much describing the issue, first steps?
<dev|meta> managed to switch to a virtual terminal and cat the logs, turns out lightdm isn't starting automatically "sudo service lightdm start" gets me a login screen, hmm
<dev|meta> progress of a sort
<dev|meta> rebooted and now it works, nice
<xubuntu524> hello every body
<m3kk> I also can't enable(or see/fetch) any restricted drivers without crash because of reasons
<xubuntu850> hello
<xubuntu850> update ubuntu13.10 very bug not possible to boot after !
<xubuntu850> allo ?
<xubuntu850> there someone?
<GridCube> !patience | xubuntu850
<ubottu> xubuntu850: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<m3kk> xubuntu850, hi
<GridCube> !details | xubuntu850
<ubottu> xubuntu850: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<m3kk> xubuntu850, very bug?
<GridCube> m3kk, his native language might not be english, please have patience with him
<m3kk> GridCube, offcourse, i just asked for details :)
<xubuntu850> ok moment i translate, because i speek french
<m3kk> xubuntu850, would you lose to much to reinstall completely to try?
<xubuntu850> ok I xunbuntu 13.04 and I did the last update that offers ubuntu or 13.10 version since I did the install and I rebooted, nothing more focntionne, a ja'i black screen and there is nothing!
<David-A> xubuntu850: (there is a french speaking channel #ubuntu-fr currently with 180 users)
<xubuntu850> sorry, ok I xunbuntu 13.04 and I did the last update that offers ubuntu or 13.10 version since I did the install and I rebooted, nothing to work, I have a black screen and there is nothing!
<David-A> xubuntu850: it is hard to tell what is wrong and how to fix it. maybe the suggestion above to re-install 13.10 is the easiest alternative.
<m3kk> To rule determin if its the update that breaks something or 13.10 itself you should consider re-install from scratch..don't forget to backup
<m3kk> "to rule determin" i forgot how to english
<xubuntu850> I did file verification system, as well as everything about the installation, but he found nothing, I'm not the only one apparently, because other people have the same problem on the forum! so there is a good goal for xubuntu starts from the menu!
<m3kk> xubuntu850, i had no such issues really sorry.
<xubuntu850> I do not know how do you reinstall the 13.10 version because I am a beginner in linux
<xubuntu850> and I do not know how do you uninstall the 13.10 version to return to the previous version, until the problem is corrected!
<David-A> xubuntu850: download the .iso file for xubuntu and burn it to a dvd-disk. then boot off that dvd and start an installation. (you can also use an usb-memory stick, there are web pages with instructions)
<xubuntu850> i not have dvd, i update online !
<m3kk> xubuntu850, download 13.10 and create a bootabble USB.. do you have one? i can strongly recommend one
<xubuntu850> now is not fonction !
<m3kk> xubuntu850, have another computer?
<xubuntu850> no
<m3kk> xubuntu850, from where do you sit now?
<xubuntu850> just my pc
<m3kk> ...
<m3kk> xubuntu850, how do you connect to irc like right now?
<xubuntu850> i boot with last version 13.04 xubuntu
<David-A> xubuntu850: you can download the xubuntu 13.04 .iso or the xubuntu 13.10 .iso on a windows pc. then use a program to create a usb-live-system.
<xubuntu850> i choice diffent version with menu
<m3kk> xubuntu850, ah, ok.. so it does boot?
<xubuntu850> no sorry, i not interessed
<xubuntu850> moment
<xubuntu850> I do not want to reinstall everything, I just want to uninstall the update back to the old version that worked very well and I used this very moment
<m3kk> xubuntu850, you could reinstall but leave /home intact so you wont lose files in there
<m3kk> xubuntu850, i belive you must reinstall 13.04 anyway .. i don't think there is a way to revert
<xubuntu850> how can I do from the boot menu?
<xubuntu850> super !
<xubuntu850> very shit 13.10
<m3kk> works fine here
<xubuntu850> thanks good day
<m3kk> You can boot 13.04 fine right? you chose old 13.04 from menu yes?
<xubuntu850> yes
<m3kk> Do you have a USBkey?
<xubuntu850> but I have to choose in the troubleshooting menu, and I wanted to make ca normally as before it boot normally, in fact there is a purpose of the boot
<xubuntu850> bye thank you so meuch
<GridCube> xubuntu850, in the grub menu choose a previous linux version and boot from an old kernel
<m3kk> ragequit
<xubuntu850> what is grub ?
<Unit193> Did you try nomodeset?
<xubuntu850> ? i do no
<Unit193> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xubuntu850> what is nomodeset
<m3kk> xubuntu850, 1. BOOT FUNCTIONAL 13.04 2. download 13.10/13.04 ISO from xubuntu.org > 3. Create a bootable USB /CD > 4. Boot it. > 5. Resintall 13.10/13.04 > 6. ???? > 7. Profit
<xubuntu850> ok thank you
<xubuntu850> i see
<nikos> hi! after upgrade to 13.10 nuveaoy and xorg freeze..has someone this prb?
<nikos_x> hi! after upgrade to 13.10 nouveaou driver and xorg freeze..has everyone this prb?
<quantals> hello everyone
<quantals> Does anyone play Path of Exile aka POE ?
<fent> hi
<fent> in need of some help
<fent> need to remove xubuntu from a dual boot where it is installed on same partition as Windows
<v1adimir> fent: to restore the Windows bootloader, you can always boot from the Windows setup dvd/usb and load the console and run the 2 recovery commands:
 * v1adimir looks for them
<v1adimir> fent: 'bootrec /fixMBR', 'bootrec /fixBoot' http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_7-system/cannot-fix-mrb-or-fix-boot-commands-do-not-work/08e7d070-08be-4bdc-a928-a29d639444fd
<v1adimir> .. http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html
<cascarot> hi all!! xubuntu 12.10 running on my laptop
<cascarot> totally migrated from windows to linux
<v1adimir> more of the same: http://kb.acronis.com/content/1507 && http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/05/get-the-recovery-console-back-in-windows-7/
<v1adimir> fent ^^
<fent> vladimir are these in windows or xubuntu environment?
<v1adimir> fent: just check the instructions..:) this is when booting from a Windows dvd/usb, to restore Windows
<fent> the windows dvd/usb you mention is that the xubuntu dvd or my windows disc?
<v1adimir> it will overwrite, or actually get rid of/bypass grub/grub2 - what it does it restore the Windows bootloader in MBR (all of your Windows and Linux files will remain intact, only the computer will boot directly to Windows)
<v1adimir> fent: the Windows disk
<fent> i want to get rid of xubuntu.  I can boot xindow when i select it at the boot menu
<m3kk> xindow
<v1adimir> fent: just make sure that you move/backup/save any-and-all Linux file that you want to keep.. it's not so simple to mount Linux partitions from Windows, afterwards (there are programs for it, but it's not 100% straightforward)
<m3kk> just boot into linux, save what you want then erase the crap out of it and format disk then rebuild MBR from windows-disk
<v1adimir> fent: at the moment, when you boot your computer, you are presented with the grub2 bootloader menu (and not the Windows one), right??
<m3kk> Or booting in that menu if you have win8
<v1adimir> m3kk: there is NO need to format any disk, that's what I'm talking about.
<m3kk> vladimir why not?
<v1adimir> it's absolutely NOT necessary to format.. why would you want to do that?
<fent> i get a black screen with white writing with xubuntu, two more options for linux and windows 7
<m3kk> to make it readable format for windows
<fent> i can scroll down and select windows and will boot to my log in screen
<v1adimir> m3kk: I'm not sure that you know exactly what you're talking about..:)
<v1adimir> fent: try and open up those URL links I gave you, it's very simple and very well explained - how to get Windows to boot-up normally, without Xubuntu.
<m3kk> v1adimir, ext4 wont show up for me in windows .. if he installed xubuntu on a partition with ext4 that why not format easy peasy and rebuild MBR?
<m3kk> v1adimir, i tought he wanted to get rid of linux completely
<v1adimir> m3kk: he said that he is dual-booting currently; I don't think that Windows would be installed on a Linux partition - in this case.
<v1adimir> generally, when dual-booting, Windows sits in its own NTFS partition
<m3kk> v1adimir, sorry was not here with the initial question
<v1adimir> :)
<m3kk> v1adimir, when i dual-booted i created a ext4 partition and installed linux on that
<m3kk> Guessed he had done the same, wanted to get rid of linux completly so format that disk ( to wipe out linux) and then rebuild MBR to get rid of grub. am i just completly crazy here?
<v1adimir> fent: taking into account what m3kk is talking about: once you have restored the Windows bootloader - and Windows starts-up when you turn on your PC - you can right-click My Computer and then go to 'Manage' and from there you will be able to delete your Linux partition(s) and make a new primary, or logical partition and format it as NTFS and then you can join it to your existing Windows partition (by u
<v1adimir> sing a partition program)
<v1adimir> ^^ right-click, manage and then 'disk management'
<v1adimir> .. it's (very) simple, you just have to be careful that you know what you're doing :)) measure twice, cut once =)
<m3kk> So i was not bat shit crazy?
<v1adimir> m3kk: 50-50 :))
<m3kk> Im fairly new to this actually but i love to learn. v1adimir
<v1adimir> ofc., & I hope I'm helping..:)
<m3kk> very much!
<fent> as i said xubuntu is installed in the windows partition
<fent> im creating a windows recovery disc at the moment
<v1adimir> generally, just try to have a working OS - Windows in this case - before doing any partition management
<m3kk> Did he use "windows installer" cant remember its name
<m3kk> :(
<v1adimir> oh, it looks like!..
<v1adimir> :-0
<m3kk> In that case: isnt it possible to just remove like any other application from control-panel?
<m3kk> And perhaps you need to rebuuild MBR but im not sure
<v1adimir> fent: You've used Wubi, to install Xubuntu? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/windows-installer
<v1adimir> (I have no experience with this, 0, so can't help in this case :))
<fent> no i installed from usb
<v1adimir> .. looks pretty simple, when using WUBI: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<fent> now wishing i had used WUBI
<v1adimir> fent: 'BootRec /fixmbr' and 'BootRec /fixboot' http://www.ghacks.net/2010/06/05/get-the-recovery-console-back-in-windows-7/ is all you need; if that's your setup.
<v1adimir> (i'm not sure where's the confusion :))
<nukke> 8wow, that China smog article is scary.
<nukke> "“You can’t see your own fingers in front of you,” Harbin’s official news site noted." :O
<bazhang> thats not on topic here
<nukke> note to self: don't go to northern China.
<fent> vladimir thanks for your help
<fent> trying a few things and have saved your links
<v1adimir> fent: np, go for a second opinion also, pls..:)
<fent> will do
<yolateng0> hello, i try Xubuntu 13.04 .  is there cedarview-graphics-drivers repository for GMA3600 intel N2600?
<fent> vladimir sent you a pm
<zbrkxbr> hi guys I have a docky issue the output of docky commanis here http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285257/
<zbrkxbr> commands*
<zbrkxbr> so quiet :(
 * David-A sitting absolutely still with quiet breaths
<zbrkxbr> David-A how did you do that
<zbrkxbr>  * David-A sitting absolutely still with quiet breaths
<David-A> not a move, not a sound
<onla_> if I have the ubuntu unity on gnome.. how can I see the classical menu items ?
<zbrkxbr> ok I almost reach to nirvana at that moment :)b
<zbrkxbr> onla it seems a bad combination with unity and gnome shell
<zbrkxbr> I mean gnome shell is uses all of the screen :S
<Unit193> onla_: I think you're looking for #ubuntu
<onla_> can't join there
<David-A> onla_: that is actually a ubuntu question, not xubuntu
<Unit193> zbrkxbr: The /me command.
<onla_> my friend is a new in ubuntu and he has the ubuntu unity but I can't help him to find synaptic package manager and stuff
<Unit193> onla_: Still not for here, try not connecting from bshellz.
<bekks> onla_: You have to install synaptic if you want to use it.
<onla_> don't want to help this friend so much that I connect to #ubuntu with another irc client to ask but thanks :) I'll tell him to do it
<zbrkxbr_> I'm back
<onla_> hmm, thought it would be installed by default.. he found synaptic and synaptic-pkegex with syna<tab><tab> in terminal tho
 * zbrkxbr_ almost reachs the nirvana
<zbrkxbr_> it works :D
<David-A> :)
<zbrkxbr_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6285257/    David-A maybe you can help me with this
<zbrkxbr_> it's annoyed me all of the day
<zbrkxbr_> :S
<David-A> zbrkxbr_: thats the docky thing in #xfce, I dont use docky. have you looked if there is a ~/.docky or ~/.conf/docky file or dir? if so, try move it away, so docky starts with a fresh conf.
 * zbrkxbr_ sorry for party rocking 
<xubuntu117> ok i am going to try this again.  I have a HP 2000 Notebook 64 bit that i just install xubuntu into.  I would like to download skype. Help??
<genii> Add the partner repositories and should be good to go
<genii> !info skype saucy-partner
<ubottu> 'saucy-partner' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<genii> !info skype partner
<ubottu> skype (source: skype): client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service. In component main, is extra. Version 4.2.0.11-0ubuntu0.12.04.2 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<xubuntu456> hay every one..
<xubuntu456> i have a problem whit my audio
<xubuntu456> it does not work
<x-bryan_g-x> quit
<Unit193> /quit
<x-bryan_g-x> Hi all, new user on the Xubuntu support channel
<x-bryan_g-x> I'm using Xubuntu Precise, does anyone know if the accounts-daemon issue has been addressed in Raring or Quantal, and if an update/fix will be pushed out to Precise users?
<xyzone> x-bryan_g-x, which issue?
<Unit193> Which issue is that?
<x-bryan_g-x> It's been logged on Launchpad Bug #996791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/996791
<x-bryan_g-x> The issue now appears to be causing problems with updating, particularly when needing to authenticate for a kernel update.
<xyzone> strange that I don't encounter this bug
<x-bryan_g-x> I have 2 installations (laptop & desktop) both exhibiting the same problem
<Poisoned_Dragon> what problem?
<xyzone> weird problem, why didn't I encounter it?
<xyzone> maybe because I upgraded to xfce 4.10 through a ppa?
<x-bryan_g-x> Very slow logins > 80 seconds
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm
<x-bryan_g-x> Same long delay on logout, and when I get back to the lightdm greeter, my user name isn't shown
<xyzone> I also have getdeb ppa
<x-bryan_g-x> I'm still on xfce 4.8, could it be fixed by upgrading to 4.10?
<xyzone> I have no idea, but I never encountered this bug
<bingo> Hello. I do not use bluetooth but I still have two bluetooth icons on my taskbar. Can they be removed?
<Poisoned_Dragon> What version of Xubuntu, 12.04?
<x-bryan_g-x> Seems to be a dbus issue, but being a relatively new Linux user, I'm not sure how to tackle it
<xyzone> x-bryan_g-x, they say there's a fix here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1970326
<xyzone> I hate that xubuntu is so neglected throughout on all distros
<xyzone> I mean xfce
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wouldn't say neglected.
<Poisoned_Dragon> There's quite a large community around it.
<xyzone> well, it sits way in the back of other DEs
<x-bryan_g-x> Just been checking that thread, it mentions a ppa for x64, will it be specific or would it work on x86 also?
<xyzone> x-bryan_g-x, not sure, isn't there an x86 version of it?
<x-bryan_g-x> I would have thought so.
<x-bryan_g-x> I would have also thought that an update would have been in the default repos by now
<xyzone> i guess it doesn't affect everyone.
<xyzone> i know i've never seen it
<xyzone> it must be dependent on certain hardware
<x-bryan_g-x> Yeah, that makes sense
<xyzone> yet another reason to buy linux supportive hardware
<xyzone> you buy ms pcs off the shelf, something's bound to fail
<x-bryan_g-x> I bought this PC with Windows XP on it and wanted rid, I'd already downloaded the 12.04.2 .iso, so I just went ahead and installed it.
<xyzone> yeah, but these rare bugs almost never happen on pcs that are sold as linux supported
<xyzone> or they happen no more than windows bugs
<xyzone> i'll never buy a windows machine again
<x-bryan_g-x> It's rather put me off buying without knowing the full Linux hardware compatibility of a machine first
<xyzone> best way to be sure is to buy from vendors that sell that way, but it's rare
<x-bryan_g-x> All too rare indeed
<x-bryan_g-x> If I bought a PC which shipped with Ubuntu, chances are I'd just switch DE and never have an issue.
<x-bryan_g-x> Where's the place to check my machine's hardware for *NIX compatibility?
<xyzone> http://www.linux-drivers.org/ http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/ <--a few vendors have this
<x-bryan_g-x> Is there anywhere I could submit the output from sudo lshw to have it checked?
<xyzone> i dont know
<x-bryan_g-x> I did run a live session a few times before installing, but I guess that doesn't always show up every potential problem
<xyzone> updates sometimes breaks stuff
<x-bryan_g-x> Yeah, I noticed the current problem wasn't there until at least 4 months after installation.
<xyzone> seems to be updates to lightdm are to blame in your case. another option might be to switch to another login manager
<x-bryan_g-x> I'll see what I can find in Synaptic.
<x-bryan_g-x> In the meantime, I'll see if there's any x86 ppa which has fix
<x-bryan_g-x> Thanks for your help
<xyzone> np, I would try slim and uninstall lightdm
<x-bryan_g-x> I was wondering, is there anything I could try by switching to tty1 when I get to the lightdm greeter?
<xyzone> dont know
<x-bryan_g-x> OK. Let's see what I can do... Thanks again.
#xubuntu 2013-10-23
<kgb> guys, is there a (specific?) reason why the kernel isn't the latest?!?? https://www.kernel.org/ says 3.11.6 && Saucy says: 3.11.0-12-generic
<kgb> or am I missing something :-0
<Poisoned_Dragon> um... that's just typical.
<Poisoned_Dragon> 3.11.0 is the kernel release for 13.10
<kgb> Poisoned_Dragon: u talking to me?.. help me out, pls. :-)
<Poisoned_Dragon> You're welcome to update the kernel yourself, if you're savvy.
<kgb> is there a PPA, or a reason why the kernel is lagging behind? o.0
<kgb> *official ppa, ofc.
<Pici> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's never the latest kernel, unless you want it to be that way.
<xyzone> 3.10 is a lts kernel, 3.11 isnt
<kgb> xyzone: pretend i'm ignorant, pls - and let me know y this is so?..
<xyzone> kgb, that's how the linux kernel is being released
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you really want to use the latest kernel, The folks over at #ubuntu+1 might be more helpful.
<Pici> No they won't.
<Poisoned_Dragon> really?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought they would be the ones tinkering with new things
<Pici> The 14.04 toolchain was just released, 14.04 looks just like 13.10 right now.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... too bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanks for the info, Pici
<Pici> np
<kgb> so is there a general reason, for not having a closer-to-newest kernel?
<kgb> like video, or something :p
<kgb> * o:
<kgb> (sry didn't mean to type ":P")
<Pici> !latest | kgb
<ubottu> kgb: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kgb> gotcha, tnx
<Unit193> !highno
<ubottu> A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<kgb> && ty :)
 * kgb tries 2 write down all of the b0t CMDs
<kgb> err Unit193 there's a web page w/b0t CMDs?
<kgb> http://ubottu.com/guide/ ??
<Unit193> http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi or you /msg ubottu search blah
<kgb> danke!..:)
<popolon> hi
<popolon> is there a mean to shutdown the wifi ?
<popolon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173939
<popolon> huhu
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173939 in linux (Ubuntu) "[EeePc 1001ha] WiFi Hotkey (Fn-F2) not working on xubuntu 13.04" [Medium,Incomplete]
<popolon> ok, no support possible :(
<popolon> bye
<David-A> popolon: not so fast, you can probably map that function to another key
<edago> Hi, I'm looking for help to install Xubuntu in a Macbook air 1.1
<gdos> anyone here use dhelp and or dwww? (online, browser-based help systems for viewing man pages)  - according to dwww man page - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/dwww.8.html - there is supposed to be a 'apache2.conf' file in '/etc/dwww' and symbolically linked from /etc/apache*/conf.d/dwww but there is neither a file or a symbolically linked file in /etc/dwww NOR /etc/apache2/conf.d and /var/lib/dwww appears empty. suggestions?
<Unit193> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/dwww/filelist it's on conf-available, needs to be in -enabled.
<Unit193> Heh, forgot I had man2html installed. :P
<xubuntu990> .
<xubuntu990> wow xubuntu
<baizon> :)
<nicklas_> hello, i think there is a bug in the new xubuntu. when i ran the live xubuntu 13.10 64 bit, the volume applet in panel shows its on mute, and when i click it, i get an empty little white line. i thought it would get fixed after installing, but its still the same after doing all updates. i still have sound though, checked with youtube. so how to fix this?
<Proshot> i have a strange problem, is there a difference between the cofiguration of the xserver on xubuntu and ubuntu, or are there other things different which could explain that video playback with smplayer on xubuntu gives me some strange glitches if like my video playback is splited for a split second, also panning movements seems to render very ugly.
<Proshot> otherwise i am very happy with xubuntu :)
<Proshot> brb, have to reboot
<Proshot> so back, i found out the problem, my video playback becomes choppy when i enable compositing in xubuntu
<xabster> Hi, I got a 2 TB external USB harddrive. I'd like to put a .iso on it for booting from it. Can you tell me how?
<xabster> I tried with unetbootin but when i try to boot from the drive it won't get past the first screen which says "default" as the only option and a 10 sec countdown that just keeps going back to 10 once it hits 0
<xabster> and winusb does not detect the drive
<Hook> I just wanted to say... I love Xubuntu. And coffe
<ochosi> Hook: +1
<Proshot> oke, i solved all my problems in xubuntu, i love it i must say, had to downgrade the google-chromium flash
<xubuntu353> \help
<bgardner> xubuntu353: Ask your question and we'll do our best.
<xubuntu353> hello
<cfhowlett> !ask|xubuntu353,   crystal ball is broken.  You're going to have to provide some details.
<ubottu> xubuntu353,   crystal ball is broken.  You're going to have to provide some details.: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest25922> hi. trying xubuntu13.10 using liveusb on p4 with intel graphics controller 82865g. the working is smooth but the graphics are not.. the desktop looks like this. http://s9.postimg.org/5wf2wi59r/Screenshot_10232013_11_44_53_AM.png how do i install or activate the appropriate driver? also posted on ubuntu channel got no reply so here.
<tomreyn> hey there, i just upgraded to 13.10 and now the volume indicator in the message/notification area doesn't work.
<cub> tomreyn, yeah it's a known bug unfortunately
<tomreyn> thanks cub, do you have a bug id?
<cub> got a workaround for it...
<tomreyn> i'm using the separate volume panel element now
<cub> bug 1208204 and http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<tomreyn> thanks again.and oops, it's actually in the release notes' "known bugs". should have checked there first...
<raid> hi, i just upgraded to 13.10 and my xubuntu won't boot, it just drops me to a GRUB shell :?
<GridCube> raid, can you get an external boot media like an usb? you can try to make a booteable usb and use boot-repair
<gdos> anyone here use dhelp and or dwww? (online, browser-based help systems for viewing man pages)  - according to dwww man page - http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/dwww.8.html - there is supposed to be a 'apache2.conf' file in '/etc/dwww' and symbolically linked from /etc/apache*/conf.d/dwww but there is neither a file or a symbolically linked file in /etc/dwww NOR /etc/apache2/conf.d and /var/lib/dwww appears empty. HELP?
<raid> GridCube: thx, will try that
<bgardner> I've been trying to figure this out myself and I just can't.  For 23-30 seconds after login, all keystrokes under Settings->Keyboard->Application Shortcuts do not respond.  At the end of the 23-30 second delay, any keys pressed during that time do what you expect, all at once (e.g. Push Ctrl-Alt-T 5 times to open a terminal window, at the end of the delay five windows open).  I have multiple Xubuntu workstations (a mix of Quantal
<bgardner> and Raring) that all exhibit this behavior.  Note: Keystrokes under Settings->Window Manager->Keyboard do NOT exhibit this behavior, and work instantly on login.
<brainwash> bgardner: yeah, I know what it causing this behavior, let me link my reports..
<brainwash> bug 1239014
<ubottu> bug 1239014 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "xfsettingsd unable to daemonize properly when overlay scrollbars are activated" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239014
<brainwash> bug 1239018
<ubottu> bug 1239018 in xfce4 (Ubuntu) "Disable overlay scrollbars by default in Xubuntu 13.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1239018
<bgardner> Thanks much brainwash, I appreciate it!
<brainwash> you're welcome, but I doubt that anything will be done to prevent this (see 2nd report) or even fix it somehow
<bgardner> brainwash: To be perfectly honest, I'm mostly happy to know WHY it was happening.  It makes me feel better to know the root cause.
<brainwash> yeah, took me some hours to find the culprit
<brainwash> still no clue, why it is happening
<bgardner> brainwash: I tested the workaround (add to /etc/X11/Xsession.d) you noted in the notes and it works great - is there any reason why I wouldn't want to keep this?
<gdos> when i ran 'sudo apt-get purge dwww' i get the following message: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ saucy/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy_main_binary-amd64_Packages) and here is a my /etc/apt/sources.list file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/6289802/
<gdos> i don't see the duplicate.
<GridCube> gdos, try an autoremove and an autoclean
<phoo> Hello all!  Anyone know of a solution to xscreensaver sometimes dying?  It doesn't crash X like I keep finding online, it's just xscreensaver will die and my screens will unlock.  Then, clicking on "lock screen" again does nothing because the screensaver isn't working.  This is xubuntu 13.10 with two dual nvidia cards Quadro FX 580  (four displays) using NVIDIA driver version 319.32, which was the one listed as "tested" during xubuntu 13.04 LTS inst
<phoo> all.
<phoo> the screensaver I'm using is GLslideshow.
<baizon> phoo: 12.04 or 13.04? because 13.04 wasn't LTS
<phoo> fabulous question.  I'm actually not 100% sure now because I know I meant to download the LTS and I believe that's what I ...  Hold on.
<phoo> of course I deleted the iso from my old drive.  I'll see if I can find out from mounting the disc.
<phoo> (confusion because I meant to get 12.04 LTS but then think I saw 13.04 later... I do know I'm running 13.10 now if that's an indicator.)
<phoo> meh.  Yeah, I downloaded 13.04 according to volume label on the dvd.  :shrug:
<dont-panic> How do you change which browser opens links from the terminal?
<dont-panic> I tried to change it in ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list or whatever, but that didn't seem to work
<Sysi> settings -> preferred applications
<Sysi> settings manager that is
<dont-panic> Sysi: that already is set to chromium
<dont-panic> it keeps opening the links in firefox, but  i only use firefox for one thing and chromium for everything else
<Sysi> ugh I remember that happening.. but how did I fix it
<dont-panic> I've been googling like crazy but can't seem to find anything... It wouldn't have anything to do with terminators settings would it?
<Sysi> I don't know about terminator, but removing some line from mimeapps.list was what did it for me
<dont-panic> Sysi: you don't have to do anything to make it recognize the changes in mimeapps.list do you?
<dont-panic> also what does it say for your x-scheme-handling/http= line and https= line?
<Sysi> I don't think so, but you can try logging out and back in
<Sysi> I'm not on xfce right now
<dont-panic> Sysi: trying to avoid that... I'm not on xfce either
<dont-panic> Sysi: is this something the window manager handles?
<Sysi> I think I had 2 lines for x-scheme-handler when I had the problem
<dont-panic> maybe that's why... I'm using awesome wm
<Sysi> dont-panic: it should be exo, but I'm not sure if that's the case outside xfce4-terminal
<dont-panic> yeah,  I changed mine to say chromium-browser.desktop and cp'd the chromium-browser.desktop file to that directory
<dont-panic> not sure why that doesn't work
<Poisoned_Dragon> what distro are you running awesome wm on?
<Sysi> /topic
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm just asking to see if it's xubuntu. Then he can run exo-preferred-applications
<Poisoned_Dragon> Set the browser there
<Sysi> he's done that, doesn't work
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, too bad
<dont-panic> yeah, its xubuntu, but xfce4-desktop, xfce4-panel, and xfwm4 have been killed and I'm running awesome wm instaead
<templer> hi there i use evolution in xubuntu 12.04 but it won't print to my network printer had the same problem using document viewer but installing acrobat reader fixed that for pdfs anyone have any ideas why this is
<XenoX> hi
<KeyboardNotFound> My xubuntu after upgradint to 13.10 is very very slow, why ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I have 1gb ram
<KeyboardNotFound> and every time it's used 50% but i haven't runned anyone app
<dtcrshr> hello everyone! I recently installed xubuntu, and i noticed it has this mac alike thing with some shortcuts on the lower part of the screen. I didnt found whre to change  / edit the icons and shortcuts on this bar, how do I do that?
<buu> dtcrshr: Did you try right clicking it?
<buu> Or going to settings -> panels ?
<dtcrshr> buu:  right clicking affects only the icon im right clickin
<dtcrshr> theres no border to manage the settings
<dtcrshr> ill search on the settings
<dtcrshr> settings panel only affect the upper pannel
<dtcrshr> sorry, theres a panel dropdown, i think its it
<dtcrshr> thanks!
<dtcrshr> very nice... its running like a charm
<dtcrshr> but.. flash (youtube I used to test) works fine on firefox, but only a black box on chromium
<dtcrshr> is there a way to install flash system wide?
<koegs> dtcrshr: how did you install flash?
<dtcrshr> koegs: i didnt
<dtcrshr> fresh xubuntu install
<dtcrshr> only after installed I made a apt-=get update / upgrade
<dtcrshr> and rebooted when asked
<koegs> then please try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<dtcrshr> nice. after a reboot the flash worked on both browsers. Now I oppened dota 2 via steam and the performance was very dissapoiting, so I followed this instructions on intel graphics - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve#Intel_Graphics
<dtcrshr> but now the x server wont load. on ctrl alt f7 i have this line "could not write bytes: broken pipe"
<dtcrshr> i uses these 3 lines
<dtcrshr> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<dtcrshr>   sudo apt-get update
<dtcrshr>   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dtcrshr> where is xubuntu xorg.conf file so I can put the mesa driver to test?
<tmallen> hi, how do i upgrade to 13.10? i do dist-upgrade but it says i am up to date
<brainwash> dtcrshr: there is none, unless you create one
<dtcrshr> yeah.. I created one it worked on mesa
<dtcrshr> too bad i cannot have good performance though
<brainwash> it's an intel gpu after all
<dtcrshr> yeah... cant get milk from the rocks
<dtcrshr> but on windows its kinda playable
<dtcrshr> with the lowest res
<dtcrshr> it could be better, ill read some more about this intel mobile 4 series
<brainwash> ouch, that's low end
<dont-panic> that's why I play zsnes games, or write some with the lua love engine
<brainwash> try asking in #ubuntu-steam for some tips
<dtcrshr> brainwash: its a 2 year bouth acer laptop, im on brasil
<tmallen> oh, software updater finds this. weird that dist-upgrade doesn't, but i'm all set. thanks anyway
<dtcrshr> hmm nice, im on #steamlug but didnt know about this other channel
<dtcrshr> thanks for the attention koegs and brainwash
<brainwash> dtcrshr: so don't expect any miracles
<dtcrshr> so much love
<brainwash> :P
<dont-panic> I wish there was a library pack you could get for steam that fixed most common issues
<seronis> Q: been getting gpu lockups in xorg since 13.10 update somewhat randomly. what exactly can i do to help get the new bug fixed ?
<legg1> Why are the FreeNode ops so easily emotionally hurt?
<legg1> havent seen this kind of hurt since QuakeNet in the CS-days :o
<Pici> legg1: uh.. what?
<legg1> Pici, not saying it's "a normal thing", but, people with no direct link to what they represent (BitCoin), seem to jump on the banhammer so fast, they throw up
<legg1> Freenode so far seems great, but there are some people who should not be allowed any moderator rights
<Pici> legg1: Well, I'm not sure what that has to do with #xubuntu
<legg1> It doesnt
<legg1> but we're still on the same network
<legg1> was just a general question
#xubuntu 2013-10-24
<Ajacmac> how horribly concerned should I be about a kernel panic after attempting to install xubuntu?
<Unit193> Depends upon what caused it, but can't say I get them too often.
<Ajacmac> the computer will not boot now, so that's annoying
<Ajacmac> kernel panic - not syncing .... drm kms helper panic occurred
<Unit193> I'd start checking to see if hardware went bad, thus screwing up Xubuntu/the kernel.
<Ajacmac> I'm trying to determine if it's a bad hdd, but I'm not having any luck with ultimate boot cd atm
<Ajacmac> none of the hdd checking tools seem to be compatible with the drive, being a seagate drive
<Unit193> http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/item/seatools-dos-master/
<Ajacmac> thank you!
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> Still under warranty by chance?
<Ajacmac> nope
<Ajacmac> it's one of the first eeepc's
<roxx_> hi
<ronxx> hi
<ronxx> hi
<ronxx> is anyonehere?
<ronxx> Anyone know what this problem is?    Since I updated to xubuntu 13.10 (on 3 machines) when I create files or directories locally on a machine the permissions are u+rwx,go+rx instead of ug+rwx,o+rx. This is true both on the command line (bash) and file manager (Thunar). BUT: when I login remotely using ssh, and create files or directories, the permissions seem to work fine, i.e. ug+rwx,o+rx. Is there a bug in xubuntu 13.10 that causes the OS to ig
<ronxx> hi!
<ruien> ronxx: what's your umask setting in the terminal and also in ssh?
<ronxx> the umask is as follows: file   /etc/login.defs :   UMASK    022  ;    and    USERGROUPS_ENAB yes
<ronxx> file   /etc/pam.d/common-session :     session optional   pam_umask.so
<ronxx> is that what you are asking?
<ruien> well, if (in bash) you type "umask", you get "022" regardless of whether this is the local terminal or remote ssh connection?
<ronxx> in bash (local) I get 022, and ssh, i will tell you in a minute
<ronxx> when I ssh, it's 002
<ruien> okay, that's the reason then, so the question is why the umask is different. The OS is working correctly based on that umask value.
<ronxx> the files I referred to above are supposed to over-ride the 022 and change it to 002, i.e. the
<ronxx> setting USERGROUPS_ENAB yes  is supposed to change that to  0002 when the user and group are the same (or so the comments in the file  etc/login.defile etc/login.defs   say)
<ruien> but is the bash profile that's being run when you log in via SSH overriding the umask? that's pretty much the last thing that's being run. In other words, sort of what's described here: http://wiki.dreamhost.com/Umask
<ruien> hm, i guess i'm not sure, seems it really should be respecting /etc/login.defs
<ronxx> the file ~/.profile does NOT override. But the other thing is, the file manager (Thunar) does the same, i.e. does NOT give the group file permissions upon creation
<ruien> have you confirmed that this exists in SSH even with a non-login shell, as well as a login shell?
<ronxx> I am not sure what is a login shell and what is a non-login shell...
<ruien> this is the difference between ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc , and you can execute different ones using "su" with and without " - ", for example "sudo su - foo" vs "sudo su foo"
<ronxx> I don't have ~/.bash_profile files, only ~/.bashrc and ~/.profile. I will tell you in a minute what is in each of them, if anything, for umask...
<ronxx> in .bashrc: no reference at all to umask;   in .profile, the line is a comment, i.e. the line is: #umask 022
<ronxx> it's the same on all 3 machines I use
<kingbeowolf> how can i add the appmenu to a panel?
<kingbeowolf> and how can i install AWN?
<kingbeowolf> this appmenu http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<ruien> ronxx: not sure what to tell you, I normally just set the umask explicitly in ~/.bashrc, and i usually source ~/.bashrc from ~/.bash_profile
<Gerowen> Is there a command to temporarily suspend the screensaver function?  When I play games that use my controller, and no input is received via the mouse/keyboard, the screensaver randomly kicks me out, so I'd like to be able to script a screensaver suspension in with the scripts that start my games.
<Unit193> xscreensaver-command -exit   then   xscreensaver -no-splash&
<kingbeowolf> Gerowen: good idea
<kingbeowolf> Gerowen: need something like that when actively watching videos as well
<Unit193> VLC prevents it from happening.
<Gerowen> Unit193: Thanks for getting back to me, so in order to restore the screensaver to normal operation, I would just kill the xscreensaver -no-splash that I started, correct?
<Unit193> Gerowen: The "xscreensaver -no-splash &" *was* to start it back.
<Gerowen> Unit193: Oh ok, I was reading the arguments for xscreensaver-command -exit, and from the way it worded the description of the "-exit", it just simulated user input, and would still kick in after a few minutes.  Thanks, :-)
<ronsonol> Need to report a bug resulting in a crash that simply logs user out.  Prefer reporting manually on Launchpad, but want to assure data collected about the correct event.  Any tips?
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ronsonol> Alright, I have stuff to go blow up.
<Callan79> Hi all, just popped in during xubuntu install (traditional ubuntu user, looking for lighter system for my netbook)
<ObrienDave> welcome Callan79
<Callan79> hi ObrienDave
<Callan79> I'm interested to learn opinions as to whether xubuntu users typically also install the ubuntu-desktop package, or not ?
<elfy> I certainly don't :)
<Callan79> I wasn't intending to, unless there is a good reason to
<Callan79> good to know, cheers :-)
<ObrienDave> not if you want to keep the lighter system
<Callan79> yeah, that's my aim
<ObrienDave> you'll be happy with Xubuntu. we are
<elfy> Callan79: I came fulltime to xubuntu in 11.04 when unity was the way it was going - not looked back since
<Callan79> I'm familiar with the system, I've been using Ubuntu for a while but Unity is just getting way too slow on this machine
<ObrienDave> it's the same system except for the DE
<Callan79> excellent, sounds like I'm not alone then LOL
<ObrienDave> I never liked Unity anyway. I'm an old DOS guy and don't see the need for eye candy
<Callan79> I'll probably move my desktop to this aswell. I did check out Xubuntu a few years ago, it was quite plain, but this latest one is very pretty and smooth - impressed
<ObrienDave> like elfy, once I made the switch to Xubuntu, I never looked back
<ObrienDave> I've tried most Debian based systems, I keep coming back to Xubuntu
<remildo_> buon giorno
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<remildo_> che dite, mi consigliate xubuntu per un aspire 5930G
<remildo_> oooh sorri
<remildo_> im sorry i dont undestand that here is allowed to speak english
<cfhowlett> xaralx is a recommended package for UbuntuStudio?  Hasn't been touched since 2008?!!!!!
<ruien> xara's good but i wish xaralx would get updates :(
<cfhowlett> ruien, it's a dead project which prompted my question ...
<ruien> yeah, i actually use xara so i wish it wasn't a dead project. But your question is completely valid.
<cfhowlett> and I'm in the wrong channel
<lameroid> О класно
<lameroid> здравствуйте господа, кто- то живой есть?
<lameroid> хелп ми плиз
<cfhowlett> !ru|lameroid,
<ubottu> lameroid,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<baizon> damn to slow :>
<lameroid> help concerning the xubuntu 13.04 installation
<lameroid> libng error:Read Error [13.295132] Kernel panic - not suncing: Attemped to killinit! exitcode=0x00000100 [13.295132] [13.295166] drm_kms_helper: panic occured, switching back to text console
<lameroid> what with it to do?
<lameroid> who - that knows?
<cfhowlett> lameroid, too quiet here.  give these details and your query in #ubuntu.
<Sappy> Hello, I have problem with xubuntu and flashplayer. http://postimg.org/image/m4n1hg7kb/ (1) How it looks, (2) how it should look.
<ObrienDave> which browser are you using?
<knome> Sappy, try disabling hardware acceleration from the flash right-click menu
<xubuntu689> Hi, could somebody please help me with grub error ? Thanks.
<ObrienDave> what grub error?
<ObrienDave> pfffft, bed time
<xubuntu689> I'll describe my situation... I have 2 HDD: internal with W7, and USB external with NTFS part. for data/backup. I reduced NTFS partition to have free space to install Xubuntu. But when I installed it, the grub crashed and this appeared: "No such partition, Grub rescue".
<honza_> Hi
<cfhowlett> honza
<cfhowlett> greetings
<honza_> this is international channel, isn't it?
<honza_> greetings cfhowlett
<knome> !english | honza_
<ubottu> honza_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<honza_> ok, i'll try to describe my problem in english :D
<honza_> I'll describe my situation... I have 2 HDD: internal with W7, and USB external with NTFS part. for data/backup. I reduced NTFS partition to have free space to install Xubuntu. But when I installed it, the grub crashed and this appeared: "No such partition, Grub rescue".
<knome> honza_, or you can tell us what your native language is and we can point you to a channel with that language
<knome> (if you're more comfortable with that)
<honza_> knome: thanks, but i have no problem :-)
<knome> ok, i have to go; good luck with yout problem
<honza_> knome: thanks
<tempask> hi chan, i'm using Xubuntu 13.10. I already tried the xfce built in GUI config tools, disabled screensaver, did some power management config and even created Xorg.conf with "ServerFlags" "BlankTime" set to "0". None of that satisfied my goal to have the display always on. How do i configure the power management to _not_ turn off the display?
<honza_> Can somebody please help me with...? I'll describe my situation... I have 2 HDD: internal with W7, and USB external with NTFS part. for data/backup. I reduced NTFS partition to have free space to install Xubuntu. But when I installed it, the grub crashed and this appeared: "No such partition, Grub rescue".
<GridCube> honza_, is your machine UEFI or BIOS?
<honza_> Grid: BIOS
<GridCube> s/is/has/
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> honza_, try again
<honza_> GridCube: How you whisper? I have BIOS
<GridCube> honza_, its better to use the main channel that private messages
<GridCube> and in any case its "/msg nick"
<GridCube> honza_, your grub settings might not have been installed in the proper medium
<GridCube> i would recommend you to reboot using another medium and use boot-repair to set the proper grub in the proper places pointing at the proper partitions
<honza_> GridCube: so i need to reinstall grub via live usb?
<GridCube> that is probably the fastest route i know
<honza_> may pc boots from sdb1 as first partition, not from sdb2, where is boot?
<GridCube> honza_, it will usually end on sda
<GridCube> unless you do something to change that
<honza_> I've installed  grub on sdb, not sda and I boot from external hdd directly (boot option - one time boot)
<GridCube> oh ok
<GridCube> i don't know then
<honza_> oh, i think that i made a mistake... maybe it's not "no such partition", but "unknown filesystem"...
<honza_> thanks for help, I'll try several solutions, that i found (supergrubdisk, format whole HDD and so on...) Thank You very much, and Bye ;-)
<slipp3d> anyone having luck with connecting a blue tooth headset and having it work?
<holstein> slipp3d: i have used bt
<holstein> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kingbeowolf> can some one help me with this http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<holstein> kingbeowolf: are you running pinguyos?
<kingbeowolf> no
<slipp3d> holstein, your kidding right ... in 12.10 I have to manually configure the config files for bluetooth headsets to work?
<holstein> slipp3d: you are using 12.10?
<holstein> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) is the current stable release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release notes: http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.10 - Support in #ubuntu
<kingbeowolf> slipp3d: i think xubuntu is struggling for help
<slipp3d> yes i'm using 12.10 ... that link that you sent me to was how to configure bluetooth via config files
<slipp3d> kingbeowolf, I'm starting to think the same thing ...
<holstein> kingbeowolf: xubuntu is ubuntu.. its a smaller team than the main one, but its quite strong
<kingbeowolf> holstein: the 13.10 release had a lot of bugs and not really any improvments
<holstein> kingbeowolf: you are free to run the 12.04 version is you prefer
<holstein> kingbeowolf: do you have a support question? if not, visit the offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<kingbeowolf> holstein: i am free to do what ever i like if i prefer.. dont get all snippy about it
<kingbeowolf> where is the bug tracker?
<holstein> slipp3d: i refered to that link i gave, and was able to get BT configured. but, this was a different release.. 12.04, and i dont have the particular hardware anymore
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<kingbeowolf> i dont want to report a bug i want to read them
<GridCube> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<xubuntu462> hello, I've installed Ubuntu 13.10 then xubuntu. I am unable to have compiz with xubuntu. Unity plugin cannot be unset
<kingbeowolf> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kingbeowolf> can some one help me with this http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<kingbeowolf> i think a universal menu work be awesome
<kingbeowolf> but i cant get it working
<kingbeowolf> getting xfce to look like this would be awesome http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Orta?content=134123
<kingbeowolf> i also cant install AWN in 13.10
<kingbeowolf> is it not being maintained any more?  their site was down
<GridCube> kingbeowolf, any of those desktops seem very doable
<kingbeowolf> GridCube: im just getting into xfce so its all new to me
<kingbeowolf> GridCube: it is running better then Unity with less program crashes
<GridCube> kingbeowolf, just download the themes, install them and then choose them on the settings, you have the main theme settings and the window decoration settings, you can install any program like awn just from the USC
<kingbeowolf> GridCube: what is USC?
<kingbeowolf> ubuntu software center?
<kingbeowolf> i am on 13.10 and AWN doesn't show up
<elfy> kingbeowolf: as far as I know last version it was available on was 12.04
<elfy> in the repos that is
<kingbeowolf> i looked at launchpad and it hasn't been updated and the site is down
<kingbeowolf> so xubuntu people dont update to the newest release?
<elfy> kingbeowolf: look on packages.ubuntu.com - it's not not available in repos to Xubuntu - it's not available to *buntu
<elfy> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=avant&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<kingbeowolf> so...what do you do when this happens?
<xubuntu462> hello ! Do you confirm that compiz cannot be used with xubuntu 13.10 ?
<kingbeowolf> is compiz the compositor?
<kingbeowolf> because if it is it works
<xubuntu462> compiz --replace bring me Unity
<kingbeowolf> xubuntu462: do you have the settings manager?
<kingbeowolf> i just click on window manager tweaks and then go to compositor tab
<xubuntu462> yes I can set a lot of thing with ccsm ... then reboot and here is Unity again
<kingbeowolf> then click enable display
<elfy> compiz is not the the compositor xubuntu uses
<elfy> compiz isn't installed with xubuntu
<kingbeowolf> that explains it
<xubuntu462> so compiz could not be use anymore
<GridCube> it shouldnt
<GridCube> you can try to figure out how to use it tho
<GridCube> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<GridCube> but its not recommended
<elfy> xubuntu462: I think that people have managed in the recent past - but I can't say more than that I'm afraid - I didn't ever use compiz with ubuntu
<xubuntu462> Yes this page is not working with 13.10
<gdos> synaptic crashed during an installation. how do i rerun the installtion process? is it 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure --a' ?
<genii> gdos: Try first sudo apt-get -f install
<gdos> genii: just like 'musica' the following package would not install properly 'nescc' so now i have a broken package which i can neither re-install nor purge.
<gdos> ok that command 'sudo apt-get -f install' is crashing everything. i just submitted 20 bug reports.
<TheSheep> gdos: make sure you have free disk space
<gdos> TheSheep: of a 300G hard drive, i'm only using <20%
<TheSheep> gdos: for the home, but what about the root partition?
<gdos> <50%
<gdos> that's <50% used.
<dunpeal> Hi. Is there a way to get a list of all keyboard key names, so I can use them for custom shortcuts?
<dunpeal> For example, KP_Page_Up
<Sappy_>  Hello, I have problem with xubuntu and flashplayer. http://postimg.org/image/m4n1hg7kb/ (1) How it looks, (2) how it should look.
<Unit193> Sappy_: Heh, you have an older intel that's using 16bit graphics.
<Unit193> Sappy_: Drop http://paste.openstack.org/show/uZLRIlVRt7SGoj79M7eT in at /etc/X11/xorg.conf, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1173649
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173649 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "incorrect color depth - intel graphics card" [Undecided,Opinion]
<xubuntu953> Hi. This is the first time I get in here, and I need some help about how can I errase the ".trash" file I have in my external hard disk or pen drives?
<manuel> hi! can someone tell me why my xfce4 desktop looks different on local display compared to a xrdb session? (ie. icons are misseng and many other settings seem to be different...)
<manuel> xu 13.10 and I have already asked google :-)
<Unit193> xrdb, does this start a new session?
<manuel> yes, its a complete different desktop - which is ok - but I'd like to have the same icon theme on the xrdp sessen as local
<Unit193> How do you call it?  OK, so I've been testing a little, and I'm pretty sure it's not complete, but what happens if you drop http://paste.openstack.org/show/D7VimGKTgkzsPeiNxiEX in ~/.xinitrc and call  startx  in whatever session?
<Poisoned_Dragon> manuel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1899111
<Poisoned_Dragon> See if that post helps you.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Though it is geared towards Gnome 2d, I'm sure it can be adapted
<Unit193> Aaaah, so it's not calling it like NX does.
<Unit193> Bummer.
<ptnx> Hi - anyone else having trouble with the Log Out menu option?
<ptnx> In 13.10?
<elfy> ptnx: does it 'loop' ?
<ptnx> System gets bogged down
<ptnx> Before the menu with restart/shutdown, etc shows
<elfy> ptnx: not sure what you mean to be honest - there can be an issue with systemd-shim
<elfy> bug 1221809
<ubottu> bug 1221809 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "systemd-shim removal causes restart to logout" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1221809
<ptnx> I don't think that;s it
<elfy> you could see if you have it installed - run this in a terminal dpkg -l systemd-shim
<elfy> if it doesn't show it installed - try doing so
<ptnx> looks like it's there
<ptnx> What happens is Xorg maxes out the cpu
<elfy> not sure then I'm afraid - sorry
<ptnx> ok - thx anyway
<Unit193> Can you pull up a TTY or ssh in from another computer to check it out?
<elfy> oh - might be a graphics card issue perhaps - at the end of a long day here - someone will comment I expect
<TaoLi> after 13.10 update, i lost pulseaudio control from my top task bar, the speaker icon now does nothing, can someone help?
<elfy> bug 1208204
<ubottu> bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ptnx> interesting, i have had issues with graphics driver since upgrading. will look into that more
<elfy> TaoLi: ^^ bug up there - and it's mentioned on the release notes
<TaoLi> thanks guys, there is a workaround mentioned there. all is well.
<phoo> I installed a different sound control applet and it works fine.
<phoo> volti
<phoo> TaoLi: check out volti
<TaoLi> phoo thanks volti is pretty cool, and in python, but just checked out the source don't know whats going on LOL
<peyam> hi
<peyam> isn't
<peyam> isn't 1a32-libs available in xubuntu 13.10?
<peyam> knome: are you there?
<knome> peyam, yes?
<peyam> yes it is included
<peyam> sorry
<peyam> one more thing
<peyam> it is not possible to make menus in the "Main Menu" option
<knome> peyam, please stop from asking support questions from anyone specifically; people in the channel will either answer or not
<peyam> so why doenst it work?
<TheSheep> peyam: maybe you need to ask better questions :)
<peyam> TheSheep: The question is why "new menu" in "main menu" option in the setting manager doesnt work
<CypherPunk39> Hello all
<ran_> hi
<ran_> i have a question. there is any known problem about the update notifier icon?
<ran_> i am using 13.10.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I haven't noticed an issue. What have you noticed?
<ran_> Poisoned_Dragon, i think that its not shown when there is an update.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... I'm impatient. I update with synaptic. :)
<ran_> because there is a problem with the pulse-audio volume, because its gtk3.
<brainwash> no, it's still gtk2, the issue is related to dbus
<brainwash> gtk3 indicators don't get displayed at all
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is that the glitch where your sound indicator doesn't work?
<evolvex> Evening everyone, I've upgraded a VM install of Xubuntu to 13.10, now  Im getting a blackscreen on startup.... is this a common problem?
<brainwash> ran_: and regarding the update notifier, not sure, but it might be intended, that only a window popups
<ran_> brainwash thanks. because until now i did not see the notifier icon.
<brainwash> ran_: same here
<ran_> i hope that there is an icon because its more conviniant than sudden pop-up window.
<ran_> sorry about my english.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've seen far worse
<ran_> anyone also notice that synaptic crushes if onboard (virtual keyboard) is loaded?
<ran_> if onboard is not loaded everything seems fine.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I never used the virtual kb
<ran_> its a strange problem.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't even know there was one
<ran_> sometimes i using onboard (very good virtual keyboard), and synaptic crushes when it loaded.
<Poisoned_Dragon> where do you get it from?
<ran_> it comes with xubuntu (if im not wrong)
<ran_> on accessories
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using Ubuntu Studio.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I might have to install it
<Poisoned_Dragon> is it called onboard?
<ran_> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> installing now
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's running fine for me
<Poisoned_Dragon> using it now
<ran_> with synaptic?
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh hey
<Poisoned_Dragon> it just hung
<ran_> synaptic hungs?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It hangs. I had to force it closed.
<ran_> or onboard hungs?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Just synaptic
<Poisoned_Dragon> onboard still worked
<ran_> so there is a problem
<ran_> its interesting what causes this problem with onboard and synaptic, because on anything else there is no problem with it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> now synaptic won't reload properly because onboard is in memory
<ran_> yes this is exactly the problem
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah.... Sounds like you need to fill out a bug report.
<ran_> yes but dont know how to do it
<ran_> and my english is not perfect.
<dont-panic> ran_: your english is better than most people
<ran_> i know my english is in a good level, but its not perfect.
<brainwash> you don't need perfect english to file a bug report :)
<ran_> so how i do it?
<brainwash> did you already start synaptic inside a terminal window? it might print some error message(s)
<brainwash> run "ubuntu-bug synaptic"
<ran_> i will try that.
<ran_> it says: GtkNotebook 0x19cb590 is mapped but visible child GtkLabel 0x1a56610 is not mapped
<ran_> full: (synaptic:14217): Gtk-WARNING **: GtkNotebook 0x19cb590 is mapped but visible child GtkLabel 0x1a56610 is not mapped
<brainwash> bug 1235846
<ubottu> bug 1235846 in synaptic (Ubuntu) "synaptic package manager has stopped working with gtk errors" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1235846
<ran_> synaptic hungs only if onboard is in memory. otherwise its working OK.
<ran_> i tested synaptic with another virtual keyboard (florence) and synaptic hungs again.
<brainwash> try "NO_AT_BRIDGE=1 synaptic" from a terminal window
<brainwash> or is it synaptic-pkexec?
<ran_> so there is a problem with virtual keyboards and synaptic
<brainwash> it's synaptic-pkexec
<brainwash> so "NO_AT_BRIDGE=1 synaptic-pkexec"
<brainwash> we are just gathering some information right now, you'll have to file the report
<ran_> but i dont know how to do that
<brainwash> run "ubuntu-bug synaptic"
<ran_> ok
<ran_> run it. now what i do
<brainwash> didn't a dialog window popup?
<ran_> yes
<brainwash> so continue the bug report process
<ran_> now im in launchpad
<ran_> and i dont have an account
<brainwash> you can create one
<brainwash> It's pretty handy to have one if you use Ubuntu
<ran_> ok. i will create account
<ran_> one moment
<brainwash> ran_: this wiki article might be helpful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs#Non-crash_hardware_and_desktop_application_bugs
<brainwash> it describes the process with all the details
<ran_> ok, i have logged in to launchpad
<ran_> now what to do\
<brainwash> please read the linked article
<ran_> now im reporting the bug
<brainwash> thanks for reporting it :)
<ran_> thanks for helping.
#xubuntu 2013-10-25
<xubuntu819> whats a simple webcam or picture prog i can use with Xfce4 desktop :)  i dont want to load up all the gui for gnome.
<xubuntu819> if i try to load cheese it wants to load up the entire desktop gnome2/3
<xubuntu819> no thanks
<GridCube> xubuntu819, cheese but use --no-install-recommends
<xubuntu819> so... sudo apt-get install cheese --no-install-recommends   correct?
<Unit193> Yeeep.
<xubuntu819> i have been looking for --no-deps of sorts for ever with apt-get for a longggggg time,,, i didnt see anything else either until i did full on tab-completion
<xubuntu819> one think i like about buntu,, they have great tab completion, but not full unless you install it
<xubuntu819> ya knkow?
<niel> hey guys I am thinking of switching from ubuntu to xubuntu is there anything I should watch out for?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Aside from a different DE, it's still ubuntu. More or less.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're familiar with one, the learning curve on the other shouldn't be terrible.
<niel> ok cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> I use Ubuntu Studio, which has xfce as the DE. I love it. It's pretty intuitive to setup.
<niel> guys I got a problem my screen never actually turns off
<niel> on both my xubuntu computers
<niel> its just black
<niel> hey anyone else here have problems with not being able to see dropbox stats it just opens the folder
<richrock> anyone about?  need some help with the menu
<lderan> richrock: what do you need help with?
<richrock> hi,  I'm creating a menu entry for a program I installed (not available through synaptic).
<richrock> It keeps putting the menu item into 'Other', when I want it in 'Development'
<richrock> Tried setting menu entry while I had Development selected, no luck...
<lderan> can't help you with that at the moment sorry
<richrock> okay no worries.  it's not the end of the world, just can't figure out why.
<richrock> ah, might be a way to hack the menu files...
<m3kk> how do i configure sound in xubuntu? i cant find any icon "sound" in settings ?
<baizon> m3kk: you can install pavucontrol
<m3kk> baizon, so there is no way to configure sound in xubuntu by default? ok will isntall that
<m3kk> baizon, "pavucontrol is already the latest version installed" so.. ?
<baizon> use it :)
<m3kk> baizon, i must start it from terminal?
<baizon> if you want :)
<m3kk> ...
<m3kk> pavucontrol should be in settings like everything else?
<m3kk> anyway suddenly lost all sound for no reason
<m3kk> what happened? suddenly i hear no sound at all? pavucontrol shopws dB going up and down when viewing a youtube video.. but system is completly silent
<m3kk> hi, i suddenly lost all sound? i run pavucontrol and while i run a youtube video it shows dB goes up and down like there is actual sound.. but there is none? I have not tried to configure anything since it was working out of the box
<m3kk> gah
<m3kk> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<m3kk> Thanks ubottu, i can always count on you
<Proshot> afternoon everybody
<Proshot> i installed xubuntu 13.10 and i installed the chat client empathy, but i am unable to connect to google talk with it, anyway idea's
<richrock> m3kk, on your pavucontrol, have you checked both the Playback AND Output Devices tabs?
<richrock> I had similar problem, found the issue in the Output Devices
<m3kk> richrock, yes
<m3kk> richrock, what should i check in output?
<richrock> do you have the same db levels going up and down?
<m3kk> some* ?
<richrock> and check the mute/audio settings there also.
<m3kk> richrock, i actually got sound now.. pressed a few switches back and forth etc..
<richrock> On my system, I had issue because I was using wrong soundcard
<m3kk> have no idea what did the trick
<richrock> good to hear
<richrock> *no pun intended
<m3kk> richrock, hahaha'
<al____> hi all
<al____> Does anyone know the default shortcut-key to open a terminal in 11.10 xubuntu?
<al____> I gather that no one is watching this?
<bgardner> al____: Watching, just don't know that answer positively.
<bgardner> al____: I would guess Ctrl-Alt-T.
<al____> I tried that, thanks anyway bgardner
<elfy> or possibly Super+T
<al____> ctrl-alt-t used to work with 10.04 and I even found a site that said it worked with 11.10 but.....
<al____> I will try elfy....
<al____> wow!  thanx elfy!!!!!!!!
<al____> You are amazing!
<elfy> not so :)
<al____> Everyone here is great!
<al____> I will remember this channel
<al____> Have a nice day all.
<xubuntu232> Hi all :)
<GridCube> hullo
<dont-panic> how do you install whatever you need for making VM's on xubuntu?
<elfy> I use virtualbox personally
<legg1> sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<legg1> however, i use vmware player
<dont-panic> it doesn't matter which to me I don't think
<elfy> I make sure to add the vbox sources - so I end up not using the standard repo version
<dont-panic> vmware player looked like a bit of a process
<dont-panic> whats the difference?
<bgardner> dont-panic: Same concept, different manufacturers.
<dont-panic> bgardner: I only need it to spin up random linux distro's to see if I can find one I like more
<dont-panic> xubuntu's cool for a beefyish laptop, but my netbook needs lightweight stuff
<bgardner> dont-panic: Then either should do.  I use Virtualbox daily and it works well, but I have heard good things about vmware player as well.
<dont-panic> I did a debian netinstall, which is fast, just wanna see if I can find something lighter with apt-get
<legg1> vmware install is quite easy
<legg1> download the .bundle, chmod +x it, then sudo ./vmware-player
<dont-panic> at work we use esx and kvm, but a vm should be pretty much the same across the board
<dont-panic> legg1: wheres the bundle?
<legg1> dont-panic, only thing liter than xfce, is fluxbox i think
<legg1> dont-panic, go to vmware homepage, download, player, boop
<dont-panic> legg1: awesome wm for the win lol
<dont-panic> I love awesome
<legg1> havent tried it
<legg1> i only use xfce and fluxbox
<legg1> for my boxes
<dont-panic> jwm is even lighter, so is icewm
<legg1> laptop is on xfce as well
<dont-panic> i3 might even be lighter
<legg1> then again, my laptop is a i7 with 16gb ram, and 128gb ssd, with 730M gfx
<dont-panic> yeah, I have a similar setup for my main lappy
<legg1> if it wasnt for my gtx 560 on my workstation, i could throw it and use the laptop only
<legg1> stupid high speccs for a "laptop"
<dont-panic> I rarely use my desktop anymore
<bgardner> Starting to drift ot here.
<dont-panic> yeah... where's that vm .bundle?
<xubuntu055> hi
<mbish> Hello, I'm using Xubuntu 13.10 64-bit and I'm trying to make Dolphin my default file manager. How can I do this?
<brainwash> mbish: settings manager > preferred applications
<mbish> I did that. I pointed it to the file and I get this error message: Failed to execute default file manager.  Failed to execute child process "/usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop" (Permission denied).
<bekks> mbish: Then check the permissions of that file.
<mbish> says "owner root" How can i make myself the owner
<bekks> mbish: Who says that? And why do you need to be the owner of a global file?
<mbish> this is a screenshot of my permissions: http://i.imgur.com/EleHcJN.png
<bekks> mbish: ls -lha "/usr/share/applications/kde4/dolphin.desktop" please, in a pastebin.
<mbish> http://pastebin.com/WhAKpbt2
<bekks> mbish: That file lacks execution permissions I guess.
<mbish> I can still open the file on its own I just cant set it as my default file manager for some reason.
<blueazimuth> you're not supposed to use a .desktop file as the program to launch but /usr/bin/dolphin
<blueazimuth> ... oh he left
<volsus> hey
<rhin0> anyone know why virtualbox (set up for ubuntu) .. doesn't give the option for 64 bit ubuntu anymore?
<bekks> Which version? And from which repo?
<rhin0> 12.04
<rhin0> someone said 'hardware acceleration may be disabled in your bios"
<bekks> That may apply.
 * rhin0 reboots
<XLV> which tool for transfering iso to usb as install media works with xubuntu desktop 64?
<XLV> universal usb installer 1.9.3.9 doesnt
<XLV> scrap that, theres  a newer version out
<bingo> hello. is there a way to remove the bluetooth icons from xubuntu taskbar? I dont use bluetooth ever
<krytarik> bingo: Just disable it in your startup applications.
<bingo> can i find that from settings manager?
<Azelphur> bingo: yup, settings manager -> startup applications
<bingo> h yes i see application autostart, t
<bingo> ty
<perola> Hello
<perola> I am running xubuntu 13.04 and have power manager configured correctly (suspend when closing lid both on ac and on battery). However, when I close the lid nothing happens. Suspend itself is working when I select it from the menu. How could this be solved?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> does someone here have knowledge related to the creation of the isolinux content in the Live distribution?
<melodie> I think the Xubuntu team might have some people saavy about making their own from the sources
<Noskcaj10> melodie, Normally stuff like that should get asked on #ubuntu
<melodie> oh hi Noskcaj10 !
<Noskcaj10> hey melodie
<melodie> aren't there too many people asking basic questions at #ubuntu ? :)
#xubuntu 2013-10-26
<Espeonxoxo> I have an old sony vio board VGC-rb40
<Espeonxoxo> and a usb dic drive
<Espeonxoxo> im trying to install xubuntu
<Espeonxoxo> but the board is not picking it up
<melodie> good night
<perola> Hello. I am using xubuntu 13.04 and I have configured power manager correctly for it to so to suspend on lid closure for both AC and battery, however, when I close the lid the laptop does not suspend, why could this be and how could it be fixed? Suspending explicitely works
<RJ45> I want Xubuntu to save my screenshots like Ubuntu saved my screenshots, with the title of the window as the title of the screenshots, instead of just a date and time (which is stupid BTW).  PLEASE TELL ME HOW! 0_0
<holstein> RJ45: i would look and see about adding that same screenshot tool..
<RJ45> holstein: come on!, there's gotta be a way using Xubuntu's tool!
<RJ45> some kinda running modifier?
<RJ45> --something maybe?
<holstein> RJ45: im sure there is, and its all open.. wait patiently for a volunteer who might know.. cheers
<RJ45> ¬_¬
<holstein> all i can suggest is, if you want the funcitonality of a specific tool, just use that tool
<RJ45> holstein: I wouldn't even know how to get that to run in background...
<holstein> RJ45: what screenshot tool are you using?
<RJ45> well the default of-cause, 'xfce3-screenshooter'
<RJ45> what I probably wanna use is 'gnome-screenshot'
<RJ45> I'm guessing it's all 'bout keybindings?
<RJ45> hold on, I'll try something...
<RJ45> ugh.. I kinda figured it out, *sigh* close enough :/
<RJ45> not happy.
<RJ45> but close-enough for me to care :|
<RJ45> great, not even the other tool is doing the same thing!
<RJ45> x_x
<RJ45> I just want my screenshots to automatically be named after the window!
<holstein> RJ45: well, you want them to be automatically named differently than they are being named by default
<holstein> RJ45: let me look for a config file...
<RJ45> but gnome-screenshot is doing the exact same thing xfce4-screenshooter !, the thing I'ng trying to avoid! x_x
<RJ45> I can't win :(
<holstein> RJ45: win?.. its just a screenshot, friend.. you can always just rename them.. but, let me look..
<RJ45> renameing my screenshots, everyth single time I take a screenshot, to names often over 40 characters long!?!, lol, NOPE!!!
<RJ45> gotta be automated
<holstein> RJ45: you want to name them over 40 charachers?
<holstein> characters*
<RJ45> and gotta be named after the window being captured
<holstein> RJ45: it doesnt "gotta" be.. you prefer it to be.. and, im sure it can
<RJ45> I repeat, HAVE-TO be named after the window being captured
<RJ45> why are they being named after the date and time in the first place!?!, that's that metadata's for! 0_0
<RJ45> so stupid
<holstein> RJ45: no need to repeat.. but, its a preference that you have, not a requirement, or "stupid"
<RJ45> you gotta admit, it doesn't make a-lot of sense when there's exif for the date and time..
<RJ45> not exif, I mean meta*
<holstein> RJ45: i prefer it, actually.. the time stamp
<RJ45> but it's in the meta data anyways! x_x agh
<RJ45> ._.
<RJ45> well whatever, I still really want my good ol' screenshots back :/
<holstein> RJ45: you mean, the naming scheme..
<holstein> RJ45: have you tried other screenshot tools?
<holstein> !info scrot
<ubottu> scrot (source: scrot): command line screen capture utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-13 (saucy), package size 15 kB, installed size 72 kB
<RJ45> ¬_¬
<RJ45> holstein: r u for real? x_x
<holstein> RJ45: when i search and find folks with that issue, they suggest scrot
<RJ45> gnome-screenshot is the one I used-to use!
<RJ45> I just want it to work like it did in Ubuntu 10.04
<holstein> RJ45: you care to try scrot? while im searching, as a vounteer, for how to rename them in the xfce tool?
<RJ45> I installed gnome-screenshot in hopes it'd work as it did in Ubuntu, but it's not.
<RJ45> it's doing the exact same thin xfce4-screenshooter is doing :(
<RJ45> thing*
<holstein> RJ45: scrot is a different one.. would you care to try it? or just wait for another volunteer?
<RJ45> holstein: I appreciate your free help, I really do, it's just.. you've said nothing helpfull :/
<RJ45> thanks anyway I guess ._.
<holstein> RJ45: the old gnome screenshot tool has changed..
<RJ45> oh no
<holstein> RJ45: ?
<RJ45> ohy please no
<RJ45> oh the horror
<RJ45> what the hell is with the Ubuntu devs these days!?
<holstein> RJ45: we now its changed.. im looking for the config on how to change the naming scheme for the current tool you are using..
<holstein> !language | RJ45
<RJ45> they, like, flipped
<ubottu> RJ45: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holstein> RJ45: this is not the "ubuntu" channel.. the tool would bascially be inherited from upstream xfce
<RJ45> holstein: thank you very much kind sir, but seriously, 'cos I said 'hell'!?, are you for real?
<RJ45> holstein: anyway, I really do appreciate your help here
<RJ45> holstein: seriously, thanks in advanced! :D
<holstein> RJ45: this is relevant http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-commits/2009-October/003886.html
<RJ45> lol, this is sausage to me x_x
<RJ45> please bear in-mind that although I have a working understanding of many things Linux-ey, by IRC standards I am a noob :P
<holstein> RJ45: have a look at the /topic and guidelines
<RJ45> why?
<RJ45> what's up?
<RJ45> o.o
<holstein> RJ45: enjoy your stay.. please try and keep the channel clear of anything besides support related questions and answers.. good luck!
<RJ45> would booting-up Ubuntu 10.04 in Virtualbox, and copying a particular config file over work?, or just screw things up?
<RJ45> holstein: I never said anything off-topic! o.O
<RJ45> hahah, starting a whole virtual machine just for a config file XD  , but I'm desperate and willing to do so.
<RJ45> holstein: so, would it work?
<RJ45> hmm, I wonder if installing an older downgrade of gnome-screenshot would work?, it's a stab in the dark for sure...
<holstein> RJ45: its not something i would be interested in for that particular functionality.. i would try scrot, which should allow easily selecting a filename when the screenshot is taken
<RJ45> holstein: lol, so does xfce4-screenshooter and gnome-screenshot, but what I am really desperate for is for my 'AUTO name after captured window' functionality back :(
<holstein> RJ45: i open a terminal, and type "scrot filename.png" and a screenshot named "filename.png" is in my home directory
<holstein> RJ45: i dont use xfce4-screenshooter, and when i have, i have always just renamed them, if needed, after taking them. when i search, i see that it seems customizing the filename has been commited upstream. i do not see where to set that functionality
<RJ45> holstein: does that automatically name the screenshot after the window that was captured?, what, it doesn't? oh.. ¬_¬
<holstein> RJ45: nothing has been removed from xubuntu, however. you are used to the functionality of the gnome tool, which has been changed upstream as well
<holstein> RJ45: when you refer to "it" above, are you asking how scrot names the file? it names it as i specify by the command i gave
<holstein> RJ45: "scrot windowname.png" for example
<RJ45> *sigh*, I'm gonna go ahead and risk seeing if an old deprecated package will do what I want
<holstein> RJ45: it will likely be problematic. gnome changed drastically since 10.04
<RJ45> yes, but I'm on Xubuntu :D
<RJ45> so I'm feeling confident :)
<holstein> RJ45: ok... gtk has changed drastically since ubuntu or xubuntu 10.04
<RJ45> hmm, welp, wish me luck :/
<holstein> RJ45: i actually suggest you dont try it.. but enjoy!
<RJ45> what's the worst that could happen?
<RJ45> dodgy screenshots?
<RJ45> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gnome-utils-common (>= 2.30)"  oh boy, well, that sucks :(
<RJ45> guess I'm stuck then ._.
<RJ45> I don't know much, but I've been using Ubuntu and Xubuntu long enough to know that if I install that, I am gonna have BIG problems :/
<RJ45> holstein: wait wait wait, what if, I were to open the deprecated deb in archive manager, extract just the config file, and use that with the newer package?
<RJ45> could it work?
<RJ45> :o
<holstein> RJ45: you are asking for a config for a piece of software the is not made anymore, basically
<holstein> that is not made*
<Poisoned_Dragon> What is RJ45 trying to do, again?
<RJ45> hmm
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: oh boy...
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: wants custom filenames (automatically) from the screenshot tool..
<Poisoned_Dragon> define custom
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: window name?
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: do you remember how in the days of Ubuntu 10.04, screenshots of windows were automatically named after the window being captured?
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: well, I DESPERATELY want that back :/
<holstein> RJ45: assume no one remembers, or used gnome at all
<RJ45> holstein: aw man :'(
<holstein> RJ45: say what you want.. what is the filename *exactly* that you want?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Actually, I wasn't heavy into ubuntu at 10.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> I came in around 11.10
 * RJ45 silently weeps
<holstein> RJ45: only questions or answers please.. thanks
<holstein> RJ45: state an *exact* sample filename
<Poisoned_Dragon> using xubuntu, RJ45?
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you want to know if xfce4-screenshooter can do this?
<holstein> Poisoned_Dragon: from http://mail.xfce.org/pipermail/xfce4-commits/2009-October/003886.html , i read that it can, or could
<RJ45> say I wanna screenshot a web-page, I'm on some weird website, instead of the screenshot being named the date and time, I want it to be automatically named after the window, in this case let's say 'Cute Guys With Blue Eyes - Firefox.png'.
<holstein> RJ45: i can use scrot and type "scrot CuteGuysWithBlueEyesFirefox.png" and get that.. is that not acceptable for you?
<RJ45> holstein: I REALLY can't be typing the name every screenshot, for me at-least, it really MUST be AUTOmatically named after the window 0_0
<RJ45> holstein: also, as I've said 3 times now, what you say 'scrot' can do, both tools I've tried already do.
<RJ45> holstein: if I could settle for that, I wouldn't even be here, you have no idea just how important it is to me, for every screenshot to be automatically named according to the window being captured (just like in Ubuntu 10.04)
<RJ45> this is, sooo important to me, I really can't stress enough how much I need this.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I see what he wants.
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: :D
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, there doesn't seem to be a -option to create that effect.
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: I know, I checked :(
<RJ45> in Ubuntu 10.04, it just, worked :/
<RJ45> I have Ubuntu 10.04 live .iso open in a VM right now, I can get anything from there that could help in this situation, any requests?
<RJ45> well, the man pages are exactly the same :|
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, ubuntu 10.04 used a different DE
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, wasn't that a different capture tool?
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: different to Xubuntu?, well yes, 'gnome-screenshot', I tried installing it on Xubuntu though, and it named the files exactly the same as the one that came with it did x_x  (xfce4-screenshooter)
<RJ45> you see, this is where it gets quite problematic, isn't it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmm... that depends.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme google-fu some more.
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: I can't try installing an old deprecated version of it, as of-course, that package depends on gnome-2 stuff, and gnome-2 stuff on a 12.04 system...
<RJ45> you get the picture.
<RJ45> BTW guys, I really, do appreciate all of your effort, despite not being able to get very far, I'm humbled by your willingness to try :)
<akis> hi. today the system asked for 2 updates (i dont remember what about) and after these updates lightning 2.6.1 (as add on of thunderbird)  doesn't work and the tab looks gray without any editing possibility. any idea of what happened?
<holstein> akis: could be a user config issue.. i would try (if you are not comfortable juggling config files) testing as a different user. other than that, you can try stepping back the version of thunderbird and testing
<RJ45> akis: it's soo many problems like this resulting from updates which is why I always disable updates and all my Linux installs, they're supposed to be important for security, and even 'fix things', but all I've ever heard (and experienced) is problems.
<akis> thunderbird works fine. just lightning is "grey". Yesterday evening everything worked perfect and i updated my data normally
<RJ45> simply install Linux OS of your choice, disable updates, and fine-tune everything from there, that's all I'm saying.
<RJ45> holstein: sorry for slightly straying from 'topic' just expressing a small point., sorry.
<akis> i am pretty sure that today's 2 updates are responsible for this issue because the same issue appears to my 2nd machine after update was allowed. any idea how can i see those 2 today's updates justo to realize how they affected the syste?
<well_laid_lawn> it will depend on what was updated
<well_laid_lawn> a new thunderbird means it's probably the addon that isn't compatible anymore
<akis> i didnt notice. no thunderbird update.
<well_laid_lawn> try starting thunderbird from a terminal to catch any error messages
<akis> it starts normally. it gave the following message: [calBackendLoader] Using libical backend at /home/user/.thunderbird/ngwzktg8.default/extensions/{e2fda1a4-762b-4020-b5ad-a41df1933103}/components/libical.manifest
<akis> paste
<akis> when i tried to open lightning tab i got the following message in the consol http://paste.ubuntu.com/6304435/
<akis> well_laid_lawn: any idea about these messages?
<well_laid_lawn> looks like the addon isn't working right
<well_laid_lawn> a java or xulrunner update might have done it
<akis> that's right. but it worked perfect some hours ago. the problem appeared toady morning after those 2 damn last updates
<holstein> RJ45: you switched versions, and prefer functionality that is in an older version.. this is not an upgrade breakage issue
<akis> is there any way to trace those 2 last updates?
<well_laid_lawn> apt should have a log
<holstein> akis: how is it as a defferent user? to remove your user configuration from the equation
<akis> i have not a different user profile.
<holstein> akis: you might want to consider either checking as a different user, or by temporarily moving the user config and testing
<RJ45> holstein: I never said.. err, what?
<Poisoned_Dragon> RJ45, it looks like I'm striking out.
<RJ45> holstein: I just want it to work the way I want it to work!, isn't that what Linux is all about?, having it *your way*?
<RJ45> Poisoned_Dragon: :/
<holstein> RJ45: disabling updates would have no effect on you likeing something from 10.04 and running a newer version now
<Poisoned_Dragon> It might have been a feature that was removed.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Strangely, I can't seem to find evidence that it existed
<RJ45> holstein: I never said anything like that!
<holstein> RJ45: the code is all open, so you *can* have it the way you want. it just might not be "easy".. i would refer to upstream xfce
<RJ45> holstein: what are you even talking about!?!
<kingbeowolf> how can i make it so the username that appears in the top right corner looks more like the gear symbol in unity?
<holstein> kingbeowolf: do you have a screenshot of what you are looking for?
<RJ45> kingbeowolf: hahah, dream on
<RJ45> ¬_¬
<kingbeowolf> :D
<holstein> RJ45: use the OT channel for that, please
<kingbeowolf> I'd just like to replace my username with an icon
<RJ45> kingbeowolf: I'd like peanut butter on my chocolate :P
<well_laid_lawn> that's not very constructive ...
<kingbeowolf> i don't know how customizable xfce is
<kingbeowolf> was just curious if it was something some one already did
<kingbeowolf> Are panels some kind of script file?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I have mine very tricked out
<Poisoned_Dragon> I even use Plank
<Poisoned_Dragon> Wanna see a screenshot?
<kingbeowolf> i use docky how is plank different?
<kingbeowolf> sure
<Poisoned_Dragon> Plank is a simpler version of Docky. No widgets and suck. But, Plank will be the basis for Docky3, which will have the fancy stuff.
<kingbeowolf> I noticed docky crashes when using ubuntu software center does plank?
<Poisoned_Dragon> nope
<kingbeowolf> well thats good
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://www.picpaste.com/kCLwBvWv.png
<kingbeowolf> so far that is the only thing that crashes on xubuntu
<akis> other users faced the same issue  https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=925823
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 925823 in Lightning Only "Lightning 2.6 not working with TB 24.0.1 on Linux [Failed to load native module libcalbasecomps.so: libxul.so version 'xul24.0' not found]" [Blocker,New]
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you see, kingbeowolf?
<kingbeowolf> the bug report?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no, the screen cap
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<kingbeowolf> oh ya one sec
<kingbeowolf> thats pretty good
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<kingbeowolf> plank seems alot different
<kingbeowolf> what are those black sqaures with icons in it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... you can load folders in plank with shortcuts.
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, I made folders to group certain apps together.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The folders have symbolic links to the .desktop files.
<kingbeowolf> i see thats cool
<Poisoned_Dragon> gives it that app drawer look
<kingbeowolf> my desktop looks similar
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme see
<kingbeowolf> http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-10252013-102539pm.php
<kingbeowolf> Poisoned_Dragon: ^
<kingbeowolf> sorry it took a second usually i use screen cloud
<akis> how can i update my thunderbird version from 24.0 to 24.0.1 so i fix the issue between thunderbird and lightning as i read already. 24.0.1 is not in synaptic. i downloaded from mozilla site but what do i have to do to install it?
<kingbeowolf> it doesn't work in 13.10 for some reason
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's cool. But, with Plank installed, I took out my window buttons plugin
<Poisoned_Dragon> Made room for other things in my primary panel
<kingbeowolf> yeah totally
<kingbeowolf> i just installed xubuntu today :D
<Poisoned_Dragon> :)
<kingbeowolf> i was using Unity but got tired of programs crashing
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, Docky seems cool with the widgets. You used that to your advantage by removing the clock from the panel.
<kingbeowolf> it has a few more widgets that are ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> Part of me wanted to use Docky but, I didn't need it to be too fancy.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wanted to keep it light
<kingbeowolf> you cant really get rid of the xfce panel because you still need the notification area
<kingbeowolf> i think docky needs a widget for that or what ever plank calls it
<kingbeowolf> then with synapse you wouldn't even need the xfce menu either
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well.... You could make the panel smaller. Ofset the notification and indicator plugins to the end.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Even make it so that the panel doesn't even span the whole edge of the screen.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Aww, crud. Now you got me thinking about my layout again.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just got done perfecting it 2 days ago.
<kingbeowolf> hahah
<Poisoned_Dragon> You know what, I might make my top panel into two.
<kingbeowolf> its like a strange obsession
<Poisoned_Dragon> Seperating my indicators and things from the app menu end.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It is!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Way more exciting than windows. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've never felt so good about a DE until xfce. Then Plank sealed the deal.
<kingbeowolf> yeah i tried finding AWN but it hasn't been updated
<Poisoned_Dragon> AWN?
<kingbeowolf> a lot of good apps aren't being updated any more
<kingbeowolf> avant window manager
<kingbeowolf> another dock
<kingbeowolf> it was what i used in the past
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, I've heard of that, in passing
<kingbeowolf> it has a lot of cool features
<kingbeowolf> i tried to compile it but it wouldn't build
<kingbeowolf> keep getting dependency errors
<Poisoned_Dragon> awww :(
<kingbeowolf> yeah i also tried to compile the newest version or miro and it would't compile either
<kingbeowolf> the version or miro bundled in 13.10 is so bad i am surprised they bundled it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm not a big fan of miro
<kingbeowolf> i also used screencloud a nice screenshot program but it isn't compatible with 13.10
<kingbeowolf> i have a few podcasts i listen to and it seemed to manage that stuff really well and predictably
<kingbeowolf> banshee is ok but doesn't look as pretty
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<kingbeowolf> Poisoned_Dragon: check this out http://forum.pinguyos.com/Thread-How-to-customize-Xfce-4-10
<Poisoned_Dragon> kingbeowolf, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-install-avant-window-navigator.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you're feeling daring
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ever looked into DockBarX?
<kingbeowolf> nope
<kingbeowolf> that ppa includes ALOT of programs
<kingbeowolf> looks like it might work though
<Poisoned_Dragon> kingbeowolf, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/dockbarx-sees-new-release-now-available.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> There's the article on dockbarx
<Poisoned_Dragon> pick your poison
<Poisoned_Dragon> Docky is cool but, you might be longing for the avant days, or looking for something nicer.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm waiting for Plank to hit 1.0 so that they start pushing out Docky3.
<kingbeowolf> for sure
<Poisoned_Dragon> I managed to contribute 2 bug reports.
<Poisoned_Dragon> They led to fixes. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm so proud of me.
<kingbeowolf> nice haha
<kingbeowolf> it is always cool when something gets accepted by the community
<kingbeowolf> i worked on packaging documentation for Ubuntu and that got accepted.
<kingbeowolf> thats about all i have done
<kingbeowolf> i work to much to be of any more help
<kingbeowolf> i would definately maintain the projects i mentioned if i had the time, or got paid to do it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<kingbeowolf> right now i program on other peoples projects
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wish I had the mindset for programming. It just doesn't seem to be my cup of tea.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I seem to be a better tester, than a programmer.
<kingbeowolf> programming for me started when i was playing games
<kingbeowolf> Baldur's Gate have you heard of it?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sounds familiar.
<kingbeowolf> yeah it was a D&D game i got into when I was a kid.
<kingbeowolf> you could control the characters and other characters in the game with a form of scripting
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh wow
<kingbeowolf> it was pretty neat when i was like 13-15 or what ever
<user> how can i manually install to TB 24.0.1 over 24.0?  Ubuntu Center is still shipping Thunderbird 24.0.0 but i need to be updated.
<Noskcaj> user, You can get a .deb from somewhere, add a PPA, or install it from source
<kingbeowolf> ive never installed thunberbird any where other then from the repository
<Poisoned_Dragon> What is so important that you really need that .0.1?
<kingbeowolf> usually stuff gets updated between versions....that didn't really happen in 13.10
<kingbeowolf> Poisoned_Dragon: i think he said the calender plugin had some issue
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't use it. So....
<kingbeowolf> yeah me either
<Noskcaj> kingbeowolf, It depends on who's available and if it's out in time
<kingbeowolf> Noskcaj: ya but netbeans, eclipse, banshee, etc... seem like popular applications that would be important thats what i wish i had more time so i could make sure this stuff stays up to date and tested
<Noskcaj> kingbeowolf, You could help us with packaging them ;)
<kingbeowolf> Noskcaj: some day i will i am sure of that gotta work like a dog to pay the bills right now though
<Poisoned_Dragon> user, if you're feeling daring, download the tarball from mozilla.
<user> Noskcaj:Poisoned_Dragon:  i found it here http://www.mozilla.org/en-US/thunderbird/ and i downloaded already, but what next? i unzipped to my temporary directory.
<Noskcaj> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Poisoned_Dragon> ugh, I just deleted it too....
<Poisoned_Dragon> one sec
<Noskcaj> nope, wrong thing
<Noskcaj> "./configure && make && sudo make install" normally works
<Noskcaj> open a terminal from the folder
<Noskcaj> and run that
<Poisoned_Dragon> Noskcaj, there is no compiling necessary.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's self contained.
<Noskcaj> oh
<Noskcaj> good
<user> will this manually installation affect my /home/.thunderbird configuration?
<Poisoned_Dragon> user, you can literally run the thunderbird executable from within that folder.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe there are install instruction in the thunderbird folder.
<Noskcaj> user, no, it won't
<user> ok. thanks. i found also a deb file named: thunderbird-mozilla-build_24.0.1-0ubuntu1_i386. can i proceed with this one?
<Poisoned_Dragon> where did you find that?
<Poisoned_Dragon> in debian?
<akis63> Poisoned_Dragon: here: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/?source=dlp
<akis63> Poisoned_Dragon: from here: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/ubuntuzilla/all/main/base/thunderbird-mozilla-build
<Poisoned_Dragon> are the build versions bleeding edge, or stable?
<akis63> looks like the stable one which was actually released on 13/10/13 as i read
<Poisoned_Dragon> hmmm
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, off to bed. G'night guys.
<keith_> anyone know why I might be losing the background image on the desktop between boots?
<well_laid_lawn> how's the hard disk doing ?
<Arpad2> when trying to upgrade to 13.10 I'm getting this error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305322/
<ObrienDave> try turning off all of your third party PPAs
<Arpad2> it doesn't make any difference
<ObrienDave> and how are you trying to upgrade? terminal?
<Arpad2> no
<ObrienDave> ok, try this please.....
<Arpad2> from Settings Manager
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> in a terminal
<Arpad2> ok
<ObrienDave> i'll be here for a while ;)
<Arpad2> this was tha last line:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ObrienDave> hmmmmm
<Araneidae> Hi.  After upgrading to 13.10 my (desktop) computer now shuts down when resuming from suspend.  It seems to suspend ok, but when I poke it to wake up it shuts down.
<Araneidae> Couldn't see anything sensible in the logs
<Arpad2> ObrienDave: also there are some broken packeges http://paste.ubuntu.com/6305440/
<ObrienDave> ok, that's the problem. need to fix broken packages first
<ObrienDave> go through synaptic. there is a "fix broken packages" command there
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> under Edit I have found that
<ObrienDave> yup. run it
<ObrienDave> does "apply" go green?
<Arpad2> Idoes not
<ObrienDave> hmmm, ok, dang. try.......
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ObrienDave> exit synaptic first
<Arpad2> done
<Arpad2> but still 0 upgraded
<ObrienDave> hmmm, quickly running out of ideas here
<ObrienDave> any of the Xubuntu guru's willing to help Arpad2 here? thanks
<DeepBlue> i wanna stop orca
<rampageRipper> how 2 stop orca?
<DeepBlue> rampageRipper: hi
<majkl> hi guys, I have Xubuntu 12.04 and I would like to upgrade xfce to 4.11 whether some of you have some issues with new xfce
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, I'm still using 4.10 on Ubuntu Studio 13.10
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't know there was a 4.11. I know 4.12 is on the horizon
<majkl> Poisoned_Dragon: i will go for 4.10 though... thanks
<vespakoen> Hey guys! I am trying to make a  xubuntu vagrant box via veewee (basically a VM, built with a script), veewee provides an example preseed for Ubuntu, and uses the following command after booting the installer and hitting escape a couple of times "/install/vmlinuz noapic preseed/url=http://%IP%:%PORT%/preseed.cfg", hoever, after that ran, it tells me "Could not find kernel image: /install/vmlinuz", so I am guessing it is located so
<vespakoen> mewhere else for xubuntu, does anyone know more about this?
<Poisoned_Dragon> where does the preseed.cfg file point to as the location of the kernel image?
<Poisoned_Dragon> That would be my first place to look.
<vespakoen> this is my preseed: http://paste.laravel.com/11Zm/raw
<vespakoen> this is my veewee defenition http://paste.laravel.com/11Zn the interesting part is within "boot_cmd_sequence"
<vespakoen> ahaa, so this is probably incorrect: d-i base-installer/kernel/override-image string linux-server  ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> is /install/vmlinuz the correct location?
<Poisoned_Dragon> are you suppose to put your own ip and port in http://%IP%:%PORT% or is tht filled in for you?
<vespakoen> that is filled in for me
<vespakoen> I guess the location is incorrect, but don't know how to figure out the correct one
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't have much experience in this, but the logical conclusion is figuring out what points where.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I gave that override-image line a funny look too
<Poisoned_Dragon> It was the first thing to stand out
<Poisoned_Dragon> You might have to do some more reading before you proceed.
<vespakoen> going to try without it
<TG_> hi guys, I have an issue with an HP Pavillion dm4. right click and left click works only when I soft pad it. it does not work when I fully press left click or right click. I would like to have it working when fully pressing instead of trying 10 times to get the right amount of pressure to produce a right click.
<TG_> can anyone point me in the right direction please.
<holstein> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<holstein> assuming its a synaptics touchpad.. i have a few that i just dont use anymore, or i have worked out workarounds
<XLV> does the installer allows for raid1 setup directly from within the isntaller? i dont see any related option
<GridCube> XLV, nope
<GridCube> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<XLV> GridCube so i have to use ubuntu server install iso?
<GridCube> XLV, or the mini
<XLV> you mean the network install?
<GridCube> and while using the mini choose the xubuntu desktop instead of the whole mainbuntu desktop, or simply install xubuntua dn install RAID afterward
<GridCube> XLV, yes
<XLV> ok, thanks
<GridCube> sadly RAID support during install got lost a few releases ago
<XLV> i'll instal the server thn add xubuntu meta pacakges
<GridCube> XLV, probably this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2143179
<bekks> using the mini iso, it is still there.
<well_laid_lawn> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> but as XLV said, the mini is a netinstall, the server is not so its faster
<GridCube> not everyone has 100mb of interwebs
<skywalkerjunior> hi all
<UkeofJersey> Greets!  I've got what I hope is a quick question:  I'm in 13.10 and when I try to create new app launchers in the app menu, it doesn't matter which folder I'm in, it always makes my new launcher in "Other".  How can I remedy this?
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can't
<UkeofJersey> I'm trying to make a Launcher for Chromium Incognito and at first I was tearing my hair out because it didn't look like xubuntu was doing anything at all!  I don't like to be ignored by this machine that is supposed to be working for me.  It was purely accidental that I found about 5 copies of my launcher but in the "Other" folder instead of "Internet" where any normal human being would want it.  Anyone have any ideas as to wh
<UkeofJersey> y the launcher isn't created in my current folder?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Where are you making the launchers?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or trying to make the launchers.
<UkeofJersey> clicking Edit Menu in the Applications Menu
<UkeofJersey> it brings me to the screen with a bunch of checkboxes along all the different launchers.  I was assuming that by clicking "new item" whilst in "Internet", the new item would be created there and not some other, seemingly arbitrary folder
<bobslee> hi. upgraded raring to sauce.. now my macbook synaptics/touchpad doesn't work.. any clues?
<Poisoned_Dragon> It doesn't seem to work that way, UkeofJersey. User made menu items might not be given a specific categorization. So, they always show up in other.
<UkeofJersey> that is surprising to say the least...  It doesn't seem like it's terribly much to ask, does it?
<bobslee> anybody?
<Poisoned_Dragon> UkeofJersey, be thankful you can add menu items at all. Xfce out of the box, on debian, doesn't have a gui for it. Gotta do it by hand.
<XLV> GridCube you were right.. grub install on raid1 was borked
<XLV> complaint about something about embedding not active then about embedding needed for lvm/raid1
<XLV> solvable easily, from a quick search, but i prefered to use a usb stick as /boot
#xubuntu 2013-10-27
<xubuntu773> hello
<Poisoned_Dragon> hi
<xubuntu773> anyone have issues with missing icons on  13.10
<xubuntu773> is posting links here aloud
<Poisoned_Dragon> missing icons?
<xubuntu773> i have a screen shot of it if anyone wants
<Poisoned_Dragon> show, please
<xubuntu773> http://imgur.com/3coGtXH
<Poisoned_Dragon> a remote desktop connection from a win8 pc?
<xubuntu773> yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> You know, someone one else complained about missing elements in xfce, during a remote session.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lemme see if my google-fu can find it
<xubuntu773> i looked
<xubuntu773> :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> it ended having to do with xsession files, iirc. The ones that govern the remote session
<xubuntu773> so its the xrdp
<Poisoned_Dragon> here's a small tip of the ice burg
<Poisoned_Dragon> http://ozkaya84.wordpress.com/2013/03/30/remote-desktop-to-linux-servers/
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't know if the problem gets bigger than that. But, alot of XRDP display issues seem to stem from needing to make an .xsession to dictate what DE you're using.
<xubuntu773> ok reading now
<xubuntu773> well i tried this and it seems like the company that installed the os did something wrong
<xubuntu773> all process will not restart they way they are intendid
<xubuntu773> gonna go rage thanks for your help
<Poisoned_Dragon> no prob. :)
<HunterZ> Anyone know why my audio indicator would be greyed out after an upgrade from Xubuntu x64 13.04 to 13.10? Audio itself seems to be working fine, but the indicator in the indicator panel is greyed out, and clicking it shows a very small empty popup.
<silverlion> hey there!
<hempfest> hello, are there any guides to getting xubuntu 13.10 properly installed on a usb stick, i tried but grub goes into some sort of panik mode and leaves me at a command line
<hempfest> when i try and boot the stick
<hempfest>  i am an on laptop that i have enabled legacy booting (non-efi) first. '
<hempfest> can boot dvd's iso just fine, want a proper lnstall though, r/w filesystem and all that.
<hempfest> on my 16gb usb stick. any suggestions thanks?'
<hempfest> oh well
<hempfest> i figure it ou myself, have fun!
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do u change the transparency of a right click
<Psil0Cybin> menu in xubuntu
<atari> hi
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do u change the transparency of a right click
<Psil0Cybin> menu in xubuntu
<atari> does anyone know whether there is a thinkpad ubuntu/linux irc channel?
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: try settings manager > window manager tweaks > compositor tab - then opacity of popup windows
<elfy> atari: if you mean a specific channel for thinkpads I don't know - but I doubt it
<atari> elfy: mhm... i have a power issue...
<Psil0Cybin> hey anyone know how to change the right click menu transparency
<Psil0Cybin> in xfce
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: try settings manager > window manager tweaks > compositor tab - then opacity of popup windows
<Psil0Cybin> i didd
<Psil0Cybin> i changed it and nothing :(
<elfy> oh - not sure about in xfce
<Psil0Cybin> no no im using xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> so its the same, i did that tho
<elfy> is the compositor actually turned on?
<Psil0Cybin> i googled for hrs elfy all google yeilds is panel transparency
<Psil0Cybin> of course my inactive windows are transparent
<Psil0Cybin> same thing as my window decorations :)
<Psil0Cybin> i love looking sleeek
<elfy> http://imagebin.org/274911
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: is that not what you mean then ^^
<elfy> not sure why inactive windows would be transparent but not right click windows
<Psil0Cybin> yup i changed that
<Psil0Cybin> but when i right click
<Psil0Cybin> its only a little transparent
<Psil0Cybin> it doesnt change if i turn it all the way to transparent
<Psil0Cybin> i can still see a dark gray transparentish menu
<elfy> mmm
<elfy> if I turn it all the way to completely transparent I can't see it at all
<Psil0Cybin> your right click menu??
<Psil0Cybin> like u right click and dont see it?
<elfy> yep - right click on desktop menu and any popup menus
<Psil0Cybin> maybe i need to log off?
<Psil0Cybin> and log back in?
<elfy> changes are instantaneous here
<Psil0Cybin> wtf
<well_laid_lawn> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i cannot get my right click menu to be transparent in xubuntu any thing else i can try
<Psil0Cybin> when i change the opicility of pop up window it only changes to a little bit of transparency
<Psil0Cybin> but i cannot make it go any more
<Arpad2> no sound after upgrade to 13.10, solutions from Google not working
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys i cannot get my right click menu to be transparent in xubuntu any thing else i can try
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: I've not been able to find anything anywhere that comes even close to compositing working for everything but popup windows
<Psil0Cybin> elfy: i know its super wierd man
<Psil0Cybin> i cannot figure it out
<Psil0Cybin>  but i found a bug report
<Psil0Cybin> hrs after googling
<Psil0Cybin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/325662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325662 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Transparency problems with xfdesktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: what theme/icon sets are you using? and what release of xubuntu is it
<Psil0Cybin> Shitu-Brave
<Psil0Cybin> 12.04
<Psil0Cybin> im looking through the theme files
<Psil0Cybin> to see if its changing settings cuz its wied all other transparency works
<Psil0Cybin> it cannot be a driver issue...its something in the settings
<elfy> do you get the same issue if you change to default icons/themes?
<Psil0Cybin> im using Shiki-Brave
<Psil0Cybin> im going to try right now
<Psil0Cybin> whata default xubuntu theme
<elfy> greybird afaik
<Psil0Cybin> same problem
<Psil0Cybin> the menus are semi transparent in the applications but on desktop barley
<Psil0Cybin> and i cannot change it no matter what theme
<elfy> weird - have you tried to rename the .config/xfce4 and restart
<Psil0Cybin> which config
<elfy> or move it to desktop or something
<Psil0Cybin> what do u mean sorry
<elfy> the xfce4 folder in .config
<elfy> don't delete it - just move it somewhere - then logout/in
<elfy> Psil0Cybin: good luck - gtg now
<Psil0Cybin> kk
<Psil0Cybin> thanks man
<Psil0Cybin> have a good night
<Psil0Cybin> hey anyone here that can help me with opacity for popup messages?
<Psil0Cybin> it doesnt seem to work for me
<bazhang> for gnome?
<Psil0Cybin> xubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> im in the settings i went to Window Manager Tweaks
<Psil0Cybin> everything works perfectly except when i change opacity of pop up windows
<Psil0Cybin> just those pop up windows do not change
<Psil0Cybin> everything else does
<Psil0Cybin> bazhang:
<thinair> Hello, does someone know can I add buttons to title bar?
<thinair> I can move the Roll Up button from hidden window section to active section, but can I have it on bath?
<thinair> *both
<thinair> :D
<thinair> Does someone know can I add buttons to the title bar?
<thinair> I can move the RollUp button from hidden section to active section in window manager settings, but can I have it on both?
<thinair> Somthing's wrong with xchat.. Does these messages show up? They are transparent here....
<brainwash> thinair: that wouldn't make much sense, the button is either visible or not
<thinair> Oh, sorry.. My misunderstanding.
<thinair> I thought that "hidden" was some kind of mode of the window.
<Psil0Cybin> hey anyone here that can help me with opacity for popup messages?
<Psil0Cybin> it doesnt seem to work for me
<Psil0Cybin> im in the settings i went to Window Manager Tweaks
<Psil0Cybin> everything works perfectly except when i change opacity of pop up windows
<well_laid_lawn> what pop up window are you testing with ?
<Psil0Cybin> right click
<Psil0Cybin> on desktop
<Psil0Cybin> and the xubutu icon
<Psil0Cybin> on top panel
<well_laid_lawn> they are both menus...
<Psil0Cybin> yea
<Psil0Cybin> and they dont change
<Psil0Cybin> when i change the transparency
<Psil0Cybin> of them
<Psil0Cybin> i want them to be transparent
<Psil0Cybin> http://imagebin.org/274922
<Psil0Cybin> here is a image well_laid_lawn
<thinair> Changing popup window opacity worked perfectly for me.
<Psil0Cybin> i know
<Psil0Cybin> everyone keeps saying that :(
<Psil0Cybin> everything else works perfectly
<Psil0Cybin> but not that one setting how can i do it manually??
<Psil0Cybin> how wierd
<Psil0Cybin> i posted this thinair http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2183951&p=12829860#post12829860
<Psil0Cybin> i really want to get this working its pissing me off >.<
<brainwash> can you reproduce this issue with a new user account?
<Psil0Cybin> i dont think a new user account would make a difference because all other setting swithin the window manager work
<Psil0Cybin> it makes no sense that one of the settings would not work
<Psil0Cybin> is there a file
<Psil0Cybin> that handles popup windows
<well_laid_lawn> you could have a look through xfconf
<brainwash> it does not hurt to test
<brainwash> better than flooding this channel with your strange question :P
<well_laid_lawn> a genuine concern is not a strange question brainwash
<Psil0Cybin> i found this well_laid_lawn brainwash thinair : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfwm4/+bug/325662
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 325662 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Transparency problems with xfdesktop" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Psil0Cybin> it seems one person had the same problem
<brainwash> on top of that, check ~/.xsession-errors and run "xfwm4 --replace" inside a terminal window for some debugging info
<brainwash> just to make sure, this problem affects other themes as well and you did not make custom theme changes, right?
<Psil0Cybin> brainwash:
<Psil0Cybin> i found this perhaps
<Psil0Cybin> (xfwm4-tweaks-settings:3556): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_window_group_remove_window: assertion `window->group == window_group' failed
<Psil0Cybin> yea i did
<Psil0Cybin> it affects all themes
<Psil0Cybin> ugh i am so confused >.< always me
<Psil0Cybin> i also got this
<Psil0Cybin> (xfwm4-tweaks-settings:3551): Gtk-CRITICAL **: IA__gtk_window_group_remove_window: assertion `window->group == window_group' failed
<Psil0Cybin> xfwm4-Message: xfwm4: Cannot parse color ##8c8e8d
<well_laid_lawn> there's two # in that colour
<Psil0Cybin> yea but it effects all themes anyway so i know thats not causing it
<Psil0Cybin> what else could it be wow this is such a noodle scratcher
<Psil0Cybin> if wuld make more sense if no transparency worked
<elfy> and a whole lot easier to fix :)
<Psil0Cybin> Baah
<Psil0Cybin> ahaa
<Psil0Cybin> why did u say that >.<
<well_laid_lawn> the error says the colour can't be parsed - it's not ok
<Psil0Cybin> so would it be in the ~./themes folder?
<Psil0Cybin> i cant find that color code with the theme
<Psil0Cybin> im using
<Psil0Cybin> ill be back in a few hrs im going to get 2 hrs of sleep before i take the gf to work
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for trying to help me for now
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i remember using xubuntu 12.04, since which version did that dock at the bottom came in ?
<`Fibz`> before 12.04
<silv3r_m00n> oh, its only a panel
<xubuntu627> When I browse flash videos and read some pdf document on evince at the same time, every scroll causes the video to lag
<bingo> hello. in session and startup, what does display chooser on login do?
<TheSheep> bingo: displays a session chooser on login
<bingo> ty
<bingo> what is a good font for Albatross ?
<bingo> it is set to Sans currently
<bekks> Whats "Albatross"?
<bingo> Style
<bingo> in Appearance
<xubuntu862> hello
<xubuntu862> i have a question
<xubuntu862> is there any expert?
<thinair> You don't need ask to ask.
<thinair> What kind of a problem?
<xubuntu862> i need to install the 'brcmsmac' driver. to do this i need to install a "linux-backports-modules". i have problems to do this (even to download this)
<bazhang> !find linux-backports-modules
<ubottu> Package/file linux-backports-modules does not exist in saucy
<thinair> Isn't brcmsmac installed in ubuntu out of the box?
<xubuntu862> if it is. how can i load it to my "wirelass land card"?  lspci -k says that no kernel driver is loaded.
<Sysi> what xubuntu version, what macbook?
<thinair> It's sometimes called brcm80211.
<xubuntu862> my notebook is an: thinkpad e130 (wlan card is Broadcom BCM4313).  i am using xubuntu 13.10
<thinair> I have BCM4312
<thinair> but I use wifi usb dongle.
<xubuntu862> but it is possible to run this card on xubuntu
<xubuntu862> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/WLAN/Karten/Broadcom
<xubuntu862> its in german unfortunately
<xubuntu862> so how can i load a module to run this card?
<thinair> Before I used regular ubuntu, and I had compatible driver in Additional Drivers.
<thinair> But not anymore when using xubuntu.
<xubuntu862> no possibility?
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bazhang> read that?
<xubuntu862> ok ill check that and try it
<xubuntu862> thank u
<xfce> any idea why after restart xubuntu 12.04  auto start up skype and 5 times cairo-dock ?
<Unit193> Because you saved your session, uncheck that option and remove ~/.cache/sessions
<xfce> both of them has been removed from autostart up
<xfce> i didnt save it
<xfce> to erase everything in /sessions ?
<dumnut> hi, i have ubuntu on my old 2g computer and it is running slow, would xubuntu run faster?
<bekks> dumnut: Install xfce and see for yourself. :)
<bekks> dumnut: No need to reinstall things or something.
<dumnut> hi bekks, so xfce runs on ubuntu os?
<dumnut> bekks: yup , that is what you said, sorry for me being dumb, t-y for your tip
<esr> I'm observing logout to hang forever on a fresh Xubuntu 13.10 install.  Are others?  Is there a known workaround?
<well_laid_lawn> esr:  what happens if you try and logout through a terminal ?
<esr> well_laid_lawn: What command should I use to attempt this?
<well_laid_lawn> open a terminal, type   logout   , press enter
<esr> !!! I didn't think that'd work from X.  I'm in i3 at the moment; will probably lose my IRC connection tesing this.  Back soon.
<ubottu> esr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dumnut> hi esr, i admire you for learning to be expert in programming
<esr> ubottu: That's OK, lotta timea when I use IRC people think I'm an AI emulating ESR. :-)
<ubottu> esr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<esr> And in fact it doesn't work under i3. I get "bash: logout: not login shell: use `exit'".  I think that's what's going to go down under Xfce, too.
<esr> Confirned.  "logout" from an Xfce terminal window fails with a complaint abut not a login shell.
<esr> well_laid_lawn: You got any better idea how I can make a real logout work where it can be monitored?
<Unit193> esr: You have systemd-shim installed?
<esr> Unit193: If it's in the stock install.  Checking...
<esr> Unit193: aptitude says I do.
<Unit193> The only logout hang issue I know of was fixed in upstart.  You should have a ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log, does it give any pointers?
<esr> Looking...
<esr> Unit193: Lots of junky GNOME and DBUS messages. No obvious clue.
<esr> Had to reboot to get out of Xfce.  Haven't seen any taffic d=sunce I said "No obvious clue."
<Unit193> Not seen that issue I'd say.
<elfy> esr: and how long do you mean by forever?
<esr> elfy: I mean "forever" forever.  The logout menu entry is a black hole, the only escape is hard-rebooting the machine.
<elfy> bug 1227212
<ubottu> bug 1227212 in upstart "Session logout takes too long" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227212
<elfy> but I thought that was fixed
<brainwash> elfy: ~10sec is not "forever"
<brainwash> and it has been fixed quite some time ago :)
<elfy> indeed not brainwash - but then when we were discussing that issue - I didn't think 10 seconds was a long time ;)
<esr> I don't even get to the logout/reboot/shutdown popup.
<brainwash> esr: run "xfce4-session-logout"
<TheSheep> esr: that's xfce4-session-logout not logout
<esr> OK.  Hold on, going to have to change out of i3 again...
<esr> (I prefer i3 to xfce, I'm just reporting this bug because somebody ought to.)
<brainwash> are you even running the xfce session?
<brainwash> ...
<esr> About to run xfce4-session-logout
<esr> It returns with no errors.  But the popup does not appear, and my machine is no so laggy that my keystrokes have delayed echo.
<TheSheep> esr: I know that it may sounds strange, but it may be a problem with graphics drivers + "display overaly windows directly" setting + the darkening of the screen of the logout dialog -- I think I had that at some point, disabling "display overlay windows directly" in window manager tweaks worked around it, you could try it
<esr> Er, "now so laggy".
<TheSheep> it's in the 'compositor' tab
<esr> TheSheep: How do I access window manager teaks?
<esr> What menu entrtry or application?
<TheSheep> xfce4-settings-manager  then select "window manager tweaks"
<esr> OK.  Shall reboot and attempt.
<TheSheep> failing that, maybe stracing the xfce4-session-logout would shed some light :/
<TheSheep> I think it only sends a message through dbus
<esr> TheSheep: Nope.  Fund that etry, it was under "Composite th ecreen" which was disabled.  Enabled compositing, disabled display overlay windows directyly, same result.
<TheSheep> esr: no idea then, I assume that since you say "fresh xubuntu install", you are using the default setup and are running xfce4-session, not some other session manager?
<esr> TheSheep: Howeverm the general theory that it's a driver problem seems plausible.  *Something* is sure as hell eating my CPU.
<esr> TheSheep: Yes.  I use i3 for production, but logging out of that works OK.
<TheSheep> as far as I know (I'm not very knowledgable about this), all xfce4-session-logout does is sending a dbus message
<TheSheep> and the actual logout is handled by xfce4-session itself
<esr> Hm.  Could dbus be spinning?
<TheSheep> maybe running dbus-monitor while trying xfce4-session-logout would be enlightening
<esr> Could be tried.
<esr> Trying it.  dbus-monitor now running.
<esr> Attempting logout...
<TheSheep> I get a lot of  string "Property "/general/AutoSave" does not exist on channel "xfce4-session""  but the dialog appears
<esr> TheSheep: Noting obviously enlightening in the dbus messages - and I couldn't save a copy, the machine as too hung.
<TheSheep> esr: I think I'm out of ideas, if you'd report the bug on launchpad, then much more experienced people will have a look at it
<esr> TheSheep: Will do.
<TheSheep> thanks
<Arpad2> after partial upgrade to 13.10 no sound comming out of xubuntu laptop
<TheSheep> Arpad2: alsamixer in terminal shows anything?
<Arpad2> <TheSheep>, it sais this: arpad@arpad-P170EM:~$ alsamixer
<Arpad2> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<Arpad2> arpad@arpad-P170EM:~$
<TheSheep> Arpad2: ok, does "lsmod | grep snd" show anything?
<TheSheep> (don't paste it here)
<Arpad2> however, sudo alsamixer sais
<Arpad2> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6314698/
<TheSheep> ok, that looks good
<TheSheep> what about sudo alsamixer?
<Arpad2> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6314714/
<TheSheep> looks like your volume on the master channel is down to 0
<TheSheep> use arrow up to raise it
<Arpad2> no effect
<Arpad2> still dumb
<TheSheep> I wonder why you had to use sudo
<knome> i'd check pavucontrol, especially the selected output device and audio levels.
<TheSheep> Arpad2: can you go to the settings manager -> users and settings -> your user -> advanced settings -> user priviledges
<onr> can you upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 using the ISO file?
<Arpad2> ok
<TheSheep> Arpad2: and make sure you have the right to use audio devices?
<knome> onr, yes
<onr> knome: what i need to do?
<knome> onr, boot the image and select upgrade
<onr> knome: oh thank you
<knome> no problem
<Arpad2> TheSheep: 'Use audio devices' was unchecked
<Arpad2> but checking it , doesn't solve the problem
<Arpad2> perhaps with reboot?
<bekks> Arpad2: Reboot never solves problems, not even when using Windows.
<TheSheep> in this case a logout might, though
<TheSheep> changes in group membership only have result after relogging
<Sazpaimon_> so I'm trying to configure xubuntu with compiz and whisker-menu to work with the super key for shortcuts
<Sazpaimon_> I have whisker-menu set to open with the Super_L key, and compiz set up to maximize and snap applications using Super+left/right/up, but they seem to conflict with eachother
<Sazpaimon_> for example, simply pressing the Super key will cause whisker-menu to open, which seems to break the compiz shortcuts. is there a way to have xfce to wait until the super key is unpressed?
<TheSheep> Sazpaimon_: I don't think you will find many people experienced with compiz or whisker-menu here, I would try at #compiz
<TheSheep> Sazpaimon_: because compiz is not part of xfce
<Sazpaimon_> yeah i wasnt sure if here or compiz would be the best place, because I'm using both xfce shortcuts and compiz ones
<Sazpaimon_> but I'll try over there
<TheSheep> I don't think you can use xfce shortcuts without running xfwm4, and I'm pretty sure you cannot run xfwm and compiz at the same time
<Sazpaimon_> thats odd because it seems to be working fine
<Sazpaimon_> i bound the super key to an application using the standard xubuntu keyboard shortcut settings and it worked
<Sazpaimon_> its just that it doesnt want for the key to be unpressed before taking the action
<Sazpaimon_> s/want/wait
<TheSheep> maybe it shares settings with compiz?
<Sazpaimon_> could be, I'll try disabling compiz and see if that makes it work the way I expect
<Sazpaimon_> also, since you mentioned that many people wont know about whisker-menu here, is there any alternative application menu for xfce that people tend to use?
<Sazpaimon_> notably one with a search feature
<ochosi> not that i know of
<ochosi> there's only the eOS "menu" slingshot, which can be used by adding a launcher to the panel
<ochosi> but in my experience it's not responsive enough
<Arpad2> <TheSheep>: after reboot audio is available with alsamixer, thank you for help
<deamanx> hey guys i have a q.My screen brightness can only be set via the terminal with "echo 100 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness" is there anyway i can make my hardware button work?
<bekks> deamanx: That is your hardware button replacement if it doesnt work otherwise.
#xubuntu 2014-10-20
<GregNJ> hi
<knosys> guys do anyone ever had problems configuring gmail by IMAP in your computer?
<knosys> some seccurity issue, when i try, i got a warning email on my inbox
<knosys> and i cannot set up the account in thunderbird anyhow
<knosys> The warning email contains some text like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8596413/
<knosys> So it suggest me to allow unsecure connections
<knosys> ok done, nevermind
<knosys> this have changed since last time i tryed
<knosys> last time i didnt get this email >.<
<knosys> 31.2.0
<knosys> ops wrong buffer sorry
<jost> Hi... My keyboard layout changed since my last boot of XUbuntu (worked in Windows 7 in the meanwhile). I got an american layout (want german). So I changed it back, now its a german layout again. But the "Alt Gr" key (used for brakets,  ät and so on) does not work. Is there a way to reset the keyboard to the settings they had on install?
<jost> got it, just replugged the keyboard
<jost> +
<xubuntu553> hi
<MooDoo> hello all
<Aergan> Hi there, can someone help me with my keyboard layout settings? My keyboard layout is set to en_gb but is behaving like en_us before login and during a user session
<Aergan> If I override them in Keyboard > Layout it's already set to en_gb (but doesn't work)
<MooDoo> have you seen this ? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/471849/change-keyboard-layout-permanently-in-xubuntu-14-04
<Aergan> If I add en_us to the list below, it works for the user session but not for light-locker or SSH
<MooDoo> or this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/66096/how-to-set-up-xfce4-xkb-plugin-to-remember-settings-over-reboots
<Aergan> Thanks but /etc/default/keyboard is set correctly too but it's defaulting still to en_us
<Aergan> The workaround to add another layout to Keyboard > layout is working for my XFCE4 session but not via SSH or Light-locker when my session is locked
<MooDoo> not sure then sorry
<Aergan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ibus/+bug/1284635
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1284635 in ibus (Ubuntu Trusty) "IBus does not support certain keyboard layouts" [High,Triaged]
<Aergan> Looks like ibus might be the culprit
<Aergan> Thanks anyway, will see if the suggestions to purge it work
<MooDoo> :)
<knome> Aergan, if you have that issue, i strongly suggest reading the release announcement/notes next time, because they do list that and also explain the situation
<Aergan> Ok ,the only mention I can find on the release notes is for this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/console-setup/+bug/1297234
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1297234 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Live session set wrong keyboard layout and time zone" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Aergan> Which only affects the Live CD environment, not an updated installation
<iTech> Hello everyone, I have a problem installing Xubuntu 14.04 (sorry for my english I'm french). So I burned the CD, I verified it and everything is good to go but when I hit Try Xubuntu, the logo appears and it's loading, then my computer reboot. I was on Ubuntu 14.04 before.
<iTech> Anyone ?
<Luyin> iTech: what's your question?
<iTech> [11:06] <iTech> Hello everyone, I have a problem installing Xubuntu 14.04 (sorry for my english I'm french). So I burned the CD, I verified it and everything is good to go but when I hit Try Xubuntu, the logo appears and it's loading, then my computer reboot. I was on Ubuntu 14.04 before.
<Luyin> iTech: if you're on ubuntu 14.04 already, why don't you just pull the xfce-meta?
<Luyin> iTech: you might also want to check if the DVD (surely? Because Xubuntu doesn't fit on a CD anymore) runs fine with other computers
<iTech> Because I want a new and clean installation
<iTech> Hum yes it is a DVD, and it is new
<iTech> I think the problem comes from my graphic card, I had troubles with it when I tried installing Ubuntu, Debian and Linux Mint...It is a AMD Radeon HD 7480D Graphics	
<Luyin> hmmm, AMD.
<knosys> isnt there a way for him to check any kind of error? like prompt before rebooting anyhow?
<iTech> Should I try the 64-bit version ?
<knosys> it should be interesting to know why that happens
<knosys> if you can ofcourse
<knosys> but anyway
<knosys> it should work..
<knome> no, the 64-bit version shouldn't fix the issue if the 32-bit version isn't working
<knome> iTech, what kind of problems did you have with the GPU before then? and how did you fix them?
<knosys> yeah, anyway why installing 32 version, when you have a capable 64 bit system?
<iTech> With Ubuntu, the computer was rebooting when I wasn't moving the mouse
<iTech> But now, I never had the same problem.
<PhoenixSTF> hello, my I have xubuntu on my desktop and laptop, I had an issue with suspension and now everytime I login I get error boxes.
<deshipu> PhoenixSTF: did you try to read what they say?
<xubuntu77w> Hello Yesterday it was me first encounter with Xubuntu. I installed it and i have no sound on my old laptop Toshiba Satellite P100 - 275. I searched on internet and found more problems like this. Can anybody help me?
<PhoenixSTF> deshipu: yes something about x11
<PhoenixSTF> deshipu: I think it is maybe some config from xfce that is saved on my session when I suspended the machine I just do not know what.
<deshipu> PhoenixSTF: do you think you could maybe provide us with the exact text of that message?
<GridCube> is the weather applet failing for me because of my proxy or is it failing to anyone?
<GridCube> i've noticed yesterday on my home pc that the weather applet wasn't working either, so...
<GridCube> oh https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9163
<GridCube> :\
<GridCube> !info xfce4-weather-plugin
<ubottu> xfce4-weather-plugin (source: xfce4-weather-plugin): weather information plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-1 (trusty), package size 2282 kB, installed size 3387 kB
<MooDoo> what version is in utopic?
<koegs> MooDoo: 14.10
<koegs> oh sorry, misread you question :D
<MooDoo> :D
<GridCube> !info xfce4-weather-plugin utopic | MooDoo
<ubottu> MooDoo: xfce4-weather-plugin (source: xfce4-weather-plugin): weather information plugin for the Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-2 (utopic), package size 2117 kB, installed size 3416 kB
<MooDoo> ta
<xubuntu874> hello all
<xubuntu874> I need some help
<holstein> xubuntu874: just ask, and a volunteer will try and assist you if they can
<xubuntu874> I downloaded the dogecoin wallet 1.8, I unzipped it but xubuntu doesn't recognize the exe file
<stqn> hum
<xubuntu874> can some gentle soul help me please?
<stqn> if it’s a zip then it’s probably for windows
<xubuntu874> no it's for linux
<holstein> xubuntu874: xubuntu doesnt use those..
<holstein> xubuntu874: no, .exe's are for windows
<xubuntu874> but actually I had the same doubt
<xubuntu874> ok let me check again
<holstein> xubuntu874: its a legitimate doubt.. and a fact.. please ask the maintainers of the project for the proper linux version of the software they make
<stqn> I wouldn’t run something like that precompiled if it doesn’t come from a trusted repository
<holstein> ^ that too..
<xubuntu874> it shoul be ok. And the link is for linux os
<xubuntu874> but the file is .zip
<stqn> then you need to chmod +x the binary
<holstein> xubuntu874: its not..
<holstein> xubuntu874: the link can be incorrect.. could be any number of issues. the .exe's are for windows..
<xubuntu874> but it is not .exe
<elfy> if you got it from github - the linux build's don't include exe's
<xubuntu874> actually I can't see the extension
<holstein> xubuntu874: what is it? you stated it was .exe..
<xubuntu874> it was .zip sorry
<holstein> xubuntu874: regardless, they should provide documentation.. or support.. nothing about xubuntu is preventing it from running
<xubuntu874> ok
<holstein> xubuntu874: try simply right clicking on the .zip and extracting what you downloaded, and look for a readme or instructions
<xubuntu874> yep I did it but no resolution
<xubuntu874> lol
<holstein> xubuntu874: you did what? you extracted the zip?
<xubuntu874> I thought there was some limitation because of xubuntu. I just installed it.
<xubuntu874> yes I extracted it
<stqn> xubuntu874: how long have you been using linux/xubuntu, and can you provide a link to the page where you got that file?
<holstein> xubuntu874: ? i was under the impression you are asking for help installing it.. you have it installed? it being the wallet?
<xubuntu874> there are 3 files. One called degecoin-qt
<holstein> xubuntu874: is there a "readme" file?
<xubuntu874> sI'm new of linux (as you realized lol)
<holstein> xubuntu874: you can try running the qt one..
<xubuntu874> I double click on it
<holstein> xubuntu874: try right clicking on it, and in the menu, set it as executable.. *if* you trust the downloaded source
<xubuntu874> but it asks me to choose a program to open it
<xubuntu874> hem, how do I set it as executable?
<stqn> right click -> properties …
<xubuntu874> ok, but it shows as shared library
<stqn> -> permissions
<xubuntu874> in permissions it only allows me to write/read
<stqn> there is no " allow this file to be run as a program " ?
<holstein> xubuntu874: you should see a checkbox for executable
<xubuntu874> nope
<xangua> stqn: what "file"?
<holstein> xubuntu874: then, link the page where you got the software, so that we can look for the directions needed
<xubuntu874> ok, there it is: https://github.com/dogecoin/dogecoin/releases/download/v1.8.0/dogecoin-1.8.0-linux32.zip
<holstein> xubuntu874: 1.8 is beta
<stqn> they are complete morons for providing a linux binary in a zip
<xubuntu874> geez
<holstein> 1.8.1.. is that the one you have?
<xubuntu874> yesI have i.8
<holstein> xubuntu874: 1.8.0?
<xubuntu223> sorry i not speack english
<xubuntu874> let me check
<xubuntu223> i speack italian
<xubuntu874> 1.8.0
<slickymasterWork> !it | xubuntu223
<ubottu> xubuntu223: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<stqn> xubuntu874: are you sure you have a 32 bit version of xubuntu?
<xubuntu874> yes pretty sure
<xubuntu874> lol
<xubuntu874> how do I check it?
<stqn> …
<xubuntu874> anyway I tried also the 64 version
<stqn> you’re sure but you want to check? :)
<xubuntu874> hahahahahahaha I'm a noooooob lol
<xubuntu874> hem
<stqn> anyway, open a terminal and type: uname -m
<xubuntu874> ok
<xubuntu874> i686    what does it mean?
<stqn> 32 bit :)
<xubuntu874> ok thanx lol
<xubuntu567> sorry xubuntu.it is not user
<xubuntu874> no solutions?
<stqn> well… I’m not getting the "program" checkbox either.
<stqn> but you can open a terminal and chmod +x the file, as I said
<xubuntu874> and you too can't see it as executable, I presume
<xubuntu874> er.....I can't do that lol
<xubuntu874> I open a terminal, ok. Then.....?
<stqn> yes you can (woohoo)
<xubuntu874> hahahahahahaha
<xubuntu874> ok terminal opened
<xubuntu874> now I type.....?
<stqn> simplest way, if you have a thunar window opened on the directory that contains the dogecoin stuff: right-click -> open terminal here
<xubuntu874> chmod +x dogecoin-qt?
<xubuntu874> correct?
<stqn> yes, then you type that.
<xubuntu874> okk
<stqn> if you are in the correct directory already
<xubuntu874> let's try
<xubuntu874> can't find the file
<xubuntu874> ahhhh ok
<xubuntu874> I get into the directory
<stqn> you can also use "cd" to change directory in the terminal
<xubuntu874> ok
<xubuntu874> cd home
<xubuntu874> but nothing
<xubuntu874> damn I'm a real noob
<xubuntu874> lolololol
<xubuntu874> ufff.....
<elfy> xubuntu874: if you have the folder open with the dogecoin stuff in it - right click there - then you can open "terminal here"
<xubuntu874> ok just done it lol
<xubuntu874> ok I typed it
<xubuntu874> but nothing
<xubuntu874> what should happen?
<stqn> now you can launch it
<elfy> xubuntu874: nothing will show in terminal  if you've done it right
<xubuntu874> double clicking on dogecoin-qt?
<stqn> yes, or typing: ./dogecoin-qt
<xubuntu874> if I double click nothing, it doesn't work. But typing ./dogecoin-qt in terminal yes!!!! It works! Thank you very much!!!!
<xubuntu874> but will I have to launch it from terminal each time?
<holstein> xubuntu874: if you set it as the executable that you can click on, it'll run when you click on it
<holstein> xubuntu874: you can create a shorcut, or add it to the menu.. there are many ways to make a clickable element that launches that item.. the creators of the item can always provide you with one
<xubuntu874> the weird thing is that nothing changed. I can't open it clicking on it
<holstein> xubuntu874: think of it this way.. the creators provided an item that cannot be clicked on
<xubuntu874> geniuses
<xubuntu874> lol
<holstein> xubuntu874: if you want to click on it, you'll need to set it that way, or create an element you can click on
<xubuntu874> wow and how?
<holstein> xubuntu874: many ways.. i would literally right click on it and look in the menu and "fiddle" with the options there to make it work. or, create a new element wherever i want that lanuched what i want
<holstein> xubuntu874: or, email the creators and ask them how i am inteneded to launch their product
<xubuntu874> lol ok
<xubuntu874> I'll email them, I guess
<xubuntu874> because clicking on it there are not options
<xubuntu874> in the permission tab I can only give read/write permissions
<xubuntu874> anyway
<holstein> xubuntu874: sure.. you can stop doing that then, and implement a new element that launches the command.. or a script.. or a keyboard shortcut.. or a panel element..
<xubuntu874> thank you very very much
<xubuntu874> lol I really can't do that by now. I need to study a bit more linux!
<stqn> it’s strange, double clicking on it should launch it
<stqn> but yeah, same problem here
<stqn> (I’m not running xubuntu on this computer, but it’s Xfce.)
<xubuntu874> thank you all by now!!!!!
<holstein> yeah.. they dont promise click and run support for it
<xubuntu874> I'm going to "fight" with all this stuff
<LeMike> hello. how do I prevent xubuntu from storing and restoring the session with every reboot or cold start? I unchecked several things but it still does start programs I don't want (and are not in autostart)
<ElderDryas> delete ~/.cache/sessions and logout/in.
<stqn> yeah that thing being enabled by default is so annoying
<stqn> btw xfce still doesn’t close the programs properly at logout if it’s not enabled, right?
<stqn> (ok, there are more annoying things :) )
<Cosmicx7> I am new to xubuntu Looking for help Im a trying to add my mounted drive to my file system can somebody point me in the right direction
<Hedgework> Cosmicx7: I'm sorry, but I don't understand your question.  Mounting a drive is the act of adding it to the file system...so you just did that ?
<Cosmicx7> I am trying to setup plex I see my drive on my desktop but cannot see it when I add folder in plex
<Cosmicx7> no I did not add it to the file system that is I belive what I am trying to figure out....
<Hedgework> WTF is plex?
<knome> Hedgework, please watch the language
<Hedgework> knome: yes, dear
<Cosmicx7> plex for for streaming media
<Cosmicx7> I need help adding drive to file system.
<Hedgework> Please use complete sentences...it would (theoretically) make you easier to understand and help.
<Cosmicx7> Yes... I have a fresh install of xubntu I have 2 drives my os drive and a storage drive I cannot add storage drive to file system
<Hedgework> Cosmicx7: I still don't know what plex is.  You also just said that the drive was mounted...mounting is what makes it part of the filesystem...you can use 'cat /etc/mtab' (without the quotes) to see where it is mounted.
<Cosmicx7> that did not help I can browse to the drive by going to /media/cosmic/
<Hedgework> Then it's part of the filesystem at /media/cosmic/ ...so your probablem isn't "adding it to the filesystem"...let's figure out what the real problem is.
<Cosmicx7> Im new at this so Im still figuring quite a few things out I dont know what excatly to ask for
<Hedgework> No problem. :)
<stqn> you might need to (double) click on the disk icon to mount it
<stqn> although if you can already see the files in /media/… then it’s another problem
<Cosmicx7> I can right click on it and mount it but when I try to browse to the drive from another appliaction it stops letting my browse at /media/cosmic
<stqn> can you browse it with thunar (the file manager)?
<Cosmicx7> yes
<Cosmicx7> but the drive name is media/cosmic/c5cdbd1b-51345563455
<Hedgework> Then it's mounted, and your problem isn't the file system (barring anything insanely obscure and unlikely)
<Hedgework> What exactly were you unable to do, and in what application?
<Cosmicx7> browse to the drive
<ElderDryas> in what application?
<Cosmicx7> plex
<Cosmicx7> thanks anyway....
<xubuntu82w> Hello everybody. I installed Xubuntu 14.04 at a old laptop Toshiba Satellite P100-275. Everything is working well exept there is no sound. Can anybody please help me?
<holstein> !audio | xubuntu82w
<ubottu> xubuntu82w: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<xubuntu82w> Thank you ubottu i will try this
<xubuntu769> hi everyone
#xubuntu 2014-10-21
<RSchilder> Hellp ! I'm wondering if there Is someone who can help me? I'm trying to compile to PHp 4.5.33 in Ubuntu 14.04. Everything works till make-intall then I got the error: I got the error: cp: cannot stat 'sapi/cli/php.1' : No such file or directory. Make: *** [install-cli] error 1
<baizon> ehh
 * Hedgework can't help anyone who thinks that working with php 4.5.x is still acceptable.
<xubuntu_user> hi guys, i need help with proxy configuration in xubuntu 14.04. Can i ask here?
<xubuntu_user> blackjack, freedomrun
<xubuntu_user> lderan
<knome> xubuntu_user, please don't ping random people
<freedomrun> what?
<xubuntu_user> knome, sorry
<freedomrun> xubuntu_user: did u even tried to use search engine?
<xubuntu_user> freedomrun, my problem is only with the authentication. I set correctly the proxy server
<xubuntu_user> "407  Proxy Authentication Required"
<xubuntu_user> how can i input user and password of the proxy server? i've written it on  /etc/environment, but it seems to be uncorrectly
<koegs> xubuntu_user: did you use "export http_proxy=http://USER:PASSWORD@SERVER-IP_ODER_NAME:PORT"?
<xubuntu_user> in the same file? i write another file, located at /etc/apt/apt.conf
<xubuntu_user> Acquire::http::proxy "http://proxy.example.com:8080/"; with this text
<koegs> xubuntu_user: there is no user :D
<xubuntu_user> koegs, i need to write user and pass at etc/apt/apt.conf ?
<xubuntu_user> or export in /etc/environment before  http_proxy=http://USER:PASSWORD@SERVER-IP_ODER_NAME:PORT"?
<koegs> both
<xubuntu_user> so "Acquire::http::proxy=http://USER:PASSWORD@SERVER-IP:port" ?
<koegs> Acquire::http::proxy "http://[user]:[password]@[proxy]:[port]";
<xubuntu_user> ok thanks :) i'll reboot now, so i can see if it's setted correctly. Thanks again :)
<xubuntu_user> koegs, last quest: :3
<xubuntu_user> E: syntax error /etc/apt/apt.conf:1: characters extra at the end of the file
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i would look at that file, and see the syntax
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/88976/407-proxy-authentication-required
<xubuntu_user> this is the text Acquire::http::proxy "http://922496:nkby7f9K@10.250.54.250:3128"
<holstein> "Acquire::http::Proxy "http://username:password@proxyhost:port/";"
<holstein> xubuntu_user: i already see differences..
<xubuntu_user> yes, i'll try
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you'll just have to match the syntax *exactly* and keep trying til you get it.. this is specific to your setup
<xubuntu29f> Hi there , can anyoine help me with a problem with my Ubunto 12.4.4 system ?
<xubuntu29f> I cannot start the session , it is always displaying a message that "no irq handler for vector ïrq-1
<xubuntu_user> ok holstein, thank you, i'll reboot and try again
<holstein> xubuntu_user: 12.04.4? xubuntu?
<xubuntu29f> no matter what i do , restart the system , enter my details , sudo apt-get update , it installs the updates but hangs in the black window with that message at the bottom
<xubuntu29f> Yes Holstein , 12.4.4
<xubuntu_user> 14.04, xubuntu
<xubuntu29f> no , i have 12.04
<holstein> xubuntu_user: lets break these up, please.. are you runinng 12.04.4 xubuntu?
<xubuntu29f> yes i am
<holstein> xubuntu_user: you cant login to the graphical environment?
<holstein> xubuntu29f: ^^ you cant login to the graphical environment?
<xubuntu29f> i can login using my username and password , and then i only get the normal user@user-desktop; window to enter anu command
<xubuntu29f> i am never able to get the Desktop
<holstein> xubuntu29f: you can try logging is as a guest user, or a new user.. if you are able to login, then the username and password are good. and if other users can start the desktop, then the largers system is likely not broken..
<holstein> xubuntu29f: i would then, start renaming or moving the hidden user .config files, and see if i can get to the desktop.. and *then* address the update issue..
<xubuntu29f> no holstein , i am the only user of that machine
<holstein> xubuntu29f: i understand that.. i am specifically referencing user accounts.. not physical actual users
<holstein> xubuntu29f: please try logging is as the guest user, or *create* a test user.. if you can login as those users, then, as i stated, you likely *dont* have a problem with the system.. but, with your current user account's configuration files
<xubuntu29f> how could i do that ? When i start the computer it jumps automatically to the login information , i enter username and password , it accepts , but then keeps the black screen just with the user@user-desktop; waitying for something
<xubuntu29f> Holstein : how can i then create a guest user ? To try to login with ?
<holstein> xubuntu29f: you mean, you hit the power button? and you are *not* presented with the graphical greeter? but, you are presented with a text console only?
<holstein> xubuntu29f: the guest user is *already* there.. but, i am asking additionaly questions to determine details..
<xubuntu29f> i only get the screen with the Ubunto logo , and get imediately after the text console only
<holstein> xubuntu29f: what caused this breakage?
<xubuntu29f> so only the text console is displayed , nothing else
<holstein> xubuntu29f: what did you do before this happened? has it always been this way? what occured right before you started seeing only the text console at boot? or did it do that after fresh install?
<xubuntu29f> Holstein : it happened some months ago and since then i never tried again , i believe i got an invitation to update from 10.4 to 12.4 and since then it no longer works
<holstein> xubuntu29f: i would suggest backup and fresh install of 14.04.. i would consider this the path of least resistance for you
<holstein> best case, we waste a lot of energy repairing 12.04 while its nearing EOL
<xangua> 12.04 still has 2 and a half years of support ;)
<xubuntu29f> and to do that i need an instalation CD right ?
<holstein> xangua: not xubuntu.. but, the 12.04 repos will be up, yes
<holstein> xfce/xubuntu only provides 3 years.. so, 6 more months of official support.. that plus the fact that this is an older install and xubuntu29f is not sure what has cause what specific issues makes me think reinstall of 14.04 is the best solution..
<xubuntu29f> i mean i don't have any data in that machine , so i could fresh install the system , can you please guide me on how to do it ?
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu29f> you probably realized already , i am a rooker with Linux :(
<holstein> xubuntu29f: i would get the 14.04 live installation media, and "try" the desktop
<holstein> i do this to make sure all the hardware components support linux well
<xubuntu29f> i will check it and will let you know , many thanks for now
<xubuntu29f> Holstein , can i fresh install 14.04 from the text console ( since i don't have the desktop , i don"t have a way to jump out from the text console ) or can i download the 14.04 to a USB stick on this computer i am now ( XP ) and install it in the Linux machine ?
<holstein> xubuntu29f: the link i gave should provide instructions about how to create the live USB stick you are asking about making from a windows machine
<holstein> xubuntu29f: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows for example
<xubuntu29f> many thanks :)
<FatSpitfire> hi guys :)
<Anom01y> hi, I have just purchased a brand new Toshiba Laptop, and I am attempting to run the live-CD of Xubuntu on it.
<Anom01y> The CD appears to start working as I see the Xubuntu logo and the scrolling progress bar as it is booting / loading
<Anom01y> but then it drops me straight into a command line prompt with no GUI / interface
<GridCube> !uefi | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<GridCube> booting from non-uefi partitions, like usb or cds, its considered a legacy boot and you have to enable that on the uefi settings
<Anom01y> GridCube, thanks for your help,
<Anom01y> the CD is booting
<GridCube> :)
<Anom01y> as I am on the live CD, however, I believe that the radeon graphics driver is preventing the XFCE  UI  from loading as I am stuck here in the command line
<Anom01y> (live-CD    trying Xubuntu before installing)
<Anom01y> brings me to the linux command line
<GridCube> haven't had that problem on a long while
<GridCube> are you sure you got the iso correctly?
<Anom01y> yes
<GridCube> !md5 | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Anom01y> I will try the 32 bit version that I have downloaded and see if that works
<Anom01y> GridCube, I am using Xubuntu 12.04  by the way.
<Anom01y> should I maybe try 14.04 ?
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> 12.04 is almost out of support
<Anom01y> ok
<Anom01y> I thought it was long term support until 2018 or something
<GridCube> thats mainbuntu
<GridCube> xubutnu only 3 years
<Anom01y> 2017
<Anom01y> ok
<Anom01y> alright let me try 14.04
<GridCube> for 14.04
<GridCube> but still, regular upgrades are not as bad as they where back in the days
<GridCube> :)
<Anom01y> yeah my PC GridCube is still running 12.04
<Anom01y> my problem is that I have it so customized that I am worried about upgrading
<Anom01y> it works 100% perfectly the way it is
<GridCube> :) good then
<Anom01y> yes but time is running out for support for it
<Anom01y> what is the end of support date for Xubuntu 12.04 ?
<Pici> Anom01y: 2017
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> no
<ElderDryas> Anom01y: If you have a heavily customized install of 12.04 and are afraid of upgrading, then I'd sit down with paper/pencil and document just what you have done to customize the install.  If there are customized config files (and such) you can just save them off to a USB stick and drop them in on the new (14.04) install.
<Pici> GridCube: sorry, you're right.
<GridCube> Anom01y, support for 12.04 ends in 15.04, by then you should have had to upgrade to 14.04 at least, 14.04 has support until 17.04, where 16.04 will be the current LTS
<GridCube> XD its really weird thinking that far into the future
<Anom01y> is there a flavour of Linux that does not have upgrades as much as Xubuntu or Ubuntu ?
<GridCube> Anom01y, you don't need to upgrade if you don't want, but i guess that debian has a low upgrade sequence
<Anom01y> GridCube, ok what if I do not upgrade, then no more updates ?
<GridCube> or slackware, or any heavily focused on servers production where uptime is relevant
<rww> Debian releases come out about every two years, same as Ubuntu
<rww> it's just less scheduled
<GridCube> Anom01y, eventually uou stop recieving updates and your system lags away from current technology, you are more open to attacks because your software is old and any security issue will not be adressed
<GridCube> for machines that dont connect to the internet, you very rarely ever need to upgrade
<Anom01y> alright I guess I will just have to upgrade eventually
<GridCube> change is scary, believe me, i know, but once you make changing to be a thing you do, then not changing is scary P:
<Anom01y> so I have until 2015 April to upgrade my Desktop
<Anom01y> bummer
<GridCube> ain't that bad
<GridCube> just backup your sensitive data as you should regularly do and go with it, you will have a chance to reset your desktop, make it pretty again
<Anom01y> yeah my problem is this customized installation of Compiz Fusion that is tied in with XFCE
<GridCube> well, you can forget about that
<GridCube> compiz is dead
<Anom01y> I am running 0.8.8
<Anom01y> it is working perfect
<Anom01y> and I love it
<GridCube> well, good luck with that then :)
<Anom01y> heh thanks
<GridCube> P: we dont provide support on compiz settings in this channel in general basis because its a real pain to make it work
<Anom01y> yes I understand that
<Anom01y> I am pretty sure I can re-install it after I upgrade
<Anom01y> GridCube, if I use the "upgrade" feature built in with 12.04, perhaps that will allow me to upgrade without re-installing all of my software ?
<GridCube> it should if you dont have any ppa or external software
<Anom01y> ok cool
<GridCube> you are still recommended to save all your sensitive data before doing anything, its better to have the it and not need it than need it and not having it
<sral> is it possible to persist keyboard shortcuts? everytime I restart xfce gives fuck all about my setting and I've to go to settings -> window manager -> keyboard and set them again.
<sral> they look correct in the settings but don't work.
<brainwash> sral: that's bug 1292290
<ubottu> bug 1292290 in xfce4-settings (Ubuntu) "Window manager keybindings don't work after reboot" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1292290
<sral> brainwash / ubottu: thanks, found it.
<xnox> i need help with xsettingsd
<xnox>  / xmf4 (window manager thing)
<xnox> they complain about SESSION_MANAGER not available
<xnox> and i'm not sure who/what is suppose to provide that.
<xnox> pleia2: ^
<xnox> pleia2: that's the root cause for no desktop baground - xsettingsd is defunct.
<xnox> alternative is to ship something like feh on xubuntu image and make that paint the background instead.
<brainwash> xnox: better ask in #xubuntu-devel :)
<xubuntu526> hi
<slickymaster> !hi ! xubuntu526
<ubottu> slickymaster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu526
<ubottu> xubuntu526: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu526> ok lol so if i say hi it will happen again
<xubuntu526> Hi
#xubuntu 2014-10-22
<knosys> Hey guys a little silly question; What means the X mark that some directories have, in the xfce enviroment?
<knosys> like a big gray X
<knosys> i think it has to do with permissions, nvm :P
<xubuntu952> Hi, I am on the Xubuntu 14.04 live CD. Where is Gparted? Is it only in the installer now?
<xubuntu952> Well, I guess I
<xubuntu952> *try the installer.
<LinusTorvaldII> knome ru here?
<bullgard4> [Debian 7.7] The Xfce application menu > Accessories shows two times the menu item »Screenshot«. How can that happen, and how should I
<bullgard4> [Debian 7.7] The Xfce application menu > Accessories shows two times the menu item »Screenshot«. How can that happen, and how can I remove one of them?
<Unit193> Simply by having two programs installed with the same GenericName.
<koegs> bullgard4: this is the xubuntu-support channel, not Debian
<bullgard4> Unit193: You seem to use "GenericName" as a technical term. How do you define "GenericName"?
<Unit193> bullgard4: In the desktop file.  Last bit of information:  grep Name=Screenshot /usr/share/applications/*  but if you need any more help, there is #debian.
<bullgard4> Unit193: I do not need any more help. I managed to solve my problem. Thank you very much for your help.
<Unit193> Sure.
<Guest60691> hello guys. I'm new to Xubuntu
<Guest60691> i want to know how to solve the problem "Gave up waiting for root device"
<GridCube> !details | Guest60691
<ubottu> Guest60691: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest60691> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest60691> this is my problem with Xubuntu. I installed it a while ago. The hard drive has no files. http://imgur.com/M7dAY7G
<Guest60691> I mean the hard drive has no files when I installed Xubuntu. When I'm booting the OS, this always shows up.
<GridCube> Guest60691, looks like it failed to install
<GridCube> you should try again
<Guest60691> Actually, it starts if I wait for about 1 minute before entering "exit"
<drc> Guest60691:   s/install/install correctly ... GridCube has the optimum answer...re-install.
<Guest60691> ok I'll start again. Thanks :)
<GridCube> Guest60691, then you sound like you have some faulty harddrives
<GridCube> i would backup everything and ty and get a new hd
<Guest60691> I think really. Because this HDD is an old one. a HP dv6500 laptop.
<drc> Guest60691: I'd try re-installing as GridCube said (it'll take what? 15 minutes).  If the same thing happens, then I'd look at the hardware/hdd
<aster45> thanks drc and GridCube. thanks for the support
<aster45> this was the 2nd time I installed it. I better buy a new HDD.
<GridCube> that wouldnt hurt
<GridCube> aster45, if you can boot a live session then your computer should work
<aster45> yes, it did. My computer worked.
<drc> Guest61563: did you md5sum the iso?  Probably not a problem but best to check everything before spending money.
<aster45> ok I'll get back. I'll do it.
<aster45> This was the result :  ac7829d1b274f4d8b6ac106ec5985c9f xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<aster45> drc : I checked out the UbuntuHashes with what the iso produced after md5sum
<Naphatul> when is 14.10 going to be released?
<xangua> ask mark
<slickymasterWork> tomorrow Naphatul
<Naphatul> oh then great, thought it would be some time later
<SaiBork> Hey all
<SaiBork> Quick question
<SaiBork> I'm looking at installing a linux destro on one of my machines to run xbmc on and vmware workstation
<SaiBork> I was looking at Xubuntu and am planning on using 14.10, b2
<SaiBork> On the site it mentions that 14.10 release is planned for October. Would it be wise to wait with the install until then, or is the beta stable enough and easy enough to update to final release?
<slickymasterWork> SaiBork, 14.10 is going to be released tomorrow, so why not wait?
<drc> SaiBork: 14.10-release should be out tomorrow (sometime)
<xangua> there is xbmcbuntu that already comes with xfce and xbmc SaiBork
<SaiBork> Ah, if it's tomorrow I can definitely wait!
<SaiBork> That's all I needed to know
<SaiBork> I know xangua, but as i want more with it then just xbmc I thought i'd go for this or lubuntu
<drc> On the other hand, is there anything (known) that will change between today (b2) and tomorrow (release)?
<drc> that is "b2+updates"
<SaiBork> I'm not in a hurry, so might as well wait until tomorrow with it
<SaiBork> Give it a nice clean start
<SaiBork> Oh well, thanks all, cya
<Noiro> ok, so I dragged files into a blank CD like I do with windows, and they are showing up, how do I finalize I want it to burn? It's a CD-R and opening xburn is overcomplicated for one, and two, refuses to blank it as blanking 'writes' thus removing the one write I get on the CD
<Poisoned_Dragon> You can't blank a cd-r. It's only a write once disc.
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, I've never tried to use thunar to add files to a CD. I don't believe it works that way.
<Noiro> I know it only writes once, but I only need it to write the files once, how do I do that easily?
<Noiro> I just threw a live boot of xubuntu so I could pull some files off a corrupted windows partition as it has decently fast boottime. I just need the files written to the cd :P Cmon, this isn't hard
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's not if you don't make it hard. Why not use a USB stick, if the files can fit on a CD?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hell, even I rarely burn discs, anymore.
<Noiro> because I'm already booting off my USB stick :P
<Noiro> why won't xfburn just let me burn files to the CD once?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did you add the files in xfburn?
<Noiro> my only options are: burn image, blank disc, audio cd, or data composition
<Poisoned_Dragon> This is why you have more than one USB stick.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Did you try data composition?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe that's how you burn data CDs.
<xubuntu80o> Hey how do i access root on the live usb?
<Noiro> Trying that now and for some reason it thinks my blank DVD is 700mb :/
<Poisoned_Dragon> Silly, you are root on a live USB session.
<Noiro> o.O
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not you, Noiro. :)
<xubuntu80o> wait really. everytime I type SU in it asks for pass
 * Noiro has no idea what she's doing
<xubuntu80o> so ubuntu@ubuntu is root?
<Poisoned_Dragon> You shouldn't need us. Just use sudo.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Su not us
<Poisoned_Dragon> The live session has no password. So sudo won't prompt for one. It's almost like root.
<xubuntu80o> ok than. Thanks
<drc> Noiro: re: 700MB...I'd look for some way to explicitly tell xfburn it's a DVD not a CD (I don't use xfcburn so I can't say how)
<Noiro> I think I finally figured it out. I'm not used to xubuntu, I usually run gnomey stuff, haha
<Noiro> 'data composition' is such a weird wording
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't do it.
<drc> One problem is that USB's are so common nowadays that CD/DVD knowledge is getting uncommon :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Pretty much.
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, with laptops phasing out optical drives, it's only going to get worse.
<drc> Noiro: re: "'data composition'"  You have to remember that applications are written bu coders, not real people so teminoplgy is very often "weird":)
<drc> not to mention spelling :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> Young folks will look at optical media like they do with vinyl or 8 tracks.
<drc> 78's forever!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lol
<drc> Noiro: Are you getting the burn accomplished?
<Noiro> drc, I think I got it figured out ^^, thank you. My bf's a programmer so you'd think I'd be used to it :P
<drc> Noiro: Ah, so you're imaginary :)
<Noiro> imaginary?
<drc> Stereotype...no real programmer has ever had a "real" gf
<Noiro> T.T
 * knome points out that this is the support channel and the general chatter channel is at #xubuntu-offtopic 
<Noiro> to be fair, I'm studying for my CCNA so...I'm not entirely computer illiterate. Linux and coding just arn't my forte
<Poisoned_Dragon> Bwwaaahahahaha!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Imaginary.
<drc> xubuntu80o: You have su vs sudo under control now (i.e., you can do what you wanted to do)?
<Noiro> anywho, thanks for the help!
<Poisoned_Dragon> No prob
<Hedgework> drc: I have three BFs currently...rarely have a GF, though :P
<GaborTary> jo estét
<GaborTary> lenne 1fontos kérdésem
<knome> garandil, this channel is english only
<knome> GaborTary, ^
<GaborTary> ooo okay
<GaborTary> i write english
<GaborTary> You can fix this somehow? How do you move the control buttons from right to left? (minimize, and exit Full Screen)
<GaborTary> pls video or anithing
<GaborTary> sorry for my english
<knome> GaborTary, see settings manager -> window manager -> tab style, section "button layout"
<GaborTary> thanks :)
#xubuntu 2014-10-23
<zava> Hello. I need help.
<zava> :)
<zava> anyone up for it? I've been researching this issue for weeks
<zava> I am exhausted. I want to sleep
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> i was using kubuntu, and install the xubuntu-desktop package to get the xfce desktop, now i want to remove whatever i installed, how do i do that ?
<xubuntu278> salve
<xubuntu278> non riesco a mettere il mio pc sotto dominio
<xubuntu278> qualcuno mi puo aiutare
<chrisdlp> Hi, I bet this is asked all the time, but when will I be able to download 14.10? :)
<elfy> when it's released and yes gets asked enough to be boring ;)
<chrisdlp> but that is today, right?
<elfy> yep
<elfy> no - I don't know when
<chrisdlp> Thanks and sorry!
<elfy> you're fine :)
<zava> Hi I am and have a complicated case for you. Is there anyone interested in helping me find a solution?
<james0r> zava, go ahead with your question
<LinusTorvaldII> i have often wondered why there is xubuntu and lubuntu? they seem to have similar goals-lightweight ubuntu-? is there really a big difference? wouldn't it be better if the 2 teams joined forces?
<bluesabre> LinusTorvaldII: hey! Some good reading material, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/StrategyDocument
<slickymasterWork> Lubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu LinusTorvaldII
<LinusTorvaldII> i noticed xubuntu uses close to the same ram as ubuntu
<bluesabre> Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop environment, which is Gtk2/3, and lightweight GTK applications. Lubuntu uses LXDE, but will soon be moving to LXQT as it progresses. We've had some parallels in the past, both using Catfish, Light Locker, and similar applications, but the goals are different
<bluesabre> "Xubuntu does not explicitly target users with low, modest, or high powered machines but instead targets the entire spectrum. Xubuntu's extra responsiveness and speed, among other positive traits, can be appreciated by all users, regardless of their hardware. "
<LinusTorvaldII> i once used xubuntu 9.04
<LinusTorvaldII> does xubuntu fit on a cd?
<slickymasterWork> LinusTorvaldII, besides the link bluesabre provided you, you can also have a read at https://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Lubuntu_vs_Xubuntu
<slickymasterWork> no LinusTorvaldII, it doesn't
<bluesabre> It does not. We keep it below just 1GB to fit on a DVD or most USB flash drives
<xubuntu84o> I am currently on xubuntu 12.10 and need to upgrade, but I am getting errors from the gui. It says to check the network connection. No problems are apparent. Can someone help? Thanks
<knome> xubuntu84o, you'll want to have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu84o> Thanks knome.
<knome> no problem, and good luck
<knome> alternatively, you can simply back up your data and do a fresh install
<knome> which might save you some time and hassle
<irgendwer4711> hi, any way to check which new version of installed packages I would get with 14.10. ?
<knome> irgendwer4711, wait for the release announcement/notes
<irgendwer4711> knome: I thought of a tool or command
<xubuntu84o> I update /etc/apt/sources.list with my codename substituted... still no luck.  It is not finding the upgrades for some reason, any other ideas?
<knome> irgendwer4711, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<knome> xubuntu84o, to what did you change it to?
<irgendwer4711> knome: this is for a query of one package. I want to check all
<xubuntu84o> I changed the codename that was listed under lsp_release -a. Everything else I followed from the link you provided.
<xubuntu84o> I changed it to *
<knome> xubuntu84o, then you haven't read the article correctly
<xubuntu84o> Sorry, im a newb to linux. That is how I interpreted this sentence, "Please make sure you have the following sources.list, change CODENAME to your release, e.g. breezy." I would find my release with lsp_release -a, would I not?
<xubuntu84o> Or is it supposed to be the release I want to update to?
<knome> yes, it's supposed to be the target release
<knome> but please make sure you have backups..
<xubuntu84o> I do. Thanks for the help.
<xubuntu46w> How do i add a background/ wallpaper ? i down loaded one for ubuntu, but don't know how to add it.
<knome> xubuntu46w, check the documentation under "Settings and Preferences" -> "Customizing the appearance"
* knome changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 14.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/14-10-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xubuntu044> s
<qwertz_> how do kde programs integrate into xfce these days?
<qwertz_> still different look and feel?
<qwertz_> i'm thinking of trying kontact
<xubuntu39w> Hello!.. Have you guys had an issue with the new kernel and the display? It seems that as soon as the kernel has been updated the display connected to VGA went blank..
<qwertz_> xubuntu044,  nope - everything fine here (14.04)
<qwertz_> which graphics card are you using?
<xubuntu39w> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03) 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<xubuntu39w> is that any helpful?
<xubuntu39w> Kernel is 3.13.0-37-generic
<xubuntu39w> DVI1 is working but the VGA1 is not..
<qwertz_> okay, can't test VGA here
<bmsdave> Hello World!
<knome> hello
<kosmas> Hello
 * genii waves feebly
<bmsdave> thanks! this is only for testing)
<Alexfrench> hello
<knome> hello
<Alexfrench> i am trying xubuntu on virtualbox and i am stuck on 640*480 resolution ??
<Alexfrench> hp dv7 with ati radeon card
<Unit193> It's virtualbox, install the guest additions (In Additional Drivers), and be done with it.
<Alexfrench> ok thanks i'll try
<Alexfrench> should i use synaptic ??
<sushith> yep
<Alexfrench> ok
<Naphatul> any help with this? http://kopy.io/xdeF0#kpq7hgZJ8BXDXq
<Naphatul> i upgraded to 14.10 and steam is complaining that there is no direct rendering
<kosmas> any hep on this please? http://askubuntu.com/questions/540333/2nd-monitor-connected-to-vga1-went-blank
<Naphatul> are the 32 and 64 bits of those supposed to conflict?
<Naphatul> *packages
<Sia-> hi
<knome> hello
<Sia-> hi, it's possible to stop autohide in dock on xubuntu 14.4
<Sia-> i don't like auto hide option, it should be like on MacOSX. it's possible or not? thnx again
<knome> yes, right-click the panel, select panel -> panel preferences and there uncheck the autoshow/hide option
<Alexfrench> is there a irc client in xubuntu ??
<Alexfrench> i have pigdin but i don't know how it is working
<Sia-> knome, thnx i did few times, i think it's buggy! but any way thanx
<knome> Alexfrench, you can install an irc client from the repositories, some options are xchat and hexchat
<knome> Sia-, in what way?
<Sia-> Alexfrench, why not xchat?
<Alexfrench> i don't know i am just asking, i know it i use it on pc
<Alexfrench> xchat is freeware on xubuntu ?
<Sia-> knome, because after check/uncheck for few times and restarting the panel "xfwm4 --replace & disown" now working well
<Sia-> Alexfrench, yes it's free like free Beer :-D
<Alexfrench> thanks
<Sia-> apt-get install xchat
<Sia-> it's most popular irc client on linux distros
<bazhang> actually hexchat is the one to install
<CajunTechie> bazhang, why do you prefer hexchat?
<knome> hexchat is maintained, xchat is not
<Sia-> bazhang, thanx, i'm actually outdated with new stuff. looking great
<elfy> unless you get fed up with it resizing when you search in channels or that ctrl+a to away fails
<CajunTechie> Umm, yeah, I'd forgotten abou tthat.
<Sia-> knome, that's right
 * elfy moved from xchat to hexchat to xchat 
<bazhang> the hexchat developer is also online very often
<alexandra_> hello all
<knome> hello
<alexandra_> hourra on xubuntu on virtualbox
<alexandra_> with xchat
<knome> congrats
<Naphatul> anyone elses qt theming break? vlc and clementine are unthemed now
<elfy> Naphatul: I get that - install qt-config - set theme to gtk+
<Naphatul> elfy, from what package?
<alexandra_> thanks
<alexandra_> goodnight all
<elfy> Naphatul: sorry - qt4-qtconfig
<nyuszika7h> how can I use English month and day names rather than Hungarian?
<nyuszika7h> the system locale is English but dates are in Hungarian, but not even a valid format
<nyuszika7h> "23 okt"
<nyuszika7h> would be "okt. 23." anyway
<nyuszika7h> found it
<sushith> settings->time and date settings
<nyuszika7h> it isn't there, I already looked, it's in language support -> reginonal
<nyuszika7h> *regional
<sushith> thanks
<LinusTorvaldII> i read an article on the internet today which stated xubuntu uses the same amount or ram (actually slightly more) than ubuntu? is this true?
<LinusTorvaldII> of ram*
<GridCube> it probably is
<GridCube> or maybe not, why don't you check?
<fdfgfgdf> DL'd 14.10 installed to USB stick, booted and started playing...er...testing.  I noticed that image files (at least jpg's) all state that restretto is the default app, but Open with GIMP is the initial entry on a rightclick menu, and always the app to open the image file when double clicking. Changing the  "Open With" has no effect. I checked the release notes, etc. and saw nothing about this problem.  Will this occur on install also or is this a Live USB 
<brainwash> fdfgfgdf: that's bug 1382977
<ubottu> bug 1382977 in thunar "Thunar open default not respecting mimetype" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1382977
<fdfgfgdf> brainwash: Thanks.
<fdfgfgdf> But no one thought to include this in the known issues?  It's not like clicking on file icons to open them in thunar is something done once in a blue moon :(
<phenom> Is there a plan to address the first "known issue" in 14.04 release? e.g., Xfce4 Power Manager does not restore screen power (1259339). You can try running xrandr, which has worked as a problem-free workaround for some users.
<phenom> @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<phenom> ahh
<phenom> forgive me.. http://xubuntu.org/news/14-04-release/ rather
#xubuntu 2014-10-24
<knome> yes, there is
<phenom> Great. Can I know the "plan"? Lol.
<phenom> Annoying bug.
<phenom> I gather the problem is with power manager?
<Naphatul> after the update the panel remains a grey-ish color no matter which theme i chose, any ideas?
<XubuntuUser> how can i fix weather applet in xfce 4.11?
<XubuntuUser> xfce4-weather-plugin 0.8.3
<XubuntuUser> xfce 4.10*
<Naphatul> it seems the panel never applies the system theme just gets stuck with the solid color selections
<ObrienDave> set desktop background style to something other than "none"
<Naphatul> how?
<ObrienDave> settings, desktop, background tab, style. middle right
<Naphatul> well that's already set... and it worked fine before upgrading to 14.10
<ObrienDave> hmm, well, i don;t know, then. i don't use themes
<Naphatul> well it's the default theme
<alket> hi , is there any ppa to get latest version of xfce for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Alexfrench> hello all
<Alexfrench> anyone know which version is openoffice on xubuntu ?
<Alexfrench> if it is disposable
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, "disposable"????
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, by default, xubuntu 14.04 = abiword.  you can *replace* it if you choose
<Alexfrench> ah it is not a english word ???
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, english; yes.  not sure that's what you meant.  no problem.
<Alexfrench> sorry i wanna say available
<Alexfrench> yes i know for abiword thanks
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, happy2help
<Alexfrench> cool
<GridCube> !info libreoffice
<ubottu> libreoffice (source: libreoffice): office productivity suite (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 26 kB, installed size 165 kB
<GridCube> Alexfrench: ^
<Alexfrench> yes i read it is pre installed
<GridCube> oh, you asked openoffice P:
<GridCube> no, its not
<GridCube> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in utopic
<Alexfrench> but i have on my others pcs openoffice so i would like to try on linux
<Alexfrench> by default no
<GridCube> Alexfrench: libreoffice replaces openoffice in most if not all aspects
<Alexfrench> but could i find it and install it ???
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, have you tried libreoffice?  much better support ...
<Alexfrench> really ???
<Alexfrench> no i don't
<GridCube> yes, just google openoffice and get the .deb online, libreoffice is the official replacement in all aspects
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, yes really.  terminal command: sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Alexfrench> on my windows pcs i have open
<GridCube> Alexfrench: you can have libreoffice there too
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, libreoffice is also available for windows .. and OSX
<Alexfrench> yes you're right
<GridCube> openoffice and libreoffice are forks
<GridCube> well, libre is a fork of open
<cfhowlett> GridCube, and IIRC OO was a fork of Staroffice
 * cfhowlett strokes his neckbeard sagely ...
<GridCube> why, yes, i think you be right
<Alexfrench> ok for libreoffice, what about kwin or compiz and cairo-dock ??
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, should be fine
<Alexfrench> sorryfor all my silly questions but you are more fast than google loll
<cfhowlett> Alexfrench, no worries.  we'll bill you later.
<Alexfrench> i am a bit lazy to read everything
<Alexfrench> hannn !!
<Alexfrench> my god !!
<Alexfrench> ahh these guys always an money affair loll
<will> hey everyone. I uninstalled a package with --purge autoremove, and it uninstalled dependencies that I can no longer resolve. how can I undo thisa?
<xangua> maybe you should tell what exactly you did before "undo this"
<cfhowlett> will, I take it you're in xubuntu?
<tdannecy> How do I remove the icons next to buttons in XFCE?
<cfhowlett> tdannecy, system > appearance > settings > Toolbar Style
<tdannecy> cfhowlett: Bingo. Thanks.
<will> cfhowlett: yes xubuntu 14.0
<will> cfhowlett: 14.04
<will> cfhowlett: sorry for the late reply, I'm running around right now
<cfhowlett> will, lag time sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop should set you proper
<m3n3chm0> i'm tryiyn to test frootvpn but no sucess yet, this is the error i'm getting all the time I try to lunch it
<m3n3chm0> m3n3chm0@m3n3chm0-laptop:~$ sudo openvpn /etc/openvpn/frootvpn.ovpn
<m3n3chm0> Fri Oct 24 18:37:43 2014 OpenVPN 2.3.2 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [SSL (OpenSSL)] [LZO] [EPOLL] [PKCS11] [eurephia] [MH] [IPv6] built on Jun 26 2014
<m3n3chm0> Fri Oct 24 18:37:43 2014 ERROR: could not read Auth username from stdin
<m3n3chm0> Fri Oct 24 18:37:43 2014 Exiting due to fatal error
<m3n3chm0> m3n3chm0@m3n3chm0-laptop:~$
<will> cfhowlett: Ok thanks im trying it
<will> cfhowlett: no dice
<will> cfhowlett: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<will>  vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<will>        Depends: libxcb-composite0 but it is not installable
<will>        Depends: libxcb-keysyms1 (>= 0.3.9) but it is not installable
<will>        Depends: libxcb-randr0 (>= 1.1) but it is not installable
<will>        Depends: libxcb-xv0 (>= 1.2) but it is not installable
<will>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-notify (= 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<will>        Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse (= 2.1.4-0ubuntu14.04.1) but it is not going to be installed
<will> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cfhowlett> will, ask in #ubuntu.  pretty sure this is fixable.
<will> cfhowlett: ok thanks man
<jarko> hi kui, all be well now !
<jarko> *kua
<xubuntu15w> hi
<xubuntu15w> someone can help me?
<holstein> xubuntu15w: just ask.. maybe a volunteer can assist .. welcome
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu15w
<ubottu> xubuntu15w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu15w> sorry...i'm new on xubuntu and i try to install google drive, so i install grive but i didnt see google doc... how?
<holstein> xubuntu15w: where did you get "google drive"? a ppa?
<holstein> xubuntu15w: if you trust the ppa and sources at the PPA listed here, i would follow http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-grive-google-drive-client-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts-or-linux-mint-17.html
<xubuntu15w> what is a ppa? i didnt get google drive but grive, i find it on this website: http://www.lffl.org/2014/05/grive-tools-il-miglior-client-per.html sorry but its in italy language
<holstein> !ppa | xubuntu15w
<ubottu> xubuntu15w: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<xubuntu15w> thanks, i'll try this link so :) but if anyone had some info i'm here
<holstein> xubuntu15w: the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:thefanclub/grive-tools" which is the same at both of our links, adds the ppa to your sources.. if you have any issues with the software the PPA is providing you, please check with the maintainters of the ppa packages
<xubuntu15w> ok, but maybe someone has resolved that issue ;)
<xubuntu15w> on ppa there is 3 solution i'll try those
<holstein> xubuntu15w: what issue? where you dont see google docs? is that a feature of the software?
<xubuntu15w> yep, when i had windows in the folder of google drive i can find the google doc like "menu" and its extension but on xubuntu i see folder, docs but i dont see google docs
<holstein> xubuntu15w: the windows version may be different.. be sure to ask the creators of the software you are having problems with if that is in fact a feature and if so what the issue is
<xubuntu15w> now i read better that ppa specific and i find that the creators of it didnt implement that specific
<xubuntu15w> i try the other 2 ppa
<xubuntu15w> bye bye and thanks
<xubuntu34w> hi
<Reptilia> knome:I've opened the sources.list file, but don't know how to make sure that the multiverse repositories are enabled. Can you help me?
<knome> Reptilia, you don't need to do that from the command line.
<knome> Reptilia, go to the settings manager and select software and updates
<knome> Reptilia, in the first tab, make sure the multiverse repository line is checked
<knome> then close the window; it should now ask whether you want to update the package lists - you do
<Reptilia> It was checked :/
<knome> so what's the error message when you try to install?
<Reptilia> knome:I am installing the Flash Plugin successfully, but Firefox is saying that it's not installed
<knome> in what context?
<Reptilia> knome:Okay, i've succeeded now
<Reptilia> knome:I de-selected the option from the Software manager (about the Multiverse repos.), saved that again, tried to install again, installed, and it works properly now
<Reptilia> knome:Thanks, gotta go now, cya
<xubuntu07w> I sthe bug com32r error on boot with usb meens i can not install or run it from usb memory ?
<holstein> xubuntu07w: what bug is that?
<elfy> bug 1325801
<ubottu> bug 1325801 in usb-creator (Ubuntu Utopic) "failed to boot from USB disk with error: gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R Image boot:" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1325801
<holstein> elfy: thanks :)
<elfy> :)
<elfy> had known issue page open :D
<elfy> xubuntu07w: if you get the bug then you'll get the bug each time you boot afaik
<holstein> xubuntu07w: i would probably just try unetbootin, and if that works for me, i would just use it
<elfy> unetbootin caused me issues when making a utopic usb in utopic
<elfy> the ubuntu tool caused me the least issues
<holstein> elfy: oh.. thats good to know.. i assumed that was "usb-creator"
<elfy> unetbootin - boots to boot: <tab> then use unetbootindefault will get you the desktop to install and try
<xubuntu07w> Usally i use universal usb installer. Anyway for now i use 14.04 LTS
<elfy> holstein: most would assume that ;)
<zyrecha> Hello :)
<zyrecha> anyone here?
<holstein> zyrecha: yes.. ask if you have a support question, and a volunteer will try and assist..
<zyrecha> oh, ok :) yeah i actually have a question :P I've installed xUbuntu inside virtualbox, but it seems that i can't set the resolution higher than 1600x1200, why is that? i've allways used 1920x1080.
<zyrecha> I've got no problems with Ubuntu btw
<holstein> zyrecha: you can try adding the same packages you added in ubuntu.. virtualbox guest additions..
<Alexfrench> had you installed additionnals pack for virtualbox ?
<zyrecha> yeah i have done that, installed and rebooted.. hmm, is there a way to "force" the resolution in xubuntu
<zyrecha> ?
<Alexfrench> yes that's it
<holstein> xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. could be you just dont have the proper driver for the graphices installed.. or, there is some change in the plumbing, and you are comparing ubuntu 14.04 and xubuntu 14.10..
<zyrecha> yeah i am, done the same? (i really love ubuntu, and i want to use it, but i got it installed on a laptop, and i got alot of problems with ubuntu freezing on me (both on my laptop and my gaming computer) thats the ONLY reason i want to change :P
<holstein> i might try the arandr graphics tool, and see if i can get the resolution i want.. but, in vbox, i just use the resiazable graphics with the guest addition
<bekks> Install the guest additions and resize the window.
<zyrecha> oh crap! :P i tried to just update the os, and after that all the resolutions is back :p
<zyrecha> what would you say is the biggest difference between ubuntu and xubuntu? any pros/cons?
<holstein> zyrecha: the desktop environment.. pros and cons will be personal
<bekks> zyrecha: The different desktop environment.
<zyrecha> so basicly the system behind the desktop environment is the same? (allmost)
<bekks> zyrecha: Not even basically.
<holstein> zyrecha: the factual difference that can effect users is that unity (that comes with ubuntu) requires 3d support.. "good" graphics driver support.. xfce (which come with xubuntu) may have better performance on some hardware with not well supported graphics
<zyrecha> hah, ok, sry for being a noob xD
<holstein> also, xfce is "ligher".. though, nothing will make your hardware better or faster.. just may make better use of resources..
<zyrecha> in other words, maybe thats why i got problem on my laptop?
<cwillu_at_work> also, xfce doesn't look like gnomeshell nor unity
<holstein> zyrecha: i have no idea.. but, its plausible
<holstein> xfce has a more "classic" work flow, and look and feel.. thats either a pro or a con, base on your wants/needs
<zyrecha> the really odd thing is that in ubuntu the os doesn't "feel slow" its fast when i move windows around, i get good results in benchmark.. but if im opening firefox(or any other program) it takes forever before it loads?
<zyrecha> load*
<Lakers_business> So um yeah,i use 14.04 but i like testing many distros.I think slashdot said Jessie 8.0 is going to be great.Can i gets an answer on the Final Jessie release date.
<holstein> zyrecha: i would take the machine, and test without a 3d driver. i would try from the live CD of different versions and note kernel versions and software versions.. i would remove flash content from the euqation entirely.. i would launch apps from the terminal and see if there is helpful output
<elfy> Lakers_business: this isn't a debian channel
<holstein> Lakers_business: try a debian support channel
<Lakers_business> elfy:sorry alright, but on a note i use ubuntu.
<rww> Though to save #debian the headache: there isn't a release date set for Jessie yet. It'll be released when it's ready.
<zyrecha> yeah i know, sry. (to be honest) i liked that you explained the answers. (so i actually understood what you ment xD)
<zyrecha> ill log of now, thanks for all the help guys!
<Lakers_business> holstein:okay yup sorry.
<souliaq> Xubuntu 14.04 (32) changes the volume automatically, how can I disable this?
<knome> souliaq, automatically in what context?
<souliaq> any, I'm seeing a movie in VLC, and suddenly lowers the volume. I'm seeing youtube videos and the same thing happends.
<souliaq> When that happends, the "volume indicator" bar shows up for a moment
<holstein> souliaq: sounds like a stuck keyboard key.. i would clean the unit and test with live CDs to remove my setup from the euqation
<holstein> you can try remapping, or disabling the keyboard shortcuts for that as well..
<souliaq> I have a multiboot with Ubuntu 14.04 (64), that don't happends there, Also I tested the multimedia keys, and works ok.
<souliaq> Ok
<holstein> souliaq: there is nothing implemented that is designed to randomly change your volume levels..
<souliaq> understood, I thought the system can be lower the volume when no sound were detected or something.
<knome> changing the output device, like plugging in headphones, should change the volume level to last known level for that device
<knome> but it does sound weird that it happens randomly without any warning
<souliaq> Yes, and I didn't suspect of the keyboard, because the volume keys go "step by step", in this case the volume goes directly to a specific level.
<souliaq> And there is another thing, when you change the volume with the keys, there no "sound" in the woofers.
<souliaq> But in this case, some kind of "beat" sound in the woofers, like when the OS is starting.
<souliaq> Could it be some service crashing and restarting?
<holstein> souliaq: i dont think so.. has ubuntu ever worked normally?
<holstein> souliaq: are you comparing ubuntu 14.04 and xubuntu 14.10?
<souliaq> No, the problem is in Xubuntu 14.04 (32) but is not present in Ubuntu 14.04 (64), in the same machine.
<holstein> souliaq: ok.. xubuntu *is* ubuntu..
<souliaq> yes, but maybe they select different packages in each flavor, and that can be the problem.
<holstein> souliaq: sure.. but, the same kernel. alsa.. pulseaudio.. etc..
<souliaq> well, there is no Xfce4-volumed in Ubuntu, and killing that process solved the problem. Thanks.
<xubuntu65w> hello
<xubuntu65w> howto upgrade xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<baizon> xubuntu07w: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<genii> If applicable, remove all your PPAs and do a ppa-purge. then dist-upgrade. Then do-release-upgrade
<baizon> to slow :(
<boss> hello
<genii> baizon: Kids, no patience these days.... ;)
<baizon> not at all :(
<Guest15088> ok
<Guest15088> howto upgrade xubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 ?
<elfy> xubuntu07w: http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<baizon> http://docs.xubuntu.org/1404/migrating-upgrading.html#upgrading
<elfy> :p
<Guest15088> many thanks will try
<rww> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal".
<rww> (in case you prefer the command-line)
<Guest15088> cool thank you
<genii> rww: Ah, right forgot about default lts upgrade settings
<elfy> rww: what's sudoedit? never seen that before
<xubuntu07w_> i given it a try updated everything and a few other things it working great on my old HP 6730b
<rww> genii: yeah, so did i the other day. so i added a factoid
<knome> elfy, ^ lts->normal is maybe something we want to cover in the docs
<rww> elfy: it runs the default editor under sudo. usually nano on Ubuntu, aiui
<elfy> rww: thanks :)
<rww> i believe it's an upstream sudo thing, I've seen it on other distros
<elfy> knome: yea - docs or notes?
<rww> (it also uses the visudo-style move-to-temp-file-and-then-copy-over-on-quit behavior)
<elfy> right - useful to know - remembering is a different issue :)
<Guest15088> what I need to do after change promt=normal ?
<rww> sudo do-release-upgrade, as normal
<rww> (or your preferred GUI equivalent)
<knome> elfy, docs
<Guest15088> rww - great  - MANY THANKS !!!
<Guest15088> it's works !!
<rww> :)
<alket> hi, is it possible for each directory to store "order by" etc. not for all
<drc> alket: You mean in thunar?  If so, I don't think so (at least I've never been able to do it).  If you mean with "ls" the I'd "man ls" and look at the flags listed.
<alket> Thunar
<alket> thanks for response
<xubuntu17w> Is it possible to change the computername in the meny ?
<knome> xubuntu17w, do you mean the username?
#xubuntu 2014-10-25
<xubuntu628> hi?
<holstein> xubuntu628: welcome
<radek> hello, when i'll be able to upgrade Xubuntu from 14.04 to 14.10 via software updater? now i see my system is up to date.
<elfy> radek: settings - software and updates - set it to check for normal releases or
<elfy> !upgradeofflts
<ubottu> To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal".
<radek> thanks elfy it works.
<elfy> glad to hear it :)
<B0BBY> hey guys, anyone notice a problem with the install media lately. ver 13 and 14 install fine, no complains but when rebooting, the machine just sits on a blank screen and does nothing.
<elfy> black screen with the live session or?
<B0BBY> after boot, bios display goes and clear screen, cursor in top left corner, then nothing.
<B0BBY> media has been ejected, from the computer, bios is configured to boot, cdrom, disk, ...
<B0BBY> ah, nevermind. this latest install finally worked. don't know what it was. did the same thing for a couple of days.
<SaiBork> Hey all,  I installed the new xubuntu release last night, but I don't believe I set up a root password which I now need.  Does anyone know what the default is?
<elfy> there is no root password - the password you need to use with sudo is your normal one
<SaiBork> Ah I think I see the problem
<SaiBork> It changed the keyboard to us instead of uk
<SaiBork> Yeah that did it
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 14.04. The problem is, while watching a Youtube video, and changing the video resolution to 720p or higher (on Google Chrome), the PC completely freezes, and i have to restart it. However, this won't happen on Mozilla Firefox. What could the reason for this be? I've installed the latest Flash Player. Thanks in advance.
<Reptilia> I am using Xubuntu 14.04. The problem is, while watching a Youtube video, and changing the video resolution to 720p or higher (on Google Chrome), the PC completely freezes, and i have to restart it. However, this won't happen on Mozilla Firefox. What could the reason for this be? I've installed the latest Flash Player. Thanks in advance.
<brainwash> Reptilia: google chrome uses youtube's html5 player by default, so it may not be a flash problem at all
<Reptilia> brainwash:I have no idea what could the problem be :/
<brainwash> you can right click on the video area to check which player is being used
<Reptilia> brainwash:Just a second, because im running a live usb, i rebooted, and Chrome is gone, have to install it again :)
<brainwash> you could install chromium instead and test
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yes, Chrome is using the html5 player, will try with Chromium now
<brainwash> chromium will use the html5 player too
<brainwash> it could be a gpu hang which freezes the whole system
<brainwash> try to start the browser with "google-chrome --disable-gpu"
<brainwash> on top of that, I recommend asking in #chromium-support
<Reptilia> brainwash:I've recently changed to a low-budget graphics adapter, the Nvidia 210, the lowest in the product line
<brainwash> did you install the nvidia driver?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Nope, because i doubt it's because of the driver - this exactly same thing happens on Windows, too (don't blame me for using Windows)
<Reptilia> brainwash:And i have the driver installed there
<Reptilia> brainwash:The same happens with Chromium too
<brainwash> you could install the nvidia driver and test it, or try to force chrome/ium to use the flash player (not sure how to do this)
<Reptilia> brainwash:I will try to start the browser with the command you mentioned above
<brainwash> ah right, chromium-browser --disable-gpu
<Reptilia> brainwash:"Please start Google Chrome as a normal user. To run as root, you must specify an alternate --user-data-dir for storage of profile information"
<brainwash> uhm, what did you try to run?
<Isolol> he might be under su
<brainwash> what could be the reason? :)
<Reptilia> brainwash:Sorry, did not see that you replied - I ran: google-chrome --disable-gpu
<Reptilia> Isolol:Oh, i don't need root for this?
<Reptilia> it works now
<brainwash> why would you need root privileges to run a web browser?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Ask my brain
<Reptilia> :D
<Reptilia> brainwash:Just kidding, i was in root previously, and did not see the user i am in. Btw, it's not freezing now. Wtf?
<brainwash> not freezing with --disable-gpu?
<Reptilia> yes
<brainwash> so it is indeed a gpu issue
<Reptilia> brainwash:But it's a relatively new, 2-3 months old GPU
<Reptilia> brainwash:Who knows of which quality though
<bufi> hi!
<brainwash> Reptilia: it's a low end adapter, also you did not install the official nvidia driver
<bufi> I have problems with the icons on the screen. These appear and disappear from time to time.
<Reptilia> brainwash:But the same happens on Windows, with the official drivers installed
<brainwash> Reptilia: well, you got a workaround now. does --disable-gpu decrease the overall browsing performance?
<brainwash> Reptilia: furthermore, it might me possible to disable the html5 player and use adobe's flash player instead. just ask google :)
<brainwash> might be
<bufi> I have problems with the icons on the screen. These appear and disappear from time to time.anyone know how I can fix it, or what is the problem?
<brainwash> bufi: when do they reappear again?
<brainwash> randomly or after a relog/restart?
<bufi> randomly
<Reptilia> brainwash:Was afk, let me check about the performance
<bufi> its in general, not only in the status bar
<bufi> brainwash: Note that I am new to xubuntu
<brainwash> bufi: which icons are affected exactly? I assumed that you are talking about the desktop icons
<Reptilia> brainwash:Nope, browsing is fine, fluid
<brainwash> Reptilia: that's great :)
<bufi> brainwash:Not only in the desktop icons, if not also in the menus, and folders
<brainwash> bufi: sounds like a really odd problem
<bufi> brainwash:I dont now what to do
<Reptilia> brainwash:Now i would like to try to download the official Nvidia drivers, run Chrome in normal-mode and see if the problem remains
<brainwash> bufi: xubuntu 14.04 lts?
<Reptilia> brainwash:I may need some help, so .. :D
<brainwash> Reptilia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<brainwash> but I am not sure if it is worth to mess around with this
<bufi> brainwash:I think so,I install the latest version that is in the web
<Reptilia> brainwash:Is enabling the multiverse repositories, automatically making the driver being downloaded?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Guess no, just asking
<brainwash> bufi: you should look at ~/.cache/upstart/startxfce4.log
<brainwash> bufi: and upload it to a pastebin service and share the link
<brainwash> Reptilia: no, it should not
<bufi> how i do iut?(apology for the inconvenience, I'm new and not very good at this)
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<brainwash> bufi: furthermore, does the icon problem affect other user accounts or the guest session?
<Reptilia> brainwash:To be frank, i don't know how to check which package do i need.
<Reptilia> brainwash:There are 17 different packages available
<brainwash> Reptilia: sadly I'm not familiar with nvidia and their driver policy :/
<bufi> There is only my user, and no guest
<Reptilia> kk
<brainwash> Reptilia: you could ask in #ubuntu
<brainwash> Reptilia: it's a general ubuntu question after all
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yup
<elfy> Reptilia: what different versions do you see in the additional drivers window - if there are lots - just screenshot it
<Reptilia> elfy:just a sec
<bufi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671130/
<bufi> brainwash:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8671130/
<Reptilia> Btw, why would the command "lspci |grep VGA" give me this output: NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] (rev a2)
<elfy> why wouldn't it?#
<Reptilia> Why the "GT 218" before 210?
<elfy> that's what you've got - I have the same card actually
<Reptilia> But on the Graphics card box, it's written Nvidia GeForce 210, what's the meaning of the "GT 218" ?
<elfy> going on that - I use the nvidia-331-updates
<elfy> Reptilia: no idea
<Reptilia> Can you see if you get the same output?
<elfy> so - open additional drivers - select nvidia-331-updates and then apply, give it password when it asks - wait for it to install then reboot
<Reptilia> yeah, was about to do that now :D
<elfy> yea I do see the same output
<Reptilia> weird
<Reptilia> I mean, don't know the meaning of it, weird would be if i know it, lol
<Reptilia> It is its codename, lol
<elfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeForce_200_series code name
<brainwash> bufi: cannot spot anything related to the icon problem
<brainwash> bufi: I recommend creating a new user account to confirm the problem
<bufi> brainwash: Here are some examples of my problem http://imgur.com/a/q8Z7A
<brainwash> bufi: I remember reading about this glitch, maybe I can find the bug report or forum thread
<bufi> brainwash:Where I can find this information?
<brainwash> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=51477
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 51477 in Driver/nouveau "[NV10, NV20] bad/missing graphics, usually alpha-related" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<brainwash> do you have such a nvidia card? if yes, do you use the default open source driver?
<bufi> brainwash:No idea, I'm using an old PC
<brainwash> yes, it's an ancient graphics card
<elfy> bug on launchpad for similar points to theme as well
<brainwash> 2000/2001
<bufi> I have no idea what graphics card i'm using, but it is old (over 10 years old)
<brainwash> open a terminal window and run "lspci | grep VGA"
<bufi> and i don't know what drivers i have instaled
<brainwash> so? what does the command return?
<bufi> VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV11 [GeoForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<brainwash> ok, so it is the same case
<bufi> that it's the answer of the terminal that you gave me
<bufi> of Reptilia?
<brainwash> no, it's the bug described in the linked bug report
<bufi> ok
<brainwash> you will have to upgrade the xserver-xorg-video-nouveau package
<brainwash> by using a PPA
<bufi> so, what i should do? follow what it says in the linked bug report?
<bufi> how i do that?
<brainwash> yes, reading the bug report will help to understand the problem
<Reptilia> Had to reboot, because i was installing Xubuntu (was on a LIVE USB previously)
<bufi> what is PPA??
<Reptilia> Now i will install the Nvidia drivers
<brainwash> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa offers version 1:1.0.11
<brainwash> of xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<brainwash> bufi: ^
<brainwash> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<bufi> i'm lost!
<brainwash> you should be :)
<brainwash> it's a bit complicated
<bufi> so, what i should do first?
<brainwash> inform yourself about PPAs I guess
<bufi> ok
<brainwash> then you will have to add this particular ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<brainwash> and update your system
<brainwash> however, adding additional PPAs can break your system
<brainwash> so I suggest that you file a bug report on launchpad and request that a newer version of the package xserver-xorg-video-nouveau gets backported to ubuntu 14.04
<brainwash> or you upgrade to 14.10 (which has only 9 months of support)
<bufi> i get lost again! (sorry i'm a noob in this subject)
<Reptilia> Which driver should i use? - Here is a screenshot --->  http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-25102014-144348.php
<elfy> bufi: simply put - there is a ppa which helps get a different driver for the card - in 14.04
<elfy> OR you can install 14.10 - but that loses support sooner so you will need to reinstall
<Reptilia> The first one?
<bufi> ok, but i have no idea to do that
<elfy> Reptilia: 331-updates works fine for me
<elfy> bufi: well - first make a choice - ppa or support for shorter period
<Reptilia> elfy:Mhm, so what's the difference between the nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates? The latter gets updated? :P
<elfy> not sure
<bufi> elfy: i think that the support for shorter period
<Reptilia> elfy:Alright then, if it works fine for you, i will try that
<Reptilia> elfy:Thanks for helping btw, i really appreciate :)
<elfy> bufi - then get the latest download 14.10 - burn it to whatever you install with (dvd or usb) then reinstall
<elfy> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<bufi> reinstall what? xubuntu?
<elfy> yes
<bufi> ok thanks a lot for the help!!
<Reptilia> elfy:It did not ask for a reboot, should i reboot?
<elfy> it doesn't ask for that anymore - to use the new driver reboot
<Reptilia> kk
<Reptilia> Nope, after installing the proprietary drivers, the PC won't freeze (it's not buttery smooth, but it's okay). So it turns out that the drivers i am using in Windows are shit and that's why Chrome freezes in Windows?
<Reptilia> Or Windows is shit in general :P
<Reptilia> Only the combo open-source driver + google-chrome --disable-gpu won't make the PC freeze. Everything else does.
<Reptilia> elfy:^
<Reptilia> brainwash:^
<brainwash> that's great I guess, you got a working solution :)
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yea, lol :D What is the command --disable-gpu actually doing?
<brainwash> it disables gpu acceleration
<brainwash> so the cpu is not doing all the work
<brainwash> is now doing
<brainwash> dangerous typo :)
<Reptilia> brainwash::D
<Reptilia> brainwash:So maybe my GPU is too weak, and when it leaves its work to the CPU, the PC is fine :P
<brainwash> it should not be too weak, but it seems to cause some trouble or lacks proper driver support
<brainwash> take a look at https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/list
<elfy> what's actually casuing the problem here?
<Reptilia> brainwash:Nvidia guys are too busy working on the high-end models' drivers
<elfy> chromium-browser?
<Reptilia> elfy:Google Chrome
<Reptilia> Btw, another thing i've spotted.
<Reptilia> :*
<Reptilia> When the PC freezes, after the reboot, the cooler starts making some weird noises, like it's not using its full potential, and running at a lower RPM
<Reptilia> like a motorcycle staying still, not moving (lol @ the description)
<elfy> Reptilia: try going into nvidia-settings - powermizer - set it to max perfomance and try it then
<Reptilia> elfy:To try it with the open-source driver, and --disable-gpu mode?
<elfy> no - that's only good with the nvidia driver
<Reptilia> Why would i do that
<Reptilia> lol, my bad
<Reptilia> brb
<elfy> don't then - up to you I guess, I'm not bothered either way as I don't use google chrome nor chromium
<Reptilia> elfy:No no, i did not mean it like that - was saying "Why would i do that", refering to my question, saying that it makes no sense :)
<Reptilia> elfy:Saying that what i am asking, makes no sense
<elfy> got link to youtube that causes the problems?
<Reptilia> elfy:Sure, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiC__IjCa2s
<Reptilia> elfy:Btw brb, changing the driver, have to reboot
<elfy> reptilia ok - so it's not nvidia and google chrome causing the issue - must be something else in your system - as that video is fine at 720p and 1080p - that's with powermizer set to auto
<Reptilia> elfy:Can't find the "Powermizer" in the Nvidia Settings window
<elfy> in gpu settings
<elfy> gtg now - but I installed g-chrome, played the video at 1080p in full screen - all was fine
<elfy> good luck
<alexfrench> hello all
<alexfrench> hello
<alexfrench> on virtualbox i am trying xubuntu
<alexfrench> i want to remove abiword by sudo apt-get remove abiword
<alexfrench> it asked me for my password but i can't type it ??
<alexfrench> why ?
<brainwash> it does not show any visual feedback, you type your password and hit enter
<Reptilia> elfy:thanks again, cya
<alexfrench> but the cursor don't move ?
<brainwash> alexfrench: no, it does not
<brainwash> no visual feedback at all
<alexfrench> ok
<alexfrench> i tried but it tell me sorry try again
<Reptilia> brainwash:I can't find the "Powermizer" setting elfy was talking about, in the NVIDIA X Server Settings, do you know where it's located?
<elfy> alexfrench: check that it's not changed the keyboard layout - if you're getting the password right and it's got symbols in it
<safiyyah> havinvg trouble with Xubuntu, I like the bluebird theme (don't mind greybird or numix, however all of them have an issue with evolution mail. I have tried google an nothing on there actually makes sense as to what to do. Here are the images
<safiyyah> http://postimg.org/image/jkgss9l0f/   and
<safiyyah> http://postimg.org/image/9bobmfwyn/
<elfy> Reptilia: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-251014-154752.php+
<elfy> minus the trailing +
<Reptilia> elfy:Yup :) I don't have those detailed settings, have something very minimal with almost nothing modifiable
<alexfrench> ok elfy but where i have to go in parameters/keyboards
<Reptilia> elfy: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-25102014-165040.php
<elfy> Reptilia: did you reinstall nouveau? if you did then you've not booted with nvidia and will have to reinstall it
<brainwash> safiyyah: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird/issues/40
<elfy> alexfrench: settings - keyboard - layout
<Reptilia> elfy:I changed from the proprietary ---> Open-source driver, and afterwards vice-versa, now i am using the prop. (nvidia-331-updates)
<ali1234> hi :)
<Reptilia> elfy:with restarts between the driver changing
<ali1234> Reptilia: nouveau freezing the computer?
<Reptilia> ali1234:The computer is NOT freezing only in one scenario - when i am using the nouveau driver and when i run google chrome with the graphics acceleration turned off
<Reptilia> ali1234:elfy is suggesting me to set the powermizer to max., but i can't find it in the Nvidia settings
<brainwash> you mean turned on, or?
<ali1234> it freezes with nvidia driver too?
<brainwash> oh, my bad
<brainwash> I did not read your sentence properly :)
<Reptilia> brainwash:Yeah, was using the knowledge gained from you :D
<ali1234> sounds like your video card is on the way out
<Reptilia> ali1234:But it's relatively new, with around 5 months of usage
<alexfrench> ok i am trying
<knosys> hi
<vrkalak> o/
<knosys> \o_
<alexfrench> is cairo-dock working on xubuntu ?
<vrkalak> alexfrench, I have Wbar - haven't use cairo-dock for years
<alexfrench> how it is ?
<Reptilia> Does anyone knows how could i access the advanced Nvidia Settings? I can't find the "Powermizer" setting in the Nvidia Settings, just some basic settings...
<alexfrench> sorry i haven't nvidia
<elfy> Reptilia: try reinstalling it
<Reptilia> elfy:How? :D
<elfy> but that's what you'd see if the system wasn't actually using nvidia iirc
<elfy> so I'd also check /var/log.Xorg.0.log
<drc> Reptilia: On mine it's under The GPU 0 setting...right under Thermal settings
<elfy> Reptilia: whatever you use it install things - apt-get install or USC
<elfy> drc: that's all missing from their one
<elfy> drc: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-25102014-165040.php
<alexfrench> cairo-dock works ! even on my ati desktop
<drc> yup, I'd say that the nvidia driver is not loading :(
<elfy> thanks for confirming
<drc> Reptilia:  Do you get a quick Nvidia screen on booting?
<Reptilia> elfy:But when i go into "Additional Drivers", i can see a message that's saying: "1 proprietary driver in use"
<Reptilia> drc:Nope
<elfy> drc: I've not seen that for a few cycles here
<drc> Really. let me reboot and see
<Reptilia> But i see something now
<Reptilia> Nvidia Corporation: GT218[GeForce 210] --- this device is using an alternative driver
<Reptilia> which one is considered as an alternative? the open-source one, or the proprietary? :)
<elfy> grep nouveau /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit
<Reptilia> drc:It has shown?
<Reptilia> elfy:http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674020/
<Reptilia> elfy:So the prop. is not in use?
<elfy> doesn't look like it is
<Reptilia> elfy:You said i should install it - how do i do that? I really have no clue...
<elfy> we were talking about -settings, but I'd reinstall the nvidia driver from additional drivers now
<Reptilia> elfy:Should i select another driver, select the current one again, apply changes, and reboot?
<Reptilia> That is the "re-install" process, or?
<elfy> select the updates one again then apply - same as before
<akis> hi all. does anyone can help me why my notebook connecting to my tv using component video goes only at 59.9hz and cannot go to 60hz and for that reason tv set returns me 'invalid format' issue?
<drc> Reptilia:  What version of Xubuntu are we talking about...if 14.10 "inxi -G" will give the card and driver currently being used (in one line :).
<Reptilia> drc:14.04
<drc> ahhhhh.. :)
<Reptilia> :D
<ali1234> akis: because 59.9Hz is NTSC, but in greece TVs use PAL which is 50Hz
<akis> ali1234: thank you for your reply. is there any way to go over this issue and make my xubuntu 14.04.1 system to give a 60 hz rate?
<ali1234> probably, but it won't help
<ali1234> NTSC is 59.94 fields/sec
<ali1234> not 60
<ali1234> not that 0.06 Hz would make any difference at all
<akis> ali1234: if my system allows me to choose 59.94 i could choose 640X480 resolution regarding the tv set's manual. but the refresh rate is only 59.9 not 59.94
<ali1234> it really doesn't matter, it's 0.1% different, this is not the problem
<ali1234> 59.9 probably really means 59.94 anyway
<ali1234> akis: what video card, connectors, cable, and TV are you using?
<akis> ali1234: are you sure for this? can you think what is going wrong and my laptop cannot connecto to my pc?
<ali1234> and what driver?
<Reptilia> elfy:Weird. I've installed the 331-updates, and it was the same, i did not get any advanced settings. I've tried with the nvidia-331, it finished with the installing, and the system automatically switched to 331-updates, but the text that was previously "The device is using an alternative driver", is now "The device is using the recommended driver"
<akis> tv set=42LH5000
<akis> pc notebook= HP Pavillion dv4204EA
<akis> i am using the s-video exit to 3 colors cables
<ali1234> that's a 4 pin mini din?
<akis> yes, actually it has 7 pins. 3 in the first row and 4 in the second
<ali1234> okay, and what driver are you using?
<akis> how can i check for the driver? what do i have to give in the terminal?
<ali1234> run inxi -G
<Reptilia> elfy:I've installed the following package "nvidia-current", and the problem fixed, now i have those extra settings
<akis> this the s-video exit : http://pbrd.co/1tTHVVW and this is the cable i am using http://pbrd.co/1tTI37X
<akis> The program 'inxi' is currently not installed. any other way to check for the driver installed?
<ali1234> look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ali1234> i am pretty sure the problem is you are using nouveau and it doesn't support component properly
<akis> do i have to paste the content of this file?
<ali1234> if you want
<ali1234> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674430/
<ali1234> okay, you are using intel
<akis> yep.
<akis> and i saw at the end the resolutions for tv set and the refresh rate. only 59,9
<Reptilia> elfy:Finally, i am able to set the powermizer, set it to preferred max, and about to test now :)
<Reptilia> elfy:Wish me luck, lol
<ali1234> akis: did you have the cable plugged in and the tv turned on when you booted the computer?
<ali1234> akis: can you pastebin the output of xrandr
<akis> yes and no. i booted with the cable plugged in and i tried also while pc was running.
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674529/
<ali1234> why does it say TV1 is disconnected?
<akis> laptop is not connected right now. do i have to connect it?
<ali1234> yes please, and then pastebin output of xrandr --verbose
<akis> ok wait a min.
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674614/
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674639/
<ali1234> okay try running these commands:
<ali1234> xrand --output TV1 --set TV_FORMAT PAL
<ali1234> xrand --output TV1 --set TV_Connector Component
<afidw> hai
<akis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8674669/
<afidw> iam new in on xubuntu
<ali1234> okay then, try this:
<ali1234> xrandr --output TV1 --set mode PAL
<afidw> what?
<akis> i think it took the command. no reply from the system after i gave it.
<ali1234> okay, so what modes are available now?
<drc> Oh rats...Reptilia's gone... elfy: New 4.10 install, latest+updates nvidia install (from Add Drivers), the nvidia logo does show up on my screen on boot for about 1 second.  FYI
<akis> well. i have the same resolution option all @ 50 hz refresh rate. still invalid format.
<ali1234> hmm
<ali1234> okay, well at least it worked
<elfy> drc: ok - thanks, I've just not seen it here, that said plymouth fails with nvidia and I don't see anything till login
<ali1234> i think the problem is that the card is outputting composite instead of component
<akis> yep. it worked. we are close.
<ali1234> according to man intel, you can select the output connector format with that command i gave
<ali1234> but for some reason your computer does not support those properties. i don't know why
<drc> elfy: I have autologin, so maybe that's the difference.
<elfy> possibly
<elfy> well it's certainly a difference :)
<akis> composite connector-cable is different
<ali1234> well yes
<akis> why we cannot choose a 60 hz rate @ 640X480?
<ali1234> because that isn't a valid mode for TVs
<ali1234> anyway, i have to go eat dinner
<akis> actually a 59.94@640X480. ok. anyway. have a good apetite. thank you for your help.
<sushith> how to make iso from installed xubuntu?
<deshipu> sushith: you can't
<Reptilia> elfy:Lol. Know what fixed the issue? Switching the PCI-e port for the graphics card. Put it into another port, and it works like a charm now...
<Reptilia> elfy:In every possible situation
<elfy> Reptilia: as I thought when I said it worked for me - a local issue ;)
<Reptilia> elfy:You've recommended this? I did not see
<Alexfrench> re all
<elfy> Reptilia: "ok - so it's not nvidia and google chrome causing the issue - must be something else in your system - as that video is fine at 720p and 1080p"
<elfy> but no matter now
<Reptilia> elfy:Oh, yup
<Reptilia> elfy:The most important of all - you (we) fixed it. Thanks a lot
<bufi> i have problems to enter the password in the terminal
<drc> bufi: What sort of problems?
<bufi> i write the correct pasword, but the terminal don't recognice it
<bufi> and i not sure if i'm really entering it
<drc> 1) is capslock on, 2) what does the terminal say whn you do this?
<chrislp> Hi, can I ask for advice in regards to SD cards, partitions etc. here?
<bufi> the capslock is of, and it's says 'Authentication failure'
<drc> bufi:  hmmm...what are you trying to do?  sudo or something else?
<bufi> drc: i'm tring sudo
<Alexfrench> i had this problem this afternoon, unable to type my password in the terminal
<Alexfrench> i ve check the keyboard without succes
<Alexfrench> it was to remove one software
<drc> bufi: When I try sudo and supply an incorrect password I get "Sorry, try again" (up to three time), then "sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts" and it stops trying.  I'm not sure what's causing the "Authentication Failure" response.
<drc> bufi: Is this from the only user account on the machine or maybe a user you added after installation?
<drc> Alexfrench: and what software was that?
<bufi> drc: i have only one user
<drc> bufi: Waht version of Xubuntu are you using?
<bufi> drc:i think it's the last one
<bufi> drc:there si a way to instal java in other part of the hard disk apart the folder '/usr' (these is why i'm tring to to sudo, for create the folder '/usr/java')
<Alexfrench> it was abiword and gnumeric
<Alexfrench> but finally i do it by ubuntu logitheque interface
<drc> bufi: 1) 14.10?  2) Don't know, don't have any use for Java :)
<drc> Alexfrench: You had to uninstall abiword and gnumeric to get your terminal to accept a password?
<bufi> drc: i think. there is a way to know if is that?
<Alexfrench> not at all
<Alexfrench> first i wanted install libreoffice with the terminal
<Alexfrench> but before i wanna remove abiword and gnumeric by apt-get remove abiword
<Alexfrench> but i can't type my password to do it, and this 3 times too
<drc> bufi: "inxi -S" in a terminal
<bufi> drc: the terminal says me 'the program 'inxi' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install inxi'
<drc> bufi: Then it's 14.0.1 or earlier, 14.10 has inxi installed by default.
<elfy> bufi: do you login with the password ok?
<bufi> drc: thanks, now i don't have problems
<elfy> bah - so who is it with password in terminal problems then?
<drc> elfy: It <was> bufi (and I think Alexfrench also has/d problems)
<bufi> elfy: i instaled inxi right now
<elfy> right so - you're ok then :)
<bufi> i'm tring to do 'su' in the terminal
<elfy> Alexfrench: so do YOU still have password problems?
<Alexfrench> i had when i tried to do it in the terminal with sudo command
<elfy> Alexfrench: but ok now?
<drc> bufi: Were you by chance trying to use "su" not "sudo" earlier...that gives me a "cat /etc/issue" error where sudo does not.
<bufi> really i'm trying to create the folder '/usr/java' to install java in that folder
<Alexfrench> finally i pass by xubuntu logitheque
<bufi> drc: yes
<bufi> i confuse those comands
<drc> opps..." Authentication Failure" error (cut-n-paste error)
<Alexfrench> and made a search or libreoffice and install it
<Alexfrench> so do the same for cairo-dock and vlc
<elfy> Alexfrench: I'm not sure what logitheque is - I'm assuming Ubuntu Software Centre
<Alexfrench> yes that's it
<Alexfrench> sorry i am not english
<elfy> right - so if you managed to install with that - then the password and the keyboard is ok
<elfy> Alexfrench: that's ok :)
<Alexfrench> the passord is ok yes
<Alexfrench> sometimes i have to identify myself
<elfy> ok
<Alexfrench> and it work
<drc> bufi: OK then...use sudo NOT su :)  To use "su" you need to give root a password, and that's not supported anymore.  Sudo will do almost everythibg you need. (and be specific in the future,,,I ask about and you replied "sudo",,,big difference).
<bufi> drc: ok, i'm really new and y not now the diference
<drc> Then you are forgiven...this time :)
<bufi> so, how i can create a folder in '/usr'???
<bufi> drc:'thanks!
<bekks> bufi: Why do you want to create folders there?
<bufi> bekks:for installing java
<bekks> bufi: you dont need to create a folder there, manually.
<bekks> !java | bufi
<ubottu> bufi: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<bufi> ubottu:in that web syas how to install it?
<ubottu> bufi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bufi> another question, how i can install nvidia drivers?
<bekks> !nvidia | bufi
<ubottu> bufi: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bufi> thanks! i will try for my self
<xubuntu03w> Hi Can Anyone Help Me
<xubuntu03w> hello?
<xubuntu03w> anyone there
<xubuntu03w> help
<krytarik> xubuntu03w: Just ask.
<drc> !ask | xubuntu03w
<ubottu> xubuntu03w: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu03w> What do i do if Whenever i start my computer it says Xubuntu Continue to wait: or Press S To Skip Or M For Manual Recovery And When I Click S My Graphics Go Wierd
<xubuntu03w> ?
<xubuntu03w> anyone know what to do?
<Alexfrench> new install ?
<drc> xubuntu03w: 1) is this on a new/initial install; 2) is this a dual boot (Windows and Xubuntu) machine?
<elfy> .
<drc> ?
<xubuntu03w> Idk it worked before
<xubuntu03w> And Yes to number 2
<xubuntu03w> Now what
<drc> xubuntu03w: Best guess is grub got messed up...no idea here, have to turn you over to someone who actually knows something about grub :)
<xubuntu03w> Whats Grub
<drc> the thing that tells your machine what to boot into, Xubuntu or windows.
<xubuntu03w> Oh
<xubuntu03w> is there a way to fix the grub
<Alexfrench> is it a text file ??
<drc> yes, but I never dual boot so I never have to deal with it...like I said, someone else will have to help with that
<Alexfrench> maybe read the ubuntu doc
<drc> xubuntu03w: Like I said, I have little to no knowledge of grub, but if no one esle has an asnwer, I'd start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2  and here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup
<drc> notice I said "start" :)
<elfy> xubuntu03w: so what happens if instead of S for Skip - you M for Manual recovery - this looks like fsck is trying to check drives to me rather than grub
<elfy> in fact - what is the whole of the message you get when you boot?
<elfy> that just appears to be a part of it
<Alexfrench> goodnight al
<Alexfrench> l
<elfy> night :)
<xubuntu99i> cool IRC
#xubuntu 2014-10-26
<AndroidKris> I have file sharing question.
<AndroidKris> What permissions do I set to share my home folder across my home network?
<Guest99105> is anyone here?
<AndroidKris> I am
<AndroidKris> I
<AndroidKris> need something>
<AndroidKris> ?
<Guest99105> would you know how to install xubuntu to a usb flash drive
<Guest99105> without needing the flash drive connected to the computer
<Guest99105> I've tried usb installers, but all they do is burn the liveCD to the drive
<AndroidKris> like, the flash drive is just sitting on the table next to you?
<Guest99105> yea
<Guest99105> I have it on my laptop
<Guest99105> i'm using my desktop for this irc
<AndroidKris> you have to insert the drive into the usb port to install and create a bootable flash drive
<Guest99105> I have a xubuntu demo running from a dvd, with a flash drive installed
<Guest99105> do I just install like I normally would, selecting the drive for installation, and write the boodloader to the usb drive?
<ali1234> do you want a persistent system on the usb flash drive?
<Guest99105> What do you mean persistant?
<ali1234> like you can save files, reboot, and they are still there
<AndroidKris> as in bootable and changes remain after a reboot
<Guest99105> I'm basically wanting a portable OS on a flash drive. Where I can save files to the flash drive and they're their next time I boot
<Guest99105> so yea, i guess that would be persistant
<ali1234> open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get install usb-creator-gtk"
<Guest99105> ok
<Guest99105> gimme a sec
<AndroidKris> so boot the live cd, go through the setup and point it at the usb when choosing your hdd.
<AndroidKris> hdd being the install location.
<Guest99105> Where would I put the boot loader?
<AndroidKris> on th usb
<AndroidKris> I used to have an arch install on a 36gig usb hard drive.
<AndroidKris> Used it for all kinds of nefarious deeds.
<AndroidKris> lol
<Guest99105> That's basically what I'm trying to do with xubuntu on a 32gig drive
<AndroidKris> All I did was point the installer to the external drive after booting the live cd
<AndroidKris> make sure everything points there though. and make sure nothing installs on the hdd of your pc.
<Guest99105> I'm in the installer now. would it work if I selected "replace windows 8 with Xubuntu" except I select the flash drive instead? or would I just need to do it manually?
<AndroidKris> I would think manually. Because the replace option may automate a lot of the process, possibly bypassing the option to select the flash drive.
<Guest99105> ok
<Guest99105> I actually use to be quite good using linux. I know I've done this before, it's just been a while
<Guest99105> when doing it manually, what kind of partitions do I need to set up?
<Guest99105> nvm, I found a guide
<AndroidKris> ha, good.
<AndroidKris> cool
<Guest99105> thank's for the help anyway
<ali1234> when this all goes horribly wrong remember to just use usb-creator-gtk since it is the officially supported way and very easy
<Guest99105> so does that just help to install the OS to a usb?
<ali1234> that is the only thing it does
<AndroidKris> There is more than one way to skin a cat alil1234
<AndroidKris> different method...same result
<ali1234> some ways are more messy than others
<AndroidKris> true.
<AndroidKris> but..
<AndroidKris> same result.
<AndroidKris> skinless cat
<AntiSol> hi
<AntiSol> I am being prompted for a password to mount the volume every time I insert a USB stick or DVD - how do I disable that?
<holstein> AntiSol: ntfs?
<AntiSol> doesn't matter which filesystem it is. most are probably ntfs or fat, but I also get it for video DVDs and ext4 volumes
<AntiSol> has been happening ever since I upgraded from 12.04 -> 14.04
<AntiSol> I've checked that I have disk permissions in settings -> users
<holstein> AntiSol: since its an upgrade, i might test with a new user.. to remove my user config from the equation
<AntiSol> not a bad idea
<holstein> this is something i would reference anc work backwards as well http://askubuntu.com/questions/211623/how-to-make-ubuntu-ask-for-password-when-mounting-partitions
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<holstein> ^ where relevant, you can add them to fstab..
<AntiSol> fstab is useless here, i'm talking about inserting usb sticks
<holstein> well.. its not useless.. its either something that you want to use, or not
<AntiSol> the fstab suggestion is laughable, I don't know anything about the usb stick before i insert it
<AntiSol> no, it's laughable and useless.
<holstein> AntiSol: *if* you want to leave *any* drive hooked up to the machine.. and mount partitions, you can use fstab
<AntiSol> it would mean: insert stick, inspect stick, edit fstab, remove stick, insert stick EVERY SINGLE TIME I use a new stick
<holstein> AntiSol: if you dont wnat to use is, dont.. thats why i stated it as an option.. *if* it fits your needs
<AntiSol> yeah, which makes it useless
<AntiSol> anyway I think I have read that ubuntu page
<holstein> AntiSol: if its usesless to you, in your use case, ignore it.. but, its quite useful
<AntiSol> I have many fstab entries for my fixed disks.
<AntiSol> yeah, that askubuntu link didn't help either
<AntiSol> thanks for trying though
<holstein> AntiSol: what did you try specifically that didnt work? and what are the errors? you just looked at those files and they are not edited?
<holstein> AntiSol: does a new user act as expected?
<AntiSol> yeah, i have ResultActive=yes in that file, nothing to change
<AntiSol> well I can't test a new user without closing my session, which means closing xchat, 5 terminals, and about 100 browser tabs
<AntiSol> so I don't want to do that just now
<holstein> AntiSol: cool. just let the volunteers here know when you want to test some things like that.. good luck
<AntiSol> this looks like how it would be solved if I wasn't using xfce: http://askubuntu.com/questions/445224/stop-ubuntu-asking-for-password-to-mount-second-drive
<AntiSol> but i can't see any way to set 'mount options' anywhere
<holstein> AntiSol: you can look in the settings of thunar or whatever filemanager you are using..
<AntiSol> thunar. have already been through all that. all through xfce settings
<AntiSol> before you try suggesting something mundane: I've been googling for about 3 hours now.
<AntiSol> if your solution doesn't involve something fairly exotic I've probably tried it already
<holstein> AntiSol: i assure you, i have no interest in being mundane.. only volunteering assistance.. voluntarily..
<AntiSol> heh. true. sorry about my tonwe
<AntiSol> tone
<AntiSol> but like I say: I've been googling for about 3 hours now
<holstein> if you try as another user, and the new user is "normal".. that tells me something about where i think the issue must be..
<AntiSol> ok I'll try that if you really think it will help
<AntiSol> I'll have to log out, be back in 10-15 minutes
<AntiSol> thanks for your time BTW :)
<holstein> AntiSol: no.. i dont think it will help.. in not suggesting it as a fix at all
<AntiSol> I mean 'help to figure out the problem'
<holstein> AntiSol: i think its a way to gather data about where the problem, if there is one, is, and isolate it
<AntiSol> yeah
<AntiSol> so I'll be back soon
<AntiSol> ok lets be sure about what we're doing: I've gone into xfce's users/groups panel and added a new user. I'm going to give that user access to external disks on the privileges tab
<AntiSol> do you think I should also allow access to CD-ROMs and floppy disks?
<holstein> AntiSol: i would even look at the man pages on permissions, and add them manually in the terminal.. but, i would literally "sudo adduser" and just try that user.. the guest user.. a live CD. whatever i can do to isolate things
<holstein> if the new user needs permissions tweaked from there, i would do that..
<AntiSol> um.... we're talking about mounting disks, so the user is going to need to have disks access (i.e 'disk' group membership)
<holstein> but. if you find you cant give that new user permission to do so,then, i would say you have a system issue..
<holstein> AntiSol: ok.. do what you likke, friend.. if you are asking a question, what i would is literally "sudo adduser".. and test.. and see what happens, and move on based on the results
<holstein> AntiSol: if you are telling me what you are going to do.. just do it :)
<AntiSol> ok, back soon
<AntiSol> I'm back
<AntiSol> and guess what? you have solved my problem!
<holstein> well, i doubt that.. but hopefully, you have been able to isolate what is going on
<AntiSol> The new user was able to mount/unmount without a password, and now suddenly SO AM I!
<AntiSol> I think what has happened is that one of the settings I changed earlier actually fixed it, but I needed to log out and back in
<holstein> in most every situation, i find a fresh install the path of least resistance..
<AntiSol> so you telling me to log out was the last step
<holstein> AntiSol: yeah.. a logout and back in was assumed..
<AntiSol> I HATE logging out and restarting and for me it's a last resort
<AntiSol> so I hadn't even thought that I might need to
<AntiSol> so, THANK YOU! :)
<holstein> sure.. anytime
<jyd> xubuntu 14.04, encrypted boot partition and home folder: I changed my password via passwd, not the GUI and now my login screen is looping when I enter my password.
<jyd> Like my encrypted partition has a different password than my user password
<jyd> When I'm at the login screen, I can ctrl alt f1, log in and my home folder is not readable.
<jyd> I try to ecryptfs-mount-private but it doesn't accept my passwords.
<jyd> what t f
<jyd> So I change my password and now,, xubuntu won't mount my encrypted home partition. C'mon y'all this has got to spark an ahh ha moment for someone.
<deshipu> jyd: change it back?
<elfy> jyd: try the answer here http://askubuntu.com/questions/281491/cant-log-in-after-password-change-ecryptfs
<jyd> deshipu, I tried
<jyd> Guys thank you. I'm glad there is lit on this.
<jyd> I may have screwed myself
<xubuntu00w> trying to connect and use my WDmycloud any ideas how?
<rsajdok> how to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 in the command line?
<baizon> rsajdok: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<bazhang> no -d
<bazhang> it's released, no longer in development
<rsajdok> baizon: it does not work
<rsajdok> baizon: "No new release found"
<bazhang> omit the -d
<baizon> rsajdok: read what bazhang wrote :)
<elfy> rsajdok: also you'll be set to receive only LTS upgrades you need to change that
<elfy> sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<elfy> change so prompt=normal
<xubuntu10w> hi, want to upgrade to 14.10 from 14.04 but no sudo apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't notice new version. and software center is set to upgrade to every new version so not only LTS. what you recon
<elfy> change LTS to normal
<xubuntu10w> Its set to normal like I said
<elfy> sorry - didn't read properly - we just had someone a few minutes ago the same
<xubuntu10w> np
<elfy> sudo do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu10w> elfy: I'll give that a shot
<relaxed> With 14.10 I think there's a bug where if you fullscreen the terminal or firefox you're unable to alt+tab away from the fullscreened app.
<xubuntu10w> elfy: seem to work, still doing some calculating but I see the 14.10 codename appearing here and there
<brainwash> relaxed: you might be right, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2249920
<relaxed> If they're both fullscreened you can cycle through them.
<brainwash> relaxed: I recommend filing a bug report against xfwm4 on launchpad
<xubuntu10w> when I want to shutdown my laptop. I must always first logout and then I'm able to shutdown. is this because my user hasn't got the proper rights? And if yes. which group should I subscribe it to?
<nomic> sudo halt
<nomic> works
<nomic> things may not shut down if you have an nfs mount
<nomic> network
<xubuntu10w> no nfs mount, and sudo halt. works but im trying to do it with clickin
<brainwash> do you get any error/warning dialog window?
<brainwash> also, open a terminal window and run "xfce4-session-logout --halt"
<xubuntu97w> brainwash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/1245937 this is my issue.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1221809 in systemd (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1245937 systemd-shim removal causes restart to logout" [Undecided,Fix released]
<brainwash> so? was this package missing?
<xubuntu97w> ii  systemd-shim                                6-2bzr1                                amd64        shim for systemd
<brainwash> did you run "xfce4-session-logout --halt" in a terminal window?
<brainwash> if this command fails, it will print some error message
<xubuntu97w> brainwash: I'm currently upgrading ;)
<Alexfrench> hello all
<brainwash> xubuntu97w: alright
<xubuntu97w> brainwash: but you got me starting, so start
<xubuntu97w> so start i mean
<xubuntu1410user> Hello. Are there any developers of Xubuntu? I want to report minor bug in Xubuntu 14.10.
<deshipu> !bug | xubuntu1410user
<ubottu> xubuntu1410user: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<xubuntu1410user> deshipu: But I don't know which package is bugged. Look at this screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/iDnvHSW.png
<deshipu> then report it for xubuntu-dekstop?
<Rayne> I like that wallpaper  :-)
<ARM9> hi any way to resize/move the /boot partition?
<Alexfrench> gparted tool maybe ?
<cfhowlett> ARM9, ask #ubuntu --- can't imagine what problem this would solve ...
<ARM9> you can't modfiy it while it's mounted and I can't unmount it with gparted
<ARM9> it'd solve the problem of me following an awful tutorial when installing xubuntu causing me to make a way undersized boot partition
<Alexfrench> sorry
<ARM9> unless there's a way to purge it
<Alexfrench> i shut up
<cfhowlett> ARM9, "move" is not resize.  resize is easy.  boot your ubuntu usb, run gparted, resize.
<ARM9> move and or resize
<cfhowlett> ARM9, what size is your boot and why ^ 3 did you manually set it?  ubuntu will automagically set it correctly.
<ARM9> because I didn't want it to wipe my harddrive
<ARM9> because I dual boot with windows
<cfhowlett> ARM9, ??? ubuntu will not wipe your drive unless you tell it to.   dual boot or no dual boot.  100 mb is normal /boot
<ARM9> the only "automagical" option was to nuke other partitions
<ARM9> I did not want to lose my windows partitions, obviously
<ARM9> I'll try resizing it from thet live usb
<xubuntu20w> hi
<knome> hello
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu20w
<ubottu> xubuntu20w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu20w> I'm looking to upgrade from 12.04 ti 14.04 . but in the software updater it only appears ubuntu 14.04.  Can I use that to upgrade tu xubuntu?
<xubuntu20w> thanks
<xangua> xubuntu is ubuntu if that is what you mean
<xubuntu20w> My worry is that I don't like the ubuntu display, that is why I choosed xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu20w, if you are running xubuntu, it will upgrade to xubuntu 14.04
<xubuntu20w> I was able to customize it to my liking
<knome> xubuntu20w, as xangua said, in this respect "xubuntu is ubuntu" (it uses the same core)
<xubuntu20w> Thanks a lot
<kosmas> Hi Xubuntu Users.. Can anyone suggest something here :... http://askubuntu.com/questions/540333/monitor-connected-to-vga1-went-blank
<kosmas> ?
<Alexfrench> in resume one day it stop to work ????
<Alexfrench> without you change anything ??
<kosmas> that is correct.. The last thing I remeber doing was to update the Kernel.
<Alexfrench> would it be the problem ?
<kosmas> It doesn't make anysense.. why should that be an issue? I am running 3.16.0-23
<kosmas> Since then i have updated the drivers, have updated the Kernel  and my Xubuntu to 14.10.. the monitor's sleepy.. :(
<Alexfrench> weird
<brainwash> sleepy?
<brainwash> is it tired?
<Alexfrench> before you had 14.04 ?
<kosmas> it was running perfectly on 14.04.. All goo.. one morning turned on the machine and the monitor is not working
<Alexfrench> and it is working on another one ??
<holstein> kosmas: 14.10 has a differnt kernel version that can be not as well supported by your hardware..
<kosmas> holstein: I have updated the intel drivers as well and the thing is that the VGA1 was working without a problem.
<holstein> kosmas: its the update that can be the issue.. if the hardware doesnt support the updated drivers and kernel
<holstein> kosmas: how did you update the intel drivers?
<holstein> kosmas: you may want also run the 14.04 live version that *was* working without issue, and make sure the hardware is still functioning properly..
<kosmas> holstein: I have use the  intel Graphics Installer for linux
<holstein> kosmas: the intel drivers that you need should be included in the kernel.. try stock 14.10, and if you want to use intel's drivers, be sure you seek support from intel for the software they provice
<kosmas> holstein: you can have a look the Log file here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/8691151/
<holstein> provide*
<Alexfrench> in your monitor it does not to have a economic energy function activated ????
<Alexfrench> by default ,
<kosmas> Alecfrench: what is economic energy function?
<holstein> kosmas: can you make the monitor work the the 14.04 live CD? *if* 14.04 is better supported by your hardware, consider using it.. i always expect and try and except "issues" when running non-default operating systems
<holstein> kosmas: is the hardware asleep? or turned off in the bios? or disabled by a keyboard shortcut.. or in econ mode..
<Alexfrench> i am reading french forum on google, for example wiewsoni one have a economic mode
<kosmas> holstein: Would you recommend to downgrade?
<holstein> kosmas: im saying, if the newer software from intel cant guarnatee linux functionality to your hardware that they create, then, downgrade may be the easiest, or literally, the only way to make your hardware do what you are are asking it to do
<holstein> kosmas: typically, with intel hardware, since its able to be open and included in the kernel, by default, the linux kernel comes with the "best" options for supporting hardware out of the box
<kosmas> holstein: The monitor seems to try to display something and it did display for 3 weeks no problem and as soon as I have seen the problem I have upgraded to 14.10 hoping to fix this.
<holstein> kosmas: sounds like you are assuming, friend.. *if* the hardware work, and then broke, dont assume a software issue.. could be, 14.04 was fine for 3 weeks, then, the hardware broke
<holstein> kosmas: what i might do is install the default supported operating system the manufacturer promised me support for, and use a driver the manufacturer promised support for.. if the unit is not working there, then it is likely bad hardware..
<kosmas> holstein: is there any to figure out where is the problem.
<kosmas> ?
<holstein> kosmas: yes.. as i outlined, you try the software that the manufacturer promised you would work..
<holstein> kosmas: if you say 14.04 worked, and thenn just mysteriously one day stopped, after doing nothing like a software update that gets a new kernel version, but literally just stopped working one say, and "seems like its going to work", but has kind of a strange looking mess on the screen, then i say you have many things that point to broken hardware
<holstein> if you have broken hardware, upgrading to 14.10 wont address that..
<holstein> updating to intel's own driver wont address that either.. typically, as i stated, intel hardware is well supported "out of the box".. so, the fact that you are having issues with it makes me think hardware.. especially since you state that it did work well at one time
<holstein> kosmas: have you tried a different monitor? have you tried the same monitor on a different graphics card?
<kosmas> holstein: yes I did..
<holstein> kosmas: so, the current monitor works on other hardware? other monitors dont work on the graphics card in question?
<kosmas> holstein: yes.. That is correct
<holstein> kosmas: how about the properly promised supported operating system and drivers?
<kosmas> well.. The lapot is an old one and was hoping that Xubuntu would support it nicely..
<holstein> kosmas: sure. its just that that is backwards.. its the laptop hardware that must support linux..
<Alexfrench> itis the screen of the laptop which switch off ?
<holstein> nothing about xubuntu is preventing you from running it on that hardware.. but, if its older, i would be checking the hardware to make sure its functional
<kosmas> It did on 12.04  till 14.04..  I see what you mean.. I can still work on DVI thouh
<holstein> kosmas: so, is the vga broken? or is it a support issue? if 12.04 worked, you can get the 12.04 live CD and run that as a "known good" environment, that will help you troubleshoot the question, "is the VGA broken?"
<holstein> kosmas: i think without answering that question, you are assumimg the issue is with the software.. and from what i read, its quite plausible the hardware is either broken, or disabled on the machine as Alexfrench is suggesting..
<Alexfrench> maybe you should try to plug it another screen on yor laptop, sometimes it is possible
<Alexfrench> your sorry
<kosmas> Alexfrench: I do not know what to say.. It could be with the hardware the problem.. It is just that I would like to figure ut where there is the hardware or the software and track it down..
<holstein> kosmas: i agree.. and you *should* figure out where the issue is.. is it the issue with the hardware? have you tried a "known good" 12.04 live CD? have you tried whatever operating system and driver the hardare creators prmoised you would work?
<Alexfrench> yes but would it be possible that new drivers requires more power and your hardware don't support it ??
<Alexfrench> but at least how could you resolve the problem ,
<holstein> sure.. *anything* is possible.. but, what i read is "things were perfectly fine for weeks in 14.04, then, all of a sudden, its stopped working".. thats sounds like breakage to me
<kosmas> Alexfrench... I will dig out the liveCD of 12.04 and see if it does work under the live CD.
<Alexfrench> hardwre getting older ??
<holstein> now.. if its "i was using 14.04, and upgraded the kernel, and things stopped working" or "i dropped the machine and it stopped working".. thats different
<Alexfrench> you think so ??
<kosmas> I will post the answers on the askubuntu..
<arvut> I have some grub issues, how do I move a grub from one partition to another while keeping the config for EFI? I want to move it from xubuntu partition to gentoo partition and then get rid of xubuntu
<netzwurm> Hi. I am trying to figure out what is reducing my screen brightness in Xubuntu 14.04 while on battery. I can use caffeine to prevent the display from blanking after 10 minutes, but the screen brightness is still reduced after 3-5 minutes.
<arvut> netzwurm: check if there are any specific keys on your keyboard, might be a hardware feature
<arvut> like Fn-F8
<netzwurm> arvut: it's a macbook, I don't think it's a hardware feature. It didn't happen on other versions of linux.
<arvut> netzwurm: then we have two things in common, im trying to get grub2 moved to another partition on a macbook pro (2007ish version), it currently runs xubuntu and gentoo in dual boot
<arvut> im remote-logged in via ssh and vnc, never had physical access to it but did a complete gentoo install on it like that and also configured grub to dualboot via ssh
<netzwurm> arvut: hm. I am using grub-efi.
<arvut> the owner has little knowledge and time for the maintenance so im administating it for him
<arvut> netzwurm: yeah, this one has EFI too, but its the normal grub commands for setting it up it seems
<Alexfrench> is there a retroeclairage on your macbook ???
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: as in, a keyboard backlight?
<netzwurm> arvut: but are you using grub-efi or are you using grub-pc?
<Alexfrench> maybe
<netzwurm> arvut: because, if you are using the efi version, it would be installed in the efi-partition on the macbook, so no need to move it?
<netzwurm> I guess my own question is simply if there is a place to configure automatic reduction of screen brightness in xubuntu 14.04. I remember xfce4-power-manager having an option like that but I can't find it.
<Alexfrench> is there a luminosite sensor on your mac ??? french forum mac tells about problem like that
<Alexfrench> hey speak about a manual application called Laptick
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: hm. yes, there is.
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: Although it's weird that it only dims the screen a few minutes after being on battery.
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: that doesn't sound like something to do with the ambient light sensor (which, if you were to determine brightness by would certainly do so all the time?)
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: in other words, the ambient light sensor wouldn't dim the screen on idle.
<Alexfrench> yes you re right
<arvut> netzwurm: I have no idea what is installed, I'm used to gentoo but have some previous experience with ubuntu from 2 years ago or so.
<Alexfrench> how it happens ???
<arvut> netzwurm:
<Alexfrench> like this one day ??
<arvut> altho, I can see grub-glue-efi and grub-macbless as available commands
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: I am only using xubuntu now. It's a fresh installation.
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: coming from Debian.
<arvut> netzwurm: xubuntu set up the whole grubconfig, i just ran "grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg" and changed the bootorder
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: I guess my problem is that too many things are fiddling with the power management. You never know what is causing what. Is it pm-utils, systemd-logind, xfce...
<Alexfrench> do you think is a mac hardware problem or xubuntu software ?
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: I suspect it's a software problem.
<Alexfrench> ok i am still searching
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: actually, here is something interesting.
<Alexfrench> i find this, look
<netzwurm> I just installed the power manager from 14.10. It has a setting to reduce display brightness after 120 seconds.
<Alexfrench> http://itsfoss.com/fix-brightness-ubuntu-1310/
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: it seems consistent with what I have been experiencing.
<Alexfrench> ah great !
<netzwurm> Alexfrench: now, I don't really want to run my own backport, so I still would like to know how to disable that in 14.04.
<kosmas> holstein: I turned on a LiveCD Xubuntu and the VGA1 didn't work either.. Monitor's still blank!
<arvut> I can assure you that gentoo runs way better on mac hardware than xbuntu does
<arvut> not sure if it has to do with newer kernel or such
<netzwurm> arvut: this is a production machine. I don't have time to run gentoo on it. :)
<netzwurm> arvut: but more importantly, the hardware support on this machine is fine. i am just working out a few kinks. After that, it'll be peace until the next lts release.
<netzwurm> arvut: (and i do like gentoo).
<arvut> heh, I think gentoo is far less timeconsuming when it comes to maintenance, but thats just me
<arvut> once you know how to get it running, its actually faster to install than ubuntu
<arvut> altho, compiling most of the software can be more timeconsuming
<netzwurm> arvut: that's what I am talking about.
<arvut> alright
<arvut> altho once its all compiled its well worth it :P
<xubuntu280> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu280> Hi knome, i have a question about installing xbuntu
<knome> just ask the question and if somebody knows the answer, they'll most likely reply
<xubuntu280> during install i get: Glib CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion 'sys_page_size == 0'  failed
<xubuntu280> I believe the system is not installing anymore, should I start all over, or is there a way to continue
<Alexfrench> it is reported as a mozilla firefox bug
<Alexfrench> https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672671
<ubottu> Mozilla bug 672671 in Disability Access APIs ""GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed" on startup, for version 7 and earlier" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> anyone else having issues with suspend on 13.10?
<glitchd> hello??
<miauriel> hey everyone. Im trying to change the wallpaper on xubuntu 14.04. There is no "desktop" settings in the settings menu, and nothing happens when I right click on the desktop. Also, if I go into ristretto and set as background, nothing happens. any thoughts?
<arvut> well that was fast
<arvut> some ppl just don't have the patience to wait for a reply
<miauriel> Short attention spans are a thing these days
<miauriel> Anyone have any ideas regarding the wallpaper issue?
<drc> miauriel: what happens if you open thunar, right mouse click on the image file you want, selet set as wall paper?
<miauriel> hmm id have to use thunar. I use pcmanfm
<miauriel> drc: ill give it a try
<miauriel> drc: nothing. my desktop is still black
<drc> miauriel: BTW: all three of the ways you tried should work (4 with thunar), so i suspect there's something really off with your system.  No idea what, however...sorry.
<miauriel> daNG. ok thanks
<miauriel> is there a program I can download to handle my desktop?
<drc> anyone else with any ideas?
<knome> miauriel, is it an upgraded system?
<miauriel> knome: what do you mean by that? I have updated/upgraded it,
<drc> miauriel: 13.10->14.04 upgrade, I think he means.
<drc> Not a 14.04 fresh install.
<miauriel> I installed 14.04 fresh
<miauriel> I went to /usr/share/applications and found my "desktop preferences", but when i click it it says desktop manager is not active
<drc> miauriel: Is a "new" install (like today) or one that's been working for a while?
<miauriel> couple days
<xubuntuPPC> I just upgraded my PowerBook G4 to 14.04, I am seeing the cpu spikes 100% when I run firefox and watch youtube. Anyone here has simialr issues?
<drc> OK, I'm of the "why waste time" school...Sounds like there's something seriously off with your system (and who knows what else is lurking below the surface).  If there is no compelling reason not to, I'd say re-install.  BTW, I'd grab a 14.0.1 iso and install that.
<drc> maijin: ^^
<drc> sorry
<drc> miauriel: ^^
<knome> miauriel, what happens if you press alt+f2 and run "xfdesktop" ?
<miauriel> nothing
<skribblezatcha> xubuntuPPC: did you restart your system after the upgrade just to do so before starting to watch videos?
<miauriel> knome: i just tried running it at terminal and it said it wasnt installed
<miauriel> going to try and install xfdesktop4
<xubuntuPPC> yes, when I did the screen was blank except the cursor, I had to edit the yaboot.config file to fix that and I was able to login
<xubuntuPPC> everything runs fine except when launch an app the cpu spikes or when I got o youtube
<miauriel> knome: im going to try a reboot now and see if that helps
<miauriel> knome: installing xfdesktop4 followed by a reboot solved my problems!
<xubuntuPPC> from my cpuinfo: clock	 833.333000MHz
<xubuntuPPC> 512k L2
<xubuntuPPC> 2048MB of RAM
<xubuntuPPC> I know this an old machine but I am hoping I can get better performance
<miauriel> wow holy god did it ever work!
<knome> miauriel, sounds weird that you didn't have xfdesktop installed, but good to hear it's solved now
<miauriel> knome: one quick question. Where can I get better applets for my panel?
<knome> xubuntuPPC, ppc machines aren't exactly supported (and many of us can't tell much about them), so maybe you might have better results by looking around for info elsewhere
<knome> miauriel, what are you looking for?
<xubuntuPPC> ok
<xubuntuPPC> thanks
<knome> the xfce panel doesn't have a whole lot of applets
<miauriel> knome: better battery, network, and volume applets
<knome> there should be a better battery indicator in 14.10
<miauriel> hmm ill see if i can find it
<miauriel> no luck yet
#xubuntu 2015-10-19
<brianc_> test
<bazhang> !test | brianc_
<ubottu> brianc_: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<brianc_> thanks
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #xubuntu :)
<knome> hello.
<fsociety[00]dat> I am a Xubuntu GNU/Linux 14.04.3 user.
<fsociety[00]dat> Is it possible to upgrade system without systemd?
<knome> ultimately, you will inevidently end up using systemd anyway with (x)ubuntu
<fsociety[00]dat> ok, thanks knome
<xubuntu58w> any reason? because when I installed it I have the folder "/" with 15GB, "/home" with 20GB
<xubuntu58w> I dont have any free space when I update Xubuntu with the software updater..
<xubuntu58w> any reason? because when I installed it I have the folder "/" with 15GB, "/home" with 20GB
<xubuntu58w> and I didnt download a lot of softwares since I installed xubuntu
<knome> xubuntu58w, what does "df -h" without quotes in terminal say?
<knome> xubuntu58w, and please use pastebin
<knome> !pastebin | xubuntu58w
<flocculant> xubuntu58w: encrypted in some way?
<ubottu> xubuntu58w: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<knome> xubuntu58w, or alternatively, "df -h | pastebinit" (without the quotes) - and of course paste the paste url to us
<xubuntu58w> no encryption.. I'm a beginner in linux..
<flocculant> then df -h|pastebinit
<xubuntu58w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12865705/
<xubuntu58w> sorry for the delay
<knome> xubuntu58w, doesn't look like you have a separate /home
<flocculant> ok - so you have used 94% of your install drive
<xubuntu58w> knome... I have... believe me...
<flocculant> xubuntu58w: you think you have - the data says otherwise :)
<xubuntu58w> flocculant.. you mean 94% of my entire hard drive or 94% of xubuntu install??
<flocculant> 94% of the install
<flocculant> first line of that paste
<xubuntu58w> becase I have 2 partitions on my hard drive.. 1 for windows and the other for linux
<xubuntu58w> flocculant... ok
<flocculant> I'd guess data in /home somewhere - media files perhaps
<xubuntu58w> i didnt believe xubuntu takes so much space...
<knome> xubuntu58w, it doesn't, the partition also has your personal files
<knome> xubuntu58w, since you don't have a line that says a filesystem is mounted at /home, you are not using a separate /home partition
<knome> xubuntu58w, that means the files in /home are stored in the partition that is mounted at /
<xubuntu58w> ok
<knome> xubuntu58w, which is the first line of the output (after the column headers)
<xubuntu58w> so.... do you know any books or internet site to do a clean install with a / and /home folder?
<xubuntu58w> which explains how to do it?
<knome> xubuntu58w, http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<xubuntu58w> so.. what is your advice? I delete everything and install again? or....  ?
<flocculant> xubuntu58w: if you've only got 20Gb to play with then I'd probably not bother
<xubuntu58w> i have more... but I installed ubuntu alongside to try it..
<flocculant> aah ok - was just mentioning that :)
<xubuntu58w> knome... that's exactly the doc. I used to install xubuntu...
<xubuntu58w> except for /boot /tmp and /var I didnt do..
<knome> xubuntu58w, please run "cat /etc/fstab | pastebinit"
<xubuntu58w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12865894/
<knome> xubuntu58w, everything really looks like you haven't created a /home partition
<xubuntu58w> I did.. but... if you say so...  you must be right
<xubuntu58w> I will delete everything and will do a clean install the next time..
<flocculant> xubuntu58w: perhaps you did in this ubuntu install?
<xubuntu58w> and maybe it will work this time..
<xubuntu58w> I used gparted first to create the partitions...
<knome> xubuntu58w, you must remember to mount them at installation time
<xubuntu58w> what I didnt do...
<flocculant> oh
<xubuntu58w> i think
<flocculant> so you've an empty partition somewhere?
<xubuntu58w> flocculant.. you know what?  i think it is better if I start again
<xubuntu58w> with a clean install
<flocculant> :)
<xubuntu58w> and if I need help i know where to ask...
<xubuntu58w> :)
<knome> good luck
<xubuntu58w> thanks a lot for your time guys...
<flocculant> welcome
<Xubuntuer> Hello!?
<Xubuntuer> I just want to ask something very quickly.
<Xubuntuer> I have a problem with the "software sources" app or that.
<Xubuntuer> I can't find it anymore
<function9x> Software & Updates???
<Xubuntuer> I can't access it from software and Updates
<Xubuntuer> It's greyed
<Xubuntuer> And it isn't on the main menu either
<function9x> which xubuntu version are you using?
<Xubuntuer> I was about to say it
<Xubuntuer> But I don't know where to look at it
<Xubuntuer> It's my mother's PC
<Xubuntuer> And she installed it, but I wanted to check out something with the repositories that where kinda crazy, and I can't find that app
<function9x> cat /etc/lsb-release
<knome> Xubuntuer, "lsb_release -a" in a terminal
<Xubuntuer> ah, fine, 15.04
<Xubuntuer> haha lol
<Xubuntuer> she installed the "Not for average user" one
<Xubuntuer> I hope that you guys understand that this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=SoftwareSources-UbuntuSoftware.png
<Xubuntuer> Is what i can't find
<knome> it's fine, as long as you update every 6 months
<Xubuntuer> Ah ok, for sure
<knome> tbe, upgrade; you should update more often..
<knome> Xubuntuer, settings manager -> software & updates
<function9x> brb
<Xubuntuer> Let me see if i can make an screen capture
<Xubuntuer> If I find out how :P
<Xubuntuer> Impr Pant works just like windorss?
<knome> Xubuntuer, try pressing print screen
<Xubuntuer> Aaah, amazing feature :P
<Xubuntuer> 1 sec, uploading
<user2eee> good day all,any suggestions on how to remove a write protected file from apport? file is deleted and only has read rights,none of attempted commands found on search working,thanks
<Xubuntuer> Please note that the computer is in spanish, but you'll see that I don't have that app
<Xubuntuer> Here:
<Xubuntuer> http://imgur.com/Lh9Dz0K
<Xubuntuer> As you can see, I have software updates
<Xubuntuer> And... other stuff, but none of software & updates
<Xubuntuer> Isn't there any magic command like "Software-and-updates" but for "Software origins"? @knome
<knome> Xubuntuer, what happens if you try to run "software-properties-gtk" in the terminal?
<Xubuntuer> Let me see
<Xubuntuer> Isn't installed, that's odd, and at the same time, that's all i needed I think
<knome> user2eee, i don't understand the question; what does "remove ... from apport" mean? what does apport have to do with deleting files?
<Xubuntuer> haha
<knome> well, it should be installed, but if it isn't, install it
<Xubuntuer> Ok!
<Xubuntuer> I wonder why it isn't :/
<knome> hope that fixes your issue
<Xubuntuer> Yeah, pretty much sure it will
<Xubuntuer> I didn't know the name of the "program" itself
<knome> impossible to know, but if everything is working... you know the saying: "don't fix it if it isn't broken"
<Xubuntuer> Hahaha
<Xubuntuer> totally
<Xubuntuer> let see, the moment of truth
<Xubuntuer> YAY!
<Xubuntuer> http://i.imgur.com/N1KiU7w.png
<Xubuntuer> Thanks knome
<knome> np, have fun
<Xubuntuer> You're awesome haha, thanks again :D
<Xubuntuer> Bye guys
<user2eee> knome it possibly has nothing to do with it, will rephrase the question,i have cleaned the boot folder,1 of the files is showing when i do rm /var/crash/* , i am trying to find a way to delete it, when i choose Y ,i see operation can not be performed
<user2eee> user@user:~$ rm /var/crash/*
<user2eee> rm: remove write-protected regular file ‘/var/crash/linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic.0.crash’? Y
<user2eee> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/crash/linux-image-3.13.0-66-generic.0.crash’: Operation not permitted
<user2eee> user@user:~$
<knome> user2eee, you can't remove the file because you don't use sudo
<user2eee> what command do i need to become sudo
<knome> !rootsudo | user2eee
<ubottu> user2eee: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<knome> user2eee, if your user is in the sudoers file (it is if you are the only user), you can run "sudo command here"
<knome> user2eee, fwiw, i don't know why you need to remove those files though.
<user2eee> just to keep my machine clean i guess? no specific reason,will read the ubottu links
<knome> user2eee, if you don't know why you are doing something, even if you think it's "keeping your system clean", you might just mess up things more, so don't do things you don't understand - especially if it involves running commands with sudo?
<knome> -?
<user2eee> i understand knome,just learning as i go but ok,will just let this one be there i guess
<user2eee> thanks knome and ubottu,i did do sudo -i and was able to remove it. thanks,have a nice day
<esph> My sister has frequent problems on her laptop after updates with 14.04 (she uses the "Software Updater" GUI to update).
<esph> For instance, after the most recent update, the main menu icon is broken, the nm-applet can't be opened by clicking, and the minimize, maximize, and close icons are invisible on every window (and there are probably other things wrong that haven't been noticed)
<esph> I tried update and upgrade with apt-get to see if that would fix anything, but it says that everything is up-to-date.
<esph> Obviously some things are broken on the system, but how can I get the system to recognize that, or manually find and fix the things that are wrong?
<mrkramps> esph, have you tested xfce with another/new user?
<brianc_> if it's only visual things such as buttons, menus and apples it sounds like a xfce issue
<function9x> esph: probably best to report the bugs, so that the developers can mark what is broken and needs to be fixed
<knome> esph, have you ran "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" too?
<knome> esph, also, did you try a new user as suggested by mrkramps?
<esph> knome: I'll try a new user when I get a chance (sister is typing up stuff for school right now so I don't want to make her log out)
<esph> knome: the only thing apt-get upgrade was holding back are kernel-related packages, so I don't think that would fix it. Does dist-upgrade do some other magic I don't know about?
<knome> esph, in the case there was a reason for a partial upgrade, it could do that; and it updates the kernels too
<esph> knome: "in the case there was a reason for a partial upgrade, it could do that" I don't know what you mean here or exactly what you're referring to, particularly "it could do that"? Sorry, could you elaborate?
<esph> s/?/.
<knome> sometimes there are problems with packages (namely, conflicts in versions) that can't be resolved with a regular update; in that case, a "partial upgrade" must be done
<knome> so if that would be the case, it could mess up something in the GUI too, and doing the partial upgrade could resolve that
<esph> knome: and apt-get upgrade wouldn't warn me about that (for future reference)? Also, does the "update" button in the Software Updater correspond to upgrade, dist-upgrade, or neither?
<knome> esph, apt-get always tells what it is about to do and asks for your confirmation
<knome> esph, iirc, the software updater only does the "update" action, but it's time since i've last used it myself
<knome> sorry, upgrade
#xubuntu 2015-10-20
<aladamasceno> olá
<aladamasceno> boa noite!
<bazhang> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Unit193> Gone the same minute he said that.
<xubuntu67w> Hey all. I'm using "Back in Time" to back up some folders. I have a usb flash drive plugged into my desktop. I'm going to leave the usb drive in there permanently and then backup to Back in Time every day. My question is: should I be unmounting the usb drive every time I turn the computer off (and then mounting it when I turn the computer on)? Or is it okay to leave it mounted when I turn the computer off?
<xubuntu67w> Is anybody here?
<xubuntu67w> Hmm.
<xubuntu67w> Nobody, eh? (I guess everybody's computer is working great!)
<xubuntu67w> Except mine. LOL
<Unit193> On power off all mounted systems should be unmounted by the system, but unless you have something in fstab or somesuch it won't mount 'em.
<xubuntu67w> Thanks Unit 193. My Xubuntu 15.04 does automatically mount the usb drives when they're inserted. Anyway, is it safe to leave the usb flash drive in there without unmounting it before I turn the computer off?
<Unit193> As stated, yes the system usually unmounts on poweroff.  I was referring to the media being in there during powering on.
<xubuntu67w> Well, if I'm planning on leaving the usb flash drive in there permanently it will be in there when I power on.
<xubuntu67w> Thanks Unit193. Appreciate the help.
<esph> knome: if you're still around, I was finally able to confirm that neither dist-upgrade nor logging in as a new user fixed the problems.
<esph> At this point I'm just wishing there was a painless way to migrate to a different distro. Ah well...
<function9x> upgrading to vivid
<function9x> ???
<esph> function9x: was that directed at me?
<function9x> yes
<vrkalak> function9x, but, 'willy werewolf" is expected out in 3 days?
<esph> function9x: nah, my sister just consistently encounters problems when using the standard "Software Updater" to do suggested updates on her laptop (14.04)
<esph> The most recent update messed up a bunch of things including some icons, applets, and how some parts of windows are displayed
<function9x> esph: I know cause I'm using that version
<esph> function9x: you have the same problem?
<esph> It seems stupid to me that routine updates are making problems like these.
<function9x> esph: I disabled all updates and notifications. I just wait till the next release.
<function9x> esph: i know
<function9x> brb
<esph> function9x: so were bunches of your icons changed to generic fallbacks? Did you have applets break? Can you see the minimize, maximize, and close buttons on windows?
<esph> Are some of your windows randomly transparent?
<esph> The "Software and Updates" utility is also really messed up. Nearly every part of the utility window is blank (stuff is there, it's just invisible)
<function9x> esph: I use VMs, luckily I had an old backup with most things working well. So it was an easy replacement. But yeah just weird stuff, not sure if it's a kernel thang or what ever. This tends to happen to almost every distro I've used. Occasionally something gets passed through that is broken. This doesn't happen often just once in awhile.
<esph> function9x: I'd be amazed if this had anything to do with the kernel
<function9x> esph: yeah what ever it is, the more testers the  better, less of this stuff occurring. I'm thinking of joining the xubuntu testers
<flocculant> function9x: we'll be more than happy to see someone do that :)
<esph> flocculant: any idea what could lead to the problems I've mentioned?
<flocculant> esph: try running it from a terminal - see if that gives a clue, I'll have a quick look - but off to work very shortly, command is software-properties-gtk
<flocculant> function9x: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/qa/ :)
<esph> flocculant: the problem with "Software and Updates" was just the last discovered of many problems the system is having, but I'll try it.
<flocculant> not been in channel so don't know
<esph> flocculant: looks to me like you joined before I did, but anyway, here's some error output: http://sprunge.us/debF
<flocculant> mmm - well there's something up there ;)
<flocculant> have you tried changing themes to something other than greybird, also logout and try with Other user see if you see the same
<flocculant> afraid I've run out of time though
<esph> flocculant: a new user didn't fix the problems
<flocculant> ok
<esph> I'd really like to know some way to get Software Updater or apt-get to fix the mess they made
<esph> But they don't seem to think there are any problems :/
<flocculant> there probably isn't an issue with those things - but with the themes
<flocculant> just quikcly what is this install - clean, upgraded from to?
<esph> flocculant: some of the applets also don't work, and some windows are randomly transparent, among other things
<esph> flocculant: this happened after a routine Software Updater update (one of the ones it prompts you to do) in 14.04
<esph> (trusty)
<flocculant> esph: so I assume you have the debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ - install from there the previous version(s) and see if it fixes it
<flocculant> but - I really gtg now - sorry
<esph> flocculant: versions of which things exactly though? (sorry)
<flocculant> whatever you updated to cause the problem to show up
<esph> ugh
<esph> who knows what that was
<flocculant> /var/log/apt/
<Unit193> Check  apt list | grep installed,loc  what's missing from the xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-core tasks, or perhaps debsums.
<esph> Yeah, I know there are logs of what updated, but I also know it was a whole bunch of things
<esph> Unit193: could you extrapolate on "loc  what's missing from the xubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-core tasks, or perhaps debsums"? Thanks.
<Unit193> `apt list | grep installed,loc` = what's installed but not from any repo; xubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-core are tasks, you can check with `apt-get install xubuntu-core^` and see what it'd install; 'debsums' is a package that checks files against the hashes provided in the package, and will run on all packages if you don't provide a name, eg `debsums -ac`.
<Unit193> So, system files that have been modified (not all files in /etc/, but still.)
<esph> Ah, that comma threw me off in the first command. Didn't realize grep doesn't need escapes for comma
<esph> Unit193: Local packages: http://sprunge.us/AKPW (the second one was expected)
<esph> Unit193: debsums is taking a while, and definitely reporting stuff that wasn't directly user-modified. How can fix the stuff it reports?
<esph> How can I*
<Unit193> First one you can get from the videolan repo.  Can I see that second list?
<Unit193> I don't really think this should be the problem either, but something might stand out.
<esph> Unit193: Sorry, it just took a while to finish: http://sprunge.us/VeKL
 * Unit193 raises eyebrows.
<esph> Like I said, there's stuff that's not user-modified in there
<Unit193> The heck is going on there?
<esph> Several packages affected, it seems
<Unit193> I was not expecting that.  So, for anything not in /etc/, you can usually just  apt-get --reinstall install $package, otherwise, you'd have to either rm the file first, or just copy the orig over that.
<Unit193> Yeah, I've never seen anything like this.
<Unit193> Kind of looks like someone went to town on includes.  Anything in /usr/local/ too, while we're at it?
<esph> Unit193: you mean to ask if there's anything in /usr/local/include ? if so, then no.
<esph> Unit193: There are things in /usr/local/share and  /usr/local/lib though
<Unit193> Anything unexpected?
<esph> Unit193: it seems the stuff is still mostly nothing: http://sprunge.us/WfZJ (ls -lhR run from /usr/local)
<Unit193> esph: Yeah that's fine.
<esph> Unit193: working on a list of packages to --reinstall right now, sound appropriate?
<Unit193> Sure, though careful with some, nothing seemed too drastic though.
<Unit193> You look at the list from  apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^  ?
<esph> Unit193: here's what a dry run (-s) shows: http://sprunge.us/UJdG
<Unit193> You'll likely want to swap out the LTS stack from utopic to vivid, or wily soon, since utopic is EOL'd.  That's just swapping out the LTS stack and upgrading python, so yeah nothing interesting there.
<esph> Unit193: and here's the list of packages for which debsums reported at least one missing file: http://sprunge.us/WcdQ
<esph> Seem OK?
<Unit193> sudo too?  Huh.
<esph> debsums: missing file /usr/include/sudo_plugin.h (from sudo package)
<esph> yep
<Unit193> esph: Well suffice it to say that you surely don't have the usual experience!
<esph> Is there some smart way I can give that whole list to apt-get? I've got it in a file.
<Unit193> sudo apt-get --reinstall install `cat mylist`
<esph> Unit193: A while back, there was a bug with Samsung EVO firmware (the SSD in the laptop) that caused stuff to go haywire when trim was enabled. The system had trouble booting at that time, and I resolved it, but I'd guess this stuff has something to do with that. Weird that the symptoms took a while to show up though.
<esph> The resolution to the booting problem may have involved some heavy-handed use of fsck :P
<esph> Unit193: argh; after the reinstall and a reboot, stuff is still messed up. Could it be one of the changed files instead of the missing ones?
<Unit193> Most of the modified ones weren't that interesting.
<esph> Unit193: Here's the new result of debsums -ac: http://sprunge.us/SOCO I tried again to reinstall the package that still shows two files missing, but they still show as missing.
<esph> Could there also be some other important things (maybe for xfce specifically) that wouldn't be found by debsums?
<Unit193> Can't think of anything that wouldn't be fine in the guest session.
<Unit193> Your ~/.cache/session or .config/xfce4 could be, but...  Could also try turning the compositor off.
<knome> esph, using any PPAs? and which repositories do you use? the main or a local one?
<esph> knome: I think everything's pretty standard besides a couple PPAs: http://sprunge.us/jUZh
<knome> esph, did you post a screenshot at some point? i'd be interested in seeing that
<esph> knome: one sec, I'll try to get something up
<esph> I'm also getting an error dialog box now when logging in to the guest account. Can't really see what it's about though since the body is invisible
<esph> knome: when trying to use the xfce screenshotter, I'm getting "Image type 'png' is not supported"
<knome> aha...
<knome> are you sure the SSD is working as it should?
<esph> knome: in which way would you like me to check? I can do fsck or a SMART test if you want.
<knome> well i don't know really...
<esph> knome: everything is fine according to fsck
<esph> Unit193, knome: "Sorry, Ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error." Below that: "If you notice further problems, try restarting the computer." Below that: invisible stuff (presumably the more informative part of the error message).
<esph> This error dialog appears most of the time when logging into the Guest account, and occasionally when logging into a real user account.
<artag> that sounds like an error message that escaped from windows. 'if it's borked, reboot'
<artag> s/if/when/
<esph> artag: Well, not quite. There is more to the error message, but like I said, that part is invisible due to problems on the system.
<esph> I know something's there because I can see the outline of what I believe is a text region when I mouse over it (and it looks like other dialog boxes which I know have invisible stuff in them since I've seen them before and after this problem started)
<knome> esph, the reason i was asking about the SSD is that you seem to have a lot of error messages that we haven't seen before...
<knome> esph, so while fsck might say it's fine... maybe it isn't letting the system read the files properly?
<esph> knome: I don't know how that could even be possible. I can make and read and delete files fine myself.
<knome> esph, hardware error?
<knome> i don't know, i'm just guessing
<esph> knome: fsck would complain if there were hardware errors
<knome> since you have problems with the guest account too, it's likely the core system that is broken
<knome> esph, well, maybe...
<knome> but anyway, if reinstalling totally ruled out?
<knome> *is
<esph> knome: firstly, speaking of the system reading files, could it be a file permissions problem somewhere?
<knome> that's always possible, but then it would take a lot of time to actually debug that
<esph> knome: actually, debsums should have caught that, right?
<knome> probably, but i'm not 100% sure
<knome> were you using some proprietary drivers?
<esph> No
<esph> knome: in case you missed it, here's the output of debsums -ac: http://sprunge.us/SOCO (there were a bunch more things before, but I got them with --reinstall)
<knome> i saw that
<knome> well, it could be something
<knome> Package: libgbm-dev (10.1.0-4ubuntu5)
<knome> generic buffer management API -- development files
<knome> though it's "old.*"
<esph> knome: those files weren't reinstalled even though I used apt-get install --reinstall on the package
<knome> i saw that too
<esph> Don't know what that means
<knome> if you referred to my comment, i meant that i've glanced through the backlog
<esph> Ah, no; I mean I don't know the significance of --reinstall not getting those two files that debsums thinks belong to that package.
<esph> knome: is there a sensible way reinstall without having to manually reinstall all the extra packages that were on the old system?
<knome> esph, not really...
<knome> you can get the list of packages you have manually installed
<knome> if that helps
<esph> knome: ugh, apt-mark showmanual outputs nearly as long as apt-mark showauto. I definitely didn't manually install all of those things; it must pull in dependencies or something.
<knome> esph, well, i didn't say the process was perfect... :)
<esph> knome: would you happen to know the actual program name by which I can invoke the "UbuntuInstaller"? In classic Ubuntu docs fashion, the the page for it linked here doesn't exist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuReinstallation
<Unit193> Also all default packages are marked as manually installed, just deps aren't.
<esph> bah, that sucks, no wonder
<Unit193> So, grab a manifest and compare. :D
<abb0> i guess this may be a firefox issue, but when i download a file and goto open it via firefox "open containing folder" option and it opens thru nautilus instead of thunar
<cfhowlett> abb0, firefox settings
<abb0> is there any reason i need to have nautilus in xubuntu?
<abb0> could i uninstall it without affecting anything on the system?
<cfhowlett> abb0, or you could just direct ffox to use thunar instead
<abb0> im trying to figure that out as we speak ;)
<abb0> just hate having 2 file managers on my os
<abb0> or is there some underlying reason to have both
<flocculant> abb0: why do you have nautilus? did you install xubuntu-desktop ontop of an existing ubuntu install or similar?
<cfhowlett> abb0, what xubuntu are you on?  I'm on 14.04 and ... not nautilus
<cfhowlett> *no* nautilus
<abb0> ahhh perhaps it installed as a dependency with some other file?
<abb0> i have no idea im on 14.04
<abb0> im about to reformat it anyways so i just was unsure if nautilus came with the os. glad to know my bone-head arse somehow installed it.
<abb0> i didnt knowingly do it. unless it came with the restricted extras i installed
<cfhowlett> nope.
<abb0> only been using linux halfa year so im still new
<abb0> sorry for the confusion, thanks for clearing it all up
<abb0> ;)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<abb0> one last question promise ;)
<abb0> when i set my terminal to transparent background and have it say hovering over a firefox or thunar window it doesnt show either, it's like it see's through them and to the wallpaper
<abb0> or is this already known
<abb0> issue already known*
<cfhowlett> abb0, transparent.  what did you expect?
<abb0> right but when other terminals do it they usually show other windows that are in the background. or perhaps its b/c i dont have something ticked on my end
<abb0> like usually behind the terminal you'd see the firefox window or thunar window
<abb0> it wouldnt just be whatever part of the wallpaper is on the other side of where-ever the terminal is
<abb0> not a big deal at all i was just making sure it wasnt human error like before :)
<slee> hello, i think the header update this morning trashed something for google earth
<slee> can someone with google earth installed check theirs?
<slee> i get the splash screen, then main window opens for like 1-2 seconds then closes
<slee> err, sorry, kernel update
<uupz> hello
<uupz> so is xubuntu the same as ubuntu except that it uses XFCE?
<uupz> because i did the command sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop, rebooted, and used XFCE now
<Pici> yep
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<Jeaton> i installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, everything went good and all, but it did change my login boot screen
<Jeaton> anyway of changing it back?
<uupz> i do like XFCE a lot
<uupz> i was using Unity before, was a little slow on my laptop.  I read about Xubuntu so I just installed it
<uupz> much smoother
<Pici> Jeaton: you can ask for lightdm to take over again, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<xubuntu54w> knome... we spoke yesterday night about my linux zhich didnt have any free space... and I said I had a / and /home folder..
<xubuntu54w> ad I didnt understand why I got this mesage when I did a software update..
<xubuntu54w> can anybody help please?
<morf> i don't know
<morf> i don't think everybody knows about your problem, so maybe try ask again
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: what's actually the issue currently?
<morf> you had some problem with space... generally you obviously need to have enough hard drive space to install any OS including xubuntu
<morf> + some free space for updates and stuff
<xubuntu54w> flocculant.... i have a message saying I dont have enough free space when I run a software update
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: yes - as we saw yesterday you're full up - yesterday you were going to reinstall with / and /home
<morf> xubuntu54w: how much space do you have?
<xubuntu54w> or i have 15gb for the / folder and 20gb for the /home folder...
<morf> well
<morf> depends how much sw you use
<morf> but 15 gb can easily be filled
<xubuntu54w> flocculant... yes I didnt do it yet...
<morf> i'm using 32gb for system
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: please re-run df -h|pastebinit
<morf> that's usually enough
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: right well http://paste.ubuntu.com/12865705/ is from yesterday
<flocculant> you don't have /home you only have /
<xubuntu54w> and all my files documents, pictures, etc... are on my partition windows.. so  I dont understand.
<flocculant> and it is full
<xubuntu54w> flocculant... I ca make a creenshot of gparted if you prefer..
<flocculant> nope - that won't help :)
<morf> i would suggest you to use single partition /
<xubuntu54w> ok
<morf> you can have data from home somewhere else
<morf> and link them to your home
<morf> or whatever method will suits you
<xubuntu54w> morf... as I am a beginner in Linux I would have no idea how to do it...  :)
<morf> 35gb should be certainly enough
<morf> k
<xubuntu54w> flocculant:  knome gave me this link and I read it again and again...  http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation/343370#343370
<xubuntu54w> I did exaxtly what's written point by point... s I din't understand...
<xubuntu54w> flocculant: the only thing I dont understand is what knome said...  to mount the home folder...
<flocculant> that's during install
<flocculant> I'll be back
<xubuntu54w> but in the link it is not explained at all... or it is dome automatically when you install xubuntu ?
<xubuntu54w> ok
<flocculant> morf: what xubuntu54w needs is help with the Something Else option in the installer
<flocculant> bl
<flocculant> bbl
<xubuntu54w> flocculant: i used the "something else.."
<xubuntu54w> the only I didnt do and written in the link is:  the /boot and /tmp folders.. I didn't create them and the swap partition was a logical partition... nothing less nothing more..
 * morf just hides
<xubuntu54w> I have some 3 unallocated spaces on my partition.. does anybody know how to have the 3 unallocated spaces in 1?
<xubuntu54w> and to put it at the end?
<bekks> xubuntu54w: You have to move partitions, after creating backups.
<xubuntu54w> bekks: how do I move them??
<bekks> xubuntu54w: By using a tool like the gparted live cd.
<xubuntu54w> ok
<bekks> xubuntu54w: And remember to backup ALL of your data BEFORE.
<xubuntu54w> ook
<xubuntu54w> bekks: thanks !!
<opsman> Please allow me my 2cents...
<opsman> xubuntu54w: make your backups...boot to live cd..start gparted and delete all partitions.
<opsman> create partitions based on setup you prefer
<opsman> dual boot?
<bekks> No need to delete partitions and start from scratch.
<opsman> If no..create one partition ext4...run install.
<bekks> No need to reinstall everything.
<opsman> Your absolutely correct...with the exception that a new user needs to be aquianted with the process
<bekks> Even for a new user there is no need to reinstal everything This isnt Windows.
<opsman> so for the future...if you crash the system. You know how to start from scratch.
<bekks> In case of a system crash: Restore your backup. No need to start from scratch again.
<opsman> Your totally correct...but those backups your talking about won't work so well when he starts distro hopping..
<bekks> I'm not caring about distro hopping, I'm using Ubuntu.
<opsman> and we all know that distro hopping is a part of the new to linux expereince.
<bekks> Thats an assumption only.
<opsman> totally,,
<bekks> Lets stick on the facts instead.
<opsman> what facts
<bekks> That no reinstallation is necessary for moving partitions with gparted, which perfectly answers his initial question.
<opsman> sorry bekks..your correct about the initial question. I interjected answer to a question from another session in a different window. My bad..apologies.
<xubuntu54w> bekks: opsman:  ok... but if I delete all partitions it means I have to reinstall everything aagain... what I will prefer not to do if possible...
<bekks> xubuntu54w: So dont do it then.
<xubuntu54w> and I agree with opsman... it's better to learn the hard way to know what you have to do in case of a problem !
<bekks> xubuntu54w: You've been suggested what to do without reinstalling.
<xubuntu54w> bekks:  I will do it... because I want to understand why I dont have my / and /home folder when I install xubuntu even if I follow the steps in the link given above
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: that's simple - you didn't tell the installer to do that ;)
<bekks> In which link?
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation/343370#343370
<xubuntu54w> thanks flocculant
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: exactly what setup do you have > sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<xubuntu54w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878965/
<a1fa> i need a new 4button mouse with scroll wheel with high dpi that has programmable dpi with linux
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: mmm - I don't have experience with gpt
<flocculant> if you df -h does that still look like it did yesterday?
<xubuntu54w> flocculant:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/12878990/
<xubuntu54w> flocculant.  bekks.  is my installation so bad??  :)
<bekks> xubuntu54w: I dont know. Just use gparted live for moving your partitions as you have been told already. And dont forget to create backups before.
<xubuntu54w> bekks: ok.
<bekks> xubuntu54w: You couls have been done by now already, If you'd started after getting your answer... :P
<flocculant> that doesn't make sense to me - but as I said, no real idea with gpt
<xubuntu54w> flocculant  bekks: I will see.. I will delete all the partitions and will start from scratch and will come back to you this week end.
<xubuntu54w> and we will see...
<bekks> Why are you asking if you are ignoring the answers?
<xubuntu54w> my last question:  do you know how to a full hard drive encryption - which has 2 partitions, 1 for windows 1 for linux - ??
<bekks> Technically impossible.
<bekks> There is no encryption method natively being used by both Linux and Windows.
<xubuntu54w> bekks... ok..
<sim642> Is there a simple way to change the screen brightness changing step? On the low end one press of my laptop's brightness keys causes a rather radical change and I can't get a brightness inbetween
<knome> xubuntu54w, some hardware might support that, but it's not common, at least yet
<xubuntu54w> bekks  knome: your advice if I wanted to encryptthe hard drive? to have only 1 operating system?
<xubuntu54w> or 2 hard drives inside the laptop?
<xubuntu54w> that's the only solution?
<flocculant> xubuntu54w: encrypt the partitions when you install - you'll need windows help for windows
<knome> xubuntu54w, you can encrypt the partitions individually, but not at once
<xubuntu54w> knome.. you mean for xubuntu to encrypt the home folder...  but for windows... how to do it?
<knome> for windows, you'll need to refer to the windows documentation and support channels
<xubuntu54w> ok
<xubuntu54w> thanks guys for your help !
<xubuntu72w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu72w> im stuck for like hours ;_;
<knome> maybe you should call the elevator fixing company
<xubuntu72w> hahaha
<xubuntu72w> good one
<xubuntu72w> cant install xubuntu, its not seeing partitions
<xubuntu72w> searched the web for it but .. nothing
<knome> can't see what partitions?
<xubuntu72w> well, i have windows 7 installed on the primary hard drive and used unetbootin to boot within the same hard drive since my pc cant boot with usb or dvd
<xubuntu72w> now i want to install xubuntu
<xubuntu72w> and in gparted he does sees the partition but not in the install
<xubuntu72w> i read on the web i have to shrink the partition but gparted is not allowing me
<xubuntu72w> sorry for the bad english though
<xubuntu72w> i hope you can understand me ;_;
<drc> your english, yes...your problem, no, not a clue.
<xubuntu72w> dont know how to say it in clear english..
<xubuntu72w> ubiquity doesnt see my partitions but gparted does
<drc> Sorry, I understand the problem/your english.  I just have no idea on a solution.  I just wanted to let you know your english was good enough to be understood.
<mpmctoo> Hi folks, Running Xubuntu 15.10 and loving the improvements, unfortunately I have some audio glitches that weren't present in 14.04, I'm listening to Music via Chrome (was Chromium) and the audio randomly skips, any solutions / suggestions? Many thanks.
<xubuntu72w> drc: ah, thanks for trying :)
<flocculant> xubuntu72w: if you mean you want to shrink the win7 partition to let the installer start - I would boot windows and use it's disk management to shrink, then just leave some unallocated space - the xubuntu installer will see that empty space
<xubuntu72w> flocculant: i have to create a new partition than i guess?
<xubuntu72w> flocculant: because i have to install xubuntu within the windows partition
<flocculant> no - you have to let windows shrink the partition - then xubuntu will create itself partitions in that new empty space
<xubuntu72w> okay, but the files of xubntu are located on my windows partition so its not a problem
<xubuntu72w> eventually i want to remove windows
<flocculant> not sure what you mean tbh - if by any chance you are talking about Wubi - then don't do that, it's been removed from cd images today for good reason
<drc> xubuntu72w: I note you said you can't use USB or DVD, can us use cd's?
<drc> to boot from
<xubuntu72w> no
<xubuntu72w> dont have cds anymore
<xubuntu72w> but i have 25gb free disk space
<xubuntu72w> not possible to make a new partition special for xubuntu
<xubuntu72w> install it on the new partition and delete the ntfs partition and merge it with ubntu?
<xubuntu72w> drc:
<drc> xubuntu72w: I have have no idea how to do what you obviously want to do.  The question about a cd was an attempt to use Core (a minimal xubuntu that fits on a cd) to install.
<xubuntu72w> drc: i can't, dont have cds or dvds and in the bios i cant select for booting with usb
<xubuntu72w> drc: but there is an option to enable legacy usb, usb 2.0 but no boot ;_;
<drc> Then someone else will have to help you.
<xubuntu72w> thank you very much
<xubuntu72w> i will try with the partition method in windows
<drc> np...sorry.
<xubuntu72w> thanks for you help ;)
<function9x> mpmctoo: which music?
<mpmctoo> function9x: Any, it doesn't matter, but I am getting "snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: IRQ timing workaround is activated for card #0. Suggest a bigger bdl_pos_adj." in dmesg, trying out a few fixes now.
<brianc_>  I installed virt-manager using apt-get and I got 0.9.5 -  however looking at the website, there is ver 1.2 already... Any way to update? Or shall I just uninstall 0.9 and download from the web?
<knome> brianc_, for what do you explicitly need the newer version?
<brianc_> My version doesn't seem to have the snapshot feature
<knome> later ubuntu versions have 1.0.1
<knome> if you need the feature, i would try to find a PPA first
<xubuntu76w> hello
<xubuntu76w> i'm back :)
<xubuntu76w> i have xubuntu installed correctly
<xubuntu76w> now i want to merge the space from windows to xubuntu
<xubuntu76w> i have deleted that partition
<xubuntu76w> but i dont know how to merge it without gparted live cd
<xubuntu76w> hope you can help me :)
<knome> you can install gparted in xubuntu
<xubuntu76w> i did that
<xubuntu76w> but i can't merge
<knome> well yes, you can't merge a mounted filesystem
<xubuntu76w> it isnt mounted anymore
<xubuntu76w> i deleted that partition
<xubuntu76w> windows was located on that partition
<knome> but the xubuntu partition is, i suppose, if you are logged in xubuntu...
<xubuntu76w> aah
<xubuntu76w> how can i change this without a live cd?
<knome> you can't
<xubuntu76w> damn it
<xubuntu76w> that sucks
<knome> remember that this is a family-friendly channel
<xubuntu76w> im sorry
<xubuntu76w> it wasnt ment to you
<xubuntu76w> thank you for your time anyway
<knome> have fun with xubutnu
<Unit193> You may be able to use grml-rescueboot and toram it.
<knome> *xubuntu too
<xubuntu76w> Unit193: without a live cd it is possible?
<xubuntu76w> knome: thank you
<Unit193> Might be able to.  Install that package, drop an iso with gparted on /boot/grml/ then  sudo update-grub  and when you boot, select the iso and modify the boot param in the submenu to append 'toram'
<xubuntu76w> that seems difficult
<xubuntu76w> tutorial somewhere?
<Unit193> No idea, might be.
<Unit193> LiveCD/USB might be easier.
<xubuntu76w> my computer can not boot with usb :(
<xubuntu76w> and i dont have cds
<brianc_> knome thanks, I got a newer version of virt-manager from getdeb ppa.
<esph> How can I get xfce to remember backlight brightness as part of the session save feature?
<xubuntu76w> thank you for the time everyone
<Unit193> It doesn't already?  Netbook does a decent job as far as I know.  Did you look in xfpms settings?
<esph> Unit193: I tried looking around in various settings utilities, but I didn't see anything about it. I don't have any executable starting with "xfpms";  what package is that from?
<Unit193> ...That's the Xubuntu team's lazy way of saying xfce4-power-manager, sorry.
#xubuntu 2015-10-21
<esph> Unit193: there's stuff about controlling the brightness based on idle time, but nothing about saving brightness with the session for the next startup.
<esph> Unit193: also, I wasn't able to find any package that seemed to contain "Netbook", if you were suggesting that as a way to save brightness settings.
<Unit193> No, *my* netbook seems to do a decent job at it.  As far as I know it usually saves it.
<Unit193> http://askubuntu.com/questions/227686/xubuntu-12-10-doesnt-save-screen-brightness-on-reboot could try that though.
<esph> Unit193: Hmm, this laptop has the backlight settings in a different directory (There is both /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/brightness and /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/actual_brightness). Maybe that's why it doesn't work automatically? Anyway, that script looks like it should work, thanks.
<esph> Though I'd guess there might be a problem if the brightness is zero somehow when it reboots...
<xub> hi, after upgrading xubuntu, i can't boot and it gives me this message: starting version 219 target filesystem doesn't have requested /sbin/init. //bin/sh: 0 : can't open splash
<xub> any help what could i do?
<ducasse> xub: what version did you upgrade from/to?
<xub> ducasse: 14.04
<ducasse> xub: to what version?
<xub> ducasse: 15.04
<ducasse> xub: did you upgrade to 14.10 first?
<xub> ducasse: nope
<ducasse> xub: since 15.04 isn't an LTS version, the recommended path is to go 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04
<ducasse> xub: you are probably having problems with the switch to systemd. Try to reboot while holding left shift, that should give you a grub menu. Choose "advanced", and select a boot entry that contains the words "with upstart".
<xub> ducasse: i have already done that and it gives me a splash screen that remains freeze
<ducasse> xub: OK, can you switch to a virtual console with ctrl-alt-F2?
<xub> ducasse: you mean to press ctrl-alt-F2 while i'm to splash screen?
<ducasse> xub: while on the splash screen, yes. can you switch to a console, or is the whole machine frozen?
<xub> ducasse: the command just gives me a black screen
<xub> no console
<ducasse> xub: what about the other F-keys? no consoles there either?
<xub> ducasse: the same with other F-keys, no result
<xub> ducasse: shoule i use a live cd?
<xub> *should
<ducasse> xub: you can, and then mount the root file system. try to chroot into it, and clean up. but it's probably necessary to backup, reinstall and restore...
<xub> ducasse: ok, thanks
<ducasse> xub: you haven't run the upgrade scripts that take care of the transition from sysv to systemd, so it looks like init is broken.
<ducasse> xub: but 15.10 comes tomorrow, so you might as well get a nighly build and install that :)
<xub> ok ducasse , it's not so far tommorow so i will be patient, thanks again
<max12345> hey guys is there a good calendar program I can install?
<max12345> where I can put in dates and a schedule and stuff?
<GridCube> max12345: the default Orage application is pretty good, a good more note-taking, hashtag-adding, whatever you want app could be rednotebook, although you probably will want something more like Sunrise
<ipoxfred> i uninstalled chromium, but the icon is still on the menu. How di I get rid of it?
<ipoxfred> xubuntu 15.04
<bekks> log out, log back in.
<ipoxfred> bekks, already done
<pg_> ?
<drc> !
<phillw> Hi folks, how is everyone?
#xubuntu 2015-10-22
<JeZxLee> what time will Xubuntu 15.10 be released? I live in New York (about 12 PM now)
<Zeioth> For anyone experiencing problems with AMD drivers in 15.10 (like me)
<Zeioth> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-4.2-Cat-Not-Ready
<nikolam> where ordinary user in xubuntu could change a password?
<nikolam> Ah I see, user settings and there is chage button
<nikolam> my firefox just stopped responding...
<nikolam> I think I made it with set-defaulr but I don't see it in df -h ?
<nikolam> and I still have /share and /@share
<Zeioth> solution for AMD drivers problem with 15.10:
<Zeioth> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1493888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1493888 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "FGLRX incompatible with kernel 4.2" [High,Confirmed]
<xubuntu11w_newb> hello
<fsociety[00]dat> hi #xubuntu :)
<fsociety[00]dat> will Xubuntu Core available with 15.10 , officially?
<max12345> can I share my calendar events I set on orage somehow?
<morf> yes
<TopGear> If I set Thunar to Detailed List and navigate to my /home folder (w/ Desktop, Documents, Downloads etc.) all folders have a special icon. A downward pointing arrow for Downloads and a piece of film for Videos. Oddly enough, Documents hasn't got such an icon in Detailed List (nor Compact List), but it does in Icons. Is anyone else having this problem? Xubuntu 15.10 by the way.
<ducasse> TopGear: it has got a special icon here. Is this a fresh install?
<flocculant> TopGear: the icon looks like aq document to me
<TopGear> ducasse, Yes, completely fresh. I don't really like upgrades /\ flocculant, A white piece of paper with a folded corner?
<flocculant> TopGear: yea
<TopGear> flocculant, Oh, maybe that's supposed to be like that then. I just realized that, when I zoom in, all folder icons change, not just grow. Might've overseen that.
<ducasse> TopGear: maybe the icon theme you are using hasn't got a special icon for that.
<TopGear> ducasse, It's just the default icons I am using. Elementary Xfce darker.
<ducasse> TopGear: weird. that doesn't happen here.
<TopGear> ducasse, Here's a screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/bD0VisZ.png
<rinse_and_repeat> TopGear, also happens to me.
<rinse_and_repeat> also fresh install
<rinse_and_repeat> 15.04
<flocculant> not sure what you think is the issue here?
<TopGear> I tought the white paper icon next to Documents was a missing icon. Turns out it's the Documents-icon.
<rinse_and_repeat> yeah it's a bit odd
<flocculant> TopGear: aah ok - I'll wander off again then :)
<TopGear> Yeah, there's nothing actually wrong apparentely. It was just confusing. Thanks!
<flocculant> welcome :)
<nikolam> How do I "Switch" user in Xubuntu now??
<nikolam> I locked it to switch..
<xubuntu91o> join
<xubuntu91o> join
<brianc_> ?
<Zeioth> hi guys i'm experiencing a bug after install the version 15.10
<Zeioth> it boots fine, but when LightDM shows my keyboard won't respond, and i can see the caret of the mouse blinking, but all freezes in about 10 seconds
<Zeioth> this problem doesn't happen if i boot in secure mode
<Zeioth> how should I start to debug this?
<drc> Zeioth: Is this a fresh/new install, an upgrade or...?
<Zeioth> it is an upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 made using do-release-upgrade
<drc> Zeioth: I have no knowledge of LightDM (don't actively use it).  Was just asking a question so the information might help someone who does.
<drc> Just hang around, someone with more knowledge should be around soon(ish) :)
<Zeioth> Since it works in recovery mode the reason must be a service or program loading on the start
<Zeioth> someone running 15.10 without issues could please run "service --status-all" and paste the result in http://pastebin.com/ ?
<drc> Zeioth: http://pastebin.com/zETJ4AKt
<drc> Zeioth: That what you wanted?
<Zeioth> yes thank you! I'm going to compare with my results
<Zeioth> i disabled all our diferent services except ati drivers, lets see
<jarnos> Is it ok to use today's daily xubuntu from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/daily-live/current/ instead of final 15.10 release? They seem to have different hash..
<drc> jarnos: Most probably, I used yesterday's daily and had no problems with anything today after the update.
<drc> However, I like to DL the -release and burn it for any further installs.
<drc> And they should have different hashes, they <are> different.
<drc> jarnos: Oh, sorry, misread the original question.  But the answer is still the same :)
<drc> Most probably....
<drc> But There is no daily for the 22nd...so I misread the misread.
<drc> So the original answer stands...sorry for the confusion.
<Zeioth> hmmm no luck so far
<drc> Zeioth: I'm assuming you used the daily from the 21st?  32 or 64bit?
<Zeioth> if i run "do-release-upgrade -c" it says is the last avaliable version
<Zeioth> 64 bits
<drc> OK, I know it works (I'm typing on a machine installed with that ISO) .
<drc> Exactly what problems are you having?
<drc> Wait, so the problem you are having is an <upgrade>, not an install?
<sakrecoer_> trying to install xubuntu 15.10 on a machine with UEFI. i have no need for the windows that came along, so i booted the liveUSB, fine, Now chosing erase the disk and install ubuntu gives me a strange error, it can't mount the boot partition....
<sakrecoer_> manual partition lead me to freeze when applying partition table.
<sakrecoer_> what am i missing?
<drc> OK.  1) I have absolutely no knowledge of QEFI. 2) Have you used the "check the media" option in the original boot menu to make sure the burn was good?
<drc> s/QEFI/UEFI/
<sakrecoer_> yes, no errors found
<drc> So that's not the problem :)
<sakrecoer_> seems not... but thanks for suggestion :)
<flocculant> sakrecoer_: there aren't many people about currently, given that would be a generic issue rather than an Xubuntu one - you'll probably get help in #ubuntu just as easily
<drc> sakrecoer_: You are going to have to wsait for someone with UEFI experience, sorry.
<sakrecoer_> no problem :) thanks anyways guys! and congrat on the new release!
<drc> Yeah...Works For Me (tm) :)
<flocculant> sorry we're thin on the ground - many that hanh about here do #ubuntu as well :)
<sakrecoer_> well.. maybe those congratulation sounded strange given my situation, but i mean it! thanks for being guys!
 * sakrecoer_ slaps his fingers..
<sakrecoer_> thanks for being xubuntu, guys
<sakrecoer_> hehe
<flocculant> :)
<drc> sakrecoer_: flocculant was right, sounds like a non-exclusively xubuntu problem...more eyes in #ubuntu.
<sakrecoer_> thanks!
<itamagnano> Hi! Can someone help me? I have a problem: i've just installed Xubuntu 14.04.3 but it seems that it can't update. I tried to restart but no changes. I checked into the report and the problem is in aptdaemon 1.1.1-1ubuntu 5.2, type: crash, says that it can't decode a byte in a string. Sorry i can't paste this
<itamagnano> And the unreportable reason is that some packages are old libexpat1 and tzdata
<drc> If you need to paste long text, you can use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sakrecoer_> so fomrating /dev/sda1 to fat from NTSF made it!
<sakrecoer_> sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<sakrecoer_> there seem to be no loading bar?...
<sakrecoer_> the slide show is there, but no progess bar... well it seems to work..
<drc> sakrecoer_:   weird...hope it works.
<sakrecoer_> hehe... yea.. feels weird... like waiting for godot :D
<drc> OK, any references to anything even smacking of culture belongs in -OT :)
<sakrecoer_> sorry..
<drc> It's lower your geekness score.
<sakrecoer_> :D
 * drc wonders i "godot" has even been mentioned here before?
<sakrecoer_> drc! ;O your geek score!!!! ;)
<drc> Hey. I had a minus score, so that's an improvement
<sakrecoer_> haha!
<drc> and this really is getting close to the line :)
<sakrecoer_> maybe we get lucky and no one notices?
<drc> ha!!!!!!!
<sakrecoer_> ubottu, can you keep a seceret?
<ubottu> sakrecoer_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sakrecoer_> good
<Bonn333> sakrecoer_: xD
<sakrecoer_> godot arrived! thanks ver much for a humor filled assistance!
<drc> np, enjoy.
<sakrecoer_> cya! :)
* Unit193 changed the topic of #xubuntu to: Xubuntu support | Xubuntu 15.10 is out! http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-15-10-release/ | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | No one around? See the complete support methods list at http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<evandrojr> Hi guy! At my house I have an annoying problem with my 2 laptops. The palm of my hand messes with my typing.
<knome> evandrojr, remove the hand
<evandrojr> I found out that if I run this 2 commands on the prompt the problem is fixed
<drc> evandrojr: Are using a mouse instead of the trackpad?
<evandrojr> very funny knome :)
<evandrojr> drc I am using a touchpad
<knome> you can turn the trackpad off or control the time for how long it is turned off after you stop typing
<evandrojr> synclient PalmDetect=1 and synclient PalmMinWidth=3
<evandrojr> fixes the problem for me, but I would like the prevent this problem for all the other users
<evandrojr> Why that settings do not come as default for the distribution?
<evandrojr> What is the setting to turn off the touchpad while I am typing. I remember I had that before but it if very annoying for games.
<drc> evandrojr: Settings-> Devices-> Enable this device.
<drc> or Settings-> Device->Touchpad->Disable touchpad while typing.
<evandrojr> That was too easy! Sorry for my stupidity!
<evandrojr> I was thinking I was going to send you a revolutionary patch or something like that. Make a better world for the Xubuntu user. NO WAY lol
<evandrojr> knome, thank you very much for you help!
<drc> evandrojr: You do know there is a way (that works for me at least) to disable the trackpad once you connect a USB mouse?
<drc> (keeps me from mistakes when I tap the trtackpad absentmindedly, as I have a habit of doing).
<evandrojr> I don't know. How do you do that?
<evandrojr> Don't you guys think it would be nice to have this "turn of trackpad while typing" as the default option? Would make everyone's life easier
<drc> Settings-> Removable Media->Input devices->Mice  type "synclient TouchPadOff=1" into the command area and click Auto...  The cexact ommand may vary depending on your trackpad
<drc> It resets to use trackpad on reboot (or synclient TouchPadOff=0)
<drc> Works For Me (tm) :)
<evandrojr> drc the time to re-enable the touchpad after typing is ridiculous ! Too long! How can I fix that?
<drc> The only thing I can think of is "Duration"  But I really have no idea, I don't use the trackpad.
<sorinello> Hello. Any idea when the new release will be pushed into the source channels ? it seems my Xubuntu doesn't detect the new release
<evandrojr> My xubuntu detected 15.10 and asked if I wanted to update
<sorinello> did you ran apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<sorinello> ah, I'm waiting a mirror from my country, maybe they didn't sync yet
<evandrojr> I haven't updated because I was concerned with the Intel video driver. They usually are late to release the driver.
<Unit193> sorinello: I take it you do have it prompt you for normal releases? (See /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades)
<sorinello> Unit193, I have normal
<sorinello> Prompt=normal
<sorinello> I have a xubuntu and a xubuntu core OS'es
<sorinello> I haven't run dist-upgrade, just apt-get upgrade
<evandrojr> "Duration" worked perfectly I how come I did not see this option again.  Feeling stupid again....
<evandrojr> Does anyone know if the Intel video driver is working well for movies on the 15.10? If there is no tearing at all?
<sorinello> Unit193, so do you have any idea what I am missing ?
<drc>  evandrojr: That would depend on what kernel you're using (probably the default), the version of the driver you are using (I use Nvidia and it shows 3 different drivers, I assume that intel also has multiple drivers), and your particular video card/chip.  So, no.
<drc> No one probably does know for your specific situation.
<mrkramps> intel only has one driver
<mrkramps> and if you are affected by tearing you may try to enable the TearFree option for the dirver
<drc> OK, now I know :)
<drc> One driver?  So, they just lump everything, old cards, new cars and legacy cards all in one driver?  It must be either huge or not much changes in the intel world.
<mrkramps> works pretty well
<mrkramps> you have to change the acceleration method for older cards, but that's it
<mrkramps> actually not for "older" cards, but rather for "old" ones
<drc> Thank you, did not know that.
<evandrojr> Thanks drc and mrkramps for the video info!
<sorinello> Unit193, as a side note, xubuntu core doesn't seem to come with update-manager by default, so it must be installed if you want to upgrade to a newer version
<drc> sorinello: IIRC, they expect if you're using -core, you'll know how to use the CLI :)
<sorinello> drc, well core comes with xfce also :))
<sorinello> but yes, you are right
 * drc wonders waht any version of Xubuntu w/o xfce would be...Xubuntu-server? :)
<drc> And with that...chow time!
<function-> hey guys, anyone else experience the flickering when firing up google chrome? xubuntu 15.10 here
<Zeioth> i had to do a clean reinstall but finally i got 15.10 working :D
<Zeioth> and for some reason that fixed my opensource drivers, so it was for the best xD
#xubuntu 2015-10-23
<function-> Zeioth: are you using good chrome by any chance?
<Zeioth> I'm reinstalling all right know
<Zeioth> do you need something?
<function-> Zeioth: yeah I just want to know if google chrome flickers when you first fire it up. Mine tends to do that :(
<function-> brb kettle
<Zeioth> let me check
<function-> ok
<Zeioth> function it works fine to me
<Zeioth> flickering is usually a graphic issue
<Zeioth> try using different drivers
<function9x> Zeioth: thank you, I will have to look into it. I'll try my laptop.
<function9x> brb
<xubuntu386> Installer crashed once am tying it again without downloading updates and third party software
<xubuntu386> why would it crash?
<xubuntu386> I just downloaded 14.0 and urned it with xburn at 16x which the dvd+r supports as does my burner
<bazhang> md5 sum it first or not
<xubuntu386> nope
<xubuntu386> guess i should huh
<bazhang> yep
<bazhang> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<xubuntu386> gona have to wait and see after this install
<bazhang> ok
<Unit193> There's a menu option to check the disk, that checks the files on the disk against the md5sums file on disk as well.
<xubuntu386> whoops forgot that guess trying to rush things here
<xubuntu386> I want to do a remastersys after i add what i want to the installation
<xubuntu386> I am try to respin it with a christian theme
<xubuntu386> make a live Christian distro so i can share with others and they can install on thier computers
<flocculant> xubuntu386: so http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=168 but with xfce ?
<xubuntu386> i still have remastersys program backup so i can do it already did a test one on linuxmint distro worked fine
<bazhang> !info genisoimg
<ubottu> Package genisoimg does not exist in wily
<bazhang> augh
<flocculant> but is it in xenial ...
<flocculant> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=genisoimage&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<bazhang> !info genisoimage
<ubottu> genisoimage (source: cdrkit): Creates ISO-9660 CD-ROM filesystem images. In component main, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (wily), package size 316 kB, installed size 1524 kB
<flocculant> :)
<bazhang> brake in brain
<flocculant> or break, or in fact either :p
 * flocculant has both from time to time bazhang :)
<bazhang> heh
<xubuntu386> well talk to ya'll laters when finished
<xubuntu386> God Bless
<Unit193> !info xorriso
<ubottu> xorriso (source: libisoburn): command line ISO-9660 and Rock Ridge manipulation tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3.2-1.1 (wily), package size 110 kB, installed size 167 kB
<live> well it installed i guess the installer doesn't like install third party software
<live> or do the updates either
<live_christian> i am the one doing a respin with remastersys
<live_christian> doing update now
<live_christian> bazhang, do you remeber me
<live_christian> i was here a few moments ago talking about respining to ma a christian distro
<live_christian> bazhang, how do i make a short cut to open folders as root on the right click context menu
<Trel> Is there a PPA with Topmenu for 15.10?
<function9x> Trel: is this the one? https://git.javispedro.com/cgit/topmenu-gtk.git/about/
<function9x> guys, I'm using the latest google chrome from the repos, I'm getting segfaults with this latest one, the previous release no issues, just this new release is giving me segfaults. Where can I report this??
<function9x> nm found the maintainer
<Unit193> Google Chrome isn't in the repos.
<Trel> function9x: that's the project, but webupd8 had a ppa with it already compiled for *ubuntu and Mint but it's not updated for 15.10 yet
<function9x> Unit193: yeah chromioum, found the email address, notified the issue. Funny enough I get the same thing with debian. Anyways told them all about it. Hope the next release it will be fixed.
<karan> hey guys, is it possible to update to wily via software updater?
<function9x> you're better off backing up your system and download xubuntu 15.10 and do a clean install
<karan> oh ok, thanks function9x
<sparr> my core dumps are being piped to apport. I just had a program crash and core dump. How can I find the dump, where did apport put it?
<knome> karan, function9x: upgrading works just as well
<sorinb> I agree with knome. I upgraded already 3 installs of xubuntu and xubuntu-core and everything worked well
<evandrojr> When I run dist-upgrade nothing happens
<evandrojr> 0 pacotes atualizados, 0 pacotes novos instalados, 0 a serem removidos e 0 não atualizados.
<knome> evandrojr, do-release-upgrade does the upgrade on CLI
<evandrojr> cool! Thanks knome! /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade is working!
<knome> and fwiw, dist-upgrade isn't supposed to upgrade to a new release
<knome> it upgrades things like kernel, and if there is a need for a partial upgrade inside a release, it does that
<evandrojr> Many thanks!
<knome> (in addition to doing the same things as apt-get upgrade does)
<function9x> for me the clean install of 15.10, was quick and clean. YMMV
<knome> function9x, sure, but people have different preferences, and because of that, sometimes a clean installation might take much longer
<knome> function9x, so/and there is no reason to advice against upgrading
<xubuntu62d> help
<sorinb> ask first
<lettuce45> i clicked on the upgrade icon and the window disappeared. I dont know if my machine is upgrading or not
<lettuce45> tips welcomed
<evandrojr> hi lettuce45  try /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade it is working!
<lettuce45> evandrojr, simply copy that onto a cli?
<evandrojr> yes, try that
<evandrojr> just do-release-upgrade should work too
<lettuce45> You have to download a total of 3,011 M. This download will take about 2 hours 10 minutes with your connection.
<lettuce45> is that normal?
<lettuce45> 3gb??
<Hekau> how can I encrypt my home folder after xubuntu installed?
<cfhowlett> !encrypt | Hekau
<ubottu> Hekau: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Hekau> and if I reinstall xubuntu to i.e. other distribution, would it be possible to reuse encrypted home directory?
<cfhowlett> Hekau, yes.
<Hekau> ok, thanks
<knob> Hey guys... just sat the 15.10 release of Ubuntu.
<knob> I am still new to linux, so I am not sure how this works.    How/when does Xubuntu release 15.10?
<knob> Does it happen automatically with a "nightly build"?  Then ready for download?
<cfhowlett> knob, it's available now for download
<knob> cfhowlett, cool!
<knob> And to learn how it works:
<knob> If I do a dist-upgrade from the command line, it upgrades?
<cfhowlett> no
<knob> Because it's running data from the ubuntu servers?
<cfhowlett> sudo do-release-upgrade
<knob> Oh now?  How come?    ...
<knob> ahhhh
<lettuce45> is assume it is normal that the servers are overpacked now that every one is downloading the new version
<knob> do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> do not download: torrents lettuce45
<lettuce45> if i fresh install ill lose configs I did years ago
<lettuce45> lazy for that
<knob> Super.   I like a lot the "clean-ness" of Xubuntu.   Plus I have it pretty nailed down on how I like to use it.
<cfhowlett> lettuce45, you could always make a /home
<cfhowlett> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<knob> ^ nice!   liking the whole linux/gnu more and more every day.
<cfhowlett> knob, you might find www.fullcirclemagazine.org/downloads even more informative than the manual.  I recommend issues #0 - #101 for true mastery
<xubuntu87w> hy..
<xubuntu87w> i want to connect my pc with wifi connection on xbuntu
<xubuntu87w> i want to connect my pc with wifi connection on xbuntu
<cfhowlett> !wifi | xubuntu87w
<ubottu> xubuntu87w: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu87w> i am asking for xubuntu
<xubuntu87w> i am new to this os
<xubuntu87w> can you guide me through vedio lecture
<knob> xubuntu87w, did you check that link?
<knob> What did you try?
<xubuntu63w> can we contact through skype
<knob> no
<xubuntu63w> i am unable to connect to wifi connection on my system
<xubuntu63w> can u manually guide me i am new to this os
<xubuntu63w> horrible
<xubuntu63w> chat
<xubuntu63w> knob
 * xubuntu63w slaps knob around a bit with a large fishbot
<lettuce45> Please provide the hostname of a remote MySQL server. You must have already arranged for the administrative account to be able to remotely create databases and grant privileges. Host running the MySQL server for phpmyadmin:
<lettuce45> that popped up, im upgrading
<lettuce45> what do I write? I dont even know what a remote mysql server does
<bs0d> Hi there
<bs0d> could you recommend any sftp client which supports cert auth and session saving?
<bs0d> I've tried gftp, but I could not find how to save connection data there
<Zeioth> #xubuntu-dev
<Zeioth> wops
<Zeioth> Now in 15.10 I can change the size of the windows even when they are maximized
<Zeioth> it's pretty annoying when i am using a web explorer
<Zeioth> can be disabled?
<function9x> Zeioth: mine doesn't do that
<Zeioth> it's when i put the mouse in the border of the screen
<function9x> yeah I know, when my windows are maximise it doesn't allow me to change the size. Though i'm not using the default theme
<function9x> my DE is a bit customised.
<function9x> brb
<Zeioth> hmmm idk, i'm gonna try to reboot
<Zeioth> thank you function9x
<pencilandpaper> Zeioth: are you sure that you aren't just moving the window?
<pencilandpaper> Zeioth: if you happen to have your browser to open to maximum screen size..then what you want to do is click on the middle button on the right of the window and that will keep that from happening.
<Zeioth> give me a second, i'm going to reboot
<Zeioth> it keeps happening, maybe it's a problem related with the open source drivers of my graphic card
<knome> i doubt so
<Zeioth> since the screen is mirrored every time i reboot
<Zeioth> idk, it happens even after click in "maximize" on any window
<knome> Zeioth, settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> tab accessibility -> "hide frame of windows when maximized"
<knome> is this checked or unchecked?
<Zeioth> oh god, thank you knome
<Zeioth> i wasn't able to find the option
<Zeioth> now all it's ok
<xubuntu32atom270> Hi, anyone having problems booting the 32-bit xubuntu 15.10 release?  Mine hangs on an atom n270 system.
<pencilandpaper> Nice knome , I didn't even consider that is what he meant.
<pencilandpaper> No, thats what I am using now xubuntu32atom270 .
<knome> xubuntu32atom270, hangs where?
<knome> pencilandpaper, do user support for ten years and you'll start to figure out what people are after even without all the details ;)
<bazhang> support-esp
<pencilandpaper> I bet. :)
 * drc bets knome weighs the same as a duck.
<knome> wrong. you lose all of your cookies.
 * drc tosses them at knome
<knome> ouch! my eye, my eye!
<knome> Ø.o
<knome> ...and for the rest of the story, feel free to join our offtopic chat channel #xubuntu-offtopic
#xubuntu 2015-10-24
<Zeioth> woah i almost screw everything trying the last version of nouveau drivers
<Zeioth> i guess i can wait until xenial xerus for that xD
<function9x> xenial will still have X, 16.10 will have Mir, from what I've read
<Zeioth> but you mean ubuntu right? not xubuntu
<Zeioth> i think they said they wanted to wait a bit more to check if it's stable enough
<Zeioth> (where did you read that by the way?)
<r0nn> hi guys, I need to boot straight in console mode to install nvidia driver because the login screen freeze almost instantly. any idea ? replacing quiet splash by text didnt work
<Zeioth> press the power button to turn off your pc
<Zeioth> then you can choose "advanced options > recovery mode"
<Zeioth> from there you can access a root console
<r0nn> thanks but recovery mode is freezing too
<r0nn> i dont get why the install in graphic mode was ok and then freeze on the login screen
<function9x> r0nn: have you tried this? http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/boot-into-text-console-ubuntu-linux-14-04/
<r0nn> thing is I can't access any command line
<function9x> Zeioth: found it on google
<r0nn> it's a new install
<r0nn> and i didn't even log in once
<a1fa> does .gtkrc-2.0 go into home?
<a1fa> and how do you reload it?
<a1fa> aaaa figured it out
<a1fa> very nice
<function9x> r0nn: what's the specs of your system?
<function9x> bbl
<kakul> help
<a1fa> anybody have experience manipulating tooltip?
<kakul> i recently install xubuntu in my hp mini 210-t1066tu, add option acpi=off, now when i try shutdown it was freeze in system halted
<olzhas> Hello. I am on Xubuntu 14.04. I try to reset workspace switch keys to 'Ctrl-Alt-(KJHL)'. It works only for one session. After restart, everything is back to 'Ctrl-Alt-(Up/Down/Left/Right)'. However, the window manager settings wizard shows my original settings with 'HJKL' keys. How can I fix this?
<Trel> Does Xubuntu LTS (14.04) not have the startup app manager?
<LoganLinux2015> @Trel: I see Session and Startup Manager in the Settings panel on 14.04.3 LTS Xubuntu.
<olzhas> I also reset 'move window to workspace' keys to work with 'HJKL', and these keys are persistent (no problem).
<Trel> LoganLinux2015, thanks.  It's a separate app in 15.10, I didn't think to look as part of the settings app
<Unit193> ...Nothing's changed in that area for Wily.
<pencilandpaper> :)
<Trel> Unit193: It may be in the same place, but it's definitely a separate app too.
<xubuntu01w> Hello all! I am a Linux noob. I am trying to install XUBUNTU 15.10 on a DELL inspiron 14. I have uninstalled Windows 10 from it. However now I am unable to boot it. Could someone provide some advise?
<cfhowlett> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Zeioth> xubuntu01w what kind of boot problem do you have?
<Zeioth> in what moment stops to load?
<Nairwolf> hi ;)
<knome> hello
<greg_> hello
<greg_> I need help with the amd drivers in my hp 255 ( HD 8210 Kabini )
<greg_> If I install from the drivers manager ( propietary ) once I restart my computer , I get a blackscreen
<kakul1> help
<cfhowlett> !help | kakul1
<ubottu> kakul1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kakul1> @ubottu sorry
<kakul1> i installed recently xubuntu in netbook hp mini 210-110TU use acpi=off pnpbios=off in grub now when i want to shutdown it says reboot:system halted sorry for bad english im newbie :)
<Guest11872> help
<aaribaud> Hi all. Anyone know how to hide the "Other..." option in the xubuntu lightdm session greeter? My google-fu is failing me on this one.
<aaribaud> I could only find directions to /enable/ it through [SeatDefaults] greeter-show-manual-login=true. I've tried with ...=false, no success.
<GridCube> aaribaud: hide that entry commenting the line? using # before the text
<aaribaud> GridCube: there is actually no entry with greeter-show-manual-login
<aaribaud> GridCube: at least none that a "sudo grep -ri manual /etc/lightdm/ /var/lib/lightdm* /usr/share/lightdm" shows.
<GridCube> aaribaud: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf is what you want
<aaribaud> GridCube: not in recent xubuntus, but anyway let me try it too...
<aaribaud> GridCube: back in  minute with the result.
<aaribaud> GridCube: just tried, doesnt work.
<GridCube> mmhm
<aaribaud> GridCube: OTOH, I had no problem getting rid of the guest login option by creating /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf.d/99-no-guest.conf with [SeatDefaults] allow-guest=false
<aaribaud> GridCube: so clearly lightdm does read ...conf.d/*.conf
<GridCube> mmhm
<aaribaud> GridCube: it just does not take greeter-show-manual-login=false into account.
<GridCube> tried creating an entry there, like 88-no-other.conf with the line?
<aaribaud> GridCube: yes, no result. But I may actually have found a way. Testing, back in a min.
<aaribaud> GridCube: ... I thought maybe the "greeter-" prefixing was optional (seeing as /usr/sbin/lightdm contains a string "greeter-allow-guest", so tried "show-manual-login=false", didn't work.
<aaribaud> GridCube: https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm-gtk-greeter/+bug/1445420 might be related
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445420 in LightDM GTK+ Greeter "greeter-show-manual-login=false ignored in lightdm.conf" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<aaribaud> ubottu: :)
<GridCube> that might just not be a variable though on the xubuntu greeter
<aaribaud> GridCube: by the look of the patch, it does not seem so.
<aaribaud> Anyway, subscribed to the bug report. Thanks GridCube and ubottu.
<geitda> If I leave an XFCE session logged in long enough to lock itself, I can't VNC (to the built-in vino server, i.e. the real VGA console, not an X11VNC session) into it anymore; the screen stays black and doesn't appear to take any input. I can probably just disable the locking timeout so that it will never lock itself to get around this, but does anyone know what might be causing this?
<geitda> And by "screen stays black" I mean the VNC session window. I'm using TightVNC Viewer on WIN10_x86-64, but I don't think it makes a difference, since I can VNC in just fine if I connect to it before the lock screen activates. I have "log in automatically" set so that if I get locked out I can just reboot the whole machine to get back in.
<Yngve> Hi all, I just installed Xubuntu 15.10. Everything works perfect, except that I'm not able to set my own wallpaper anymore."Set as Wallpaper" in the filebrowser doesn't seem to work, and I can not left click on the desktop to change the wallpaper. Any idea of what is wrong?
<drc> Yngve: Both work fine in my 15.10. But you do mean right click?
<Yngve> Ah, yes, drc, right click :-)
<drc> OK, both work for me...still looking...
<Yngve> Thanks for helping out :-) I had a problem when installing, had to recover the installation. But everything works fine. Except from this little detail with the wallpaper.
<drc> Can you set it thru Settings->Desktop?
<Yngve> I'll check, drc
<Yngve> I don't have any Settings->Desktop. Searching for desktop in Settings shows "Appearance" and "Session and Startup"
<Yngve> None of them let my change the wallpaper
<drc> Mouse in upper left panel->Settings in right column or square icon at bottom-> Desktop.  You don't have this?
<Yngve> Mmm, I'm not following now, drc
<Yngve> Can it be that I am missing xfdesktop4?
<Yngve> Seems like it it was not installed
<drc> IMO, I'd just re-format and re-install.
<drc> Even if you got this fixed, I'd have no trust that something else was bad.
<drc> s/was/wasn't
<Yngve> Okey, thanks drc
<yngve_> drc, that did the trick xfdesktop4 was missing. Now changing wallpaper is working :-)
<drc> Glad you found and fixed the problem.  But, at the least, I'd keep a close eye on this box.
<rsajdok> how to upgrade 15.04 to 15.10 I cannot see a notification for it on my computer, why?
<drc> What does Settings->Software&Updates->Updates->Notify Me say?
<Hekau> can I ask here general linux question?
<Hekau> nvm, found kernel channel, gonna ask there
<hardland> hello. I'm trying to get a torrent of xubuntu 15.10, but it seems the link gets the 14.10 torrent. Do you know somethnig?
<drc> And where are you getting the torrent from?
<hardland> getxubutnu the official page
<Unit193> The links look right...
<Unit193> !magnets
<ubottu> Magnets for Xubuntu 15.10 (i386) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:3a39ef73cb4b4ef9e5c4284f7396a434e64aafa4&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce (amd64) magnet:?xt=urn:btih:b0a17a49da5d39509a548a8c6dc68f8caa1a5d36&tr=http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/announce
<hardland> the 32 not the 64
<xubuntu58o> hello
<xubuntu58o> hola hola
<hardland> hello
<xubuntu58o> perdo donde puedo descargar una version ligera para mi equipo
<xubuntu58o> ?
<knome> english please
<xubuntu58o> ok
<drc> !es | xubuntu58o
<ubottu> xubuntu58o: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hardland> I can translate. He or she asks where can get a light version for his computer
<knome> hardland, please, nope - there are loco channels for non-english discussions
<xubuntu58o> forgiveness where I download a light version for my compute
<drc> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/  mimimal version.
<xubuntu58o> tanck you
<hardland> knome, I was only trying to help. Excuse me, I'm new (here)
<knome> hardland, no problem :)
<drc> hardland: Can you give me a link for your torrent (if you did while I was re-booting, sorry)
<xubuntu58o> that product downloaded iso image right?
<xubuntu58o> o puedo formatear desde la misma pc sin cd o usb?
<knome> xubuntu58o, english please.
<hardland> the link in getxubuntu get me to a 14.10. I deleted it after downloading it. I will get it again for you
<xubuntu58o> or I can be formatted from the same pc without cd or usb?
<xubuntu58o> Thanks already downloading xubuntu, good day
<hardland> the torrent is xubuntu-14.04.3-desktop-i386.iso , not 14.10. I was in a mistake
<drc> And I'd still like a URL
<hardland> from here http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<hardland> sorry i'm slow
<xubuntu58o> but if I'm downloading, thank you very much
<xubuntu58o> It is the same link
<drc> hardland: OK, you sure you got the correct torrent link, from the http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ section not the section above it?
<knome> xubuntu58o, they are talking about a different issue, not yours
<xubuntu58o> o sorry
<knome> no problem
<drc> opps...cut-n-paste error   From the Latest release: 15.10, Wily Werewolf section not the Latest LTS release: 14.04, Trusty Tahr section?
<hardland> you're right!!!!
<hardland> I'm feeling so silly
<hardland> thank you very much
<drc> NP...enjoy
<hardland> thanks again
<uupz> i installed xfce but i want to switch to openbox that i just downloaded and installed.  however, whenever i logout, it doesn't give me the option to switch to openbox  how do i change tht?
#xubuntu 2015-10-25
<olzhas> How can I see logs of this channel to find out if my previous question got answered?
<drc> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<olzhas> drc: Thanks!
<drc> np enjoy
<thesqrtminus1> does anyone actually use this?
<drc> Only trolls
<thesqrtminus1> well that must be aggrevating
<thesqrtminus1> *aggravating
<xubuntu485> Have not used ubuntu in a while, but reinstalled 14.0.1 lts and I keep getting error during update cant find server?
<function9x> 14.0.1???
<L_lawliet1> moin
<L_lawliet1> i have a problem i have a laptop and ther is xubuntu and always when i start mumble went the cpu very high and at mumble ther where not the ping and the usernumber chown kann anybody help
<knome> L_lawliet1, are you using google translator?
<L_lawliet1> no
<knome> ok, well, the message made no sense to me..
<knome> if english isn't your native language, there are local community channels which can offer support in your native language
<jani_> s
<intherye> Hi all, since some days I have occasional problems with some GTK dialogs (e.g. network manager, GIMP export dialog): when I open the dialog, the desktop becomes nearly unresponsive, mouse does not react very good. When I close the dialog, after some seconds to minutes, the desktop regenerates. Two times in the last days the desktop became so unresponsive, I had to restart the session. Has anybody seen something similar? What
<intherye>  could be the cause for that?
<intherye> I'm on Xubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> I haven't seen that exact issue, but there should be clues in your logs
<intherye> which logs could I examine?
<cfhowlett> dmesg for starters I would think.  but bring this question to #ubuntu for more eyes and brains
<intherye> OK, I will take a look when it occurs the next time, and ask in #ubuntu. Thanks!
<xubuntu503> hi!
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<cumaxo> hello
<cumaxo> How could I put the notes widget of xfce in a place of my desktop permanently ? ... when I start , always appear in the middle...
<xubuntu40w> Just to mention that there is a problem with Kdenlive when upgrading from 15.04 to 15.10 - see details and workaround here: http://tinyurl.com/o9yds8m
#xubuntu 2016-10-24
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<wikipedia_es> $#^#$|JOIN #wikimedia-ayuda|$#^#$
<lukasmuller> hi to all
<lukasmuller> how i can change my icon theme?
<xubuntu98w> hi all
<knome> hello
<xubuntu98w> I am installing Xubuntu and saw a link to this channel
<Pici> hi
<xubuntu98w> I am currently working as an ASP.NET developer, but I am way more interested in Linux
<xubuntu98w> is there a quick way to switch career paths?
<xubuntu98w> probably to switch to something like C++ and Qt
<knome> i guess learn C++ and Qt and start looking for jobs in that area...
<knome> there's no magic path to anything, especially to a job where you are paid to develop for linux
<xubuntu98w> I have completed the Linux from scratch tutorial
<xubuntu98w> it was a lot of fun :)
<rizton> hello everyone
<knome> 'lo
<knome> ...bye.
<sorinello> Hello. Does anyone has any idea if nsswitch.conf file changed since 16.10 ?
<sorinello> I am talking more exactly about the hosts line
<flocculant> sorinello: looks the same in xenial as in the upgraded yakkety to zesty I've got here
<flocculant> and I assume you don't actually mean 'since 16.10' as 17.04 is only a week or so old
<sorinello> since 16.10 was released :) long story short is that before I was unable to ping my router by its name: ping router. After migrating to 16.10 it stopped working. Now, after editind the nssswitch.conf and moving dns from the last position to the second in the hosts line, it works. So this is why I suspect something changed in the vanilla file, since I did not do any tuning on this file before
<flocculant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23376087/ <-xenial
<sorinello> flocculant, this is what I have after the upgrade: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] resolve [!UNAVAIL=return] dns
<sorinello> and I didn't put this order :P maye some apps, but surely not me by hand
<Indootime> destructor: coucou
<destructor> bonsoir est il posible d'envoyer un message avec terminal?
<knome> !fr | destructor
<ubottu> destructor: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#xubuntu 2016-10-25
<Fatcola> Hey guys, I was hoping to get some help?
<xubuntuuser> hi, there is screen tearing when i move windows around
<xubuntuuser> using xubuntu 16.10
<xubuntuuser> how to fix this?
<_zsc_> I'm having trouble with my 780ti and 16.04.  I'm running dual monitors and getting an issue where only one monitor is working and on that monitor I cannot set a resolution higher than 1280*768.  Which driver should I be using?  I've tried a few at this stage.... cheers
<akxwi-dave> i always go for the resitricted nvidia ones.. neve a problems there
<Jayroro> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu and I have an Intel 7260 wireless card. I was able to find out how to get it to stop disconnecting every 30 seconds or so but now it's very slow. This made me think I should look into getting a more compatible card. Is there a commended AC wireless adapter for max compatibility?
<GridCube> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jayroro> I'm guessing you didn't read the entire question...
<flocculant> Jayroro: actually that link points at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Jayroro_> Yes, I understand it had a list of cards and chipsets. However the chipset I am currently using "works" it just works terribly. I was looking for a suggestion of personal experience perhaps
<flocculant> yea - I got that - not everyone in here speaks english as a first tongue so that could get missed unless it's obvious to them
<flocculant> I can't actually answer - no wireless ;)
<Jayroro_> I would prefer using wired but I would prefer not to dig through walls to run the cable
<flocculant> :)
<Jayroro_> see it's a but unstable...
<flocculant> Jayroro_: have a read here - might help https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2319414
<Jayroro_> Thanks for looking, however that discussion ended with them ruling out every card that was reccomended
<Jayroro_> probably an ethernet bridge will be the easiest to get working
<habbasi> Jayroro_: I'm using a PCE-AC68 without issues.
<Jayroro_> thank you :)
<habbasi> Jayroro_: It needs restricted drivers, though. So depending on your Open-source Nazi-ness...
<Jayroro_> i'm not too concerned with that as long as it is supported
<p4ul> I am trying to install xubuntu on my usb flash drive. How important is it to have a swap partition? I have 8GB RAM so I don't think I need a swap partition or am I wrong?
<bekks> p4ul: Swap on an USB will be horribly slow, so just omit it.
<p4ul> bekks: ok thank you!
<jpt9> I just updated to 16.10 from 16.04, and I seem to be getting "thermald[954]: sysfs write failed trip_point_0_temp" about every 20 seconds or so in journalctl...
<jpt9> I've looked around a bit -- I seem to have a generic /etc/thermald/thermald-conf.xml file.  (I couldn't find one earlier -- I tried running thermald with info logging enabled, which may have created that file.)
<jpt9> However, as far as I can tell, the fans are doing what they're supposed to -- they rev up if I start a render in Blender, etc.
<jpt9> Should I attempt to fix this, or is it fine?  (Computer is a ThinkPad X220 (Sandy Bridge).
<jpt9> Hang on... just realized it might be looking for the config file somewhere else...
<jpt9> No luck -- that didn't fix it.
<phenom> How do you enable autologin on xubuntu 16.04?
<gr1dl0ck> phenom: on what system?
<phenom> gr1dl0ck, lightdm xubuntu 16.04
<gr1dl0ck> are you using this on a VM?
<phenom> no
<gr1dl0ck> ok on a first install when you are asked to create a user and password there is an option there to enable autologin
<gr1dl0ck> you need to tick/enable that
<GridCube> you can also edit it from the user config
<GridCube> or in the lightdm.conf file
#xubuntu 2016-10-26
<phenom> GridCube, I can't seem to find the option in the user config
<phenom> I created a lightdm config file however I've been unsuccessful so far.
<GridCube> phenom, clic to change the password, you will see a box at the bottom that says something like "don't ask password at login"
<phenom> GridCube, Right, I want it to automatically log in, forgoing  any user interaction
<GridCube> yes
<phenom> I've selected that as my alternative
<phenom> However I want it to go from boot to desktop on its own.
<GridCube> you can also edit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> add this lines: autologin-user=phenom  autologin-user-timeout=0
<phenom> I did :)
<phenom> wait
<phenom> I think I messed up
<phenom> let me check
<phenom> GridCube, I created the file in the wrong directory. I just tried what you posted and then it hung. I had to drop in recovery mode and mount the FS to delete the file. doah.
<GridCube> the file already exists
<GridCube> you don't ahve to create anything
<GridCube> also they are two lines
<GridCube> autologin-user=phenom
<phenom> Didn't on mine. :/ Doesn't now Lol I rm'd it
<GridCube> autologin-user-timeout=0
<phenom> Right I got that.
<GridCube> and an empty line after that
<GridCube> you can only edit the file if you sudo
<phenom> within /etc/lightdm/ I have 2 .conf files. lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf and users.conf
<GridCube> mmm
<phenom> I'm pretty sure I created and deleted the lightdm.conf
<GridCube> those are directories
<phenom> There is one directory lightdm.conf.d
<GridCube> ok create a file lightdm.conf
<GridCube> and into it add this: http://pastebin.com/raw/uH6BQr8a
<phenom> done
<GridCube> reboot
<phenom> 10-4 brb
<GridCube> :) did it work phenom?
<phenom> GridCube, Now that worked!
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> wooo!
<phenom> GridCube, Many thanks my friend.
<GridCube> de nada :D
<p00l3> Hello. Is there any solution for fixing crashing thunar after copy-paste action? Found few bug descriptions but latest upates not fixed it yet.
<flocculant> p00l3: no solution, no fix
<p00l3> aww
<p00l3> So what filemanager you recommend?
<flocculant> well I've got a whole bunch installed here for testing purposes
<flocculant> pcmanfm seems to be the one which works more or less ootb - others need things for some options like open terminal here
<Spass> But does it mean Thunar is no longer under active development?
<flocculant> Spass: I can't comment - not someone working on Xfce - but not much is happening currently seemingly
<flocculant> we're looking at options for us
<Spass> I really hope it's just a temporary hiccup and we will see an update soon. I really like Thunar.
<Spass> soon = sooner or later
<Grumps1944> Help please. I have just attemped to upgrade a laptop from 14.04 to 16.04. The upgrade ran OK and the last time I checked it was installing packages. Next time I checked the machine had powered down. Now it will not boot. In recovery mode it will boot to the login prompt. I  am strickly non tech. Can any one advise.
<morf_> Grumps1944: boot to the recovery mode, try "continue running" or something like that you may see some errors ... then if you don't do that again, but select "root console" (or something) and try to check logs from previous boot (/var/log/syslog) look for errors (grep -i error /var/log/syslog)
<morf_> ale it's possible boot live cd + check the logs from it
<morf_> (boot live cd, mount the disk with broken install and check)
<morf_> ale/also
<morf_> in worst case i think you can install into the / partition the new ubuntu or reinstall/upgrade from live cd/usb (obivously don't format disk or you will loose the data)
<morf_> hope it helps somehow
<flocculant> before I tried continue running from recovery - I'd try the dpkg fix option there
<morf_> yeah
<morf_> honestly i have data on the side, simply install clean os the rest have automated so no biggie
<flocculant> Grumps1944: http://i.imgur.com/x0mkgvf.png
<flocculant> Grumps1944: during the upgrade - it should have asked you more stuff - so if all you saw was downloads I'd wonder what the last thing it did was
<Grumps1944> I've got 16.04 on a usb so can see the syslog. There are plenty of errors. The last one being cannot findSQASHFS superblock on sda3
<Grumps1944> Can I reinstall 16.04 without deletimg the user data.
<flocculant> Grumps1944: not get anywhere resuming the upgrade from the recovery menu?
<flocculant> you can reinstall and not lose /home files - but not sure what you mean by user data
<flocculant> though I've not ever done so
<flocculant> you'd be better booting the live session - then backup the data to another usb
<flocculant> if you mean stuff other than what you might have in your home files, not so sure
<Grumps1944>  How do I get to run the recovery menu. When I login as the user in recovery mode I just get the shell prompt. Is there a command to run the recovery menu.
<flocculant> Grumps1944: reboot - while booting - press and hold shift key, when you have the grub menu - choose recovery from advanced options
<flocculant> then once it's booted to the recovery menu try the dpkg option
<flocculant> that said you appear to have issues "cannot findSQASHFS superblock on sda3"
<flocculant> could try fsck from that menu too
<flocculant> I would seriously suggest booting to the livesession - and getting yourself a backup onto another usb
<flocculant> recovery menu looks like this http://i.imgur.com/fF7q6vc.png
<Grumps1944> The problem is that when I select recovery from advanced option I do not get the recovery menu. The system loads up to a login prompt, not the menu.
<Grumps1944> Signing off now. Thanks for your suggestions.
#xubuntu 2016-10-27
<xubuntu49d> posso avere aiuto per installare driver
<RFleming> Greetings!
<RFleming> Where's the backdrops folder located?
<RFleming> nevermind, found it.  /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops for the curious
<RFleming> Anyone alive in here?
<RFleming> looks like http://tracker.xubuntu.org is broken
<flocculant> http://dev.xubuntu.org/
<RFleming> OK
<flocculant> tracker.x.o is old
<RFleming> I got the tracker link from the old roadmap link
<RFleming> (which is the first link returned when searching xubuntu roadmap)
<flocculant> k
<flocculant> changed that roadmap link to point correctly now
<flocculant> RFleming: #xubuntu-devel is probably the best place to point us to things like that :)
<RFleming> duly noted.
<RFleming> flocculant: how many people in the xubuntu-devel team are part of the xfce-devel team?
<RFleming> or are the two truly separate?
<flocculant> definitely not seperate
<flocculant> ~ 4 in our team are xfce that I know of
<RFleming> I am curious about xfce development, but not a lot of info is posted there either
<flocculant> :)
<RFleming> last news was Feb 28, 2015 about how they're partying about 4.12
<flocculant> I'm not one of the 4 :)
<flocculant> I know there's work porting Xfce to gtk3 - we've got testing ppa's for that stuff
<RFleming> How's that going... percentage wise
<flocculant> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce4-gtk3?field.series_filter=yakkety
<flocculant> bbl
<RFleming> ok
<Bucky> Hi, I installed XFCE on an Ubuntu 16.04.1 server and when logging in through VNC there are no icons, did I not do something correctly?
<someone235> Hi, my touchpad scroll doesn't work. Someone knows how to fix this?
#xubuntu 2016-10-28
<jafostes> hello
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi
<jafostes> anyone recommend some software for managment servers windows and switches to install on Xubuntu
<jafostes> ??
<knome> jafostes, i'm not sure i understand the question...
<xubuntu84d> join
<xubuntu54i> hi
<tinman> is it possible to automount fat32 thumbdrives with read/write permission for the current user without specifying a uuid or label??
#xubuntu 2016-10-29
<recon_dsk> o/, have a little problem with my vertical toolbar, I've set it to deskbar to get the window icon horizontal, but then my four workspaces show up horizontal instead of vertical!!
<recon_dsk> never mind, just found the number of rows setting in the workspace switcher
<recon_dsk> all good now
<rfleming> Greetings!
<rfleming> besides updates to software... are there really any differences to 16.10 from 16.04?
<xubuntu75w>  when running ubuntu v1.10.2 not continuous and error alert! / Dev / disck / by-uuid / e16d309e-6df4-4ead-91c4-52986d13b965 does not exist
<xubuntu75w> could help how to solve this problem
<p00l3> Hello again.
<p00l3> I'm going nuts here.. can't solve problem with my keyboard. Ican't type key which should type letter ä. I can do uppercase Ä with shift(doesnt work with caps lock), and i figured out that i can do undercase ä with super key. How can i fix this? pressing this key it doesn't type anything.
<p00l3> I have feeling that somehow its related to ubuntu minimal iso from where i did xubuntu minimal install. In installation process making sure what layout i want i needed to type some letters like w and ä so i got my estonian layout as i wanted.
<p00l3> keyboard is chicony KU-9810
<p00l3> i did sudo locale-gen et_EE.UTF-8 and sudo update-locale
<xubuntu92d> Hello, guys! How can I hide :i386 offers from Ubuntu Software Center?
<SuperSeriousCat> dpkg --remove-architecture i386
<p00l3> http://pastebin.com/3fwXLSYr
<xubuntu92d> <SuperSeriousCat> thanks
<rajivmars> I have installed ubuntu-mate wallpapers in my xubuntu 16.04. where can i found those wallpapers?
<p00l3>  /usr/share/backgrounds/ ?
<p00l3> rajivmars ☺
<xubuntu42d> OK! I delete the i386 architecture, but Ubuntu Software center still shows :i386 packages
<xubuntu42d> I've deleted*
<xubuntu42d> It do that, after I installed and purged binutils-multiarch
<xubuntu42d> It does that*
<xubuntu42d> How can I hide :i386 packeges offers?
<xubuntu42d> in Ubuntu Software center
<rajivmars> p00l3: I am very sorry i was out in front of my computer for a while. i am just comming back.
<p00l3> no worries ;)
<p00l3> anyway i did something stupid and i got my keyboard working. added keyboard shortcut ä for key ä and after first pressing i got error. then i deleted this obvious dumb shortcut and after that all fine. getting solution without logic is.....
<rajivmars> p00l3: how do i access those wallpapers?
<p00l3> rajivmars: you want delete them?
<p00l3> sudo thunar  ?
<p00l3> in console
<rajivmars> p00l3: No! I wanted to use them, but i can't find those.
<p00l3> so the location  /usr/share/backgrounds/ is wrong?
<rajivmars> p00l3: In backgrounds nothing is available
<p00l3> rajivmars: what about /usr/share/wallpapers/ ?
<flocculant> rajivmars: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/all/mate-backgrounds/filelist
<rajivmars> p00l3: 'wallpapers' also does not contain those wallpapers
<p00l3> rajivmars: it should be /usr/share/backgrounds/xfce/ if you use xfce.
<p00l3> http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/mate-backgrounds?&#where_is_wallpaper
<rajivmars> p00l3: ok. i am checking it.
<flocculant> rajivmars: : they are in /usr/share/backgrounds here
<rajivmars> p00l3: i am sorry:) those wallpapers are in   /usr/share/backgrounds/ as you told me. thanks.
<rajivmars>  flocculant: yes. thank you:)
<p00l3> ;)
<rajivmars>  p00l3: actually i was doing some other tasks as well when you told me about that ,therefore i was not able to concentrate on those folders.
<xubuntu73w> Mouse wireless xubuntu 16.10 not func
<promet> I can't seem to set a static ip in xubuntu, I've tried creating a /etc/network/interfaces.d/wlan0.cfg, but no dice, anyh thoughts?
<promet> That is, it seems to be ignoring that file
#xubuntu 2016-10-30
<desertofunknown> hello there trying to see if anyone else is having issues with xubuntu 16.10's install
<desertofunknown> The problem I am having is that starting the installer either in try without installation mode or install ubuntu mode regardless of if its booted in uefi mode results in a blank screen which I can workaround with nomodeset but my mobile phone that I tether with starts rebooting continouesly making me unable to access the net during the live install
<desertofunknown> So my problem is kind of two headed here and correct me if I am wrong I believe has to do with the kernel
<desertofunknown> My main point is to see if this is a known issue and if there will be an install image released to fix this problem
<desertofunknown> Now for the details of my hardware I am on a Asus sabertooth gen3/rev2.0 mb amd 8370 cpu and my gpu is a msi gtx 970
<desertofunknown> As a heads up all previous versions from 12.04-16.04.1 all install fine without any issues
<desertofunknown> Currently I am trying to do an upgrade from version 16.04.1 to 16.10 to see if this is a possible workaround I have also installed a manually compiled mainline kernel to test with the upgrade post install to see if I can narrow it down to being an issue with the xubuntu default provided kernel in 16.10
<desertofunknown> I will let you know the results ASAP and hopefully you can help me through this and provide a working xubuntu kernel if that is the issue
<Desertofunknown> Hello, im back. So yes the issue with xubuntu 16.10s install was partially due to the kernel
<Desertofunknown> But the usb issue with my tethered phone rebooting over and over is not
<Desertofunknown> Sometime during the upgrade i am assuming to do with networking it cut off the net and the phome started rebooting constantly
<Desertofunknown> This is very bad news for me as its my only access to the net
<Desertofunknown> If a developer could help me with this i would appreciate every second of their time
<Desertofunknown> I was disconnected
<Desertofunknown> If there is someone who has time to help me please let me know
<bomb> Hey, will there be Xubuntu 16.10?
<flocculant> there is a Xubuntu 16.10
<flocculant> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<bomb> Oh I missed that.
<bomb> Hmm, stuff got ported to GTK3.
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> stuff is being ported to gtk3 - in a ppa, development
<bomb> Oh
<bomb> What's new in 16.10 then?
<bomb> I'm trying to decide whether I should upgrade or not.
<flocculant> not much change between 16.04 and 16.10
<xubuntu14i> Hello! I'm installing Xubuntu 17.10 now, any ideas why the developers skipped the version convention of the year and month?
<xubuntu14i> I meant 17.04 Silly me!
<xubuntu14i> Zesty Zaupus, what a cool name!
<knome> xubuntu14i, 17.04 isn't released. nothing has been dropped.
<xubuntu14i> Huh?
<knome> xubuntu14i, in other words, 17.04 is released in april 2017.
<xubuntu14i> That's what I'm installing now, latest AMD64 build. Is that a bug?
<knome> is what a bug?
<xubuntu14i> The fact that I've somehow managed to get 17.04
<knome> the *development* on 17.04 has (kind of) started, so yes, images are available...
<xubuntu14i> Oh okay, is it stable enough for use?
<knome> ...but they are not released, and will most likely break something in your system in a way or another
<cfhowlett> but 17.04 is in no way ready for prime time
<knome> no.
<xubuntu14i> Ah
<knome> that's why it's called "development"
<xubuntu14i> Well that makes a lot of sense
<xubuntu14i> I can't be bothered to download another image so I guess I'll just commit to being a bug tester
<knome> well... good luck with that.
<xubuntu14i> Thanks, it seems okay at the moment. GRUB didn't install properly though
<knome> anyway, if you decide to do that, then consider helping the xubuntu team out by running pre-specified testcases and any other things the team might need
<knome> the best way to get in loop with that is to join #xubuntu-devel and poke akxwi-dave
<xubuntu14i> Okay, thank you bery much
<xubuntu14i> *very
<xubuntu14i> Do you know of a good Cli IRC client? I don't normally use IRC and I don't want to have a browser window open all of the time.
<knome> i use irssi
<xubuntu14i> Okay, thank you very much. See you later, I guess.
<DylanHamer> Hey
<xGrind> DylanHamer, hey
<Rarrikins> How do I make the whisker menu bigger?
<Rarrikins> Found it (upper right corner).
<ngomes> hi, xubuntu 16.04 user here. how to disable the xubuntu loading screen so that it won't appear , before the login screen ?
<Rarrikins> Do you want a different splash screen or to see what's happening during boot?
<ngomes> i want a blackscreen
<ngomes> i already configured framebuffer, it's a black screen but it appears something fast , the loading screen then login screeen
<ngomes> maybe i don't want the splash screen ? ( no splash on grub options ? )
<Rarrikins> I think you can do that by editing /etc/default/grub, and changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "quiet" then running sudo update-grub2
<ngomes> ok done , rebooting to check
<ngomes> Rarrikins, did that. it no longer shows image but it show some hdd output
<Rarrikins> ngomes: Is it from Linux or from BIOS?
<ngomes> Rarrikins, from linux
<ngomes> fsck i believe
<Rarrikins> Are any partitions marked dirty?
<ngomes> no always show clean
<ngomes> no ,always show clean
<ngomes> maybe GRUB_BACKGROUND would help ?
<ngomes> gonna try brb
<ngomes> GRUB_BACKGROUND did not workout
<ngomes> thanks for all, i'll keep it like it is right now
<ngomes> could not find a better way
<desertofunknown> Hello there hopefully someone is on who can help me today
<desertofunknown> I am still having the same problem from yesterday with xubuntu 16.10
<desertofunknown> But the usb issue regarding my tethered mobile phone is not related to the kerne;
#xubuntu 2017-10-23
<PeterGustav> Just installed XUbuntu 17.10
<PeterGustav> - Mouse pointer speed is not adjustable
<PeterGustav> - I can't get the taskbar on the primary monitor unless I position the primary monitor on the left side
<PeterGustav> - The Grub bootloader does not react to keypresses, I'm basically locked-out of the other OSes
<PeterGustav> Well done folks
<PeterGustav> Will you guys ever make a desktop OS, that doesn't piss me off already in the first 10 minutes of use?
<foca__> Is the servers with any problem today ? My system is taking a long time to download packages
<MrRobot7> I upgraded from Xubuntu 16.10 to 17.04 to 17.10, Chrome is very sluggish and laggish, pages and it's own gui part of the app, is there known fix for that?
<foca__> Getting this error in my Xubuntu...[pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running. What' this could be ?
<torv> foca__: Try a local mirror for faster DL.
<foca__> torv: Pulseaudio is related with that ?
<torv> foca__: No, but your "taking a long time to download packages" may.
<foca__> torv: I did what you've said and the packages are downloading normally now ... thanks
<foca__> This is an error that is showing in logs ... [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<flocculant> foca__: re pulseaudio - do you actually have an issue with sound? or just worry about some log entry?
<sorinello> Hello. I am running xubuntu 17.10 but  I formattted using ext4 a external disk, after mounting it, Thunar does not give me any write permissions
<sorinello> looking in mtal, I see that the drive is mounted as arw
<sorinello> it is mounted under /media/myusername
<sorinello> and yet, I still have no write permissions
<sorinello> I have chwoned the entire dir recursively, and Thunar still doesn't let me create files or dirs
<sorinello> ok, nvm, seems thunar needed a restart
<jetage> Has anyone else encountered weird handling of usb thumb drives with 17.10?
<well_laid_lawn> jetage:  are the being mounted and you can't write to them ?
<jetage> On insertion, empty 8GB drive shows up on desktop as 8GB drive with no volume name, then also as an empty 1.3 GB drive mounted by another user.  Opening this mounts a duplicate.
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jetage> Do you know what package this would implicate?
<well_laid_lawn> I would guess it would be xfdesktop
<jetage> Interesting note, 1.3 GB is the size of Xubuntu 17.10 image, which this was used to install, but drive has been reformatted back to a single partition.
<knome> because it shows partitions that *are* mounted?
<jetage> Shows up as expected on a machine running 17.04.
<jetage> Deceptive observation, proves.  Just inserted 16GB drive - it does same thing, with 1.3GB drives mounted by another user, creating duplicates when clicked.
<knome> is this a clean install?
<jetage> Not on bare metal.  Upgrade from 17.04, via usb image, because software updater crashed.
<jetage> Okay, I have experiments to perform.  Was just wondering if anyone else had encountered the like.
<ddoobb> how to search files in Thunar? Ctrl+F doesn't only matches initial string.
<xubuntu55d> Please advise how to get the volume icon back @ top bar. Thanks.
<xubuntu26i> install eclipse c
#xubuntu 2017-10-24
<CoderEurope> Happy national iPod Day
<flocculant> 0_0
<CoderEurope> flocculant: Do you have an off-topic channel ?
<CoderEurope> and are you there ?
<flocculant> CoderEurope: #xubuntu-offtopic
<MaximeLeloup> Hi, I'm a new user of Xubuntu (come from Ubuntu that was becoming slower weeks after weeks) :)
<GridCube> :)
<MrRobot7> I finally figured out my nvidia driver issue for the latest 17.10 upgrade, I did not have the kernel headers installed, so the nvidia packages installed, but the kernel module was not being built because there were no kernel headers installed, thus no nvidia module loading, in case anybody else sees the issue I had
<Unit193> You can actually get the nvidia packages installed without having the headers?  I guess dkms only recommends them, so sure..
<MrRobot7> yea, installs without headers, but if you look closely at the package install (which I didn't notice) you'll see it say it did not compile the nvidia module because of lack of headers, but it doesn't stop there or complain loudly it just installs and your left scratching your head after you reboot and it doesn't work
#xubuntu 2017-10-25
<newbie_melody> Hey... Gosh, I feel stupid for this, but... how do I know which specific image I should download from a mirror?
<Unit193> You pretty much have the choice of: current/lts and 32bit/64bit.  If your hardware supports it, I'd go 64 of course.
<newbie_melody> With the thousands of choices available within a single mirror, how do I know which one is 32-bit? My computer can't handle 64.
<Unit193> Then you'd go for something like xubuntu-16.04.3-desktop-i386.iso or xubuntu-17.10-desktop-i386.iso
<newbie_melody> Alright. Thanks!
<xubuntu01i> how can i install linux.exe on windows 3.11?
<f76> Hi folks. I've been installing and setting up Xubuntu and my network indicator applet has disappeared from the system trey. Would anyone know how I get it back?
<f76> I need it to connect to my VPN
<f76> brb restarting
<f76> A system restart seems to have fixed my issue for now. Quite a few bugs I've come across, but I guess I'll have to wok through them alone.
<raff> salve
<fChanX> Hello
#xubuntu 2017-10-26
<Blessed> Hey i installed xfce on ubuntu but how can i install xubuntu theme?
<cfhowlett> themes only?  apt install xfwm4-themes
<Blessed> ah ok i guess
<Unit193> Not for the Xubuntu themes, that's just greybird.
<Unit193> !info greybird-gtk-theme
<ubottu> greybird-gtk-theme (source: greybird-gtk-theme): grey GTK+ theme from the Shimmer Project. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.22.5-0ubuntu1 (artful), package size 502 kB, installed size 3689 kB
<Blessed> i wanted to change panel menu button to xubuntu one
<cfhowlett> hey blessed?  you can install xubuntu-desktop over the top of ubuntu.  logout, choose a session, login
<Blessed> cfhowlett, maybe, but it will install all xubuntu desktop :)
<Unit193> Blessed: There's also xubuntu-core, you can take a look at  apt-get install -s (for simulate) xubuntu-core^
<Blessed> ah ok
<Blessed> should i use apt or apt-get?
<Unit193> Doesn't matter.
<cfhowlett> blessed a closer look suggests that xubuntu-artwork might be what you want. https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/xubuntu-artwork
<Blessed> cfhowlett, ah yes could be
<cfhowlett> apt install <packagename>
<cfhowlett> preceded by sudo of course
<Blessed> cfhowlett, ok thanks :)
<cfhowlett> happy2help! Blessed
<celeris> Hey all, how can i upgrade to 17.10 from 16.04?
<pmjdebruijn> do-release-upgrade :)
<celeris> Then it says no new release found :/
<pmjdebruijn> but apparently you need to change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<celeris> what do I have to edit there?
<pmjdebruijn> I think the file is self documenting
<celeris> You're right, fixed it! Thanks
<GreatEmerald> How is the default panel layout in Xubuntu determined? By default there's no /etc/xdg/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml file
<GreatEmerald> If I edit my layout and then put ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml there, then remove all files from ~/.config/xfce4, I still get the Xubuntu default layout
<nosmelc> Will Software & Updates on my Xubuntu 17.04 install offer me a chance to upgrade to 17.10?
<akxwi-dave> nosmelc:  you will need to check the update tabs as to what setting you have
<akxwi-dave> make sure that the "notify me off a new ubuntu verison" is set to "For any new version"
<nosmelc> akxwi-dave, checked it.  That's how it's set
<akxwi-dave> do you want to upgrade before it nexts checks..? if so you could always  run     "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"      in a terminal
<nosmelc> akxwi-dave, thanks
<xubuntu53i> hi
<xubuntu53i> new to xubuntu here.... not much of a coder or programmer. i am on the infrastructure side
<xubuntu53i> need to know how to custumize this sytem according to my needs using cmd
<GreatEmerald> xubuntu53i: Hah, I'm doing some of that right now myself
<GreatEmerald> Hrm, I still don't get where the panel settings are coming from
<GreatEmerald> I remove .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-panel.xml, and nothing happens
<GreatEmerald> I reboot, and still nothing happens, it doesn't get regenerated or anything
<krytarik> GreatEmerald: For the Xubuntu session, '/etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/' is used instead.
#xubuntu 2017-10-27
<najeeb> hey there,, i have question for xubuntu related
<najeeb> any one is online...
<najeeb> why create this irc chat room
<pmjdebruijn> najeeb: some people are at work, some are asleep
<pmjdebruijn> najeeb: you can't expect immediate answer on irc anywhere really
<pmjdebruijn> najeeb: and ask your question, and stick around and wait for an answer
<ivychend> I met a problem, pavucontrol can not conneted to pulseaudio
<ivychend>  and xubuntu missing pavucontrol icon
<ivychend> aplay command play music well, that means driver of sound card is ok
<ivychend> can not find any valid information through websit
<ivychend> was there anyone met this problem before, any help would be appreciated
<ivychend> my system is xubuntu 16.04 running on armhf(32bit armv7 cpu) board
<lyze> Hello! In (for example) i3 you have one workspace per monitor, but in xfce you have one workspace per all screens together. Can I change that behavior somehow?
<xubuntu732> i need help
<xubuntu732> nice..
<elon-musk> hello
<elon-musk> anyone here?
<mark76> Yeah
<elon-musk> hey
<flocculant> often are
<mark76> Hello
<flocculant> !ask | elon-musk
<ubottu> elon-musk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<elon-musk> when i install xubuntu
<elon-musk> should i install nvidia driver? or it is just fine to stay with nouvau driver?
<mark76> Hmm.  I prefer Nvidia.  But my graphics chip is ancient
<flocculant> elon-musk: I test xubuntu - I install nvida to test it installs here, then I uninstall
<flocculant> BUT
<elon-musk> mark76, yes
<elon-musk> flocculant, ?
<flocculant> if you do that gaming stuff it 'might' be preferable, or even for other occasions
<elon-musk> ah ok
<flocculant> elon-musk: I don't type fast ;)
<elon-musk> flocculant, no sorry for that
<elon-musk> flocculant, when i use nouvau i get some problems with pulseaudio
<mark76> Personally I prefer the proprietary blob to the open source wannabe in this case
<elon-musk> ok cool, i will try it hope not to face overheating
<flocculant> elon-musk: mmm - well I don't have any video/audio issues, though I mpd - and swap between direct alsa and using pulse, never had the pulseaudio issues others di 6 or so years back
<flocculant> mark76: works for you then - when there's an *buntu one works for me too - but I think new stuff can be a bit patchy
<elon-musk> flocculant, not priority driver ?
<flocculant> I try to check the nvidia site - then check what 'we' have to correlate driver match
<flocculant> elon-musk: not what I mean - not priority for ME
<elon-musk> very good nouvau driver  is faster that priority one and lightweight specially in xubuntu
<flocculant> I do tend to fall back to that - wfm
<afterdeath> yo
<afterdeath> looking for
<CoderEurope> Iam on xubuntu 17.10 - can someone help me set up my vypr Vpn, please ?
#xubuntu 2017-10-28
<redblade7> hi
<redblade7> where do you go to report bugs with ubuntu packages
<redblade7> as in
<redblade7> a program that worked before artful but now crashes
<redblade7> even though it's in the repository still
<redblade7> (bombono-dvd, which, under artful, crashes when you load or add video files to it)
<redblade7> s/load/load a project
<well_laid_lawn> 1bugs
<well_laid_lawn> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ivychend> xubuntu 16.04 pulseaudio startup error,
<ivychend> information:https://gist.github.com/anonymous/52fbf958fcb6c72878a2fecb7c7d2eab
<ivychend> anyone encounted this before
<ivychend> ??
<ivychend> anyone fimiliared with pulseaudio and pavucontrol here ???
<j0chn> Hey guys...
<j0chn> I got a problem regarding file visibility
<j0chn> I had 2 Partitions on my HDD the first one was about 200GB and the second one about 700GB
<j0chn> When I installed Xubuntu (coming from arch) I deleted the 700GB partition and rezised the 200GB to 900GB.
<j0chn> I use this partition as my home partition
<j0chn> Now Xubuntu created a whole new home directory with its folders (e.g. Downloads, movies, music...)
<j0chn> I cannot acces the files anymore... but the space is still allocated. so I hope that the files are not lost and just not displayed
<j0chn> Displaying hidden files and listing files with "ls" via terminal do not list them either
<j0chn> so how may I acces those files now? I cannot mount the partition into another directory because "home is busy"
<j0chn> Okay long story short... I'm an idiot....
<j0chn> I thought my home directy is /home, but I forgot it is /home/user/... the files are located in /home/.... sorry for bothering you
<ChEeZeBaLL> hey everyone, n00b here. I installed wine and I'm able to run my windows applications just fine in Xubuntu, but I'm wondering if there's a way to make the Thunar file manager display the EXE's custom application icon rather than a generic exe icon
<krytarik> ChEeZeBaLL: It would seem you could just install 'gnome-exe-thumbnailer' and it should work.
<ChEeZeBaLL> hhmmm.. it seems to already be installed
<ChEeZeBaLL> I customized my system icons with an icons theme; i wonder if that's interfering..
<ChEeZeBaLL> although a search with the google machine shows a few other people having problems with gnome-exe-thumbnailer and thundar
<ChEeZeBaLL> *thunar
<ChEeZeBaLL> hah there's a youtube video about windows exe icons not showing in thunar; their solution is to install nautilus -_-
<ChEeZeBaLL> the gnome-exe-thumbnailer github repo says that Tumbler needs to be installed for it to work with Thunar, which I also already have
<ChEeZeBaLL> sooo.. kinda looks like their Thunar integration is broken
<mks81> help
<knome> mks81, just ask the question...
<mks81> Thunderbird open too long pdf attaches (7-20 seconds).  16.04 okular
<mks81> evince same effect
<mks81> Thunderbird above 45
#xubuntu 2017-10-29
<medardo> good
<medardo> can you help me. I have installed xubuntu on an asus Eeee PC 1011px but there is no audio.
<medardo> when executing the "alsamixer" command in the terminal, I get the headpone in "MM" and 0
<medardo> if I go up to 100 if it sounds.
<medardo> but when restarting the computer I have to do the process again
<medardo> how can I make the audio work well?
<udzguru> hello all
<udzguru> my mysql server won't start anymore. i get some mysterious apparmor denied messages. can anyone help me?
<knome> udzguru, any more after what?
<udzguru> yesterday in the evening it just ran fine. today in the morning i realized the mysql server was not running (when i wanted to access a web application). so i wanted to start the service and since then i get apparmor errors
<udzguru> i already tried to reprofile ... the apparmor errors are now gone. but the server still does not start
<knome> did you upgrade packages yesterday? which xubuntu version?
<udzguru> yesterday there were no updates
<udzguru> its 17.10
<udzguru> on thursday there were some updates ... as far as i can tell none regarding mysql ... but a systemd update.
<knome> i don't have an idea why this isn't working but this info should help others help
<udzguru> knome, thanks!
<cruxic> Question: In Xubuntu I am unable to adjust the speed of my mouse.  Neither the "Acceleration" nor "Sensitivity" sliders have any effect.  This happens on 3 separate computers with 3 different mice (two Logitech and one Microsoft).  I'm on 17.10 now but the problem was in 17.04 as well.  Is this a known issue?
<roman> hello!
<slickymaster> !hi | roman
<ubottu> roman: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<roman> hi slickymaster! hi ubottu!
#xubuntu 2018-10-22
<Unit193> < sorinello> Hello. Any plans for 18.10 on i386....Ubuntu disabled the 32bit upgrade path as it is intended to drop that arch sometime before the next LTS, not quite sure yet.  As such, Bionic will be supported longer (3 years for Xubuntu) and their goal is to prevent people from upgrading to a path that dead ends.
<Unit193> Regarding the icons, yes they're not my favorite either.  They come from Elementary's icon theme though.
<sorinello> Unit193, thanks a lot for the replies. ANother thing I figured it out on my Lenovo Thinkpad (clean install, TWICE) is that the "Sound Menu" from the indicator applet does not work anymore. Volume buttons do not work anymore (multimedia keyboard and laptop's own keyboard. It's like they are dead. The fix is to add  "Pulse Audio Plugin" item to the taskba
<Unit193> ...Pulseaudio plugin *is* default in the panel. indicator-sound is no longer shipped.
<Unit193> You either need PA plug, or indicator-sound+xfce4-indicator-plugin+xfce4-..Whatever the volume one is.
<Unit193> xfce4-volumed, unsurprisingly.
<sorinello> Unit193, let me try
<sorinello> Unit193, indeed, holy s**t it worked. I googled a ton and found nothing helpful. It is still not clear to me what the issue was
<Unit193> xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin is likely the better way to go (hence why it's the default.)
<sorinello> so a sepaarate item in taskbar instead the one supplied with the Indicator Plugin ?
<Unit193> Yeah.
#xubuntu 2018-10-23
<rohang02> Hello.
<rohang02> Trying IRC for the first time.
<Iolo> hello
<Spass> hello Iolo
<mildtaste> hello
<KdeKris> Where or what is the command given when I turn on or off the hardware switch for wireless?
<KdeKris> The laptop I'm working on has f12 as the wireless hardware switch, but "rfkill list" shows that wireless is hard blocked. No matter what key combo I try, it won't unblock. I'm pretty certain that I need to manually assign the key combo, because it isn't assigned in settings anywhere.
<brainwash> so, you already know the command "rfkill"
<KdeKris> yes
<brainwash> and "rfkill unblock wlan" has no effect after using the hardware switch?
<KdeKris> None
<KdeKris> the hardware switch is the f12 key, and has an orange led on it that doesn't change, no matter what I try. It's supposed to turn blue when enabledd
<KdeKris> enabled*
<brainwash> no idea then
<KdeKris> The volume keys are f9 f10 and f11, and they work perfectly.
<brainwash> searching the web for your laptop model + f12 gives no helpful results?
<KdeKris> None that I haven't tried. My browser history for the last five hours is nothing but searches related to this.
<kumool> I'm having the same problem, no clue what to do
<brainwash> the switch should work before you even boot any system, or? like, when you open the BIOS/UEFI config screen
<KdeKris> "rfkill list" shows that phy1: wireless LAN is soft block toggled on and off when I hit f12, but hard block never changes.
<brainwash> well, maybe ask in #ubuntu or ##hardware
<brainwash> it's not something specific to xubuntu or xfce
<KdeKris> I asked here, because I think I need to assign the key manually to toggle the hard block. However, I need to know what command is run in the background when the key is pressed.
<KdeKris> Oh well, I'll try again tomorrow. It's the end of my shift, and I need to go to bed.
#xubuntu 2018-10-24
<faonecze> hi~
<KdeKris> Anyone know why an older wifi card in an old laptop won't turn on? rfkill list shows it is NOT soft blocked, but it IS hard blocked. However, the hardware function key to turn it on isn't working.
<KdeKris> Maybe wrong drivers?
<KdeKris> Bad kernel module?
<sappheiros> hey guys
<sappheiros> why should someone choose xubuntu instead of lubuntu?
<sappheiros> (1.6 GHz CPU, 2 GB RAM, 40 GB HD)
<n-iCe> well
<n-iCe> I use xubuntu, I find it more useful for laptops
<sappheiros> why's that?
<n-iCe> but for that pc you mentioned abose, go for lubuntu
<sappheiros> this is a laptop
<n-iCe> better optimized for laptops that's all
<n-iCe> you can try both without installing easily
<n-iCe> and choose the one you want
<sappheiros> i don't want to spend the time downloading and preparing installation media .......
<n-iCe> sappheiros: well
<n-iCe> use lubuntu
<n-iCe> is my advice to that specs
<Unit193> I had something with less ram, a Pentium M that ran Bionic.  At the end of the day it's going to be the browser, not the system that you struggle with.
#xubuntu 2018-10-25
<xubuntu54w> How do i create a account so that i can login my computer?
<xubuntu54w> Hello???
<Iolo> You would normally do that during installation.
<xubuntu54w> I know but this is my moms old computer so she doesnt know her old login for xubuntu is there another way?
<xubuntu54w> Because ive researched everything i could
<xubuntu54w> Is there someway to create a new account online on a different device?
<xubuntu54w> Or a way to reset my computer to be like new??
<xubuntu54w> Hello?
<knome> !patience | xubuntu54w
<ubottu> xubuntu54w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu54w> Ok
<xubuntu54w> Are you tech support?
<xubuntu54w> You arent being much help
<xubuntu54w> Fuck this service you lazy fat fucker
<Babloyi> :D
<Babloyi> you're the most useless tech service ever, knome
<knome> indeed
<knome> especially while i'm doing non-tech-support tasks that i'm even paid for
<xubuntu51i> Dc
<xubuntu51i> dc
#xubuntu 2018-10-26
<hc3> Hi guys. Does anyone know how to properly install Nvidia driver so it doesn't cause "black screen" pc is stuck during boot in
<hc3> It seems to be common issue. But I couldn't find solution for that
<Spass> hello hc3, how do you install your drivers? I've installed mine using default GUI Additional Drivers - /usr/bin/software-properties-gtk --open-tab=4
<Spass> then I've checked nvidia-driver-390 metapackage, also - what card do you have?
<hc3> Spass, first time as you did and second time using ppa
<hc3> I have geforce gt 740m
<hc3> Both times with same result. Had to recover via grub console and 2nd time using liveusb
<hc3> Btw have you been asked for password during driver installation?
<Spass> It's a mobile card, so maybe the issue is somewhat related to Optimus, not sure. Another way to recover is to remove nvidia-driver-390 (or -396) package from tty1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1) when you see the black screen, then upon next reboot you should be using Nouveau again. I'm not sure about the password, but probably yes.
<hc3> Yeah no problems with recovery itself. Just want to make that driver work
<hc3> Is it may be good idea to install optimus on its own and test it?
<Spass> What comes to my mind is disabling Intel GPU from the BIOS if that's possible or trying Nvidia Primie (nvidia-prime).
<Spass> Maybe it always uses your integrated Intel card on boot, so it conflicts with "nvidia" driver
<hc3> Let me check if there is option to disable intel gpu in bios...
<Spass> But unfortunately I don't have much experience in that matter, so you should wait for someone more knowledgable to respond, and since it's not really Xubuntu-only issue you can try on #ubuntu too.
<Iolo> hc3, adding nomodeset to my kernel line in grub fixed that issue for me
<hc3> Spass, i appreciate any help )
<hc3> Lolo, done that. Got screen tesring back, no control over brightness, dysplays were both unclaimed...
<hc3> Tearing*
<hc3> Nothing related to gpu in bios. That brings me to idea of manual switching between gpus. And in general, isolation of parts installed with driver to pinpoint the failure
<hc3> If someone could guide me.. for I'm a noob
<brainwash> hc3: I suggest that you ask in #ubuntu
<krybes> can anyone help with gpu drivers install? nvidia drivers won't work even on fresh 18.04 installation
<hc3> Hey krybes how exactly it does not work?
<krybes> x server settings won't launch for example
<hc3> Thought you have same issue as I have with that driver. Black screen
<krybes> oh no, I have my native resolution and all, but the driver itself isn't working
<krybes> if i use lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 it only shows the intel chipset though
<krybes> however if i use prime-select query it prints "nvidia"
<Lokie> hello! I am running xubuntu 18.04.1 4.15.0-38-generic with bluetooth keyboard and wireless mouse
<Lokie> On local network when I am receiving max traffic (17Mbit/s - due to powerline) everything is fine.
<Lokie> When transmitting I get ~5Mbit/s and the keyboard / mouse lags really hard
<Lokie> cpu stays stable with no real usage
<Lokie> I understand that 2.4GHz wifi can conflict with the mouse & bluetooth, but any idea why it's happening on tx only?
<hc3> Lokie, On tx router is emitting radio energy, on rx it just listen.. or almost like that because tcp means transmitting back kind of checksum
<hc3> If you are looking for solution, I would recommend to try another wifi channel
<hc3> Oh, pc transmits too..
<Lokie> the values I meantioned are all my laptop. So laptop rx from powerline @ 17Mbit/s and laptop tx to powerline @ 5Mbit/s
<xubuntu67w> aiuto
<xubuntu67w> non riesco ad aprire softwere quindi non riesco a installare nessun programma
<xubuntu67w> come posso fare ?
#xubuntu 2018-10-27
<xubuntu07w> hi
<xubuntu07w> did someone have any knowledge of xkbcomp ?
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/xkbcomp.1.html xubuntu07w
<rcartax_> hello
<xubuntu67w> help
<xubuntu67w> how to enable night light on my xubuntu laptop?
<qwebirc11394> how to enable night light on my xubuntu laptop?
<qwebirc11394> how to enable night light on my xubuntu laptop?
<xubuntu67w> how to enable night light on my xubuntu laptop?
<alazywor1> Does Xubuntu 18.10 still support 32-bit?
<alazywor1> I have an old 32-bit machine running Xubuntu 18.04. Tried do-release-upgrade, but it says no new release.
<alazywor1> Yet the xubuntu download page still shows 32-bit options. Why no upgrade?
<pleia2> alazywor1: check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to see what it says for Prompt
<pleia2> it should be "normal" if you want it to check for non-lts upgrades
<alazywor1> pleia2: Thank you, that did the trick.
<pleia2> glad to hear it :)
<alazywor1> pleia2: actually - no! it went to check and found the new release, but it says 32-bit upgrades are not supported. Even with xubuntu? Only way is to do a clean install?
<pleia2> ah, yeah, first line in the release notes :( https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/18.10/release-notes
<pleia2> it probably works, but from the Ubuntu release notes, which we link to: "Users of the i386 architecture will not be allowed to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.10 as dropping support for that architecture is being evaluated and users of it should not be stranded on a release with a shorter support window than the release they are already running."
<pleia2> as a flavor, we don't really have control over what Ubuntu does for the underlying system that we rely upon
<alazywor1> I see. Thanks :(
<Nielzie> mplayer
<Nielzie> whoops, wrong terminal windows..
<Nielzie> Iḿ using irssi, so mistakes can happen :-P
#xubuntu 2018-10-28
<Prest0o> hi, i am using xubuntu and the window limit to resize it is just of 1 pixel !! if i move of 1 pixel, i dont success to grab the window
<Prest0o> how to enlarge it to 3-5 pixels ?
<xubuntu71i> hi, im trying to install an xubuntu here, and it says "no space lef on device" its compleetelly frezzed, next line its : processing trigger for shared_mime
<xubuntu71i> _pacckages bus its there since quite some time already
<xubuntu71i> but
<xubuntu71i> the machine has enogh space on disk gb of ram 4ghz * 8 core dont know...
<Andrio> How much space on the disk?
<xubuntu71i> duno 500 bg
<xubuntu71i> gb
<Andrio> And is that just the one partition?
<xubuntu71i> i have 1 tera disk now doing a second partition to, ç
<xubuntu71i> i have a windows but wated to use a diferent shell... seem like its goin to be expensive... jajja
<xubuntu71i> wanted
<xubuntu71i> ill restart it, it as like 2 hours now installing.... think it will not recover
<xubuntu71i> it moves!!! ill give it a chance... jajaj
<xubuntu70d> Hello can someone help me i installed xubuntu new on macbook pro
<xubuntu70d> ?
<krytarik> Good on you! \o/
<xubuntu70d> HEy
<craigbass76> I'm trying to make a shell script into a panel launcher. Looks to be firing off, but it's not working. THe command is sshfs remote_dir local_dir, and I am prompted for a password. The corresponding fusermount -u local_dir is working fine
#xubuntu 2019-10-21
<pjotter> Hi people. I'm trying to chat on #ubuntu-nl but it says I first need to register my nick. Does anyone know how and where to do that?
<well_laid_lawn> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<well_laid_lawn> pjotter:  ↑
<pjotter> :D Thanks!
<pjotter> I may have another question for you people...
<pjotter> My computer is a bit dated. It's still fast enough to run xubuntu, but the onboard videcard is not supported anymore.
<pjotter> So I would like to buy a new videocard that will be supported (out of the box)
<pjotter> preferable something that will work well with the standard drivers.
<well_laid_lawn> intel is best - next is nvidia
<pjotter> I recently tried an ASUS (nvidia) GEFORCE 710, but had a horrible experience with 18.04. I eventually had to abandon this card.
<well_laid_lawn> with nvidia the proprietry drivers are better
<pjotter> It had all sorts of problems lock-ups and atrifacts on screen. It was just a big mess to be honoust.
<pjotter> The problems were both with standard drivers and the nvida driver.
<pjotter> SO, I now like to try an ASUS, amd GEFORCE
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<pjotter> why?
<pjotter> This is actually what I already have onboard and it works flawlessly. Although 3d is very slow.
<pjotter> I recently saw a video with Linus given Nvidia the finger. So, what does that tell us about Nvidia and Linux?
<pjotter> On various places, nvidia is recommended for Linux. But I also see a lot pages with people that are experiencing problems with nvidia cards. I'm not too sure how well nvidia actually works with Linux in general.
<diogenes_> pjotter, actually Linus kinda had to do that because only after that finger, nvidia started to make drivers for linux.
<tomreyn> pjotter: personally i'd prefer amd over nvidia any time, since they make open source drivers and fast hardware, too.
<pjotter> Well, I don;t know what the problem is. I tested the systemn for about a week. Tried all sorts of configurations/settings etc. NBut I couldn;t get the nvidia card to work properly. So, eventually I just ahd to give up.
<diogenes_> pjotter, first of all if it's working well under nouveau then i'd prefer nouveau over nvidia.
<tomreyn> intel is fine for low budget, and for integrated gpu (amd's *integrated* gpu's are still a little flakey on some boards, though it's getting bette rnow)
<pjotter> When I looked for the problems I was experiencing, I saw a lot of other people are struggeling with the same problems aswell. For instance. I could get the card to work with stand video driver, but then I had a hell of a time getting rid of screen tearing.
<diogenes_> there are ways around tearing so if that's the main problem then it's not a problem.
<pjotter> It could only be done with some kind of 'dirty fix', by issuing a command at startup.
<diogenes_> pjotter, THE NEWEST XFCE 4.14 has no tearing by default.
<diogenes_> dammit, sorry for caps :))
<pjotter> Is that in 18.04?
<diogenes_> it should come with 19.10
<pjotter> That would be great :D
<tomreyn> yes eoan has 4.14
<pjotter> I'm not in need of some fancy videocard. Something that will work reasonably well and have it's own videomemory will do just fine. So I'm looking at the cheapest and most common cards here.
<tomreyn> so you want to assemble a desktop?
<pjotter> I already have a desktop. I just need a new, better videocard.
<tomreyn> and you have none right now?
<pjotter> The onboard one is a bit outdated, not supported by amd and does not work too well with the standard drivers either.
<tomreyn> do you have integreated graphics?
<diogenes_> pjotter, if you want a PC to run linux on, i would recomment to buy something at least 6 month old or better 1 year old, if you buy the newest hardware, chances are you gonna have to still wait some time till it gets fully support or if it even get it.
<tomreyn> not supported by amd? must be reaaaaly old then
<pjotter> Don;t worry, my computer is old enough :D
<pjotter> It's a radeon 32.. someting
<tomreyn> current graphics card may not actually work well with a very old computer
<pjotter> It used to be supported with catalyst driver until they suddenly killed the support.
<tomreyn> lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> actually you should start by determining the mainboard
<pjotter> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RS780 [Radeon HD 3200] [1002:9610] 	Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. RS780 [Radeon HD 3200] [1043:82f1] 	Kernel driver in use: radeon 	Kernel modules: radeon
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep 'DMI:'
<pjotter> It works pretty well. Even no tearing and all. But 3d is completely laggish with the standard driver.
<pjotter> DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/M4A78-EM, BIOS 2102    12/15/2010
<tomreyn> this graphics chipset was introduced on 04.06.2008
<pjotter> It has a beard growing out of it's CD-bay
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> have you considered replacing the system?
<pjotter> No
<pjotter> It;s fine
<tomreyn> should i wait while you do?
<tomreyn> :)
<pjotter> Still fast enough
<pjotter> Does everything I need with very reasonable speed.
<pjotter> So thats not the problem.
<tomreyn> ok
<diogenes_> pjotter, put win10 on it :)
<pjotter> I use a lot of graphical applications that have support for 3d functionality. But the standard driver, for some reason, doesn't work very fast with 3d stuff.
<pjotter> diogenes_: Are you even serious?
<tomreyn> so it's got a 16x PCIe slot, that's good
 * diogenes_ pjotter hasn't notices my sarcastic smile at the end
<diogenes_> i don't think you can even boot win10 on it.
<diogenes_> so linux is the only option, maybe bsd too.
<tomreyn> how much ram is installed?
<pjotter> A staggering 8 Gb
<tomreyn> that's still enough
<pjotter> I would think so.
<diogenes_> DDR2 probably.
<tomreyn> yes
<diogenes_> hence the lag and probably a slow HDD.
<pjotter> System is just fine. No resource problems at all. Processor does almost nothing most of the time. And memory is never used up.
<diogenes_> maybe if you get an SSD it would run mych faster.
<diogenes_> much*
<tomreyn> it just doesn't make sense to buy a graphics card whihc is too powerful to match the other parts
<pjotter> I already have a SSD installed
<pjotter> The onboard videocard is using the normal RAM, so that could be a problem in terms of speed.
<tomreyn> and maximum 256 MB of it, yes
<pjotter> No ehm, 1024 I think
<diogenes_> pjotter, there are still tricks to improve performance and RAM usage by disabling and masking unneeded services.
<tomreyn> mainboard https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/M4A78EM/specifications/   chipset https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_700_chipset_series#780G/780V
<tomreyn> so that's a PCIe 2.0 x16 slot
<pjotter> Yes
<pjotter> It had one free slot of that kind.
<tomreyn> it's really difficult to buy factory sealed PCIe 2.0 gpus nowadays.
<tomreyn> but you may find some leftovers. maybe better buy a pre-owned one.
<pjotter> I used to be able to play tuxkart game and it was very fast. I also used compiz with the rotating cube and all. No problems at all. Until they dropped support for the videocard and the only thing left was the standard driver. It works so slow, that I cannot use these thigs anymore. But the system is otherwise very usable.
<tomreyn> maybe a Sapphire Radeon HD 5450
<tomreyn> it's also passively cooled
<Noboru55> Hello, when i installed Xubuntu, and just installed some games and few software like vlc rhythmbox inkscap,  my hard disk was 32% used of 273,1 GB
<Noboru55> so i did run the bleachbit and i got 9% used of disk
<Noboru55> what happened? i had no cache... nothing...
<Noboru55> language support maybe?
<udzguru> hi everyone.
<udzguru> my settings-menu (xfce4-settings) is empty. anyone got a hint on what this might be and how to solve it?
<xubuntu9w121212> i have installed mate-system-monitor trough terminal and it runs ok but why there is no icon in the programs menu???
<diogenes_> xubuntu9w121212, most likely you have to run: sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<xubuntu9w121212> diogenes_ : that doesnt solved the problem
<diogenes_> xubuntu9w121212, re-log.
<xubuntu62w> relogging again doesnt solved the problem
<diogenes_> xubuntu62w, ok then as the last thing you can do, is to explicitely specify an icon.
<xubuntu62w> omg,,, i installed caja from the software center and again there is no icon
<diogenes_> xubuntu62w, maybe try to change the iconset?
<xubuntu62w> how
<diogenes_> settings > appearence > icons
<xubuntu62w> it seems that i will need to manualy create launchers for newly installed programs
<uRock> Oddly, gnome-system-monitor had no problem with icons.
<xubuntu62w> i see that there are icons in /usr/.../share/applications
<carlos_> memory leakage 40%
#xubuntu 2019-10-22
<cybercrypto> Hi there... I have notice that xubuntu 19.10 iso image is the only Ubuntu flavour that kept the ZFS option available for the installation!
<cybercrypto> does it means that we may have a new '0.1' version soon so the zfs installer can be merged again?
<Unit193> We followed the lead with others adding the option of ZFS, near release it was changed globally how it was done, but the option should be there for others as well.
<cybercrypto> Unit193: thanks. I also agree that would be great if option was kept for all flavours... even the main iso for ubuntu-gnome had the option removed!
<Unit193> One has to specifically select to wipe all partitions, but it *should* be there, I think.
<cybercrypto> Unit193: I tried, couldnt find.
<cybercrypto> It is ok... I am not in a hurry... O just appreciate getting zfs on linux finally baked-up by cannonical. I wokr with zfs for quite long time now in BSD's... cant wait to see it largely adopted in linux.
<Bashing-om> cybercrypto: So far as I have been able to read - ZFS install option is only available at the initial time of the install: https://www.techrepublic.com/article/something-exciting-is-coming-with-ubuntu-19-10/ .
<Unit193> Slight side note: It should be available in Xubuntu Core too. :>
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Speculate how long before you have 20.04 core up for testing ?
<Unit193> I only ever get feedback from one guy testing it, so I want to give him a slight break after eoan.
<Bashing-om> Unit193: Well - I fail then in my duties :(
<cybercrypto> Unit193: Yes, it is still present as an install option for xubuntu 19.10
<cybercrypto> Bashing-om: Yeap... zfs support itself is there... no doubt about it. I am refering to the install zfs option (which was present on the installers (such calamares, ubiquity, etc..)
<Gusj> Hello, I have Xubuntu 18.04 LTS installed and I am looking for the 'Devices' in settings in order to change the color profile, but I am missing Devices is there another way to change color profile by default?
<Gusj>  Hi, I am running Xubuntu 18.04 LTS have not been able to change color profile, screen is too blueish, have install displaycal with no luck, how can one do this ni 18.04 xfce?
<Gusj> Thought it was straightforward to change monitor profile but currently stuck
<diogenes_> Gusj, the newest xfce 4.14 has color management built in.
<Gusj> diogenes_, Thank you, I have 4.12 which is what came with the 18.04 LTS, should I update to that?
<Gusj> diogenes_, When I tried using displaycal. the 'Calibrate and Profile' button is greyed out
<diogenes_> see if you can upgrade first to 19.04 > 19.10 or download 19.10 which has 4.14.
<Gusj> diogenes_, Ok will try that, I started with 18.04 LTS because it was recommended for a beginner
<diogenes_> also no clue how displaycat works, maybe you need additional stuff to install like colord and xiccd.
<Gusj> diogenes_, yes, I iunstalled xiccd, colord was already installed.. and did not work
<diogenes_> in any case in order color profiles to work with xfce 4.14 you need those 2 colord and xiccd.
<Gusj> diogenes_, And how was it done before 4.14?
<diogenes_> Gusj, no clue about that but here is how it looks like in 4.14: https://i.imgur.com/9prl8p4.png
<Gusj> diogenes_, Very nice... thank you... looking into how to upgrade right now
<diogenes_> Gusj, no problem.
<henrebotha[m]> Any educated guesses on when Xubuntu 19.04→19.10 upgrade path will be available?
<Noboru55> Hello, let me show my doubt...  i have a partition 198,5 GB and its used only 157 mb for my audios and pictures....  when i see the properties in thunar, it shows 186,5 GB of 196,8 GB free (5% used) 186,5 GB of 196,8 GB free (5% used)186,5 GB of 196,8 GB free (5% used)
<Noboru55> how is it possible?
<Noboru55> 5% for only 157mb...
<Noboru55> it happened to my partition /  and the bleachbit soved ...
<Noboru55> i am using Xubuntu 18.04
<Noboru55> if it's not a glitch so xubuntu uses more disk than windows i guess
<tomreyn> Noboru55: which file system do you have there?
<tomreyn> (had we not discussed this previously, like a week ago?)
<Noboru55> tomreyn: it's a ext4 partition and i have there only songs and pictures
<Noboru55> i asked it before but i had quit before the answer, i am sorry for that
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7950/reserved-space-for-root-on-a-filesystem-why
<Noboru55> oh, so thats why
<Noboru55> thank you
<Noboru55> but my main partition the /  it was using something like 25% before bleachit... maybe cache files of games..
<Noboru55> anyway.. now i understood
<Noboru55> tomreyn thanks!
<tomreyn> you'Re welcome. you can reduce it a bit, if you feel you need to, or even to 0 on file systems other than the one kmounted at / but you should still try to keep some speace free.
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: They normally delay the upgrade in general... I believe there is no specific date yet, But: it is around 1 week delay if we recall the past history.
<Noboru55> i see, i will let the things this way.about parole, it doesn't run some kind of videos, i installed vlc, its better
<henrebotha[m]> Great answer, appreciate itcybercrypto
<henrebotha[m]> Great answer, appreciate itcybercrypto
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: np, most welcome.
<henrebotha[m]> Great answer, appreciate itcybercrypto
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: you can always check the meta-release file to see if they have publish yet. When the eoan is appended into the meta-release file, you can run the do-release-upgrade tools for sure.
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: meta-release is online and can be checked mannually or via simple script if you will, try wget to output STDOUT http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: let me know if that works for ya.
<henrebotha[m]> Ah that's awesome, reliable way to check
<henrebotha[m]> Thanks
<cybercrypto> henrebotha[m]: np.
<Loeb> I updated to 19.10 (XFCE 4.14 yaaaay!) but now my screen is locking after 5 min. I don't know where that setting is set, it doesn't appear to be related to screensaver (turned off but when on "regard the computer idle after" will always set back to 5min when the settings is opened) or power management (all display management disabled except for "switch off after: 30 min")
<Loeb> I haven't confirmed this on my desktop but I can confirm that it overwrote my xscreensaver settings there.
<diogenes_> Loeb, check how many screensavers you have at startup.
<Loeb> I have "Screen Locker" and "Screensaver", I think those are different?
<diogenes_> definitely.
<diogenes_> disable one and re-log.
<Loeb> I do recall my desktop having two screensavers running or something weird like that, but again the 5 min issue is on my laptop.
#xubuntu 2019-10-23
<Gusj> Hi there, I have Xubuntu 19.04 that I upgrade from 18.04, but when I do 'lsb_release -a' I get this=> "Description:	Ubuntu 19.04 Release:	19.04 Codename:	disco" Shouldn't it say Xubuntu?
<Gusj> I upgrade using the 'Software Updater'
<tomreyn> Gusj: see /etc/os-release does this say xubuntu?
<tomreyn> i think lsb_release always says Ubuntu for all flavors since it's about the foundation / base that is common to all flavors
<Gusj> tomreyn: Hi Tom :) one of the lines says this => VERSION="19.04 (Disco Dingo)" on other lines it mentions Ubuntu never Xubuntu
<Bashing-om> Gusj: ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP '.
<tomreyn> and when you run    cat /var/log/installer/media-info      what does it say?
<Gusj> Bashing-om: I get  ablank line after running that
<xubuntu6w> i have xubuntu 18.04 and i need to delete the tar.xz extract file?
<Gusj> tomreyn: Ok now yes Tom, ===> Xubuntu 18.04.3 LTS "Bionic Beaver" - Release amd64 (20190805)
<tomreyn> Gusj: well that's just what you installed with. is the    xubuntu-desktop    package installed?
<Bashing-om> Gusj: Huh ? I get - sysop@x1804mini:~$ echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP >> xubuntu   XFCE -
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: "the tar.xz extract file"? which one?
<tomreyn> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<tomreyn> ubuntu   ubuntu:GNOME
<tomreyn> ...is what i get, i think Gusj may have run it with the single quotes
<Gusj> tomreyn: I am not sure, I installed originally the Xubuntu 18.04 LTS from liveusb and now I upgraded through Software Updater to 19.04 to get to 19.10
<xubuntu6w> i have xubuntu 18.04 and i need to delete the tar.xz extract file how can i delete these file
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: the "rm" command can delete files
<Gusj> Bashing-om: I ran it without single quotes and got an empty line
<xubuntu6w> you mean type rm in the commad
<tomreyn> Gusj: what's the output for: apt list xubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: i can't provide more details since your questions are unclear
<Bashing-om> Gusj: Is there A GUI active at this time ?
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: maybe you can provide more contextual information
<Gusj> Bashing-om: yes the xfce session
<Gusj> tomreyn: xubuntu-desktop/eoan 2.231 amd64 [upgradable from: 2.228]  +  xubuntu-desktop/eoan 2.231 i386
<tomreyn> Gusj: so your upgrade isn't actually done
<xubuntu6w> i donwload tar.xz file and extract in the desktop but unfortunate i cant remove those files because it shows me lock sign
<Gusj> tomreyn: I am upgrading right now to 19.10 inorder to get the xfce 4.14 which I was told has Color managing integrated, needed to change Color Profile in 18,04 and displaycal would not work, I was not able to get it to work
<tomreyn> Gusj: oh wait you said you upgraded to 19.04 from 18.04. but why is it shoing you the 19.10 version?
<tomreyn> ah, good info to have
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: select all file on desktop, right click on, select properties, then make sure it's writable
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: all the files with a lock sign, that is
<tomreyn> i'm not 100% sure it works like this on xubuntu, but it may
<xubuntu6w> i try it but it is not working
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w: try this instead: open a terminal window, type:    chmod -R +r ~/Desktop/       mkae sure you make no typos there
<tomreyn> (you can copy + paste)
<Gusj> tomreyn: Right now it is in the 'installing upgrade' stage of the updater's GUI
<tomreyn> that's cool with me
<Gusj> so the output of  'apt list xubuntu-desktop' xubuntu-desktop/eoan 2.231 amd64 [upgradable from: 2.228] xubuntu-desktop/eoan 2.231 i386 confirms that I have xubuntu?
<xubuntu6w60> j
<xubuntu6w60> hi can please retype
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w60: open a terminal window, type:    chmod -R +r ~/Desktop/       make sure you make no typos there
<xubuntu6w60> it says Operation not permitted
<tomreyn> xubuntu6w60: hmm i guess you unpacked the files using sudo then?
<xubuntu6w60> what do i type
<tomreyn> sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/      #  again, no typos please
<Gusj> tomreyn: Tom, after it has finished upgrading to 19.10, do I have to erase the previous versions, leftovers? I know the Software Updater says it does it, but is there a manual step that I must take?
<tomreyn> Gusj: it should have cleaned things up already. unless anything is not working which should be working, it'll be fine.
<Gusj> tomreyn: Ok thank you, looking forward to being able to change Color Profiles and explore the new version, really liking Xubuntu
<tomreyn> :) you're welcome. ttyl.
<Gusj> Bashing-om: Now I got the output of the ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP  as Xubuntu Xfce :)
<Gusj> tomreyn: This happened incase it happens to someone else, when I restarted after the upgrade was over and it asks you to restart, that first restart did not have wifi, it was active, turned on the laptop, as I could see it in black and not in gray, btu would not connect to my wifi, then I rebooted again and it connects automatically
<Gusj> tomreyn: happene dboth times, from 18.04 lTS to 19.04 and to 19.10
<Bashing-om> Gusj: :D confirms then that your install is (x)ubuntu.
<Gusj> Bashing-om: Yes thank you :) saved that comm and Toms
<Bashing-om> Gusj: And confirms too that I have not completely lost my sanity :P
<Gusj> Bashing-om: Ahh haha
<Gusj> Just went to 'Color Profiles' in settings to calibrate, but after I start calibrating it asks me to plug in hardware in order to calibrate. I have some hardware for this just not right now at hand, so it does not let me continue calibrating
<GlaceonBM> hey hey, I'm having an issue where my headphone jack isn't working. nothing's being recognized through it
<GlaceonBM> it's been like this for a few releases
<GlaceonBM> I'm on a Thinkpad E480
<diogenes_> GlaceonBM, maybe it's broken?
<GlaceonBM> No, cause it works fine on the Windows partition. I'm dualbooting linux and windows.
<diogenes_> GlaceonBM, have u tried to switch the output manually in pavucontrol?
<GlaceonBM> I believe I tried that in the past, but I can check it again. How would I go about doing that?
<diogenes_> in menu type pavucontrol
<GlaceonBM> Yeah, the only output device available is Speakers. It doesn't recognize the jack at all.
<diogenes_> GlaceonBM, i'd also recommend asking in #pulseaudio.
<GlaceonBM> Okay, thanks!
<diogenes_> np
<xubuntu99w> hi are you human/
<xubuntu99w> ?
<diogenes_> ?
<xubuntu99w> well anyone can suggest me which one is good ?
<Mead> Negative we are meat popsicles
<xubuntu99w> ubuntu or xubuntu?
<diogenes_> xubuntu ofc.
<xubuntu99w> for i3 laptop
<Mead> it is all about your preference and what not.  xubuntu using a different gui that people here tend to like better
<xubuntu99w> have i3 2348m with 3gb ddr3
<xubuntu99w> dualboot with win7?
<Mead> get the 32 bit version if that is still a thing
<xubuntu99w> well it can support win7 64bit
<diogenes_> 64bit is recommended.
<xubuntu99w> so xubuntu is better/
<xubuntu99w> ?
<Mead> it doesn't have enough ram to need 64bit
<xubuntu99w> well someone told me that 2gb+ ram is needed
<Unit193> Right but i386 is being deprecated in Ubuntu.
<diogenes_> 3gb is ok for 64bit.
<xubuntu99w> thanks
<xubuntu99w> will work in dualboot with win 7?
<diogenes_> yes
<xubuntu37w> hi
<xubuntu37w> well 19.10 desktop version work on laptops?
<diogenes_> xubuntu37w, of course.
<xubuntu37w> while installing will it erase any data?
<diogenes_> xubuntu37w, dependin if you know what you're doing.
<xubuntu37w> lol
<xubuntu0w> well i what is the latest version of xubuntu to usa?
<xubuntu0w> use*
<xubuntu0w> hellow
<xubuntu0w> is anyone here?
<xubuntu99w> hi there
<xubuntu99w> anyone here?
<xubuntu99w> xubuntu 18.04 or 19.10?
<xubuntu0w> hi anyone here?
<henrebotha[m]> Patience my friends
<henrebotha[m]> Use whatever version you feel like
<xubuntu0w> well actually im not familier with ubuntu trying it for first time
<xubuntu0w> i have downloaded an iso of xubuntu 19.10 which is about 1.53GiB
<ondondil> 18.04 is long term support release, has support for 3 years. 19.10 is regular release supported for 9 months
<xubuntu0w> so shuld i go for 18.04 or 19.10?
<xubuntu0w> is 19.10 is beta or stable version?
<xubuntu0w> hi
<nikolam> Hi, how do I force desktop icons on 19.04 to appear on primary monitor
<nikolam> I added external monitor to the laptop and both panel and desktop moved to external monitor , I want them on primary, laptop monitor
<xubuntu0w> which one is more user friendly 18.04 or 19.10?
<nikolam> I think it's mostly same stuff since 2006 if you ask me :) but, yes, newer is more reasonable to report bugs in order to make it better
<xubuntu0w> well i have both iso
<xubuntu0w> which one should i install?
<henrebotha[m]> We don't know
<henrebotha[m]> Asking the same question twelve times doesn't help
<henrebotha[m]> Take it slow
<henrebotha[m]> Ask one question at a time
<henrebotha[m]> Wait for an answer
<nikolam> if you are running server and want to be stable and with old packages, and will to update only when next LTS comes, choose LTS, 18.04
<nikolam> If want to use newer stable apps, still supported and able for your reports to count and as well to keep user experience not outdated, choose newest
<henrebotha[m]> 18.04 and 19.10 are very similar. 18.04 is a long term support release, so if you are doing something critical, 18.04 is a good choice. 19.10 is the most recent stable release, so if you want the latest nice features then get that one.
<nikolam> Whnever I enable external monitor, desktop icons migrate to it, how do I keep them on primary monitor and stil use external monitor?
<xubuntu0w> well i am just installing the ubuntu to improve my game performance
<nikolam> then definitely newest
<nikolam> and also it pushes to even newer parts then usually, for games.
<nikolam> then newest
<xubuntu32w> will i still be able to run apps after installing xbuntu ?
<xubuntu32w> win apps?
<nikolam> I figured it, it simply does not care what monitor is primary, but which one is on the left side.
<nikolam> one on the left side gets panel, desktop and app windows
<henrebotha[m]> Which version are you on nikolam ?
<nikolam> 19.04 henrebotha[m] . But I will soon migrate to 19.10
<nikolam> they say xfdesktop got support for setting it to open on primary display.
<nikolam> Will see how it goes for windows manager
<henrebotha[m]> Apparently 19.10 (with Xfce 4.14) has a lot of improvements to display settings, maybe it will be better about fixing monitor layout stuff
<nikolam> henrebotha[m], yes, I'll see how it is after update now.
<Loeb> Since upgrading to 19.10, when coming back from a lid shut + suspend, the desktop is showing for a moment before going to the lock screen. Is this a known bug? I've removed xfce4-screensaver as it seemingly got installed during the upgrade and was messing up other things.
<Loeb> Or, if not installed it got settings changed dramatically.
<brainwash> Loeb: so, you see this problem with the previous locker (light-locker)?
<Loeb> Not actually sure which locker is being used
<Loeb> I hadn't manually changed anything from bionic to eoan
<Loeb> just did `apt upgrade` and let the devs take the wheel
<brainwash> then it should still be light-locker
<brainwash> maybe there's a new report for this type of issue
<brainwash> only found a report for xfce4-screensaver though
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15929
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 15929 in General "on 'suspend' : locking only occurs after resume, desktop is visible (with workaround)" [Normal,New]
<Loeb> @brainwash I think the "suspend happening before screen can be locked" scenario checks out. The posted workaround didn't work but I don't have time to super dig into it at the moment
<Loeb> But it sounds like that's where I should start
<Noboru55> Hello, today i got the same problem twice in Xubuntu 18.04.  I uninstalled the e-mail client and notes in gnome-software  and after i did it, the emulator was uninstalled too and the keyboard alt+esc stopped works.  so i just reinstall all xubuntu and did the same uninstalling notes and e-mail cliente in software-gnome  and again i lost emulator
<Noboru55> and the keyboard shortcut to menu whiskers...
<Noboru55> just installed again the xubuntu now i will not uninstall the mail client and notes...
<Noboru55> in the first time i lost thunar too.... oO  weird things happens when i use that new ubuntu software center
<tomreyn> use apt or synaptic to carry out your changes, then, if you actually read the output, you will know in advance which impact they will have.
<Noboru55> tomreyn: i always liked the synaptic.. i will do it
<tomreyn> if you're moving software that's part of the graphical desktop, and the graphical desktop metapackage gets removed as a result of your changes, this can also cause other packages to be removed
<tomreyn> *REmoving
<Noboru55> i see.. probably when i deleted the email client i got some changes in the menu whisker, panel and other places
<Noboru55> tomreyn but the gimp is better in software ubuntu.. all menu are in the same window
<Noboru55> i do not like that old style.. and the old style is installed in synaptic or apt
<tomreyn> i don't see how your preferences for GUIs relate to package management
<Noboru55> maybe the version of synaptic is not the same of the software center, but its ok.. now everything is ok
<Noboru55> ^ ^
<brainwash> you shouldn't uninstall the email client
<brainwash> actually, the email client launcher
<brainwash> bug 1783764
<ubottu> bug 1783764 in Exo "Deleting "Mail Reader" crashes the computer" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1783764
<Noboru55> brainwash really? i did not know that.... thanks for advice
<Noboru55> i just thought the email client was kinda a icon in panel and a item in menu
<brainwash> yes, it is a launcher
<Noboru55> oh... now i know why i had some problems with alt+esc
<brainwash> but the launcher is provided by an important Xfce library
<Noboru55> they should name it with other name
<brainwash> this was fixed in newer Xubuntu releases already
<brainwash> the entry for email client does not appear in the software center anymore
<brainwash> same for web browser
<Noboru55> i see... but the notes... can i remove?
<brainwash> I think so
<Noboru55> better not.. tired of reinstall xubuntu today
<brainwash> you can remove it via terminal: sudo apt remove xfce4-notes
<Noboru55> brainwash thank you for the explanation
<Noboru55> brainwash i like this.. indicator-stickynotes   looks better
<brainwash> removing a package via terminal will tell you what other packages will be removed also
<Noboru55> right... its better to use the terminal so
<Noboru55> xterm i guess
<brainwash> Xfce has xfce4-terminal
<Noboru55> xubuntu is great, surprised how it works lightweght and fine
<Unit193> You could also use synaptic, which will also say what else will be removed.
<Noboru55> Unit193 yes, good idea too...
<Noboru55> just wondering to do not use the software center
<Noboru55> after a update i can't find the games section in software center... but i'ts ok.. now i will use apt and synaptic
#xubuntu 2019-10-24
<Regor> using "software" to install applications is terrible !  its slow/heavy/buggy 💀️ .  packagekit runs in background always eating 140-165 mb ram even"software" is opened for once a minute 👹️ ! . it fails the purpose of xfce . apt is best ! i purged "software" (gnome-software) and disabled packagekit /gnome apps . now system runs light and fast 😀️
<Unit193> You can use Synaptic if you prefer a GUI, and package-update-indicator if you need a tray icon to indicate updates.
<Regor> i use apt mostly though i have installed synaptic too.which is conviennt in searching packages in categories.
<Unit193> Or via origins.
<Regor> origins ?
<Unit193> Yes, where the package came from, or if it's local only.  This is useful if you use external repos.
<Regor> cool
<xubuntu63w> Using xubuntu 18.04. how can I connect Android phone.
<xubuntu63w> Using xubuntu 18.04. how can i connect Android phone
<xubuntu63w> xubuntu, how can I connect Android
<well_laid_lawn> what sort of connection ?
<well_laid_lawn> file transfer or access point or ...
<xubuntu63w> Wireless
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/11/connect-android-ubuntu-gsconnect
<xubuntu63w> gsconnect can't install or run
<xubuntu63w> Using 18.04 version of xubuntu
<xubuntu63w> Can not find in software package
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xubuntu63w>  gsconnect show service unavailable
<xubuntu63w> FF extension of gsconnect
<well_laid_lawn> having a read on the net suggests you need the kdeconnect app on your phone
<well_laid_lawn> you can install kdeconnect in xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !ifo kdeconnect
<well_laid_lawn> !info kdeconnect
<ubottu> kdeconnect (source: kdeconnect): connect smartphones to your KDE Plasma Workspace. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.1 (bionic), package size 526 kB, installed size 3068 kB
<xubuntu63w> Kdconnect install in phone but cannot find PC
<xubuntu63w> Did not install kdconnect in xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> kdeconnect will hae to be running on the xubuntu pc
<well_laid_lawn> kdeconnect will have to be running on the xubuntu pc
<xubuntu63w> Ok, then I will install kdeconnect & see gsconnect working or not
<nikolam> I upgraded to 19.10 and everything is slow as hell, system is unusable. Maybe that is something about support for multiple monitors? CPU is T5600 64-bit laptop, worked fine on 19.04
<nikolam> While I am typing (ps/2 keyboard) everything is slow and I am typing blindly. Waited 10 + minutes for hexchat to start
<nikolam> cpu usage showing in panel says one core full use and changing used cores, but in top I can't see anything
<nikolam> And yes, Mega sync proprietary app crashed after update.
<nikolam> and yes, it is lowlatency kernel
<nikolam> I think everything was fine on thes account, until I clicked to enabel dual monitor in non-mirror image config
<nikolam> Seems like multiple monitor option with changes in Xubuntu 19.10/xfce is buggy. (Intel 945GM laptop graphics)
<nikolam> The moment I turn on on external VGA monitor in Display settings in Xubuntu, everything starts to work super slow, like not usable
<nikolam> After I turn off displaying picture on externa display everything speedwise is back to normal
<nikolam> So now I can't use external monitor in Xubuntu 19.10..
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam:  you could try using xrandr from a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> or arandr if you need to click
<nikolam> well_laid_lawn, have you seen previous thing, that turning on external monitor, slows down everything in 19.10
<nikolam> https://pastebin.com/KsWJbAY3
<nikolam> Seems like Screen compositing is problem now in Xubuntu 19.10. When it is turned on and there are multiple monitors enabled (with different images), then it is all slow and unusable. When i turn off compositing, it seems working ok.
<well_laid_lawn> nikolam:  I haven't tried the 19.* xubuntus yet
<nikolam> Maybe it's also about compositing for certain hardware. here is 945GM
<brainwash> nikolam: vsync on or off?
<nikolam> brainwash, i have to find where to check it. it is 945GM graphics
<brainwash> xfce settings > window manager tweaks > compositor
<brainwash> also this https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfwm4/tree/COMPOSITOR
<brainwash> you could test with vblank=xpresent
<nikolam> I don't see vsync option in xfce settings > window manager tweaks > compositor
<nikolam> I will read
<nikolam> with xfwm4 --replace --vblank=glx & and compositing enabled, it is very slow.
<nikolam> with xfwm4 --replace --vblank=xpresent & and compositing enabled, it is ok
<nikolam> with xfwm4 --replace --vblank=off & and compositing enabled, it is working, but slower
<brainwash> okay
<brainwash> xpresent was the default until some months ago. due to some issues with the nvidia driver it was changed back to glx.
<nikolam> yes, didn't have problems on xubuntu 19.04 with this.
<brainwash> the intel driver may enforce vsync via its settings
<brainwash> worth to check it
<nikolam> it didn't behave slower until it is set not to mirror image on both monitors, then it starts like that.
<brainwash> right. you mentioned that.
<well_laid_lawn> man intel    shows lots of options
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15889
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 15889 in General "xfwm4 4.14.0-1. Hi CPU utilization with enabled composition" [Normal,New]
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=15963
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 15963 in General "xfwm4 hanging and using too much cpu time" [Critical,New]
<brainwash> I suggest to read through those
<brainwash> and create a new report if needed
<nikolam> thanks brainwash
<Regor> i see sometimes a 4.1 kb volume disk ! why it appears ? on bionic
<brainwash> Regor: check the properties dialog
<Regor> ok
<Regor> i  Rebooted ..now i dont see it
<Regor> it appears sometimes so i would take note next time
<brainwash> Regor: maybe something to do with the snap package backend
<brainwash> when you run the "mount" command in a terminal window, I will list entries for snap packages
<Regor> i disabled  snap in session/startup on first day of installation since i dont use/need snap . i checked the issue on web ...and found many people facing it on bionic .
<Regor> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2415085
<brainwash> session and startup? but snapd is still present on your system
<brainwash> next time it happens, simply check the output or "mount"
<Regor> ok
<Regor> yeah i would do that
<brainwash> and obviously the properties dialog
<Regor> ok
<tomreyn> maybe also run (and gather the output of)     gio mount --list --detail    then
<Regor> yeah..
<CICDC> Hello, after upgrading to 19.10, I can no longer lock my screen with `ctrl-alt-l` in the app shortcuts, this is still linked to `xflock4` what should I update this to?
<brainwash> CICDC: you probably should ensure that either xfce4-screensaver or light-locker are started with the session
<CICDC> Also in the action buttons in the panel, the "lock screen" also not does nothing. Guessing it's related
<CICDC> light-locker is seems to be running, however `pgreg xfce4-screensaver` didn't return anything so guessing it's not
<CICDC> durp-a-der misspelled pgrep above, but still not running.
<CICDC> Should I remove xflock4 then? Is this blocking something? Why wouldn't the screensaver be loading automatically? Thanks for your help
<brainwash> xflock4 is a simply script
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-session/tree/scripts/xflock4
<brainwash> the xubuntu version is patched, so it has light-locker in the list
<brainwash> does the command "light-locker-command --lock" work?
<brainwash> alternatively, remove light-locker, install xfce4-screensaver, relog, test
<CICDC> Thanks brainwash although light-locker does work, I think I'm going to remove it in favor of of the new xfce-screensaver
<xubuntu54w> ok, silly seeming question.  I'm trying to use the "cheese" application to film with a usb webcam, but the default is my laptops onboard.  Unfortunately, the preferences for cheese, where one can switch inputs, are accessed through a separate menubar at the top of the screen, which appears in gnome, but not by default in xubuntu. Does anyone know
<xubuntu54w> how I can access that preferences in the global menu?
<diogenes_> xubuntu54w, click on cheese > preferences: https://i.imgur.com/FHaWw41.png
<xubuntu54w> when I click on it in the top bar i just get the menu with resize maximize etc.  https://ibb.co/PMMNjS3
<xubuntu54w> i feel like im missing something, but i cant be this inept lol. i been searching how to open the preferences from the command line too, its possible to edit the config but then playing with a cam will become a giant project.
<diogenes_> xubuntu54w, screenshot
<xubuntu54w> i posted a screenshot in the link above. thats my desktop with cheese open. prntscrn doesnt work with the right click menu open, but when i right click on it on the top bar i just get "minimize, maximize, move, resize etc."  im just trying to get the global menu.  in most other apps like firefox or xfce terminal you can force the menu with f10, but
<xubuntu54w> for whatever reason that doesnt work in cheese. frustrating.
<diogenes_> xubuntu54w, then you can record with vlc or guvcview
<xubuntu54w> ah yeah totally forgot vlc can capture, thanks. still frustrating being defeated by such a simple app and a preferences menu lol.
<diogenes_> wel it has the menu in place for me.
<xubuntu54w> weird. i just updated to 19.10 yesterday, i wonder if it's some glitch?
<XubuntuNub> Guys.
<XubuntuNub> I am sorry to let you down but i can't install Xubuntu
<XubuntuNub> hence the nickname
<XubuntuNub> I would like some help guys..
<tomreyn> !details | XubuntuNub
<ubottu> XubuntuNub: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<XubuntuNub> Alright boy, Strap in because this is long. First off, PC spec  : 64 GB HP 360x touchscreen 4gb ram Pentium processor. Been doing the normal Xubuntu set-up and i got the error  Executing "grub-install /dev/sda failed
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> check the bios may be
<XubuntuNub> Willco
<XubuntuNub> USB Boot is enable and Network is disabled. Legacy support is disable and Secure boot too. Boot order of UEFI is USB, OS boot manager
<kadiro> in that way it must work unless the iso is not good or something else
<XubuntuNub> Okay
<XubuntuNub> I just need to burn a new iso on my ysb?
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> chack it with md5sum sha25sum ..
<kadiro> check*
<kadiro> if it is ok than the problem is something else
<XubuntuNub> oh oh oh
<XubuntuNub> kadiro I am seeing another thing
<kadiro> tel me
<XubuntuNub> While restarting, it is having new options
<kadiro> like what
<XubuntuNub> I have Reinstall Ubuntu 19.10
<kadiro> ah
<XubuntuNub> erase ubuntu 19.10
<kadiro> can you boot?
<XubuntuNub> install Xubuntru 19.10 alongside ubuntu 19.10
<XubuntuNub> It is on a live session
<XubuntuNub> of Xubuntu
<kadiro> your machine have already ubuntu 19.10 ?
<XubuntuNub> No
<XubuntuNub> It was on Win 10
<XubuntuNub> I tried a live sesion of ubuntu but it was too demanding
<kadiro> oh things become complicated
<XubuntuNub> That much more?
<kadiro> I guess you already installed ubuntu19.10 alongside with win10 and your liveusb detected it
<XubuntuNub> Yeah?
<kadiro> it tried to overide the boot grub but it cant for some reason
<kadiro> that's my guess i could be wrong
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> If you have already an ubuntu19.10 and you want to switch to xubuntu 19.10 you can try to install xubuntu-desktop only
<XubuntuNub> Problem is I erased Ubuntu to swtich to Xubuntu
<XubuntuNub> I don't understand how it could conflict with each other
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> when you boot without the liveusb do you see the grub menu?
<XubuntuNub> Yes
<kadiro> ah that's the problem
<kadiro> that mean ubuntu is there
<kadiro> but you can install xubuntu even if ubuntu is there
<kadiro> just make sure the iso is good
<XubuntuNub> Alright
<XubuntuNub> Done
<XubuntuNub> What install option should I choose
<kadiro> tell me when you boot with the liveusb what the option you have
<kadiro> In my case I always choose the 1st that have 'Try ...'
<kadiro> that way i can boot in live session and see if i can fix things
<XubuntuNub> Option : 1. Erase Ubuntu 19.10 2. Install Xubuntu 19.10 alongside Ubuntu 19.10
<XubuntuNub> 3. Erase Disk and install Xubuntu
<XubuntuNub> 4. Experimental : Erase disk and use ZFS 5. Something else
<kadiro> don't use the 3rd one
<kadiro> may be the 1st that only remove ubuntu hoppefuly it will don't mess with your win10
<kadiro> not*
#xubuntu 2019-10-25
<XubuntuNub> Running smoothly
<XubuntuNub> not finished tho
<kadiro> I hope it will get success
<XubuntuNub> Mission failed
<kadiro> oh
<kadiro> what happen
<XubuntuNub> The grub-efi-amd64-signed failed to install into /target/
<XubuntuNub> Hmm
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> I'm out of idea but take a look at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/789998/16-04-new-installation-gives-grub-efi-amd64-signed-failed-installation-target
<kadiro> just don't use errase disk but ubuntu only
<kadiro> XubuntuNub> for safety ask before doing any thing to your drive
<kadiro> as you can remove your windows without taking attention
<XubuntuNub> Alright
<kadiro> I must go, you can ask here or in ubuntu channel
<Ricochet77> I wished I had found you earlier. I am in the midst of a nightmare with my computer. The HDD acts like it starting to go bad.  I loaded as suggested GSmart Tool to determine if my HDD is ok. After 4 hours  of testing, indeterminate. Says it is good but with potential problems. Happened again. So this time I loaded Xubuntu 18.04. Seems to work
<Ricochet77> better than Lubuntu 18.04. Go figure. I have an email address of 'road.scholar22@gmail.com if someone could get back with me for a little bit of help for novice like myself. But eager to learn from all you experts. Come to me now you are. But give me a few months and help me grasp the basics of Linux and I will be good. Anyway my system is ready to
<Ricochet77> restart with this new reboot. Hope to keep from the previous installation while I load Xubuntu alongside the Lubuntu. Can anyone help, if you can get a hold me by my email and thanks. R
<CICDC> With the latest update (19.10) I wanted to know if I still need lightdm or if I can remove it and just use the new screensaver? It seems that if it's tied to the xubuntu core (according to synaptic)
<CICDC> it won't be easy to remove, in which case is it ok to just keep around (not interfere with anything)
<nikolam_> seems to me that I can't change screensaver timeout from 5 minutes to anything bigger. It keeps resetting back to 5 minutes..
<nikolam_> only when I hit "+/-" signs after the idle time field, then it remembers and not after entering number in it..
<XoaGray> Anyone have time for a question?
<nikolam> don't ask to ask
<XoaGray> Okay, sorry. the website said this was a help channel.
<nikolam> he didn't get it.
<Noboru55> Hello... please what is the easy way to format a usb pendrive?
<Noboru55> i am kind newbie, because in past i only used slackware in the times when we did not have usb.... that time i just used the mke2fs... now i do not know how to format, and the gparted doest make it usable...
<Noboru55> is there some software or terminal way to format usb pendrive?
<ondondil> the easiest way would be to use gnome-disk-utility
<Noboru55> ondondil i will get it...
<Noboru55> download i mean
<Noboru55> ondondil very nice! you are the man!
<Noboru55> thank you
<Noboru55> i was running windows, but my laptop is not a good laptop and the win10 was not running lightweigthed so i installed this xubuntu and i am impressing how it is perfetc
<Noboru55> sometimes i need some help to do something
<tomreyn> did the xubuntu 19.10 amd64 desktop installer (Xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.iso) release with a 5.0.0-23-generic #24~18.04.1-Ubuntu kernel? https://pastebin.com/raw/GxqNG8TD
<tomreyn> standard ubuntu 19.10 desktop amd64.iso comes with 5.3.0-18 #19
<brainwash> tomreyn: not according to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/19.10/release/xubuntu-19.10-desktop-amd64.manifest
<tomreyn> brainwash: thank you
<Noboru55> Hello, i use the trash icon in my panel, but even the trahs is empty it shows like full
<Noboru55> is there some way to solve the trash icon full in panel?
#xubuntu 2019-10-26
<bodiccea> I just installed xubuntu 19.10 on a new laptop, japanese keyboard. I have ibus/mozc installed, but just cannot input any japanese. Any character I type is just roman. Any idea ?
<kadiro> bodiccea> did you see this? http://www.localizingjapan.com/blog/2014/05/25/japanese-input-on-ubuntu-linux-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr/
<kadiro> it is for 14.04 but i think it can be done the same way in 19.10
<bodiccea> kadiro: Yes I did. Japanese is installed. I just cannot switch to mozc input (I tried anthy too). Likely something is missing. When I try to switch to mozc/anthy on input applet, it just shows the icon for 1/2 secs, then comes back to hiragana character, but still my input is "romaji"
<kadiro> now i understand
<kadiro> bodiccea> i'm trying just to help, i found this interesting link https://askubuntu.com/questions/561486/how-do-i-switch-input-modes-in-mozc-without-going-to-the-ibus-menu
<bodiccea> thx kadiro, but I saw this post already. It is more about a shortcut to avoid the mozc/anthy menu. However, I think my issue is somewhere else, as the menu itself does not work.
<kadiro> bodiccea> I'm sorry to not able to help you but did you try to ask in #ubuntu channel as it has a large support, I'm sure someone can help there
<bodiccea> not yet, but sure, I usually go there :)
<Regor> gparted works good ! i regularly use it for all disk tasks
<Regor> oops! i commented on old thread !😯️
<Noboru55> hello.. How to reverse the position of the favorites with the main menu items? in whiskers
<Noboru55> is it possible?
<kadiro> Noboru55> may be right clock on any item and see the two last option in the context menu
<LLIypuk> kadiro, that's grammar ordering
<Noboru55> kadiro i mean exchange reverse.. the right itens in the left side and the left itens to the right side in whiskers menu
<kadiro> oh
<Noboru55> i saw it in mint linux but do not know how they do that
<kadiro> mine have only one line, my bad
<Noboru55> i see.. one line is nice too...
<kadiro> I think ( not very sure ) may be this can help https://classicforum.manjaro.org/index.php?topic=23198.0
<Noboru55> Right-click on whiskermenu iconPropertiesbehaviorcheck position categories next to panel button
<Noboru55> it solved...
<Noboru55> kadiro thank you for your time
<kadiro> Noboru55> You're welcome
<tbs> hello, my wifi doesnt work:)
<xubuntu98w> How do I remove an uninstalled program from whisker menu? I uninstalled Cheese, since I found webcamoid which is better, but the shortcut in the menu did not go away.  If clicked it errors saying it can't find the target.  I tried going into menu libre to manually remove it, but upon opening am presented with an error saying that the entry for
<xubuntu98w> cheese is not visible due to an error, which I have a screenshot of here. https://ibb.co/XYZKNTt    So yeah if anyone knows how to remove it from the menu that would be awesome, and also in general how to clean up files from removed packages?
<xubuntu98w> @tbs what kind of wifi adapter is in your computer?
<tbs> i bought th
<kadiro> xubuntu98w> try to purge it if not just remove its desktop file
<tbs> i bought this new, hp laptop 15-db0048
<tomreyn> tbs: if this system has internet access by other means, please run and post the output of:   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<kadiro> tbs> if you type in the terminal: iwconfic , can you see your wifi device?
<xubuntu98w> paste "lspci | grep -i wireless" into your terminal and post output
<xubuntu98w> i had the same issue with my laptop, unfortunately my wifi adapter is not natively supported, but the good news was that there was a community created driver on github that works perfectly.
<tbs> tomreynhttps://termbin.com/94w7
<tbs> tomreyn https://termbin.com/94w7
<tbs> kadiro is it maybe ifconfig? cuz it cant find ur command
<tbs> xubuntu98w i pasted it and enter but nothing happened
<kadiro> tbs> iwconfig is for wifi, but ifconfic can also show it
<tbs> kadiro ahh u wrote iwconfic :)
<tomreyn> RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [10ec:d723]
<kadiro> oops my bad
<tomreyn> tbs: which ubuntu version is this?  lsb_release -ds
<tbs> kadiroit also cant find ifconfic
<tbs> tomreyn 19.10 latest i guess
<kadiro> it is midnight hear i do mistakes :D
<tbs> tomreyn xubuntu
<tbs> what can i do with this? RTL8723DE 802.11b/g/n PCIe Adapter [10ec:d723]
<xubuntu98w> @kadiro i looked in /usr/share/applications but there is no desktop file for cheese, as it was removed. apt-get purge cheese didnt work either because its already gone. i dont get how it's still showing up in the menu though.
<kadiro> xubuntu98w> can you see it in ~/.local/share/applications/
<tomreyn> tbs: this is your wireless chipset. you can search the web for it combined with your ubuntu version or kernel version (cat /proc/version) to look for instruction son how to get it working
<tbs> xubuntu98wthere s cache things files too
<tbs> ctrl h at ur home folder i guess and try to find folders about that app which s hidden xubuntu98w
<tomreyn> tbs: you'll either be missing newer firmwares or may need to use a PPA (or git repository) providing drivers for this device.
<tomreyn> tbs: looks like git http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2019/04/nstall-rtl8723de-wifi-driver-ubuntu-19-04/
<xubuntu98w> @kadiro wow its the only thing in that folder, good snipe https://ibb.co/H29YxHw   so just delete it and that should fix it?
<kadiro> xubuntu98w> it should yes
<tomreyn> tbs: make sure your system is fully updated before you do this:   sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y && sudo apt autoremove
<xubuntu98w> @kadiro it worked, awesome, thankyou. i wonder why programs do that sometimes, not uninstall cleanly..
<kadiro> xubuntu98w> you're welcome, yeah it is sometimes weird
#xubuntu 2019-10-27
<jdwwatts> love xubuntu but i get a broken package thatsays it cant mount gnome then it tries to remove shim and ends up trying to recover
<jdwwatts> E;sub process E: systemd-shim: installed systemd-shim package post-removal script subprocess returned error exit status 2
<jdwwatts> the desktop still works fine but the package manager won't get past the systemd shim remove error
<xubuntu64w> Failed to start session?  8-/
<tomreyn> hi there. are you looking for help with this?
<xubuntu64w> Thank You. Yes, I've done the upgrade and the login screen gives error on correct user name and password.
<xubuntu64w> I've done a few things.  Mostly tty ttl port and fix broken etc. apt upgrade apt update.  It says I have 9xx updates but they don't seem to update?
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w: ok, please type "tomreyn" when responding after more than a minute so i won't miss your reply. which upgrade did you do? if you don't know, please switch to a terminal, login and run "lsb_release -ds".
<tomreyn> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> i assume you'r enow connected to the internet from a different system?
<tomreyn> i mean for the chat
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn "905 updates can be installed immediately"
<xubuntu64w> Yes Tom.
<xubuntu64w> I'm ttl logged into the unit.
<tomreyn> "ttl"?
<xubuntu64w> putty
<tomreyn> so logged in via ssh remotely, ok
<xubuntu64w> sorry, this is all a bit new to me.   Yes, SSH
<tomreyn> does the system seem to have internet access still? ping -c2 1.1.1.1    reports what o the last line of output?
<tomreyn> actually last but one line, the one with 2 packets transmitted...
<xubuntu64w> lol, syasy for more ping see details.
<tomreyn> what happens when you type:   echo test | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> does it return a http address?
<xubuntu64w> woops dyslexic
<xubuntu64w> 0% loss two received
<tomreyn> okay so you have internet access. what about the    echo.... thing?
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn checkign echo
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  Hmm. echo test | nc termbin.com 9999 temp failure name resultion
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w:    echo test | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn What about the 905 updates immediately available?  What command will install them?
<tomreyn> none if your system is unable to resolve names
<tomreyn> i'm trying to enable yu to share some command output with me on the internet
<tomreyn> once that's done (we're very close) we can look into getting a better understanding why the updates can't be installed
<tomreyn> it will be much easier for me to understand what's failing then
<xubuntu64w> 4wpf?
<tomreyn> i guess you mean  https://termbin.com/4wpf
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn https://termbin.com/4wpf
<xubuntu64w> indeed
<tomreyn> does copy and paste to and from putty not work for you?
<xubuntu64w> I've tried ctrl c and v but nothing
<tomreyn> i.e. do you need to retype any commands i write here?
<xubuntu64w> yes. in manual mode typing.
<tomreyn> echo test    << copy this to clipboard, then press middle mouse button on putty to paste.
<tomreyn> i *think* this works, but not certain - it's been a while that i used putty
<xubuntu64w> That's a go Huston!
<xubuntu64w> Thanks I need that middle mouse button paste.
<tomreyn> great
<tomreyn> so now:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<xubuntu64w> ?
<xubuntu64w> what does that command do?
<tomreyn> oh wait this wont work yet
<tomreyn> so now:   nc 5.39.93.71 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> this command line gathers basic informatio on your system and posts it to the termbin.com website
<tomreyn> liek ubuntu version, kerne version and boot parameters etc
<xubuntu64w> The system went to sleep and like shut down. weird, had to reboot.
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  Ok, termbin.com receving?
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  Ok, termbin.com receiving?
<tomreyn> it should, i don't run it
<tomreyn> did you run this?    nc 5.39.93.71 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<tomreyn> (so not the first variant with "termbin.com")?
<tomreyn> you can run this first if you'd like to see the output you'd be sharing:
<tomreyn> cat < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<xubuntu64w> Yes and Ok.?
<tomreyn> what do you mean?
<tomreyn> are you ok with sending this output to termbin.com?
<tomreyn> if so, run this (as told before twice):   nc 5.39.93.71 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "Session: $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";echo Shell: $SHELL)
<xubuntu64w> The command was excusted and okay I can see what I'm shareing.
<xubuntu64w> executed... 8-/
<tomreyn> it will return a http address, please post that here
<tomreyn> if it returns nothing then your system is no longer online
<xubuntu64w> 8dc2r
<tomreyn> lol whats this kernel?
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  resent..  https://termbin.com/59b2
<tomreyn> three years old
<tomreyn> is this an orangepi?
<xubuntu64w> kernel .. not most recent?
<tomreyn> this kernel has gatehered security vulnerabilities for 3 years
<xubuntu64w> 3.10.65 Ubuntu
<tomreyn> 3.10.65 yes, ubuntu no
<tomreyn> so what hardware is this?
<xubuntu64w> orange pi
<tomreyn> see how i asked this above?
<xubuntu64w> uodate kernel?
<tomreyn> :)
<tomreyn> not sure you can, sorry i can't support this
<xubuntu64w> Tom!  8-)   What?  Yes,
<xubuntu64w> NP. TY!
<tomreyn> what you have there is not a standard ubuntu installation
<xubuntu64w> Sorry Tomreyn
<tomreyn> and we only support those
<tomreyn> or i do, others may support other setups
<Noboru55> Hello everybody, i am in doubt, for good computers, like 8gb ram, core i5, is better to install Ubuntu? or Xubuntu continue to be the best option?
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w: here's a newer download which claims to be ubuntu (but it is not, it's something that once was ubuntu, modified to actually work on this hardware) http://www.orangepi.org/downloadresources/OrangePi3/2019-01-23/orangepi3_82ad209229e957e13fa953491c.html
<tomreyn> other options for this hardware http://www.orangepi.org/downloadresources/
<tomreyn> Noboru55: either works you choose.
<xubuntu64w> Tomreyn Got ya. OKay. The factory OS is  Sigh.  8-(
<Noboru55> tomreyn really? i like more the xfce...
<tomreyn> Noboru55: yes, it's really your choice
<Noboru55> tomreyn asking because i want to uninstall the windows in my wife's laptop, for while she doesnt like, just waiting for some virus...
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w: in case this is orange pi zero, here's another canonical product you can install there https://ubuntu.com/download/iot/orange-pi-zero
<tomreyn> ubuntu core is not the same as ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop, though
<Noboru55> couz in linux i never use the software to clean virus
<xubuntu64w> This is OrangePi PC2
<xubuntu64w> Tomreyn This is OrangePi PC2
<Noboru55> tomreyn thank you!
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w: i have no first hand experience with this device. you may be able to find some buntu like pre-installed images which can work on this platform. it's probably an armhf.
<tomreyn> there's #ubuntu-arm for such devices
<tomreyn> but it's not very busy
<Noboru55> tomreyn ah, a question, only for my curious, why the live usb works fine and the o.s installed in usb do not works good ? do u know ?
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  Thanks for the assistance.  Yes it is armv7 I believe.  It's a SBC SOC Development board.
<xubuntu64w> tomreyn  W@hen you stated it was not a standard Ubuntu installation, was that in reference to the hardware or the Kernel?  I'm inclined, you meant the hardware.
<tomreyn> xubuntu64w: standard ubuntu only supports the amd64 architecture. there are ports for other architectures, but only community support for these.
<tomreyn> on ARM platforms you face two issues: kernels often require hardware specific patching, there are default armhf (and arm64) kernels but they son't work for every system since hardware varies too much.  as a result, and due to architectural differences, installing is not possible the 'default' (aMd64) way
<tomreyn> (also staging kernel updates for boot works differently, flash-kernel)
<Noboru55> hello everybody, is the xubuntu 19.10 better than 18.04 ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, it depends.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ depends ? of what, my ram ? or...
<diogenes_> Noboru55, on hardware.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ the 19.10 needs a powerfull hardware?
<Noboru55> diogenes_what processor and ram requeriments ? do u know ?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, no, i mean the nwest kernel might not run on some reallt old hardware also 19.10 is 64bit only (afaik).
<kadiro> 18.04 is lts 19.10 is not
<Noboru55> i see
<Noboru55> i have nothing to lose, i will try, and if i dislike i back to 18.04
<Noboru55> thank u 2
<diogenes_> it's worth trying though so go ahead.
<Noboru55> going to do it
<Noboru55> 1 minute left to complete the download
<Noboru55> torrent ^ ^
<diogenes_> i installed it on intel atom small 2gb ram netboot and it runs fast.
<Noboru55> owo
<Noboru55> here i have.. dual core 1.6  4gbm ram ddr3 ... but intel graphics share 64mb memory
<diogenes_> can even run heavy ms office via wine on that netbook.
<Noboru55> so i will not worry couz every little thing gonna be alright
<Noboru55> i preffer libre office
<diogenes_> Noboru55, yes you're fine.
<Noboru55> download complete
<Noboru55> see u
<diogenes_> i prefer libreoffice too but you can't teach the old school principal new tricks :)
<diogenes_> ok good luck.
<Noboru55> its right.. thank u again
<xubuntu67w> how to deaktivate the lock of the screen if i am watching a video the screen lock autmatically after about 15 or 20 minutes
<diogenes_> xumactivate presentation mode.
<diogenes_> activate*
<xubuntu67w> where to activate the presentation mode  19.04 there were no issues with this but in 19.10
<diogenes_> add power manager plugin to panel.
<xubuntu67w> thank you found it
<diogenes_> np
<kadiro> I removed screensaver and disabled the power manager my self to solve that problem
<xubuntu67w> after i activated the presentationmode i waited for one hour and there was no screen lock the advice to activate the presentationmode to avoid the automatikally screenlock works very well thanks for the advice
<Noboru55> hello, when the keyboard doesn't work in grub, is there something to do to fix it ? i see nothing in my bios about it.. so..
<Noboru55> do not know what to do
<Noboru55> would grub2 fix it? perhaps?
<isthis4real57468> almost sure but just to confirm...the livepatch feature is only for ubuntu lts proper? not the de versions?
<krytarik> isthis4real57468: Does not matter really.
<tomreyn> i think there's only support for LTS kernels, yes
<isthis4real57468> krytarik, are you talking from personal experience, have you gotten it working for some time?
<krytarik> Nope, I don't care about Livepatch really, but all flavors are technically Ubuntu so it should work there as well.
<tomreyn> https://assets.ubuntu.com/v1/ef19ede0-Datasheet_Livepatch_AW_Web_30.07.18.pdf
<tomreyn> see "System requirements"
<tomreyn> also here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Livepatch
<sm0rux> How can I get 'echo -e "\a"' to create a beep in my PC speaker? Using xfce4-terminal on 18.04.
<diogenes_> sm0rux, first see if pcspkr module is loaded.
<sm0rux> It is not commented out (no # sign) in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<kadiro> I think the pcspkr is blacklisted by default
<diogenes_> lsmod | grep pcspkr
<kadiro> you can install beep
<kadiro> In my case beep command works fine but with echo command never worked
<sm0rux> lsmod | grep pcspkr gives nothing
<diogenes_> sm0rux, it mans it's not loaded.
<kadiro> sm0rux> try to load it first
<sm0rux> OK
<kadiro> something like sudo modprobe pcspkr
<diogenes_> also check: grep "pcspkr" -r /etc/modprobe.d
<sm0rux> Now I see it using lsmod | grep pcspkr
<sm0rux> Still no sound then giving echo -e "\a"
<diogenes_> play -q -n synth 0.1 sin 880 || echo -e "\a"
<sm0rux> Hey - it beeped :)
<diogenes_> cool
<kadiro> good
<kadiro> your situation and mine are the same
<kadiro> the echo can't work
<diogenes_> you can modify  880 to you liking.
<sm0rux> Can I modify the the volume? Tried the -v setting, but no difference between -v 1 and -v 1000
<kadiro> add vol x.x
<kadiro> ex vol 0.5
<kadiro> play -n synth 0.1 sine 880 vol 0.5
<sm0rux> Brilliant!
<kadiro> you will end using morse with that command :D
<sm0rux> I doubt I will... especially not after working like 30 hours in CQ WW SSB this weekend :)
<kadiro> oh I see
<sm0rux> kadiro: Are you a ham?
<kadiro> sm0rux> my english is not good, what is ham
<sm0rux> play  -q -n synth 0.1 sin 880 vol 0.02
<sm0rux> Ooops :)
